#ubuntu-si 2011-07-04
<bogdanov> ja sm dau zdj pa nejebe k sm dau save
<CrazyLemon> kaj lahko pustiš prazno al moraš izbrat?
<bogdanov> ja je izbran
<bogdanov> AP
<bogdanov> alpa da das
<bogdanov> wds
<bogdanov> prazno nemore bit
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> neki gre narobe bom se 1x
<bogdanov> probu
<CrazyLemon> In addition to ‘client’ and ‘client bridge’ mode—bridge means the connection isn’t NAT’d—DD-WRT now has ‘repeater’ and ‘repeater bridge’ mode.
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov mora bit nekje 'repeater'
<CrazyLemon> tole je bilo lani napisano
<bogdanov> kje to
<bogdanov> a client bridge
<bogdanov> ni isto
<bogdanov> k repeater
<bogdanov> a kva
<bogdanov> ?
<CrazyLemon> a-a
<bogdanov> a ni
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Repeater
<Pepelka> Wlan Repeater - DD-WRT Wiki
<CrazyLemon> tole je tapravi link :)
<bogdanov> jah ni
<bogdanov> ni na
<bogdanov> wrt160nl
<bogdanov> ni reapeter
<bogdanov> pa kle tud
<bogdanov> ne
<bogdanov> na tplinku
<CrazyLemon> jah al nimaš tapravga firmwarea
<CrazyLemon> al moraš updejtat
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> CE SM LIHKAR
<bogdanov> ZADN FIRMWARE
<bogdanov> dau
<bogdanov> na obadva
<bogdanov> rutrja
<CrazyLemon> ker chipset je notri
<CrazyLemon> od broadcoma al atheros?
<bogdanov> atheros
<bogdanov> obadva
<CrazyLemon> There is no "Repeater" mode on Atheros units, but you still can use it as repeater, just set the original interface as "client" and get it to connect to your AP, then create a virtual interface to broadcast the new SSID.
<bogdanov> pol
<bogdanov> use isto
<bogdanov> sam da dam
<bogdanov> client
<bogdanov> namest client bridge
<bogdanov> ?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<bogdanov> ok
<bogdanov> lihkar bom zabu tale tplink
<bogdanov> skoz stekne
<bogdanov> jajca
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> sm nastavu
<bogdanov> tko kt more bit
<bogdanov> idin un k je wireless mode
<bogdanov> AP alpa WDS AP
<bogdanov> je AP
<bogdanov> drugo use tko k more bit
<CrazyLemon> in? dela al ne?
<bogdanov> ne
<CrazyLemon> jebiga pol :D
<bogdanov> ah
<CrazyLemon> Testing
<CrazyLemon>     After the Repeater has rebooted, disconnect power and let it cool a bit... (let ARP expire)
<CrazyLemon>     Turn power back on and let it boot
<CrazyLemon>     See if you can ping 192.168.1.x and access an outside web site, say Google or Yahoo
<bogdanov> sm naredu
<CrazyLemon> si dal dva različna subneta?
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> prvi
<bogdanov> 1.x
<bogdanov> drugi
<bogdanov> 2.x
<CrazyLemon> in spet ne jebe?
<bogdanov> ne
<bogdanov> http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Repeater_Bridge
<bogdanov> poglej
<Pepelka> Repeater Bridge - DD-WRT Wiki
<bogdanov> od
<bogdanov> atheros
<CrazyLemon> a maš mogoče kako zaščito na 160nl?
<bogdanov> ne
<bogdanov> use je default
<bogdanov> k sm lih prj
<bogdanov> najnovejsi
<bogdanov> fw
<bogdanov> dau pa use
<bogdanov> na oba
<bogdanov> ubadva
<CrazyLemon> Under "Wireless -> Basic Settings", you must use only the primary router's SSID for the physical interface to connect wireless clients and not create a new SSID for the virtual interface.
<bogdanov> hard reset
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa to?
<CrazyLemon> ne smeš narest novga SSID-ja
<bogdanov> kje
<bogdanov> a pr
<CrazyLemon> pa kaj ti zdej sploh delaš..bridge al repeater
<bogdanov> repeterju
<CrazyLemon> ja
<bogdanov> repeter
<bogdanov> ja sj nimam
<bogdanov> pr repeterju
<CrazyLemon> poglej loge kaj pravijo
<bogdanov> http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Universal_Wireless_Repeater
<bogdanov> kva
<Pepelka> Universal Wireless Repeater - DD-WRT Wiki
<bogdanov> kle
<bogdanov> je tko
<bogdanov> da mors
<bogdanov> narest
<bogdanov> in basic
<bogdanov> in pa virtual
<bogdanov> kle pa ti pises da ne
<bogdanov> kvaj to pol
<CrazyLemon> ne..pust tale universal
<CrazyLemon> ni to to
<CrazyLemon> pusti ti router da se ohladi
<CrazyLemon> boš jutri
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> dj no
<CrazyLemon> povleč kabl manj se boš jebau :D
<CrazyLemon> grem js spat..zmatran sm k ps :)
<bogdanov> pizda
<bogdanov> ni enga kj to postavu
<bogdanov> a usi zvijo
<bogdanov> v eni sobi
<bogdanov> http://www.bigbang.si/racunalnistvo/racunalniki/prenosni-racunalniki/486254-lenovo-bt-gma-dzos-g560e-t4500-2gb-500gb
<Pepelka> Prenosnik LENOVO G560E T4500/ 2GB/ 500GB/ BT/ GMA/ DOS | bigbang.si
<bogdanov> evo pa se dodas 2gb tote pride max 20eu
<bogdanov> pa je kr kul
<bogdanov> za ta dnar
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> limunčič ... si že vstal?
<andrejz> lol
<andrejz> kake majo eni
<andrejz> saj Å¡e ni 12
<nafisa> ja, zadnjič mu je ratalo ob 10ih ustat
<CrazyLemon> ma pust andreja..mu je dolgčas pa neumnosti govori :>
<andrejz> jaz ne verjamem
<andrejz> to je autoreply :)
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, kdaj si jedu zajtrk?
<nafisa> zgleda, da ga ravno hrusta :))
<nafisa> al je pa na debelo potrebo Å¡el :D
<CrazyLemon> nafisa js ne jem zajtrka :)
<nafisa> bed boj!
<andrejz> doh, če ob 12 vstaneš pol se z južno dan začne
<andrejz> CrazyLemon si ti prijavljen na lugos seznam?
<CrazyLemon> na enega sm
<CrazyLemon> ne vem pa na katerega
<CrazyLemon> tistega ki ni dejaven
<CrazyLemon> :D
<andrejz> s tem nisi nič povedal :)
<CrazyLemon> jebiga..to je vse kar vem :)
<andrejz> ampak so pa bolj dejavni kot ubunut.si dopisni seznam :)
<CrazyLemon> jah to sploh ne dvomim
<andrejz> anyway eden iz vašga konca se je javil za ubuntu izobraževanje, boste lahko skupaj izvedli
<CrazyLemon> glede na to da sm edini bil dejaven na ubuntu.si dopisnem seznamu..če se ne motim
<CrazyLemon> dj link do dopisnega seznama
<CrazyLemon> no andrejz na katerem seznamu poteka debata
<andrejz> lugos-org. saj ni ne vem kako živa debata
<andrejz> jaz sem ti hotel samo to povedat da se je eden javil v tvojem koncu (kakšen prfoks po moje)
<andrejz> Prevzamem izobraževanje na obali na piranski ali koprski gimnaziji- upam, da ravnatelja ne bosta delala težav pri izposoji učilnice.
<andrejz> evo to je rekel
<CrazyLemon> ja sm prebral
<CrazyLemon> andrejz no povej..na kerga se Å¡e moram prijavit razn -org ?
<andrejz> saj se ti ni nikamor treba. to je če hočeš :)
<andrejz> jaz sem te samo zato vprašal, ker nisem vedel al veš al ne
<nafisa> limona vse ve, andrejz
<nafisa> :P
<CrazyLemon> ježešmarija andrejz ..pol pa tako... na katerega bi se bilo PAMETNO prijavit?
<CrazyLemon> :)
<andrejz> aja tako
<andrejz> jaz sem na slo pa org
<CrazyLemon> napaka je na http://www.lugos.si/delo/mailinglista.html    -org pa -list imata enaki povezavi do arhiva
<Pepelka> Dopisni seznami dru�tva LUGOS
<andrejz> tudi napake se dogajajo
<CrazyLemon> fix it! :>
<andrejz> kar ti daj :>
<CrazyLemon> tebi to gre od rok!
<CrazyLemon> a ve kdo kako bi dobil širino TVja (približno) iz diagonale ter formata? :)
<CrazyLemon> nevermind
<andrejz> pitagorov izrek, razmerje je 16:9 pol pa Å¡e 5 cm dodaj za plastiko
<CrazyLemon> ja..ampak za pitagorov potrebujem a ter b
<CrazyLemon> kako to dobim iz razmerja 16:9 ?
<sasa84> o CrazyLemon jutro
<CrazyLemon> jutro sasa84
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, morš vedt vsaj eno stranico v cm, če hočš
<sasa84> 16:9 je miljon možnosti
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jah če bi vedu bi šlo..sam ne vem..vem samo format ter diagonalo
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ne bo Å¡lo :\
<sasa84> za kvadrat bi že, če maš sam diagonalo...
<CrazyLemon> sj ubistvu se da izračunat
<CrazyLemon> samo ne vem kako :D
<sasa84> kok, če maš 2 neznanki?
<CrazyLemon> sm že dobu rezultat..71cm širina..40 višina
<sasa84> dobr, mogoče je kšna tabela mer, če je tko
<CrazyLemon> jah ne vem kako..prašaj spletno stran k je to naredila
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> ok, k je po tabelah ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne verjamem da je po tabelah :)
<CrazyLemon> tudi dvomim da je res 71x40
<nafisa> ja, če imaš 71x40 ... pa veš diagonalo ...
<nafisa> pa preračunaj
<nafisa> kolko je sploh diagonala?
<CrazyLemon> lol
<nafisa> 81,5 je diagonala?
<nafisa> pa 71x40 ne vem, če je 19:6
<nafisa> ah
<nafisa> narobe računala
<nafisa> 16:9 more bit
<nafisa> to pa je, ja
<nafisa> no ... CrazyLemon ... kolk je diagonala?
<CrazyLemon> 82
<nafisa> pol je kak mm dodan pri stranicah
<andrejz> ne mm kar cm
<nafisa> cm je preveč, veš
<nafisa> pol pride diagonala že prevelka
<andrejz> ti maš tv z diagonalo 32" recimo
<andrejz> samo pol maš na vsak strani pa še 5 cm plastike
<andrejz> al pa vsaj 3
<LorD_DDooM> Kakor vem se CRT diagonala meri od roba plastike do roba plastike, LCD pa samo vidni del zaslonske matrike.
<andrejz> @Lord_DDoom : ja LCD je čisto malo čez
<andrejz> samo imaš pol vedno še 5 cm plastike okoli na vsaki strani tako da je tv tolko večji
<bilko-mobile> yo ppl
<sasa84> hm...rabm novo oblekco
<bilko-mobile> zdej nc ne rabs k je itak vrocr
<alyosha> šašaaaaaaaaaa
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> sasa84 kaj zdj kje se skrivaš:p
<sasa84> alyosha, iščem novo oblekco :D
<alyosha> jebeš oblekco
<alyosha> brez je najbolše:D
<alyosha> au naturel:D
<bilko-mobile> heh itak
<CrazyLemon> o  bilko bilder
<alyosha> ma kjesi CrazyLemon sine
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha evo me..stradam!
 * CrazyLemon lačen :/
<bilko-mobile> hey crazy!
<bilko-mobile> crazy, lačen....si ees ful drugačen heh
<alyosha> pff CrazyLemon sram te bilo...naredi si za jest ane
<bilko-mobile> prit na pir
<CrazyLemon> jebeš pir..aj nid fud
<alyosha> naredi si jebemte lenčuga
<alyosha> kdaj si danes ustal
<alyosha> ob 3h
<CrazyLemon> 14:14:59
<bilko-mobile> pir je fud in futr, all in one:-)
<alyosha> ma ti še spiš
<alyosha> tko da ne Å¡teje to
<alyosha> :D
<bilko-mobile> sej bi ri proteine ponudu, panimam
<CrazyLemon> bilko-mobile a piješ ti te proteine?
<CrazyLemon> ker js sm slišal da ti znajo kr konkretno zjebat jetra :)
<alyosha> proteine na kruh!
<alyosha> 3x dnevno
<bilko-mobile> why not? če treniram pol ja. ampak si prvoscim sam eno skatlo na let
<alyosha> pa boš ko mađarevič
<bilko-mobile> haha proteini ti ne zjebejo jetr lol
<bilko-mobile> ti je mlek in jajca v prahu
<CrazyLemon> jah tko sm slišal od enega k je delal kot osebni trener pa od ene k je v zdravstvu :)
<bilko-mobile> proteini nc ne nardijo ce ne treniras
<bilko-mobile> ni tocno crazy. za kej druzga je to mogu mislt
<alyosha> bilko-mobile pusti ti CrazyLemon ker on govori neki na pamet
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> nič šibam jz
<alyosha> CrazyLemon ti pa pejdi rajši malo kolesarit
<alyosha> !
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> po moje je kr to..ker smo takrat bli v hervisu in sm js gledal ene proteine :)
<CrazyLemon> alyosha dej fatass..hodi se malo razgibat raje kot pa tle neki bit smartass
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> s2h.si!
<CrazyLemon> nič..grem tudi js iskat neki za jest...i need food
<CrazyLemon> lejtr
<bilko-mobile> no, poznam dost folka in trenerjev pa velik sm prebral in nikol se nism aliau da bi kwr reku dati proteini kej zjebejo
<bilko-mobile> najvec kar je ce prevec vzemes je da prdis heh
<bilko-mobile> pa eni majo prebavne motne
<bilko-mobile> to je pa vse
<bilko-mobile> kej sruzga te pa loh zjebe. metan recimo
<bilko-mobile> protei i se ti niti ne kopicjo v telesu. ce prevec pojes se enostavno izloci
<LorD_DDooM> Ma te nebuloze glede strupenosti proteinov so nastale predvsem, ker jih folk enači  s steroidi.
<bilko-mobile> jest tut grem. sm glih na plaži :-) ta teden sem takorekoč tvoj sosed crazy :-)
<bilko-mobile> jap. pa nima nc skupnega s steroidi
 * LorD_DDooM gre tudi bajkat
<nafisa> vsi bajkajo ... jst pa ne smem :((
<CrazyLemon> lies all lies
<LorD_DDooM> Še zmer lahko prideš bidone z vodo na vrhu klanca držat ;)
<CrazyLemon> na ker klanc pa greš kolesart lord?
<LorD_DDooM> Rakitna/Krim
<andrejz> jaz sem tud enkrat na krim prisopihal
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, jst sem bla glih učer pod krimom pa u rakitni
<CrazyLemon> kul :)
<CrazyLemon> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/IMG_20110703_120608.jpg    js sm pa kle bil včeraj :D
<nafisa> jst imam prepovedano kolo ... kaj spet mutiš, CrazyLemon ?*??
<CrazyLemon> lies all lies!
<LorD_DDooM> Lepa
<sasa84> 674? :P
<sasa84> če grem jst iz spodnga štuka v svojo sobo mam več nadmorske :P
<nafisa> haha, sasa84
<nafisa> lol
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 bi te hotu videt ja ;)
<andrejz> samo s kolesom se furate namesot da bi prevajal :P
<nafisa> www.translat.si ;)
<CrazyLemon> http://goo.gl/64Wvu
<Pepelka> Tracks - WorkSmart CardioTrainer
<CrazyLemon> switch 2 satelite view
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, rakek ma tam pr železn 524 nadmorske
<sasa84> železnci
<CrazyLemon> da bo bl jasno :D
<nafisa> andrejz, jst za eno prevajalsko firmo mal oglaševanje rihtam ... mi je prov žou :P
<nafisa> sasa84, pri nas doma imamo 586 nadmorske :D
<sasa84> no, ti se sam pr sexu na nekoga uležeš pa si že nad 'kokoško'
<nafisa> ok, ne Å¡tekam tele ... ma dobro :D
<sasa84> dab CrazyLemon k vam pršou...bi rabu že kisik :P
<CrazyLemon> k vam?
<sasa84> alyosha, kje pohajaš ;)
<nafisa> aja ... ja, k bi mogu kr velik hribov prevozt, da bi sem pršu
<sasa84> a je kdo tuki iz gorice, se splača it u qulandio? jst rabm še eno oblekco no :(
<CrazyLemon> to je tko kot bi se prašala če se splača it v btc
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84> me zanima če so kul trgovine tam...
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, tebe ni pa noben nč uprašu tko d pšt!
<CrazyLemon> lol..poglej na net pa boš vidla kere trgovine so tam
<CrazyLemon> THINK PEOPLE..THINK!
<sasa84> sej sm pogledala
<sasa84> pa me zanima d ni tko...kao soliver pa sam 5 kavbojk not
<CrazyLemon> naah
<CrazyLemon> je kr velika trgovina
<CrazyLemon> http://www.qlandia.si/default.asp?id=368&mode=sel
<Pepelka> Qlandia - s.Oliver
<CrazyLemon> to je bilo pa kr  zahtevno ane!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> ma to sem že vidla...mi nč ne pomen
<sasa84> mislm...je tud tommy hilfiger na rudniku pa so mel troje ženskih kavbojk not
<sasa84> tko d...ne bi o tem ;)
<sasa84> če trgovina že obstaja, ne pomen, d v njej kej dost najdeš
<nafisa> sasa84 je zahtevno bitje
<sasa84> nisem
<sasa84> zakaj?
<nafisa> jst se že med dvema modelama kavbojk težko odločim ...
<nafisa> kaj Å¡ele, da so trije :D
<nafisa> teb pa je Å¡e to premal :D
<sasa84> jst kupujem 2-3 firme kavbojk...in hočm d lohk zbiram :P
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/QHIUo.jpg
<CrazyLemon> looooooool
<andrejz> CrazyLemon neko vsebino sem ustvaril za na novo ubuntu.si stran :)
<CrazyLemon> andrejz a je na wp?
<andrejz> itak da ne
<andrejz> zato pa teb govorim :)
<CrazyLemon> no kr dodaj na WP
<CrazyLemon> naj te ne bo sram
<andrejz> mene je sram :)
<andrejz> dokumentacijo sem izvozil ven iz launchpada v html - tukaj je vzorec
<andrejz> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1450316/html/about-ubuntu/sl/index.html
<andrejz> treba je še glave pa to popravt amapk drgač bi lahko blo ok
<CrazyLemon> a ti bi rad tole čist vse mel notri?
<CrazyLemon> al sam index :D
<andrejz> saj je vse notri :)
<CrazyLemon> hm..tole bi lahk bili podmeniji
<andrejz> pač namesto wikija ki ga noben ne vzdržuje
<CrazyLemon> bom probal tole spacat enkrat konc tedna
<CrazyLemon> spomni me :)
<CrazyLemon> medtem pa lahk prevode dokončaš :p
<andrejz> prevodi so končani
<andrejz> nekaj ni bilo ok z izvozom
<andrejz> dražen, še 1x poglej
<andrejz> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1450316/html/about-ubuntu/sl/index.html
<Pepelka> Ubuntu - Linux za ljudi!
<CrazyLemon> kul..css si pobral :D
<andrejz> hja, eni znamo :)
<andrejz> zdaj je treba samo Å¡e fotke naredit
<andrejz> samo kazalo je treba naredit ker je tega res dost
<andrejz> recimo http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1450316/html/hardware/sl/index.html
<Pepelka> Delo s strojnimi napravami
<andrejz> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1450316/html/games/sl/index.html
<Pepelka> Igre
<andrejz> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1450316/html/internet/sl/index.html
<Pepelka> Internet in omrežja
<CrazyLemon> hmmmm
<CrazyLemon> sej to se bo naredila stran recimo Delo s strojnimi napravami
<andrejz> no saj kazalo :)
<CrazyLemon> in pol bo notri vsebina
<andrejz> stran je že :P
<CrazyLemon> ne ni
<CrazyLemon> sam ne vem če lahk v WP
<CrazyLemon> narediš podstrani v istem direktoriju
<CrazyLemon> da ne bomo pol mel malo morje strani v glavnem diru
<andrejz> saj ne rabi bit v isti mapi
<andrejz> no o tem se lahko razmisli
<andrejz> zdaj pa rabi Å¡e eden tole prevest - recimo CrazyLemon
<andrejz> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/gnome-user-docs/+pots/gnome-user-docs-gnome-help/sl/+translate?show=untranslated
<Pepelka> Slovenian (sl) : Template “gnome-user-docs-gnome-help” : “gnome-user-docs” source package : Translations : Natty (11.04) : Ubuntu
<andrejz> da že za Natty Zbuildam
<CrazyLemon> andrejz http://codex.wordpress.org/Pages#Organizing_Your_Pages     tole mal preberi pa se igraj na WP
<Pepelka> Pages &laquo; WordPress Codex
<andrejz> ne ne, jaz sem izvozil v html, naprej se pa drugi igrajte ;)
<andrejz> lahko ti zazipam vse skup
<CrazyLemon> reku sm ti..konc tedna
<CrazyLemon> zdej se ne mislim igrat s tem
<bogdanov> jo
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> cist isti
<bogdanov> prvi das
<bogdanov> wds ap
<bogdanov> drugi wds station
<bogdanov> same ssid
<bogdanov> pa to
<bogdanov> pa se povezeta
<bogdanov> sam
<bogdanov> ni nc bolsi signal
<bogdanov> izi*
<CrazyLemon> jah..verjetno zato ker drugi deluje samo kot client
<CrazyLemon> in ne oddaja signala
<CrazyLemon> mora bit hkrati client ter oddajat signal
<CrazyLemon> ampak ok..vsaj dela ti  zdej..zdej se pa igraj naprej :D
<nafisa> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=440141&l=9d46514be1&id=100001590787713
<Pepelka> Fotografije osebe Uslužna Punčka | Facebook
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> sem bral
<bogdanov> da je wds ap wds station
<bogdanov> na daljse razdalje
<bogdanov> na krajse je bol
<bogdanov> wds ap wds ap
<bogdanov> povezat
<bogdanov> bom pol se to probu
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> andrejz ti končaš delo ob 5ih ne?
<andrejz> kadar neham delat takrat končam
<CrazyLemon> no..torej maš čas :> ..uglavnem.. če ti se da še enkrat tist kar si zadnjič delal..da mi poveš keri punbb prevodi so zgrešeni..ampak tokrat da to zapišeš v fajl..pa po možnosti da poveš kje se to nahaja da ne rabim pregledat vsak source :)
<andrejz> ja kako naj pa jaz vem kje se nahaja
<andrejz> saj maš v zgodovini
<CrazyLemon> jah...vidiš kje v meniju si? pa vidiš link?
<CrazyLemon> sej ne rabiš bit doktor da bi vedu kje se nahajaš :>
<andrejz> ma ne da se mi tega zdajle delat, se prebijam skozi pomanjkljivo dokumentacijo v wikiju
<nafisa> e, sem dala Å¡e na bolho :))
<nafisa> http://www.bolha.com/oglas.php?id=oglas1275371873
<Pepelka> Moški škornji
<CrazyLemon> no sj nism reku da moraš ;)
<andrejz> no moram it
<andrejz> bom zvečer še za natty naredil
<andrejz> tole je bilo za 10.04
<andrejz> ajde
 * nafisa rignla
<CrazyLemon> pujsa!
<nafisa> :))
<nafisa> povej kej novga :D
<nafisa> smrkavec mi je baterijo na telefonu spraznil, da se telefon niti prižge ne več
<nafisa> jebomupsa ...
<sasa84> *zeh*
<CrazyLemon> +1
<CrazyLemon> spi se mi!
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> lohk bi šla mal zaležat...a ne? ;)
<CrazyLemon> i wish i could
<CrazyLemon> "učim" se
<sasa84> ma kaj se učiš, če skoz kle visiš :P
<CrazyLemon> hence the " "
<alyosha> šašaaaaaa
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> jz pohajam ja
<alyosha> cele dneve
<alyosha> jebemga
<alyosha> nisem jaz ko CrazyLemon
<alyosha> ki samo spi je in dela stroške staršem
<alyosha> ccc
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> pohajaš ja..iskanje hrane ni pohajanje....fatso :>
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> jz delam prosim
<alyosha> usaki dan
<alyosha> celi dan
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> riiiiiiight
<nafisa> otročka moja ,,,
<nafisa> kaj, ko bi se vidva nehala tepst?
<nafisa> pa prerekat?
<CrazyLemon> never!
<sasa84> alyosha, +1
<sasa84> CrazyLemon je res en sam strošek :P
<nafisa> lol
<sasa84> raj bi mela alyosha za sina kt CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> ma vi lahk lepo pofafate moj strošek...A JASNO?!? :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ti kr fafej...zdej med 'učenjem' maš čas ;)
<sasa84> alyosha, kdaj zveš rezultate?
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> aaaaaaaaaaaa
<alyosha> sj je priden CrazyLemon samo tko
<alyosha> delno do pretežno bolj:D
<sasa84> je pač strošek :P
<nafisa> CrazyLemon plačuje za faf
<alyosha> rezultate
<alyosha> hmalu
<nafisa> to je tooooooo
<alyosha> 10dni
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> uuuuuuuuuuuu
<sasa84> glej d mi sporočiš ;)
<alyosha> sasa84 baje da se splača ja u qulandijo...tu te ženske okoli mene so ble use zadovoljne:D
<alyosha> bom bom
<alyosha> itak bom use naredu razen mat.
<alyosha> tak je tudi bil plan:D
<sasa84> no no no
<alyosha> dobro če bi mat. naredu nebi blo nič narobe
<alyosha> samo tko
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> ccc
<sasa84> tud matematko!
<sasa84> drugač te bo teta saša za ušesa :P
<CrazyLemon> nafisa lol... right ;)
<sasa84> nafisa, kok plačujeŠ? a da on al da drugi to dela? :P
<alyosha> bo bo matematika itak:D
<sasa84> sam prašam..
<sasa84> *plačuje
<nafisa> on očitno plačuje, da mu ga ker/-a ...
<sasa84> jaz mam pa opekline od sonca...pa me ful peče in čakam na mehurje :S
<nafisa> k je reku, da lahko pofafamo njegov strošek :D
<sasa84> točno!
<sasa84> to se prav, d je njegovi mali piki strošek...torej daje dnar...
<sasa84> Å¡tekam!
<sasa84> nafisa, lohk me prideš z jogurtom namazat
<nafisa> :((
<nafisa> kje pa? :P
<nafisa> po ramah ni zanimivo :D
<CrazyLemon> Unixu jedrca so družina jedrc operacijskega sistema, ki temeljijo na, ali delujejo podobno, kot
<CrazyLemon> prvotno Bell Labs UNIX operacijskegi sistem.
<alyosha> nč grem jz
<CrazyLemon> JEDRCA?????????????? WHO D FAK WROTE THIS PIS OF SHIT
<uni4dfx> calm down Crazy :D
<uni4dfx> raj si poglej en sproščujoč video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7_lSP8Vc3o
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;2NE1 - I AM THE BEST [HD]&#x202c;&rlm;
<CrazyLemon> ma ne morem..ko preberem tako neumnost (in ogromno jih je v tem pdfju) me kr glava začne bolet
<nafisa> mene trga :D
<nafisa> kitaro Å¡pilam pa vriskam, zraven
<uni4dfx> haha http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-14012057
<Pepelka> BBC News - Ratko Mladic, ex-Bosnian Serb general, led from court
<sasa84> jedrca? a nima to oreh? :P
<sasa84> uni4dfx, WTF kakšn komad :P
<uni4dfx> sasa84 hud ane :D
<sasa84> lol, KAO
<uni4dfx> eh ti ne razumš :D
<sasa84> res ne
<sasa84> nafisa, rame pa zgorn del hrbta, k mam od oblekce :(
<sasa84> pa me ful pečka :((
<nafisa> boga boga sasa84
<sasa84> mhm
<CrazyLemon> slišala kdaj za hladilni gel? :>)
<CrazyLemon> :)*
<sasa84> ne še...bučman!
<CrazyLemon> no
<CrazyLemon> !g hladilni gel
<Pepelka> Ice Power, hladilni gel - 75 ml | Lekarnar.com - spletna lekarna http://www.lekarnar.com/izdelki/ice-power-hladilni-gel-75-ml
<CrazyLemon> zdej si :D
<sasa84> s čim me bo pa namazala? z ocvirki??
<sasa84> če ji govorim d me bo namazala...
<sasa84> eh, CrazyLemon pejd se ukvarjat z jedrci...
<CrazyLemon> ne priporočam mazanja z ocvirki..ker pol te bo še bl zapeklo ko boš šla na sonce
<sasa84> dej dej...vozi
<sasa84> :P
<CrazyLemon> ti bom dau js vozi...baba prekleta :D
<sasa84> ???
<sasa84> kaj si reku?
<sasa84> bom alyosha povedala...te bo razbiu kt kanto
<sasa84> :P
<CrazyLemon> haha..tist fatty lahk razbije samo kilogramsko nutello potem ko jo poje
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> tih bod paličnjak!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> :P
<nafisa> mir dajta ... dregače pridem pod okn špilat kitaro!
<CrazyLemon> Z nizom korak-način izboljšav, naš melodije sistemska programska oprema
<CrazyLemon> round robin naročanje, da bi našli boljšo časovno zaporedje za naloge.
<CrazyLemon> to je zihr kak albanc pisal
<CrazyLemon> druge logične razlage ni
<nafisa> lol
<deetron> a mogoce kdo ve zakaj mi zunanjega diska ne zazna ob ponovnem zagonu? :S
<CrazyLemon> lsusb
<nafisa> evo ... mailing lista posodobljena :))
<CrazyLemon> http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/novice/mobilna-telefonija/apple/nove-fotografije-mobilnika-iphone-navdusujejo-v-vseh-pogledih.html?RSSa5b34c8bb2037fb3ebdcf75fe0d8585c
<Pepelka> Nove fotografije mobilnika iPhone 5, ki jemljejo dih
<CrazyLemon> em..a sem js res tak apple hater..al tole res ni nič posebnega
<nafisa> ammmmmm ... mislim, da res ni nič posebnega
<sasa84> to ni zame...k mi telefoni radi kdaj padejo iz rok :P
<nafisa> ja, se dogaja ...
<nafisa> drejček je nazaj :))
<andrejz> ;)
<sasa84> drejc z višav ;)
<nafisa> pa ga je fuklo :D
<nafisa> sasa84, ti si na eni fotki na fb čist moji sošolki iz osnovke podobna ... :D
<nafisa> pa ona je tut ...
<LorD_DDooM> Kak je fajn, ko so Ižansko cesto porihtali...idila
<Grega> ma kdo ie9 pri roki?
<Grega> ne se bat, saj ne da ga pretepem.. :)
<Grega> ah, sky-a ni, on ziher ma :>
<napsy> lp
<nafisa> hehe
<nafisa> grem jst na britof
<nafisa> lepo se mejte tot cajt
<Jorky> Lep pozdrav
<Jorky> zanima me če se da v google chromiumu/chrome nardit, da ti torente, ki jih najdeš na netu in želiš dol potegnt avtomatsko zlovda v transsmission ?
<zdobersek1> Jorky: k zdownloadam torrent, mi ga transmission sam odpre, ce takrat transmission seveda laufa.
<Jorky> men pa ne
<Jorky> recmo v firefoxu se mi odpre oknček kjer določiš ali ga shraniš na disk ali pa odpreš z transsimisnom in nekaj podobnega bi rad mel tud v chromu
<Jorky> uporabljam pa chromium na archu
<CrazyLemon> uff..tale jagnjetina pa tok fajn diši...
<zgaga> pogresam kebap z jagnjetino
<CrazyLemon> tega pa nikol nism jedu :)
<zgaga> ne vem ce ga majo se sploh kje. Vcasih so mel v Celju
<CrazyLemon> pa nekak predvidevam da folk da večinoma staro meso not...tko da dvomim da bi mi bil vsec :)
<nafisa> mi mamo pa jagnjetine na pretek
<nafisa> vsako leto ene 4-8 jagenjčkov pod nož vzamemo
<nafisa> tako da ... ni problema doma narest jagnečji kebab :D
<nafisa> lol
<CrazyLemon> nč..nafisa..js te bom oženil in pričakujem da bo jagnjetina na krožniku vsak drug dan
<CrazyLemon> !"
<nafisa> neeeeeee
<nafisa> ne boš me oženu
<nafisa> al pa ...
<nafisa> kero mi boš pa našu?
<CrazyLemon> jah..ti kle nimaš nobene besede
<nafisa> ženo mi bo našuuuuuuu
<nafisa> ups ...
<nafisa> sorry
<nafisa> sam registracija istospolne skupnosti obstaja
<nafisa> :P
<CrazyLemon> jah glej..men je vseen..pod pogojem da a.) jagnjetina  vsak drug dan
<CrazyLemon> b.)threesome vsak drug dan (ne na isti dan kot jagnjetina)
<nafisa> mene se da kvečjemu omožit :D
<CrazyLemon> drugo pa me ne zanima...
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<nafisa> treesome?
<nafisa> še enga tipa boš prpelu???
<nafisa> hudooooooo
<CrazyLemon> ne.. tak zlobn pa nisem..niti sabljač nisem...bom kr pustu da ti izbereš eno prijetno punco
<nafisa> a se je boš tud ti dotikal?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj..je to problem? :S
<nafisa> vidš ... tuki je pa moj v prednosti, k nas ma 3 ženske
<nafisa> pa vse smo bi
<CrazyLemon> sam 3? pussy
<CrazyLemon> nč..zdej pa je čas za jagnjetino...lejtr
<nafisa> ti še ene nimaš
<nafisa> kdo je tu pussy*
<nafisa> ?
<nafisa> :D
<nafisa> dober tek, CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> kako bi ti vedla koliko jih imam in koliko jih nimam? ;)
 * CrazyLemon bbl
<nafisa> kera bi te pa mela, no? :P
<nafisa> ven pa noter pa noter pa ven ...
<nafisa> jao :D
<alyosha> samo not
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> pa levo pa desno
<alyosha> pa gor pa dol:D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon kaj ti je to s2h.si?
<nafisa> CrazyLemon je Å¡el jest jagnjetino, alyosha
<nafisa> joško ... kok maš velke joške?
<nafisa> jaka spaka
<nafisa> je tak kot je sraka XD
<jaka> :)
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ma kaj js vem..neki sm bral danes v žurnalu o tem..pa sm mislu da je neki bl pametnega
<CrazyLemon> nafisa kera? jah če je tvoj najdu tri "pametne" se bo pa definitivno najmanj 4 našlo zame ! :))
<CrazyLemon> aja..pa "tri" v narekovajih :>
<nafisa> ma ti si narekovaj :D
<nafisa> če ga nimaš najmanj 23 dolgega ... pol se sploh ne mislim pogovarjat ...
<nafisa> o poroki
<nafisa> pa kaj je že ...
<nafisa> najmanj 80 kil morš met
<nafisa> pa 185 najmanj visok
<nafisa> :))
<sedovsek> A navzgor pa ni omejitev? :)
<dhbiker> lol
<CrazyLemon> lej..kot sm že omenu..ti kle nimaš čist nobene besede...ti sam jagnjetino priskrbi..drugo me ne zanima!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<nafisa> dej dej
<dhbiker> fight fight fight
<CrazyLemon> sedovsek ma pust nafiso..mumila jemlje pa neumnosti govori :P
<dhbiker> :P
<nafisa> sedovsek, no ... ni treba, da ima glih 150 kil
<nafisa> pri višini pa dolžini pa ni omejitve
<sedovsek> Ah, you need more RAM.
<nafisa> me?
<sedovsek> :P
<CrazyLemon> she needs ROM ...read only..no write(talk) access :>
<sedovsek> ram2 [raem] transitive verb nabijati,
<nafisa> looooooooooool
<CrazyLemon> a ta ram :))
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> vsake 2 dni jagnjetina ...
<nafisa> drugo boš mel pa samo mleko pa zelenjavo
<nafisa> jst bom pa golaž jedla :D
<gapi_>  EZ-RJ45®
<nafisa> kuga je pa to?
<CrazyLemon> ne veš kaj je RJ45??? se vidi da bl mal na fax hodiš :/
<uni4dfx> lol ne ve kaj je RJ45
<nafisa> sploh ne hodim več na fri, majmun
<CrazyLemon> sploh ne hodiš pika
<nafisa> tuki tuki
<nafisa> kaj pomeni, če je nekaj smrtno varno?
<CrazyLemon> pomeni da je tok varno da tudi če umreš je še vedno varno
<zdobersek> da si mrtev in da ni nevarnosti, da bi zarad tistga ozivel.
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> http://file.si/files/39744_7lxeu/IMG025.jpg
<CrazyLemon> se je kdo igral s temle http://code.kryo.se/iodine/ ?
<Pepelka> kryo.se: iodine (IP-over-DNS, IPv4 over DNS tunnel)
<nafisa> js se ne igram s temi stvarmi
<CrazyLemon> nafisa tebe nism niti spraševal..ker vsi kle vemo da se igraš sam z vibratorji ter straponi
<nafisa> ne maram straponov, jebote
<nafisa> vsaj pripetih na men
<nafisa> če bi me kaka s tem ... se pa ne bi branla :D
<nafisa> saj ... CrazyLemon ... če bi me rad oženu ... pol bomo to pri hiši rabil ... verjetno
<CrazyLemon> edino kar bomo rabli bo jagnjetina...to sm ti zdej že 10x napisal
<CrazyLemon> memorize it gaddemit
<sedovsek> Ah, *vasi* pogovori... :)
<sedovsek> Ravno, ko tole berem, sem *dojel*, kako bi si kdo lahko mis-interpretiral "i'm cleaning my pipe".
<sedovsek> Pipa - pipa/fajfa, ki se jo po vsakem kajenju spuce.
<CrazyLemon> sedovsek kr navadi se če boš kle bil..ker nafisa sam o tem govori :S
<sedovsek> :P
<sedovsek> Se 2 primera...
<sedovsek> Isces v googlu recept za creampie.
<sedovsek> Pa pogledas slike.
<CrazyLemon> lol
<sedovsek> Ce imas save filter off... not a good idea.
<nafisa> jaoooooo
<sedovsek> Prav tako, ce si ribic in isces ribiske mreze. Fishnet.
<sedovsek> Also not a good idea.
<CrazyLemon> sedovsek a ti kuhaš da iščeš recept za creampie z safe filter off ? :)))
<sedovsek> Nekako se mi je zdelo smiselno, da pac izklopim vse mozne filtre.
<sedovsek> :)
<CrazyLemon> da ti ne uide kak recept...sj Å¡tekam
<CrazyLemon> :>
<nafisa> jah ... pol pa vklopi parental control filter :D
<nafisa> bratu se trga
<nafisa> poje:
<nafisa> prišel je drug pastir ... odpeljal mi je kravce v dir :D
<nafisa> in, CrazyLemon ... s čim se zdej špilaš?
<CrazyLemon> 6. poglavje: Sočasnost: Smrtni objem in stradanje
<CrazyLemon> 6.1.
<CrazyLemon> Primeri ponovno uprabnih in potrošnih virov
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> čak ... ti si nekovega albanca prej bral, ne? :D
<CrazyLemon> nek albanc je napisal te zapiske k jih berem ja
<CrazyLemon> Te
<CrazyLemon> trije pogoji
<CrazyLemon> Ti tri okoliščine
<CrazyLemon> etc.
<bogdanov> kvaj
<bogdanov> zj a bo
<CrazyLemon> ma veš da bo mudel
<bogdanov> pravilno
<CrazyLemon> si zrihtu
<bogdanov> ma nism bom ponoc
<nafisa> bogdanov, srce :*
<bogdanov> nafisa :*
<Grega> hmz
<Grega> srbi pisejo v cirilici
<nafisa> ne me jebat
<Grega> ampak razumejo pa tudi.. zadevo podobno hrvaski? :)
<nafisa> a res?
<nafisa> grega ... raje govor slovensko, kot pa hrvaško :D
<Grega> pac mail je treba napisat.. in ne vem al naj bo v hrvaskem jeziku al kr angleskem
<nafisa> angleškem
<Grega> ok, in ali je nebojsa petrovic moski al zenska? :)
<nafisa> moški najverjetneje?
<Grega> verjetno
<bogdanov> lol
<Grega> glede na to, da so na googlu same moske slike
<Grega> :>
<nafisa> moj bratranc je pedja ... in verjem ... tip je ... čeprav ima na konc a ... tko k alyosha :D
<uni4dfx> a je win7 dejansko tok obupno počasn al mi sam v virtualboxu zanč dela
<nafisa> mojmu bratu hitr dela
<nafisa> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150234479123691&set=a.154843908690.120234.109397923690&type=1&ref=nf
<Pepelka> Vsebina ni bila najdena | Facebook
<nafisa> je ker, ko bi delil fotko svoje punce al pa sestre v kopalkah? :P
<uni4dfx> kako bi iz firefoxovga cachea pobral vn flash aplikacijo
#ubuntu-si 2011-07-05
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, spat pejd
<CrazyLemon> nafisa sej grem
<nafisa> ne smeš se prevč učit, veš
<CrazyLemon> Grega razumejo tudi hrvaško ja..torej ne-cirilico :)
<CrazyLemon> nafisa sej se nism učil :)
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, svetujem, da ne piše srbom v hrvaščini ...
<nafisa> tko kot svetujem, da naj ne pišejo hrvati meni v srbščini
<CrazyLemon> nafisa preberi Å¡e enkrat kaj sm napisal
<nafisa> da razumejo hrvaško ...
<nafisa> jst tud ... samo bi na gobec tistega, ki bi mi poslal pošto v hrvaščini ...
<nafisa> ok, edino sestrični pa bratrancu pustim, da mi v srbščini pišeta ... sam ne v cirilici
<CrazyLemon> nafisa povej mi razliko med hrvaščino ter srbščino.... pa sam tok fyi..ta dva jezika kar se mene tiče ne obstajata
<CrazyLemon> obstaja sam srbohrvaški jezik :)
<nafisa> ti si pa res ... jao
<nafisa> še prekleta razlika je ... foter na hrvaškem sploh ne upa govorit drugače ko slovensko, ker zna samo srbohrvaško ... pa ti povej nekej po srbsko v umagu al pa poreču ...
<nafisa> ti 2x tok trgovc zaračuna, ko bi ti mogu
<CrazyLemon> lol..ker bullshit :D
<CrazyLemon> sam ne govorim prave hrvaščine..ker se je nikoli nisem učil..in govorim srbohrvaško po mojem mnenju... in razn enga komentarja par let nazaj v umagu drugo ni bilo čist nič takega :)
<nafisa> vidiš, da so v umagu občutljivi?
<CrazyLemon> nekateri..večina ni :)
<CrazyLemon> imam sosedo/a..k hodita dost v srbijo pa sta tok paranoicna..da se sploh ne ustavita nikjer na hrvaskem...ker se bojita da jim nekdo ne bi neki naredu
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> gledam v komp pa smrčim ... k imam nos zadelan
<nafisa> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> js gledam komp pa razmišljam o tem da bi šou spat
<CrazyLemon> ker se mi ne da učit
<nafisa> te pa idi, ne?
<nafisa> pa jutro 15 pred poldnevom ustani ;)
<CrazyLemon> zakaj le???
<nafisa> da se boš šel učit prej :D
<CrazyLemon> sej nism nor da se takrat učim
<CrazyLemon> js se šele okrog 3-4  začnem učit
<nafisa> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> uuuuu kul komad
 * CrazyLemon poplesava
<nafisa> fajn
<nafisa> mene pa že zmanjkuje
<nafisa> lepo se imej ... lepo spi, ko boš šel ...
<CrazyLemon> ajde pussy!
<nafisa> :*
<nafisa> nočka
<CrazyLemon> n8
 * nafisa is away: Jebem se ... ne moti!
<CrazyLemon> lies all lies
<CrazyLemon> homo spat oštja!
<bogdanov> sta imaaaaaaa
<uni4dfx> lol
<uni4dfx> a nista oba že šla spat
<uni4dfx> al je blo to včeri...
<bogdanov> kdo
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> in potem se predramim ...
<nafisa> in vidim, da se ni nič spremenilo, kot je 3 ure nazaj blo
<bogdanov> grem
<bogdanov> spat
<bogdanov> ln
<nafisa> soy aqui
 * nafisa is back (gone 04:40:23)
<nafisa> uu, a me je vn vrgl :)
<nafisa> kaj pomeni +Z pa +i mode?
<nafisa> me je vedn zanimal ... pa nikol nism pogledala ...
<nafisa> gremo na vlakeca ... kera bo z mano Å¡la ... se bova stiskale ... kar obe :D
<napsy> lp
<nafisa> tralala :)
<nafisa> se vsi spijo?
<andrejz> kaki spijo, eni se že spat odpravljamo :)
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> ja, jst bom zadremala pol, ko prestopim v zidanem
<nafisa> zdajle ne smem zapret oci
<nafisa> da ZM ne prespim
<nafisa> naslednja postaja, ZM
<sasa84> juhuuu
<andrejz> o
<andrejz> saša uno od chromiuma sem ti danes potrdil
<nafisa> hejla, sasa84
<sasa84> oj
<sasa84> andrejz, priden ;)
<nafisa> kako si?
<sasa84> ma fajn ;)
<nafisa> super. jst pa zaspana, k sem ponoci za en kurac spala
<nafisa> bom zdajle na vlaku zadremala, ko sem ze na tem za LJ
<nafisa> ajde, mejte se
<nafisa> papa
<andrejz> BigWhale kdaj je pol un meeting
<BigWhale> 12?
<BigWhale> al cak ne
<BigWhale> 18
<BigWhale> tretji torek  mescu
<andrejz> mislim da je 12, samo ure ne vem
<BigWhale> cak da na koledar pogledam
<BigWhale> ja 12... ob sestih
<BigWhale> tle mam sunday za start of the week
<BigWhale> pa je vse blo zmesan hehe
<andrejz> aha kul
<andrejz> misliš da bi bilo pametno kakšen "announcement" naredit
<BigWhale> verjetno ja
<BigWhale> :>
<BigWhale> andrejz, sem mislil, da si ti pisal zapisnik sestanka... :>
<andrejz> tak nekak na pol
<andrejz> saj pol sem večino stvari dopisal drug dan
<BigWhale> no sej, sam tolk da neki je
<andrejz> zdej bi bilo dobro sestavt neki dnevni red za četrtek, da bo malo bolj organizirano vse skupaj
<sasa84> oooo BigWhale
 * sasa84 se prikloni
<BigWhale> andrejz, bom jaz spisal
<BigWhale> sasa84, drugic se po kolenih pride do mene... nej ti bo zdej
<sasa84> ok :P
<andrejz> kul
<Grega> ej, pobi... c++... zakaj ce napisem getline(cin, t.b); cin >> t.a; zadeva dela, ce pa obrnem (naprej cin, potem getline) pa ne?
<andrejz> jaz sem ugotovil kako pretovriti uradno dokumentacijo v HTML
<andrejz> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1450316/html/newtoubuntu/sl/index.html
<Pepelka> Novi v Ubuntuju?
<andrejz> samo to je za 10.04/10.10
<BigWhale> kul
<Grega> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/429839/ ma kdo idejo?
<Pepelka> Paste #429839 | LodgeIt!
<andrejz> za 11.04 moram pa Å¡e pogruntat
<BigWhale> Grega, narobe uporabljas getline
<andrejz> ej BigWhale a bi lahko napisal novico o Developer Week, glede na to, da si bolj v tem ?
<BigWhale> lahko ja
<andrejz> kul
<nafisa> wiiiiiiiii
<nafisa> i'm home
<CrazyLemon> wiiiiiiiiiiii dont care
<CrazyLemon> :P
<BigWhale> wiiiiii stfu
<BigWhale> :>
<CrazyLemon> oh look who's alive :)
<BigWhale> sej nisem
<BigWhale> sem samo senca samega sebe
<CrazyLemon> ah..sej se mi je zdelo čudno da bigwejl kle neki piše
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> kako kaj naturalije?
<nafisa> lol
<BigWhale> naturalije so zakon
<sasa84> naturalije rox ;)
<sasa84> če si mačo pravi me zgrabiiiii, vabijo te moje ustniceeeee
<sasa84> *zagrabi
<nafisa> sasa84, če si bejba prava, bo zabava ;)
<sasa84> nafisa, a mislš d sm prava bejba? :P
<nafisa> ma, kolkr sem te uspela videt ... verjetno da si ...
<nafisa> sam v hlače pa res nisem gledala
<nafisa> :$
<sasa84> uf
 * nafisa rignla po pepsiju :$
<sasa84> pujsa pepa!
<nafisa> oink ionk :D
<nafisa> lol
<sasa84> ccc
<teardrop> lo
<sasa84> ol
<sasa84> teardrop, kaj pomen lo?
<teardrop> (hel)lo
<sasa84> achsoooooooooooooooo
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> hell-o :D
<nafisa> rofl
<nafisa> hi, teardrop
<sasa84> grem kuhat...
<sasa84> pridni bodte ;)
<nafisa> fajn skuhaj
<sasa84> *pomaha*
<nafisa> karkoli že boš
<nafisa> papa
 * nafisa pomaha sasa84 
<sasa84> vampe pa levičke od vider :P
<sasa84> ledvičke
<nafisa> vampi ... njama
<zgaga> bljak
<nafisa> goveje vampe imam jst rada
<nafisa> samo ... jih je treba znat pripravit
<nafisa> najprej je treba vampe en dan namakat v vodi, v kateri je raztopljena citronka pa repa da je noter ... potem jih fajn spereš pa zdrgneš z limono ...
<nafisa> potem pa treba Å¡e kuhat prav
<CrazyLemon> vampi z limono..lol :D
<nafisa> niso z limono
<nafisa> s tem se jih opere
<nafisa> da nimajo vonja pol po prežvečeni pa predelani travi :D
<CrazyLemon> kupiš vampe pa ne bodo meli vonja po prežvečeni pa predelani travi :D
<CrazyLemon> a bi kdo hotu met dropbox? i need more space :/
<BigWhale> sej mas Ubuntu One
<CrazyLemon> saks
<BigWhale> z ubuntujem je boljs integriran k dropbox
<CrazyLemon> ko ubuntu one ob zagonu začne z sinhronizacijo disk začne mlet na hard :D
<CrazyLemon> ma niti ne :)  i like dropbox :)
 * nafisa spet rignla ... tale pepsi ima full mehurčkov
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, jst ne kupujem tega ... ne zaupam ... raje vidim, da doma sama pripravim
<nafisa> pa potem vem, kaj jem
<nafisa> na ubuntu one mam jst sam ene 2 stvari ... dropbox si morm pa narest, k mormo neki za biznis predstavitve dostopat ... bla bla bla
<CrazyLemon> no super!
<CrazyLemon> http://db.tt/3u0MtVs
<Pepelka> Found
<CrazyLemon> sam zate :$
<nafisa> kwa je to?
<CrazyLemon> to je povabilo za dropbox..ti dobiš 250MB več..in js dobim 250MB več :)
<nafisa> o, fajn
<nafisa> hvala
<CrazyLemon> hvala tebi :$
<CrazyLemon> zdej sm si Å¡e na telefon dau dropbox :)
<nafisa> nautilus restart? hmmm
<nafisa> kaj to pomeni=?
<CrazyLemon> ti kr ponovno zaženi
<CrazyLemon> sam se zapre nautilus..če je odprt
<nafisa> dam restart nautilus ... pa mi neki začetek napiše ...
<nafisa> pol pa kr zgine
<nafisa> to pomeni, da se je reštartal?
<CrazyLemon> ja..sej bi se mogu spet odpret
<nafisa> pa bo ziher tebi dalo 250 MB placa s tem linkom?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<nafisa> oky
<CrazyLemon> pa si se registrirala :>
<nafisa> sem se
<nafisa> kje pa piše, kolko placa imaš?
<CrazyLemon> ko klikneš na ikonco v ubuntuju
<nafisa> aa, mi piše
<CrazyLemon> al pa na spletni strani
<nafisa> 2,25
<CrazyLemon> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/DBspace.png
<nafisa> kaj že ... ammmm ... to samo v mapico vržem noter stvari ... pa mi sinhronizira pol?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<nafisa> super ... hvala, CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> pa z desnim klikom dobiš link :)
<nafisa> ja, desni klik pa copy url ... neki tazga, ne?
<CrazyLemon> dropbox -> copy public url ja
<CrazyLemon> to deluje samo ko si v public mapi
<nafisa> aha
<nafisa> kolegica napisala na fejsa, da ima najlepšga pa najboljšega fanta ...
<nafisa> pa napišem, kdaj mi ga bo predstavla ...
<nafisa> pa je napisala, da men pa že ne ... ziher je ziher ... da se je od mene učila ... tako da me pozna :D
<nafisa> loooooool
<CrazyLemon> mojca a ti je dougčas?? :>
<CrazyLemon> pa kje maš tist google+... rabim invajt :D
<CrazyLemon> Za uporabo te funkcije potrebujete Google profil.
<CrazyLemon> Google profili niso na voljo za vašo organizacijo.
<CrazyLemon> madrfaka
<nafisa> ja, lahko samo z @google.com
<nafisa> ups
<nafisa> gmail.com
<nafisa> pa prej si moreš gmail profil narest
<nafisa> pa jst ga dobim v nekej dneh ...
<nafisa> ker so čist zaklenil ... pa niti uni ne morejo več pošiljat
<nafisa> sicer pa ... dolgčas ... je relativen pojem ;)
<CrazyLemon> na..pa sm naredu profil
<CrazyLemon> zdj sam Å¡e invajt potrebujem :$
<nafisa> jst ne morem poslat
<nafisa> ker dobim šele čez neki dni, ko bodo spet odprli invajte ... pa sem ga dobila ...
<nafisa> samo ... nea radi trenutno
<CrazyLemon> si probala kliknit na tist vi+  gumb?
<BigWhale> lihkar sem v en clanek v gospodarskem vestniku podturil ubuntu.si
<BigWhale> :>
<BigWhale> tee hee hee
<nafisa> hihihi, fajn, BigWhale
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale link pls
<BigWhale> clank se se pise
<BigWhale> k bo objavljen pa dam lahko link :>
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa pišeš razn 'ubuntu.si' ? :D
<nafisa> piše, da je zapolnjeno število testnih mest ... naj poskusim kasneje
<nafisa> ah, nekje je +vi ... nekje +ti ... nekje +You ...
<nafisa> se ne znajo odločit, kaj bi dali
<CrazyLemon> +vi+ti+You= google+ !
<BigWhale> ne pisem jest
<BigWhale> kolegica pise
<BigWhale> pa mi je dala v review
<BigWhale> o piratstvu
<CrazyLemon> har har!
<CrazyLemon> oh god..zdej je že facebook email
<BigWhale> s tem, da z "zdej" mislis "ze skor eno leto" a ne?
<BigWhale> ;>
<nafisa> ja, je že fb-mail, ja ...
<nafisa> že kake pol leta je
<CrazyLemon> a res?
<CrazyLemon> js komaj zdej vidu
<CrazyLemon> oz. komaj zdej mi je predlagu
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e en lajk pa bomo meli 150 ubuntu.si lajkov..wiiiiii :D
<nafisa> lepo :)
<CrazyLemon> lejtr
<nafisa> kam greš? :P
<Seniorita> miha_ (unaffiliated/miha) je zahteval sledečo operacijo:
<nafisa> wiiiiiiii :)
<nafisa> pa še 2,5 GB mam že na dropboxu :)
<Grega> ~10:45 < BigWhale> Grega, narobe uporabljas getline
<Grega> BigWhale: kako pa je prav?
<BigWhale> cin.getline(char *, int size)
<nafisa> al se mi samo zdi ... al ma tole vonj po c?
<Grega> tud, ce je tip string?
<CrazyLemon> miha_ ta tvoja pepelka ne worka!
<nafisa> !t sl en jebi se
<Pepelka> fuck
<nafisa> worka :))
<CrazyLemon> !t sl en jebise ne dela
<Pepelka> jebise does not work
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> Grega, k si že kle
<nafisa> upam, da si pe ...
<nafisa> Å¡e*
<nafisa> kaj si me iskal zadnjič ... v petk al soboto al kdaj je že to blo?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] YoBe: Logiram se lahko samo v safe modu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5018/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: kopiranje datotek je prenos  počasnejši  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5002/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> a ve kdo kako bi  zamenjal ikonco v trayu?
<matijja> /usr/share/icons/ ...
<CrazyLemon> vem js kje se  nahajajo ikonce :)
<matijja> ki pa boš ustvarjal?
<CrazyLemon> jah hočem zamenjat ikonco v trayu
<CrazyLemon> ker je premajhna
<CrazyLemon> pa ne vem kako bi to naredu
<CrazyLemon> v pluginu ni te možnosti
<nafisa> trenutno stanje točk pa je 1.475 ( 295 nagradnih lističev )
<nafisa> ko bi vsaj pisalo, kolko točk ima človek, ki je noter ... povprečno
<nafisa> da se mi vidi, če se mi splača veselit :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj maš to..merkator pike? :))
<nafisa> ne ... valicon pike
<nafisa> neki se kao kompenzira s popusti pri mimovrste
<CrazyLemon> a je dost anket?
<nafisa> pa ... tu pa tam ... na vsake 2 tedna je ena ...
<nafisa> tam nekje
<nafisa> celo nastaviš si lahko baje frekventnost
<CrazyLemon> !g valicon
<Pepelka> Domov - Valicon - trženjsko svetovanje in raziskave http://www.valicon.net/sl/
<nafisa> vzame ti pa tam ... 5 do 10 minut
<nafisa> preko http://jazvem.si
<Pepelka> jazvem
<nafisa> majo to
<nafisa> zdej se niti prijavit ne morš pa pregledat stvari ... ker so kao prenovili
<nafisa> pa je isti kurac, ko je bil
<CrazyLemon> Veliko nagradno žrebanje za člane panela JazVem, bo 6.7.2011. Nagradili vas bomo z bogatimi nagradami trgovine mimovrste.com.
<CrazyLemon> kul :D
<nafisa> ah ... bogatimi, ja
<nafisa> prva nagrada je 600 €
<nafisa> druga 300
<nafisa> tretja pa 200
<nafisa> četrta je 20x po 40 €
<nafisa> peta pa 40x po 20 €
<nafisa> pri mimovrste
<CrazyLemon> a 600€ ni bogata nagrada??
<nafisa> ma ja no ...
<nafisa> ok, komp si lahko kupiš s tem ...
<CrazyLemon> vse si lahk kupiš tam
<CrazyLemon> a veš kok baterij za hitachija dobiš  za 600€ ???????? life tajm!
<nafisa> pri mimovrste pač nisem glih jst najbl vzhičena ...
<nafisa> baterij?
<nafisa> človk, to je na 220
<CrazyLemon> a kr direkt??
<nafisa> ja?
<CrazyLemon> ni čudno pol da ti rabi 30s
<nafisa> hahaha
<kubanc> a to je ksna nagradna igra?
<CrazyLemon> nafisa kje za vraga pa se prijaviš v stran?
<CrazyLemon> al to ni več možno
<nafisa> http://jazvem.si/sl/postani-clan.html
<Pepelka> Postani član
<CrazyLemon> tukaj se registriraš..in ja..zdej sm prebral da ni prijav
<CrazyLemon> fck yea!! thunderbird firetray addon spet worka!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: [11.04] Najslabša Ubuntu uporabniška izkušnja do sedaj  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5019/new/posts/
<nafisa> grem jst na sestank od inštruktorjev ...
<nafisa> ajde
<nafisa> papa
<CrazyLemon> !g lugos pojmovnik
<Pepelka> slovenjenje:pojmovnik [wiki.lugos.si] http://takewii.com/index.php?q=aHR0cHM6Ly93aWtpLmx1Z29zLnNpL3Nsb3ZlbmplbmplOnBvam1vdm5paw%3D%3D
<CrazyLemon> !g inurl:lugos.si wiki pojmovnik
<Pepelka> slovenjenje:pojmovnik [wiki.lugos.si] https://wiki.lugos.si/slovenjenje:pojmovnik
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: [11.04] Najslabša Ubuntu uporabniška izkušnja do sedaj  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5019/new/posts/
<vatts> lp
<nafisa> tok tok
<miha_> pong
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> miha_, mogu bi napisat: who's there?
<miha_> vem da si ti
<nafisa> ah, nisi za foro :(
<miha_> :P
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1163-1: Bind vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1163-1/
<deetron> LP :)
<deetron> a bi mi lahko kdo pomagal pri inmstalaciji css :S
<deetron> instalaciji*
<deetron> meni nikakor ne gre  :S
<zgaga> css?
<matijja> meni je delal vredu... kje se ti zatakne?
<deetron> counter strike source :)
<matijja> z winetricks si moraš par stvari naložit
<deetron> ja ne vem ... js sm bol zelen pri lunuxu ... pa sem neki iskal na google pa nic kaj pametnega nasel
<deetron> potem sem probal s programom playonlinux
<deetron> ko pa hocem zagnat mi napise launching game
<matijja> wine http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=3731
<deetron> potem pa vse zgine
<Pepelka> WineHQ  - Counter-Strike: Source Retail / Steam
<deetron> mislim ni kje kaj
<deetron> tudi na tej strani sem ze bil
<deetron> sam mi ni nic jasno
<deetron> :)
<matijja> sudo apt-get install wine
<deetron> drugac a bi znal bit problem da mam 64 biten ubuntu gor?
<deetron> mam wine
<matijja> cd mapa/z/instalacijo ; wine installer.exe (al kakor se pač kliče...)
<matijja> jst ga mam tudi...
<deetron> ja wine mam drgac instaluiran
<deetron> instaliran!
<deetron> *
<matijja> potem poženeš inštalacijo pa je
<deetron> ja sej sem tako naredil ... ampak potem ko v steamo izberem srever pa zazenem
<deetron> mi napise da zaganja igro
<deetron> dejansko pa nic ne naredi
<deetron> se tist mi zgine ko pise da zaganja
<nafisa> ma, jebejo se naj stranke ... polna čreva jih imam ...
<deetron> kakat te?
<deetron> :d
<deetron> hahaha
<nafisa> ma, posrala bi se na njih
<matijja> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CounterStrike
<matijja> http://ubuntuguide.net/play-counterstrike-in-ubuntu-with-wine
<Pepelka> Play Counterstrike in ubuntu with wine
<Pepelka> CounterStrike - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<matijja> pa poglej, če ti kako opozorilo izpiše
<nafisa> zaradi teh kretenov laufam, ko sploh ne bi smela ... mi Å¡ofer busa dela uslugo pa ne vem kaj ... pol pa ne, da bi rezervacijo preklical ... kr ni jih ...
<nafisa> pizda, da bi jst mela telefon čez ... si zapamtim cifro pa se nikad več ne javim
<CrazyLemon> tako je!!
<nafisa> al pa dupla cena naslednjič
<CrazyLemon> povej ti tem prascem!
<CrazyLemon> kaj se pa grejo?!?!
<deetron> matijja bom poskusil
<deetron> pa javim
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, žalosten je, ker mu noče dat za ***** ... pol pa pozab preklicat rezervacijo
<CrazyLemon> kdo mu noče?!?! prasci..sej prav da mu noče!
<nafisa> najslabša je pa tista ... da punca rezervira ... pol pa se tip ne pojavi pa si izmisli, da je na urgenci, ker je tako k njej hitel, da je mel prometno ... bla bla bla
<nafisa> <mauriez> sorry.. im using irccloud.. jus 'clicked' the channel to join it.. which i thought was nice ;)
<nafisa> <Bicster_> ah, another closed pilot, lol
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/avtomobilizem/posebej-lahek-m3-crt/261337           <- want it! <3
<Pepelka> Posebej lahek M3 CRT :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/erotika/pokazi-mi-prste-in-povem-ti-kako-dolg-penis-imas/261323          haha
<Pepelka> Pokaži mi prste in povem ti, kako dolg penis imaš :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<nafisa> ne ne ... povej mi cifro stopala pa ti povem dolžino
<nafisa> je original
<bejbika> :)
<bejbika> Pepelka na plesu je čeveljc zgubila ... zdaj bo od mene druge čevlje dobila :)
<sedovsek> #ubuntu-si, IRC kanal, kjer vsak dan tece pogovor na temo odprte kode, linux operacijskih sistemov IN ...
<nafisa> ostalih oslarij :D
<CrazyLemon> avtih!
<bejbika> hihi
<CrazyLemon> uu..pa o kolesarjenju!
<CrazyLemon> Total:
<CrazyLemon> 563.92 km
<CrazyLemon> 38:29:28
<CrazyLemon>  Last 7 Days:
<CrazyLemon> 117.42 km
<CrazyLemon> 08:17:08
<sedovsek> Lepo.
<CrazyLemon> v soboto me pa čaka mangart
<sedovsek> Katero aplikacijo uporabljas?
<CrazyLemon> cardiotrainer
<CrazyLemon> nima najlepšega web vmesnika
<CrazyLemon> ampak ok...s to sm začel in to zdej uporabljam :)
<sedovsek> A to je android app? S telefonom kolesaris?
<sedovsek> Hmm.. sem v zacetku uporabljal RunKeeper.
<sedovsek> Pa sem nato zamenjal za Garmin napravo. 305 forerunner.
<CrazyLemon> to je android app ja
<CrazyLemon> js sm uporabljal sportypal..pa Å¡e eno katere ime sm pozabu
<CrazyLemon> ter cardio
<CrazyLemon> sportypal mi je bil všeč..sam ni mel ravno natančnih podatkov :)
<bejbika> CrazyLemon: a res?
<sedovsek> Mene je jezilo predvsem to, da je baterije zrl prevec.
<CrazyLemon> sedovsek zadnjič sm mel cca. 4ure prižgan app + sinhronizacije etc..pa je cca. 60% požrlo :)
<sedovsek> See ;)
<CrazyLemon> kar se mi ne  zdi preveč :)
<sedovsek> Hmm..
<sedovsek> Ni pa ravno malo.
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e posebi ker mi za vsak kilometer pove statistiko
<CrazyLemon> pa vsakih X km mi pove povprečno hitrost
<CrazyLemon> etc
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> bejbika res res
<bejbika> žre baterijo ... tralala
<CrazyLemon> bejbika a tok ti je dougčas da si še en client pognala? :)
<bejbika> aha
<bejbika> Å¡e enga pognala, tralala :D
<CrazyLemon> sedovsek ti tudi kolesariš?
<Grega> pa ne se ena... :/
<Grega> :>
<nafisa> Grega, kolega ...
<nafisa> aja, zdej si trezn
<nafisa> se nauš z mano pogovarju
<nafisa> :D
<Grega> jaz sem pijan se ob sobote :)
<Grega> da ne bos rekla, da se samo pijan s tabo pogovarjam?
<nafisa> lol
<bejbika> Å¡ema :D
<bejbika> kaj ga pa tok piješ?
<Grega> tezko zivljenje imam
<CrazyLemon> lol
<nafisa> ah, bogiiiiii
<nafisa> prid, da ti 1x golaž skuham
<Grega> pa en pir?
<Grega> :>
<nafisa> nimam pira
<Grega> pol pa vodko
<nafisa> lahko ti pa skuham kromPIR :D
<Grega> saj je isto
<nafisa> a pir pa krompir je isto?
<nafisa> ok ... te ti bom krompir skuhala :))
<nafisa> zraven golaža :D
<nafisa> velja, da je kr tko ... al ga moram kako posebej oblikovat?
<Grega> ah, bos ja..
<nafisa> zdaj je že nov krompir full velik
<bejbika> pa okusen
<CrazyLemon> oh god
<Grega> oh god
<CrazyLemon> kr iz dveh clientov piše
<Grega> zdaj bo sele dez
<Grega> aja, lol
<Grega> :>
<nafisa> lol
<CrazyLemon> /msg chanserv kick #ubuntu-si bejbika
<CrazyLemon> ne worka :((((
<bejbika> čuk sedi na veji, tralala tralala, sova na vereji, hopsasa ... sova na vereji, hopsasa :)
<nafisa> a ni tko, da si morš glaska dat, da me lahko dol suneš?
<CrazyLemon> naah
<nafisa> al se logirat kot op
<nafisa> a to se prav napiše tko
<CrazyLemon> :>
<nafisa> waaaaaaaa
<CrazyLemon> tv tajm
<CrazyLemon> lejtr
<nafisa> fršlus mi je našil
<bejbika> hee
<bejbika> to boliiii
<Grega> kaksno domeno naj reg. za webapp ki preko katerega nalozis slike in jih dobis na dom?
<nafisa> ufff
<nafisa> poslji.me :D
<Grega> nak
<nafisa> naroci-online.me?
<Grega> ..
<nafisa> natisni-fotke.si
<nafisa> :D
<nafisa> vritobrcni.me
<Grega> hm
<nafisa> lol
<bejbika> sam da od pomaranče rigaš ... je pa že res rekord :))
<nafisa> kaj ti jst vem, kako domeno bi ti rad ...
<nafisa> vem samo, kaj misliš na strani met
<nafisa> maš kak moto?
<Grega> nov avto?
<nafisa> razvij-fotke.si
<nafisa> krota mi tuli, da je lačen ...
<nafisa> pa ima Å¡e 15% baterije
<Grega> saj si kr na dobri poti..
<Grega> beseda fotke mi nekak ne..
<nafisa> natisni-fotografijo.si
<nafisa> ne vem ... to pa ni pol ql
<Grega> ne
<nafisa> printyourphotos.si
<Grega> alkohol je resitev
<nafisa> ammm, ni dobra domena to za fotke
<nafisa> ajoj ... aja ... zdej bom skos logirana gor :D
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> nism nič diskonektala :D
<Grega> daj ip
<Grega> :>
<nafisa> ne dam :P
<nafisa> Grega zaspal ...
<miha_> :)
<nafisa> miha nam sosedo gliha
<nafisa> :P
<Grega> w00t
<nafisa> Grega s pod brega se spomnu natega :D
<nafisa> bogdanov, srce
<bogdanov> :*
<bogdanov> crazylemon
<bogdanov> dons sm vidu un zte san francisco
<bogdanov> en kolega ga ma
<bogdanov> za 100eu
<bogdanov> gaj dobu novga
<bogdanov> iz anglije
<nafisa> bogdanov, CrazyLemon ima tivi tajm
<bogdanov> ja sj bo pol vidu
<bogdanov> kva ti kej
<nafisa> nč
<nafisa> mam tut tivi tajm
<nafisa> gledam ene kosti
<nafisa> mater je reklama za iPhone že dojadna
<miha_> nafisa: aa
<nafisa> kaj aa?? miha_ ???
<miha_> 00:01 < nafisa> miha nam sosedo gliha
<nafisa> haha
<miha_> nic takega
<nafisa> je nečeš poglihat?
<miha_> ne
<nafisa> ka pa pol??? kero bi pa raj poglihu?
<miha_> kako, ki ni soseda?!
<miha_> facebook bejbe so vredu :)
<nafisa> kere so pa to?
<miha_> ja take, ko niso sosede, lahk jih pa klikaš?
<nafisa> kaj ti nuca, če jo lohklikneš, kresnt je pa ne moreš?
<miha_> fajn je vseen za videt
<nafisa> lol
<miha_> kaj
<nafisa> rada te mam :*
<miha_> :*
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Mo: [11.04] Najslabša Ubuntu uporabniška izkušnja do sedaj  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5019/new/posts/
#ubuntu-si 2011-07-06
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov za ta dnar ga dobiš iz avstrije
<CrazyLemon> in reku sm ti..za male pare dobiš kr kul telefončič :)
<bogdanov> ja no uglavnm sam tok sm reku da ves
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> jah js to vem :D
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> pizda..ta siol mi Å¡e ni poslal pogodbe
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> poslus siol na youtube
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> skoz
<bogdanov> bos mogu resetirat modem
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> en mesec do 2 traja, da se preklopiš na siol
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> pusti mumila nafisa :(
<CrazyLemon> js bom drug teden že na siolu
<CrazyLemon> pa čeprav še nism dobu pogodbe :D
<nafisa> to so ti optimisti
<nafisa> mi smo meli priklop po treh tednih od pogodbe
<CrazyLemon> vi vi vi
<CrazyLemon> vi niste mi!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> ja, vi nimate take palčke k jo mam jst :P
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> OPTIKA
<bogdanov> ROX
<bogdanov> ;)
<bogdanov> cez 3
<bogdanov> mesce
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> ne boš ti vidu optike do leta 2012
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> tko k ti
<bogdanov> ne siol
<bogdanov> cez 1 tedn
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> srečan
<bogdanov> ti pu
<bogdanov> t
<bogdanov> ja nisam ljut
<bogdanov> tntnt
<nafisa> bogdanov, ti dogaja, a?
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> sam ne tko k teb
<bogdanov> :P
<nafisa> ja, sem tud jst hotla rečt, da men palčka dogajala ...
<nafisa> teb pa verjetno ne
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: [11.04] Najslabša Ubuntu uporabniška izkušnja do sedaj  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5019/new/posts/
<napsy> jutro
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Mo: [11.04] Najslabša Ubuntu uporabniška izkušnja do sedaj  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5019/new/posts/
<nafisa> waw ..., me zanima, kaj sem mela tule natipkano nekej 4 km dolgo :)
<nafisa> hotla samo napisat: napsy, nekam zgodaj pišeš ... sej veš, da vsi šele okol poldne kle za kompe priracajo :P
<andrejz> živjo nafisa
<nafisa> oj, andrejz
<andrejz> kva dogaja?
<nafisa> ma nič ...
<nafisa> bivšemu sem spet cel esej napisala, kaj se dogaja v sloveniji
<andrejz> zakaj ga pa zanima stanje v sloveniji?
<andrejz> mene ne zanima stanje v sloveniji pa žvim tle :)
<nafisa> ker je že neki časa na dopustu v indoneziji
<nafisa> saj ga je bolj zanimalo, kako sem kaj jst pa slovenija okol mene :D
<andrejz> aja :)
<andrejz> tisto je pa druga
<andrejz> a cd-je si že razdelila?
<nafisa> ne ... mam pa za 2 zmenjeno
<nafisa> da grem inštalirat pa pokazat kako kaj
<andrejz> kakšnega bi lahko prepričala, da bi malo opisal svoje izkušnje kot novinec z ubuntu ali kaj takega
<andrejz> pa se da kot novico
<andrejz> kako sem začel uporablajti ubuntu in preživel ali kaj takega
<andrejz> seveda pod pogojem, da preživijo ;)
<andrejz> brb
<CrazyLemon> še vedno ni pršla prekleta pogodba!
<zgaga> !t en sl you bet
<Pepelka> stavite
<nafisa> no, končn nazaj
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, sem ti rekla ...
<nafisa> da bo še dolgo trajalo, da bo prišla
<nafisa> sicer pa ...
<nafisa> vsak dan jih pokliči ene 3x
<nafisa> pa jim mori
<nafisa> pol se te bodo pa naveličali pa ti jo bodo poslali
<CrazyLemon>  lačen!
<andrejz> a bi rad da ti prek maila fotko hamburgerja pošljemo al kaj? ;;)
<CrazyLemon> če že misliš kaj poslat
<CrazyLemon> naj bosta vsaj dva!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> a ti pošljem fotko od jagnjetine?
<nafisa> :D
<nafisa> http://youtu.be/Y7E0-17Jjls zate, CrazyLemon
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Tako se otroci učijo od staršev :D&#x202c;&rlm;
<CrazyLemon> če ni hrana pol ne mislim klikat!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: [rešeno] [11.04] Najslabša Ubuntu uporabniška izkušnja do sedaj  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5019/new/posts/
<nafisa> je hrana
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, seveda je
<nafisa> sam pripravit si jo morš še pol
<nafisa> :D
<win8> ave
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ne pretiravaj!
<nafisa> pa kaj je s tem neumnim kompom .. jao ... nobenga programa mi neče zalaufat
<CrazyLemon> reboot!
<bilko-mobile> sudo poweroff :-)
<bilko-mobile> sudo beer
<bilko-mobile> ubogala je :-)
<nafisa> kwa?
<bilko-mobile> sudo poweroff :-)
<CrazyLemon> če bi ubogala bi tudi ta njen alter ego bejbika padel dol :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/slovenija/kriminalci-bodo-morali-dokazovati-da-je-premozenje-zakonito/261375
<Pepelka> Kriminalci bodo morali dokazovati, da je premoženje zakonito :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> je bil že fckin čas
<napsy> lol
<miha> kako pa veš, da je nekdo kriminalc? po moje ne bodo vsi deležni tega.. zakaj ne bi blo to obvezno za vse pa je :D
<miha> gospa ministrica pa že ni kriminalc ane
<CrazyLemon> ja valda..še najbolš da js moram dokazovat dursu da je tale desktop dejansko moj
<miha> torej se bo izognila
<andrejz> CrazyLemon, dokaži da si legalno bicikl kupu :)
<CrazyLemon> andrejz sej ga nisem legalno kupu!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<andrejz> to je itak nepomembno če morjo poročat al ne
<andrejz> dokler se zgodi da računsko sodišče ugotovi hujše nepravilnosti pa se noben ne počuti krivega in odstopi (DARS)
<andrejz> oziroma jih nadzorniki ne odstavjo
<andrejz> je itak vseeno, iMO
<CrazyLemon> kako je nepomembno? tale tošič al kaj je.. zdej bi mu lahk vse premoženje 'zamrznili' in bi mogu dokazat kako je pridobil to premoženje
<andrejz> lahko
<CrazyLemon> zdej pa ga boli nekaj... ker nima teh skrbi in se to
<CrazyLemon> tožilci morajo 'matrat' :)
<miha> men gre na živce ti naši novomarksistični pravniki, ko bi vse dokaze izpodbijal, kot nezakonite.. če si na videu jasno kriminalc, koga briga, če nism mel TVOJEGA DOVOLJENJA, da te posnamem. banda mafijska.
<miha> prov naredl so zakone za mafijo
<CrazyLemon> naši?? sej to ni sam v sloveniji..to je tko world wide :)
<miha> mafija vlada svetu
<miha> pač moral bi prevladat, kaj je hujš.
<miha> al to da te snemam, al to da si ti jebeni kriminalc
<miha> če si kriminalc, nimaš izgovorov, da je posnetek "neveljaven"
<miha> mafijska zalega, ti pravniki
<miha> očitn pošten človk res ne bo prava študiral... al pa ekonomije
<neett> fedora, al open suse?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] mjkrizaj: Žal niste pooblaščeni za izvedbo tega dejanja!!!  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5020/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1164-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities (i.MX51)  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1164-1/
<nafisa> ej, CrazyLemon ... na fejsu v albumu "marsikaj" ... maš pa res full fotk :D
<nafisa> madona, mava skupnih stvari ... in FRI in SEPÅ  :D
<nafisa> smotkota je dol fuklo
<nafisa> proxy iz tunizije ... nice
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Žal niste pooblaščeni za izvedbo tega dejanja!!!  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5020/new/posts/
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<nafisa> o, saška
<sasa84> hej nafi ;)
<sasa84> dns sm Å¡la u Å¡oping,pa nism oblekce najdla :((((
<sasa84> Å¡mrk
<nafisa> :(
<sasa84> bom Å¡la Å¡e u Lj pogledat
<sasa84> sem si pa kuplo novo torbico od ck :D
<nafisa> jem juho z jetrnimi cmočki ... mislim, da je to hujša katastrofa, kot to, da nisi našla oblekce
<sasa84> uf
<sasa84> nafisa, tud to je katastrofa, d nism našla oblekce :P
<sasa84> probej razumet mojo bolečino :P
<nafisa> ja, ma ta jetra so hujša
<nafisa> ne morem je
<sasa84> :))
<nafisa> ma nimam nič drugega za jest ...
<sasa84> hm
<napsy> uu nov xkcd
<nafisa> bom kasneje naprej jedla :S
<CrazyLemon> nafisa o čem govoriš..če so vse zaklenjene :)
<nafisa> ah
<nafisa> o, vatts
<vatts> lp
<CrazyLemon> wacap
<vatts> kdorkoli že naložil adria topo 2.21 na garmina?
<vatts> me zaj**ava v 3pm
<vatts> če dam samo adria topo
<vatts> pa stojim pred bajto
<vatts> in navigiram na hrib ki je ~100m severno od doma
<vatts> mi najprej nabije pot, da morem it nekam dol na jug, približno nekam tja do vasi "Smrje", (točka 10-4), potem pa nazaj na hrib...
<vatts> medtem ko če vpalim še adriaroute pa me pelje po cesti =S
<CrazyLemon> jah to pa zato ker garmin ve da ga mal je.. v glavo.. ve da si tam doma in ve da ti veš kako prit do tistega hriba
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Mo: [11.04] Ob zagonu zahtevnejših aplikacij se rač. ugasne  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5005/new/posts/
<vatts> ma fora je
<vatts> da me ne jeble sam moj
<vatts> ampak tudi frendov 205
<vatts> pa 205w tudi
<vatts> 12xy tudi
<vatts> z isto karto
<vatts> pizdumater =))
<vatts> Nadaljujte do 10-4
<vatts> jebem ti mater
<vatts> zmerej bo treba met topo+route upaljen :))
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Logiram se lahko samo v safe modu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5018/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] mjkrizaj: Žal niste pooblaščeni za izvedbo tega dejanja!!!  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5020/new/posts/
<upd> :=)
<sasa84> oj upd ;)
<upd> olaa saša
<sasa84> :))
<upd> kako si :)
<sasa84> ma bo bo
<sasa84> ti?
<upd> qlql, ma super, glih z morja preživel čudovit teden s punco v piranu :)
<sasa84> ooooo, opa ;)
<sasa84> romantiš a? ;)
<upd> o seveda :D
<sasa84> hihi
 * sasa84 is away: I'm busy
<CrazyLemon> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/facebook/facebook-blocks-google-chrome-extension-for-exporting-friends/1935
<Pepelka> Facebook blocks Google Chrome extension for exporting friends | ZDNet
<uni4dfx> it's on!
<uni4dfx> (and i don't care one bit)
<CrazyLemon> whats on?!?!
<uni4dfx> Facebook vs Google
<CrazyLemon> jebeš fb ter g+
<CrazyLemon> js mam jutri izpit!
<uni4dfx> OS?
<CrazyLemon> ja :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bparw9Jo3dk          hud video! :D
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Modestep - Sunlight (Official Video)&#x202c;&rlm;
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon jst tud :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx ja..sm vidu tvoj post danes na forumu :D
<uni4dfx> hehe
<CrazyLemon> obvladaš? :D
<uni4dfx> ah kje
<uni4dfx> teorije Å¡e nism niti povohu
<CrazyLemon> js pa sam teorijo berem
<uni4dfx> in že znaš tiste letnice lol
<uni4dfx> kr eno zgodovino daje not v izpit, wtf
<CrazyLemon> sam ena je!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> 1955 :D
<uni4dfx> 1955?
<uni4dfx> :D
<CrazyLemon> vidiš da obvladaš
<CrazyLemon> bastard
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> to je vse kar sm dans prebral
<CrazyLemon> ja no..enkrat si prebral pa že veš
<CrazyLemon> js sm to 5x prebral
<CrazyLemon> pa še vedno nič ne vem
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> 5x si prebral vseh 200 prosojnic?
<uni4dfx> 1000 strani si prebral?
<CrazyLemon> naah
<CrazyLemon> tiste prosojnice sem samo enkrat prebral..2 tedna nazaj
<CrazyLemon> js berem te zapiske
<uni4dfx> huh
<uni4dfx> kere zapiske
<uni4dfx> :D
<CrazyLemon> !g OS\ izpiski.pdf
<Pepelka> Zapiski predavanj iz Matematike v Praksi http://www.fmf.uni-lj.si/~potocnik/Ucbeniki/MaPra-zapiski.pdf
<CrazyLemon> em..ni to :D
<uni4dfx> !g fri OSS izpiski.pdf
<Pepelka> operacijski sistemi http://lgm.fri.uni-lj.si/OS/
<CrazyLemon> zapiski! :D
<uni4dfx> !g fri OSS zapiski.pdf
<Pepelka> operacijski sistemi http://lgm.fri.uni-lj.si/OS/
<uni4dfx> ok
<CrazyLemon> ni to to
<CrazyLemon> bah
<CrazyLemon> ne najdem
<CrazyLemon> bom na db dal
<uni4dfx> kk
<CrazyLemon> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2360932/OS.pdf
<CrazyLemon> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/OS%20zapiski.pdf
<CrazyLemon> drugi link
<CrazyLemon> ne prvi
<uni4dfx> tnx
<uni4dfx> 100 strani
<uni4dfx> Å¡e zmer kr dost
<uni4dfx> sam bolš k 200
<CrazyLemon> kako 100 strani ??
<CrazyLemon> zapiski majo emm..
<CrazyLemon> ne..ni to to :D
<CrazyLemon> https://docs.google.com/document/d/16efXPGIO53zFN1dWcvSD2NPisrM_vr8wUqJy2qe51VI/edit?hl=en_US
<Pepelka> Moved Temporarily
<CrazyLemon> ouila
<CrazyLemon> to je to
<CrazyLemon> download as pdf pa je
<Grega> http://www.shrani.si/f/3w/Db/3pAvFess/screen-shot-2011-07-06-a.png
<uni4dfx> Grega to verjetno niso euri? :)
<Grega> virtualni
<Grega> 1 mesto, od 755
<Grega> 3,5 ure :>
<uni4dfx> ja to je pretty good
<uni4dfx> maš pa zegn :D
<Grega> znanje
<uni4dfx> torej lahko vsakič zmagaš?
<Grega> vsakic ne
<uni4dfx> ja no pol si mel zegn :D
<Grega> pridem pa skoraj vedno med 10%
<uni4dfx> kaj maš zaen software? :D
<nafisa> jebote FB pa .exe
<Grega> ?
<uni4dfx> *yawn*
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon dej prid sm pa mi naglas ber to :D
<nafisa> uni4dfx, CrazyLemon ma tivi tajm
<uni4dfx> ah, pol ga pa ne bom motu
<uni4dfx> risanke ane
<nafisa> ja, verjetno
<nafisa> a kdo ve, če na netu obstaja besedilo knjige vitomila zupana: igra s hudičevim repom?
<upd> kje v btc'ju bi našel une kocke za v avto ?
<upd> al pa v lj.. kje majo kakšne takšne stvari za afte
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1165-1: QEMU vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1165-1/
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon si tu?
<bogdanov> ooo
<bogdanov> lp
<uni4dfx> lp
<bogdanov> kvaj zdj
<uni4dfx> učimo se kao
<uni4dfx> za jutr :D
<bogdanov> kva
<bogdanov> je jutr
<bogdanov> ?
<uni4dfx> OS izpit
<uni4dfx> no, dons v bistvu
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> uni4dfx, a to OS ... maš peera?
<nafisa> al ki maš to?
<uni4dfx> ja
<nafisa> vso srečo :)
<nafisa> leprav ... če imaš nekej pojma o tem, baje da ni tako težko naredit
<nafisa> čeprav*
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx sm
<uni4dfx> morm tistih 50% dobit pa mam že 8 lol
<nafisa> fajn
<uni4dfx> crazy a si vidu nekdo je en fajn plonk A4 dal na forum
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx manj :D
<CrazyLemon> ~47%
<nafisa> sam ... na OS ne smeš nič met zraven?
<CrazyLemon> je za pozitivno
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx a tist k prideta 2 A4?
<uni4dfx> ja
<uni4dfx> sj mamo lahk, ne?
<CrazyLemon> tist je google docs dokument z fontom 8px
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> in ne..ne smeš mett :D
<uni4dfx> dang
<nafisa> jao ... kake pogovore mamo eni ... on me zmerja ... jst njega nazaj ... in to že cel večer :D
<CrazyLemon> oh..romantika s 'fantom'?
<nafisa> ma, to je kr en, ko ga ne poznam
<nafisa> mojga ne smem zmerjat
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx si se nauču kaj? :D
<nafisa> sem za konec napisala, naj si odreže tiča pa si ga zatakne med zobe :D
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon ne, sm pa eno odspal!
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx haha :D
<CrazyLemon> js pa tv gledal :D
<nafisa> sm rekla, da ma tivi tajm
<CrazyLemon> to je simple guess...vedno mam ob isti uri tv tajm ;)
<nafisa> nimaš
<nafisa> 1x maš prej ko drugič
<CrazyLemon> ne to ni res
<nafisa> Warning: mysql_select_db(): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/tmp/mysql.sock' (2) in /usr/home/webmstr/klepet.si/index.php on line 81
<nafisa> Warning: mysql_select_db(): A link to the server could not be established in /usr/home/webmstr/klepet.si/index.php on line 81
<CrazyLemon> pa dej to bejbiko dol..ker brezveze idlea
<CrazyLemon> :)
<nafisa> oblaček jo ima konektano
<CrazyLemon> in kaj maš od tega da je gor in 'je' ne uporabljaš? :)
<nafisa> čak, da se naučim tam to upravljat, noooooooooo
<nafisa> je polno nekih knofov
<bejbika> ammm ...
<bogdanov> lol
<nafisa> ok ... mislim, da sem našla
<CrazyLemon> kjes mudel..pa zakaj Å¡e nisi zrihtu wirelessa :>
<nafisa> zato, da ima CrazyLemon kaj za vprašat :D
<bogdanov> crazy ma nevem hehe
<bogdanov> kva ti
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx a znaš rešit zadnjo nalogo na forumu ?
<uni4dfx> lets see
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ma nč...danes izpit pa se neki kao učim :)
<CrazyLemon> tiste zahteve po pomnilniku
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx a je to tist k se dela tabele ? :)
<CrazyLemon> ne zgleda mi lih tko
<bogdanov> aha
<bogdanov> ma kdo
<bogdanov> samsung mini 5570
<bogdanov> ?
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon men se zdi da tle neki manka
<bogdanov> alpa 551
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx ne manjka..k je ta naloga copy/paste iz izpita
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon ampak a nebi mogla bit prov pomnilniška slika zravn
<uni4dfx> ne sam da našteje procese
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx pojma nimam..zato pa prašam če jo ti znaš rešit :D
#ubuntu-si 2011-07-07
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov če je mini pol saks :D
<uni4dfx> vseen bi rad vidu tole nalogo v originalu
<nafisa> 551 je čist precenjen ...
<nafisa> kar se cene tiče
<nafisa> niti pregledovalnikov dokumentov nima ... niti se ga ne more uporabljat kot modem ...
<nafisa> fuj fej
<nafisa> drag pa ko žafran
<CrazyLemon> kdo za vraga sploh Å¡e uporablja telefon kot modem ???
<CrazyLemon> sej nismo v letu 2005 gaddemit
<CrazyLemon> in android je gor..torej ja..ima pregledovalnik dokumentov
<nafisa> ammmmmmm ... kolkr sem karakteristike gledala ... nima?
<CrazyLemon> naj uganem..gledali si na mobitelovi oz. simobilovi strani
<CrazyLemon> :)
<nafisa> ja, tam ko kupujem, ne?
<CrazyLemon> oh mojca mojca...tako mlada in naivna :>
<nafisa> v glavnem ... isto sranje, kot je moj telefon ... samo druge oblike ... in veliko dražji
<nafisa> + samsungi so se mi zamerili
<nafisa> odkar sem imela samsung ultratouch
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx ne najdem originala..sm pa vidu to izpitno nalogo
<bogdanov> ma gledu sm unedva un 551
<bogdanov> qwerty mi ni usec
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov a to zase?
<bogdanov> maja
<nafisa> pa HSUPA tud nima
<CrazyLemon> pusti ta sranja.. :D
<bogdanov> crazy zakva?
<CrazyLemon> daš par eurov več pa maš bolj normalen telefon .d
<uni4dfx> woo Firefox 8 is here
<CrazyLemon> kaj je narobe z tistim za 100€ ?
<CrazyLemon> čist kul je
<bogdanov> http://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_551-3515.php
<bogdanov> kaj nima
<Pepelka> Samsung Galaxy 551 - Full phone specifications
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> use ma
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> ja, sem gledala tud na gsm areni ...
<bogdanov> mah un zte
<bogdanov> kva miv to
<nafisa> očitno ni vse enako
<CrazyLemon> sej je  ok telefončič...sam baterija je sam 1200mAh
<bogdanov> http://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_mini_s5570-3725.php
<Pepelka> Samsung Galaxy Mini S5570 - Full phone specifications
<CrazyLemon> pod 1350mAh ne gledat...če mene prašaš :)
<bogdanov> +
<bogdanov> nism
<bogdanov> jst geek
<bogdanov> najbl me zivcga
<bogdanov> nardi
<bogdanov> da steka telefon
<bogdanov> rabm sam
<bogdanov> net
<nafisa> http://www.gsmarena.com/lg_optimus_chat_c550-3837.php
<Pepelka> LG Optimus Chat C550 - Full phone specifications
<bogdanov> za livescore
<nafisa> to naj bi bil moj
<nafisa> samo ...
<bogdanov> rezultati
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> zakaj so vsepovsod roza?
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov a bi na pogodbo vzeu al ne?
<bogdanov> mah ja
<bogdanov> itak placujem
<bogdanov> redno
<bogdanov> tko da nima veze?
<CrazyLemon> kje? simobil?
<bogdanov> jp
<CrazyLemon> če simobil..za 40€
<bogdanov> ja
<CrazyLemon> lg optimus one p-500
<bogdanov> pa se un 50
<CrazyLemon> tega sm js gledu zase :)
<bogdanov> mam
<bogdanov> tko da
<bogdanov> se cnej
<bogdanov> jst sm tud gledu
<bogdanov> lg ja
<bogdanov> idin kr mi ni usec
<CrazyLemon> http://www.gsmarena.com/lg_optimus_one_p500-3516.php
<Pepelka> LG Optimus One P500 - Full phone specifications
<bogdanov> k nima 5m piksov
<CrazyLemon> ma jebeš piksle
<CrazyLemon> kot da ne vem kok slikaš :)
<uni4dfx> Spletne Tehnologije se splača vzet.... nikol ne greš na predavanja, nikol na vaje, nardiš eno seminarsko, odpišeš čist simpl izpitek, prideš na ustnega vpisat 10ko :D
<CrazyLemon> edino mi ni všeč ker je sam 256k barv :/
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx hval se ja ;)
<bogdanov> crazy ja
<uni4dfx> sam nasvete delim!
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ampak je pa kul tudi zato ker bo dobu android 2.3
<nafisa> ta fon nima tipkovnice
<nafisa> not for me
<CrazyLemon> in pa baterija je 1500mAh ;)
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e GPU ma
<CrazyLemon> tile samsugi pa nimajo tega
<nafisa> moja je tud 1500 :P
<nafisa> aja, saj je itak LG optimus
<nafisa> :D
<CrazyLemon> seveda majo tipkovnico
<nafisa> querty?
<nafisa> ah
<CrazyLemon> kakršnokoli hočeš
<nafisa> qwerty
<uni4dfx> "Naštej razloge za ustvarjanje procesa" a to se njemu zdi primerno vprašanje, wtf
<nafisa> LG Optimus One P500 je nima ... not for me
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx to je odlično vprašanje
<CrazyLemon> in srčno upam da bo na iizpitu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov uglavnem..js če grem na simobil..bom vzel tega LGja :)
<uni4dfx> "ker je uporabnik kliknil knof"
<bogdanov> aja
<bogdanov> jst bom jutr
<bogdanov> vidu
<bogdanov> grem pogledat
<CrazyLemon> za 40€ je to res good deal po mojem mnenju :)
<bogdanov> kva mas
<bogdanov> zdj
<bogdanov> mobitel
<bogdanov> ?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> http://www.blog.uporabnastran.si/2010/12/23/lg-optimus-one-p500-testrecenzija-mobilnika-s-slovenskim-operacijskim-sistemom/
<Pepelka> LG Optimus One P500 test/recenzija mobilnika s slovenskim operacijskim sistemom | UPORABNA STRAN
<CrazyLemon> kle maš če te zanima
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> sj res ni tok svoh
<CrazyLemon> ma pravim ti ..za ta dnar je kul :)
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon pejt se učit :D
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi ne zgleda tko slabo
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx ne no..android telefoni so bl zanimivi
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> boš jutr se o telefonih pogovarju!
<bogdanov> hehe
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx a veš kako se računa HRRN?
<uni4dfx> hurrr :D
<uni4dfx> mislm da ni težko
<CrazyLemon> vem da je ena formula..sam ne vem kako cifre dobiš
<nafisa> ammm ... na mojem telefonu je koledar narobe preveden
<nafisa> kje se bug javi?
<CrazyLemon> kera firma?
<nafisa> LG optimus chat ... android 2.2 ma gor
<bogdanov> rm -rf *
<nafisa> bogdanov, te bom za uhe!
<bogdanov> za curo
<CrazyLemon> lg..pojma nimam kdo je zastopnik za lg
<CrazyLemon> se mi zdi da ena firma iz dolenjskega konca
<nafisa> v glavnem ... july je preveden junij
<bogdanov> sj prov
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> :\
<bogdanov> to
<bogdanov> sama
<bogdanov> lah spremenis
<nafisa> kje?
<bogdanov> u skripti
<bogdanov> google it
<nafisa> ma, ne jebi pol, če ne veš
<nafisa> ne da se mi googlat
<bogdanov> e jebiga
<bogdanov> mj pol july
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> že tako mam take krče, da sem tečna ko 100 mater
<bogdanov> hh
<nafisa> v nastavitvah se ne da nič narest
<bogdanov> mors
<bogdanov> ga rootat
<nafisa> bogdanov, pejd porniče gledat
<bogdanov> gledam
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx razlika med blokom,stranjo ter segmentom
<CrazyLemon> 60sekund..GO!
<uni4dfx> uhh
<uni4dfx> stran ma statično velikost
<CrazyLemon> -1 točka
<uni4dfx> no wait
<CrazyLemon> 40sekund
<uni4dfx> to je blok
<uni4dfx> shut up :D
<CrazyLemon> -1 točka
<CrazyLemon> 30sekund
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, dej no ...
<CrazyLemon> končna ocena: -2 !
<nafisa> kaj ga matraš
<CrazyLemon> več sreče naslednjič!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx blok pa stran sta vedno fiksne dolžine...segment je dinamične... aja..sej si napisal statično..lol :P
<CrazyLemon> sm prebral dinamično
<CrazyLemon> torej ja
<CrazyLemon> CrazyLemon -2..sedi
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> tko da..my bad! :D
<nafisa> lol
<CrazyLemon> ampak si boš vsaj še enkrat prebral da boš zihr :P
<nafisa> uni4dfx, saj bo Å¡lo
<uni4dfx> lol :D
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ne tolaž ga!
<CrazyLemon> ne bo Å¡lo!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> ej na VSÅ  Å¡e nism nbenga izpita padu, nevem zakaj bi tega
<nafisa> vzpodbujam ga!
<bogdanov> hhh
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx no..pol je zdej skrajni čas ;)
<nafisa> jst sme že na 7ih izpitih padla :D
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :D
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon also, "blok" ma lahko zelo različne pomene... odvisno v kakšnem kontekstu
<CrazyLemon> če boš to napisal ti bo peer dal -1 točko!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> zakaj že
<CrazyLemon> ne vem..js bi že tko ocenjeval..da pokažem superiornost nad  podložniki!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<uni4dfx> tko k kodek pol
<uni4dfx> al pa mihelčič
<CrazyLemon> mihelčič je kul
<uni4dfx> pfftt
<uni4dfx> ravnokar sm popluvou ekran zarad tebe
<CrazyLemon> sm Å¡el enkrat pisat izpit
<CrazyLemon> pa so me zjutraj klical na dan izpita
<CrazyLemon> če mislim prit na izpit k mihelčiču
<CrazyLemon> pa sm reku...ja..
<CrazyLemon> pridem na izpit...in sm edini tam
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> lol :D
<uni4dfx> a te je posilu
<CrazyLemon> kul je bil.. prijazen...
<CrazyLemon> :))
<uni4dfx> aha je biu nežn ;)
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon kaj so nadzorne strukture OS?
<CrazyLemon> uh!
<CrazyLemon> to vem da sm bral..ampak pojma nimam
<CrazyLemon> give me a hint
<uni4dfx> js sm ravnokar prebral pa mi pol klinca ni jasn kaj nej bi to blo :D
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, je nežno prodru v tvojo zadnjico? :P
<CrazyLemon> nafisa sj vem da si horny..ampak sj se te bo fant usmilu pa ti dal :>
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx amm..to so tabele k hranijo stanja :)
<uni4dfx> -5 točk ker si jih pozabu naštet
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx sej nisi napisal da  jih moram naštet!
<CrazyLemon> tko me je pri analizi zajebal..preklet orel
<uni4dfx> orel... *bruh*
<CrazyLemon> na qrac mi gre k je naloga "napišite formulo za  X"
<CrazyLemon> pa jo napišeš..pol pa ti ne da točk ker jo nisi razložu.....madr fakr bi pa napisal naj jo še razložim
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_iMKvNZsTM
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Dado Polumenta ft. Mc Yankoo & DJ Mladja & Mc Stojan - Ja Volim Balkan - Official Video.mp4AT.mp4&#x202c;&rlm;
<bogdanov> ej
<bogdanov> izpitniki
<bogdanov> 200eu
<bogdanov> pa pocakam
<bogdanov> profesorja(Komisijo)
<bogdanov> pa bo odpadl
<bogdanov> sevte
<bogdanov> lah naucil
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> haha :))
<CrazyLemon> đabe stari..če odpade se ne bom čisto nič več uču kot zdej :D
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> zakva se men
<bogdanov> dopade
<uni4dfx> bogdanov vse zrihta :D
<bogdanov> mini?
<bogdanov> uni4* kva pa
<bogdanov> :))
<uni4dfx> hehe
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ker si navajen pogleda na 'mini' stvari?????
<CrazyLemon> :>
<bogdanov> toj res
<bogdanov> naprimer
<bogdanov> hp 614c
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> ce kerga
<bogdanov> poznas
<bogdanov> da kup
<bogdanov> hp 614c
<bogdanov> za 100eu
<bogdanov> android
<CrazyLemon> lol
<bogdanov> 5m pikslov
<bogdanov> 1000mhz
<bogdanov> cpu
<bogdanov> itd..
<bogdanov> ;)
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon uno vprašanje katere informacije so potrebne o procesu
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx ja?
<uni4dfx> se mi zdi da je napaka vmes
<uni4dfx> "informacije o stanju procesorja"
<uni4dfx> a ne o stanju procesa
<CrazyLemon> ja..to sm tudi js mislu da je napaka
<bogdanov> uni4
<CrazyLemon> pa ni
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov> as bridge
<bogdanov> postavlu kdaj
<uni4dfx> bogdanov ethernet bridge?
<uni4dfx> wireless bridge?
<bogdanov> drugo jas
 * nafisa na hodniku skup padla
<uni4dfx> ne, sm pa nekoč potegnu do soseda kabl skoz okn XD
<bogdanov> LOL
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> lol
 * bogdanov te pobere za 200eu
<CrazyLemon> Informacije v nadzornem bloku procesa lahko razdelimo v tri skupine :
<CrazyLemon>  Identifikacija procesa
<CrazyLemon>  Informacija o stanju procesorja
<CrazyLemon>  Informacija o nadzoru procesa
<bogdanov> crazy rec
<bogdanov> ti nemu
<bogdanov> da ti nezivis
<bogdanov> u bloku
<nafisa> hvala, bogdanov ... da me pobereš, zahtevam 500 ;)
<bogdanov> kuca poso kuca poso
<bogdanov> :))
<uni4dfx> hmm mogoče je pa res... o stanju procesorja; flagi pa vsa ta jajca da ve kako nadaljevat ko switcha
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> men tudi ni bilo logično
<CrazyLemon> mi je pa  sedaj :D
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> dj profesorju
<bogdanov> bnc pa tiv dau 10
<CrazyLemon> ker če je procesor  zaseden..to neki pove tudi o procesu :)
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov :))
<bogdanov> taku je to ja
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx kaj je mutex? :>
<nafisa> joj, ko bi res mela $300 000
<uni4dfx> mutual exclusion
<nafisa> ko jih mam tam na pokru kao
<bogdanov> sj jih mas
<bogdanov> nafisa
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx sam to? :)
<bogdanov> ej folk
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon am, čak zveš več čez par sekund
<uni4dfx> :D
<bogdanov> #off-topic !!! :))
<CrazyLemon> pa to vprašanje glede mutexa je bilo na zadnjem izpitu..če se spomneš :D
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov pejta vidva na offtopic!
<nafisa> bogdanov, #ubuntu-si-offtopic
<nafisa> :PPPPPPPPP
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> sj
<bogdanov> mate androide
<bogdanov> k pisete
<bogdanov> na net
<bogdanov> paje
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, bova Å¡la kr na privat
<bogdanov> ne
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon nism vidu izpita
<bogdanov> k me nadlegujes
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=su9LEH1EnHs
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Dolje na koljena&#x202c;&rlm;
<bogdanov> crazy zate
<bogdanov> HAHAH
<bogdanov> bok decki haha
<bogdanov> laku noc
<nafisa> srce Å¡lo je spat
<nafisa> zdej se pa ne bo dalo več orat
<nafisa> bil mi je kot brat ... potrdil bo to senat :D
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> ne morem zdaj več srat ... plenice grem oprat :D
<CrazyLemon> pejt spat :>
<nafisa> neeee :D
<nafisa> obdukcije gledam
<nafisa> konc obdukcij
<uni4dfx> nafisa pejt gledat SpongeBob SquarePants
<nafisa> ammm ... nikol gledala
<uni4dfx> exactly
<nafisa> mislim, da bom pri obdukcijah pa preiskavah ostala
<nafisa> uni4dfx, kaj se pa v pounđiju dogaja kaj?
<nafisa> poznam samo slikico ... kako ta goba zgleda ...
<uni4dfx> nafisa z enim ful neumnim prjatlom skos pizdarije počneta pa težita sosedu
<nafisa> bogi sosed
<uni4dfx> yup :D
<uni4dfx> pa spongebob ma enga ful pohlepnega Å¡efa k skos sam dnar vid :D
<nafisa> nislim, da bi raje tom&jerry gledla
<nafisa> ko je odlična glasbena podlaga
<CrazyLemon> pejta raj spat kot pa kle se o otroških risankah pogovarjat ! :D
<CrazyLemon> uuuu janči je na radiu!
<CrazyLemon> iz peeeeekla do rajaaaaa
<nafisa> rofl
<nafisa> grem jst spat
<nafisa> že kinkam mal
<nafisa> nočkoooo
<CrazyLemon> n8
<nafisa> pa me je zbudlo
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kristy77: safety slogans  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5021/new/posts/
<nafisa> oj, andrejz
<andrejz> živjo
<nafisa> na slo1 je spet politka ...
<nafisa> navsezgodi zjutr
<nafisa> namest da bi bla dobro jutro, slovenija
<nafisa> kere čudne risanke na pop tv
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] mjkrizaj: [rešeno] Žal niste pooblaščeni za izvedbo tega dejanja!!!  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5020/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: [rešeno] Žal niste pooblaščeni za izvedbo tega dejanja!!!  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5020/new/posts/
<nafisa> haha, kako hočejo folk zavest
<andrejz> kdo?
<nafisa> na tv ...
<nafisa> napišejo telefonsko: 09 04 0000
<andrejz> aja itak :)
<andrejz> to je pa znana fora
<krusi> pa sej ce tko loceno vpises, pol je to stacionarna :P
<nafisa> ja, zgleda tko
<upd> jutros
<nafisa> ojla, upd
<andrejz> kdo ve kako .xml pretvort v html?
<krusi> save as html :P
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> e, smotko je dospel
<nafisa> pa tele ma, ko mu maha
<nafisa> "kak grd odnos do novopečenih" ... ko sem mu napisala, naj napiše nekej v google
<nafisa> kaki kreteni obstajajo
<andrejz> kdo to?
<andrejz> grd odnos bi bil,če bi rekla da naj v bing vpiše :)
<nafisa> looooooool
<nafisa> haha, andrejz
<nafisa> dobra :D
<upd> xD
<andrejz> wii, končno se builda
<nafisa> andrejz, kaj pa Å¡e bi ga poslala na yahoo?
<andrejz> yahoo == bing
<nafisa> aja?
<andrejz> jap
<nafisa> nisem vedla
<andrejz> yahoojevo iskanje bing poganja
<nafisa> nikol ne uporabljam ... pol pa ne vem :D
<andrejz> nč hudga saj tud jaz nisem vedel kako xml v html pretvort
<andrejz> zdaj eno uro kasneje pa že vem :)
<nafisa> fino
<nafisa> in kako se?
<nafisa> xml to html converter? :D lol
<andrejz> ja samo mora bit special vrste konverter, ker so v gnome posebni ljudje :)
<andrejz> zdaj bom naredil html različico pomoči za 11.04 za na ubuntu.si
<andrejz> oziroma se že kompajla
<nafisa> fajn :)
<andrejz> zdajle še malo .css popravim, da crazylemon ne bo mel preveč dela čez vikend :)
<andrejz> ej hitrejši CPU rabim
<andrejz> evo nafisa
<andrejz> rezultat zadnjih 2 ur zajebavanja z nejasno dokumentaicjo na wikiju
<andrejz> hm, css ne dela
<andrejz> evo ga zdaj pa dela
<andrejz> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1450316/ubuntu.si/docs/index.html
<Pepelka> Namizni vodnik Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> ju da man :>
<andrejz> ja saj to je vsem jasno
<CrazyLemon> ampak tole je dejansko kul
<CrazyLemon> tega pa nisem pričakoval
<CrazyLemon> :>
<andrejz> dražen ti mene malo podcenjuješ
<andrejz> no zdaj pa je treba samo it skozi pa napake v prevodih popravit
<andrejz> ker tega ni Å¡e noben nikol pregledal sploh
<andrejz> tako da dražen a se javiš ? :)
<CrazyLemon> a ti res moram 10x eno in isto ponovit?
<CrazyLemon> res ne maram ponavljanja no :)
<andrejz> aja kako je a Å¡el izpit?
<CrazyLemon> ti bom povedal čez dobre 3 urce :)
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon jutro
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx mornin'
<nafisa> jutrčeka, CrazyLemon
<nafisa> oj, uni4dfx
<uni4dfx> :)
<miha> jutro
<CrazyLemon> buhdej miha
<miha> hvala.. tud tebi lol
<uni4dfx> what the fuck je "večsveženjski sistem"
<CrazyLemon> emmm...pojma :D
<CrazyLemon> predvidevam da je to cluster
<CrazyLemon> al neki podobnega
<miha> !t en sl cluster fuck
<Pepelka> grozda hudiča
<CrazyLemon> !t sl en večsveženjski sistem
<Pepelka> večsveženjski system
<CrazyLemon> !t sl en več sveženjski sistem
<Pepelka> Batch system more
<uni4dfx> aa
<uni4dfx> bo kr cluster ja
<uni4dfx> sam nevem zakaj je to med "glavnimi mejniki OS"
<uni4dfx> clusterji niso neka blazno pogosta zadeva imho
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Mo: [rešeno] [11.04] Najslabša Ubuntu uporabniška izkušnja do sedaj  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5019/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> jah razvoj OSja je Å¡el tudi na clusterje :)
<CrazyLemon> zato je to 'mejnik'...i guess
<miha> !translate en sl milestone
<Pepelka> mejnik
<miha> dobr
<miha> milestone je pač neki kr se zgodi vsake 3 mesce?
<miha> :D
<uni4dfx> 4 milestone mormo znat lol
<uni4dfx> 2 od tega sta clusterji
<uni4dfx> zveni k da ma vsak doma cluster OS
<miha> uni4dfx: !g cluster fuck
<Pepelka> Urban Dictionary: clusterfuck http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=clusterfuck
 * sasa84 požgečka miha 
<miha> hey sasa84 :D
<sasa84> ;)
<uni4dfx> tolk pomembni milestoni da niti svojga wiki članka nimajo
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx če želiš natančno vedet kaj je peer mislu s tem...raje vzami tisto 'biblijo' ter njo preberi :D
<uni4dfx> a knjigo?
<uni4dfx> prvič slišm da obstaja
<CrazyLemon> jah..po knjigi so spisana predavanja
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> http://boards.4chan.org/g/res/18621447
<Pepelka> /g/ - Technology
<miha> !g boxxy
<Pepelka> The Boxxy Story http://boxxystory.blogspot.com/
<miha> !g boxxy nude
<Pepelka> Boxxy Nude - Mayhem Makers Runescape Pure Clan And Pure Community http://www.mm-rs.org/forums/topic/24956-boxxy-nude/
<miha> lol
<uni4dfx> boxxy *bruh*
<uni4dfx> ugly bitch :D
<miha> !g boxxy youtube
<Pepelka> YouTube - boxxybabee&#39;s Channel‏ http://www.youtube.com/user/boxxybabee
<miha> uni4dfx: ma zabavna je, kolk se ji da
<uni4dfx> nevem men gre na živce :D
<miha> a še živa?
<uni4dfx> unfortunately
<miha> !g boxxy oh internet
<Pepelka> Boxxy - Oh Internet http://ohinternet.com/Boxxy
<miha> !g boxxy nude pics
<Pepelka> Boxxy - Chan4Chan http://chan4chan.com/archive/tags/boxxy
<uni4dfx> !g snsd nude pics
<Pepelka> SNSD forgives netizens for uploading their photoshopped nude pictures http://www.allkpop.com/2010/07/snsd-forgives-netizens-for-wrong-doing
<uni4dfx> aw ffs
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon a ti si naredu VIS
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx kaj je VIS?
<uni4dfx> verjetnost in statistika
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> js bom delu po starem programu statistiko :)
<uni4dfx> pr jurišiču
<uni4dfx> ni važn, če boš mel jurišiča si screwed XD
<CrazyLemon> naah
<CrazyLemon> nek hipi je bil
<uni4dfx> that's him
<CrazyLemon> si siguren?
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da je tist mel drug priimek
<uni4dfx> pol si lahk srečn
<uni4dfx> k jurišič jih je prejšn tedn na izpitu 90% vrgu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon kako poteka kreiranje procesa
<sasa84> kuhanje... ;)
<sasa84> papa<
<upd> ta blender bi se pa lahko mal po 3ds max izgledoval, da bi bil dejansko uporaben.
<uni4dfx> tud gimp bi se lahko zgledval po photoshopu
<uni4dfx> ampak nočjo ker hočjo po svoje stvari delat zato ker misljo da majo več znanja kot multimiljonska korporacija
<nafisa> uf ... čez 45 minut stranka za 3 ure :S
<upd> res je
<andrejz> gimp ma neke 3 razvijalce vse skup
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx uh..dodeli se id..zaseže se pomnilniški prostor...pol pa ne vem več
<CrazyLemon> verjetno se doda nato v neko tabelo to :D
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon ma vse skup je čudn.. nikjer sploh ni koraka "naloži jeben proces v spomin"
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx zakaj za vraga se tok obremenjuješ kaj NE piše... ti napiši tisto kar piše...za drugo btk
<uni4dfx> :D
<uni4dfx> sej vem da sm čudn ampak,.. morm priznat da bi rad razumel snov :P
<CrazyLemon> zdej si pa res čudn
<CrazyLemon> snov bi rad razumel...to se na FRIju ne počne!
<CrazyLemon> če želiš snov razumet pejt na FDV!
<CrazyLemon> :)))))
<uni4dfx> right
<uni4dfx> !t sl en sočasnost
<Pepelka> simultaneity
<uni4dfx> ah, sočasno = concurrent
<CrazyLemon> če zdej poštar ni prinesu pogodbe..bom njega in siol nekam poslal
<uni4dfx> a kenslaš siol?
<CrazyLemon> kenslam amis pa grem na siol
<CrazyLemon> sam očitno siolu ni do tega
<CrazyLemon> madr faking lamers
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem js na izpit...wish me luck
<uni4dfx> bo treba it počas ja :P
<uni4dfx> :(
<nafisa> zakaj "tabelo" vedno preberem kot tableto ... in potem čez 2 sekundi spet pogledam pa prav preberem?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: [rešeno] [11.04] Najslabša Ubuntu uporabniška izkušnja do sedaj  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5019/new/posts/
<uni4dfx> no pa nam zaželte srečo :)
<uni4dfx> lp
<upd> Potreben je bil tudi nov nabor čipovja, sedaj je tukaj X58.
<upd> Potreben je bil tudi nov nabor čipovja, sedaj je tukaj P55.
<upd> ker je novejši ?
<upd> X58 ane ?
<upd> nevermind..
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gasperk: Predstavitve v Ubuntu!?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5017/new/posts/
<napsy> dan
<miha> dan
<napsy> http://articles.timesofindia.indiatimes.com/2011-07-04/india/29735331_1_kidney-transplant-eye-surgery-girl-ends-life
<Pepelka> Girl ends life to donate eyes to dad - Times Of India
<napsy> neumen otrok
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx kako je Å¡lo :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Predstavitve v Ubuntu!?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5017/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> kdo ma siol roke gor
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon pa tko no :D
<uni4dfx> ni blo težko
<uni4dfx> ampak sm zihr zajebu velik
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: [rešeno] [11.04] Najslabša Ubuntu uporabniška izkušnja do sedaj  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5019/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx same here :D
<CrazyLemon> sam..tist qrčev RR nism vedu kako gre
<uni4dfx> a je vista threaded? :D
<CrazyLemon> vem da po določenem času se prekine izvajanje
<uni4dfx> ja RR sm js tud bl ugibu
<CrazyLemon> ter se spet zalaufa
<CrazyLemon> sam ne vem kdaj se spet zalaufa
<CrazyLemon> kdo ma prednost
<CrazyLemon> :S
<uni4dfx> fora RR je da skos menja
<uni4dfx> med procesi
<uni4dfx> k jih ma v vrsti
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx ma js sm pomislu na to da je vista bila dokaj počasna..tko da sm napisal NE :D
<uni4dfx> LOL
<CrazyLemon> ja no :D
<CrazyLemon> če nism vedu :D
<CrazyLemon> oz. Å¡e zdej ne vem
<CrazyLemon> verjetno pa je odgovor DA
<uni4dfx> js mislm da so že XPji
<uni4dfx> do neke mere
<CrazyLemon> za win,linux ter OS/2
<uni4dfx> linux je pa že od vekomaj
<CrazyLemon> just a guess
<uni4dfx> drgač pr RR nism biu zihr kaj se zgodi če deluje na 2 cikla
<uni4dfx> in maš proces k traja sam enga
<uni4dfx> a bo enga čaku al bo takoj preklopu
<CrazyLemon> čaka po moje
<uni4dfx> no fajn, en sošolc je lih obratno reku
<CrazyLemon> ker RR ne gleda kok traja en proces..ampak gleda kdaj ga bo prekinu
<CrazyLemon> spet..my guess
<uni4dfx> sam če pomislš
<uni4dfx> nima smisla čakat
<uni4dfx> v nbenem primeru
<CrazyLemon> ne nima
<uni4dfx> to je waste of time
<CrazyLemon> sam če pomisliš je tudi waste of sources če nonstop preverja če se je končal al ne
<uni4dfx> ja kako pa bo drgač vedu a je končal
<CrazyLemon> js osebno bi reku..trajaj X ciklov nato prekini in spet zalaufaj
<CrazyLemon> jah..če je končal izvajanje pol procesa ni več v vrsti
<uni4dfx> v glavnem RR vedn tko zgleda slika
<uni4dfx> da grejo od spodi navzgor :D
<uni4dfx> in js sm probu narest da tko zgleda :D
<uni4dfx> no v glavnem nima veze :D
<uni4dfx> pozitivno bi mogl bit, to je pa vse kar je važn
<CrazyLemon> js upam da bo no :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/znanost-in-tehnologija/sodisce-zavrnilo-apple-app-store-imajo-lahko-tudi-drugi/261454
<Pepelka> Sodišče zavrnilo Apple, 'App Store' imajo lahko tudi drugi :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> uhhh kok so zdej jezni :D
<CrazyLemon> Danes je šel paket z opremo iz naše hiše, TNT pa vam dostavi paket v dveh delovnih dnevih.
<CrazyLemon> TO MI DELI METKA!
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/harrypotter?x=us?feature=ticker Å¡e 7dni 7h :P
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;HarryPotter&#39;s Channel&#x202c;&rlm;
<CrazyLemon> upd lol
<upd> e ?
<CrazyLemon> kdo me bo povabu na g+??
<nafisa> noben te nau
<nafisa> ker je zaklenjeno za invite
<CrazyLemon> ne govor neumnosti baba!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> enkrat sm ti reku da je zaklenjeno zdej pa ti nonstop to ponavljaš
<CrazyLemon> zaklenjeno JE..ampak vsake tok časa odprejo prijave!
<nafisa> za tiste, ki so že pivabljeni, da se lahko vpišejo, ja
<nafisa> misliš, da se ne pozanimam?
<CrazyLemon> tudi tisti ki so povabljeni se ne morejo vpisat
<CrazyLemon> dokler oni ne odprejo prijave
<CrazyLemon> in odprejo za kako urco in nato spet zaprejo
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon js mam invite že kak tedn pa ne morm not :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx zato ker ne poskušaš nonstop :D
<uni4dfx> correct
<uni4dfx> ker mi dol visi :D
<nafisa> ja, jst mam tud invite
<nafisa> pa kaj mi nuca
<uni4dfx> že facebooka ne maram
<uni4dfx> to je pa še stokrat hujš
<nafisa> ma, k sem na en fb dala link do tega google+ ... mi začel težit, naj ga povabim, da ne more noter, niti registrirat se ne more, da bi sprobal ... pizda, sem ga skor oslonla, če zna sploh brat
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx google hujš k fejsbuk???? omg..da bi ti gmail crknu!
<nafisa> lol
<uni4dfx> ja je
<CrazyLemon> sam nehi!
<uni4dfx> google že tko preveč ve o nas
<uni4dfx> in zdej bi radi še več
<uni4dfx> nekje more bit meja
<CrazyLemon> a facebook pa ne ?
<uni4dfx> tud facebook
<nafisa> sami tipi kle ... ni saške, da bi mi dala ramo :S
<CrazyLemon> saška v šopingu
<uni4dfx> kaj pa kupuje
<nafisa> oblekco
<CrazyLemon> pa hitachija
<uni4dfx> sej to rabš pol urce
<nafisa> ne veš, kake so babe, ko obleke kupujejo
<CrazyLemon> as nor..to je pol urce s prevozom gor/dol
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> sej
<uni4dfx> s prevozom
<uni4dfx> :D
<CrazyLemon> + gužva na blagajni
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> ej, pol ure je, če mene gledaš
<CrazyLemon> zakaj bi tebe gledal ko grem v Å¡oping???????????
<CrazyLemon> zakvaaaaaj????
<nafisa> aja, pol pa ti namest mene pejd v Å¡oping
<nafisa> super
<nafisa> še bolš
<nafisa> men ni treba it
<nafisa> :))
<uni4dfx> actually
<CrazyLemon> js moram ju3 v Å¡oping
<uni4dfx> sej se da prek neta nabavt
<CrazyLemon> js preferiram prvo da najdem prek neta tist kar mi je všeč
<CrazyLemon> pol grem v trgovino kjer sprobam ter kupim
<CrazyLemon> sam kaj ko 70% trgovin nima spletne strani
<uni4dfx> weird
<uni4dfx> Å¡koda k dealextreme nima oblek
<uni4dfx> aja sej ma neki
<upd>  /clear
<upd> uu
<CrazyLemon> sup
<vatts> živjo
<vatts> Hi, what would "excl. MwSt." v nemščini pomeni "davek ni vštet"?
<vatts> *fail, ok*
<vatts>  "excl. MwSt." v nemščini pomeni "davek ni vštet"?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Niber: [rešeno] [11.04] Najslabša Ubuntu uporabniška izkušnja do sedaj  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5019/new/posts/
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> kesi
<bogdanov> siroki breg
<bogdanov> haha
<uni4dfx> bogdanov počiva, je mel ispit dons
<uni4dfx> ampak ga jst nadomeščam
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> olimpija
<bogdanov> 3:0
<bogdanov> svaka cast
<uni4dfx> wooo
<uni4dfx> i guess :D
<bogdanov> hehe
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuu
<sasa84> ooo bogdanov ;)
<bogdanov> ooo sasa84
<bogdanov> :))
<sasa84> juhuuu
<win8> sas
<sasa84> oj win8, verjetno ex win7 ;)
<win8> nope
<win8> vedno win9
<win8> 8
<win8> pomoje
<win8> mogoče sem pa res kdaj bil 7
<sasa84> hm... ker tukej je tud win7 :D
<win8> se ne spomnim :)
<sasa84> win7 je men zrihtu mail na freenode.si :P
<win8> pol sem bil pa res 7
<win8> že pozabil :)
<sasa84> hihi
<win8> stari smo že..
<sasa84> jp jp...vidm ;)
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov si kupu mobitel??
<win8> tajkun
<win8> zanimivo, kako se je beseda mobitel prijela za mobilnike
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a bogdanov dejansko zadeve kupuje? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 hahahaha..GOOD QUESTION! :))
<CrazyLemon> sedovsek ti pa zihr maš g+ ..invajt pls :D
<sedovsek> Email.
<CrazyLemon> a res maš..car :D
<sasa84> a jaz tud? :P
<CrazyLemon> sedovsek na pvtju maš
<CrazyLemon> hvala <3 :))
<sedovsek> sasa84, u name it.
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, zkaj se gre to?
<win8> se lahko priporočim?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lol
<sedovsek> sasa84: Sorry, sem mislu, da ti tut rabis invite.
<sasa84> a to je zdej nek novo k ma gugl?
<CrazyLemon> če ne veš pol verjetno ne rabiš
<sedovsek> win8: Povej email.
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 to je nov fejsbuk!
<CrazyLemon> kjer je gmail builtin!!
<sasa84> mislm...se pogovarjate o tm k ma zdej gugl na nov?
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<sasa84> a to se da že dobit? :P
<sedovsek> Jaz mam kak teden...
<sasa84> jaz bi tud :(
<sedovsek> CrazyLemon, win8, sem poslal.
<sedovsek> V bistvu ni nekega "invite" gumba.
<CrazyLemon> sedovsek dobil..hvala :)
<sedovsek> Ampak ce naredis post in "sharas" maile... dobijo tisti maili neke vrste invite.
<sedovsek> Ampak glede na pretekle izkusnje, to nekaj casa traja.
<sedovsek> Upam, da dobita cimprej.
<sasa84> sedovsek, a jaz tud dobim, če dam mejl? :P
<sedovsek> Jao, sasa84... daj cimprej.
<sasa84> hihihihih
<win8> hm
<win8> Ali ste že povabljeni? Naše zmogljivosti so trenutno presežene. Kmalu poskusite ponovno.
<sasa84> ej, a aljoša je že zvedu rezultate?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> moraš večkrat probat
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> andrejz je dobu danes zjutraj..ga ni spustilo..je probal zvečer pa je šlo
<CrazyLemon> :)
<win8> ok
<win8> bom probal :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a kej veš glede aljoša?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a ti zgledam k njegova punca?    kako naj bi js vedu :D
<sedovsek> No, upam, da ste/boste vsi prejeli invite.
 * CrazyLemon prejel 2x
<sedovsek> Ja, res je. :)
<sedovsek> Sem isti post resharal.
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, punca ne... ampak kt tečnoba k more vse vedt :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 po pravici povedano..me to res ne zanima :D
<sasa84> itak...valda d te skrbi če ej naredu!
<CrazyLemon> naredu ni
<sasa84> kok veš d ni naredu??
<CrazyLemon> jah sam je reku da ni naredu matematike
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> ma uzev sm 551
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> jebote 551 :)
<bogdanov> lg optimus je zmankal
<bogdanov> v mini
<bogdanov> nism se mogu odloct med beumu pa crnmu
<bogdanov> pol sm tega uzev
<CrazyLemon> jao jao :D
<bogdanov> kva
<bogdanov> wazn daje
<bogdanov> ANDROID MAFIA
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma js sploh ne bi vzeu teh če ne bi bilo optimusa :D
<bogdanov> jah tis ti
<bogdanov> tko kj koper
<bogdanov> izpadu
<bogdanov> prod
<bogdanov> siptarjem
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> a jebiga..žešči šiptarji :))
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> zato pa je koprčan prinesu zmago olimpiji :>
<bogdanov> ker ze
<CrazyLemon> kje so lih njega dali za kapetana..men ni jasno
<bogdanov> ta nemore
<bogdanov> za blok
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> a brat mu kle avte krade..zadnjič so ga lovili po trstu
<CrazyLemon> je bežal z ukradenim q7
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> in so v videu rekli kako tip gre za dolgo časa v zapor..ker je mel tudi neki droge pa ne vem kaj
<CrazyLemon> to blo cca. 2-3 meseca nazaj
<CrazyLemon> in tip se že sprehaja po kopru
<CrazyLemon> kot da ni nič bilo
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> hh
<bogdanov> jah men je dau 200eu
<bogdanov> da lah seta
<bogdanov> ;)
<bogdanov> http://24ur.com/sport/ostalo/federer-dzokovic-je-zasluzeno-na-vrhu.html
<Pepelka> Federer: Đoković je zasluženo na vrhu - 24ur.com
<sasa84> bogdanov t huj mafijozo :P
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> kvaj ti
<alyosha> kesi CrazyLemon
<alyosha> nmj poglej na slo2
<alyosha> :DD
<CrazyLemon> alyosha nmj nisem pri tvju
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/cosmicpanda
<Pepelka> YouTube      - Broadcast Yourself.
<alyosha> ke tip nima teveja pri pcju
<alyosha> tip živi u letu 2000
<alyosha> :DD
<CrazyLemon> pa nisem js paketar mona kot ti..da mam pc in tv
<alyosha> imajo srečanje kandidatov za občino koper:D
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> lažimir:D
<CrazyLemon> who fcking cares človek
<alyosha> ma nmj kdo je unega kekca dal
<alyosha> sađak al kaj je
<alyosha> ma ki so smešni mona
<CrazyLemon> js vem za koga ne bom volil
<alyosha> brecel z kapico
<alyosha> :
<alyosha> D
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> ti si za saro viler:DD
<CrazyLemon> čaki..kaj ni to una iz koštabone
<alyosha> ma verjetno ja
<alyosha> gor u planinah so vilerji:D
<CrazyLemon> so ja :D
<alyosha> ma dj no hudi hudi so kekci
<alyosha> samo ni tukaj zdj sare viler mona
<alyosha> nwem kako beka kandidira
<alyosha> samo kdo je pa fucking Stefan Kocjančič
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :D
<alyosha> samo tipi pucajo neke hude
<alyosha> ooo bogdanov
<CrazyLemon> Osnovnošolsko izobraževanje je zaključila leta 1993, sprva na  Osnovni šoli Ciril Kosmač Piran nato na  Osnovni šoli Šmarje pri Kopru. Izobraževanje je nadaljevala na Ekonomsko komercialni in družboslovni šoli Koper ter si pridobila naziv ekonomsko komercialni tehnik.
<CrazyLemon> haha..valda..koštabona je sto posto
<bogdanov> oo aloyosha sta ima
<CrazyLemon> OS Å¡marje (me too)
<CrazyLemon> srednja (sepš - me too)
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> ma nmj ta popo je hud:D
<alyosha> tip jih samo jebe use
<alyosha> sploh ne odgovarja na uprašanja:D
<sasa84> ljoškooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<sasa84> kdaj bodo rezultati...jaz se dostkrat nate spomnm
<CrazyLemon> če je lamer
<alyosha> bogdanov evo radi se celi dan umru bom
<alyosha> ma popo je car
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> looool
<alyosha> brecel pa zmaga
<alyosha> tip je letva
<alyosha> loooooool
<alyosha> Kaj bi storili da bi bila revščina manjša
<CrazyLemon> če je popo car..pol jebote on :D
<alyosha> Prvo bi ukinu televizijo
<alyosha> ma ne ne ne brecel for president
<alyosha> gremo nazaj u socjalizem!
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> tip ma neko tablo navezano na sebe z nekim palakatom srp in kladivo:D
<alyosha> sasa84 kjesinisi:p
<alyosha> D:
<alyosha> ma ta olga franca pa naj se obesi:D
<alyosha> loool
<alyosha> ma CrazyLemon ti sploh neveš kaj zamujaš:D
<sasa84> alyosha, evo mene ;)
<CrazyLemon> alyosha nič ne zamujam
<CrazyLemon> http://tvslo.si/predvajaj/v-zivo-tv-slovenija-2/tv.slo2/
<sasa84> a si kej priden? ;)
<Pepelka> V ŽIVO: TV Slovenija 2 :: Multimedijski predvajalnik, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> looool
<alyosha> ewo ga tip gleda online tip je cew hacker:D
<CrazyLemon> "nasvidenje"
<CrazyLemon> :)))))))
<CrazyLemon> ta brecelj je res letva
<alyosha> ma tip je gotov:D
<alyosha> sasa84 a se kaj dela:D
<alyosha> popo fura neki kao stranke so nula drzava je kurac
<alyosha> predčasne volitve
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> alyosha, ja u Å¡opingu sem bla tud dns...se dela ja :P
<alyosha> sasa84 si bla u qulandiji?
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> zdj bo 4 na enega:D
<alyosha> popo in brecel so neki se spoprijateljili mona:D
<CrazyLemon> če sta oba neka leva
<alyosha> kaj CrazyLemon ti boš starmana a:D
<alyosha> ti si fašista:D
<CrazyLemon> starman valda
<CrazyLemon> ne bom popota jebote on
<alyosha> al boš unega florjana:D
<alyosha> ma starman pa ti je izbira huda res
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma valda je..bolša kot popo
<CrazyLemon> si vidu starmana ta teden?
<alyosha> dej no
<alyosha> kaj je naredu
<alyosha> nisem nobenega vidu
<alyosha> razen popota na plakatu ko brani gol
<alyosha> :DD
<CrazyLemon> tip je lepo najel letalo..ki se je furalo in melo OLJKO napis :D
<alyosha> uni zmaga
<alyosha> hahaha to sem ču nisem vidu:D
<CrazyLemon> js lih v torek..kolesarimo mi proti izoli
<alyosha> lahko se zaveže on gor in se fura okoli:D
<CrazyLemon> čujemo letalo neki nizko leti
<CrazyLemon> in vidiš zadaj napis OLJKA
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> hahhaha
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> oljka mona
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ne valja to nič
<CrazyLemon> smo mislili da bo zdej popo poslau celo eskadriljo z napisom KOPER JE NAÅ  ;))
<alyosha> nene popo ma samo jumbote:D
<alyosha> od kozine do pirana:D
<CrazyLemon> vse jumbote
<alyosha> use
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> 100 jumbotov človek
<alyosha> hud je
<alyosha> D:
<alyosha> ma 200
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> 30.000€ na mesec
<CrazyLemon> samo za jumbote
<alyosha> u ankaran ko pirdeš jih je miljon
<CrazyLemon> ki ga ti plačaš :)
<alyosha> ma jz ne plačam nič:D
<alyosha> jz sem občina tolmin:D
<sasa84> alyosha, sem bla...ma ni nč pametnga
<alyosha> sasa84 jebemtish:D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon kaj pa ti placas no?
<alyosha> dejdej
<CrazyLemon> alyosha vedno ko tankam plačam :D
<alyosha> ma dej no
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> lol
<CrazyLemon> ma lej..sej je čisto normalno da boš ti za popota volil
<CrazyLemon> LOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<alyosha> mi je rekla moja zena ko so mi mačka ustrelili u nogo:D
<alyosha> nmj
<CrazyLemon> jebemti budalo in breclja
<alyosha> ma ta je huuud
<CrazyLemon> haha
<alyosha> ma brecelj for president
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon sem ti reku jz da ne volim jaz ker moja občina je občina tolmin
<CrazyLemon> vsi đankiji bodo za breclja
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> in tudi če bi bla koper ne bi volil
<alyosha> jaz ne volim za to babana republiko
<alyosha> banana
<alyosha> samo ta popo kr neki govori:D
<CrazyLemon> pametno..bolše da ne voliš kot pa da voliš za popota :D
<alyosha> tip spoh ne odgovarja na uprašanja mona:D
<alyosha> ma lej če bi me brigalo kaj za to bi volu za njega sigurno
<alyosha> kaj boš mew neko občino ki špara in neki kao se dela hudo
<alyosha> in mi pa mamo standard
<alyosha> a nimaš mona pločnika nimaš nič
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> ki Å¡para
<CrazyLemon> haha
<alyosha> a to da je pobraw pare društvom in klubom in tašnim ima popolnoma praw
<alyosha> ko jih jebe
<CrazyLemon> ja..jebeš šparanje..raje se zadolžimo do grla
<CrazyLemon> je tko??
<alyosha> pa nego
<alyosha> kajbomo Å¡parali in umrli
<alyosha> z parami
<CrazyLemon> jebemti život..ni čudno da maš dolgove če tko razmišljaš
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> kaj ti bojo
<alyosha> in zdj
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti bojo..a ti ne boš mel otrok???
<alyosha> jz mam plazmo mam laptope mam marsikaj na ta račun
<alyosha> in mi je ql
<alyosha> pa bom mel ja
<alyosha> in kaj
<alyosha> bom jim poštelaw awto
<alyosha> bom ostaw dowzen
<alyosha> jz bom umru
<alyosha> oni se odpovejo dediscini ki je ni
<alyosha> in mir
<alyosha> človek ne splača se šparat jebote
<CrazyLemon> človek ti al se drogiraš al nisi danes še nič jedu
<alyosha> use kar maš se potroši in še naprej
<CrazyLemon> ker govoriš neumnosti :)
<alyosha> ma da suđuk pa nwem res
<alyosha> tip sploh nwem kaj dela tu
<alyosha> CrazyLemon pare morajo krožit
<CrazyLemon> http://www.kolesarski-vzpon-na-mangart.si/core.php
<CrazyLemon> grem v soboto :)
<alyosha> rajši umerem pown pufow kot da mam na računu neki 1000€ al bognedaj več
<alyosha> ke tip:D
<uni4dfx> a ma kdo idejo kako bi shranu neko flash aplikacijo ko že laufa v firefoxu
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx je kaj v tmp-u?
<CrazyLemon> in verjetno obstaja kak plugin al kaj podobnega :)
<alyosha> more bit more bit:D
<alyosha> in kaj dobiš će zmagaš?:D
<alyosha> medaljo?:D
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon v /tmp ni nič
<CrazyLemon> alyosha zmagaš?
<alyosha> pa kaj ni to neki kontest?
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx pol pa kak plugin..al če je kaj v sourceu..
<CrazyLemon> alyosha to tekmovanje je avgusta..mi gremo pa tko
<CrazyLemon> v easy
<alyosha> aaa
<alyosha> ke tip
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> hahha
<uni4dfx> pomoje gre kam v Cache sam tm ne veš kaj je kej k so sami isti fajli
<alyosha> Brecelj for president!
<uni4dfx> mislm, vsi so številke brez končnic
<alyosha> loool
<CrazyLemon> ahahaha..kere glasove tip spušča
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> LOOOOOOL
<CrazyLemon> lej ga
<alyosha> ma tip je nwem nwem
<CrazyLemon> tip kinka..ahahahaha
<alyosha> nimam besed
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> hud hud
<alyosha> brecelj je hud
<alyosha> http://www.dodogovor.org/lahki/
<Pepelka> Dodogovor.org
<alyosha> ma starman se lahko poči u čelo enkrat
<CrazyLemon> ma popo se lahko poči v žilo!
<alyosha> ma popo je car:D
<alyosha> boli ga kurac
<CrazyLemon> ne bom reku da laže..ampak govri neresnico
<alyosha> nenene
<CrazyLemon> hahahaha.......e popo bumbar en
<alyosha> nebom reku da laže ampak zavaja
<alyosha> ti si lažimir
<CrazyLemon> in pol je reku 'ampak govori neresnico'
<alyosha> ne ne ne
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> poslušaj popofen
<alyosha> jz sem Akacija fan!
<alyosha> ma kdo je ta kocjančič???
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon nvm, sm rešu problem z enim programom k sm ga prek wine pognal lol
<CrazyLemon> loooooool brecelj
<CrazyLemon> telefoniral bi cesarju
<CrazyLemon> haha
<alyosha> ma tip je neverjeten:D
<alyosha> moj idol:D
<CrazyLemon> sej sta si podobna :>
<sasa84> Caller: Hello, can I speak to Annie Wan ?
<sasa84> Operator: Yes, you can speak to me.
<sasa84> Caller: No, I want to speak to Annie Wan!
<sasa84> Operator: Yes I understand you want to speak to anyone. You can speak to me. Who is this?
<sasa84> Caller: I'm Sam Wan .. And I need to talk to Annie Wan! It's urgent.
<sasa84> Operator: I know you are someone and you want to talk to anyone ! But what's this urgent matter about?
<alyosha> ma ne ne ta pa je udarjen dobro
<sasa84> Caller: Well... just tell my sister Annie Wan that our brother Noe Wan was involved in an accident. Noe Wan got injured and now Noe Wan is being sent to the hospital. Right now, Avery Wan is on his way to the hospital.
<sasa84> Operator: Look, if no one was injured and no one was sent to the hospital, then the accident isn't an urgent matter! You may find this hilarious but I don't have time for this!
<sasa84> Caller: You are so rude! Who are you?
<sasa84> Operator: I'm Saw Ree ...
<sasa84> Caller: Yes! You should be sorry . Now give me your name!!
<sasa84> Operator: That's what I said. I'm Saw Ree ..
<alyosha> sasa84 ne tako ki CrazyLemon bo zalagiraw bo mu linija padla:D
<sasa84> Caller: Oh .....God.......
<sasa84> SPAM
<sasa84> ampak dobr ;)
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> pa kiknu me bo k je packo
<CrazyLemon> ma da bi prej vidu
<CrazyLemon> bi te res
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QH2-TGUlwu4 to je zate, d si žiwčke pomiriš
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Nyan Cat [original]&#x202c;&rlm;
<alyosha> ma sađak sađak
<alyosha> http://nyan.cat/
<Pepelka> non-stop nyan cat!
<sasa84> hahahahahahaha
<sasa84> alyosha, LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<alyosha> tweetaj your score:D
<sasa84> zdj bo Å¡ele minutka no:P
<alyosha> jz sem zadnjic po dveh dneh sklopu kabel po nesreči:D
<alyosha> pol se mi pa ni dalo več:D
<alyosha> jz bom kandidiral čez 4 leta
<alyosha> za mestni svet
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> alyosha, pa verjetno si mel zvočnike ugasnjene :P
<alyosha> sasa84 večalmanj ja:D samo je hud komad tako da je bil dosti časa tudi upaljen:D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon ta sađak je tudi nek vaš gor al ne?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ne
<alyosha> ma čuj ga
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> akjoško bo en dan žušam MOK
<sasa84> župan
<sasa84> looool
<sasa84> aaaaaaaaaa
<alyosha> ne ne sasa84 nisem jaz za to:D
<sasa84> Å¡e 1x
<alyosha> jz bom odzadi
<alyosha> en kolega bo zupan:D
<sasa84> aljoša bo nekega dne župan MOK
<alyosha> on dela na teM:D
<alyosha> jz bom consigliere
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> pa sej bi bil primeren no :P
<sasa84> krejzi bi bil pa tvoj Å¡ofer
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> ma brecelj je neverjeten res tip pride na intervju letva
<CrazyLemon> <sasa84> akjoško bo en dan žušam MOK
<CrazyLemon> drugs are bad
<alyosha> čuj ga:D tralala:D
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> popo for president:D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, priznam...jem mumile :P
<alyosha> sasa84 nenee zdj si me pa razočarala
<alyosha> to se pa nesme
<sasa84> alyosha, sej papam take k se lohk :P
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> ne mi s takimi no:D
<alyosha> te so slabše ko une ki se kao ne sme
<sasa84> hihi
<sasa84> moje mumile so... kofe, čiki...
<sasa84> :)
<alyosha> pa ti pravim
<alyosha> čiki so bolj "nevarni" kot da bi se res drogirala
<alyosha> oz. dosti več ljudi letno umre od tega kot od useh drugih drog skupaj
<CrazyLemon> ta brecelj..dosti govori..ampak bolj malo pove
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> pa če tip je gotov:D
<sasa84> jaz bi čikec...morm it n ačikpavzo ;)
<alyosha> samo popota boli kurac tip itak ve da bo s5  izvoljen
<sasa84> slabo tipkovnco mam...zto je tko :P
<alyosha> brawo sasa84 brawo:p
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> hvala ljoško ;)
<alyosha> CrazyLemon si ga ču tvojega prijateljčka:D
<alyosha> To so dejstva in to so dejstva
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> hahaha popo je car boli ga kurac:D
<bogdanov> lol
<alyosha> povej povej bogdanov
<alyosha> ti si tud za popota ane
<alyosha> brate srbin:D
<alyosha> ajaaa zato CrazyLemon ni za njega
<alyosha> to ga muči
<CrazyLemon> sej to je normalno..vsi srbi so za popota.. :)
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> tudi hrvati in bosanci:D
<CrazyLemon> jah ni haha..js tebi resno :)
<alyosha> pa tudi kašen slovenac:D
<alyosha> tko da večino ma res
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> pa popo dela za večino:D da je večina "zadovoljna"
<alyosha> pusti ti njega on je pametan
<alyosha> mu je reku Å¡e brecelj:D
<alyosha> jz se ne strinjam z njim
<CrazyLemon> večina??????
<CrazyLemon> hahahahaha
<alyosha> samo on je pravi za to kar dela
<CrazyLemon> jooooooj človek..res nimaš pojma
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> pa kaj boš reku da ne
<CrazyLemon> ja..če je večina mesto koper...pol dela za večino ;)
<alyosha> kaj šmarje črni kal
<alyosha> in ostala se la so večina
<alyosha> pa itak da je
<alyosha> kje dela pow Å¡umadincev iz okoli in kam hodi u trgovine
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> lažnjivec en
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> tip mu uno uvali na skrito:D
<CrazyLemon> dej človek..ne veš kaj govoriš...zaključena je ta debata :D
<alyosha> hahaha ti neveš:D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/tureavanture/podobe-slovenije/s-kolesom-tja-kjer-kraljujejo-gamsi/199885
<Pepelka> S kolesom tja, kjer kraljujejo gamsi :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> gams en
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> uuuu
<CrazyLemon> pol bi lahko Å¡li v bovec
<CrazyLemon> v sočo!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> jebeš sočo ona je mrzla
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> sej..zato pa :D
<alyosha> jebeš ti to
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> 30° do jaja
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> dej ti fatty..hodi jest
<alyosha> bi neki dobrega
<alyosha> samo itak zdj nimam več kje
<CrazyLemon> tv tajm
<CrazyLemon> ajde
<alyosha> hahaha ma starman naj se obesi
<alyosha> ajd
<alyosha> idi ti
<alyosha> tip mora it gledat tv h sosedu:D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Mo: [rešeno] [11.04] Najslabša Ubuntu uporabniška izkušnja do sedaj  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5019/new/posts/
<bogdanov> lol
<sasa84> grem pančkat
<sasa84> pridni bodte
<sasa84> nočkooo
<nafisa> mater, ste se razpisali, ko mene ni blo ;:D
<Grega> pmmmmmm musice, grrrr
<nafisa> Grega, pač ... tako živijo ... lih ko ti
<nafisa> lahko se pa greš močnejši člen v verigi ...
<nafisa> pa jih pobiješ :D
<Grega> pa pojejm!
<Grega> http://panda.webapps.si/
<Pepelka> Foto Panda
<Grega> kaj pravte?
<CrazyLemon> flaaaaash
<CrazyLemon> fuuuuuuj
<CrazyLemon> google+ je open!!
<CrazyLemon> join now!
<Grega> ne gre drugace..
<Grega> pri meni ni :)
<CrazyLemon> je je
<CrazyLemon> 100%
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> js sm danes prejel invajt
<CrazyLemon> in zdej je Å¡lo not
<Grega> jaz nimam invajta
<CrazyLemon> ja no :D
<Grega> no ja!
<CrazyLemon> dej gmail na pvt
<CrazyLemon> če želiš
<Grega> uuum
<Grega> prosim
<CrazyLemon> zdej bi mogu na mail dobit
<CrazyLemon> klikni na view or comment
<Grega> ql, pa res dela
<Grega> tnx
<CrazyLemon> pa sej ti pravim :)
<CrazyLemon> np
<CrazyLemon> tale sparks je kr zanimiv
<CrazyLemon> rss feed :)
<Grega> a to si ti? kurc, jaz sem pricakoval, da si mali in debeli :))
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> sorry to disappoint you :D
<Grega> :/
<CrazyLemon> welcome to my circle!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> oh, to me spominja na fb zacetek..
<CrazyLemon> resnično mi je všeč tale g+ :)
<Grega> haha, ej
<CrazyLemon> wat
<Grega> mam jaz tud tako sliko s... kozarcom
<Grega> :>
<CrazyLemon> preklet copycat!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> refresh!
<CrazyLemon> LOL
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> jager <3 :D
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da ne morem namestit google plus aplikacijo ker je telefon rootan :o
<Grega> oh no
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> ja no!
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon a maš ti še kak ispit zdej
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx nope
<uni4dfx> pa jesen?
#ubuntu-si 2011-07-08
<CrazyLemon> malo morje
<uni4dfx> :D
<Grega> morje je fajn
<CrazyLemon> moram še pisat na fri zakaj mi niso priznali angleščine ter upota :D
<CrazyLemon> Grega sam če ni malo!
<Grega> je kr veliko
<Grega> :)
<Grega> oh, dost mam za danes
<Grega> pravis, da ti ni vsec moj app? :/
<CrazyLemon> its ok :)
<CrazyLemon> sam me mal mot da je flash tam
<Grega> drugace ne mores zbrat vec slik hkrati
<Grega> lahko z html5, ampak mislim, da trenutno omogoca samo chrome
<bogdanov> sta imaaaaaa
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa js?
<Grega> javascript?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<Grega> ne, ne mores z browserjem dostopat do filesystema
<Grega> java applet je druga alternativa :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.zurb.com/playground/ajax_upload        seveda lahk...sam ne moreš več slik zbrat
<Pepelka> Ajax Upload - ZURB Playground - ZURB.com
<CrazyLemon> sj tudi flash je kul..dokler se ne bodo začele stranke pritoževat
<CrazyLemon> pa lahk bi uredil tudi stran tej pandi :D     ker je res potrebna posodobitve
<CrazyLemon> kjes bogdanov
<CrazyLemon> uuu
<CrazyLemon> x-men je na voljo za sposojo!
<CrazyLemon> ah..bo treba še mal počakat
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem spat
<CrazyLemon> najt
<bogdanov> joo
<bogdanov> kam gres
<bogdanov> picko
<CrazyLemon> prihaja sioooooool
<CrazyLemon> in ya face all you nonbeliever
<CrazyLemon> +s
<CrazyLemon> jutro luka! :)
<napsy> jutro :)
<krusi> jutro
<nafisa> juterčeka
<nafisa> kok se je fajn stuširat lepo zjutr
<CrazyLemon> nafisa js pa mam google+ ti pa nimaš
<CrazyLemon> na nanana na na!
<upd> ole
<upd> !g najdi.si brezplačni sms tujina
<Pepelka> Igre najdi.si - brezplačne online igre http://igre.najdi.si/
<upd> Se SMS-e lahko pošilja tudi v tujino?
<upd> 	Najdi.si SMS-e se lahko pošilja tudi v tujino. Prejemnik mora imeti telefonsko številko slovenskega mobilnega operaterja. Na tuje številke se SMS-ov ne da pošiljati. SMS-i so brezplačni tako za pošiljatelja kot za prejemnika.
<upd> jupi :D
<CrazyLemon> smsi so tko al tko brezplačni :)
<CrazyLemon> vsaj prvih 1000 :D
<upd> odvisno od paketa
<upd> kolk je pa cena klica v tujini VB ?
<upd> a je po eu standardih
<upd> 39 centov ?
<CrazyLemon> tujina -> slo al slo -> tujina ?
<upd> oboje
<upd> če prav vem, se v obeh primerih obema zaračunava ?
<CrazyLemon> tako
<CrazyLemon> klicočemu več..sprejemniku manj
<CrazyLemon> 39centov tisti k kliče...12 tisti k sprejme klic...neki takega naj bi bilo
<upd> khm ok ql :) bo bolš free sms :P
<upd> upd@home:~/Downloads/1.1.0.4$ ls
<upd> assaultcube.sh
<CrazyLemon> sj boš preživel brez punce tist teden dva :))
<upd> kak bi tale skripta linkal v /home/upd direks ln -l al kwa je že
<upd> ma bom, sam se vsen morvaa mal slišat ane :)
<CrazyLemon> ln -s     je simbolična povezava
<upd> t oja
<CrazyLemon> hard link je pa sam ln
<upd> ln -s /home/upd/Downloads/1.1.0.4/assultcube.sh /home/upd/
<upd> bo ql tak ?
<upd> al je dst src
<upd> lohk pa man pogledam :P
<CrazyLemon> tko je kul
<CrazyLemon> al je lih obratno..
<CrazyLemon> poglej man
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> al pa probaj :D
<upd> sem probal
<upd> lrwxrwxrwx  1 upd  upd       42 2011-07-08 09:36 assaultcube.sh -> /home/upd/Downloads/1.1.0.4/assaultcube.sh
<upd> očitno je prav :)
<upd> ql grem Å¡pilat tnx :)
<CrazyLemon> np:)
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ti k govoriš da jim bo rablo en mesec..danes sm dobu vso opremo :)
<nafisa> dej, CrazyLemon ... nehi me hajlajtat, ko neki delam, no
<CrazyLemon> nafisa kaj pa delaš
<nafisa> moja stvar
<CrazyLemon> da je bl pomembno k moje hvaljenje?!!?!?
<CrazyLemon> nafisa tvoja stvar je ja naša stvar..sej se poznamo že dolg!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<krusi> ok,kdaj so pa tok flash porihtal da dejansko igrce delajo :D
<Sky[x]> lp
<upd> !t en sl bumpy
<Pepelka> grbinastih
<napsy> krusi: flash igrice? men ze dolgo delajo :)
<krusi> a mas x64?
<napsy> aha
<krusi> a pa square uporabljas?
<napsy> hm to pa ne vem
<krusi> sej naceloma so prej tud delale, sam se je ful vidlo napak itd. vsaj v official ubuntu verziji
<napsy> hm aja, to pa ne vem ... mam uradni flash pa archlinux
<sasa84> juhuuu
<Sky[x]> a je nov ubuntu prsu asam updejti _
<krusi> update
<Sky[x]> kva p je kejnovega
<Sky[x]> da vidm ce se mi splaca updejtat  Č=
<Sky[x]> :)
<krusi> odvisno kdaj si nazadnje updejtu :)
<Sky[x]> zanima me kaj s tazadni updejti prnesl :)
<krusi> flash igrce delajo bols :P
<Sky[x]> razn tega  :D
<krusi> ej, ze to je dost!: )
<krusi> Adobe Flash Player 10.3.181.34 addresses compatibility issues with some content using cross-domain policy files. :)
<Sky[x]> svasta
<Sky[x]> dock mi je nucal 100% CPUja sam zato ker je ves cas prkazval windows aplikacije lol
<nafisa> pa nafisa pa nafisa pa nafisa  ... mislem ... če rečem, naj se me ne hajlajta, pol naj se me ne hajlajta!
<nafisa> ne, limonko?
<Sky[x]> pa dejmo updejtat ubuntu ce bomo se kej slucajno rabil Č=
<Sky[x]> :)
<Sky[x]> ga sploh nalozenga nimam heh
<nafisa> nič za fax ne delaš?
<CrazyLemon> če rečeš da te ne highlightam pol točno to želiš
<CrazyLemon> :D
<miha> CrazyLemon: si tle?
<CrazyLemon> miha sm!
<miha> a za ta adb wireless morš... rootat al ka je to?
<CrazyLemon> miha jp :)
<miha> hm
<miha> brezveze
<miha> kaj pa prek usb kabla?
<CrazyLemon> prek kabla pa moraš met driverje gor..če maš windows
<miha> mam ubuntu?
<CrazyLemon> drugač adb ne prepozna naprave
<CrazyLemon> no pol omogoči usb debugging
<CrazyLemon> prištekaj not
<CrazyLemon> pa vpišeš adb devices
<CrazyLemon> če ti faila pomeni da moraš zrihtat neki z usb-jem
<CrazyLemon> vem da je en trick
<CrazyLemon> !g ubuntu android adb
<Pepelka> [HOW-TO]Set up Android SDK/ADB/Fastboot on Ubuntu Linux - xda ... http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=537508
<miha> List of devices attached
<miha> emulator-5554	device
<miha> ????????????	no permissions
<CrazyLemon> glej howto :)
<CrazyLemon> pa diskonektaj se z emulatorja..ker ne vem kako ti bo logcat delal če maš več naprav
<miha> ja in kaj od tega naj gledam?
<CrazyLemon> You will now set up your bashrc file and UDEV to recognize your HTC Device.
<CrazyLemon> tole
<miha> nimam htc?
<CrazyLemon> ja..zato maš drug vendor id
<miha> ja kak naj to vem? :D
<CrazyLemon> good question :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj maš ti tisto motorolo?
<miha> ne, gallaxy
<miha> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 04e8:681c Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd
<miha> tole?
<miha> (lsusb)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.mjonik.pl/blog/2010/01/samsung-galaxy-with-android-sdk-on-ubuntu/
<Pepelka> Samsung Galaxy with Android SDK on Ubuntu | Michał Jonik's Blog
<CrazyLemon> kot vidiš je to prav ja :)
<CrazyLemon> torej nisem primerjal howtojev
<nafisa> vprašam zdravnika, kako se naj znebim krčev ... pa je reku: saj po porodu jih ne bote več mel
<CrazyLemon> ampak na  hitro povedano je edina razlika v vendor IDju
<nafisa> js ne mislim rodit Å¡e vsaj 10 let!
<CrazyLemon> nafisa a ti tvoje tabletke nič ne ublažijo krče?
<miha> torej prvo je vendor id'
<miha> ?
<nafisa> kere tabletkea?
<miha> 04e8 ?
<CrazyLemon> prve štiri cifre/črke ja
<CrazyLemon> nafisa kontracepcijske ane! jebelacesta :D
<nafisa> jih ne jemljem
<CrazyLemon> no..one ublažijo krče :)
<nafisa> ja
<nafisa> ampak jih ne smem
<krusi> a je kdo ze kej slisu o temu? kok je natega pr temu :) http://www.alter.si/tabla/showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/1193012/an/0/page/1
<Pepelka> Silverpoint - nov nateg?
<CrazyLemon> emmmm krusi a ni bilo neki takega na preverjeno kak teden nazaj?
<krusi> aja? nevem nisem gledal, sem mal na hitr searchal po netu pa sam to najde :)
<nafisa> krusi, še en mrežni marketing
<krusi> ce nebi biu moj cajt vredn vec kt 50e na uro bi se sou na ta "sestank" :)
 * nafisa gre nazaj ležat
<Sky[x]> krusi: kaj tocno pa delas ti sploh ?
<krusi> sysadmin/developer/entrepreneur :P
<nafisa> kaka reklama :D hahaha !ka se tebi tudi dvigne? te pa idi z meno na renault sejem ..."
<Sky[x]> v cem pa razvijas ?
<krusi> kar se rab za projekt :)
<miha> CrazyLemon: HVALAAAAAAAAAAAAa dela ta lolcat
<krusi> perl/php/java/bash/c...ima se moze se :)
<miha> because of the bug in adb affecting Samsung Galaxy users, replace <SDK>/tools/adb program with patched one
<CrazyLemon> ah :)
<krusi> najrajs mam ksne celostne IT implementacije, da lahko se server prodam zravn pa se support :P
<nafisa> lol
<miha> hmmm zanimiv bug
<miha> CrazyLemon: noro, tkole celo vidu v čem je bil problem :D
<miha> bi čist napačne stvari popravlu :D
<CrazyLemon> miha d0h :)
<CrazyLemon> emulator saks.. :D
<miha> CrazyLemon: problem je ko v simulatorju mi ni ratal tega buga sprožit :D
<miha> "BACK Nothing to do
<miha> doh
<miha> no dobr, vem pr čem sem, ugibal sm vsaj prov
<teardrop> lo
<nafisa> lu
<andrejz>  ol
<sasa84> oj miha ;)
<sasa84> si kej priden? ;)
<miha> "Sta je strpljenje ? ..Strpljenje je kada cekas da muskarac postane pametan !!"
<miha> lol
<miha> sasa84: probam bit
<sasa84> lepo lepo :)
<CrazyLemon> 11.7.2011 ob 8:00 bom že bil pri siolu! fck yea! :D
<miha> welcome aboard!
<CrazyLemon> baje da že prej vključijo
<CrazyLemon> ampak to bi verjetno opazu....bi mi amis padu dol ne?
<miha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhxqIITtTtU :D
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Ape With AK-47&#x202c;&rlm;
<krusi> a modem si ze dubu?
<Sky[x]> zgleda da so ga preklopil in bo dol padu :D
<krusi> :)
<CrazyLemon> krusi jp
<CrazyLemon> modem je HUGE
<CrazyLemon> je pa lep..bel :)
<krusi> kaj to optika al ?
<CrazyLemon> ah kje
<CrazyLemon> kle ne bo optike Å¡e 10let
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> xDSL..trenutno A ...bo pa kmalu nadgrajeno na V :)
<krusi> e isto k pr men, sam da je se ta udarc, v radiju 200m majo vsi moznost optike :D
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<krusi> ubistvu najblizji k ma optiko je 50m zracne stran :S
<CrazyLemon> lj?
<krusi> da
<CrazyLemon> si jim pisal zakaj za vraga nimaš optike? :)
<nafisa>  jst imam optiko par metrov stran :D
<krusi> ves kok sm ze preklicaru, pa pisaru pa nc...zdej sm zaceu se iz firme tezit da nujno rabmo, pa bl nc se :D
<krusi> na t-2 je ze reku, valda bomo napelal za firmo...in je pri temu ostal :)
<CrazyLemon> tko je vedno :)
<krusi> siol pa itak nateguje, dinamicna hitrost je en kurac :)
<krusi> zdje mam kako 10/1 adsl, jah no, cez 5Mbit ne gre :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa vem..sosedje pravijo da je res tko kot piše :)
<krusi> jst mam tako jebeno lokacijo da mi se vdsla neznajo dat siolovci :)
<CrazyLemon> jah..mogoče pa centrala še ni bila nadgrajena na vdsl :)
<CrazyLemon> Če imate ADSL na osnovi razvezane lokalne zanke, telefonski kabel povežite neposredno v priključek
<CrazyLemon> WAN.
<CrazyLemon> kako za vraga pa naj to vem?
<krusi> trial and error :P
<krusi> najbrs mas tko :)
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> trenutno mam spliter in njega uporabljam
<CrazyLemon> na amisu
<krusi> a bos meu telefon tud pr siolu?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<krusi> ce mas digital telefonski prek siola,pol das pac ta kabl direkt v modem, tm mas pa pol 2 porta za telefon vn
<CrazyLemon> super..tnx
<napsy> a google+ ze sprejema nove clane?
<nafisa> ne
<nafisa> samo tu in tam za par minut
<krusi> kaj pa to dons, cajt kr nikamor ne gre
<CrazyLemon> js sm včeraj uleteu not :D
<CrazyLemon> od 1-2am so sprejemal po moje :)
<napsy> aja
<CrazyLemon> jp..grega tudi..takoj ko sm mu invajt poslau je tkoj Å¡ou not :)
<krusi> a to bo tko kot gmail na zacetku, 3leta inite only :)
<CrazyLemon> sj ti si že gor.. :)
<CrazyLemon> krusi ne ne..baje bodo kr kmalu spustil folk not...sam 3 leta bo google+ beta :D
<krusi> a pa je kej ze narjen sploh? al sam neki je? :)
<CrazyLemon> ma men se zdi da je kr vse narejeno :D
<krusi> edin video chat? :P
<CrazyLemon> video chat nisem probal :)
<CrazyLemon> Če želite začeti uporabljati klepetalnice »Hangout«, najprej namestite vtičnik za Google Voice in Google Video.
<napsy> mja, to je krneki
<napsy> ka html5 ne podpira kamere al pa kj takega?
<CrazyLemon> em..pojma nimam..sam dvomim da podpira :)
<napsy> precej bedno
<andrejz> men se zdi da ob naključnih časih omogočijo povabljenim pridružitev
<nafisa> vsako uro pa ne mislim klikat
<andrejz> jaz sem popoldne 1x pa zvečer 1x pa je zvečer šlo
<nafisa> pa kaj mi dons vsi pošiljajo invite za linkedin
<nafisa> pol pa kliknem, da ga poznam ... in so noter vpisani že vsi moji podatki :S
<andrejz> drgač pa se bo google+ predvidoma čez 3 tedne odprl za vse do takrat pa se ne bo nič šokantnega zgodilo, IMO
<nafisa> a že čez 3 tedne?
<nafisa> aja, pol ni panike
<andrejz> ja 31.7. no
<andrejz> no saj je možno, da bodo dodatni zamiki če jim ne bo šlo vse po načrtih
<andrejz> nafisa, če imaš kaj časa lahko pogledaš Zvok, video in slike za napake - http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1450316/ubuntu.si/docs/index.html
<Pepelka> Namizni vodnik Ubuntu
<nafisa> mogla bi delat
<nafisa> pa ne morem
<nafisa> ležim pa se zvijam ko ranjena lisica
<nafisa> odpravljanje težav kot je brez zvoka?
<nafisa> madona
<nafisa> tole se pa sliš, ko da bi nemc prevaju :D
<andrejz> lisica?
<andrejz> ja sej zato pa je treba pregledat
<nafisa> preverite da ni nem?
<nafisa> kaj nem?
<nafisa> zvok nem?
<nafisa> :S
<andrejz> Muted
<andrejz> mislim, da je po ta novem pravilno utišan
 * sasa84 požgečka vse na kanalu
<krusi> pa brez sumnikov prevajite, kva so to zaene spake :P
<CrazyLemon> uporabljaj normalno kodiranje (UTF-8) pa ne boš vidu spak ;)
<krusi> sej mam :)
<krusi> sam se zmeri so neke spake, kr neke strehce nad crkam :P
<CrazyLemon> andrejz katero je Å¡e potrebno pregledat :)
<CrazyLemon> pa kje se te napake popravi :)
<CrazyLemon> že na index-u je typo
<CrazyLemon> 2
<andrejz> ja takrat se je na hitro prevedlo
<andrejz> jaz sem šel čez namige in trike
<krusi> a tole je sam doc,ne?
<andrejz> unih prvih pet linkov na vrhi
<andrejz> vrhu
<andrejz> pa čez nastavitve - http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1450316/ubuntu.si/docs/prefs.html sem na ene pol
<Pepelka> Uporabniške in sistemske nastavitve
<CrazyLemon> no če nafisa noče bom js vzel zvok video pa slike
<andrejz> ok popravi pa tukaj - https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/gnome-user-docs/+pots/gnome-user-docs-gnome-help/sl
<Pepelka> Slovenian (sl) : Template “gnome-user-docs-gnome-help” : “gnome-user-docs” source package : Translations : Natty (11.04) : Ubuntu
<andrejz> pa bom potem ko boš končal vse skup izvozil in posodobil
<krusi> sej bi kej pomagu,..ampak jst bi rabu se angleski prevod za referenco k 3/4 besed ne razumem :)
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajst
<CrazyLemon> a se da kako znotraj tega paketa iskat določene nize ?
<CrazyLemon> ker tale search kok js vem deluje za vse nize
<CrazyLemon> ne?
<CrazyLemon> pakete*
<CrazyLemon> ah ne..sj dela za tist paket..kul
<CrazyLemon> pozabi
<andrejz> samo za 1 paket je
<andrejz> hudo, lej kaj not piše -  V tem primeru morate svoj računalnik pokvariti. :D
<andrejz> saj maš angleški prevod zraven
<andrejz> @krusi: maš angleški prevod zraven
<andrejz> https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/index.html
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Desktop Guide
<krusi> itak nimam sumnikov na sihtu, da bi prevaju k mi je dougcajt, vcasih vem da sem iskal prevode, ki so bili brez sumnikov :)
<miha> mmmm tko en android programček končan nekak
<miha> :D
 * miha srečn
<CrazyLemon> nekak????
<CrazyLemon> send it da ga skritiziram!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<miha> lol
<miha> :$
<nafisa> policisti na krasu odkrili moško truplo
<Grega> ohhh neee!!
<nafisa> Grega, srce ..
<nafisa> pridi, da te potolažim
<Grega> kurc, v mehiko bo treba
<Grega> preden me najdejo
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> a je bil napsy kej tukej ?
<nafisa> Grega, kako se obnese mercedez?
<Grega> mercedez?
<nafisa> te ga pa nisi ti ubil
<nafisa> ok :))
<Grega> vw je bil
<nafisa> merđo je bil
<Grega> policija zavaja
<Grega> nekega univerzalnega daljica rabim
<Grega> predlogi?
<nafisa> hlače sleč
<Grega> nekaj manjsega rabim
<nafisa> saj ... tisto v hlačah je manjše kot hlače samo :D
<Grega> HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA
<nafisa> same*
<nafisa> je reku, da če dons rodim, da nič ne podpiše :D
<nafisa> rofl
<nafisa> jst mam tud google+
<nafisa> jao ... moj kolega ... kake klati
<nafisa> wow, slovenščina na google+. Cool. Kje se to izklopi?
<Sky[x]> kdo kle k ma cajt FB video chat sprobat ?
<Sky[x]> jst mam invite za g+ sam kos pise da prijave niso vec mozne, nafisa kdaj si se si prjavla ?
<Sky[x]> prijave za g+ so spet odprte :)
<nafisa> prejle sem se
<nafisa> pred 10 minutami
<Sky[x]> aha jst pa zdj
<Sky[x]> sam ime pa priimk mam real ostalo fake
<Sky[x]> :D
<miha> je kdo na debitel?
<nafisa> sem vedla, da boš kmal vprašal, miha :D
<miha> nafisa: pssst
<miha> :p
<nafisa> Sky[x], kar se pa FB chata tiče ...
<sasa84> Sky[x], si že sprobu fb chat?
<sasa84> uu, zdej mam tud jaz g+
<nafisa> mi vsiljuje .exe file ... k mi jo sploh noče nikakor zagnat
<Sky[x]> aja men je .jar fajl dol potegnil pa nalozil
<nafisa> aja?
<Sky[x]> https://s-cfs-snc6.fbcdn.net/84983/356/FacebookVideoCalling.jar
<Sky[x]> tole
<Pepelka> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=
<nafisa> to je vse v javi spisano :D
<nafisa> amm ... zdej mi pa povej še, kako se to inštalira
<nafisa> ni več moje spletne straniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<nafisa> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :'''''''''''''''(
<miha> :(
<nafisa> zdej morm pa na zunanji disk it iskat fajle
<nafisa> grrrrrrrrr
<Grega> huda bodi!
<CrazyLemon> in miha
<CrazyLemon> kaj tvoja aplikacija počne
<CrazyLemon> zdej ko sm bil odpru avto je pisalo da je 37° zunaj :)
<nafisa> Lansk poletje blo je fajn, pesek in na koži sol vsak dan, vsi problemi daleč stran in na puklnu le tvoja dlan. Na otoku tam nekje svet drugačne barve je, tam pozabiš čist na vse.
<upd> Link Quality=44/70  Signal level=-66 dBm
<upd> zna kdo to razložit ?
<nafisa> <samalex> hey guys --
<nafisa> <samalex> just got in to G+, pretty neat.
<nafisa> <samalex> reminds me of diaspora actually.
<upd> nj si vtaknejo nekam Å¡e ta g+
<nafisa> haha, upd ... kaj pa je narobe?
<upd> očitno nekdo ni najdu g točke, pa je naredil g+, ontopic, kr neki je, brezveze, pa vsi trollajo okol tega.
<nafisa> ja no ... ok ... glavno, da mi je zadevica všeč
<nafisa> za 1x ni Å¡e nobene butaste igrce ...
<nafisa> pa buzz mi je not dalo
<nafisa> kej je zdaj urban, ko ga rabim?
<upd> !t en sl premultiplication
<Pepelka> premultiplication
<miha> !t en sl pre multiplication
<Pepelka> pre množenje
<miha> pred-množenje :D
<nafisa> ni pred, miha, no
<nafisa> premnoženje je
<CrazyLemon> čez 5min pa bo že premoženje
<miha> :)
<nafisa> a da bo?
<nafisa> neki mi na polno melje
<nafisa> pa nimam pojma kaj
<nafisa> ker imam sam tole odprto
<nafisa> piše, da app. za telefon najdeš na: m.google.com/plus ... pol pa greš ... pa ti da, da pojdi na Market ... in tam ti napiše, da ne obstaja
<miha> lol
<CrazyLemon> niti js ga ne morem dobit
<CrazyLemon> :S
<nafisa> torej le nisem tok neumna
<nafisa> če ga še CrazyLemon ne more najt :d
<miha> ja, on je referenca
<CrazyLemon> !t en sl truncate
<Pepelka> odsekana
<CrazyLemon> hmmm
<CrazyLemon> couldn't truncate...ni mogoče odsekati ???
<nafisa> ni mogoče prebiti ...
<nafisa> če se nanaša na tvojo lobanjo
<miha> truncate je pr nizih za 'odrezat'
<miha> 'output truncated'
<miha> al kej takega
<miha> če je daljše kot dovoljeno
<CrazyLemon> tnx miha
<miha> np
<upd> inline void
<upd> toj c++ an ?
<matijja> jp
<matijja> al je mogoče že v c99
<upd> u točno
<upd> aj v C-ju kakšna možnost za neko metodo definirat dva imena z ifdef
<matijja> #define abc(x) funkcija(x)   ... nevem kako misleš z ifdef?
<upd> ubistvu bo to ql ja, sm tko slo. pa ang. imena funkcij
<upd> še neki, a če nekomu v tujino pošljem sms, morm dodat +386 ?
<upd> al bo to iphone oz. operater avtomatsko preusmeril na pravo Å¡t.
<CrazyLemon> operater bi to mogu
<miha> +386 morš dodat če nisi v +386 omrežju
<CrazyLemon> jp
<upd> aja pol pa ql
<miha> nekoč bral, da če si dost v tujem omrežju, boljš met kontakte vpisane kot npr +386 40, ne pa 040
<miha> ker pol vedno dela
<miha> ne vem če to še vela :D
<miha> oz kak kir telefon
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e vedno velja ja :)
<miha> hehe
<CrazyLemon> js tudi skoraj vedno vpišem +386
<CrazyLemon> just in case :)
<upd> ja jest učasih oboje, ker če je samo z +386 pol ne pokaže imena če iz .si kličejo me, ali obratno
<CrazyLemon> iphone pač
<CrazyLemon> :))
<upd> mja bi si moral slo pack dat gor... sicer pa tist tvoj droid ne seže do kolen iphonu ;)
<upd> Applov App Store, trgovina z aplikacijami za platformo iOS, je nedvomno najuspešnejša trgovina na svojem področju. Ima največje število aplikacij, največje število prenosov le-teh in največje zaslužke, tako za avtorje aplikacij kot za Apple, ki vzame 30 % cene vsakega nakupa. and so on.. :)
<CrazyLemon> jah..kok časa pa je že odprta :)     lahko si ti najbolši in najuspešnejši pa največje št. prenosov pa največje zaslužke če pa deluješ že X let več kot konkurenca :)
<CrazyLemon> je tko sasa84 ?
<miha> upd: apple je za p**** in metroseksualce...
<miha> :)
<CrazyLemon> sej je  kul..sam ni pa tak oh in sploh :)
<CrazyLemon> not anymore :)
<upd> miha; nism ne eno ne drugo pa mam iphone
<upd> ni oh in sploh je pa bolš k android xD
<CrazyLemon> kok android telefonov si pa mel do zdej? :>
<upd> sm jih uporabljal že ene par niso bili nič posebnega
<miha> men se tud iphone ne zdi nič posebnega. ampak ne čutim potrebe po posebnem
<upd> ampak os je os, oba delujeta zadovoljivo, sam iphone mi je lepša oblika kot kakšni drugi..
<miha> men je všeč ko je java.. apple ma neke svoje fore z 'objective c' eksotičnega
<nafi2> :)
<miha> ampak to ti je zih všeč ane? :)
<upd> objective-c je fail pač, ampak vsen 10x bolši od jave
<miha> ne vem, men java že sicer všeč, pa pr android se sam UI moral naučit, vse ostaloje 99% standardno. za apple bi moral vse od nule, sam za apple. je vredno?
<nafi2> meni dolgcas :(
<upd> jaz se nisem nič učil, je dost logično vse, ne vem kaj ne bi bilo standardno pri androidu pa je
<upd> pa pač java pa objective-c je debata za developerje
<miha> upd: 'standardni classpath' ni Sun/Oraclov ampak !g apache harmony
<Pepelka> Apache Harmony - Open Source Java Platform http://harmony.apache.org/
<miha> ki je v par detajlih mal drugač implementiran
<miha> ampak nič hudga, skor vse dela, ostalo pač pofklikaš
<upd> ojoj :)
<upd> za oba pa porabiš enoko časa za učenje
<miha> pač ko se zezu s tem kak z access filom delat, sta bla dva detajla drugač, razvijalc liba pomagal, pa delal pol
<miha> par vrstic od cele kode je moral bit drugač, da je delal na droid
<miha> drugih problemov nism mel :)
<upd> ma java sux tko ali drugače že od leta 1960
<miha> lol fašist applovski
<upd> jah tko je java sux vedno je vedno bo, apple gor al dol :)
<miha> zame je to versko vprašanje... :P
<miha> men se zdi java idealno načrtovan jezik
<upd> oh ja :)
<nafisa> Sky[x], need u
<nafisa> ka morm pol z unim jar fajlom, da mi začne delat video?
<Sky[x]> 4sex ?
<Sky[x]> nafisa: tist jar fajl je bil za osx :)
<Sky[x]> a sem pozabu pvoedat to ? hehe
<nafisa> Sky[x], dvomim, da bi ti mene hotu ...
<nafisa> tko da ...
<nafisa> po moje te tega nikol ne bi prosila :P
<Sky[x]> kaj zdj ti je ratal al ne ?
<Sky[x]> jst nimam ubuntuja pa se bateriji sem :˜
<Sky[x]> :>
<nafisa> ne, ni mi ratal
<nafisa> pa ko jebe FB
<nafisa> če majo tako zakomplicirano
<nafisa> zdej bo itak na g+
<Sky[x]> zalavfam chrome a mi za 2h pade batarija lol :D
<nafisa> haha
<Sky[x]> sem pa bvleku dol eclipse toj pa tud res :>
<nafisa> ja ja ... mejdun namal ...
<nafisa> to je treba tapru povedat
<Sky[x]> ?
<nafisa> pol Å¡ele, da si chrome zagnal
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> zdj sem za foro inemogocu flash in vse kar j mozno v chrome
<Sky[x]> in sem na 6:18
<Sky[x]> mam pa se terminal odprt pa irc pa po mapah brskam
<Sky[x]> sam nobene strani nimam odprte :)
<nafisa> no, fajn
<nafisa> ko sem jst na vlaku ... mam tud samo eno al pa 2 stvari odprti
<nafisa> če film gledam, mam samo tisto ...
<nafisa> tako, da mi baterija lih zdrži celo pot
<sasa84> ah ja...
<nafisa> kaj je, sasa84
<nafisa> ??
<nafisa> kaj vzdihuješ?
<nafisa> pizda, bom Å¡efa nahrulila
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUtLouWHSF8
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Lepi Dasa - uradni videospot&#x202c;&rlm;
<sasa84> nafisa, ma nč...
<sasa84> mal gruntam kaj rabm za jutr
<upd> jebu te dasa :D
<sasa84> hihi
<sasa84> upd, mogoče pa neb bil slab :P
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYdz5dMAQu0&NR=1 taj lepši :)
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Mile Kitic - videli se nismo dugo&#x202c;&rlm;
<upd> ma govno je on :)
<sasa84> a mile je pa car al kaj? :P
<sasa84> dj dj
<sasa84> od srbov...zalublena v balaševića ;)
<upd> seveda. usaj pet zna, usaj normalno ime ima, pa nima grozne frizure :D
<upd> tud balaševic je ql j
<upd> a
<nafisa> kaj je z daso?
<nafisa> aja
<nafisa> ok ...
<nafisa> dobr
<nafisa> bom tih :D
<sasa84> dasa je busanc :P
<zgaga> boosanc
<upd> sam Å¡e dj krmak manka
<miha> kajmak njam :)
<zgaga> smotko
<smotko> ja?
<zgaga> zanimiv nick
<smotko> Hvala enako
<andrejz> CrazyLemon si tu?
<CrazyLemon> andrejz sm
<miha> hm
<miha> kak se iz command lajna iz cdj anaredi iso
<miha> mi cdrom ne dela na prenosniku
<CrazyLemon> man dd
<miha> bom cel disk sesu? :)
<CrazyLemon> če dobr prebereš man ne boš :D
<CrazyLemon> nč..lejtr..
<CrazyLemon> večerja tajm
<nafisa> dober tek, CrazyLemon
<nafisa> js pa pod tuš pa nazaj delat
<Grega> you go girl!
<sasa84> oh, fajn ;)
<CrazyLemon> hvala :$
<Grega> je zgaga rekla smotkotu "dober nick"
<miha> hehe
<miha> ja
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> in smotko nato zgagi "tvoj tudi"
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Grega> pol pa je upd sel
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> mihko, kaj bo lepga?
<miha> a?
<upd> / For speed reasons, use the unroll-loops option of your compiler toj isto kot če v zaporedju nekaj napišem a ?
<napsy> upd: jup
<upd> napsy; si uporabljal kaj to, kak je pa flag za gcc ?
<napsy> -funroll-loop
<napsy> nism nikol
<napsy> -funroll-loops
<upd> ql tnx :)
<napsy> np
<CrazyLemon> matr sm se najedu :D
<upd> ta opengl je čist fuckup :)
<napsy> v kakem smislu?
<upd> ehe zajeban, tle mam 3k vrstic kode za vse izračune vektorjev, matrik, quaternionov.. itd
<upd> use preštudirat.. it will take time :)
<upd> zdej mam že tko FPS game, sam z vektorji pa trigonometrične funkcije, pa bi rad v matrike spravu paj full dela :)
<upd> “Debugging is twice as hard as writing the code in the first place. Therefore, if you write the code as cleverly as possible, you are, by definition, not smart enough to debug it.”
<upd> — Brian W. Kernighan (C programming language co-inventor)
<upd> :)
<napsy> heh ma prav
<upd> da :)
<CrazyLemon> matr me tale siol mal heca
<CrazyLemon> kje za vraga naj dobim upo. ime ter geslo ??
<miha> mislim, da se prvič kr registriraš
<miha> nekak
<miha> tko je blo pred leti
<miha> s cdjem
<miha> al neki na winsih
<miha> :D
<CrazyLemon> nimam cdja :D
<CrazyLemon> mam registracijske podatke
<CrazyLemon> ne vem pa kje naj jih uporabim :D
<CrazyLemon> ker ni navodil :D
<Aseq> provi register.siol.net
<CrazyLemon> blaaaah
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> zdej najdu
<CrazyLemon> nonstop reklamirajo servis.siol.net
<CrazyLemon> pa na listu piše da grem na servis.siol.net
<CrazyLemon> zdej na MOBITELOVI strani preberem da je register
<CrazyLemon> tnx anyway Aseq :D
<Aseq> :)
<CrazyLemon> to pa je to :)
<miha> hm kir libsdl je pravi za 10.04 ? :)
<miha> Kakorkoli, naslednji paketi ga nadomestijo: libsdl1.2debian-alsa libsdl1.2debian-nas libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio libsdl1.2debian-oss libsdl1.2debian-esd libsdl1.2debian-all
<miha> pulse?
<CrazyLemon> libsdl?
<CrazyLemon> wiiii 150 lajkov na fb
<miha> jah
<miha> ok pogruntu kak naštimat ut2004 :D
<miha> dela!
<CrazyLemon> tutorial napisat!
<Grega> ut je menda edina igrca, ki sem jo jaz "bolj zares" igral :)
<Grega> pa serious sam!
<CrazyLemon> serious sam sm tudi js igral
<CrazyLemon> dvojko če se ne motim :D
<Grega> to vec ne vem
<Grega> sem pa pravkar zvedel, da so hrvati scodali to
<Grega> zanimivo
<CrazyLemon> koga????
 * sasa84 je lačna... :((
 * CrazyLemon ni :))
<Grega> croteam
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dj mi nared en sendvič no :((
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 hot dog? prej sm jedu fenomenalne pečene hrenovke pa pomfri :D
<sasa84> hm...lohk ja
<sasa84> pomfrija že fuuuuuuuuuuuuul cajta nism jedla
<CrazyLemon> niti js..zato sm si tokrat naredu :D
<sasa84> njams
<CrazyLemon> pa majoneza + kecap + tobasco kot omakco zravn
<sasa84> grem pogledat kaj je kej v hladilniku
<CrazyLemon> pa domače kumarce :D
<sasa84> od the prilog...najbl mi je kul ajvar
<Grega> euromillion 185m :> mislim, da bom kaksno srecko napisal :>
<CrazyLemon> zadnjič je en bastard dobu 170mio
<CrazyLemon> prejšni teden men se zdi
<Grega> u pm, 8eur je eno polje
<Grega> kaj si nor, 185mio... vsem vam castim pir!
<Grega> :))))
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> cheap ass bastard
<CrazyLemon> js bi ti najmanj android telefon kupu!
<CrazyLemon> najmanj!
<Grega> jaz pa tebi iPhone!
<CrazyLemon> evil bastard
<zgaga> morm probat 3ds max 2012, da vidim ce zmrzuje tako kot predhodnik
<CrazyLemon> maya ftw :)
<zgaga> a ni maya bolj za animacije?
<CrazyLemon> sej je tudi 3ds
<zgaga> a lahko v mayi ekstrudiras poligon?
<CrazyLemon> ekstru wat?   nism se ravno s tem ukvarjal ..torej verjetno ne  - čist možno da ja :D
 * sasa84 papca kosmiče :D
<sasa84> zdej grem pa film nazaj gledat :P
<CrazyLemon> x-men first class je kul
<sasa84> nč, spat grem :)
<sasa84> nočko
<upd> kaj bo pa upd jedu ?
<miha> ut2004 fajn spet mal
<nafisa> wiiiiii
<nafisa> konc z delom za danes
<smotko> Konec dela že ob 1h zjutrej? Kaj pa je to za ena brezvezna služba? :p
<nafisa> ja, ponavadi je vsaj do 4ih
<nafisa> al pa 6ih
<nafisa> tako da sem prav vesela, da smo kmalu zaključili
<nafisa> skajči skače :D
<nafisa> grem js ninat nanat
<nafisa> nočko vsem
 * nafisa is away: Jebem se ... ne moti!
<Sky[x]> lol
#ubuntu-si 2011-07-09
<sasa84> jutrčko ;)
<andrejz> živjo bobe__
<andrejz> :)
<bobe__> andrejz: ojla
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> bobe ?
<bobe__> Sky[x]: jo
<bobe__> kaj zdej?
<Sky[x]> jo
<Sky[x]> vroce je
<Sky[x]> pa vent mi lavfa na stropu hehe
<nafisa> ne me j****, kok je blo fajn spat
 * nafisa is back (gone 09:49:21)
<CrazyMelon> sup
<CrazyMelon> a kr nobenga
<nafisa> haha ... bogsigavedi, kje se limunčič nahaja
<CrazyMelon> sup #2
<nafisa> melončič
<nafisa> kes ti?
<CrazyMelon> v avtu.. pa ti?:)
<nafisa> v moli sobici
<CrazyMelon> vsaj ti ni vroce!  :)
<nafisa> to pa res
<CrazyMelon> se dobro da mal piha
<CrazyMelon> ce ne bi se skuhal
<upd> v avtu pa more na irca xD
<upd> a stojiš v kakšni gužvi ? :)
<CrazyMelon> nope.. parkiran :)
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, klima :D
<andrejz> melona kaj si ti včeraj pregledal
<andrejz> živjo nafisa?
<nafisa> oj, andrejz
<CrazyMelon> nafisa ne bo klima eno uro prizgana
<nafisa> kaj sploh v avtu čepiš?
<nafisa> nimaš nobenega drevesa blizu?
<CrazyMelon> andrejz poglej loge ;)
<andrejz> saj lahok tud poveš ;)
<nafisa> bi šel lepo v senčko sedet
<CrazyMelon> cel gozd je.. sam ni tako blizu
<nafisa> da ni nobenega drevesa blizu ...
<nafisa> kjes ti to?
<nafisa> prekmurje? :D
<CrazyMelon> andrejz lahko ze.. sam ne bom..  to je payback za punbb :p
<andrejz> kater log? ubutnu.si al prevajalci?
<CrazyMelon> log pod mangartom
<nafisa> hahahaha
<CrazyMelon> prevajalci
<nafisa> sorry, andrejz ... samo ... tok je fajn videt, ko te krejzi zafrkava
<nafisa> bret*
<nafisa> brat**
<CrazyMelon> ga ne zafrkavam
<andrejz> Crazy je zloben :)
<CrazyMelon> sam ponavljam kar je on meni :)
<nafisa> andrejz, a ti si njega tut tkole jebal v glavo?
<andrejz> itak da ne
<andrejz> jaz sem ko angelček :)
<nafisa> Å¡ur
<nafisa> jep ... aj beliv det
<nafisa> dvomim, da si do tipov vedno tko prjazn, ko do mene ... :D
<andrejz> :D
<CrazyMelon> zita jabolka mleko frutabella rox
<nafisa> zita?
<nafisa> kaj s ti na izletu, CrazyMelon
<nafisa> ??
<CrazyMelon> recimo
<CrazyMelon> moj se je predcasno kp
<CrazyMelon> koncal
<andrejz> crazylemon si ti ziher napisal?
<CrazyMelon> jp
<CrazyMelon> vceraj
<andrejz> čudno
<andrejz> ja zvok video pa slike
<andrejz> samo a se nisi pol še nečesa drugega lotil?
<CrazyMelon> reku sm ja
<CrazyMelon> samo nisem se
<upd> ima chromium browser kakšno možnost sortirat tab'e  po url naslovu ?
<CrazyMelon> zeh
<napsy> lp
<upd> lp
<upd> nafisa;
<upd> ups. napsy
<upd> typedef struct _Matrix
<upd> {
<upd> 	float m[16];
<upd> }Matrix;
<upd> struct Matrix IdentityM = { 1.0, 0.0, 0.0, 0.0, 0.0, 1.0, 0.0, 0.0, 0.0, 0.0, 1.0, 0.0, 0.0, 0.0, 0.0, 1.0 };
<upd> kak bi tole naredil pravilno
<napsy> um
<napsy> si ze deklariru Matrix
<napsy> oz cak.
<upd> če bi bilo float m1; float m2; pa do 15.. v strukturi bi to delal
<upd> typedef struct _Vector
<upd> {
<upd> 	float x;
<upd> 	float y;
<upd> 	float z;
<upd> }Vector3;
<upd> static Vector3 Up = { 0.0, 1.0, 0.0 };
<upd> tkoj npr. za vektor to dela, sam tam je pa arrray
<napsy> um
<upd> :D
<napsy> http://pastie.org/2187428
<Pepelka> #2187428 - Pastie
<napsy> poskus tk napisat
<upd> to teb dela ?
<upd> mhm dvomim da bo delal
<upd> mmm dela
<upd> hmm
<upd> aha tud moje dela samo struct sem dal stran
<upd> zakaj pa pol pri vektorjih dela z struct
<napsy> ker nimas besede struct ko deklariras spremenljivko Up
<upd> aja dumbass sj nimam struct pri vektorjih
<upd> mja sm zajebal hotu sm napisat static ne struct xD
<upd> dela zdej
<upd> thanks :D
<napsy> np :)
<upd> napsy; Å¡e nekaj kako nj definiram
<upd> DegCos(angle);
<napsy> kot funkcijo?
<upd> #define DegCos(x)  cos((x*PI)/180)
<upd> tole nekak ja
<napsy> aja, ja
<upd> da mi avtomatsko spremeni v stopinje je ql ?
<napsy> ja
<upd> super hvala :)
<napsy> np
<Sky[x]> a to mas C/C++ ?
<napsy> zgleda kot s :-)
<Sky[x]> ?
<napsy> ah, c :)
<upd> ahh sm 16k€ http://www.my-watchsite.com/type-xxii-3880-st-3880sth2-3xv-breguet-1045.html :>
<Pepelka> Breguet Watch  Type XXII 3880 ST made of  for Men - Collection Type XX Reference : 3880ST/H2/ 3XV
<nafisa> to je za 5 naših avtov, jebote ... 16k€
<bogdanov> ooo
<upd> :>
<upd> !t en sl transpose
<Pepelka> prenesti
<Grega> a ve kdo kaj o tem logitech harmony daljincih?
<Sky[x]> nop
<miha> nop
<Sky[x]> fuck ane en pojekt bi nared naredu
<Sky[x]> pa se psloh ne morm odloct kaj bi vzel codeigniter al ZF
<Sky[x]> CI je simple ZF je pa ful ene jebe pa povhn za brat tiste dokumentacije ..
<Sky[x]> kva jst splohp isem ta vrocina res vpliva name :S
<miha> :)
<Sky[x]> in ti miha kaj kej ustvarjas ?
<sedovsek> upd: Kupujes Breguet?
<Sky[x]> zakaj so te ure tok drage ?
<sedovsek> Mehanizmi, komplikacije.
<sedovsek> Razlicne dodelave, top-noch materiali, ipd.
<sedovsek> Predvsem komplikacije mehanizmov.
<sedovsek> Zaloge navitja, ipd.
<miha> Sky[x]: dans nč
<miha> ut2004 igral
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> kaj ce bi jst se CS zalavfal :D
<upd> sedovsek; ne ne kupujem sm mal gledam
<upd> Sky[x]; drage so zato, ker ima 10Hz natančnost in so najbolj natančne kar mehanični mehanizem v urah dopušča dons
<upd> k ma en cagar za sekunde un rdeč gre pa v 30s okol, za še bolj natančni prikaz.. pa tud ostalo kot je sedovsek rekel.
<Sky[x]> aha aha
<Sky[x]> pa kaj ti bo taka natancnost se jabes bond 007 je ne rab
<Sky[x]> pa niti chuck noris ne :D
<nafisa> Sky[x], ti sam da čimcnej skos prideš, a? :D
<upd> chuck noris lohk šteje natančneje kot ta ura :P
<upd> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rotation_matrix#Basic_rotations tlele te k so 0 ne uporabim v izračunu
<Pepelka> Rotation matrix - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<upd> tam k je pa 1 pa pač normalno pustim kar bi moral bit tam ane npr. x,y,z
<upd> oz. vrednost samo kar je 2*1 normalno
<upd> 2
<upd> cc
<upd> jao..
<upd> !g mathematica ubuntu
<Pepelka> Mathematica - Community Ubuntu Documentation https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mathematica
<CrazyLemon> !g wolframalpha
<Pepelka> Wolfram Alpha http://www.wolframalpha.com/
<upd> jaja to skoz uporabljam...
<upd> http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=vector+{+1%2C+-4%2C+-2+}
<Pepelka> vector &#x7b; 1, -4, -2 &#x7d; - Wolfram|Alpha
<upd> mi gre naživce k skoz obrača ta box okol..
<upd> !t en sl row
<Pepelka> zapored
<upd> !t en sl column
<Pepelka> stolpec
<nafisa> grem jst delat dalje ... mejte se ... čaw baw
 * nafisa is away: Jebem se ... ne moti!
<zgaga> row = vrstica
<upd> yess
<upd> nafisa; jebaj se počasi in z užitkom!
<bogdanov> lol
<upd> kwaj bogdanov
<upd> a kej dogaja dons kje ?
<Sky[x]> na bledu ej nocna 10ka
<Sky[x]> ukol jezera zdj ob 22h
<Grega> kak hudica pridem na teletext na tej "digitalni televiziji"-shit
<CrazyLemon> na siolu pritisneš tipko TXT
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> reboot
<Grega> oh, god, ni ga!
<bogdanov> upd evo bo ti? biu na bledu :)
<upd> Grega; mora bit nekje..
<upd> bogdanov; ma bo, kmš sej učeri zapru, veselice pa ni nobene ni kam it :)
<Grega> ne, ni ga
<Grega> http://www.alter.si/tabla/showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/871408/page/0/fpart/all/vc/1/nt/3
<Pepelka> Telemach Cisco sprejemniki (te�ave, prito�be,...)
<bogdanov> upd aja nism vedu :)
<upd> mja ni več študentov da bi popivali
<upd> ah ja cisco :)
<Grega> CrazyLemon: kolk pa placujes na siolu?
<CrazyLemon> Grega ne plačujem še nič
<CrazyLemon> bom pa 33€
<CrazyLemon> drugač je pa cena 36€ al neki takega :)
<CrazyLemon> če želiš vse programe pa 45
<Grega> to je za en tv? kaj pa potem dodatni?
<CrazyLemon> to pa ne vem :)
<CrazyLemon> in ja to je en tv..za dodatni pol moraš dodatno plačat  za STB pa še verjetno je višja cena..ne vem
<Grega> pizda, v sosednji ulici majo optiko
<Grega> ne vem, ce je 100m od tu
<Grega> voham jo lahko
<CrazyLemon> če jo lahk vohaš jo lahk tudi šlataš
<CrazyLemon> tako je pravilo
<Grega> tocno vem kje je kabl :>
<Grega> mater jim!
<CrazyLemon> si jim kaj težil?
<Grega> ne
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ne?
<CrazyLemon> reci da bi tvoja firma hotla met optiko
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> naceloma sem zadovoljen s t-2.. ampak ne morem met tvja na t-2.. in zdaj so me razpizdli s to "digitalno televizijo" ki nima teleteksta
<Grega> :>
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ne moreš met tvja?
<Grega> en tv bi lahko mel
<Grega> zaradi razdalje..
<bogdanov> kolk
<bogdanov> si odaljen?
<Grega> >1km
<CrazyLemon> zakaj misliš da bo kaj drugače na siolu? :)     ma siol kaj bližje centralo?
<Grega> ne vem
<bogdanov> grega
<bogdanov> vdsl?
<Grega> vdsl2
<CrazyLemon> jah gregor jebela cesta
<bogdanov> aha
<CrazyLemon> pozanimaj se
<bogdanov> itak je
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> to pol od siola
<bogdanov> same shit
<bogdanov> ista centrala
<yang> ogni se IPTV, ce se le da
<upd> seveda da je drugače, vdsl2 vdsl zato moreš bit pri t2 bližje..
<bogdanov> optiko pocak
<yang> ker bos gledal namesto programa, kockice
<bogdanov> yang potrjujem
<bogdanov> mam vdsl jajca
<yang> nima veze to z bandwidthom, ne dela dobro niti na optiki
<Grega> ja, saj.. je rekel stric na t-2 da bi blo treba downgradeat internet na 2mb, pa pol bi sla ena televizija
<Grega> jaz bi mel net 10 pa 3 televizije :>
<CrazyLemon> no ne vem kako je pri vas..ampak  js kle ne slišim teh pritožb :)
<bogdanov> grega
<bogdanov> se pol nebi slo
<bogdanov> jst mam 3 tvje
<bogdanov> pa ce uporablam enga alpa 3
<yang> pa ce hoces imet HDTV programe, placas 50 eur mesecno za TV samo
<bogdanov> isti kurac
<Grega> ..
<upd> jest mam 6 tv-jev, pa so vsi prek ene antene, sam ko je sneg gor jih mal zamede.
<Grega> bom castil siolu 100m kabla, pa naj potegnejo do mene :)
<Grega> :))
<yang> upd: kok parov oci pa imas ?
<upd> erm. po celi bajti :)
<yang> pismo, ti si en abramovich pol
<upd> usak ma svojka
<upd> svoj tv ane kreh
<yang> a mas na sekretu tud tv ?
<upd> paj mpeg4, lepš slika ko na vsaki optiki
<upd> yang; ne še, čeprav sm razmišljal o tem
<yang> ;)
<yang> jst sploh ne gledam TVja
<yang> na internetu mas vse
<upd> true
<yang> kul mi je edin za kasken torrent DVD
<bogdanov> jst gledam prek vlcja tv :P
<upd> tis pa car :)
<yang> http://i.imgur.com/243Me.jpg
<bogdanov> hehe :))
<Grega> to je ziher kje iz reddita
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov x-men first class
<vatts> lp
<bogdanov> crazy aja?
<CrazyLemon> valda itak
<bogdanov> bom
<bogdanov> pogledu
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> r5?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<bogdanov> X-Men First Class 2011 R5 LiNE READNFO XViD - IMAGiNE
<bogdanov> paje kul slika?
<CrazyLemon> tega js mam
<CrazyLemon> pa če gledaš na PCju je ok
<CrazyLemon> sam so tudi druge
<bogdanov> bolse al?
<bogdanov> dj ksn screen
<bogdanov> nared
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/shot0001.png
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če so bolše..verjetno so...zakaj bi jih drugač releaseal
<bogdanov> aha ok je
<bogdanov> po urce
<bogdanov> pa pogledam
<bogdanov> :)
<Grega> bom si jaz tud spodosil
<Grega> (no, saj razumete :))
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov sposodiš si (tako kot grega) sample
<CrazyLemon> pa prečekiraš če ti je kul
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> sample pa si takoj sposodiš :)
<Grega> omg
<Grega>              685.9 / 2175.2 MB Rate:   7.8 / 10870.6 KB Uploaded:     0.5 MB [27%]  0d  0:02 [   R: 0.00]
<Grega>              871.8 / 2175.2 MB Rate:  19.0 / 11019.7 KB Uploaded:     1.1 MB [34%]  0d  0:02 [   R: 0.00]
<Grega> 50% :>
<Grega> krejzi sit
<Grega> 90% :)
<CrazyLemon> seedbox? :)
<Grega> 100 :>
<Grega> vps
<vatts> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7By7FFfL_XI&feature=feedu
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Pro Photographer, Cheap Camera (#5 Graham Uden)&#x202c;&rlm;
<Grega> ma kdo kako ql ime za gostovanje spletnih trgovin? kot ruf.si?
<CrazyLemon> ruf.si ni kul ime :p
<vatts> ni kul ime :D
<Grega> ja, torej drugo ime za isto/podobno storitev
<CrazyLemon> GoST :p
<Grega> ampak.. gost.si..
<CrazyLemon> je zasedeno
<CrazyLemon> i know :D
<Grega> ja..
<Grega> trgovin.ca
<CrazyLemon> mah..tako ime asocira na trgovino
<CrazyLemon> ne gostovanje spletnih trgovin :D
<Grega> saj pol so poddomene na to
<CrazyLemon> aja
<CrazyLemon> pol pa kul
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Grega> isto kot so sedaj na ruf.si
<CrazyLemon> porno.trgovin.ca
<CrazyLemon> !
<CrazyLemon> pri domene.si maš .ca za cca. 21€ z DDV
<Grega> ja, to gre skoz
<CrazyLemon> na godaddy je verjetno ceneje
<Grega> ne vem... das blagoslov?
<Grega> :)
<vatts> godaddy.com? :D
<vatts> trgovini.ca :D
<CrazyLemon> jah lej..razn če maš bolšo idejo je ta kr kul :)
<CrazyLemon> +drugač
<vatts> ja ma more bit i na konc
<vatts> kao mini trgovina :)
<Grega> ne vem, trenutno mi je ta najbolj..
<vatts> brb, grem pogledat če mi je že razneslo tiste 3 AA NiMH 2700mAh baterije na polnilcu
<vatts> pred 3h je reklo da je not dalo cca 4000mAh =D
<Grega> ceprav bi lahko blo tud mogoce malo bolj internacionalno..
<CrazyLemon> trgovi.na :D
<vatts> Grega, če najdeš .op TLD maš lahka sh.op
<vatts> :D
<CrazyLemon> to je za slo + ex yu
<Grega> ..
<CrazyLemon> wat?
<Grega> nekak ne "butne" :)
<Grega> ah, useless ste.. samo veste kaj ni ql, drugih predlogov pa nimate..
<Grega> treba bo nekaj skadit, da dobimo domisljija :>
<CrazyLemon> bastard..ko dam predlog ti 'nekak ne butne'
<CrazyLemon> in ti men pol da smo useless
<CrazyLemon> bastard en stajerski!
<vatts> :D
<Grega> ce pa je "trgovina"...
<vatts> SERA JE DOVOLJ ZA FSE
<vatts> <vatts> Grega, če najdeš .op TLD maš lahka sh.op
<vatts> kaj drugega je Å¡e bolj internacionalno ko SHOP
<vatts> morda shoppy
<Grega> ni
<vatts> torej shop.py
<Grega> tud ni
<Grega> daj predlog, ki je mogoc!!
<vatts> ja no
<vatts> reci mi kaj za vraga je zate bolj INTERNACIONALNO
<Grega> :)
<vatts> http://www.:).com
<vatts> xD
<vatts> nic
<vatts> ce je tako vzdusje jst grem
<vatts> caos =)
<Grega> lol
<miha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwDPoh3sdA0
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Unreal Tournament 2004 Gameplay Faster than UT3&#x202c;&rlm;
<miha> nafi
<nafi2> tralala
<nafi2> oj, miha
<nafi2> sem samo prišla pogledat, če je kdo živ
<nafi2> se mi rahlo ne da delat
<nafi2> pa vroce je v klubu
<miha> hehe
<miha> seksajo?
<nafi3> grrrr
<nafi3> nic, miha
<nafi3> lepo se mej
<nafi3> pa pozdravi ostale ... ce bote kaj cvekali
<nafi3> cawcaw
<miha> lp
<Sky[x]> sex je nov nacin za pridobivanej toplotne energije :)
<miha> a ni že dost vroče :D
<frojnd> jow jow
<CrazyLemon> how how
<CrazyLemon> to je naš najljubši šov!
<frojnd> spet buce...
<frojnd> mormo it na ubuntu-si-mimo-naslova
<CrazyLemon> zakaj že?
<frojnd> kr tle se govori samo o ubuntu
<frojnd> aja ne vec.. topic so spremenil
<frojnd> lahko tut kumare...
<CrazyLemon> lies lies all lies
<frojnd> kul :)
<CrazyLemon> kdo to?
<CrazyLemon> the others?
 * frojnd is whispering.. t h e   o t h e r s 
<frojnd> http://www.siol.net/data/fotogalerije/slovenija/2011/07/skoki_v_vodo_maribor.aspx
<Pepelka> Fotogalerija: Maribor: skoki v Dravo kot nalašč za vroč poletni dan - SiOL.net
<CrazyLemon> danes je res blo fcking hot
<frojnd> mhm
<Grega> kaj je PBX in a Flash?
<frojnd> kaj to misls asterx?
<frojnd> asterisk*
<Grega> kaj je ze asterisk?
<frojnd> asterisk je nevem kak bi reku
<frojnd> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asterisk_(PBX)
<Pepelka> Asterisk (PBX) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<Grega> torej kot neka platforma ta... telekom..
<Grega> hmz
<Grega> kaj mi bo to, ko pa mam kolo!
<uni4dfx> dobro jutr
<uni4dfx> o
<smotko> A kdo tuki nuca google+ invajt?
<CrazyLemon> not me
<bogdanov> ooo
<nafi2> kuku
<nafi2> :P
<nafi2> nobenga ... ahhhh
<bogdanov> ne
<nafi2> o, srce
<nafi2> ?ti pa skos za kompom
<bogdanov> treba delat
<nafi2> :)
<nafi2> jst tut delam
<bogdanov> pridna
<nafi2> pa enga tiča mam pri glavi
<nafi2> pa joško
<nafi2> :D
<bogdanov> kul
<nafi2> bemu sunac, me ven skos mece na telefonu
<miha> hehe
<nafi2> no, zdaj pa nisem vec na kavcu
<nafi2> vsi neki v akciji
<nafi2> sam jst moram skos za vrata pa sank skrbet
<miha> seksajo?
<nafi> ja
<nafi> pa se kaj drugega
<miha> kul
<miha> jst se pa mal strelu mal se Å¡e bom :D
<nafi2> kaj pa si delu?
<miha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwDPoh3sdA0
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Unreal Tournament 2004 Gameplay Faster than UT3&#x202c;&rlm;
<miha> neki takega
<nafi2> pisda
<nafi2> do jaja :D
<nafi2> grem jdt dol... mejte se ... se javm kaj kasnej. mam guzvo za sankom
#ubuntu-si 2011-07-10
 * nafisa is back (gone 07:51:42)
<nafisa> madoniš ...
<nafisa> zdej pa vsi dol
<nafisa> ko bi mi kdo pomagu zaspat ...
<Sky[x]> kdo mi najde tole themo :D
<Sky[x]> http://www.beyondcoding.com/2008/02/21/using-zend-framework-with-codeigniter/#more-23
<Pepelka> Using Zend Framework with CodeIgniter | Beyond Coding
<CrazyLemon> 20€
<Tadej> lp
<Sky[x]> lp
<Tadej> ma kdo google+ invite?
<Tadej> da vidim whats all the fuzz about :)
<Sky[x]> se na color theme za clipse jo ne najdem kva sele pol za netbeams grr
<Sky[x]> tadej: povej mail pa obis
<upd> u
<CrazyLemon> en mal je vroče :)
<CrazyLemon> wiiii
<CrazyLemon> najdu google+ app
<upd> Takmicili se Cak Noris, Brus Li i Mile Kitic ko ce da ubije azdaju....
<upd> Ulazi prvi Cak Noris i izlazi i kaze: "U kakva azdaja!!!"
<upd> Onda udje Brus LI, izlazi i kaze: "U kakva azdaja!!!"
<upd> I na﻿ kraju udje Mile Kitic, a izlazi azdaja i kaze: "U kakva seljacina!!!" :D :D :D
<CrazyLemon> wtf je 'azdaja' ?
<upd> zmaj :)
<upd> !t auto sl azdaju
<Pepelka> zmaj
<CrazyLemon> ah lol :)
<upd> ;D
<upd> zanimivo...
<Sky[x]> crazy ksn app pa to za ubuntu al android ?
<CrazyLemon> android
<CrazyLemon> sam sucks
<CrazyLemon> ker se ne moreš prijavit z drugim mailom
<CrazyLemon> edin s tistim s katerim si vpisan v telefon
<upd> jah android ane :)
<CrazyLemon> res je android
<CrazyLemon> sem lepo dodal Å¡e en account za sync
<CrazyLemon> in mi je takoj ob dodanem acc prepoznalo da uporabljam g+
<CrazyLemon> ter mi ponudi sinhronizacijo obvestil
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> in sedaj se lahko prijavim s tistim acc v g+ app :)
<yang> crazylemon tist google plus je over limit
<yang> ne morem se prijavit, zato ti nisem poslal invite
<CrazyLemon> yang sej ni treba..sem se že prijavu :)
<CrazyLemon> že tist dan ko sm dobu invajt :)
<yang> kako pa ti je ratal
<CrazyLemon> yang jah..probal sm ob tapravi uri :D
<yang> kdaj
<CrazyLemon> jah ob različnih urah odpirajo prijavo
<CrazyLemon> js sm takrat ob 1ih se prijavu
<CrazyLemon> zadnjič so odprli ob 16ih
<CrazyLemon> etc :)
<yang> kurc jih gleda kretene, ce nemorjo lastnega invita sprejet
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<yang> ne bpm sploh vec probaval
<CrazyLemon> vsebuje tudi nearby poste..kul :)
<upd> Dnevni horoskop:
<upd> 10.07.2011
<upd> Danes boste neprestano v gibanju, saj boste nedeljo želeli izkoristiti do zadnje minute.
<upd> res roka je neprestano v gibanju ko pijem kavo xD
<upd> 24ur fail Katera znana Slovenka ima po vašem mnenju najlepši nasmeh? ni murkota na seznamu :S
<Sky[x]> ket beres horoskop
<Sky[x]> najbolj sem i dopade zurnal al pa rtvslo
<upd> 24muk
<upd> ka a tam je kj bl pametnega napisan :)
<Sky[x]> 24kur splohn e berem
<upd> Seksualno ni niti najmanj zadržana, morda hoče včasih le dajati tak vtis. Hitro občuti intimnost, v kateri se lahko sprosti in pokaže svoje čare.
<upd> true true :D
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> sploh nv kak bi tole zbrisov :>
<Sky[x]> http://www.eclipsecolorthemes.org/?view=theme&id=2540
<Pepelka> UrbanPHP - Eclipse Color Themes
<upd> hm ?
<Sky[x]> sam teli predogledi so cudni, mors dol potegnt pa probat da sploh vids a je ok al ni
<Sky[x]> potrebni so se popravki :)
<Sky[x]> lahko pa sprobas pa povec kaj i ni ql
<upd>  /static/css/style.css?v=22 HTTP/1.1
<Sky[x]> a ?
<upd> lol.
<upd> čeb rad zbrisov ane
<Sky[x]> ja kako nej themo umaknem iz paga sploh ?
<upd> ah ne vem, tko da jo zbrišeš tam kjerkoli pač je ? 0.o
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShMnrfWRTFo&feature=share
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;LIKA - Coturo (Official Music Video) [HD]&#x202c;&rlm;
<upd> http://desktop.freewallpaper4.me/view/original/2135/3d-beach.jpg yeee
<miha> !g test
<Pepelka> Test.com Web Based Testing and Certification Software v2.0 http://test.com/
<Sky[x]> miha ti si eclipe user ?
<Sky[x]> ni mi jasn ket spremenim kam naj mi shranjuje na novo ustvarjene prpjekte :>
<miha> ne vem .. jst pustil workspace
<miha> ampak maš pod nastavitvami to :D
<Sky[x]> ma ja sam ne najdem ket nastavm v ker file grr
<Sky[x]> pridem pa do tja kejr lahko odstranis pot :)
<Sky[x]> uf najdu da me vprasa
<Sky[x]> resen sem heh :D
<Grega> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eliQhN_vQRc
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Big Foot Mama, Matr je mr&#39;z&#x202c;&rlm;
<upd> http://pastebin.com/kBmWmz5d a bo prov \o/
<Pepelka> [C] static Matrix MatrixMultiply(Matrix matrix1, Matrix matrix2)  {  	Matrix result  - Pastebin.com
<napsy> ce ti v tujino, recimo hrvasko, posljes sms, kolk to stane pa kdo placa?
<nafisa> pelje me vlak v daljaveeeeeeeeee
<nafisa> vsi na soncku
<vatts> mene pa backtrack 5 in intel pro/wireless v kurac =D
<nafisa> o,vatts
<vatts> bom popizdil bom reku fotru nej se sam navadi brljat take stvari
<vatts> o nafisa  :D
<nafisa> pusti fotra, ce pojma nima
<vatts> napsy, odvisno keri ponudnik mas
<vatts> napsy, če pošlje z HR v SLO, plačaš celo ceno, če slo-hr tudi plačaš celo ceno, če kličeš ti z HR v slo plačaš vse, če kliče kdo V hrvaško plača do meje, od meje dalje plača klicani
<vatts> nafisa, sj jst bi tudi znal nekak
<vatts> bi tel znat*
<vatts> ampak me jeble
<vatts> na laptopu mam pro/wifi lan 2100
<vatts> pa mi noče BT5 zagnat
<vatts> mam tudi PCIMCIA kartico (ja, laptop je FUL star) in jo zazna "plug and play", ampak airmon-ng noče zalaufat monitor mode na npr. mon0
<napsy> hm
<vatts> me jebe vse v glavo :)
<vatts> napsy, kolko stane pa poglej na ponudnika - jst vem za avstrijo da je klic v avstrijo .20 ali .30e, avstrija-> slo skorej .50e, sms pa 14c ;)
<napsy> ok kul tnx
<vatts> Np. ne bi vedu ma smo glih pred kakim mesecm meli exkurzijo na dunaj =))
<vatts> šola uči celo tudi pametne reči! xD
<Sky[x]> vatts: nov komp je resitev hehe
<Sky[x]> men lepo zdj dela :)
<vatts> Sky[x], jst mam tošibco od predlani
<vatts> me jebe pa resolucija + backtrack
<vatts> pravzaprav to je blo na BT3
<vatts> na bt5 me jebe fglrx VS vesa
<Sky[x]> zalavfej ubuntu live
<vatts> se ne bom niti ubadal, tukej mam amilota 4:3 ekran in stvar laufa
<Sky[x]> pa nalozi kar rabs hehe
<vatts> problem je sam k me jebe, k ni intelovega wifi modulčka v if/iw config
<vatts> ><
<vatts> brb
<nafisa> tiho tiho cas bezi, veter solze brise mi, se sem tu a tebe ni... mojega kompeka pa ni :D
<nafisa> super. baterija mi zdrzi se vec kot celo pot domov, da skos tipkam
<vatts> lol
<vatts> Sky[x], sj batka tukej je super
<vatts> laptop 8let star pa batka zdrži 2-3h
<nafisa> waw
<vatts> če ga cel cajt obremenjuješ na ful
<vatts> npr
<vatts> ti na laptopu nabijaš po internetu
<vatts> zdraven pa na drugemu ekranu gleda kdo film
<vatts> + zvok + itd
<vatts> zdrži 2 h minimal
<vatts> (stestirano :D)
<vatts> če pa ga šparaš
<vatts> pa tudi 3h
<nafisa> moj lapi topi zdrzi 2 uri ... zdaj ko mam ubuntu
<vatts> winXP uber alles :))
<vatts> Å¡ibam zdej
<vatts> bbl
<nafisa> ko sem mela xp pa sam uro pa pol
<nafisa> papa, vatts
<vatts> oaoa
<vatts> papa*
<nafisa> papa, vsi. sem ze v celju ... bye
<Sky[x]> batka kva je to /
<Sky[x]> ?
<gapi_> baterija predvidevam
<CrazyLemon> kdo bo napisal kako novico za ubuntu.si dobi g+ invajt! :)))
<CrazyLemon> miha kako ti je uspelo pokvarit pepelko?? :S
<Sky[x]> haha :D
<upd> xD
<upd> zkwaj mi fb chat kaže vse
<upd> amadej, enej, kakšna so to imena ?
<Sky[x]> sara ana pelko a to je sestra od sk8tarja :D
<upd> mhm
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<CrazyLemon> uuhuuj
<sasa84> oj CrazyLemon ...včer sm se pa mim tebe pelala :P
<sasa84> sm se nate spomnla :P
<CrazyLemon> o sasa84..js pa sm se včeraj mimo hm..no..nisem se mimo tebe peljau
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Sky[x]> sumliva sta idva golobcka :
<Sky[x]> :P
<CrazyLemon> kdo to?
<Sky[x]> vidva*
<CrazyLemon> zakaj bi bila midva sumljiva?
<CrazyLemon> ker se je ona peljala mimo mene..js pa se nisem peljal mimo nje? :>
<napsy> :-)
<sasa84> :))
<Sky[x]> :P
<sasa84> nč nisva sumljiva :P
<Sky[x]> NO JA BOM RAJE TIHO :P
<sasa84> čeb bla sumljiva, neb nč rekla :P
<CrazyLemon> ja..pa k bi pršla na kanal bi oba sam ':P' napisala
<CrazyLemon> pa nč druzga
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi ne bi smel kopirat linkov kot je ta http://moskisvet.com/clanek/galerija/video-opera-in-mini-bikini-obenem-je-to-mogoce-je.html
<Pepelka> VIDEO: Opera in golota obenem? Je to mogoče? Je! - Moškisvet.com
<CrazyLemon> :D
<miha> http://24ur.com/novice/svet/bo-imel-split-vecji-kip-jezusa-od-ria.html
<Pepelka> Bo imel Split večji kip Jezusa od Ria? - 24ur.com
<miha> http://www.theinsider.org/news/article.asp?id=1556
<Pepelka> The Insider - British special forces caught dressed as Arab 'terrorists'
<upd> sj te novice na 24h so tko inovativne, da piše čist isto kot pa v videu rofl..
<upd> !t en sl whistles innocently
<Pepelka> piščalke nedolžno
<upd> žvižga nedolžno ?
<miha> upd aha
<miha> !g ketch em kill em
<Pepelka> The Amityville Horror [2005] [R] - 6.9.5 http://www.kids-in-mind.com/a/amityvillehorror.htm
<upd> we kdo za foro na stacionarnem telefonu, da zastonj kličeš lahko, prek .. drugih številk ?
<upd> kebap 8€ v velki britaniji xD
<miha> upd: sam glede na njihov standard jejo cenej kot mi
<upd> verjetno ja
<upd> miha;
<upd> ah nič
<CrazyLemon> miha ..zakaj Pepelka ne dela? :)
<miha> a?
<miha> !g test
<Pepelka> Test.com Web Based Testing and Certification Software v2.0 http://test.com/
<CrazyLemon> !g ubuntu.si rss feed :)
<Pepelka> favorite rss reader - Ubuntu Forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=171291
<nafisa> zastonj ... to ne ...
<nafisa> ceneje ... to pa gre
<nafisa> skype :D
<miha> CrazyLemon: ne vem
<miha> CrazyLemon: rss naslov je isti, pa drugač delala
<miha> sm restartu
<Seniorita> miha (unaffiliated/miha) je zahteval sledečo operacijo:
<nafisa> iiiiiiiiiii
<nafisa> oj, Pepelka
<upd> !g online writing speed test
<Pepelka> free online touch typing speed test - wpm words per minute http://www.typeonline.co.uk/typingspeed.php
<upd> Your speed was: 59wpm.
<upd> You made 10 mistakes, your mistakes are shown in bold text:
<upd> ha ?!
<yang> kdo ima skripto za url paster ?
<nafisa> jst ...
<nafisa> ne :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: test - miha če test ne dela pol bo piz...  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5023/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: [11.04] Lenovo Ideapad s10-3 - Wlan ne dela  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5022/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> zdej pa dela!
<yang> uh CrazyLemon uspelo mi je +
<Grega> piz....
<CrazyLemon> yang congrats :D
<yang> kako te dodam ?
<CrazyLemon> Grega pizza*
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> yang ne vem! :D
<Sky[x]> jst tud pico jedu zdj :P
<yang> mislim povej mi kako te najdem
<CrazyLemon> po imenu i guess :D
<CrazyLemon> sam js tebe ne najdem
<CrazyLemon> po imenu
<CrazyLemon> :)
<yang> ja k sem glih zdele joinal, povej mi tvoje ime
<CrazyLemon> drazen matesic
<yang> evo dodano
<CrazyLemon> wii :)
<Grega> miii se mamo radii, radi radi radii
<CrazyLemon> kot prasicki mladi, mladi mladi mladi
<yang> :=
<yang> =
<CrazyLemon> yang če rabiš še app za android povej
<CrazyLemon> pa ti dam link do db
<vatts> RIP Georg Plasa...
<CrazyLemon> priporoča kdo kak kul TV cca. 82cm ? :)
<CrazyLemon> za majhn dnar of hors :D
<nafisa> woof woof
<LorD_DDooM> Sam ta google+ sploh ne zgleda slabo...
<nafisa> sam kinky groups manjkajo
<LorD_DDooM> Tud če ne :)
<CrazyLemon> zgleda kr lepo ja
<CrazyLemon> pa easy to use :)
<yang> CrazyLemon: nov ali rabljen TV ?*
<CrazyLemon> yang nov :)
<yang> jst mam en LCD TV za prodat
<yang> sam je kakno leto star
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] tomaz: [11.04] Lenovo Ideapad s10-3 - Wlan ne dela  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5022/new/posts/
<yang> za ker android CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> yang kaj za ker  android?
<CrazyLemon> android in general :)
<yang> verzija
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: [11.04] Lenovo Ideapad s10-3 - Wlan ne dela  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5022/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> oz. ne vem kake zahteve ima app
<CrazyLemon> ker ni na voljo na marketu/
<yang> aja
<yang> bom ti povedu, ce bom rabu
<nafisa> sam res ni v marketu ...
<nafisa> kr error vrže ven
<nafisa> tam je pa kao link do tega
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> rabiš?
<nafisa> rada bi mela
<CrazyLemon> kera je čarobna beseda??
<miha> popo je car
<CrazyLemon> to ni čarobna beseda
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> prosim, CrazyLemon
<upd> kurba, a mobitel sploh Å¡e kj oddajnike gradi
<upd> že 10 let je za en drek signala
<CrazyLemon> looooool en tip reku da je dobu pizzo v tej Å¡katli http://dl.dropbox.com/u/12582342/IMAG0002.jpg
<CrazyLemon> hahhaha
<upd> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shear_matrix kak bi se temu reklo po slo ?
<Pepelka> Shear matrix - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa če recimo klikneš na link na levi strani
<CrazyLemon> kjer piše slovenščina?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<uni4dfx> kaj zdej Crazy kje si biu cel vikend
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx danes sm bil cel dan v hiši :)
<upd> mhm
<CrazyLemon> včeraj sm bil večino dneva na cesti ter v logu
<upd> ee pa res
<uni4dfx> ktermu logu? :D
<uni4dfx> /var/log/syslog
<CrazyLemon> log pod mangartom :)
<CrazyLemon> torej /var/log/mangart
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Tadej> top gear je ze na voljo :))
<CrazyLemon> res je!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=heU09B3sEPY
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;ADI Smolar-D...&#x202c;&rlm;
<uni4dfx> a google skrit eno izmed reklam na svojem sajtu če recimo user nima dost velke resolucije?
<uni4dfx> dovoli*
<nafisa> :P
<uni4dfx> woohooo adsense mam \o/
<uni4dfx> my face when: http://zounz.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/moneycount.jpg
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> kolk si jih pa preštel, da si jih dobil?
 * nafisa je že v spalni srajčki
<nafisa> veliki w je dospel on board :D
<sasa84> ah ja...
<sasa84> grem ninkat...pridni bodte
<sasa84> nočka
<nafisa> nočko
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx top gear!
<uni4dfx> loadam!
<uni4dfx> čez 10 sekund
<uni4dfx> wait, ni ga na eztv
<uni4dfx> a je to Fifth Gear S19E09 WS PDTV XviD-C4TV
<CrazyLemon> OMFG ČLOVEK
<CrazyLemon> a veš razliko med top pa fifth gear?????
<CrazyLemon> OMFG!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> aja lol
<uni4dfx> nism sploh opazu naslova :D
<CrazyLemon> riiiiiiight :>
<uni4dfx> either way, ni ga Å¡e na eztv
<CrazyLemon> že ob 22.20 je bil na pašnikih :)
<nafisa> ammmmmmmmm ... na kolko časa se pa updatajo stvari na androidu?
<CrazyLemon> nafisa definiraj stvari
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon pašnikih? :P
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx ja...pašniki
<CrazyLemon> tam kjer dobiš stuff
<CrazyLemon> :>
<nafisa> aplikacije, ko so gor
<CrazyLemon> nafisa jah..to je odvisno od aplikacij ane :)
<nafisa> aha
<nafisa> upam, da se ne mislijo 2x na tedn
<CrazyLemon> jah kakor kdaj :)
<CrazyLemon> sej jih ne rabiš 2x na tedn updejtat ane :9
<nafisa> a pol če čez 2 tedna posodobim ... se bo zadnja posodobitev "nasnela"?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<nafisa> ok :) hvala, CrazyLemon
<nafisa> ti tud hočeš zahvalo v naturalijah? :P
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> kje je bogdanov?
<CrazyLemon> ah kje! pa da me tist tvoj lovi z straponom pa dildotom..as nor!
<CrazyLemon> nora*
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> ta moj bi te kvečjemu lovil s svojim lastnim tičem
<nafisa> ma ok :D
<CrazyLemon> nekak dvomim..ma ok..lets leave it at that ;)
<marko-_-> CrazyLemon, a je kak dober film?
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- ne!
<CrazyLemon> kdo pa misliš da si????? ni te po deset dni in več
<CrazyLemon> in potem prideš sm in me prašaš če je kak film???
<CrazyLemon> I'M NO FILM WHORE YOU KNOW!
<CrazyLemon> I HAVE FEELINGS!
<marko-_-> oprosti
<marko-_-> nisem tak mislil
<marko-_-> res
<nafisa> human centipede ... al kako je že
<marko-_-> pogrešal sem te... spomnil sem se nate "hej, Crazy pozna ziher kak dober fiom, on je kul"
<nafisa> že gledu?
<marko-_-> prosim, CrazyLemon rad te imam
<marko-_-> nafisa, ne pa nočem
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- no..če je pa tko
<CrazyLemon> pol pa x-men first class
<nafisa> Å¡koda
<CrazyLemon> pa age of heroes
<nafisa> ni tko slab
<marko-_-> a je že
<marko-_-> dvdrip
<nafisa> sam je treba met želodec za to
<CrazyLemon> R5 je
<marko-_-> a je kul?
<CrazyLemon> jp :)
<marko-_-> mislim kvaliteta, če je kul
<CrazyLemon> jp :)
<marko-_-> kje si pa downloadal CrazyLemon
<marko-_-> hočem najboljšo kvaliteto =/
<CrazyLemon> na pašniku
<nafisa> marko-_-, si gledu in the rahlm on senses?
<marko-_-> realm verjetno misliš
<nafisa> možno
<nafisa> čak
<nafisa> ja
<nafisa> full slabo si naslove zapomnim
<marko-_-> ma dej CrazyLemon če so to slabe kvalitete vse
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- zdownloadaj sample pa prečekiraj
<CrazyLemon> ne ti men slabe kvalitete
<marko-_-> ma daj a ne moreš povedat sourca?
<CrazyLemon> moj je bil prvi release
<CrazyLemon> po njem je bilo še kakih 10 različnih
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> tko da..sample si zdownloadaj pa prečekiraj če je kul
<uni4dfx> wow wtf kr 1€ v prvi uri
<uni4dfx> i love google
<CrazyLemon> 4chan? :)
<uni4dfx> ne
<uni4dfx> minecraftdatavalues.com
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<nafisa> kaj je to za eno sranje?
<uni4dfx> my money machine
<uni4dfx> pa če minecraft igraš je dejansko precej uporabno
<nafisa> kr neki
<CrazyLemon> pa pejmo spat!
<CrazyLemon> najt
<CrazyLemon> zjutraj bom že mel siol :$
<nafisa> lepo
<nafisa> lepo spi
<nafisa> nočko, CrazyLemon
<miha> :)
<uni4dfx> jst nebi mogu spat če bi vedu da me zjutri čaka siol :D
<uni4dfx> verjetno bi se kr ustrelu
 * miha skoz na siolu.. pa nimam nič proti niti nič posebi za
#ubuntu-si 2012-07-02
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Regnum Online  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38509/#p38509
<CrazyLemon> http://www.geek.com/articles/chips/nvidia-loses-order-due-to-poor-linux-support-20120628/
<Seniorita> Nvidia loses 10 million GPU order due to poor Linux support – Computer Chips & Hardware Technology | Geek.com
<CrazyLemon> suck it nvidia
<lupastro> kaj si tko agresiven danes :)
<CrazyLemon> vroče je lupastro ..vroče :)
<lupastro> zakaj pa ne greš do morja in se ohladiš?
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz imam 30 stopinj v sobi...če bi komp ugasnil bi bilo bolje, samo ni blo ne...
<lupastro> 30 ma sej se ne da živet v takem
<CrazyLemon> lupastro ker se mi ne da gledat prekletih turistov in pečt na soncu? :)
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM ventilator!
<CrazyLemon> če ni ventilatorja..pa klima :D
<lupastro> klima, bo boljša :)
<lupastro> CrazyLemon: pol pa k reki ;)
<CrazyLemon> lupastro to bi ja..in bom..samo ne ta teden :)
<lupastro> ma lih ta teden bo najtopleje
<lupastro> aaaaa, ti čakaš nevihte ;)
<CrazyLemon> lih ta teden imam izpit :)
<lupastro> storm man :D
<lupastro> iz?
<CrazyLemon> preklete statistike :)
<lupastro> statistika iz 2. letnika?
<CrazyLemon> ja..samo da sedaj po bolonjskem programu je v 1.
<lupastro> hehe, ma daiiii
<lupastro> ne zezaj me
<CrazyLemon> resno :)
<lupastro> pejdi se kopat alo
<lupastro> statistika je 2 urce učenja za pozitivno :)
<lupastro> sem mislil, da imaš kakšno ekonomiko poslovanja, pa mi statistiko ustreliš :)
<CrazyLemon> lupastro čaki čaki..sej boš pršu tudi ti na svoje..pa bomo vidli če je 2 urce :>
<lupastro> sem že
<CrazyLemon> lupastro ne govorim za statistiko..ampak na splošno :D
<lupastro> statistika opravljena s pozitivno oceno ;)
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa ja..enkrat sem šel delat ekonomiko poslovanja
<lupastro> in?
<CrazyLemon> edini sem ki si je upal it pisat izpit :D
<lupastro> hovelja?
<lupastro> al Å¡e ta star?
<CrazyLemon> ma sem Å¡el bl za foro..
<CrazyLemon> hovelja je asistent
<lupastro> ja, ma pri kirmu?
<lupastro> ma kaj je Å¡e vedno ta stari?
<CrazyLemon> je bil takrat ja
<CrazyLemon> ne vem zdej
<lupastro> mi je bilo rečeno, da zdej hovelja predava
<lupastro> a, če si šel k tastarmu, pol priznam, da imaš jajca!
<CrazyLemon> ne bi vedu ..sploh pa..hovelja je "en mau čudn"
<lupastro> hovelja je legendaren
<CrazyLemon> lupastro stari je bil presenetljivo prijazen..verjetno zato ker sem bil edini tam :D
<lupastro> tako kot on predava....mi je prav všeč
<lupastro> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> ampak vem da mi je malo manjkalo...nekje 5-6 točk :D
<lupastro> ni izlival žolča nate
<lupastro> Moj sošolec na fri Sežana, je v zadnjem letniku pustil strojništvo na univerzitetnem, ker ga ta stari ni nikoli hotel spustit čez izpit
<CrazyLemon> sej zdaj sploh ne vem če hovelja sploh ima kaj dela na fri..po moje je bolj malo takih ki so izbrali ekonomiko :D
<lupastro> je imel Å¡e ekonomiko poslovanja in diplomo
<CrazyLemon> lupastro ja..sem slišal te zgodbe :D
<lupastro> in ko je videl, da ga imamo tudi mi, je Å¡e fri pustil :P
<CrazyLemon> bogi :/
<CrazyLemon> :D
<lupastro> ja, pa Å¡e  ful priden je bil in tudi inteligenten
<CrazyLemon> ta pridni in inteligentni vedno najebemo :))
<lupastro> predvsem pa vsi skromni ;)
<lupastro> buahahah
<lupastro> ej kje je saška danes?
<CrazyLemon> ne bi vedu...verjetno peca tovornjakarje
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> lupastro ti ki si napol izolan
<CrazyLemon> kje ima svoje prostore pivovarna union ?
<CrazyLemon> tam nekje okrog yamahe pa kaj je Å¡e tam..droga ? naj bi bili
<lupastro> pijanc
<lupastro> droga?!
<lupastro> pivovarna?!
<lupastro> ajej ajej
<CrazyLemon> :))
<lupastro> pri gavioliju
<lupastro> LOL
<CrazyLemon> Industrijska cesta 9
<CrazyLemon> je naslov
<CrazyLemon> samo sem zadnjič se peljal tam mimo
<lupastro> ja, za Stavbenikom zaviješ levo, se gre gor v klanec in na koncu ulice na desni je njihovo skladišče
<CrazyLemon> pa nisem vidu da bi kaj bilo
<lupastro> iz hitre ceste vidiš stavbo
<lupastro> http://podpalmo.si/index.php?page=news&item=20&id=150929
<Seniorita> Policijska patrulja se je zabila vanjo: Novice:  - Podpalmo.si
<lupastro> haha, verjetno je vozila moja bivša :D
<CrazyLemon> a tako "dobra" voznica je? :)
<CrazyLemon> V Kortah nad Izolo je prišlo do trčenja dveh koles z motorjem. Voznika, 11 letni in 15 letni domačin, sta vozila po sredini vozišča.
<lupastro> mhmmmm....ne bom razpravljal o tem, ki lahko sam rečem, hvala ne vem komu, da sem še živ :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj je s temi izolani
<lupastro> sej veš
<CrazyLemon> lih v soboto zvečer sem vidu dva mulca
<lupastro> union pa droga pa gavioli
<CrazyLemon> eden ne vem če je nehal že dojit
<CrazyLemon> pa je bil na motorju
<lupastro> ma je bla ženska?
<CrazyLemon> mulc :D
<lupastro> pol se je nehal dojit, smotanc :)
<CrazyLemon> lupastro vroče je..en 'se' pa res ne naredi razlike :)
<marinka> oj
<marinka> a zna kdo kaj z SQLom?
<marinka> :(
<dz0ny> marinka: ask q then patiently wait for answer :)
<marinka> ah ... sej morim fantom, ko so na skypu Å¡e poleg
<robert_negro> !t en sl sappy
<Seniorita> Sočan
<CrazyLemon> http://www.burger.si/Italy/Mangrt/DolnjeMangrtskoJezero.html
<Seniorita> Spodnje Mangrtsko jezero
<marinka> u, jezero ... mora bit prijetno tam ob njem pod kakim drevesom
<CrazyLemon> https://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/4658299_700b.jpg
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<zdobersek> bleeeh, flash!
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/aU8Dv.png
<dz0ny> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/4655379_460s_v1.jpg
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1494-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1494-1/
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ubuntu showdown app http://www.webupd8.org/2012/07/gwoffice-brings-google-drive-to-your.html :)
<Seniorita> GWoffice Brings Google Drive To Your Ubuntu Desktop ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog
<dz0ny> kernel freeze time again
<dz0ny> time for 3.5
<osho0000> oj ma kam gre skype ko ga zmanjsam
<miha> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2012070205802211
<Seniorita> VECER.COM: V &#268;rni gori tekmovanje v neprekinjenem pole&#382;avanju
<CrazyLemon> vrooooče
<Aseq> kdo
<Aseq> kje
<CrazyLemon> https://24ur.com/ekskluziv/zanimivosti/video-micna-roparka-pokazala-obraz-in-obline.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - VIDEO: Mična roparka pokazala obraz in obline
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> tale me lahk oropa anytime :D
#ubuntu-si 2012-07-03
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1496-1: OpenOffice.org vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1496-1/
<osho00000> oj, ko zmanjsam skype kam gre? ga ni več videt
<Aseq> gone with the wind
<Aseq> meni gre v tray bar
<Aseq> tam, zraven ure in zvocnika za glasnost
<CrazyLemon> http://www.kolektiva.si/ljubljana/50-popust-na-enodnevni-izlet-s-kolesom-po-parenzani-za-2-osebi.html
<Seniorita> 50% popust na enodnevni izlet s kolesom po Parenzani za 2 osebi
<CrazyLemon> looooooooooooooooooooool
<CrazyLemon> 50€ da se pelješ s kolesom iz portoroža do kopra
<CrazyLemon> hahahahaha
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNGSlpzWegQ wth
<Seniorita> Vertical ship marks 50 years at sea      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=elxuGbkvETQ
<Seniorita> ab0077      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> haha
<lynxlynxlynx> http://fsfe.org/news/2012/news-20120703-01.html
<Seniorita> Internship opportunities at FSFE
<CrazyLemon> Remuneration: EURO 400/month.
<CrazyLemon> v berlinu..
<CrazyLemon> kar pomeni..kruh pa voda
<CrazyLemon> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> ja, rabiš zalogo al pa kej zraven delat
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1497-1: Nova vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1497-1/
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zkt3cw4ZKmw&feature=player_embedded če kdo išče delo in igra Diablo 3 lol
<Seniorita> Hell Of A Job - A job interview in Diablo 3      - YouTube
<Aseq> http://games.slashdot.org/story/12/07/03/141208/linux-users-banned-from-diablo-iii-servers
<Seniorita> Linux Users Banned From Diablo III Servers - Slashdot
<uni4dfx> dz0ny reddit power :D
<dz0ny> :)
<uni4dfx> en čičo je hotu gulfat z wine in ko so ga benal je nabil da blizzard kr vse linuxaše bena
<uni4dfx> velik folka je napisal da brez problema Å¡pila D3 na wine
<dz0ny> mah brezveze. če je tipček kaj linuxaša bi prav tako lahko preslepil s katere platforme igra
<dz0ny> verjetno je kar memory changer uporabil
<CrazyLemon> pof..anega chromea mi ne pokaže v launcherju
<dhbiker> hahah
<dhbiker> poor you
<dhbiker> :P
<CrazyLemon> seriously
<CrazyLemon> odkar se je chrome upgrejdal na Å¡t. 20
<CrazyLemon> so same težave z njim
<dhbiker> tu niti ne
<dhbiker> samo jaz mam beto
<CrazyLemon> pri beti je same crap :S
<dhbiker> hmm...
<dhbiker> launcher kot ono levi stuff ?
<dhbiker> oni*
<dz0ny> odstrani starega zapri z killall chrome -9 zaženi in pripni v launcher
<CrazyLemon> oni ja!
<CrazyLemon> toti prasec :)
<dz0ny> odstrani bljižnjico sem mislil
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny bližnjice sploh ni
<CrazyLemon> ko ga zaženem pa se ne pokaže v launcherju
<CrazyLemon> zbrisal že .config/google-chrome
<CrazyLemon> pa ne pomaga preveč
<dz0ny> o.O
<dz0ny> mislim da moraš v .gconf ali .config pogleda za desktop file
<CrazyLemon> /usr/share/applications/google-chrome.desktop
<CrazyLemon> ?
<dz0ny> ne ta je globalna
<dz0ny> vem samo da se je enkrat iz google-chrome preimenovalo v chrome
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon v Unity launcherju?
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx jp
<CrazyLemon> weird shit
<dz0ny> naredi cp /usr/share/applications/google-chrome.desktop /home/limona/chrome.desktop
<dz0ny> in to dropaj v unity
<CrazyLemon> a ni to čist enako kot če odpreš dash in drag&dropaš v launcher ?
<dz0ny> ja samo ta bo imel drug guid ker uni iz dasha ima gogle-chrome
<dz0ny> google-chrome*
<CrazyLemon> a ti povem kaj je zdaj fora :D
<CrazyLemon> ko kliknem na ikonco mi pokaže da je chrome odprt
<CrazyLemon> puščica z leve strani
<dhbiker> lol xD
<CrazyLemon> če pa odprem link prek recimo xchata pa mi ne pokaže da je odprt
<CrazyLemon> torej.. morajo zdej vsi linki it prek 'chrome'-a in ne 'google-chrome'a ?
<dz0ny> kaj ti piše pod chrome://chrome/settings/
<dz0ny> glede privzetega brskalnika
<CrazyLemon> Privzeti brskalnik je trenutno Google Chrome.
<dz0ny> mislim da je več nastavitev (v sistemu kateri je privzeti brskalnik)
<dz0ny> daj za foro nastavi firefox nato pa nazaj chrome
<dz0ny> xchat se mi zdi da dostopa prek openbrowser klica (tako kot python)
<dz0ny> eni pa uporabljajo gconf nastavitev
<CrazyLemon> ne je..
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e vedno odpre chromea
<CrazyLemon> ampak ne pokaže v launcherju
<CrazyLemon> da je odprt
<CrazyLemon> in če ga minimiziram..ga ne najdem več1
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> (ctrl +w ga najde fyi)
<dhbiker> a se kje pojavi trollface ? :P
<dz0ny> imaš Uporabi sistemsko naslovno vrstico in obrobe
<dz0ny> obkljukan
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny jp
<CrazyLemon> no..sedaj je vse po starem..tudi če kliknem na chrome v launcherju
<CrazyLemon> ne pokaže več puščice da je odprt
<dz0ny> furaš slučajno prek bumblebee(optirun)
<Sky[x]> lp
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nope
<dz0ny> kaj imaš pod Nadaljuj izvajanje programov v ozadju, ko je Google Chrome zaprt
<dz0ny> odkljukaj to
<CrazyLemon> sem že..takoj ko sm prvič inštaliral chrome :)
<CrazyLemon> madafaka..spet je obkljukano :D
<dz0ny> !g chrome wont show in unity
<Seniorita> facebook - apprequest will not allow unity to update after callback ... http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9419733/apprequest-will-not-allow-unity-to-update-after-callback-until-mouse-event
<CrazyLemon> sem guglal
<CrazyLemon> pa nič pametnega našu
<dz0ny> kdaj ti kaže ikono v unity
<dz0ny> ali ti je sploh ne
<dz0ny> takrat poizkusi če ti pri prenosu neke datoek pokaže čas do končanja
<CrazyLemon> sedaj ko sm dragal .desktop fajl jo..samo nič ne pomaga..ker ob odprtem linku (recimo xchat) sploh ne pokaže da je dejaven chrome
<CrazyLemon> če pa kliknem gor..pa mi odpre še en chrome
<CrazyLemon> ne pokaže
<dz0ny> hm mislim da xchat tu de neumosti daj poglej če je slučajno chrome child od xchata
<dz0ny> xchat bi moral brksalnik zaganti prek open_browser klica ki poskrbi da se url odpre v zavihku
<CrazyLemon> sej xchat je tukaj sekundarnega pomena
<CrazyLemon> ker tudi ob kliku na ikonco v launcherju
<CrazyLemon> ne pokaže da je chrome dejaven
<dz0ny> odstrani vse ikone za chrome iz launcherja, potem killall chrome -9
<dz0ny> potem zaženi chrome iz ukazne vrstice preko google-chrome ukaza
<dz0ny> se mora pokaza
<dz0ny> če ne ti unity dela probleme
<dz0ny> si kja uporablja tweakerje
<dz0ny> kaj
<dz0ny> *
<CrazyLemon> se pokaže ja
<CrazyLemon> ne nisem
<CrazyLemon> ampak če pinnam  zdaj tega na launcher..spet ne bo delalo :)
<dz0ny> sedaj ga pripni
<dz0ny> zihr?
<CrazyLemon> sem že delal to nekaj krat
<CrazyLemon> dela neki časa
<CrazyLemon> pol spet po starem
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> se komu sanje kje se shranijo unity nastavitve
<CrazyLemon> evo..ne dela več :)
<CrazyLemon> verjetno .config/compiz-1/ ?
<CrazyLemon> ne..ni kle nič pametnega
<marinka> kako se v slovenscini rece resync?
<dz0ny> jaz vidim samo polho hashev
<CrazyLemon> marinka ponovno usklajevanje
<dz0ny> sinhronizacija?
<marinka> pa to sem dala pa je andrejz zavrnil prevod
<marinka> dz0ny: sinhronizacija ni poslovenjenje izraza
<dz0ny> marinka v windows je to pisalo ob nevem že čemu, od tam mi je ostalo
<marinka> dz0ny: razlog je očiten ... windowsi
<dz0ny> točno sinhronizacija oddaljenih map
<CrazyLemon> marinka
<CrazyLemon> DrazenM: kak se prevaja 'resync' ?
<CrazyLemon> DrazenM: ponovno usklajevanje ?
<CrazyLemon> SloPrevajalci: [andrej.znidarsic] ja
<CrazyLemon> pošlji ga nekam :D
<marinka> ok :D
<dz0ny> meni je oboje razumljivo
<lynxlynxlynx> sinhronizacija je bivši kalk
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon si pogruntal kje se unity nastavitve shranjujejo
<marinka> CrazyLemon: je dal "ponovno uskladi"
<marinka> zdajle sem pogledala
<marinka> no, pa le nisem butara taka
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne..sem pa pogruntal unity --reset-icons in bom to sedaj probal
<CrazyLemon> wish me luck! :D
<miha> o marinka
<dz0ny> ja poanvadi to pomeni hudiča
<dz0ny> daj raje prej cp .config .config2
<CrazyLemon> WARN  2012-07-03 21:33:29 unity.libindicator <unknown>:0 Desktop file '/opt/google/chrome/google-chrome.desktop' is using a deprecated format for its actions that will be dropped soon.
<marinka> oj, miha
<CrazyLemon> tole pravi unity :)
<dz0ny> moje je na https://gist.github.com/3042298 preveri svojega z webdiff
<Seniorita> dz0ny's          gist: 3042298 &mdash; Gist
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny enako
<CrazyLemon> zdaj mi pokaže dve ikonci chromea
<CrazyLemon> eno ki sem jo pinnal po unity --reset-icons
<CrazyLemon> in drugo
<CrazyLemon> ki mi normalno kaže
<CrazyLemon> da sta dve chrome okni odprti
<CrazyLemon> ter da je dejaven chrome
<CrazyLemon> torej..tako kot mora bit
<miha> http://moskisvet.com/clanek/rubrika/plus18/danes-je-zvezda-a-zacela-je-kot-prostitutka.html
<Seniorita> Moškisvet.com - Danes je zvezda, a začela je kot prostitutka
<dz0ny> stvar rešena? CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> miha fajn punca
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny for now..bom vidu kako dolgo bo delao :)
<CrazyLemon> delalo*
<miha> tm zadnje slike zgleda  zapakirana barbika :D
<CrazyLemon> sam zdaj moram najprej debugging ustavit
<CrazyLemon> kar bo pa spet restartalo unity
<CrazyLemon> in bomo vidli kaj bo potem :)
<miha> hekate :D
<dz0ny> chrome strani v app mode ti delajo
<CrazyLemon> ok
<CrazyLemon> po nekaj težavah..unity ni več v debug modeu
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne uporabljam app mode..tko da ne vem niti kako se uporablja..ampak zaenkrat vse kaže
<CrazyLemon> da dela normalno
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon > orodja > ustvari bljižnico do programov
<dz0ny> app mode
<CrazyLemon> fajn
<CrazyLemon> in dela že...sam ne pokaže v chrome oknu
<CrazyLemon> ampak posebej ikonca
<miha> http://www.slovenskenovice.si/lifestyle/seksi/masturbacija-ni-vedno-koristna
<Seniorita> Masturbacija ni vedno koristna | Slovenskenovice.si
<miha> sami pamenti članki
<CrazyLemon> lol miha
<dhbiker> ah ti članki so kar nekaj
<dz0ny> problem ce ne deluje, je vecji se mi zdi :)
<dz0ny> https://twitter.com/bgreene/status/220015666319732736
<Seniorita> Twitter / bgreene: The five living physicists
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> sam ne bo nič novega
<CrazyLemon> tko kot takrat ko so govorili da nasa ima konferenco ker so odkrili življenje na marsu
<CrazyLemon> bullshit
<CrazyLemon> in zanimivo kako pravi "who discovered the Higgs idea"
<CrazyLemon> Higgs pa bo dejansko na konferenci :D
<dz0ny> zihr bodo povedali za so ga zaznali preko učinkov in da sedaj ni več ideja
<dz0ny> kako že rečejo "theory in the making"
<uni4dfx> http://www.dw.de/dw/article/0,,16069323,00.html
<Seniorita> Oracle loses court fight over software resale rules | Business | DW.DE | 03.07.2012
<uni4dfx> Zmeri bol se mi zdi da je na evropskem sodišču poln linuxašov :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx upajmo! :9
<CrazyLemon> :)*
<miha> na eu sodišču so sami izbrisani
<miha> matr jim
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx men se pa zdi da to sam tko zgleda..ker so v US sami 'wacko'ji :d
<uni4dfx> USA: The land of lies
<dz0ny> zna kdo konkretno python?
<dz0ny> rabim list razliko, lista vsebujeta tuple vrednosti torej prikaži samo tisto kar ni v seznamu a iz seznama b
<CrazyLemon> wtf je facebook camera
<dz0ny> instagram rebranding
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajst
<dz0ny> apple friki so prešaltali na path
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/avtomoto/novice/2012/07/renault_clio_4.aspx
<Seniorita> Prihaja renault clio 4 - Planet Siol.net
<dz0ny> pa je zuck reku dajmo malo kopirat zdej ko so glih nabavli :)
<uni4dfx> Great, Å¡e en ultimate bydlo car
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx bydlo?
<uni4dfx> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=bydlo
<Seniorita> Urban Dictionary: bydlo
<CrazyLemon> pha
<CrazyLemon> you tasteless man
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> lep je
<CrazyLemon> od zadaj in s strani
<CrazyLemon> in ko pride RS različica vn bo  čist hud
<uni4dfx> ricer paradise
<CrazyLemon> a ti vse besede pobiraš z urbandictionary-a? :))
<uni4dfx> nope
<uni4dfx> dolgotrajna izpostavljenost *chan-om
<CrazyLemon> ah :/
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon marinko si pa bol dobr poznal kokr se ti je zdel ane :D
<miha> kdo je marinka?
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx zdel? js sm takoj vedu kdo je marinka
<CrazyLemon> no ne takoj...ampak po urci pogovora..sem vedu da je undercover
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> ane miha
<CrazyLemon> marinka *
<uni4dfx> riiiiight :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx true story
<CrazyLemon> :D
<miha> hm
<marinka> pšššššššššttt
<marinka> tole bo treba popravt ... po par minutah neaktivnosti kr neha delat ... pa je treba refrešat
<uni4dfx> to je pa tko k ta opensource jajca uproablaš :D
<marinka> ma ne
<marinka> preko spletne strani sem gor
<marinka> na xchatu lepo dela
<marinka> ka kaj delate, ko je takle vroce?
<uni4dfx> A gre kdo na pivo & cvetje??
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx maybe
<CrazyLemon> sam dvomim da se mi bo dalo
<CrazyLemon> ker bom mogu vozit
<CrazyLemon> torej..ne pit
<CrazyLemon> :D
<miha> CrazyLemon: kampiraj
<marinka> je sam nekej km proc od mene ... sam sem sam 1x bla ... ko sem bla se v osnovni soli
<CrazyLemon> miha družba ni taka ki kampira..žal :)
<miha> CrazyLemon: hotel?
<CrazyLemon> miha €€
<miha> a tud taka družba ni
<marinka> kje ma pa CrazyLemon za hotel
<marinka> lepo te prosm :D
<uni4dfx> sej a se ne da tm na kakem travniku kampirat
<CrazyLemon> sej je sestrična par km stran (20km)
<miha> marinka: družba...
<uni4dfx> fukneš dol šotor
<CrazyLemon> marinka true that
<uni4dfx> za eno noč
<uni4dfx> btk
<miha> uni4dfx: se da, celo uradno na travniku
<marinka> ja, vem
<marinka> preteklo noc sem zun spala
<marinka> na koutru
<uni4dfx> sicer je pa dost toplo
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx qrc
<marinka> ker so me noter komarji nasekali ko budalo
<CrazyLemon> ponoči je mrzlo
<CrazyLemon> vsaj lani/predlani je bilo
<marinka> ni mrzlo!
<uni4dfx> eh CrazyLemon...
<CrazyLemon> ko sem bil
<CrazyLemon> sm mogu majico kupit
<uni4dfx> Če je dost nefiltrirančka sploh ni problema :D
<CrazyLemon> ker mi je bila dolga premal :)
<marinka> dons sem spala zun pa je blo prov fajn
<CrazyLemon> marinka predvidevam da nisi spala ob reki :)
<marinka> mam potok blizu
<marinka> pa izvir
<CrazyLemon> potok ni reka :D
<marinka> voda je
<marinka> in iz izvira je bl hladna, k pol naprej
<uni4dfx> 2 leti nazaj Å¡e zdej ne vem kje sm spal
<uni4dfx> sam spomnem se da sm se zbudu v lublani pred T-2
<marinka> haha, uni4dfx
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx 2 leti nazaj sem bil na p&c :)
<marinka> dobila sem vabilo za nocno kopanje z dodatkom ... fajn se slisi
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon kje ste bli
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx mal povsod :)
<marinka> vecerja se mi ze zdaj voha
<CrazyLemon> nč..tv & zvezek time..lejtr
<uni4dfx> tv & ... zvezek?
<marinka> dober tek, CrazyLemon
<marinka> mogoče pa zvezke je :D
<uni4dfx> lačen je ni kej
<marinka> mogoče
<marinka> http://ubuntuone.com/7DInf2NNcbMCdlwNyJAuVo
<marinka> lepo se imejte
<marinka> papa
#ubuntu-si 2012-07-04
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> oj lynxlynxlynx :)
<lynxlynxlynx> jutro
<CrazyLemon> https://support.google.com/websearch/bin/answer.py?hl=sl&answer=2664197
<CrazyLemon> BS
<Seniorita> Kaj se dogaja s storitvijo iGoogle? - Google Spletno iskanje Pomoč
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, MišiLemon
<CrazyLemon> https://24ur.com/novice/svet/bomo-koncno-izvedeli-kako-je-nastalo-vesolje.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - V ŽIVO: Odkrivanje skrivnosti vesolja: prepričani, da so našli nov bozon
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 buhdej
<CrazyLemon> matr kok mi grejo na jetra racunalniske-novice.com
<CrazyLemon> nonstop pišejo 'nokiJa'
<CrazyLemon> w t f
<lynxlynxlynx> nehi brat, pa je
<lynxlynxlynx> isto kot folk, ki pizdi čez foronix
<lynxlynxlynx> (upravičeno)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kakšna je razlika med bizonom pa bozonom? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 its simple
<CrazyLemon> bozon je naredu bizona
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> brihtn poba, sedi 5!
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> :$
<dz0ny> http://www.connect.si/racunalniki/novice-2/asus-predstavil-novi-netbook-eee-pc-1225c-z-ubuntujem-in-novim-intel-atom-procesorjem/
<Seniorita> Asus predstavil novi netbook Eee PC 1225C z Ubuntujem in novim Intel Atom procesorjem - Računalniki > Novice - Connect.si
<zdobersek> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/4677908_460s.jpg
<zdobersek> faaaak.
<dz0ny> 4chan photoshop zihr
<dz0ny> linuksaški mi je jako čudna beseda
<dz0ny> smo iz dežele linuksaške
<sasa84> zdobersek, jaaaak :S
<sasa84> dz0ny, problem je, dab kšn reku, sem iz linuks-saške :P
<dz0ny> sasa84: kakšno kodiranje ti uporabljaš to da so čžš out http://screencloud.net/v/pMUi
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud:		Screenshots
<sasa84> dz0ny, men vse ok kaže
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a šžćčđ teb kul kažejo?
<dz0ny> to samo pri tebi opažam
<sasa84> dz0ny, jst uporablam xchat za irc
<dz0ny> weirdest shit sej crazylemon tud glej to http://screencloud.net/v/DXeB
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud:		Screenshots
<sasa84> dz0ny, đščćž
<sasa84> đščćž
<dhbiker> čćšđžšćšadekphđs
<dhbiker> rtšjp0kaeđrhawejh
<sasa84> a obakrat ist prkaže?
<dhbiker> :P
<dhbiker> ne
<sasa84> dhbiker, ok...zmagu si :P
<dz0ny> ne resno
<dz0ny> tist vprašaj ima utf kodo "�".charCodeAt(0)
<dz0ny> 65533
<dhbiker> wait...
<dhbiker> moje pa vidiš ?
<dz0ny> http://www.fileformat.info/info/unicode/char/fffd/index.htm
<Seniorita> Unicode Character 'REPLACEMENT CHARACTER' (U+FFFD)
<sasa84> dhbiker, a teb se vse kul prkazuje?
<dhbiker> ja
<dhbiker> jav vse vidim
<dhbiker> normalno
<dhbiker> jaz*
<dz0ny> zakaj za vraga x chat pošilja 'REPLACEMENT CHARACTER' za čćžšđ
<sasa84> dz0ny, to k maš zihr kšno apple zadevo pa šteka :P
<sasa84> a ne dhbiker ...povej mu :P
<dhbiker> lolol
<dz0ny> ne ni fora v tem preko raw irca dobim to od tebe
<dhbiker> brb
<dhbiker> zdaj ?
<dhbiker> špđčžš
<dz0ny> ok dhbiker
<sasa84> dhbiker, ma kul si ;)
<sasa84> dz0ny, a to je sam dns al zmer te jst zaje-a-a ?
<dhbiker> sasa84: v network list si nastavljaš character set
<sasa84> dhbiker, briga mene... men vse prou kaže :P
<dhbiker> heheheh
<dz0ny> mah od sase84 se mi ne da brat ker je preč vprašajev http://screencloud.net/v/2qA0 ignoriram
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud:		Screenshots
<sasa84> dhbiker, lej... men dela! :)))
<dhbiker> jp
<dhbiker> utf-8 nimaš :P
<sasa84> IRC (Latin/Unicode Hybrid)
<sasa84> tole mam
<dhbiker> probaj to /charset utf-8
<sasa84> brb
<sasa84> juhuuu
<dhbiker> hellow
<sasa84> dz0ny, a sem še pod vprašajem? :P
<dz0ny> ne :)
<dhbiker> told you sasa84
<dhbiker> :P
<sasa84> poglej dz0ny ... dhbiker mi je reku a ne, on je voljan do dialoga...ti pa d me boš ignoriru.. ah.. :S
<dhbiker> hahah
<sasa84> ;)
 * CrazyLemon vidi normalno Å¡umnike
<dhbiker> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/s720x720/557746_490258094324267_183778373_n.jpg
<dhbiker> lol xD
<dz0ny> stara fora, aja bojži delec so potrdili
<CrazyLemon> a so potrdili božji delec al nek poseben delec ki še ne vedo kaj dejansko je?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ti maš prou
<dhbiker> božji delec ? wtf ?
<sasa84> ni Å¡e 100% da je to pa res Higgsov bozon
<sasa84> dhbiker, apple resistant bottle?! NO SHIT :>
<dz0ny> vem ni božji delec so pa prepričani da je v tistem energetskem območju kot so ga napovedali prepičani so pa 99.9% po fizikalnih statistiki
<dz0ny> pravilno se reče Higgsov bozon, samo mediji se ne bodo mogli obregniti mimo "božjega" delca
<dhbiker> mja
<dhbiker> tipično
<lynxlynxlynx> pa kje je Å¡ele Higgsovo polje
<CrazyLemon> no.. ta božji delec vas zapušča
<CrazyLemon> <--
<CrazyLemon> :p
<CrazyLemon> l8r
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, LOL
<sasa84> tko...teološko si se izrazu :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 :>>   o/
<sasa84> ;)
<dhbiker> CrazyLemon \o  more like božji obup :P
<sasa84> dhbiker, no no... ne CrazyLemon MišiLemon dajat tko v nč :P
<sasa84> a nisi vidu d loč bizona od bozona?!
<sasa84> :D
<dhbiker> :P
<sasa84> *ušesa navila*
<dz0ny> v bistvu ne more biti prakticne uporabe takŠnega delca se par 1000+ let, to večina ljudi ne šteka
<dhbiker> mogoče je typo mel sasa84
<dhbiker> dz0ny: exactly
<sasa84> dz0ny, govor zase... jst sm dns že južno skuhala zarad bozona od higgsa :P
<sasa84> dhbiker, zlo je prpraven v gospodinjstvu
<dz0ny> sej vedno zase govorim
<lynxlynxlynx> 1000+ let je mal huda, če pomisliš kako daleč smo prišli v 100
<lynxlynxlynx> sam da se ne fentamo, pa gre Å¡e vedno lahko hitro naprej
<dz0ny> ja in največ kar znamo je vzburajt atome da ti paro delajo
<dz0ny> razen če misliš orožje
<sasa84> pa tud...vprašanje če bomo mel sploh razmere, d bomo tale bozon sploh nucal
<sasa84> dz0ny, kar se tiče orožja... brez da kej delamo vnaprej, da sam države arzenal jedrski spucajo...pa gremo vsi u luft :P
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, a si ti mal biologa?
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<dhbiker> je že bla zgodovina zadosti ... če mene vprašaš.... hirošima... nagasaki... černobil
<sasa84> ok, resno vprašanje...za kaj bi lohk sploh uporablal tale bozon? zaenkrat res nč a ne
<lynxlynxlynx> čist nč
<sasa84> to so take meta meta stvari... d res z vidika koristnosti nekega blaznega odkritja
<sasa84> niti ni...
<sasa84> :)
<dz0ny> fukushima http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/03/28/japan-fukushima-disaster-_1_n_1384596.html je naslednja v vrsti nesreč
<Seniorita> Japan Fukushima Disaster: Nuclear Reactor Still Has Fatally High Radiation Levels, Little Water
<lynxlynxlynx> bazična znanost pač
<sasa84> ja ja
<lynxlynxlynx> praktične stvari pridejo kasneje
<dhbiker> dz0ny: great >.<
<sasa84> k un tip k je okdril nejvečjega pajka mrežarja... (ti boš vedu...mogoče kos?))... on je reku, da material sicer mamo, sam ne znamo pa narest tko kt pajk :)
<lynxlynxlynx> bolj bo koristilo pri razumevanju vesolja in bo prej preko tega kej praktičnega ven padlo
<lynxlynxlynx> pajčevine so zakon, ja
<lynxlynxlynx> ne le da majo ene 7 različnih niti glede na namen, ampak natezna trdnost je neverjetna
<sasa84> 7 različnih niti??
<dhbiker> pajčevine so fuj... stalno mam vsepovsod tega po sebi ko grem skozi gozd >.<
<lynxlynxlynx> ponavadi se reče, da bi za svinčnih debela pajčevinina nit lahko ustavila 747 v zraku
<dz0ny> sej to imajo v teksasu farme, v bistvu so vzgojil owco ki ima takše proteine v dlaki
<lynxlynxlynx> sasa84: ja, razlićne strukture ipd.
<lynxlynxlynx> recimo za tist klasični vzorec prvo iz močnejše naredi ogrodje, potem pa z lepljivo nitjo vse zafila
<dhbiker> interesting...
<sasa84> swašta
<dhbiker> kako pa potem dobi lepljivo nit o.O
<lynxlynxlynx> to sproti predejo
<dhbiker> ah... that explains it
<dz0ny> pardon ni owca je koza in ni dlaka ampak mleko http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-16554357
<Seniorita> BBC News - The goats with spider genes and silk in their milk
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, torej iz ene luknje lahko sprot dela 7 niti... ?
<lynxlynxlynx> sproti najbrž ne
<lynxlynxlynx> majo več teh žlez, ampak se nikoli nisem spuščal v detajle
<lynxlynxlynx> sem bolj rastlinjak
<sasa84> ja ja...sj to mi je blo čudno, d bi sam kr direkt spredel tok niti
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, ok...pol te bomo pa drugič vprašal, če ej kšna stvar dvodomna al enodomna :))
<lynxlynxlynx> :P
<dz0ny> če koga zanima http://eztv.it/ep/32525/bbc-horizon-2012-playing-god-x264-aac-hdtv-mvgroup/
<Seniorita> EZTV - TV Torrents Online
<dz0ny> Å¡e ena scarry trava je mutirala in zastrupila govedo http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-201_162-57459357/gm-grass-linked-to-texas-cattle-deaths/
<Seniorita> Grass linked to Texas cattle deaths - CBS News
<lynxlynxlynx> eh
<lynxlynxlynx> Å¡e pri nas rastejo take fatalne stvari in to v naravi
<lynxlynxlynx> na pamet mi pade ena za konje
<dz0ny> to da ima slo samo Å¡e 10% svojih semen ostalo je hibridno in gm me Å¡e bolj skrbi
<lynxlynxlynx> hibridi so čist normalna stvar
<lynxlynxlynx> ni pa najbolj varno v teh časih segrevanja
<lupastro> o kašni semenih vi to, fantje? :)
<zdobersek> DER semena!
<uni4dfx> hahaha http://i.imgur.com/XXLD2.png
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/480771_461519587200068_169377646_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> hahha
<CrazyLemon> kje je saša
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> lol
<zdobersek> :>
<zdobersek> ni sam v 'mass' fora, ampak tud v tem, da ni vec prostora za kreacinoizem!
<zdobersek> Joke x 2!
<CrazyLemon> you are so not funny
<CrazyLemon> so not
<CrazyLemon> :/
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon so religious, he religious in afterlife as well.
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kXdSmAJeu4 <-- lep in kratek povzetek
<Seniorita> Sonnet on a Higgs-Like Particle      - YouTube
<marinka> sem mal posumila, da je tole si pisal kdo s tule ... http://i.imgur.com/YL8Zh.jpg
<marinka> http://thecodelesscode.com/case/1
<Seniorita> The Codeless Code:    Case 1: The Small Stuff
<dz0ny> sem nalašč pogledal kaj bodo novega izumili v "svetu na kanalu a", pa so bili še kar korektni, razen konca. Brez božjega ne gre...
<marinka> rofl
<frgeur> kaje mafija
<marinka> a tu je mafija?
<marinka> aja, CrazyLemon ... sem pobrisala tiste porte pa virtualne mašine pa ne vem kaj še vse na domačem routerju ... in ta vikend je čisto normalno delal transmission ...
<marinka> očitno so oni meli nekej narobe ... ni bil nič router kriv
<zdobersek> ircmafija!
<marinka> aaa
<dz0ny> ok lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQCVPpZyjBA
<Seniorita> Maša o Higgsovih bozonih      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> vroče!
<CrazyLemon> marinka to ne bi smelo delat
<marinka> ja, vem ... samo se je oac zgodilo ... :(
<CrazyLemon> razn če nimaš omogočenega upnp na routerju
<CrazyLemon> in v transmissionu
<marinka> pa ce je zdaj vse lepo delalo
<marinka> pa 2 tedna nazaj tudi
<marinka> pred enim tednom pa ne
<CrazyLemon> A Higgs-Boson walks into a bar. The bartender says "You know, there were some guys in here looking for you."
<CrazyLemon> :))
<marinka> hehe
<zdobersek> pa je ta zupnik vedu, da pljuva seb v kroznik?
<dz0ny> http://imgur.com/gallery/PmyNR
<Seniorita> Higgs Boson walks into a church... - Imgur
<dz0ny> nadaljevanje ... joj rofl
<dz0ny> @zdobersek to je eden zmontiral, ne verjamem da je to res kdaj bilo
<CrazyLemon> ni 95%
<CrazyLemon> ampak 99.99995%
<CrazyLemon> neki takega
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> sigma 5
<marinka> elektrike zmanjkalo :S
<marinka> saska
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sasa84> živjo marinka
<uni4dfx> awe
<uni4dfx> http://i.imgur.com/IMzer.jpg
<sasa84> elow uni4dfx
<uni4dfx> oj
<sasa84> ooo higgins ;)
<sasa84> higgs
<sasa84> sm gledala konferenco...je reku d si ni predstavlu, d bi kej tazga odkril Å¡e za cajat njegovga lajfa :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Vaseer: [12.04] Ubuntu ne najde WiFi omrežij na kanalih 12,13...  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38510/#p38510
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [12.04] Ubuntu ne najde WiFi omrežij na kanalih 12,13...  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38511/#p38511
#ubuntu-si 2012-07-05
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lupastro: Re: [12.04] Ubuntu ne najde WiFi omrežij na kanalih 12,13...  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38512/#p38512
<napsy> ma kdo tu triple boot (linux, win, win) ?
<lupastro> si pa zahteven čo :)
<napsy> prijatu ma neko tezavo s temi booti
<napsy> recimo ... linux pa win xp mu bootneta, win7 pa noce
<lupastro> sem imel na enem prenosniku xp home, xp pro in ubuntu
<lupastro> verjetno je zadnja instalacija sesula boot
<lupastro> kirga je na zadnje instaliral, verjetno xp al pa lunux
<lupastro> bolj verjetno xp :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Vaseer: Re: [12.04] Ubuntu ne najde WiFi omrežij na kanalih 12,13...  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38513/#p38513
<napsy> xp, pol win7 ... pa je dobu izbiro al xp al win7 pri windows boot managerju, pol pa dal ubuntu gor pa mu je sam xp prepoznal
<napsy> zdj on hoce tk da bi vse tri mel v grubu, ne pa dva razlicna boot managerja
<lupastro> hmm
<napsy> pa se je izkazal da je to malenkost tezje nrdit kokr se zdi
<napsy> probu sm neke konfiguracije z grubom sam je tk da mu zdj win7 sploh noce bootnat, bootne mu pa xp/je
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lupastro: Re: [12.04] Ubuntu ne najde WiFi omrežij na kanalih 12,13...  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38514/#p38514
<napsy> bom se odpru temo na forumu
<lupastro> http://raviratlami1.blogspot.com/2009/01/how-to-dual-triple-boot-windows-7-with.html
<Seniorita> Tech Trouble?: How to Dual / Triple boot Windows 7 with Windows XP / Linux
<lupastro> your Grub boot manager will load and prompt you to choose to boot from either Linux or Windows 7"... what about triple booting XP/Linux/Win7 ???
<lupastro>     4:16 PM
<lupastro> Anonymous said...
<lupastro>     @Anonymous
<lupastro>     Choose Win7, this opens the Windows Loader and you can choose to boot either Windows 7 or "Older Version of Windows" - Windows XP.
<lupastro> torej po tej logiki naj bi mu loader od winxp ponudil tudi win7
<napsy> mmm ja to mu je tut od zacetka ... zdj se je neki igral z windowsi tk da mu sam xp-je bootne :)
<lupastro> ke priden fant :)
<lupastro> hehe
<napsy> sam on hoce tk da ma vse tri v grub
<lupastro> naj malo pogoogla, mogoče bo najdu rešitev
<napsy> ziher se da naredit
<lupastro> sem razumel
<lupastro> verjetno res ;)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] napsy: ubuntu, win xp in win7 triple boot  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38515/#p38515
<dz0ny> ne ne da se
<dz0ny> če imaš xp +win7 ne
<dz0ny> razen če windows7 namestiš na svoj pogon
<dz0ny> in winxp svoj
<dz0ny> ubuntu je lahko na katermokoli potem
<napsy> prav na razlicen fizicni disk?
<dz0ny> jp
<napsy> bedno
<dz0ny> ker winxp uporablja drugačen način loaderja kot win 7
<dz0ny> z grubom je potem u izi samo root hd(1 ali 2) in chanloader+
<dz0ny> najlažje je da gre prek win7 loaderja
<dz0ny> torej grub > win7 laoder in potem izbereš kaj želiš
<napsy> mm ja, to je po defaultu
<dz0ny> aja pa virtualko naj si raje omisli #lol
<napsy> problem je ker ma kup enih programov za obdelavo zvoka za xp
<dz0ny> bo lahko fural xp z win in linuxa
<dz0ny> to je polom saj sploh nimajo podpore za asio
<dz0ny> pro to že ni
<dz0ny> ali si na osx ali pa na win7 za auido zajem winxp res niso
<dz0ny> slučajno vem ker delam za radijsko postajo :)
<napsy> aja
<dz0ny> primer latenca na winxp je okoli 200ms na win7 60, osx 16, linux 12-30 odvisno če imaš realitime jedro, sedaj veš zakaj dj uporabljao osx :)
<napsy> kul tnx za obrazlozitev :)
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx ti si napol biolog..a obstaja kaj kar odganja kače? pa da ni to druga žival :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: Re: ubuntu, win xp in win7 triple boot  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38516/#p38516
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] napsy: Re: ubuntu, win xp in win7 triple boot  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38517/#p38517
<lynxlynxlynx> CrazyLemon: mraz
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Re: Kodek za predvajanje .mp4?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38518/#p38518
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] JureM: Prikaz spletne strani FF/Chrome/Chromium  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38519/#p38519
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: Prikaz spletne strani FF/Chrome/Chromium  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38520/#p38520
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: Kodek za predvajanje .mp4?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38521/#p38521
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<napsy> lp
<sasa84> hej napsy
<sasa84> )
<sasa84> :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, MišiLemon
<sasa84> ooo aljošiiii
<alyosha_sql> helo hello
<alyosha_sql> nam je zmanjkalo elektrike za minutko :)
<sasa84> oooo
<sasa84> alyosha_sql, sj pr nas pa je nek temno pa grmi...najbolš d bi kej sklopla :P
<alyosha_sql> dej no
<alyosha_sql> to CrazyLemon sklaplja
<alyosha_sql> on je čuden
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> alyosha_sql, pr nas tud sklaplamo... parkrat modem, 2-3x tv, satelitska, men 2x komp, pr laptopu matična šla... bolš sklopt a veš :P
<alyosha_sql> pa kje živiš ti
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> nikoli u življenju nismo nič sklopli
<alyosha_sql> in use Å¡evedno dela ko Å¡us
<alyosha_sql> :)
<napsy> ste na takmu kraju da bol mal reze strela
<sasa84> alyosha_sql, jah...nimaš kej...bolš je bit za zihr ;)
<alyosha_sql> ee ja
<alyosha_sql> :D
<sasa84> zdj pa grem mal mojga novga mucka ;)
<sasa84> čohat ;)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] JureM: Re: Prikaz spletne strani FF/Chrome/Chromium  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38522/#p38522
<dhbiker> alyosha_sql: poznam firmo tu blizu mene ki je v 2 letih 3 serverje skozi dala... zaradi neviht
<alyosha_sql> lol
<alyosha_sql> meni to ni jasno
<alyosha_sql> :)
<alyosha_sql> ker pač se mi še ni zgodilo
<alyosha_sql> samo Å¡tekam
<alyosha_sql> da eni nimajo sreče
<alyosha_sql> .)
<dhbiker> heh
<dhbiker> odvisno tudi od kod si..
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] JureM: Re: Prikaz spletne strani FF/Chrome/Chromium  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38523/#p38523
<kubanc> 7j #joomla
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1498-1: tiff vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1498-1/
<marinka> oj
<marinka> nujno
<dhbiker> trenutno so vsi operaterji zasedeni... *glupa muzika*
<marinka> a ti si tut to poslusal???
<marinka> meni se ni dalo cakati
<dhbiker> niti ne klicarim več
<marinka> trenutno imamo povečano število klicev
<marinka> bwah
<dhbiker> bla bla bla
<marinka> ok ... it's working ...
<marinka> tnx to all
<marinka> bye
<dhbiker> lulz
<CrazyLemon> https://www.netvibes.com/
<Seniorita> Netvibes – Social Media Monitoring, Analytics and Alerts Dashboard
<CrazyLemon> alternativa igoogleu
<zdobersek> http://slo-tech.com/forum/t525443#crta
<Seniorita> Kam se da storklja ce pada toca? @ Slo-Tech
<zdobersek> problemi clovestva.
<dhbiker> hahah xD
<zdobersek> MASAKER ti recem!
<zdobersek> mrtvi komarji povsod!
<marinka> dz0ny: ka pa tebe fu*a?
<lynxlynxlynx> Ali mogoče kdo ve kake vrste je ta kača? file:///C:/Users/Uporabnik/Pictures/do%C5%BEivetja/DSC00140.JP
<lynxlynxlynx> you must be new here, a? :D
<marinka> ufff ...
<marinka> nimam dostopa do njegovega racunalnika
<marinka> da bi lahko videla kaco
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx belouška
<CrazyLemon> !
<lynxlynxlynx> pomoje je pa gož
<CrazyLemon> js sm danes vidu črnico..brrrr
<CrazyLemon> stupid snakes
<marinka> js bi tut vidla kacooooo
<CrazyLemon> marinka mir..ne govorimo o tistih kačah
<marinka> belouska, gad, modras ... saj to so kace tiste taiste, ne?
<CrazyLemon> niso taiste
<CrazyLemon> razlčne so
<CrazyLemon> gad pa modras sta strupeni kači
<CrazyLemon> belouška ni
<marinka> ja ... ampak sem pa o tistih kacah govorila, ko si rekel, da ne take kace, kot jaz mislim
<lynxlynxlynx> :D
<marinka> bi mela pitona
<marinka> samo ... veliko hrane je treba potem
<marinka> ze rdeci ameriski gozi so veliko denarja pojedli
<marinka> tiste miske, ko jih je gojil tisti tip, so bile prav drage
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<marinka> pozdravljena, miska vesela
 * CrazyLemon spanks sasa84 and leaves her craving for more
<marinka> zakaj vsi tepete saso?
<lynxlynxlynx> vsi? :s
<marinka> ja, BigWhale jo je zadnjic
<marinka> zdaj ze CrazyLemon
<BigWhale> marinka, ah, to sem jaz zacel, teli pa zdej neki probavajo nadomescat :D
<marinka> pomocniki :D
<sasa84> živjo marinka
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, noup....to zna bigi, d je res pležr
<sasa84> BigWhale, dj me ti... CrazyLemon ne zna
<sasa84> :P
 * sasa84 da hlače dol
<BigWhale> sam sasa...
<BigWhale> a si bla poredna?
<BigWhale> mislim, res poredna?
<sasa84> BigWhale, ^^
<sasa84> poredna... vse m&m bombone sm pojedla, d mi jih ne bo treba Å¡tet
<BigWhale> no, pol te bomo dal pa na koruzo klecat :P
<marinka> haha
<sasa84> BigWhale, neee neee, oblubm d bom pridna
<sasa84> BigWhale, pa šolsko uniformo sem s čokoladnim sladoledom popackala...
<BigWhale> jah, to bos mogla pokazat :P
 * sasa84 pokaže krilce
<marinka> uauuu .. .a mate uniforme?
<BigWhale> marinka, jest nic ne vem kwa ma sasa :))
<dhbiker> o.O
<sasa84> šibam pančat
<sasa84> BigWhale, ej, tnx :P
<BigWhale> aj blo fajn klecat? :))
<sasa84> ja, zto k me ej fajn žull v kolena :P
<uni4dfx> zanimiva stvar teli Hinigisovi valovi
<dz0ny> marinka hacking time :)
<uni4dfx> dz0ny a si pokonc
#ubuntu-si 2012-07-06
<dz0ny> Å¡e
<dz0ny> uni4dfx ?
<uni4dfx> kul
<uni4dfx> kaj dogaja
<dz0ny> chromium os sem pripravil do sodelovanja,
<uni4dfx> in je kej uporabnega tm
<CrazyLemon> očitno ne :>
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon o kaj pa ti pokonc
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Prikaz spletne strani FF/Chrome/Chromium  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38524/#p38524
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: Re: Prikaz spletne strani FF/Chrome/Chromium  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38525/#p38525
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: Prikaz spletne strani FF/Chrome/Chromium  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38526/#p38526
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon hm ja par stvari je kul (hitrost zagona je 14s), manjak pa programov za resno delo
<yang> dz0ny: to morda zato ker chromium OS ze uporablja coreboot ?
<yang> dz0ny: kaksen prenosnik pa imas ?
<dz0ny> yang to sem spravil na navaden namizni rač, uporablja gentoo in pa grub2
<dz0ny> v 14s si iz grub menija v login screen
<dz0ny> 6s rabi kernel 4s chrome 4s pa Å¡e enkaj se ne spomnim sedaj
<yang> a to za SATA disk
<dz0ny> jp, preko esata vodila
<yang> dost v redu
<dz0ny> po zagonu pokuri 1,4gb rama
<yang> uf
<dz0ny> torej še preden kaj brskaš, je pa res da sem bil v nepospešenem načinu
<dz0ny> torej brez gonilnikov (zvok tudi ni delal)
<dz0ny> za kakšen kiosk mode se mi zdi čisto ok zadeva
<dz0ny> še koga zanima dualboot z ubuntu? Lahko napišem vodič
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] JureM: Re: Prikaz spletne strani FF/Chrome/Chromium  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38527/#p38527
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: Prikaz spletne strani FF/Chrome/Chromium  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38528/#p38528
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] JureM: Re: Prikaz spletne strani FF/Chrome/Chromium  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38529/#p38529
<mesar> alo
<mesar> mate kaj toče?
<CrazyLemon> ne
<mesar> tu tak seka toča, da vojska patrulira okoli
<mesar> lemon ti znaš kaj htmlja?
<mesar> j<z pomoč bi rabo
<napsy> lp
<mesar> lep pozdrav tudi tebi
<napsy> Matthai: kaj te zanima?
<napsy> ups, mesar
<mesar> če lahko kak naredim
<mesar> da je neki element skoz pod miško
<mesar> recimo, da mam en div pa to...
<napsy> da sledi miskinim kazalcem?
<mesar> pa da bi naredo, da se ta div premika ko se miška premika
<mesar> ja
<mesar> pa je skoz pod njo
<napsy> seveda se da
<mesar> da deluje v vseh brskalnikih ?
<napsy> pa pomoje niti ni zapleteno
<mesar> pa vsi elementi so pol lahko nevidni ?
<mesar> div pa vse not
<napsy> to nardis z javascripto
<napsy> poglej si mal kok se nastavi mouse handler
<napsy> pa nastavi lastnost nekega html elementa
<mesar> hmm, zanimivo
<mesar> ty :)
<napsy> np
<robert_negro> lol
<robert_negro> http://24ur.com/ekskluziv/zanimivosti/crnogorci-organizirali-tekmovanje-v-neprekinjenem-polezavanju.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Črnogorci organizirali tekmovanje v neprekinjenem poležavanju
<robert_negro> braca crnogorci
<zdobersek> so se tko leni, da potem noben zmagal ni :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek wrong..they are all winners
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> nope.
<yang> haha
<dz0ny> http://www.openculture.com/2012/07/the_higgs_boson_and_its_discovery_explained_with_animation.html
<Seniorita> The Higgs Boson and Its Discovery Explained with Animation | Open Culture
<uni4dfx> dz0ny nice
<uni4dfx> veš kaj si poglej če še nisi vidu
<uni4dfx> na youtube kanal CassiopeiaProject
<uni4dfx> vrhunski videi o teh zadevah
<robert_negro> !t en sl permanent
<Seniorita> trajna
<robert_negro> !t sl en pregledno
<Seniorita> transparent
<robert_negro> !t sl en pregledna
<Seniorita> transparent
<robert_negro> mogoce kdo ve, kje lahko trajno public sharam zip fajle na netu?
<robert_negro> tako da jih lahko linkam na svojem blogu
<napsy> robert_negro: dropbox.com
<dhbiker> al pa filedrop
<dhbiker> al kak je že
<uni4dfx> TIL da nekateri nimajo doma svojga serverja :D
<dhbiker> boljše da daš na hosting
<dhbiker> kot pa na domač server
<dhbiker> vsaj po mojem okusu
<uni4dfx> dhbiker ja no je bol zanesljivo vsekakor, ampak domač server je (almost) free :)
<dhbiker> true
<dz0ny> robert_negro: dropbob, ,gogole drive, ubuntu one :) za diy mojstre ownshare
<dz0ny> robert_negro ah petek popoldne dropbox*, google drive*
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon si že doma?
<alyosha_sql> :)
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql veš da
<alyosha_sql> kaj ni to nekam hitro blo?
<alyosha_sql> :)
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql vidim da ti Å¡e nisi bil na izpitu DS, MA, OVS :D
<CrazyLemon> a misliš da rabiš 4ure in več za vse to? :D
<alyosha_sql> ja pa prvo kolokvij poravni
<alyosha_sql> pa pawza
<alyosha_sql> pa test
<CrazyLemon> ni pavze
<alyosha_sql> pa cakat da popravi
<CrazyLemon> ni to nogomet
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha_sql> kaj ne
<alyosha_sql> na matematiki
<alyosha_sql> je bla
<CrazyLemon> ja..dokler popravi
<alyosha_sql> kaj se delaš neki frajerja tu pred nafiso
<CrazyLemon> ampak če popravi hitro
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> ni pavze
<alyosha_sql> ugalvnem
<alyosha_sql> si naredu al nisi?
<CrazyLemon> a sem pijan?
<CrazyLemon> ne :D
<CrazyLemon> sem pa bil najboljši v razredu...samo to mi bol malo pomaga :))
<alyosha_sql> nevem če si pjan..obnašaš se že tako:D
<alyosha_sql> hahaha
<alyosha_sql> kaj pol ni noben naredu al kaj?!
<CrazyLemon> mah kje
<alyosha_sql> lol
<alyosha_sql> kolko vas je blo?
<CrazyLemon> 6 nas je bilo pri popravnem
<CrazyLemon> od tega so 4je v 30ih minutah Å¡li vn
<CrazyLemon> ostala sva js pa Å¡e en
<alyosha_sql> in ispit?
<alyosha_sql> hehe
<alyosha_sql> ma kaj ni noben niti popravnega naredu al kaj?!
<alyosha_sql> jebemtish
<CrazyLemon> on Å¡e manj vedu kot js :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak je pa reku da je to bil najtežji izpit do zdej :)
<CrazyLemon> meni je samo žal da pri prvi nalogi nisem napisal dveh stavkov
<CrazyLemon> in bi naredu for sure :)
<alyosha_sql> kaj je biw kdo od naših al samo tej ki so gor že več let
<alyosha_sql> ko ti naprimer
<alyosha_sql> a jeniga zdj
<alyosha_sql> jebiga
<CrazyLemon> kaj js vem kdo je tvoj in kdo ne :d
<CrazyLemon> bil je tomaž na popravnem
<alyosha_sql> pa uni ki so upisani u 1. letnij
<alyosha_sql> letnik
<CrazyLemon> in je Å¡el hitro ven
<CrazyLemon> pa pajac tudi
<alyosha_sql> ne pa vi kki ste že 20 let gor:D
<alyosha_sql> haha kaj so Å¡li na brzino domov a
<alyosha_sql> :)
<CrazyLemon> pajac itak ima vse izpite narejene razen tega
<alyosha_sql> peder grdi
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> slovenc preklet..a mu ne privoščiš al kaj :))
<alyosha_sql> NE!
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> bmk naj nardi
<alyosha_sql> samo lahko bi jz tudi ane
<alyosha_sql> jebemtish
<alyosha_sql> pizda moram jih 5 nardit
<CrazyLemon> lol
<alyosha_sql> da lahko ponavljam
<alyosha_sql> ker nemislim plačevat za vaje
<alyosha_sql> drugo leto
<CrazyLemon> right..ne delaš nič in misliš da ti bodo kar podelili izpite al kaj :D
<alyosha_sql> ma ja
<alyosha_sql> tko nekako
<alyosha_sql> to bi blo super
<alyosha_sql> :)
<zdobersek> gaddemit
<zdobersek> hudic se kuha!
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<alyosha_sql> kdo tu zna kaj nemško
<alyosha_sql> Getriebe schaltet nicht gut
<alyosha_sql> ?
<alyosha_sql> ker google translate nevem kaj točno bi hotu povedat:)
<alyosha_sql> je pa to u avtomobilskem kontekstu
<alyosha_sql> :)
<sasa84> alyosha_sql, jst sm včasih germanistiko študirala :P
<alyosha_sql> no
<alyosha_sql> da slišimo
<alyosha_sql> kaj mi hočejo poevdat
<alyosha_sql> :D
<zdobersek> !t gr en getriebe
<Seniorita> transmission
<zdobersek> !t gr en getriebe schaltet
<Seniorita> switch gear
<alyosha_sql> sepravi menjalnik ne dela?
<alyosha_sql> oz. ni dober
<sasa84> getriebe je menjalnik
<alyosha_sql> jebemtish
<zdobersek> pravi, da avti z neavtomatskim menjalnikom niso kul
<sasa84> menjalnik ne šalta dobr...po domač povedan :)
<zdobersek> al pa to
<alyosha_sql> zdobersek avtomatski menjalnik ma avto
<alyosha_sql> kotzgleda
<alyosha_sql> ne dela najbolše
<alyosha_sql> :/
<zdobersek> ne vem kaj tocno je schaltet - glagol, samostalnik ...
<zdobersek> slisi se kot glagol
<zdobersek> torej je avtomatski menjalnik v kurcu ocitno
<sasa84> schaltet -ned. je schalten
<sasa84> prestavljati
<sasa84> sej mi mamo isto besedo a ne...Å¡altat :)
<alyosha_sql> sepravi en kurc use skupaj
<zdobersek> javohl.
<Sky[x]> lp
<marinka> lp
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM slaba povprečna :/
<CrazyLemon> :>
<marinka> Smrt je dokaz, da zivljenje cloveku skoduje!
<Sky[x]> :)
<Sky[x]> true
<zdobersek> oyea, #ubuntu-si, producing suicide clans since 6.7.2012 19:26
<marinka> lepo se imejte ... lp
<zdobersek> and so the leader leaves.
<zdobersek> KEEP CALM AND STAY ALIVE
<CrazyLemon> FUCK YOU
 * CrazyLemon shoots himself
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon kašne so to besede
<alyosha_sql> !
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> marinka je pa ja fejst deklina
<alyosha_sql> :D
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: bil sem na krvodajalski, pa sem si ga uizico danes vzel.
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM mhhhmm :D
<alyosha_sql> ne ne
<alyosha_sql> ta ni normalen 100%
<alyosha_sql> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=iWm84Z20hY0#!
<Seniorita> Animal (Rémi Gaillard)      - YouTube
<alyosha_sql> tip je skoraj tako nor ko CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql car je
<CrazyLemon> sam Å¡koda ker ni tolko novih for :/
<alyosha_sql> nwem u tej kompilaciji živalski
<alyosha_sql> sem vidu par novih
<alyosha_sql> oz. nevidenih prej
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma to je vse staro :)
<CrazyLemon> sem pregledal vse od remija ..tko da ni nič novega
<CrazyLemon> :d
<alyosha_sql> dej dej ne se delat kao
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> jz sem pa hud ovo ono
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> js se ne delam..a veš fant
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha_sql> aja sj res
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/crna-kronika/480-ur-koristnega-dela-zaradi-posiljanja-racunalniskih-virusov/286895
<Seniorita> 480 ur koristnega dela zaradi pošiljanja računalniških virusov :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> folk..hekat je treba vse po vrsti..zaslužiš fajn dnar..pa še v zapor ne greš
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha_sql> no
<alyosha_sql> vidiš ti
<alyosha_sql> :D
<dz0ny> fantje nardit firmo z po podporo za ubuntu ftw
<dz0ny> po je bi mišljen pro.
<Sky[x]> ehe
<uni4dfx> nucam neki pametnega za gledat med tem ko dvigujem uteži pred kompom, ma kdo kak predlog?
<dz0ny> http://sceper.eu/?s=lockout&x=0&y=0
<Seniorita> Search for lockout | Sceper
<dz0ny> uni4dfx mogoče http://sceper.eu/2012/07/cleanskin-limited-dvdrip-xvid-done.html
<Seniorita> Cleanskin LIMITED DVDRip XviD-DoNE | Sceper
<uni4dfx> dz0ny this could work, hvala :)
<dz0ny> doh :)
<CrazyLemon> [20:34:32] <uni4dfx> nucam neki pametnega za gledat med tem ko dvigujem uteži pred kompom, ma kdo kak predlog?
<CrazyLemon> fcking geek no :D
<CrazyLemon> še uteži ne moreš dvignit brez kompa :D
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa..če ne gre drugače pol pa https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HE3jOXiiPB8     vedno fajn gledat k se potiš :D
<Seniorita> Fitness Corner - Sexy exercise - Stretch      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon>  Ilievski se je pridružil Maljkoviću in Brezcu
<CrazyLemon> Sre Feb 5, 2020 01:00
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> kaj počnejo pri rtvslo
<CrazyLemon> napovedujejo prihodnost? :d
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, looool, ker video :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zakon je :D
<CrazyLemon> tak..motivacijski :>
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> težko verjamem, da taka grupa dejansk obstaja...k pol je definitivno premal tipov not :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a tipi so not?
<sasa84> pa vse nč prešvicane, popoln make-up...
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, en je :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 gay :>
<sasa84> jp... vsak normaln str8 bi težko delu strečing s svojim šotorjenjem :P
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> a ve kdo če obstaja kak chrome app ki deluje tko kot igoogle
<CrazyLemon> (widgeti  z rss feedi)
<dz0ny> crazylemon https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/mkmehbmdeabanfnddlekelahkaclfdhl
<Seniorita> Chrome Web Store - NewsSquares - Stylish Reading in Chrome
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny to mi deli :)
<dz0ny> ui je mal glup včasih drugače pa ok. Usklajuje pa z google readerja
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja..ni ravno pregledno
<CrazyLemon> idealn app bi bil tak kot igoogle
<CrazyLemon> tale newsquares pa premal novic pokaže
<dz0ny> ja naroči se na rss
<dz0ny> ti hočeš flipboard za chrome potem?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne v smislu premal feedov
<CrazyLemon> ampak pokaže sam najnovejšo novico
<CrazyLemon> in pol moram preklikat levo desno da pregledam katere so nove novice
<CrazyLemon> js bi rad kot nek seznam recimo zadnjih 5 novic iz feeda
<CrazyLemon> in nato takoj vidim če je katera zanimiva al ne
<dz0ny> sej če klikneš na novico dobiš pregled zadnjih pet
<dz0ny> sej bi se ti zmešalo če bi vse novice vrgo prez nekega smilsa
<dz0ny> ravno zato je bil narejn tak ui, pulse, flipboar, zite vsi poskušajo rešit ta problem
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny https://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/Zaslonska%20slika%202012-07-06%2022%3A06%3A28.png      neki takega bi js :)
<CrazyLemon> sam da je app :D
<dz0ny> netvibes? mogoče?
<CrazyLemon> sej to je netvibes
<CrazyLemon> za silo je :)
<dz0ny> še vedno lahko sam napišeš app :) spomil sem se še persona-nekaj in pa goodnews-nekaj !g
<Seniorita> Napredno iskanje /advanced_search?hl=sl
<CrazyLemon> good noows ?
<CrazyLemon> ni kul
<dz0ny> jp ja
#ubuntu-si 2012-07-07
<Sky[x]> napsy ga zmaga s temule videotm na fb :D
<Sky[x]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nF3vRRgaPFo&feature=related
<Seniorita> Nuša  jaz hamburger placam ti      - YouTube
<Sky[x]> kako skenslat sms ki je ze v posiljanju na androidu ce si se zmotu ? :)
<Aseq> *tuptuptupkresk*
<sasa84> Sky[x], ne morš :P
<sasa84> sem ga že dobila :P
<sasa84> drugč pa mal premisl če bi mi svojo fotko spodi brez poslou a ne :P
<Sky[x]> haha lol :D
<uni4dfx> kdor je phpmyadmin prevedu v slovenščino bi se mogu ustrelit
<Sky[x]> true :)
<Sky[x]> uni4dfx: a si kej domac z GA ?
<uni4dfx> GA?
<uni4dfx> odvisno kaj mislš s tem
<Aseq> gospodinjski aparati. google analytics.
<Aseq> garažiran avto.
<Sky[x]> google anal..
<uni4dfx> jah, zadnjič sm mu nastavu ampak ni blo preveč prijetno
<uni4dfx> :D
<uni4dfx> but seriously, ja uporablam analytics, sam nebi pa reku da sm lih nek expert, če kej rabm najdem not
<Sky[x]> gledam kako dobim podatke za dolocene strani
<Sky[x]> recimo sam za /en/ al pa /it/
<Sky[x]> :)
<uni4dfx> what da fak
<uni4dfx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPCqGqvS0Hk
<Seniorita> Mali Jane - Cheba Beži 1/4      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> Vodilni organizacije Mozilla so dokončno ustavili razvoj namiznega e-poštnega odjemalca Thunderbird.
<CrazyLemon> fckin idioti
<CrazyLemon> kaj naj zdaj..uporabljam evolution al kaj
<uni4dfx> haha, evolution sux ja
<uni4dfx> Kje ste vsi? :D
<lowkey> re
#ubuntu-si 2012-07-08
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Thunderbird prehaja v roke skupnosti  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38530/#p38530
<marinka> !google klif wikipedija
<Seniorita> Klif - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija http://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klif
<CrazyLemon> rdeč sem kot jastog..prekleto sonce
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FyTuuLJst1E
<Seniorita> Best Beatboxer all times      - YouTube
<uni4dfx> Če se ne narežiš do solz od tega... XD
<lynxlynxlynx> pa red-eye
<CrazyLemon> hello eeeeeeeeeee my name is eeee
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx ahahahaha
<CrazyLemon> kaj je ta kadil
<uni4dfx> posluši pol k začne beatboxat :D
<uni4dfx> js sm skor dol padu
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx sej zdej sem na tem delu hahaha
<CrazyLemon> oh christ :D
<CrazyLemon> pol sem js tudi best "boxer" :D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> pri 4.10
<CrazyLemon> se skoraj zadavu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Sky[x]> Oči, kako si spoznal mamo? - Našel sem jo na Facebooku, jo dodal med prijatelje potem pa like, like, like...
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<sasa84> uuu kje pa je crazylemon :P
<Mike_H> I have a quick language question
<Mike_H> in Croatian "Vienna" is Beč, what is it in Slovene?
<lynxlynxlynx> Dunaj
<lynxlynxlynx> after the Danube/Donava
<lynxlynxlynx> theirs is after the hungarian version
<Mike_H> oh I see
<Mike_H> thank you :)
#ubuntu-si 2013-07-01
<miha> dan
<dz0ny> dan
<dz0ny> botsnack
<breza> Thanks for the treat!
<dz0ny> ping
<breza> Orders?
<dz0ny> .vreme cerknica
<breza> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 17.4°C @01.07.2013 9:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.7955099,14.3621843
<breza> Cerknica: 18.73°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:16:54, Sončni zahod: 20:56:11
<miha> botsnack
<breza> Oh thx, have a cookie yourself!
<miha> http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/jun/30/nsa-leaks-us-bugging-european-allies
<Seniorita> New NSA leaks show how US is bugging its European allies | World news | The Guardian
<Seniorita> »Exclusive: Edward Snowden papers reveal 38 targets including EU, France and Italy«
<zdobersek> TOUCH
<CrazyLemon> AND GO
<zdobersek> GOGOGOGOG
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Oops! Walmart Website Pimps Ubuntu Touch on Nexus 4 Listing  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/QibClbRYx_A/walmart-nexus-4-ubuntu-touch
<Tadej> in CrazyLemon si pogledaL? :D
<CrazyLemon> Tadej gledam :D
<Tadej> hehe uzivaj :)
<Tadej> dans mas vrjetno ze podnapise :D
<breza> Zdravo, Tadej
<Tadej> lp breza
<CrazyLemon> podnapise? zakaj za vraga :D
<dz0ny> hm isota mata 60 prenosov
<dz0ny> .sporoci andrejz ping me
<dz0ny> .sporoči andrejz ping me
 * dz0ny brags Linux namizni 3.11.0-12-generic #8-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jun 28 13:50:14 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<CrazyLemon> 11?
<CrazyLemon> sej je komaj 10ka releasana
<dz0ny> hehe uredil sem si git builder
<dz0ny> zanimalo me je če radeon power managment dela :)
<dz0ny> drugače 10 ma pa tole notr http://bcache.evilpiepirate.org/ ssd cache
<Seniorita> bcache
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: 3.10 ma Å¡e neke patche za apu, da se manj greje :P
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: tole si poglej http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTM2Nzk
<Seniorita> [Phoronix] The First Nouveau Benchmarks On Linux 3.10
<Seniorita> »Phoronix is the leading technology website for Linux hardware reviews, open-source news, Linux benchmarks, open-source benchmarks, distribution screenshots, interviews, and computer hardware tests.«
<dz0ny> no more 18 fps
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj naj gledam.. sej nimam nvidie :D
<CrazyLemon> in tale patch je zihr za opensource driver
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> a nimaš open source ti?
<CrazyLemon> ne? :)
<CrazyLemon> čemu bi opensource uporabljal če so rubish
<miha> :D
<dz0ny> in ti maš 18fps
<dz0ny> throw that APU to trash
<zdobersek> to jst govorim ze vec ko leto
<LorD_DDooM> Fora je, da je opensource za APU čist druga klasa kot za diskretne grafike. Na diskretnih vsah profilni način deluje, večina APUjev pa sploh ne more delovat na delovni frekvenci.
<dz0ny> LorD_DDooM: od CZ nekak dela samo potem se pregreje pa sledi reboot
<CrazyLemon> am.. ne pregreje se :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kako ne če ti reboota
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny se ne reboota..js ga resetiram
<dz0ny> ker če ni to je še večji fail
<dz0ny> aja zmrzne :P
<CrazyLemon> jp
<dz0ny> no pa enkrat si rekel da se greje
<CrazyLemon> ne bi se spomnu da sm to govoru
<dz0ny> !g CrazyLemon irc ubuntu greje
<Seniorita> /srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/12/13/#ubuntu-si.txt http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/12/13/%23ubuntu-si.html
<dz0ny> well it's out there, you just have to find it
<CrazyLemon> its kinda not :D
<CrazyLemon> pod največjimi obremenitvami je okrog 50°
<LorD_DDooM> Ja no, fora je, da APU ne more preklopit v High profile (~700 Mhz), ampak samo med Low (~100 MHz) in default (~400 MHz), za razliko od diskretnih grafik ki to lahko delajo.
<LorD_DDooM> S Catalystom pa zna.
<LorD_DDooM> S kernelom 3.11 bodo pa sedaj delovali tudi APUji
<CrazyLemon> am.. kje si prebral to za high profile? ker kok js vem je gpu clock 443mhz.. za moj apu
<LorD_DDooM> Saj odvisno od APUja. Je bridgemana enkrat na Phoronixu razjasnil. Lahko preklopiš v high profile, ampak frekvence ne bodo šle gor
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/tehnologija/telekomunikacije/2013/07/snowden_igra.aspx
<Seniorita> Postanite žvižgač Edward Snowden - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Kako se je počutil Edward Snowden, ki je razkril, da ameriške oblasti spremljajo telefonsko in spletno komunikacijo svojih in tujih državljanov, lahko preizkusite na svoji koži.«
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdTD8Y6G2lM
<Seniorita> Extras: When The Whistle Blows Intro - Video - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Intro from when the whistle blows!«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zdobersek najdu sm vama soigralca za zombije
<Lurker69> http://imgur.com/ZfZHHGm
<Seniorita> imgur: the simple image sharer
<Seniorita> »Imgur is used to share photos with social networks and online communities, and has the funniest pictures from all over the Internet.«
<zdobersek> dober film.
<CrazyLemon> http://imgur.com/gallery/0F8WhoW        lol holy bajesus
<Seniorita> This just grosses me out. So wrong.. - Imgur
<Seniorita> »Imgur is used to share photos with social networks and online communities, and has the funniest pictures from all over the Internet.«
<zdobersek> breast juice = tekoca mast?
<Lurker69> http://images.4chan.org/fa/src/1372673232252.jpg
<sterna_> mirrored (NSFW): http://bou.si/4c/1372673232252.jpg
<Lurker69> http://boards.4chan.org/fa/res/6422075
<Seniorita> /fa/ - Fashion
<Seniorita> »/fa/ is 4chan's imageboard for images and discussion relating to fashion and apparel.«
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: who?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny jero_
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> .film 42
<breza> 42 (2013) - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yeVPfmT2m_c?fs=1&hl=en_US The life story of Jackie Robinson and his history-making signing with the Brooklyn Dodgers.
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a da je za pogledat?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny i love it :)
<CrazyLemon> true story pa kul je za pogledat
<CrazyLemon> ni dolgčas
<CrazyLemon> pa harrison ford je tudi odličen :)
<dz0ny> .vkinu
<breza> Kevin Hart: Let Me Explain - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIi1Q2ag0GI?fs=1&hl=en_US [IMDB:8.3] From Summit Entertainment,  KEVIN HART: LET ME EXPLAIN captures the laughter, energy and mayhem from Hart's 2012 “Let Me Explain” concert tour, which spanned 10 countries and 80 cities, and generated over $32 million in ticket sales.
<dz0ny> .vkinu
<breza> The Heat - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5m7Ml76zoA?fs=1&hl=en_US [IMDB:N/A] Uptight and straight-laced, FBI Special Agent Sarah Ashburn (Sandra Bullock) is a methodical investigator with a reputation for excellence -- and hyper-arrogance.
<zdobersek> .yt the conjuring
<breza> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k10ETZ41q5o
<dz0ny> .film dead man down
<breza> Dead Man Down (2013) - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQqcsPx7FJc?fs=1&hd=1&hl=en_US Victor, a professional killer and the right hand man to an underground crime lord in New York City, is seduced and blackmailed by Beatrice, a crime victim seeking retribution.
<dz0ny> to me caka :)
<CrazyLemon> oba?
<dz0ny> 42 se Å¡ele sinhronnizira :)
<CrazyLemon> pa ne mi reč da potrebuješ sinhroniziran film? :)
<zdobersek> Worst movie ever made !!!﻿ 0/10 hated it too much it's worse than watching someone fart in your face
<zdobersek> i would rather watch porn than this...well it's almost the same thing﻿ lol
<Guest85502> kaj je z l4d sejo
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: tisto prej sta bla dva spring breakers reviewa
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: your move! http://www.siol.net/scena/estrada/svet_slavnih/2013/07/nicole_scherzinger_je_spet_samska.aspx
<Seniorita> Nicole Scherzinger je spet samska - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Nekdanja članica skupine Pussycat Dolls Nicole Scherzinger je spet samska.«
<dz0ny> zdobersek: l4d2?
<dz0ny> zdej mamo server :)
<zdobersek> bo CrazyLemon zagnal APU?
<dz0ny> connect tf2.ubuntu.si
<dz0ny> pod extra > developer console
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek spring breakers sm gledal..pa razn jošk ni nič dobrega
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek in ja vem da je samska..sm ji že poslal friend request na fb
<CrazyLemon> Guest85502 če želiš igrat l4d2 zgoraj je napisan strežnik
<zdobersek> kje 'zgoraj'/
<zdobersek> ?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ^
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ^
<zdobersek> ah!
<CrazyLemon> d0h
<zdobersek> dejte to v topic!
<dz0ny> mađ event na steamu :)
<zdobersek> wat
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> ej hosti me neki jebejo
<Sky[x]> najdla mi caka k dam na localhost refresh enga paga ko mi lavfa na domena.ocalhost
<Sky[x]> pa mam dodan v hosts na 127.0.0.1
<dz0ny> .shrani l4d2_holdout c10m5_houseboat
<dz0ny> zdobersek: ?
<CrazyLemon> CPUTIN:         +46.0°C        fan2:          1542 RPM
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ^
<CrazyLemon> aja a sm že reku da sm dobu Portal for free? :)
<zdobersek> CPOUTAIN
<zdobersek> se enumal pa prejdem
<andrejz> dz0ny zivjo, kaj bo dobrega?
<dz0ny> andrejz: 60 prenosov :)
<dz0ny> a cmo se na st napisat clanek?
<zdobersek> ubuntu.si started the fire!
<Matthai> prenosov česa?
<CrazyLemon> !forum SUP
<Seniorita> Izšla je SUP - Slovenska Ubuntu premešanka 12.04 (Stran 1 ... https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/viewtopic.php?id=5891
<CrazyLemon> ^
<andrejz> a bi kdo bil pripravljen zapeč en DVD pa ga poslat tiskarju al pa mu razlo
<andrejz> razložit kako se iso zapeče
<andrejz> meni namreč ni uspelo
<CrazyLemon> ne veš kako se iso zapeče?
<andrejz> jaz vem
<andrejz> tiskar ne vem
<andrejz> ne ve
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti potem ni uspelo
<andrejz> samo meni DVD pekač meče power calibration error nekaj
<CrazyLemon> posredovati navodil?
<andrejz> jaz sem mu poslal navodila, samo mu Å¡e vedno ne uspe
<andrejz> on pravi da sta bla 2 od 10 DVD-jev OK
<CrazyLemon> navodila == vodnik ki sm ga posnel za take primere?
<andrejz> jaz ne vem kako je to mogoče
<andrejz> CrazyLemon, daš link?
<andrejz> ne tega nisem
<CrazyLemon> andrejz seveda
<CrazyLemon> www.youtube.com
<CrazyLemon> !forum video vodiči
<Seniorita> Ubuntu.si Video Vodiči (Stran 1) - Ubuntu.si dejavnosti/predlogi ... http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4437/
<andrejz> veš kaj bi bilo fajn? en vodič po unity, keyboard shortuts in podobno
<CrazyLemon> do it
<dz0ny> andrejz: sej sem rekel da se to peče pri max 1x-2x hitrosti
<andrejz> meni da error ven še preden začnem pisat, nekaj s pogonom
<dz0ny> hm tist je leča zaprašena
<andrejz> CL: iz neznanega vzroka imam strahoten šum, če preko slušalk snemam (sem mislil, da so slušalke krive, samo sem menjal in je isto). Če pa brez slušalk pa ni šuma, samo se pa ventilator sliši :(
<andrejz> CL, v tejle ubuntu.si temi bi lahko bile povezave do vseh vodičev v prvem postu
<CrazyLemon> andrejz bl težko..
<CrazyLemon> ker kadarkoli urejam prvi post
<CrazyLemon> se ne shranijo spremembe
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny si dobil urha za certifikat?
<andrejz> CL: ?
<andrejz> kako se ne shranijo?
<CrazyLemon> andrejz pojma nimam
<CrazyLemon> karkoli urejam v prvem postu se ne pokaže
<andrejz> čudno
<andrejz> btw je kdo na Lugosovi mailing listi?
<dz0ny> andrejz: nisem Å¡e tako visoko prilezel :P
<CrazyLemon> o/
<andrejz> lol
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: nope
<zdobbie> o/
<andrejz> blazno težko se je subbat
<andrejz> za tiste, ki ne znate - http://www.lugos.si/delo/mailinglista.html
<Seniorita> Dopisni seznami dru�tva LUGOS
<andrejz> treba je klikniti na povezavo prijava
<dz0ny> andrejz: tri stopnje so laična, masters pa wizzard
<dz0ny> laična me ne zanima :)
<andrejz> katera pa je masters?
<CrazyLemon> lugos-1337@..
<andrejz> tega pa ni
<andrejz> kolikor vem, je Å¡e nejavni lugos-uo, tam nisem
<CrazyLemon> je..sam moraš prejeti povabilo
<CrazyLemon> povabila pa pošiljajo samo ko je lunin mrk
<CrazyLemon> na prestopno leto
<andrejz> hehe
<CrazyLemon> :>
 * dz0ny bi društva prepovedal
<dz0ny> llc it is al pa slično
<andrejz> kaj pa je llc?
<CrazyLemon> little lying cunts ?
<andrejz> LOL
<CrazyLemon> just a wild guess :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: preveč si kreativen danes, dej en članek napiš :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kreativen zato ker se mi ne da učit.. :p
<dz0ny> aja procrastinating...
<CrazyLemon> mhm :)
<dz0ny> nč grem jaz potem google reader killerja pisat
<CrazyLemon> too late si
<CrazyLemon> google reader je že dead
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: sej :)
<dz0ny> odlična priložnost
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny gl :)
<andrejz> dz0ny kaj pa logging ?
<dz0ny> of what?
<andrejz> logging s keywordi za andrejam?
<andrejz> aja mimogrede, dz0ny kakšno je pa razmerje 32/64 bit za iso?
<zdobersek> as se se kej igra?
<dz0ny> nič več
<dz0ny> tale beta sever je čisto preveč nestabilen
<CrazyLemon> kul komad na RT
<dz0ny> a ta http://youtube.com/watch?v=2lJWeOYjsCI
<Seniorita> Polona Kasal "Danaja / Danae" - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Second single Danaja from POLONA KASAL upcoming album On The Road http://www.polonakasal.com Video Director: Sasa Hess Editor: Dafne Jemersic Producer: Polon...«
<CrazyLemon> jp
<zdobersek> hva zdj
<LorD_DDooM> A mi zna kdo povedat kako je možno, da ima nekdo x86 Arch install, ampak 'ps ux' mu izpiše polno enih x86_64 knjižic pa programov?
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM namestil je polno 64bitnih programov? :)
<zdobersek> how dare he!
<LorD_DDooM> ja, samo kako lahko poganja x86_64 programe na x86 sistemu?
<LorD_DDooM> Al sem jaz kej za časom
<dz0ny> no dej prilepi /proc/cpu
<LorD_DDooM> Nimam dostopa dobil sem prek majla crashlog
<CrazyLemon> http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/160052-worlds-first-telescopic-contact-lens-gives-you-superman-like-vision
<Seniorita> World’s first telescopic contact lens gives you Superman-like vision | ExtremeTech
<Seniorita> »An international team of researchers have created the first telescopic contact lens; a contact lens that, when it's equipped, gives you the power to zoom your vision almost three times. Yes, this is the first ever example of a bionic eye that effectively gives you Superman-like eagle-eye vision.«
<CrazyLemon> superman like my ass..Å¡e vedno ni radar vision
<zdobersek> boo hoo
<dz0ny> zdobersek: nardis eno bazo na ubnutu.si
<dz0ny> ubuntu.si :)
<zdobersek> mhm
<zdobersek> dz0ny: mi lahk kr SQL spises?
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve kaj za vraga dogaja chromeu da ne izriše strani
<CrazyLemon> kr blank page
<CrazyLemon> vem pa da je v ozadju dejansko odpru stran
<CrazyLemon> ker recimo yt videi se predvajajo
<zdobersek> A
<zdobersek> P
<zdobersek> U
<CrazyLemon> S
<CrazyLemon> U
<CrazyLemon> C
<CrazyLemon> K
<CrazyLemon> it
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> kter chrome? stable, beta, dev? flash yt video? se to dogaja edino na youtubeu?
<CrazyLemon> na splošno spletne strani ne izriše
<CrazyLemon> stable
<CrazyLemon> in refresh ne pomaga.. pomaga edino da odprem nov tab ter spet odprem link
<zdobersek> a mas slucajno APU?
<CrazyLemon> ne.. Å¡e kak predlog?
<zdobersek> GPU
<CrazyLemon> imam gpu ja
<zdobersek> LIES
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Survey Shows Strong Developer Interest in Ubuntu Touch, Firefox OS  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/WHJOIcuBqjk/19-of-app-devs-interested-in-ubuntu-touch
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a mamo lahko poddomeno
<dz0ny> al pa kej pdoobnega
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny for?
<dz0ny> the log thingy
<CrazyLemon> a jo res potrebuješ? :) sej je lahk ubuntu.si/logs .. ker se mi ne da težit blažu za poddomeno .. lahk pa mu ti pošlješ certifikat pa še prašaš za poddomeno :>
<dz0ny> nc bom jutr tole uredil
<dz0ny> sp neki shrani
<dz0ny> sp: neki shrani
<dz0ny> looks ok from here
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ti zdj z breze logiraš? a ne bi bilo lažje sam parseat to kar ubuntulog že počne?
<dz0ny> it's not realtime
<dz0ny> ne ni lazje :)
<dz0ny> moras poganjat recimo vsako minuto
<dz0ny> tle je evneted
<dz0ny> evented
<CrazyLemon> j... real time..sj noben ne bo bil na /logs ter čakal da nekdo neki napiše z SP :)
<dz0ny> http://jabbermania.blogspot.com/2013/06/how-google-pulled-plug-on-public-jabber.html
<Seniorita> Jabber Mania: How Google pulled the plug on the public Jabber Network
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: čist bl resource friendly je :)
<CrazyLemon> chee chew :)
<dz0ny> ln
<CrazyLemon> ln
<zdobersek> real-time bi blo zlo kul
<Jezk> če sem na najdi.si shranil sliko kot neregistriran uporabnik, zato da sem jo lahko 1x pokazal kolegu, kolko časa se hrani ta slika, če kdo ve?
<Jezk> ker menda, da jo lahko vidjo vsi
<Jezk> sicr ni nekih ful osebnih stvari gor, samo vseeno me zanima
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Inky to Update Users on Progress of Linux App  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/45RveBSMci4/inky-mail-app-opens-sign-up-for-linux-access
<Lurker69> pojma nimam, js uporabljam imgur in tam slike manda ostanejo za vedno
<Lurker69> večina otalih zastonjskih imagebump strani slike izbrše po določenem času ali če link ni bil obiskan dolgo časa
<Lurker69> za najdi.si poglej tam v pogoje
<Lurker69> ampak po mojem si lahko brezskrbi, da bi nekdo po naključju našel link je zelo zelo majhna verjetnost
<Jezk> čudno je da imgur nikol ne zbiše
<Jezk> sej ni kot, da bi bil sisk space zastonj
<Jezk> ni dobr ne zate, ne za njih
<Lurker69> jah danes je skor zastonj
<Lurker69> men je všeč
<Jezk> kaj pa če ponesreč kakšno osebno stvar uploadaš
<Lurker69> če tam naložiš sliko in jo pol linkaš we neki vikipediji al pa forumu si lahko brezskrbi da bo link deloval tudi čez nekaj let
<Jezk> kak pogovor z osebnimi infrmacijami
#ubuntu-si 2013-07-02
<Jezk> pa sej, če hočš, da traja, se pač prijaviš
<Jezk> in objaviš kot prijavljen
<Jezk> če pa hočš neki samo na hitr
<Lurker69> ker ni ga slašega kot da najdeš nek prispevek nekje ki ima namesto slike tisto "picdump image expired" ikono
<Jezk> da lahko komu daš link za 1x view, potem bi se dal pa debatirat
<Jezk> hehe, res je
<Lurker69> ja za text imajo nekater strani možnost da izbereš kako dolgo bo shranjen, lahko daš celo da se prikaže samo enkrat in potem izbriše
<Lurker69> za slike se mi zdi da še nisem naletel na to možnost
<Lurker69> http://sebsauvage.net/paste/ tule recimo maš butn after:
<Seniorita> ZeroBin
<Jezk> Å¡e seniorita je ostala brez besed :D
<Lurker69> http://www.evilinternet.com/girls_of_imgur.html related
<Seniorita> Evilinternet Targeted Loader
<Lurker69> random image loader for imgur
<Lurker69> random girl image  loader*
<Jezk> nice..
<Jezk> nauk, kako se na internetu da vse najdt :D
<zdobersek> dan
<breza> Hej zdobersek, lepo te je videti!
<zdobersek> breza, hey, breza!
<zdobersek> zipit!
<zdobersek> yeah.
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Vaseer: [Ubutnu Server 12.04] Acpi - Poweroff button ne dela  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40415/#p40415
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] KuzLee: Re: Spreminjane hitrosti in duplex -a mrežne kartice  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40416/#p40416
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Slick GTK3 Theme `Numix` Updated With Dark Theme Assets  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/yFj03GAXcvU/slick-gtk3-theme-numix-updated-with.html
<miha> http://www.spiegel.de/international/germany/nsa-spies-on-500-million-german-data-connections-a-908648.html
<Seniorita> NSA Spies on 500 Million German Data Connections - SPIEGEL ONLINE
<Seniorita> »NSA spying is targeting Germany more intensely than previously believed. Secret documents viewed by SPIEGEL reveal that the American intelligence service monitors around half a billion telephone calls, emails and text messages in the country every month.«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Spreminjane hitrosti in duplex -a mrežne kartice  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40417/#p40417
<miha> Did you know that making a girl laugh is the second best way to get a girl into bed?" I asked my date.
<miha> "Really?" she asked. "What's the first?"
<miha> "A big fuck off knife!" I replied.
<miha> "Ha-ha, you're funny," she said.
<miha> "Well done, you've made a sensible choice."
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sterna_> kasne probleme majo eni
<sterna_> i have a hard time keeping them out
<miha> sterna_: to zato, ker maš žensko? :)
<sterna_> j
<sterna_> a
<sterna_> sej ne vem v cem je fora
<sterna_> ampak ce nisi samski ti ful bl tezijo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] KuzLee: Re: Spreminjane hitrosti in duplex -a mrežne kartice  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40418/#p40418
<miha> sterna_: preverjena roba?
<sterna_> to zihr, sam "znoret se morm" paradigma se men zdi lih v nasprotju s tem
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Spreminjane hitrosti in duplex -a mrežne kartice  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40419/#p40419
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqRE-7-rhCc
<Seniorita> Chefurs raus! - Movie trailer - YouTube
<Seniorita> »The literary success "Chefurs raus!" has for one year been one of Slovenian best sold books and hit top of charts of the most borrowed books from libraries c...«
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=if5eP3crl_4
<Seniorita> The Room - Tommy Wiseau quotes - YouTube
<Seniorita> »This video compilation includes the best lines from Johnny (Tommy Wiseau) like: "Oh hi, Mark!", "What a story, Mark!" and "You're tearing me apart, Lisa!"«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] KuzLee: Re: Spreminjane hitrosti in duplex -a mrežne kartice  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40420/#p40420
<zdobersek> yaay ... http://www.delo.si/druzba/infoteh/googlemobil-se-pelje-snemat-slo-street-view.html
<Seniorita> Googlemobil se pelje snemat SLO Street View
<Seniorita> »Najprej se bodo peljali po Ljubljani, Mariboru, Celju in drugih večjih krajih.«
<zdobersek> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/jeffheaton/artificial-intelligence-for-humans-vol-1-fund-algo
<Seniorita> Artificial Intelligence for Humans, Vol 1: Fund. Algorithms by Jeff Heaton — Kickstarter
<Seniorita> »The first in a series of books to teach Artificial Intelligence with a gentle approach to mathematics.«
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Testing As a Community: How You Can Help Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/VntXjZLIiHg/testing-as-a-community
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Conky Manager: A GUI For Managing Conky Configurations  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/qUjiheVpbPM/conky-manager-gui-for-managing-conky.html
<dz0ny> sp: hi ho
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Spreminjane hitrosti in duplex -a mrežne kartice  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40421/#p40421
<andrejz> CrazyLemon, kaj praviš da bi na ubuntu.si/povezave dodali povezavo do SUP?
<CrazyLemon> andrejz dodaj :)
<andrejz> rabmo tebe k maš estetski občutek ;)
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Pinlock Feature Demoed on Ubuntu Touch  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/c2toO71ZUKE/pinlock-feature-demoed-on-ubuntu-touch
<CrazyLemon> SUP ali SUP!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<andrejz> lahko je tud klicaj zadaj ;)
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/SUP1204_64.png ?
<andrejz> kul
<andrejz> mogoče bi samo nad to povezavo dali še povezavo do novice, kjer piše kaj to sploh je
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a ti pustim shortlink za povezavo?
<CrazyLemon> sicer nerad ampak če želiš pustim
<dz0ny> pol naredi redirect znotraj wp
<dz0ny> ker nočem da se ip vid
<CrazyLemon> no sm dodal
<CrazyLemon> naj andrejz ureja kakor želi
<CrazyLemon> lp
<andrejz> CrazyLemon, IMO je bolje, če je isti link, da se štejejo prenosi
<Jezk> offtopic: rabim na Ubuntu nalagat kake antivirus, antimalware, firewalle,...?
<andrejz> @Jezk: niti ne
<andrejz> malware za linux je zelo redek
<andrejz> edino toliko, če komu  z winsi kaj pošiljaš, da ga ne okužiš
<Jezk> redek =/= neobstoječ
<Jezk> ok, kaj pavirusi
<andrejz> isto
<andrejz> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_malware#Threats
<Seniorita> Linux malware - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<Jezk> ok, kaj pa napadi, ki bi jih firewall normano branil
<andrejz> The following is a partial list of known Linux malware. However, few if any are in the wild, and most have been rendered obsolete by Linux updates or were never a threat. 
<dz0ny> Jezk: kompliciraš
<dz0ny> za tiste že tvoj ruter poskrbi
<dz0ny> a ti sploh veš da je 90% okužb zaradi social engineeringa
<andrejz> Jezk: mislim, da je dosti bolj kritičen social engineering al pa spoofing
<Jezk> The number of malicious programs — including viruses, Trojans, and other threats — specifically written for Linux has been on the rise in recent years and more than doubled during 2005 from 422 to 863.
<Jezk> call me paranoid
<andrejz> ja samo koliko od teh pa lahko potencialno okuži tvoj distro?
<Jezk> nevem, ker sem ignorantski
<Jezk> in trudim se ne bit :P
<Jezk> ok, zgleda si bom mogu prebrat kaj je to social engineerin in spoofing
<Jezk> ampak sliš se kot da kanček zdrave pameti pomaga proti temu
<Jezk> v smislu, pazi, kaj počneš in klikaš
<andrejz> @Jezk: glede na to, da jih je za win ~ 18 milijonov, je to malo ...
<Jezk> jah, enih pet velikostnih redov razlike :D
<Jezk> no ja
<andrejz> Jezk večja možnost je, da ti nekdo pošlje en program, ki ga sam namestiš in je okužen
<andrejz> al pa da recimo imaš lažno stran NLB klik
<Jezk> phishing torej
<andrejz> al pa da zadeneš 20 milijonov na loteriji
<andrejz> to ja
<Jezk> lol
<Jezk> uhm, ja, verjetnost pa kr dobr zaastopm
<Jezk> mah
<Jezk> ravno zdej si neki probam zrihtat enga fajn password managerja
<Jezk> in sm čisto v security vodah
<Jezk> :D
<andrejz> drgač firewall je nameščen, samo ni enablan
<andrejz> maš pa program guifw za grafični vmesnik
<Jezk> no, bom zaenkrat zgleda kar "in the system we trust"
<CrazyLemon> you should trust common sense more than your system :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] KuzLee: Re: Spreminjane hitrosti in duplex -a mrežne kartice  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40422/#p40422
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Spreminjane hitrosti in duplex -a mrežne kartice  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40423/#p40423
<dz0ny> Sp: aha
<dz0ny> andrejz: http://ubuntusilog-node10.rhcloud.com/feed
<Seniorita> Slo Prevajalci
<andrejz> dz0ny: kul
<andrejz> dz0ny koliko ljudi pa kaj seeda iso-te?
<andrejz> je potrebna kakšna pomoč pri seedanju?
<dz0ny> 4 je
<dz0ny> 2 sta seedboxa
<CrazyLemon> js seedam sam tracker je.. :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kr client?
<dz0ny> dodaj se tole udp://tracker.openbittorrent.com:80/announce
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://screencloud.net/v/uDI5
<Seniorita> Screenshot at 19:15:01 | ScreenCloud
<Seniorita> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<Jezk> mogoče kdo tuki uporablja kak password manager? Kakšna priporočila? Trenutno na veliko raziskujem in izbiram.
<dz0ny> lastpass
<Jezk> jah
<Jezk> sej povečini sm kar bolj kot ne nekje med lastpass in keepass oz. keepassx, ki sm ga zasledil v software centru
<Jezk> vsekakor rabm pokrite vse platforme in sinhronizacijo
<Jezk> že to jih je dost odpadl, vičina pravzaprav
<Jezk> pri lastpass me moti tisto, ko so jim vdrli 2011 in to, da piše da je plačljiv mobile support, karkoli to pomen, upam, da ne to, da npr. android ni podprt brez plačila
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> zna kod kej C# eno kodo bi rabu prepisat v PHP pa mi neki ni jasn v C# :)
<Jezk> probi: ctrl-c, ctrl-v :P
<dz0ny> rabiš human transpiler
<dz0ny> drugač pa c# je 90% api
<Sky[x]> true :)
<Sky[x]> res je
<dz0ny> hm za win 8.1 so dodla 150 novih apijev
<dz0ny> 15000
<Jezk> dz0ny, ti uporabljaš lastpass?
<dz0ny> pardon
<dz0ny> Jezk: memory serves me better
<Jezk> vse zahteve za varne passworde se tepejo s to trditvijo
<Jezk> ne predstavljam si, da bi si bil kdo zmožen zapomnit kompleksne passworde za vsako stran druzga
<dz0ny> em google je ednini
<dz0ny> edina stran
<Jezk> kopleksne v smislu, da majo ustrezno dolžino in bogat nabor simbolov
<Jezk> ne zastopm
<dz0ny> samo google uporabljam
<dz0ny> za ostalo mam 2way prijavo
<andrejz> dz0ny pa vse storitve, ki jih uporabljaš podpirajo OpenID?
<andrejz> mimogrede, a kdo klike nabija za torrente?
<andrejz> ker sem Å¡el zdajle za foro pogledat, pa je vseh prenosov 80
<andrejz> ko bo 100 lahko napišemo en post na g+
<dz0ny> andrejz: vse storitve sam poganjam :)
<dz0ny> tiste pa ki testiram ponavadi fake mail pa to
<dz0ny> andrejz: načeloma lahko če večkrat preneseš
<Jezk> uhm, jah, sej sm že nekje zasledu 2 way login al neki podobnga
<Jezk> maš kak link do obrazložitve tega?
<Jezk> je to slučajno tist, ko maš nek fizičen ključek?
<dz0ny> Jezk: https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/180744?hl=en
<Seniorita> About 2-step verification - Accounts Help
<Jezk> bog ne daj, da zgubiš telefon
<dz0ny> ja si pa napravco kupš no
<dz0ny> sej je znan standard
<dz0ny> jao
<Jezk> no, pač, ne smeš zgubit
<dz0ny> mobiltel je pač najbolj pri roki
<Jezk> ampak to je samo za prijavo v google račun, potem preko njega dostopaš do ostalih?
<andrejz> če podpirajo openid
<Jezk> aha, to je to, hvala...za potrpljenje :)
<CrazyLemon> zakaj je problem če izgubiš telefon? sej imaš rezervne kode .. pa ko dobiš nov telefon pa not authenticator gor naložiš :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/Zaslonska%20slika%202013-07-02%2020%3A17%3A05.png
<CrazyLemon> enako sedaj za ta drug tracker
<dz0ny> hm ti siol mogoče blokira?
<dz0ny> dej trace pa nmap požen
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny če bi blokiral ne bi mogu odseedat  660MB
<dz0ny> no idea kaj bi blo
<dz0ny> !g irc ubuntu-si tracker torrent
<Seniorita> BitTorrent Sites Statistics › isoHunt › BitTorrent search engine http://isohunt.com/stats.php?mode=btSites
<dz0ny> meh
<dz0ny> en torrent tracker rabim
<dz0ny> c++
<CrazyLemon> zakaj nisi dal na linux tracker ?
<CrazyLemon> torrenta
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: huh ne morem seedat z http
<dz0ny> pol je brezveze
<dz0ny> ker traja lahko tri dni da naložim iso gor
<dz0ny> https://github.com/abique/hefur
<Seniorita> abique/hefur · GitHub
<dz0ny> najdu
<Seniorita> »hefur - Standalone C++ BitTorrent tracker«
<CrazyLemon> hefur..špansko za čefur :D
<dz0ny> kaj pa mimosa ?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon zdobersek l4d2?
<zdobersek> nmal kasnej
<dz0ny> no povej k boš
<dz0ny> !g unrecognized command line option ‘-std=c++11’
<Seniorita> Porting to GCC 4.7 - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation (FSF) http://gcc.gnu.org/gcc-4.7/porting_to.html
<zdobersek> 4.7 pa naprej
<zdobersek> pa Clang
<dz0ny> mhm saucy bo treba pognat
<zdobersek> zakaj? 4.7 je na 13.04
<dz0ny> ker mam saucy v lxc
<dz0ny> raring pa ne
<dz0ny> andrejz: a rabte tud stran ?
<dz0ny> ker ne vem če se mi da delat če ne boste uporabljali
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Fedora 19 Available For Download  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/57UjMNPc0Ek/fedora-19-available-for-download.html
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Desktop YouTube App Update Arrives in Ubuntu Software Centre  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/mUSei4i7s_c/minitube-2-1-added-to-ubuntu-software-centre
<andrejz> dz0ny, mislim da ne
<andrejz> če bi kdo rad fedoro prevajal, se mi lahko javi, mu lahko dam pravice
<dz0ny> zadeva ima tudi ws pa simpl rest api
<dz0ny> če se bo kdo kaj lotil
<dz0ny> q: a je komu porabno če se mu dela rss feed če ga kdo omeni
 * CrazyLemon ne razume q
<dz0ny> uporabno*
<dz0ny> recmo da imaš http://ubuntusilog-node10.rhcloud.com/feed/CrazyLemon
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ti je kej bolj jasno?
<dz0ny> kjer so zbrane omembe
<dz0ny> maš rss klineta
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny meni ne :)
<CrazyLemon> če me kdo omeni..me pač omeni in me bo dobil ko bom online :)
<zdobersek> ooh, primadona
<CrazyLemon> primadona bi bil če bi želel vedet kdo me omenja in kdo ne :D
<zdobersek> ooh, NSAmona
<CrazyLemon> its Le'mona  for you kiddo!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> lol
<zdobersek> French. Classy.
<CrazyLemon> v soboto imam tour de vršič! tist bo classy :)
<andrejz> CrazyLemon,a bo live video?
<CrazyLemon> andrejz bo..tak kot pri dirki po sloveniji če si gledal :>
<zdobersek> vprasanje, se na dirki po sloveniji ga ni blo
<andrejz> pri dirki je bilo (na vršič)
<CrazyLemon> tist je bil tak fail da večji fail ne more bit :D
<zdobersek> a je bil?
<zdobersek> na RTVSLO so potem skenslal prenos tiste etape
<CrazyLemon> na vršič? naj bi bil ja
<CrazyLemon> kronometer pa vršič naj bi bila
<CrazyLemon> kronometer je bil obup tko da vršiča nisem niti gledal
<zdobersek> ... ker ga ni blo
<zdobersek> vsaj prenosa na RTVSLO
<CrazyLemon> !g site:rtvslo.si dirka po sloveniji prenos na vršič
<Seniorita> Prvič v zgodovini: prenos dveh etap Dirke po Sloveniji - RTV Slovenija http://www.rtvslo.si/sport/kolesarstvo/prvic-v-zgodovini-prenos-dveh-etap-dirke-po-sloveniji/310724
<zdobersek> http://www.rtvslo.si/sport/kolesarstvo/pojasnilo-zaradi-slabe-produkcije-signala-prenos-odpovedan/311089
<Seniorita> Pojasnilo - Zaradi slabe produkcije signala prenos odpovedan :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »TV Slovenija je bila zaradi težav s četrtkovim prenosom primorana odpovedati neposredni prenos tretje etape kolesarske Dirke po Sloveniji, ki se bo končala z vzponom na Vršič.«
<zdobersek> k?
<CrazyLemon> ty
<zdobersek> tY
<CrazyLemon> Zmagovalca, recimo, sploh nismo videli, saj smo v tem času dobri dve minuti opazovali koleno kamermana oz. motorista.
<CrazyLemon> haha
<zdobersek> pa je res smesno!>
<zdobersek> ?!
<CrazyLemon> ja res je smešno
<CrazyLemon> amaterji so smešni.. kaj naj js tukaj.. jočem? naj jočem Žan D.?!?!
<zdobersek> joci, za amaterje.
<CrazyLemon> ammmm
<CrazyLemon> a je l4d2 postala stable?
<zdobersek> odvisno
<zdobersek> ugani od cesa.
<dz0ny> server je buggy :)
<CrazyLemon> pri meni je vidna pod 'linux servers'
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> 'linux games'
<WhiteWolf1984> seos
<WhiteWolf1984> evo uspelo
<CrazyLemon> serbus
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zdobersek https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/Zaslonska%20slika%202013-07-02%2021%3A27%3A10.png
<CrazyLemon> ob kliku na play za 'l4d2'
<WhiteWolf1984> prideval sem na mirc
<zdobersek> .yt slow clap
<breza> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAryFIuRxmQ
<WhiteWolf1984> prek ubuntu
<WhiteWolf1984> :)
<CrazyLemon> irc*
<WhiteWolf1984> jp
<WhiteWolf1984> irc
<CrazyLemon> jp..ne mirc :)
<WhiteWolf1984> tnx
<CrazyLemon> mirc kr pusti na windowsih ;)
<WhiteWolf1984> ja
<WhiteWolf1984> kr dobra zadeva
<WhiteWolf1984> tale unbuntu
<zdobersek> oy, Shuttleworth, ^
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: aja :P
<zdobersek> not everything is FUBAR
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja!
<CrazyLemon> WhiteWolf1984 kr v redu je! vsaj tako pravijo!
<zdobersek> zdej, lahk da se motjo
<WhiteWolf1984> kolega predlagal
<CrazyLemon> WhiteWolf1984 a je kolega žleht?
<WhiteWolf1984> ker nisem mogo viste vec nalozit
<WhiteWolf1984> ne
<WhiteWolf1984> zakaj
<zdobersek> ziher vlece od Amazona denarce za vsakega vpeljanega
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny 12GB l4d2 :/
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga ne uporabi datotek iz l4d2 beta
<WhiteWolf1984> nevem jaz
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: na novo dol vlece?
<WhiteWolf1984> a celo referal ma ta zadeva al kako
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek piše space required 12750 MB
<CrazyLemon> referal?
<zdobersek> WhiteWolf1984: hecam se
<WhiteWolf1984> lol ok
<zdobersek> ne vsega od mene resno vzet, sploh ce kej z konzolo operiras.
<WhiteWolf1984> danes prvic na tem ubuntu
<WhiteWolf1984> :)
<CrazyLemon> congrats! :)
<WhiteWolf1984> hvala
<WhiteWolf1984> kako se tukaj nick spremeni
<WhiteWolf1984> ?
<CrazyLemon> /nick WhiteWolf1983
<WhiteWolf1984> ne prime
<WhiteWolf1984> xchat gnome mam
<CrazyLemon> prime prime
<CrazyLemon> prepiši to kar sm ti napisal
<zdobersek> \o/
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek noče sploh zdownloadat..zgleda so komaj releaseal
<CrazyLemon> jp..20:59  'added support for linux'
<NewBlood> evo
<NewBlood> tole bo primerno
<NewBlood> hvala za pomoč fantje
<andrejz> a že kdo omakco (saucy) laufa?
<NewBlood> ne
<NewBlood> mogoče bo do penzije lih
<CrazyLemon> lol
<NewBlood> se Å¡e kr krepko lovim
<andrejz> pol boš pa kmal v penziji, NewBlood
<NewBlood> ma ne
<andrejz> prvi dan se vsi lovijo
<andrejz> počak, da bo en teden bo že za silo
<NewBlood> 29 bom kmalu
<andrejz> po enmu mescu bo pa ok
<dz0ny> andrejz: me
<NewBlood> do penzije še daleč
<NewBlood> edin pravim pač
<NewBlood> da do penzije bo ziher omakca
<zdobersek> hipster dz0ny
<dz0ny> andrejz: unity je bl Å¡voh preveden
<NewBlood> a tule ste sami računalničarji ?
<CrazyLemon> ne
<NewBlood> super pol nisem edin
<zdobersek> povecini smo zdej ratal kolesarji
<NewBlood> hahaha
<NewBlood> zdobersek,  dobra
<NewBlood> jaz sem drugac gostinc
<NewBlood> torej cisto druga smer
<andrejz> pol lahko komu k žirafo naroči še en ubuntu DVD zraven stisneš :D
<andrejz> dz0ny v 13.10 ?
<NewBlood> mhm
<dz0ny> mhm
<CrazyLemon> NewBlood povej nam , kje dobimo popust
<andrejz> to je normalno, ker a) traja tam nekje do avgusta da označijo nize za prevode
<zdobersek> andrejz: ker trezen tega ziher ne bi sel instalirat? :>
<andrejz> b) ker se, kolikor vem langpacki za 13.10 sploh Å¡e ne buildajo
<NewBlood> am v bresternici mamo lokal
<NewBlood> pri mb
<NewBlood> sej nevem od kod ste
<CrazyLemon> predaleč..kr obdrži popust :D
<dz0ny> andrejz: sej kul, isto je blo z 13.04 :P
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: sej mas kolo
<NewBlood> lol
<zdobersek> ce si prsu do postojne, bos pa menda se do MB
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek postojna is my limit :>
<andrejz> NewBlood koliko pira moram spit, da dobim s popustom notri bencin iz LJ pa nazaj
<andrejz> :D
<NewBlood> haha
<NewBlood> ma sej dam za rundo no
<NewBlood> ce pridete
<andrejz> CL kako boš pa prišel na vršič, če ne greš dlje kot do postojne?
<NewBlood> javte
<CrazyLemon> andrejz z avtom!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<NewBlood> vec ne morem
<NewBlood> upam da fer
<NewBlood> :)
<andrejz> fer, fer
<NewBlood> ok vela
<andrejz> brez skrbi, saj nas ne bo preveč pršlo, CrazyLemon je recimo močno navezan na dom, dlje kot do POstojne ne gre, saj s slišal
<NewBlood> sej ni panike
<NewBlood> 24 nas je tukaj
<NewBlood> torej 23 pijac
<CrazyLemon> amm
<NewBlood> ce so vsi
<CrazyLemon> 23 rund
<zdobersek> breza: jst vzamem tvojo :>
<breza> Nem. Te beteg vagy :D.
<CrazyLemon> reku si da daš za rundo
<CrazyLemon> ne za pijačo :p
<NewBlood> lol
<NewBlood> ja za eno rundo
<andrejz> brez skrbi, garantiram da več kot 5 ljudi en bo pršlo
<NewBlood> sej ni panike
<NewBlood> kar sem reko sem reko
<CrazyLemon> js garantiram da ne bo noben pršu
<CrazyLemon> razn če se kdo zgubi
<NewBlood> dam za rundo torej ena pijaca vsakemu
<andrejz> ok
<NewBlood> vela
<NewBlood> js garantiram da ne bo noben pršu
<NewBlood> ahahah
<NewBlood> faca
<zdobersek> limona, ti lahk rit posadis na vlak
<NewBlood> :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ja lahk... kaj ti lahk?
<NewBlood> sej nobenga ne silim
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: jst lahk
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ti bos?
<zdobersek> lahk prides do CE pa potem greva s kolesi naprej
<zdobersek> loh greva na slovenj gradec pa ob dravi do tja, da ne bova takoj tam
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek čemu bi z vlakom pršu do CE? aja.. kako veš da na avtu nimam nosilca za kolo?  :>
<NewBlood> vama bo jezik dol visu
<NewBlood> ko bosta v mb
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a mas avto? :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek am.. ja? :)
<zdobersek> .yt slow clap
<breza> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAryFIuRxmQ
<CrazyLemon> kako pa misliš da se vozim v LJ? :)
<zdobersek> z vlakom.
<zdobersek> s kolesom? :>
<NewBlood> :)))
<CrazyLemon> naah.. z vlakom sm se v lj vozu na booty call.. zdej se vozim z avtom :D
<zdobersek> damn booties
<CrazyLemon> they are eco friendly!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<andrejz> NewBlood BigWhale bi bil ta prav kandidat, če se ne motim je z Bistrce
<zdobersek> put the booty on the saddle, let the legs just do the paddle
<zdobersek> pa gres s kolesom od A do B
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<NewBlood> :)
<NewBlood> sej pravim nobenga ne silim da mora sploh prit, edin povejte prej
<NewBlood> ce se odločite
<NewBlood> sej slovenija je tako mala da si v par urah okrog
<sterna_> z avtom, psh
<NewBlood> 041874399
<NewBlood> je moja telefonska
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> sej veš da bo sedaj postala javna
<CrazyLemon> ? :)
<zdobersek> pogumno, tud NSA je povabu.
<CrazyLemon> heavy drinkers
<NewBlood> zakaj pogumno
<NewBlood> sej pa nasa me ne lovi
<sterna_> ma ta folk tle je nerodn
<sterna_> nasa :)|
<NewBlood> hacker pa tud nisem
<NewBlood> itak sem na fb
<CrazyLemon> to je pa res ja..nasa te res ne lovi
<Jezk> >.<
<NewBlood> torej so vsi podatki javni
<NewBlood> cak da pogledam kaj je nsa
<NewBlood> moment
<CrazyLemon> !g wiki NSA
<Seniorita> National Security Agency - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Security_Agency
<dz0ny> em a gre kdo zombies?
<CrazyLemon> js ko preberem Å¡e en list
<CrazyLemon> da se mal relaxiram
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kaj štidiraš?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny statistiko :>
<NewBlood> The National Security Agency (NSA
<NewBlood> vidim
<andrejz> CL a Å¡e zdaj nisi statistike naredil?
<NewBlood> me ne skrbi
<CrazyLemon> andrejz Å¡e?
<andrejz> a nisi tega že lani delal (če ne celo predlani)? al je to kak drug izpit?
<CrazyLemon> andrejz nope
<NewBlood> nisem nic posebnega
<NewBlood> :)
<andrejz> NewBlood: zdaj Ubuntu uporabljaš
<NewBlood> ja
<CrazyLemon> to je prvi izpit statistike po ... kr neki letih :)
<NewBlood> vglavnem shrante si telefonsko
<andrejz> čez 1 leto boš že 1337 h4x0r pol ti pa ne bo več vseeno
<dz0ny> NewBlood: hotel so povedat da je ta kanal javen in da bo tvoj števila vidan če boš isakl po googlu za newblod uubntu :P
<NewBlood> lepo
<andrejz> no samo noben Å¡e ne ve kdo je newblood (ime, priimek) tako da zaenkrat Å¡e ni take panike
<NewBlood> bo vec prometa za lokal
<dz0ny> heh pr nas os dva lokala kr zaprli, tako so se ustrašili novega zakona
<NewBlood> mi se se trudimo
<Jezk> zgodovina pogovorov se beleži? kam točno?
<CrazyLemon> Jezk irclogs.ubuntu.com - med drugim
<dz0ny> Jezk: ko prideš na kanal ti napiše v glavni log :)
<dz0ny> kej pa kam pa zakaj
<Jezk> pa kdo to bere :P
<CrazyLemon> tako
<CrazyLemon> vsi spiderji
<NewBlood> :)
<Jezk> blah
<NewBlood> kaj so pa spet spiderji
<Jezk> klinkc pa to
<dz0ny> !g CrazyLemon boobies ubuntu-si
<Seniorita> [07:01] <zdobersek> http://twistedsifter.com/2013/03/most-perfectly ... http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/04/29/%23ubuntu-si.txt
<Jezk> jest sm arahnofobičen, zato se bojim googla
<CrazyLemon> lol
<NewBlood> da si fan spidermana vem da nisi hoto rect
<Jezk> btw, offtopic, ne se pozabt zdej smejat in mahat, ko se bo google view peljal mimo v sledečih dneh
<CrazyLemon> NewBlood !g wiki web crawler
<Seniorita> Web crawler - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Web_crawler
<andrejz> NewBlood, to pomeni, da lahko kdo pogoogla te ključne besede in najde ta pogovor
<NewBlood> ves da
<NewBlood> bom v casopisu
<NewBlood> :P
<NewBlood> glej vseeno mi je
<NewBlood> a hvala za skrb
<andrejz> NewBlood - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/07/02/%23ubuntu-si.html
<Seniorita> /srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/07/02/#ubuntu-si.txt
<NewBlood> fantje hvala za opozorilo a sem premala riba da bi kdo sploh se ukvarjal z mano
<NewBlood> hackat pa tako ne znam
<andrejz> zdaj Å¡e ne :)
<NewBlood> ja sej tud v bodoce ne bom
<andrejz> 2 mesca s CrazyLemon pa si boš rutinsko s Klika po milijon al pa 2 dol stankal.
<NewBlood> aha
<NewBlood> dobra Å¡ala
<NewBlood> ce je pa res pa mu tud privoscim
<CrazyLemon> andrejz če bom dobu obisk na dom bom najprej povedal da ti razvijaš biološko orožje
<CrazyLemon> :>
<NewBlood> lol
<Jezk> uhm
<Jezk> zakaj se ne pogovarjate v angleščini in uporabljate tistih ključnih besed, za katerimi opreza NSA
<Jezk> pa se bojo mogoče res pojavili kaki gospodje v črnem
<CrazyLemon> zato ker NSA razume vse jezike!
<NewBlood> lol
<CrazyLemon> a nisi vidu komu so vse sledili v EU?
<Jezk> pa res nism
<NewBlood> torej sklepam da niste na facebooku
<Jezk> !g NSA crazylemon
<Seniorita> [07:01] <zdobersek> http://twistedsifter.com/2013/03/most-perfectly ... http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/04/29/%23ubuntu-si.txt
<Jezk> blah
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> da faq
<Jezk> teehee
<NewBlood> glede na to da nsa vohuni prek fb
<CrazyLemon> Jezk http://www.dnevnik.si/svet/viri-ekvador-in-rusija-naj-bi-se-pogajala-glede-snowdna
<Seniorita> Snowdenovi dokumenti: NSA že leta prisluškuje Evropski uniji | Dnevnik
<Seniorita> »Ameriška agencija za nacionalno varnost NSA ne nadzoruje le spletnih komunikacij svojih in tujih državljanov, ampak je že pred leti začela tudi s prisluškovanjem institucijam Evropske unije, danes na svoji spletni strani razkriva Spiegel. Pri tem se sklicuje na tajne dokumente, ki jih je pridobil nekdanji pogodbeni analitik NSA Edward Snowden.«
<NewBlood> hvala CrazyLemon
<NewBlood> bom prebral
<Jezk> mogoče kdo ve kolk časa ostanejo slike na shrani.si, če jih uploadaš neregistriran?
<Jezk> po hitrem pregledu EULA or whatever nism zasledu te informacije
<dz0ny> !g NSA crazylemon je nor
<Seniorita> /srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/08/12/#ubuntu-si.txt http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/08/12/%23ubuntu-si.html
<dz0ny> sm že mislu da je bug
<Jezk> oho, tale članek je pa dost "recent"
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: sumljiv si
<andrejz> Uporabnik z vnosom podatkov v spletni vmesnik spletnega servisa Shrani.si prenaša na TSmedia, d.o.o. materialne avtorske pravice na vseh shranjenih datotekah in vsebinah, in sicer izključno tiste, ki so potrebne za namen objave na spletnem servisu Shrani.si, pri čemer pa je prenos neizključen, ter časovno in teritorialno neomejen.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sej je bug
<CrazyLemon> !g NSA zdobersek
<Seniorita> [08:13] <CrazyLemon> mornin' [08:15] <zdobersek> ... he said at ... http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/04/21/%23ubuntu-si.txt
<Jezk> ja, samo to je najbrš mišljeno za tvoj profil
<Jezk> in slike objaljene pod njim
<Jezk> no ja, pač časovno neomejeno,yay
<andrejz> Jezk: kaki profil, če si jih neregistriran uploadal?
<Jezk> jest že, ampak
<NewBlood> dober clanek
<CrazyLemon> kaj pol.. a grem l4d2 beta ali ne
<Jezk> vnos podatkov je najbrš mišljen osebni podatki pri stvaritvi računa
<CrazyLemon> gremo*
<andrejz> @Jezk: to so predvsem fotke
<andrejz> za osebne podatke je pa drugače
<dz0ny> zdobersek: gres?
<andrejz> nimajo oni pravice kar tvojega maila in drugih stvari naokoli kazat
<Jezk> zakaj pišejo "podatki", če stran shranjuje le slike, lahko še kej druzga?
<dz0ny> .seznam
<breza> dz0ny: boot_sector_format,l4d2_holdout,win/nix_usb_maker,iso64_ubuntu_si_btsync,LTS_posodobitve,devops,lugos-arabic
<CrazyLemon> ker so konec koncev tudi slike podatki
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ja, zobe sam skrtacim
<zdobersek> ... pa rebootam
<CrazyLemon> ....
<Jezk> brez potrebe so nespecifični
<dz0ny> .pomoč
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kam rebootaš??
<andrejz> saj slika so podatki
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: v vzporedno instalacijo
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek no dej.. pohiti
<CrazyLemon> nimam cel večer časa!
<andrejz> @Jezk: nespecifični so verjetno, ker so pogoje od kje drugod skopiral
<NewBlood> ok
<Jezk> je ceneje :P
<NewBlood> v cem je pa razlika med sporedno in nesporedno instalacijo
<NewBlood> dajte net link
<sterna_> vzporedno.
<NewBlood> da si preberem
<zdobbie> pa se na #2 skocim ...
<CrazyLemon> ...
<zdobbie> mhm
<zdobbie> hoces live report?
<CrazyLemon> ...
<sterna_> to je tko da das windows pa ubuntu cd hkrati v cdrom
<sterna_> pa instaliras
<CrazyLemon> lol
<NewBlood> lol
<zdobbie> lol?
<sterna_> ce bi zdobbie to reku bi ze zdavnej jamral da nekaj cudno skrta
<NewBlood> ok na hece ste lepo
<NewBlood> edin res me zanima
<Jezk> šali se...vsakdo ve, da ubuntu ne paše več na CD, zdej rabiš že DVD :P
<NewBlood> ahahaha
<CrazyLemon> true that
<NewBlood> torej v cem je razlika
<NewBlood> cak mogoče google ve
<andrejz> noč
<NewBlood> lahko noc
<sterna_> srecno
<NewBlood> kaj naj v google napisem za tole instalacijo
<NewBlood> ?
<Jezk> najbrš so govoril o dual boot-u
<NewBlood> aha
<NewBlood> se prav mislis program wubi
<NewBlood> ko mas viste gor pa linux
<sterna_> viste ja
<NewBlood> lol
<NewBlood> glavno da si razumel
<zdobbie> VAMONOS
<NewBlood> sterna vidis to pomeni da si inteligentna osebnost
<sterna_> ne vem ce je osebnost lahko inteligentna
<NewBlood> mas prav
<NewBlood> oseba
<NewBlood> osebnost je nekaj drugega
<NewBlood> vglavnem koncentracija mi pada
<NewBlood> grem jaz
<sterna_> srecno
<Jezk> o/
<NewBlood> lahko noc
<Jezk> jest ne poznam nobenih inteligentnih slavnih osebnosti
<CrazyLemon> CPUTIN:         +51.0°C
<CrazyLemon> se ne pregreje :)
<dz0ny> ln
<CrazyLemon> ln
#ubuntu-si 2013-07-03
<andrejz> glede na circle rank je ubuntu.si google+ stran zanesljivo na 3. mestu
<andrejz> http://www.circlecount.com/si/pages/
<Seniorita> The Google+ Pages at Google+ ─ CircleCount.com (Slovenia)
<Seniorita> »In this directory you can see the Google+ Pages from Google+ at CircleCount.com and find pages that are worth to be circled! (Slovenia)«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Slovenščina v Ubuntuju  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40424/#p40424
<zdobersek> heh, lepo
<andrejz> po eni strani samo pove, da google+ še zdaleč ni ujel FB po številu uporabnikov :=)
<zdobersek> to je Googlov problem, ne nas :>
<dz0ny> andrejz lol, ti resno to gledas
<dz0ny> !g cpu stuck for 22s
<Seniorita> Bug 754075 – [abrt] kernel: BUG: soft lockup - CPU#3 stuck for 22s ... https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=754075
<andrejz> dz0ny vsake toliko se spomnim
<CrazyLemon> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t572689
<CrazyLemon> http://www.magicplay.com/
<Seniorita> MagicPlay by doubleTwist
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: mhm a so že dal source ven?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny https://github.com/alljoyn/audio/
<Seniorita> alljoyn/audio · GitHub
<Seniorita> »Contribute to audio development by creating an account on GitHub.«
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: dej Å¡e nkrat prenesti .torrent :)
<CrazyLemon> http://nanocr.eu/2013/07/02/amplify-your-music-with-magicplay/          za rPi
<Seniorita> Jon Lech Johansen's blog
<Seniorita> »Jon is the co-founder and CTO of doubleTwist, a digital media start-up in San Francisco.«
<dz0ny> pa povej ce dela zdej
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zdaj nimam nobenih napak trackerja :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny enak link?
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> vedno je enak link
<dz0ny> pol pejd pa Å¡e pod wp admin
<CrazyLemon> a si dal gor tracker? packe
<CrazyLemon> pacek*
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ja samo annouce gleda
<dz0ny> nč drugega
<dz0ny> pač navaden http protokol :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny je pa to edini tracker ki dela normalno :)
<dz0ny> dej mi še kakšenga open povej :)
<dz0ny> najdi...
<CrazyLemon> drugi niso reliable.. vsaj js ga nism najdu ko sm gledal za sloubuntu
<CrazyLemon> lol..zdaj sta dve igri L4D2 Beta
<CrazyLemon> no ena je L4D2 Beta druga pa L4d2 (Beta)
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> double the pleasure
<zdobersek> double the zombies
<zdobersek> half the FPS
<CrazyLemon> včeraj sem mel kr konstantno 60fps !
<dz0ny> ja dedicated server pomaga
<zdobersek> jst sem mel 10 pinga :>
<CrazyLemon> 10 pinga sploh ne pričakujem..srečen sem če je ~60 :D
<zdobersek> zato pa pol fmres
<zdobersek> (umrjes)
<dz0ny> cpe-77.38.31.63.cable.t-1.si ?
<zdobersek> oui, c'est moi.
<dz0ny> t2 to ne
<CrazyLemon> elektro turnšek
<CrazyLemon> or smth like that
<zdobersek> ja, elektro turnsek
<zdobersek> najbrz se prpopajo na t2 infrastrukturo
<CrazyLemon> da se ne pripopajo na trierino infrastrukturo
<zdobersek> doesn't matter, there's NSA
<CrazyLemon> a je triera sploh Å¡e alive?
<zdobersek> duuno
<zdobersek> !g ali je triera sploh še živa?
<Seniorita> VECER.COM: Tovšakova je še živa, a iskana http://www.vecer.com/clanekcrn2013052205918672
<zdobersek> ... inconclusive.
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> Zaradi združevanja podjetij v skupino Telemach in integracij storitev bodo vse storitve, ki so ste jih spremljali na spletnih mestih www.triera.net in www.triera.si dostopne na spletnem naslovu www.telemach.si. N
<CrazyLemon> the answer is no
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvkA_DhowAg
<Seniorita> Drunk History: Elvis Meets Nixon - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Elvis pays Nixon a visit.«
<CrazyLemon> haha
<dz0ny> ce bo kdo testiral http://37.1.89.220/~dzony/iso/output.iso.torrent
<dz0ny> lol wat http://rt.com/news/bolivia-un-complaint-plane-601/ [‘Act of aggression’: Bolivia to file UN complaint over airspace blockade]
<Seniorita> ‘Act of aggression’: Bolivia to file UN complaint over airspace blockade — RT News
<Seniorita> »Bolivia will issue a complaint to the UN over the EU air blockade that forced the presidential jet to land in Austria, Bolivian envoy to the UN has said.«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] KuzLee: Re: Spreminjane hitrosti in duplex -a mrežne kartice  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40425/#p40425
<andrejz> dz0ny kaj pa je na tistem iso-tu?
<miha> ja, neverjetno kak sovražno dejanje so izvedl
<miha> še v vojni se tega pretežno ne dela, da predsednika kontroliraš
<miha> sramota za EU
<andrejz> če bi čez slo letel, bi ga tud sestrelil, samo da bi ZDA ugodil
<dz0ny> andrejz: hibridni
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Spreminjane hitrosti in duplex -a mrežne kartice  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40426/#p40426
<sterna_> idioti vsi po vrst
<miha> :D
<dz0ny> andrejz: https://metrics.librato.com/share/dashboards/9xc0tb3g
<Seniorita> ISO–Librato Metrics
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] KuzLee: Re: Spreminjane hitrosti in duplex -a mrežne kartice  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40427/#p40427
<andrejz> dz0ny a ta link je pa za hibrid?
<dz0ny> vse skupaj
<dz0ny> statisitka prenosov
<andrejz> a meniš, da statistika iz goo.gl ni realna?
<andrejz> oz kaj je prednost te?
<dz0ny> ne tam so samo kliki na link
<dz0ny> tle je pa dejansko ko torrent klinet sporoči da je končal prenos
<dz0ny> vsak torrent klinet sporoča kdaj klikneš za zaženi, ustavi, pa konča prenos
<dz0ny> pa koliko je prenesl, koliko je bilo napak itd
<dz0ny> čist NSA :)
<andrejz> razumem. škoda, da nimamo še začetnega bursta posnetega, da bi potem vedeli koliko je bilo dejanskih prenosov
<dz0ny> mhm
<andrejz> dz0ny a lahko mogoče v NSA stilu še zveš kaj človek malca ta čas, ko torrent loada? :P
<dz0ny> hehe :)
<andrejz> kaj je pa s pinganjem? a naj ne bi tudi to Å¡telo?
<dz0ny> andrejz: pinganjem?
<andrejz> a nisi rekel, da se enkrat dnevno nekaj pinga po defaultu?
<andrejz> torej da distro nekam anonimno pinga al kako?
<dz0ny> ja tist nisem hekal
<andrejz> al potem to ni blo izvedeno
<andrejz> aha, ok
<dz0ny> geodns poizvedbo naredi
<dz0ny> na geo.ubuntu.si al nekaj takega
<andrejz> mogoče bi bilo za naslednji release zanimiva primerjava, število downloadov vs število namestitev
<dz0ny> pol bi rabli setup proces hackat
<dz0ny> ne vem če sem za :)
<andrejz> ok, pol pa ne
<andrejz> kaj pa za PPA maš kakšno statistiko?
<dz0ny> nope
<andrejz> ker načeloma se vse namestitve povezujejo s launchpad PPA-jem
<andrejz> aja, Å¡koda
<dz0ny> Argentinian President Cristina Fernandez's tweets translation from last night https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5917093
<Seniorita> President Cristina Fernandez de Kirchner's tweets translation about Evo Morales issue
<CrazyLemon> http://www.topgear.com/uk/photos/the-world-toughest-chauffeur-2013-07-3
<Seniorita> This is the world’s toughest chauffeur - BBC Top Gear
<Seniorita> »This is the world’s toughest chauffeur«
<miha> CrazyLemon: kul
<miha> !g youtube will always love youuuuuuuuuuu
<Seniorita> I WILL ALWAYS LOVE YOUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!! - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvI-JJYYRbk
<miha> lol
<zdobersek> .yt ken lee
<breza> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQt-h753jHI
<miha> .yt gay fish
<breza> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJcmCME_jG8
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ping
<zdobersek> dz!
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<breza> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 27.8°C @03.07.2013 16:30 CEST.
<breza> Močne padavine z zelo majhno verjetnostjo toče! @2013-07-03 16:50
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.23974949999999,15.2677063
<breza> Mestna Občina Celje: 25.26°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:12:44, Sončni zahod: 20:53:49
<zdobersek> shiteshiteshiteshite http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_animacija.html
<Seniorita> Radarska slika padavin - animacija
<dz0ny> hm proti nam gre tud nekaj
<zdobersek> do teme boste zasnezeni :>
<dz0ny> hm neki ratuje tema
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pong
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: dong
<dz0ny> thong?
<zdobersek> jhong
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: as vidu!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek your thongs? ne
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Črt je samski!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek go for it!
<CrazyLemon> js pa sm že kontaktiral iris
<CrazyLemon> pravi da si bo vzela vikend da preboli črta.. pol pa bo neki
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek če se ti ne bo izšlo s črtom pa si kupiš tole http://store.valvesoftware.com/product.php?i=ATF005T     :>
<Seniorita> Valve
<zdobersek> haters gonna inflate
<dz0ny> lovers gonna use?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a greš na alpe?
<dz0ny> america https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BOQ2cAuCAAEVftd.png:large
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne, nisem prpravljen
<CrazyLemon> pussy
<zdobersek> niti se mi ne da rinit po nekem zalednem startnem boksu
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> razen ce majo boks spredi za lanskih top 50
<CrazyLemon> oh..pa se je le pohvalu :>
<zdobersek> :>
<zdobersek> ubistvu sem bil tam okol 52., pol so pa tista dva diskvalificiral
<zdobersek> telebana
<CrazyLemon> a sta imela pomoč? :)
<zdobersek> nekej sta mela.
<CrazyLemon> affair?
<zdobersek> ne, motor.
<zdobersek> tkole sta mim prletela http://s6.mojalbum.com/17384556_17576561_19838972/maraton-alpe/19838972.jpg
<CrazyLemon> pussies
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: gres ti? :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne.. ni boksa za lanskih top 50!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> :>
<CrazyLemon> v soboto grem na vršič
<zdobersek> vzem kot aktivacijo
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi ne želim bit linčan..da bi pršu na alpe z gorcem :)
<zdobersek> na pavlica bi ti rit ploskala
<CrazyLemon> coz ? :)
<LorD_DDooM> Saj sploh ne moreš štartat z gorcem, je v pravilih
<CrazyLemon> no vidiš..diskriminiran sem na teh maratonih.. js pa si tako silno želim sodelovati ter zmagati
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> lahko
<LorD_DDooM> Možno da sedaj lahko...sem 6 let nazaj hotel iti, pa je v pravilih bilo izrecno zapisano, da se lahko štarta samo s cestnim kolesom (gorci excluded)
<dz0ny> zdobersek CrazyLemon zombie zvecer?
<zdobersek>  k
<zdobersek> nimamo zdej enga vajenca?
<dz0ny> ja morš na steam objavit pa pride :)
<zdobersek> kje pa je kej sasa?
<zdobersek> na pocitnicah? se uci?
<dz0ny> počitnikuje
<zdobersek> coffee OD?
<zdobersek> WTF http://i.imgur.com/6VyRFvv.png
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> dobro narejena reklama .)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny not tonight
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek si ženska ali medved..that is the question :D
<zdobersek> .yt medvedi
<breza> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=678KQWzxI_s
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: zakvaaaaaj
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zdobersek - jero ..vajin soigralec za l4d2 :D
<jierro> CrazyLemon ti ne igraš?
<CrazyLemon> jierro danes ne
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: zakvaaaaaj
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek moram se učit
<zdobersek> mah
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: mas na koncu misije celo paleto statistike
<dz0ny> ^^ this pa lahko potem še min/max pa average za vsak val zračunaš :P
<dz0ny> pa kolk ping vpliva na vse skupaj, pa maž že seminarsko
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3dII7vGrbM
<Seniorita> Joe Goes To DREAMHACK (Part 1) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »A visit to DreamHack. Day 1. SUBSCRIBE: http://bit.ly/S9N4TS WIN GAMING STUFF: http://woobox.com/27afck Stalk Joe on Twitter: http://Twitter.com/BadgeofShame...«
<zdobersek> a to sranje pa loh gledas
<CrazyLemon> ni sranje.. joe je car
<WhiteWolf1984> yo
<WhiteWolf1984> kdo je car limonca
<WhiteWolf1984> ?
<CrazyLemon> joe!
<WhiteWolf1984> ok
 * WhiteWolf1984 se dela kot da ve kdo je Joe
<CrazyLemon> !g bino white
<Seniorita> BinoWhite.com http://www.binowhite.com/
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pa47E-pcsPk
<Seniorita> Moje asocialno življenje 2: Mala bela laž - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Igrajo: Mario Čulibrk Ludvik Bagari Pia Zemljič Jan Jenko Nina Rakovec Gaja Višnar Nina Arko Faire du Surf - Going West (http://fairedusurf.bandcamp.com/trac...«
<WhiteWolf1984> vredi limonca vse jasno
<WhiteWolf1984> hvala
<WhiteWolf1984> in kako ste ?
<WhiteWolf1984> ok tip se rad snema
<WhiteWolf1984> nic extra tega mas na youtube polno
<WhiteWolf1984> muska je dobra
<WhiteWolf1984> in to je tud to
<WhiteWolf1984> limonca hvala za link
<WhiteWolf1984> ok vse mrtvo
 * WhiteWolf1984 end lepo bote
<WhiteWolf1984> hmm
<WhiteWolf1984> a lahko kdo svetuje kak pametn irc script
<WhiteWolf1984> CrazyLemon,
<WhiteWolf1984> ti si nek maher za linux
<WhiteWolf1984> rabim malo pomoc
<WhiteWolf1984> tnx
<CrazyLemon> WhiteWolf1984 irc scripte spadajo v leto 2001 :)
<WhiteWolf1984> limonca da si pametn tako vem
<WhiteWolf1984> edin bi blo fajn ce mi tud lahko pomagas
<WhiteWolf1984> zgodovino irca mam na google
<WhiteWolf1984> drugac
<WhiteWolf1984> hvala
<WhiteWolf1984> povej mi kaj naj napisem noter
<WhiteWolf1984> pa sva fertig
<WhiteWolf1984> torej limonca your turn
<CrazyLemon> kam noter
<CrazyLemon> ne vem kaj bi rad
<CrazyLemon> razn 'irc scripta'
<WhiteWolf1984> v strica googla
<WhiteWolf1984> en program za mirc iscem
<CrazyLemon> mirc ne deluje na ubuntuju
<WhiteWolf1984> tule bi proso za pomoc
<WhiteWolf1984> ozr irc
<WhiteWolf1984> sorry
<CrazyLemon> kak program.. kaj bi rad da program počne
<WhiteWolf1984> se poveze na vse serverje
<WhiteWolf1984> tako kot je mirc mel opcijo
<WhiteWolf1984> se prav sva omrezja
<WhiteWolf1984> da lahko zberem
<WhiteWolf1984> ker tukaj mam sam freenode
<CrazyLemon> jah ne potrebuješ skripte.. samo naslov omrežja
<CrazyLemon> in nato vpišeš /connect irc.dalnet.eu
<CrazyLemon> al karkoli je že omrežje
<WhiteWolf1984> e to rabim
<WhiteWolf1984> cak bom dal v belezko tnx
<WhiteWolf1984> najlepsa ti dala limonca
<CrazyLemon> <3 kate <3
<WhiteWolf1984> ne znam karateja
<WhiteWolf1984> torej tudi kat ne
<WhiteWolf1984> al kaj si mislo
<lynxlynxlynx> :D
<WhiteWolf1984> ok sel sem na quakenet stran preko googla
<WhiteWolf1984> poiskal server
<WhiteWolf1984> dal spredaj opcjo /connect
<WhiteWolf1984> pa adreso servera
<WhiteWolf1984> pa napise tole
<WhiteWolf1984> Permission Denied - You're not an IRC operator
<WhiteWolf1984> nic gremo google vprasat
<CrazyLemon> ctrl + t
<CrazyLemon> in nato not vpišeš /server xs4all.nl.quakenet.org
<WhiteWolf1984> hvala limonca
<WhiteWolf1984> najlepsa ti dala tokrat s tremi katami
<CrazyLemon> kaj zdaj dz0ny zdobersek a bosta igrala zombije ali ne.. brezveze sem jierrota povabu sm če ne mislita zdj igrat!
<dz0ny> a nis reku da se učiš
<dz0ny> kaj te zdej mč kdaj igramo
<CrazyLemon> jah kot sm reku.. brezveze sem človeka vleku sm :)
<dz0ny> zdobersek: gre po deseti igrat
<dz0ny> jet ko?
<CrazyLemon> http://instagram.com/p/ZdnuUrp7ha/
<Seniorita> Photo by richardmccoy • Instagram
<Seniorita> »richardmccoy's photo on Instagram«
<zdobersek> jet ko!
<jierro> če še nimate tiste druge bete l4d
<jierro> zdaj gre cross-platform igrat
<dz0ny> andrejz: stats so tud v wordpressu
<andrejz> kateri stats?
<dz0ny> iso :)
<andrejz> dz0ny kako pa to, da nismo v iso dali rtvslo appa
<dz0ny> amm, ko se preimenjuje v slotv
<andrejz> a bodo tud drugi tv-ji not?
<dz0ny> sam planet
<andrejz> veš kaj bi bila še zanimiva možnost, če bi se dalo s programom video shranit na disk
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Indonesia’s Largest Mobile Internet Network Joins Ubuntu Touch Forum  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Biwx8trhz8A/smartfren
<andrejz> dz0ny kje pa je iso stats v wordpressu (a iz Å¡tevila ogledov strani?)
<CrazyLemon> imaš v nadzorni plošči
<CrazyLemon> pod spremembami v WP
<dz0ny> andrejz: big no no
<dz0ny> mislim da se :)
<andrejz> dz0ny, copyright ?
<dz0ny> mhm
<andrejz> pol maš pa lahko sloTV - pirate edition :D
<andrejz> al pa da moraš vtipkat eno kodo v URL naslov, da odkleneš download
<dz0ny> ja vključiš z konami code :P
<andrejz> kodo pa lahko seveda najdeš le tako, da dol potegneš iso in pogledaš v določeno mapo
<CrazyLemon> ali pa da moraš izračunat zelo veliko praštevilo in tako zravn še mineaš z bitcoini!
<CrazyLemon> :9
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> huji ste kot nsa
<CrazyLemon> andrejz je hujši od nsa
<CrazyLemon> on bi rad vse vedu
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a pol greš igrat?
<dz0ny> :P
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj pa vem..
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> če bomo igrali urco pol bi lahk igral.. ker sm lih prebral skript in potrebujem mal pavze da se vse povezave naredijo v možganih
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> jaz se nikol nisem nč naučil zvečer
<CrazyLemon> js se samo zvečer učim :)
<dz0ny> rajš zjutraj ob 5 vstaneš
<CrazyLemon> podnevi ni Å¡ans
<CrazyLemon> nikoli se ne učim na dan izpita
<CrazyLemon> ima reverse effect
<CrazyLemon> nič pol si ne zapomnem
<dz0ny> jat tist vse pomešaš
<dz0ny> razen če se skupaj učiš
<dz0ny> pol je kul
<andrejz> jaz se zadnje čase malo učim pitonirat. ma kdo kaka priporočila glede tutorialov, vaj in podobnih stvari?
<dz0ny> pitonirat, never heard
<andrejz> pitona se učim (python)
<dz0ny> andrejz: http://www.codecademy.com/tracks/python
<Seniorita> Update Your Browser | Codecademy
<Seniorita> »Codecademy is the easiest way to learn how to code. It's interactive, fun, and you can do it with your friends.«
<andrejz> tko u izi
<andrejz> no s tem sem proti koncu
<andrejz> mam še classes za končat
<andrejz> pa če je še kaj drugega primernega
<CrazyLemon> to je pa k imaš preveč časa na delu :>
<dz0ny> andrejz: pol je čas za kak mini projekt počas :)
<andrejz> CL: to pa kar v prostem času delam
<andrejz> dz0ny: ja saj ta preskok je problematičenm tle bi rabil kak nasvet
<andrejz> kako naj zdaj te list, dict, string uporabim za en smiselen enostaven GUI program?
<dz0ny> hm bl ne
<dz0ny> bl ti bo kaj pa kako se class uproablja
<dz0ny> služilo če bo gui program
<dz0ny> začni z cli
<dz0ny> da spoznaš razlike
<dz0ny> ker gui je bl usmerjen na dogodke
<dz0ny> cli je pa bl ko kaka bash skripta
<dz0ny> recmo lahko narediš da te vsakič ko nekdo napiše sp na ircu
<CrazyLemon> cli je dosti lažji za začetek
<dz0ny> neki zabrenči, prikaže :)
<CrazyLemon> to je en mal prevelik zalogaj za prvi program :)
<dz0ny> rečmo tole ti je v pomoč http://ubuntusilog-node10.rhcloud.com/v1/sporocila/last
<andrejz> hm, ok. to pomeni, da bi moral ta program stalno gledat vsebino IRC kanala. Samo tle je problem, da niti ne vem kaj naj pogooglam (katero zaporedje funkcij), da bi to dosegel
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: for real to je 5 vrstic kode
<dz0ny> andrejz: to ti jaz rešim
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny 5 vrstic kode da spišeš plugin za xchat/bota?
<dz0ny> zdej moraš sam še nardit http request
<dz0ny> pogleda če je kak nov id
<dz0ny> aka večji kot ob prejšnejm pregledu
<dz0ny> pa neki nardit če je :)
<CrazyLemon> pynotify lahk uporabiš za OSD! :)
<andrejz> ok bom poskusil nekaj načarat
<CrazyLemon> to je ubistvu bil tudi moj prvi python program :)
<dz0ny> pa python-request
<dz0ny> lahko uporabiš za simple http clienta
<dz0ny> andrejz: pa dobr je da si prej napišeš kaj boš počel pa kako
<dz0ny> tko se profi dela :)
<dz0ny> mislim tko učijo da se nardi
<CrazyLemon> js si ne napišem ker nisem profi.. ampak si razdelim na več manjših delov
<CrazyLemon> kaj pol bomo igrali ali naj se grem učit
<dz0ny> server laufa
<zdobersek> rebootam ...
<dz0ny> nek steam update
<dz0ny> je
<CrazyLemon> my steam client is up to date
<andrejz> no ta prvi del celo dela, zdaj moram samo Å¡e pynotify pogruntat. to pa jutri. hvala za idejo dz0ny
<andrejz> ln
<CrazyLemon> ln
<dz0ny> eko
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj zdaj
<CrazyLemon> jierro a si ready?
<jierro> iReady
<jierro> če mi bo delalo
<zdobersek>  /ready
<CrazyLemon> jierro zakaj pa ne.. dodaj me pod friende.. craziestlemon
<CrazyLemon> ali pa dodaj dz0ny da te povabimo
<dz0ny> andrejz: toel si poglej https://github.com/kennethreitz/requests
<Seniorita> kennethreitz/requests · GitHub
<Seniorita> »requests - Python HTTP Requests for Humans™.«
<NiceLurk> je kdo pokonci?
<NiceLurk> lahko prosim Å¡e enkrat preverite ali vam tale link deluje is clearneta: http://jhiwjjlqpyawmpjx.onion.to/
<NiceLurk> ^TOR mail, nič nevernega alsi illegalnega
<NiceLurk> meni iz siola že nakj mesecev onion.to ne deluje vač
<CrazyLemon> .stran http://jhiwjjlqpyawmpjx.onion.to/
<breza> Are you sure 'http' is a valid domain?
<NiceLurk> na siolu jim ni kaj preveč jasno, pravijo da stran ni blokirana
<NiceLurk> in mislijo da je težava v dnsju
<CrazyLemon> mogoče onion.to blokira slovenijo
<NiceLurk> dnsji nsamreč kažejo na dva različna IPja...?!?
<NiceLurk> oh
<NiceLurk> hvala, nisme niti pomislu na to varijanto
<NiceLurk> mogoče onion.to blokira siol
<CrazyLemon> dns kaže na en ipv4 pa ipv6
<NiceLurk> Tule kaže na 89.221.247.12
<NiceLurk> hse ttp://www.netip.de/dns?domain=onion.to
<NiceLurk> Tule pa na onion.to. | 37.247.50.149
<NiceLurk> http://www.dnsstuff.com/tools#dnsRep...value=onion.to
<Seniorita> Professional Toolset | DNSstuff
<Seniorita> »DNSstuff offers DNS tools, Network tools, Email tools, DNS reporting and IP information gathering. Explore monitoring products and free DNS tools at DNSstuff.«
<NiceLurk> siol guy mi je reku naj nastavim DNS na arnesovega, pa tudi ta kaže na 89.221.247.12
<CrazyLemon> am.. googleov kaže na .12
<NiceLurk> ja pob na siolu je reku naj si prestavim dns iz googlovega na arnesovega, sploh nisem vedu da ma arnes še žive dns serverje
<CrazyLemon> seveda ima
<CrazyLemon> sam arnesovi dnsji timeoutajo
<CrazyLemon> ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<NiceLurk> lel
<NiceLurk> jes mam ponavadi tele http://www.opennicproject.org/
<Seniorita> | OpenNIC Project
<CrazyLemon> DNS:             193.2.1.66
<CrazyLemon>     DNS:             193.2.1.72
<CrazyLemon>     DNS:             8.8.8.8
<CrazyLemon>     DNS:             8.8.4.4
<CrazyLemon> js pa te
<NiceLurk> google ne?
<CrazyLemon> arnes ter google
<NiceLurk> tele 8ke se mi zdijo znane
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Sublime Text 3 Ubuntu PPA (Now Available To Non-Registered Users)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/dh-yzxjkfCQ/sublime-text-3-ubuntu-ppa-now-available.html
<NiceLurk> u glavnem najprej moram najd še enga iz T-" in enga iz amisa da probajo pol pa lahka tažim onion.to, ne da jih rabim sam firbec me matra
#ubuntu-si 2013-07-04
<andrejz> dz0ny > http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_name=CALxMG15sJsUHd2frqWGiy5C-nO146VPq5TFQzniaqdfb61-Q7g%40mail.gmail.com&forum_name=lxde-i18n
<Seniorita> SourceForge.net: LXDE - Lightweight X Desktop Environment: lxde-i18n
<Seniorita> »LXDE - Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. This project aimed to provide a new desktop environment which is useful enough and keep resource usage lower at the same time. Useabiliy, speed, and memory usage are our main concern. Suitable for netbooks.«
<andrejz> http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_name=5182926A.8000000%40archlinux.lt&forum_name=lxde-i18n
<Seniorita> SourceForge.net: LXDE - Lightweight X Desktop Environment: lxde-i18n
<Seniorita> »LXDE - Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. This project aimed to provide a new desktop environment which is useful enough and keep resource usage lower at the same time. Useabiliy, speed, and memory usage are our main concern. Suitable for netbooks.«
<andrejz> dz0ny, lahko bi šla popoldne (ko pridem iz službe) na IRC od LXDE pa se zmenimo za dostop in ali bi LXDE transifex razširili še na druge jezike
<andrejz> kaj praviš?
<dz0ny> andrejz?
<andrejz> evo me, dz0ny nazaj
<dz0ny> sem pogledal v log
<dz0ny> weechat neki sračka
<dz0ny> zvečer > lxde?
<andrejz> jap
<CrazyLemon> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/chrome-27-firefox-21-opera-next,3534-12.html
<Seniorita> The WBGP XVI Winner's Circle - Chrome 27, Firefox 22, IE10, And Opera Next, Benchmarked
<Seniorita> »Well, folks, this brings us to the end of another installment of the Web Browser Grand Prix. We're about to tally up our eight categories of testing. But first, let's have a look at the performance and non-performance breakdown.Performance IndexThe...«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99swvqcCLb0
<Seniorita> We Need Love - YouTube
<Seniorita> »The 4th installment of the JUST 2 GUYZ saga! Watch em all http://bit.ly/1a0bcnQ or download: iTunes [w/vid]: http://bit.ly/13w2sxX iTunes [audio only]: http:...«
<zdobersek> nope.
<CrazyLemon> hell yea!
<zdobersek> only Kate can give love to you
<CrazyLemon> naah
<sterna_> a editor od kdeja
<CrazyLemon> kate can give me the most amount of love
<sterna_> pa syntax highlighting
<CrazyLemon> tako
<zdobersek> mal prejle me je zadelo, da je prakticno celoten EU na MS programski opremi
<zdobersek> MS pa vsak relevanten bug posilja k NSA
<dz0ny> ja, enih pa verjetno nikol ne patchajo :)
<zdobersek> jebat ga!
<CrazyLemon> briga NSA za MS bugi.. itak vsako vozlišče sniffajo :)
<sterna_> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/q71/1006248_402633716511981_1089088553_n.jpg
<andrejz> LOL
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Whisker Menu: Fast Application Launcher Featuring Search Function For Xfce  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/rk6SAsSJq4Y/whisker-menu-fast-application-launcher.html
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<breza> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (3.837m): 31.1°C @04.07.2013 13:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.54805899999999,13.7301877
<breza> Koper: 28.24°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:22:20, Sončni zahod: 20:56:53
<zdobersek> vroooceee
<CrazyLemon> .vreme ljubljana
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 26.5°C @04.07.2013 13:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.05645089999999,14.5080702
<breza> Mestna Občina Ljubljana: 27.26°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:17:11, Sončni zahod: 20:55:48
<zdobersek> .vreme Cjele
<breza> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 26.2°C @04.07.2013 13:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.23974949999999,15.2677063
<breza> Mestna Občina Celje: 26.09°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:13:25, Sončni zahod: 20:53:30
<CrazyLemon> grmi! :)
<Jezk> hej
<Jezk> se da kje vidt vse te komande za bote
<Jezk> al je treba haxxor?
<CrazyLemon> /msg breza .pomoč
<zdobersek> NSA ve
<Jezk> ha
<Jezk> vidm da je ta nsa zlo popularna zadnje dni
<Jezk> n(a)sa :P
<Seniorita>  [COKS] Srečnih 13 najbojših odprtokodnih projektov – computerworld.com  http://bazar.coks.si/?p=1194
<CrazyLemon> pozna kdo kako vredu kitajsko trgovino razn DX?
<sterna_> hm
<sterna_> loh vprasam kolega k naroca pr razlicnih
<CrazyLemon> ma ne..sej ni nič nujno samo prašam če kdo pozna
<CrazyLemon> ker DX ni več to kar je nekoč bil
<sterna_> tut ostale niso neki zlo dobre
<Jezk> sm opazu, da ponavad na izdelkih, ki niso nevem kaj namesto "ni vredu" raje napišejo "made in china"
<sterna_> amm
<sterna_> vse je made in china
<sterna_> mislm kaj pise gor niti ni tok pomembno
<sterna_> moje dekle je v pekingu na trznci kupila odlicne puma superge na katerih pise "made in w. germany"
<sterna_> leta 2006.
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> to je pizdarija pri kitajcih ja..k ne posodabljajo modelov k jih kopirajo :D
<Jezk> lol
<Jezk> made in USSR
<sterna_> ej
<sterna_> v mongoliji so mi hotl za $15 prodat daljnogled
<sterna_> k je _devetkrat_ gor pisal "MADE IN CCCP"
<sterna_> un taprav ruski daljnogled
<sterna_> k ni nikjer nc gor pisal sploh
<sterna_> je bil $150
<sterna_> pac SMB rubber, 15x50
<andrejz> dz0ny a ti bi te .mo datoteke direfkt na iso vrgel? oz kako bi jih potem updatal?
<dz0ny> andrejz: https://code.launchpad.net/~janez-troha/+recipe/lxde-locale-sl-daily
<Seniorita> lxde-locale-sl-daily : Recipes : dz0ny
<andrejz> opala
<andrejz> a se lahko potem naknadno uvozi Å¡e prevode iz drugih paketov, ki so v LUbuntu, a niso v LXDE?
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> jao ta launchpad je skropucalo eno zdej kr loopa v importih
<zdobersek> jao
<zdobersek> kdo je sploh tja rinu
<dz0ny> hehe ne zna kopirat prek https://github.com/ubuntu-si/lxde-locale-sl.git
<Seniorita> ubuntu-si/lxde-locale-sl · GitHub
<Seniorita> »lxde-locale-sl«
<dz0ny> no zdje so pa kr pobrisal, ffs
<dz0ny> well Currently building on chindi05 (arm ppa builder)
<dz0ny> tottaly makes sense
<Jezk> offtopic: pozna mogoče kdo filelocker?
<dz0ny> for consumption
<dz0ny> https://code.launchpad.net/~janez-troha/+archive/lxde-locale-sl
<Seniorita> lxde-locale-sl : Code : dz0ny
<dz0ny> andrejz: boš probal :)
<dz0ny> andrejz: http://pastebin.com/6JzteT1W
<Seniorita> deadbeef 391 prevedenih sporočil. gpicview 52 prevedenih sporočil. ldm-gtk - Pastebin.com
<andrejz> a potem kar dodam ppa in updatam?
<andrejz> dz0ny
<andrejz> W: Ni mogoče dobiti http://ppa.launchpad.net/janez-troha/lxde-locale-sl/ubuntu/dists/raring/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<dz0ny> če klineš ti nekaj odpre kar pomeni da obstaja :P
<andrejz> to je, ko dodam ppa in kliknem sudo apt-get update
<andrejz> bbl, grem domov
<dz0ny> meni je ok eadj
<dz0ny> apt-get update
<dz0ny> !t en sl cache
<Seniorita> predpomnilnik
<dz0ny> !t en sl webcache
<Seniorita> webcache
<dz0ny> !t sl en začasna shramba
<Seniorita> temporary storage
<andrejz> Unpacking lxde-locale-sl (from .../lxde-locale-sl_1.1-0~2~raring1_all.deb) ... dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/lxde-locale-sl_1.1-0~2~raring1_all.deb (--unpack):  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/locale/sl/LC_MESSAGES/lxsession.mo', which is also in package lxsession-data 0.4.9.2~git20130310-0ubuntu1
<andrejz> Poročilo apport ni bilo napisano, ker je bilo število MaxReports že doseženo                                                                             Errors were encountered while processing:  /var/cache/apt/archives/lxde-locale-sl_1.1-0~2~raring1_all.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<dz0ny> mhm -f bo treba
<andrejz> zdaj pa res grem
<andrejz> ajde
<dz0ny> :) lp
<dz0ny> sudo apt-get -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-overwrite" install lxde-locale-sl
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Touch Lock Screen Concept [Video]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/5qOVMD7htZI/ubuntu-touch-lock-screen-concept
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Install Audacious 3.4 In Ubuntu Via PPA  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/ujKbVp5gVFA/install-audacious-34-in-ubuntu-via-ppa.html
<zdobbie> hola
<dz0ny> zdobbie: quién eres tú
<zdobbie> en Slovenia
<zdobbie> ?
<dz0ny> why change?
<zdobbie> pr mtki zalivam vrt
<dz0ny> o/
<zdobbie> =o |o| o=
<zdobbie> nc, grem spriclo prestavt.
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie = zalivaš zdobbie != zalivaš ?
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Kingsoft Office Launch English-Language Website  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/XM-E8DV6ud4/microsoftoffice-alike-kingsoft-office-launches-english-website
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: syntax error?
<zdobbie> l8t0rz
<andrejz> LXDE gre na qt
<zdobersek> whatevz
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Prepare for The Infection: Left 4 Dead 2 Goes Stable on Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/YwLjLhep1GI/left-4-dead-2-goes-stable-on-linux
<zdobersek> a je danes petek?
<johnnyyy> ne četrtek
<johnnyyy> :)
<johnnyyy> razen če si kej na vzhodu tam je že petek :)
<andrejz> dz0ny si tam?
<andrejz> pingni me, ko boš imel čas it na LXDE
<andrejz> CrazyLemon si tu?
<dz0ny> andrejz: sem videl
<dz0ny> sam ma še vedno večino projekta v gtk+
<andrejz> počasi pa bodo porihtali. kolikor razumem bo naslednji release že v qt
<andrejz> kakorkoli maš čas?
<dz0ny> andrejz: jaz sem tam od zjutraj pa ni videti prometa
<dz0ny> oz Å¡e tle smo bl chatty :)
<dz0ny> si probal drugače
<andrejz> jah bomo malo popingal pa bomo videli
<dz0ny> problem je v tem ker buildajo pakete da vsebujejo prevode
<dz0ny> pa sumim da nimajo za vse stvari stringov sploh vnešenih
<andrejz> povsem možno
<andrejz> najboljše je, da se direkt v upstream pošlje'
<dz0ny> andrejz: da vidimo pingaj me če bo kaj odziva
<andrejz> dz0ny a lahko ti kaj poveš o bolj tehničnih vprašnjih glede transifexa?
<dz0ny> andrejz: I hate transifex with a passion. pove vse
<andrejz> torej najbrž nima smisla debatirat, a?
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> dokler ni pootla lahko prevajaš tam
<dz0ny> potem se pa uvoti synca whatever
<dz0ny> to je bil zdej wtf are they working on :P
<andrejz> hehe
<andrejz> ma čudno je, da je pcmanfm kar na eni tretji lokaciji
<dz0ny> ja verjetno niso združil
<dz0ny> politics, drama
<andrejz> ma ja
<andrejz> samo kako naj potem stvar v redu dela, če je razmetano naokoli
<dz0ny> sej tud projekti so mal tko tko
<dz0ny> eni majo narejen pot
<dz0ny> eni nimajo
<andrejz> pač malenkost bolj resni so od ubuntu.si :)
<dz0ny> it will be today :P
<dz0ny> le me see
<andrejz> kaj bo today?
<dz0ny> let US see that
<dz0ny> prav da bo ppotle zrihtal
<andrejz> ja
<andrejz> samo to je rekel pred 7 meseci
<andrejz> tako da ni treba ravno verjet
<R33D3M33R> tf2 igralci, kje ste? :)
<R33D3M33R> u lej, l4d imam zastonj za 3 dni :)
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: l4d2 beta beta igramo
<andrejz> R33D3M33R: si videl logging?
<R33D3M33R> ne
<R33D3M33R> vidim pa da je l4d2 75% off
<R33D3M33R> a mislite da je vredno? :P
<dz0ny> andrejz: sem ti dal gor na transifex
<andrejz> dz0ny, supr
<andrejz> dz0ny libfm Å¡e manjka -http://pcmanfm.git.sourceforge.net/git/gitweb.cgi?p=pcmanfm/libfm;a=tree;f=po
<Seniorita> SourceForge - pcmanfm/libfm/tree - po/
<Seniorita> »The world's largest development and download repository of Open Source code and applications«
<R33D3M33R> tak btw: kje je log?
<dz0ny> andrejz: je ze
<andrejz> hehe, hiter si
<R33D3M33R> tak btw: ne vem zakaj bi bil l4d2 boljši od tf2: mvm :P
<lynxlynxlynx>  irclogs.ubuntu.c
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: maš isto foro kot mvm
<dz0ny> sam zombijo so
<R33D3M33R> ja, saj sem igral l4d1
<R33D3M33R> vem točno v čem je fora, ampak ne vem, če je upravičeno potrošiti 3.5€ za en tak špil :)
<R33D3M33R> pol ga raje investiram v kako indie igro :)
<zdobersek> je zabavno
<R33D3M33R> lynxlynxlynx: ja, mene zanimajo logi za prevajalce
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: a prison tycon :P
<R33D3M33R> ne, morda theme hospital :P
<R33D3M33R> gog ima kupe akcij :)
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: http://ubuntusilog-node10.rhcloud.com/feed
<Seniorita> Slo Prevajalci
<dz0ny> rss maš za začetek, če se bo pa kaj bolj uproabljalo bo pa tud stran
<dz0ny> pa andrejz pravi da po python app naredu k ti bo piskal :P
<dz0ny> ce bo kaj novega
<R33D3M33R> o, super, rss, odlično!
<dz0ny> SP: ja
<R33D3M33R> a se zadeva združuje po dnevih?
<dz0ny> sp: ja
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> zadnih 25
<dz0ny> tako ali tako ti rss to uredi
<dz0ny> pač datum je zraven
<dz0ny> in ti potem poarhivira
<R33D3M33R> samo a mi bo recimo thunderbird 25 itemov poslal v inbox?
<dz0ny> ne samo to kar je novega
<dz0ny> trenutno 3
<andrejz> SP: super
<R33D3M33R> aha, torej pošlje mi paket novih pogovorov kot 1 item?
<dz0ny> mhm
<R33D3M33R> zakon :)
<R33D3M33R> no, to mi je zelo všeč
<dz0ny> trenutno je to 1s
<R33D3M33R> ker google klepet mi za vsako vrstico pošlje svoje sporočilo
<dz0ny> razmišljam da bi da l5s
<dz0ny> torej napišeš sp in naslednjih 5 s se beleži
<dz0ny> al pa mogoče naslednjih 5 vrstic
<dz0ny> če pa po 30 s ni nič je pa to to
<dz0ny> to bi bilo boljše
<dz0ny> ?
<R33D3M33R> [SP]: boljši so paketi kot sporočilo po sporočilu
<dz0ny> hm ja tega pa ne bo :P
<R33D3M33R> [SP]: morda bi bilo celo smiselno da se združuje po avtorju
<dz0ny> brez [] :)
<dz0ny> al dam tudi to
<R33D3M33R> aha, sem pozabil
<R33D3M33R> ne, to imam en regex
<R33D3M33R> SP: v bistvu takole bi lahko šlo - pisanje enega avtorja se združuje dokler ga ne prekine drug
<R33D3M33R> SP: a to bi bilo dobro?
<R33D3M33R> drugače tak mimogrede: l4d2 bi morda kupil, ampak le če bi bil vedno folk na voljo, ki bi to igral ...
<dz0ny> hm na ircu se zgodi da 2 pogovora tečeta
<dz0ny> pol bi ti prekinajlo
<R33D3M33R> ja, ampak drugi pogovor ne bi imel sp:?
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> bi samodejno zajel
<R33D3M33R> ja, potem ga skripta ignorira ali ne?
<R33D3M33R> Torej če poteka pogovor med A, B, C in D
<R33D3M33R> A in B uporabljata SP
<R33D3M33R> C in D ne
<R33D3M33R> od prepletanja ne bo nobene Å¡kode
<R33D3M33R> ker skripta pogovor C in D prezre ali ne?
<dz0ny> recimo
<dz0ny> <tip1> sp : lej to ne dela
<dz0ny> pa Å¡e to ne dela
<dz0ny> <tip2> smo Å¡li na kosilo
<dz0ny> tak pogovr bi skupaj dalo
<dz0ny> tip2 je čist drug konteksts
<R33D3M33R> ja, ampak zakaj ga pa sploh vključi?
<R33D3M33R> saj nima sp pred vrstico
<dz0ny> mal tečno je sp vsakič pisat a ni ? :P
<R33D3M33R> ne vem no ... :)
<dz0ny> lahko pa dam tako da če se sp piše spredi da se to skupaj da
<dz0ny> ko končata in ni nobenega sp po 10s se to zabeleži kot en item
<dz0ny> izvleček no
<dz0ny> decide now :)
<andrejz> kaj pa tako
<andrejz> ko človek enkrat uporabi sp, je nalsednjih nekaj nizov za tisto osebo beleženo
<dz0ny> recimo 5
<dz0ny> kaj če mu eden nekaj odgovri vmes
<dz0ny> po čez en teden gledaš več nič ne veš zakaj se je šlo
<R33D3M33R> zato pa vedno pišeš sp pa je problem rešen ;)
<R33D3M33R> hehe
<R33D3M33R> saj daš regexp
<R33D3M33R> da ti recimo breza: zamenja z SP:
<R33D3M33R> pa samo tab stiskaš
<dz0ny> ja to ni problem
<dz0ny> tist k ne vem kako dela ne bo znal uporabit
<R33D3M33R> sp: blabla
<R33D3M33R> sp: test
<R33D3M33R> evo, samo tab stiskaš :D
<R33D3M33R> sp: pa pišeš svetlobno hitro
<R33D3M33R> sp: ane?
<R33D3M33R> sp: :)
<dz0ny> ok kaj pol sp združuje v roku 15s :)
<dz0ny> vse pogovore ki se začnejo z sp
<dz0ny> .glasuj da ne
<andrejz> mislim, da je to ok
<R33D3M33R> lahko to ali pa celo na 1 minuto ... kot sem pa že povedal pa bi jaz morda raje videl, da se vse zaporedne vrstice istega avtorja, ki pred vrstice piše SP:, združi v en blok dokler ga drugi ne prekine
<R33D3M33R> drugače mi je pa vseeno
<andrejz> al pa ta zadnaj ideja tud ni slaba
<R33D3M33R> samo 100 itemov mi pa ni ravno za prebirati
<dz0ny> ok user + sp je en item
<R33D3M33R> ja, samo vsaka nova vrstica je trenutno nov predmet
<dz0ny> če ga prekine ali pa preteče 15s se ustvar item
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: ja zdej ne bo več :)
<R33D3M33R> evo, to je pa Å¡e bolje
<R33D3M33R> ker pakete je lažje brati kot vsako sporočilo posebej
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> v title boš mela pa prvih 140 znakov
<R33D3M33R> in s tem simuliraš pogovor v odjemalcu za gtalk
<dz0ny> drugače druga ideja
<dz0ny> omemebe če nisi na ircu so lahko tud feedi
<dz0ny> recimo če me nekdo omeni pa me ni maš feed ki ma notr omemebe
<dz0ny> jes or no
<R33D3M33R> a to je neodvisno od tega?
<R33D3M33R> andrejz: a gtalk ne uporabljamo več?
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: ja neodvisno
<andrejz> R33D3M33R: zdaj ko to dela, bom poskusil na to temo poslati mail in potem od takrat naprej uradno uporablajmo iRC
<R33D3M33R> ok, zmenjeno :)
<R33D3M33R> dz0ny: ideja je sicer super, amapk a to kake resorse kuri? :)
<R33D3M33R> ker če, potem recimo zame ni treba
<dz0ny> redhat časti
<dz0ny> 1g diska 300 rama
<dz0ny> mislim da v 10l ne bomo tolk pokurili
<dz0ny> boste*
<R33D3M33R> potem pa daj, ane :)
<CrazyLemon> andrejz povej
<andrejz> CL: že mimo
<R33D3M33R> sp: potem pa uradno odpiram prevajalsko klepetalnico: "v" ali "na" odložišče, to je sedaj vprašanje :)
<R33D3M33R> dz0ny: tak btw: linki v rssju kažejo narobe
<andrejz> hm, čudno se mi zdi, da mi feedly ne nade posodobitev feeda
<R33D3M33R> meni TB lepo zazna vse spremembe
<andrejz> a kdo pozna kakšen pameten web RSS reader
<R33D3M33R> jah, firefox ima live bookmarke
<R33D3M33R> drugače pa ima vsak odjemalec e-pošte že to vgrajeno, kaj uporabljaš?
<andrejz> web mail :) mam itak skoz chromium odprt, pa potem one number za obvestila v vrstici brskalnika
<dz0ny> http://selfoss.aditu.de/
<Seniorita> selfoss - the open source web based rss reader and multi source mashup aggregator
<Seniorita> »selfoss the web based open source rss reader and multi source mashup aggregator«
<andrejz> zadnjič sem po dolgem času restartal chromium in je skočil z različice 25 na 28
<dz0ny> andrejz: feedly pregleduje na 10 min
<andrejz> torej ga že dolgo nisem zaprl
<andrejz> ok bomo videli čez 5 minut
<zdobersek> l4d2 - ETA?
<R33D3M33R> zdobersek: ga se loadam :)
<dz0ny> zdobersek: server laufa
<dz0ny> jaz bom kasneje
<andrejz> dz0ny a feed potem prikazuje zadnjih 25 vnosov?
<R33D3M33R> če sem jaz prav razumel se stara sporočila združijo v paket po 245
<R33D3M33R> *25
<andrejz> SP: mimogrede, R33D3M33R jaz sem za izraz NA odložišče
<R33D3M33R> SP: aha, hm
<R33D3M33R> sp: morda bi to dodali v pojmovnik
<R33D3M33R> a ni to celo enkrat bilo napisano?
<R33D3M33R> sp: samo v najnovejši verziji tega ni
<andrejz> sp: argument, ker je nekaj na odložišču (recimo v realnem življenju je odložišče kakšna polica ali kaj poodbnega kamor odložiš kakšno stvar) - stvari ne daješ v vložišče
<andrejz> sp: bo treba pingat mateja ;)
<R33D3M33R> sp: jaz sem si pa odložišče predstavljal kot predal :)
<R33D3M33R> sp: v katerega nekaj daš :=
<andrejz> sp: aja :)
<R33D3M33R> sp: ja, pa smo tam :)
<R33D3M33R> sp: kaj pa pravite na pospeševalnike, ki ohranijo angleško črko?
<Gandalfar> re
<Gandalfar> dz0ny_, ste zrihtal SSL?
<dz0ny_> sp: danes
<dz0ny_> sp je
<dz0ny_> sp kul
<dz0ny_> sp dan
<dz0ny_> sp: kul
<dz0ny_> aja :P [sd] ne radi mora bit \[?sp\]?
<dz0ny_> sp: danes
<dz0ny_> sp je
<dz0ny_> sp kul
<dz0ny_> dan
<breza> Zdravo, dz0ny_
<dz0ny_> sp kako si
<dz0ny_> sp danes
<dz0ny_> sp cesta
<dz0ny_> s
<dz0ny_> sp danes
<dz0ny_> [sp]
<dz0ny_> sp je
<dz0ny_> sp kul
<dz0ny_> sp: dan
<dz0ny_> sp: a
<dz0ny_> sp gremo
<dz0ny_> sp kaj
<dz0ny_> igrat
<zdobersek> sp sp sp?
<zdobersek> kaj te matra?
<dz0ny_> sp: argument, ker je nekaj na odložišču (recimo v realnem življenju je odložišče kakšna polica ali kaj poodbnega kamor odložiš kakšno stvar) - stvari ne daješ v vložišče
<dz0ny_> sp: nič
<dz0ny_> sp: nekaj testiram
<zdobersek> (01:28:04 PM) dz0ny_: sp: nič
<zdobersek> (01:28:08 PM) dz0ny_: sp: nekaj testiram
<dz0ny_> sp: jaz sem si pa odložišče predstavljal kot predal :)
<dz0ny_> [sp]: v katerega nekaj daš :=
<dz0ny_> sp ja, pa smo tam :)
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon && zdobersek game?
<R33D3M33R> omg, ta l4d2 je poln hroščev O_o
<R33D3M33R> http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?s=3c45dd42e7a37d0a37d95f0d05c634f5&t=1028991&page=189
<Pepelka> Left 4 Dead 2 Full Game Bugs / Glitches list - Page 189 - Steam Users' Forums
<Pepelka> »Page 189- Left 4 Dead 2 Full Game Bugs / Glitches list Left 4 Dead 2«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ (beta) ?
<dz0ny_> 2x beta ja
<CrazyLemon> js imam obe
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny_> za beta niam serverja beta beta pa ja
<CrazyLemon> :/
<R33D3M33R> torej (Beta) je ok?
<CrazyLemon> pojma
<CrazyLemon> nism Å¡e igral
<CrazyLemon> danes sm jo DLal
<Gandalfar> beta beta? :)
<zdobersek> HREMO
<zdobersek> rebootam sam
<R33D3M33R> upam da je ali pa sem brezveze loadal :(
<CrazyLemon> beta beta = (Beta)
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R a greš beto ?
<CrazyLemon> ali imaš sam(beto)?
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: jesus Å¡e mene si zmedel
<R33D3M33R> jaz imam samo (Beta)
<R33D3M33R> da, tudi drugo imam, ampak je za kako uro downloada
<CrazyLemon> prekleto cheap ass ohisje.. neki preveč vibrira zadnje dni
<R33D3M33R> najbrž so obrati višji, ker se bolj greje
<CrazyLemon> fan2:           512 RPM
<CrazyLemon> nič posebnega
<R33D3M33R> dajte no začnit že, ker grem spat čez 15 minut :P
<CrazyLemon> sej ne moreš z nami igrat :)
<R33D3M33R> kako da ne?
<CrazyLemon> (Beta) pa Beta nista compatibilni :D
<R33D3M33R> samo joinaj se nekam no :P
<R33D3M33R> ah, dej dej ...
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R connect tf2.ubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> v console
<dz0ny_> a gremo versus
<dz0ny_> aj pa please v igri chat sem vas povabil v skupnega
<R33D3M33R> mah, ne dela
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: kaj se kujaš
<CrazyLemon> sej se ne
<CrazyLemon> sam je lame :)
<dz0ny_> navadno gremo
<sterna_> http://i.imgur.com/V6TyjDL.jpg
<zdobersek> ln
<dz0ny_> ln
<CrazyLemon> madona.kr vsi quitajo
#ubuntu-si 2013-07-05
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] KuzLee: Re: [rešeno] Spreminjane hitrosti in duplex -a mrežne kartice  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40428/#p40428
<miha> http://www.europarl.europa.eu/news/sl/pressroom/content/20130701IPR14763/html/Spletni-kriminal-Parlament-sprejel-stro%C5%BEje-vseevropske-sankcije
<Pepelka> Spletni kriminal: Parlament sprejel strožje vseevropske sankcije
<Pepelka> »Vse novice tiskovne službe Evropskega parlamenta: glasovanja, resolucije, razprave, parlamentarni odbori in zasedanja.«
<miha> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro, miha
<miha> botstanck
<miha> botsnack
<breza> That's very nice of you!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: o/
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<CrazyLemon> do zdaj so mi že 4x odprli paket
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e kitajske ni zapustil
<msev> živjo nora limona
<CrazyLemon> el pe
<msev> jao dons morm pa nujn bloggie-ja gor na net dat
<msev> na bolho
<msev> ker prek forumov ni nč zanimanja
<msev> :D
<dz0ny> twitter,fb
<dz0ny> meni ni nikoli nič uspelo prodat na bolhi
<dz0ny> če ne plačaš te sploh ne pokažejo med rezultatio po enem dnevu
<andrejz> dz0ny, vse je odvisno od cene
<andrejz> ampak je
<andrejz> moraš met nekaj nišnega al pa pocen dat
<andrejz> mimogrede, dz0ny.. tudi če dam -f switch mi še vedno na namesti lxde paketka
<andrejz> pa Å¡e ena dz0ny, ko poskusim dol potegnit torrent datoteko
<andrejz> dobim error message, da datoteke ni več tam
<andrejz> http://37.1.89.220/~dzony/32bit/binary-hybrid.iso.torrent
<andrejz> pozabi
<andrejz> če kliknem reload ni pa potegne dol torrent
<dz0ny> ja nek caching proxy maš ti to
<dz0ny> pa ni -f switch
<dz0ny> maš na ppa strani napsian kako moraš
<dz0ny> napisan
<andrejz> ok zdaj pa gre
<dz0ny> lol How To Create Apps That Will Get You Your Dream Girl http://mobileapps.com/how-to-create-apps-that-will-get-your-dream-girl/
<Pepelka> How To Create Apps That Will Get You Your Dream Girl - MobileApps.com
<andrejz> hehe
<andrejz> mimogrede na podoben način kot se dela ubuntu manual bukva se bo začela pisat bukva za lubuntu
<andrejz> če koga zaniam
<andrejz> zanima
<dz0ny> andrejz: a ubuntu je prodajna uspešnica :P
<andrejz> misliš knjiga?
<andrejz> al kot OS?
<dz0ny> knjiga
<andrejz> začel so jo prodajat
<andrejz> samo polet gre vse bolj počas
<dz0ny> a link do sup je notr?
<andrejz> ne
<andrejz> samo bo pa v ta drugi seriji Sup DVD priložen knjigi
<dz0ny> hm pol je treba hibrid sprobat
<andrejz> problem je bil, ker tiskar ne zna DVD-ja zapečt
<andrejz> dz0ny, ja to bi blo kul, da bi hibridnega mel
<dz0ny> andrejz: ja maš lahko več problemov, tud če zapeče je lahko medij nekompaktibilen
<dz0ny> kot plastika sama
<andrejz> hm bom Å¡e hibridnega zapekel pa sprobal
<dz0ny> najboljše je da maš tisk dvd-jev
<andrejz> ker za end userje je to IMO najboljše
<andrejz> itak dobijo DVD pa jim sam zazna
<dz0ny> btw drivedroid če imaš androida je tudi uproaben
<dz0ny> uproaben
<dz0ny> pa hiridni bi moral delat tudi preko usb
<dz0ny> sam moraš met iso
<dz0ny> ne moreš iz dvdja ustvari usb
<dz0ny> btw kakšen welcome bi bil tudi tam dobrodošel a ne?
<andrejz> kje?
<dz0ny> na dvd ko ga daš v cdrom v win
<dz0ny> da s ti neki pokaže
<andrejz> aja
<dz0ny> ne pa kup datotek
<andrejz> to bi blo kul, ja
<andrejz> da ti mogoče pove, da v BIOS izberi,da naj se z DVD-ja boota
<dz0ny> mislim en html se verjetno zna nardit
<zdobersek> http://www.theverge.com/2013/7/4/4490058/front404-orwells-birthday-cctv-cameras-with-party-hats
<Pepelka> Happy Birthday George Orwell, here's your surveillance society | The Verge
<Pepelka> »To celebrate what would've been George Owell's 110th birthday, two Dutch artists sought inspiration from perhaps his most famous novel, 1984. The artists took to the streets of the Dutch city of...«
<CrazyLemon> <dz0ny> meni ni nikoli nič uspelo prodat na bolhi               - slab prodajalec si :)
<CrazyLemon> js sm v nekaj dneh prodal
<dz0ny> https://ops-school.readthedocs.org/en/latest/ nice (ko bo)
<CrazyLemon> <andrejz> problem je bil, ker tiskar ne zna DVD-ja zapečt                - lol :)
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e dobro da zna kliknit na Print ? :)
<dz0ny> andrejz: a si mu dal isoburn
<dz0ny> da ne peče z nero
<CrazyLemon> cdburnerxp ftw :)
<dz0ny> ne sej to tud uproablja isobrun
<andrejz> nakonc sem mu dal filmček od CL
<CrazyLemon> kjer uporabljam cdburnerxp! :>
<andrejz> samo ni Å¡e odgovoril
<andrejz> tiskar namreč
<msev> andrejz, a tebe zanima mogoče tale kamerca :D
<msev> 1080p 30fps, 720p 60fps in 30fps
<msev> zraven dobiš 4gb sd kartico
<CrazyLemon> "Preklicevanje" andrejz ^
<msev> hahah
<CrazyLemon> 3 match(es) found.
<andrejz> mam že eno kamrco, hvala
<andrejz> dz0ny kaj pa je spremenjenga pri obrazcu naročilo knjig copy
<dz0ny> msev: ena zate http://dropmeme.com/qo5r/direct
<dz0ny> andrejz: nič
<dz0ny> neki sem gledal
<dz0ny> lahko pobrišeš
<msev> ahahahaha
<msev> dobra
<dz0ny> to ste vidl http://images.dropmeme.com/uploads/meme/image/405/1373015714-3ab802d0c40288db6408dcb29cca8d2b.jpg
<zdobersek> context?
<zdobersek> a je tole MS Slovenia employee?
<msev> hahaha
<msev> nedvomno
<msev> vprašanje je samo "Kdo ga jaha?"
<CrazyLemon> kdo le! NSA!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/9064_418312641617380_258927500_n.jpg [aericans]
<dz0ny> nsa bulletproof, not typo
<zdobersek> so aero
<zdobersek> mja, teh papkov se NSA ne rabi bat
<zdobersek> ceprav se vedno en sistem namenijo procesiranju takih stvari, da se lahko po v petek po peti uri usedejo in nasmejejo
<CrazyLemon> lol
<miha> kul slika
<andrejz> dz0ny tiskar gre za 1 mesec na dopust
<dz0ny> fajn je to zaslužu :P
<andrejz> tako da do takrat bi blo fajn, če bi mel binary delujoč
<andrejz> rekel je, da pričakuje da tam nekje 50 kopij po knjižnicah v prvem šusu za ostalo pa kakor bo
<andrejz> tako da bomo tud obrazec dali na stran, ko pride nazaj
<andrejz> da ne bo nekaj naročil potem pa nobenega odziva 1 mesec
<dz0ny> andrejz: a imaš kak kontakt da bi na m tle dovolil trackat torent http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/announce
<andrejz> dz0ny težka bo
<andrejz> dz0ny pol načeloma binary hybrid deluje, dodali pa bi še eno spletno stran za primer, da človek DVD ustavi v komp z zagnanimi Winsi?
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> se mu odpre neki v brskalniku
<CrazyLemon> virus!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<andrejz> huh, cene ma pa visoke
<CrazyLemon> a tiskar?
<andrejz> jap
<dz0ny> ker pa aje to ta tiskar
<andrejz> en z dolenjske
<andrejz> s.p. jevc
<andrejz> CrazyLemon - https://www.ubuntu.si/narocilo/ zdaj odraža njegove cene
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija | Naročilo
<andrejz> samo se bom probal zmenit, da bomo čez par mesecev lahko pokupili knjige, ki mu jih ne bo uspelo prodati s kakšnim popustom
<dz0ny> huh tole pa so cene
<andrejz> jah na pikniku sem jih po 10 € talal, sami ste si krivi, če niste prišli
<andrejz> :)
<zdobersek> DRM-free ebook opcija obstaja?
<dz0ny> aja a pol 27€ dobilugos :P
<dz0ny> andrejz: to boš tajkun pol ratal
<zdobersek> Shuttleworth beware
<andrejz> dz0ny, u wish.. 20% gre na ubuntu.si (od tega zneska). lahko bi dobili tam 50%, če bi vodili fakturo pa pošiljali knjige pa ne vem kaj. samo jaz se nimam časa/volje s tem ukvarjat
<andrejz> drug se pa tud ni noben javil za tajkuna ;)
<zdobersek> tko se je bosko zajebu
<zdobersek> 'ce noce noben drug, bom pa jst.'
<andrejz> hehe
<andrejz> lej knjižnice lahko malo obere zarad mene
<andrejz> nekaj dobička pa mora tud met, da se mu bo dalo z nami ukavjat
<andrejz> *ukvarjat
<andrejz> bbl
<andrejz> aja, no drgač nam je častil 15 kopij teh knjig brezplačno in sem jih na pikniku "prodal" v menjavo za prostovoljne prispevke
<andrejz> mislim da so ene 3 Å¡e ostale
<dz0ny> .sporoči andrejz tajkun :P
<CrazyLemon> 28€ ?? ahaha
<zdobersek> hahahahaha
<zdobersek> huhuhhuh
<zdobersek> tajkuni
<dz0ny> 38€(prosta prodaja)- 10€(interna) = 28€ profita
<dz0ny> ping
<breza> Aye, sir?
<miha> < miha> i have a question..   i do   ID_somegroup IN ('id1','id2',....)      can i do AND ID_somegroup NOT IN ('id5','id6',...) in same sentence?
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: QGifer Converts Video To GIF, Supports Cropping, Adding Text And More  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/fz8R8YnOymM/qgifer-converts-video-to-gif-supports.html
<Guest29811> miha: upam da ma za vse te idje indekse nastavljne :P
<Lurker68> nickservis Å¡e kr mrtu?
<Guest29811> ja
<dz0ny> a
<dz0ny> ping
<breza> Orders?
<CrazyLemon> nickserv je itak samo za identifikacijo :)
<Lurker68> ma ja sam eni kanali so +r (block unidentified)
<Lurker68> sej ni nickserv dela zej sam SASL način identifikacije je mrtu
<zdobersek> ping
<breza> Ready for action
<CrazyLemon> pong
<CrazyLemon> no pong reply? da faq!
<Guest97380> thong?
<zdobersek> bong
<dz0ny_> dan
<breza> Hej dz0ny_, lepo te je videti!
<dz0ny_> .sporoči andrejz http://pootle.bagge.nu/sl/
<Pepelka> Slovenian | LXDE Pootle server
<Pepelka> »The LXDE Pootle serverDoing translation in a structure is hard but the outcome and the long run of pain is easier and less much for lots of people. One of the measures we use is to encourage translators to use the Pootle server to administrate their translations. Either by doing them online in the web interface or by getting the files from the server and then uploading them to the server later on.ThanksThe server space and bandwidth is donated by the B
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<breza> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (3.837m): 29.9°C @05.07.2013 17:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.54805899999999,13.7301877
<breza> Koper: 25.02°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:23:02, Sončni zahod: 20:56:32
<zdobersek> vreme je v pizdi
<CrazyLemon> ja.. jutri me bo baje nevihta lih ujela na vršiču..
<CrazyLemon> .vreme vršič
<breza> ARSO: Rateče (864 m) (864m): 20.8°C @05.07.2013 20:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.43560900000001,13.744497
<breza> Kranjska Gora: 21.46°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:19:26, Sončni zahod: 21:00:04
<zdobersek> vsaj vroce ti ne bo :>
<zdobersek> kdaj je start?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek od doma ali juriš na vršič? :9
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM si bil moker ?? :)
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: 2Slow2Curious :F
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM i'll take that as a yes :D
<andrejz> sp:kdo tukaj?
<CrazyLemon> sp sux
<CrazyLemon> oh..a to andrejz testira svoj app :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: na klanec
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek 9ish ter 14ish
<zdobersek> kaj, dvakrat gres gor?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ja.. nima smisla it samo za enkrat
<zdobersek> tole bos pa pol pokazu :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: si naredu carboloading?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a bi rad primerjal? in se pol bahal??
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek naah
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne, rad bi vidu, da si sel dvakrat na klanc
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zakaj ne bi :)
<CrazyLemon> naslednjič pa sledi vršič + mangart
<zdobersek> na mangart je zaprta cesta
<CrazyLemon> naah
<zdobersek> ceprav mas itak gorca, tko da ti ne bi smel bit problem pregurat skoz tist del, kjer je zasipal cesto
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tisto je dolgo cca. 5m.. niti tebi ne bi bil problem vzet specialko na hrbet pa nadaljuješ :)
<zdobersek> ciklokros!
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NB6y9pGM_Zs
<Pepelka> Jeremy Powers Cyclocross Bunnyhop - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Jeremy Powers rides the runup and bunnyhops over the barriers at the 2011 US Gran Prix of Cyclocross New Belgium Cup day 1.«
<CrazyLemon> tale folk je pa nor :D
<andrejz> CrazyLemon, zakaj ne omogočiš nazaj ubuntu.si/irc?
<andrejz> oz. zakaj si sploh onemogočil'
<andrejz> *
<andrejz> ?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: to jst delam za ogrevanje
<R33D3M33R> andrejz: najbrž zaradi ifrejma
<R33D3M33R> ki morda nastavi piškotek
<R33D3M33R> pač, paranoja CL-ja :)
<CrazyLemon> ne najbrž ampak zaradi iframea ki nastavi piškotke
<CrazyLemon> ni paranoja ampak uveljavljanje ZeKom-1!
<CrazyLemon> in očitno vršič odpade jutri
<zdobersek> NEEEEE
<CrazyLemon> mhm :/
<zdobersek> pol lahko gres v nedeljo frisen na alpe
<CrazyLemon> pravijo da bo dž..sam na aladinu ga ni
<andrejz> a to je dejansko problem?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne..grem na pokljuko jutri če bo zjutraj slaba napoved za vršič
<andrejz> saj a ni to temp piškotek za čas seje?
<andrejz> potem itak ni panike
<andrejz> R33D3MEER sem napisal mail
<andrejz> zdaj pa Å¡e c/p v novico
<zdobersek> z dezja pod kap
<andrejz> zdobersek o čem govoriš?
<CrazyLemon> andrejz nope.. freenode nastavi od gugla piškotke
<zdobersek> andrejz: o limunovih planih
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek naah.. aladin pravi da bo dež na pokljuki okrog treh.. js naredim tri kroga okrog pokljuke v tem času
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> mhm, po zadnjem kolesu
<andrejz> crayzlemon enkrat mormo it nekam skup z biciklom
<CrazyLemon> andrejz a nisi ti v bicikl pokoju? :)
<andrejz> a do Trojan prideš s Kopra?
<CrazyLemon> andrejz ne..samo do postojne
<CrazyLemon> :p
<andrejz> CrazyLemon včasih še kam grem
<andrejz> ~ tedensko. letos sem ~ 750 km naredil, ker je nekaj manj kot v "zlatih časih", samo nekaj je pa vseeno
<CrazyLemon> andrejz ni slabo za poročenga deca
<zdobersek> sej lahko se vsak sam nekam zapelje, potem se pa dobimo tule na kanalu
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek :)))
<CrazyLemon> ali pa live prek hangouta !
<zdobersek> ja, da bo tud NSA zraven!
<zdobersek> vsak z google glassom
<CrazyLemon> sounds awesome
<CrazyLemon> upam da je barometer v GG
<zdobersek> GG?
<zdobersek> gornji grad?
<CrazyLemon> google glass
<zdobersek> aja.
<andrejz> CrazyLemon, letos se mi je celo na Kum uspelo spravit (dobrih 1000 višincev)
<CrazyLemon> andrejz za Kum sm slišal.. ne vem pa kako zgleda :)
<andrejz> a razgled al klanc?
<CrazyLemon> klanc ...
<andrejz> povprečni klanec je večji kot za na vršič pol pa računaj :)
<CrazyLemon> s katere strani na vršič? :)
<andrejz> katerekoli
<CrazyLemon> Kum: dolžina je 9,7 km, višinska razlika naj bi bila 980 m. Če delimo 98 z 9,7 dobimo 10,1, kar naj bi bil povprečni naklon Kuma.
<CrazyLemon> no sej ni tko hudo... če greš iz trente na vršič je neki podobnega
<CrazyLemon>  Trenta (Na Logu) na nadmorski višini 615 metrov. Cilj: Vršič, 1611 metov visoko. Dolžina ... Povprečni naklon: 7,66 %, največji 13,2 %.
<CrazyLemon> no.. 1000m višincev je tudi iz trente ..naklon pa recimo da je tam tam :D
<andrejz> 10,1 al pa 7,6 je pa kar precej razlike
<CrazyLemon> 7.66!
<CrazyLemon> skoraj 8!
<andrejz> vseeno
<andrejz> to je Å¡e vedno ful
<CrazyLemon> Mangartsko sedlo iz Loga: dolžina 17,5 km, višinska razlika 1425 m, povprečni naklon 9,6 %
<CrazyLemon> no..kot mangart
<CrazyLemon> ni hudo no!
<andrejz> nisem rekel je da hudo
<andrejz> rekel sem, da je hujš kot vršič
<andrejz> hudo je pa kolkr si fit pa kolkor hitro se hočeš vozit
<CrazyLemon> to zdobersek opravi v dobrih 30min
<andrejz> pol se naj pa prjavi na tekmovanje. bo pr prvih
<andrejz> sicer pa sem jaz z avtom že v dobrih 10 minutah gor :D
<CrazyLemon> v weather pro iscem 'vrsic' in mi predlaga "Vršić", Serbia
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> pa na hrvaškem je tudi en
<zdobersek> andrejz: 17.5km v 10 minutah? to je povprecna cez 100kmh :>
<zdobersek> kaj mas to za eno formulo?
<dz0ny_> .vreme vršič
<breza> ARSO: Rateče (864 m) (864m): 17.8°C @05.07.2013 21:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.43560900000001,13.744497
<breza> Kranjska Gora: 20.19°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:19:26, Sončni zahod: 21:00:04
<andrejz> ne mangat, kum
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: forecast.io je zakon za to
<andrejz> na mangartu pa Å¡e nisem bil
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ za to kaj? napoved?
<dz0ny_> mhm
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Od sedaj IRC kanal tudi za prevajanje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40429/#p40429
<CrazyLemon> ne vem kok je kaj natančen
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: gore so vedno problem
<dz0ny_> .vreme babno polje
<breza> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756m): 16.2°C @05.07.2013 21:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah se obeta stabilno vreme :)
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.6454189,14.5493277
<breza> Hrib-Loski Potok: 21.24°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:19:21, Sončni zahod: 20:53:39
<CrazyLemon> .vreme trenta
<breza> ARSO: Kredarica (2515 m) (2514m): 6°C @05.07.2013 21:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.3814874,13.753651
<breza> Občina Bovec: 20.24°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:19:38, Sončni zahod: 20:59:46
<dz0ny_> hm v bistvu je kr prov napovedal od 4 smo mel skoz nek dež
<CrazyLemon> kredarica.. bravo arso :p
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ a nova launcher uporabljaš ? :)
<dz0ny_> hm ne, kaj je to?
<CrazyLemon> to mi pravi play store da si dal +1 :)
<CrazyLemon> pa electrodroid pro tudi mi predlaga
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny_> ka pa vem mogoče sem kej kliknu :)
<CrazyLemon> haha.. andrejz pa wedding planning priporoča :p
<zdobersek> goddamn NSA
<andrejz> samo nisem nikoli takega appa uporabljal
<andrejz> noč
<dz0ny_> ln al nč,
<dz0ny_> to je sedaj vprašanje
<CrazyLemon> andrejz jah google doesnt lie :D
<CrazyLemon> andrejz kanal je ubuntu-si in ne ubuntu.si
<R33D3M33R> pa pozabil si napisati, da morajo za log dodati sp:
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: sej daš lahko namesto iframe povezavo na stran za irc
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ sem dal
<zdobersek> .yt slow clap
<breza> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31M_MdSVxV8
<R33D3M33R> pojdite raje l4d2 igrat :O
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R a si kaj igral? :)
<R33D3M33R> sem, 70 minut celo
<CrazyLemon> znižanje je
<R33D3M33R> ampak z boti je precej dolgočasno
<CrazyLemon> 3.5€ je l4d2
<R33D3M33R> to vse vem :P
<CrazyLemon> si kupu ? :>
<CrazyLemon> glede na to da ne grem jutri na vršič lahko eno odigramo če sta za to dz0ny_ in zdobersek
<dz0ny_> jaz nimam Å¡e ta nove bete
<zdobersek> jaz takisto
<zdobersek> jutrooo
<zdobersek> jutro.
<zdobersek> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro tudi tebi, zdobersek
<zdobersek> meh.
<zdobersek> dobro jutro!
<zdobersek> meh!
<CrazyLemon> sej ima R33D3M33R staro.. ane ?
<R33D3M33R> ne nisem kupil
<R33D3M33R> imam oboje
<R33D3M33R> sem dljal danes 2 uri :P
<CrazyLemon> no pol
<dz0ny_> server postavim
<dz0ny_> ?
<R33D3M33R> a rabimo kak mikrofon pa to? :)
<CrazyLemon> zalaufaš..ja
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R dont be silly
<CrazyLemon> a niso zombiji dovolj?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> mi se ne pogovarjamo
<zdobersek> tko
<zdobersek> z glasom
<R33D3M33R> lej, menda je to zelo popularno :)
<dz0ny_> mi samo krilmo z rokami
<dz0ny_> pa streljamo ce kdo ne razume
<R33D3M33R> menda je tudi community v riti ... :P
<R33D3M33R> dvomim da bom nabavil ...
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ko bo server up pomahaj
<CrazyLemon> preden začnemo
<CrazyLemon> Å tudija: igranje nasilnih iger ne vpliva na porast ali upad prosocialnega vedenja http://goo.gl/fb/HQRtE
<CrazyLemon> :>
<R33D3M33R> in kaj je prosocialno vedenje?
<CrazyLemon> nisi vreden sociale :p
<zdobbie> a-asocialno? :>
<dz0ny_> o/
<dz0ny_> kaj se pa igra?
<Sky[x]> lp
<zdobbie> minecraft
<CrazyLemon> no a bosta zalaufala l4d2 ali ne je bela cesta
<dz0ny_> zdobbie: a to obstaja?
<zdobbie> dz0ny_: kaj tocno?
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: kje drzis breza kodo?
#ubuntu-si 2013-07-06
<Lurker69> [02:42]	Waffleguna	00:11 GMT: Venezuela's president Maduro says he has decided to offer asylum to US NSA- leaker Edward Snowden, Reuters reports.
<Lurker69> [02:42]	Waffleguna	"I have decided to offer humanitarian asylum to the young American, Edward Snowden, so that in the fatherland of (Simon) Bolivar and (Hugo) Chavez, he can come and live away from the imperial North American persecution," Maduro told a televised parade marking Venezuela's independence day.
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: Re: [Server 12.04] Acpi - Poweroff button ne dela  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40430/#p40430
<andrejz> sp: andrejz testing
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<sasa84> sp: saša tud tstira :P
<andrejz> dz0ny_ evo zdajle zjturaj sem uspešno dokončal tisto skripto in odpravil vse (številne) napake ;)
<andrejz> živjo sasa84
<sasa84> živjo andrejz
<andrejz> kako je blo na dopustu?
<dz0ny_> andrejz :)
<dz0ny_> ping
<breza> I'm here
<dz0ny_> zdej lahko nastudias se websocket zadevo, (realtime)
<zdobersek> botsnack
<breza> Oh thx, have a cookie yourself!
<Sky[x]> lp
<andrejz> dz0ny_ a to misliš, da se hitreje dol potegne
<andrejz> kar traja par sekund, da vsakič dol potegne log
<andrejz> sem bil pa celo dovolj pameten, da sem ustvaril nov list v katerega shrani že videne nize, da ne rabi it čez vse čekirat
<andrejz> ;)
<dz0ny_> andrejz instantno, samo tam se nic ne shranjuje
<dz0ny_> recmo temu da je irc proxy
<andrejz> dz0ny_ kako se lahko pynotify doda slikco zraven?
<andrejz> v tista sporočila
<dz0ny_> slikco česa?
<andrejz> zdaj razmišljam, da bi dodal da v notificationu prikaže sliko osebe, ki me je omenila
<andrejz> se pravi rabim en dict pa slikce nekje dobit
<andrejz> ok, že najdu
<dz0ny_> crazylemon mi nardis en mail racun na ubuntu.si
<andrejz> bbl
<R33D3M33R> sp: pozdrav, "rwx" ali "bpi"?
<Sky[x]> a kdo ze ke uporablja vagrant ?
<dz0ny_> Sky[x]: from the ruby days yes
<Sky[x]> mal berem pa bi blo pametno pocas za php tud kej taga nastimat
<Sky[x]> k mas razlicne projekte
<dz0ny_> drugače pa če si na linux maš sedaj sandbox
<dz0ny_> dela podobno
<Sky[x]> aha
<user1234> ali se da ubuntu inštalirati preko daemon tool
<dz0ny_> user1234: razloži kako si to predstavljaš
<dz0ny_> lahko si iso daš na usb ključek
<dz0ny_> prek daemontools pa ne bo Å¡lo :P
<user1234> ok hvala
<user1234> koliko slovencev uporablja ubuntu ?'
<dz0ny_> ping
<breza> Unleash my strength
<dz0ny> ping
<breza> Yes, master?
<dz0ny> .shrani test kul
<sasa84> breza, stara fajfa kaj bo lepga?
<sasa84> breza: stara fajfa kaj bo lepga?
<breza> Star Wars.
<sasa84> lol
<zdobersek> botsnack
<breza> Oh thx, have a cookie yourself!
<zdobersek> sasa84coffee
<krotx> ...
<sasa84> zdobersek, wiiii
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=o1JPWGRt6gI
<Pepelka> Inside Amy Schumer: Clown Panties - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Amy accuses her boyfriend of cheating.«
<zdobersek> aha, to ni tista amy
<dz0ny> zdobersek: ma githubu je kdoa za bota :)
<zdobersek> \o/
<dz0ny> sej si jo enkrat že forkal neki :)
<zdobersek> mhm
<zdobersek> vcerej
<dz0ny> hm ta launchpad je tak fail
<zdobersek> mhm
<dz0ny> noben ne more zbuildat nekaj za saucy ker v ppa še ni omogočen
<zdobersek> dz0ny: kter nodejs rabim?
<dz0ny> stable
<dz0ny> to j1 0.10
<dz0ny> zdobersek: https://launchpad.net/~chris-lea/+archive/node.js/
<Pepelka> node.js : chris lea
<zdobersek> spet ta launchpad
<dz0ny> node-dev rabiš :)
<zdobersek> .clap
<hrast> CLAPCLAPCLAPCLAP
<zdobersek> botsnack
<breza> Thanks for the treat!
<zdobersek> hrast: ?
<zdobersek> .clap
<zdobersek> botsnack
<breza> Thank you very much.
<zdobersek> botsnack
<breza> That's very nice of you!
<andrejz> no, da vidimo ta famozni ukaz .plosk
<andrejz> .plosk
<zdobersek> andrejz: :>
<zdobersek> dz0ny mora najprej pull request sprejet, potem pa se ircbotov checkout posodobit in bota restartat
<andrejz> aha, ok
<andrejz> sem mislil, da je že not :)
<zdobersek> oo limun
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kje si potem bil danes?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dos..twice..two times
<CrazyLemon> vršič
<CrazyLemon> talažji vzpon je na koncu bil najtežji :)
<zdobersek> kter pa je talazji?
<CrazyLemon> kranjska gora
<CrazyLemon> kater le
<CrazyLemon> povprečna 15.7 :(
<zdobersek> na klanec? ni svoh
<CrazyLemon> am..skupna :)
<zdobersek> na obeh klancih? respekt.
<CrazyLemon> TOTAL ASCENT
<CrazyLemon> 1067 m
<CrazyLemon> TOTAL DESCENT
<CrazyLemon> 1908 m
<zdobersek> ??
<CrazyLemon> i dont get it
<CrazyLemon> sam iz trente do vršiča sm naredu 1000 višincev
<CrazyLemon> hm..nekaj tu ne Å¡tima
<CrazyLemon> če gledam pravi da sm iz kranjske do vršiča potreboval eno uro.. kar je nemogoče
<zdobersek> enmal si sumljiv
<CrazyLemon> ane
<CrazyLemon> na pvt imaš profil
<CrazyLemon> fure
<zdobersek> nekej se je zjebalu
<zdobersek> sem bil dans tud priden
<zdobersek> grem nalozit furo ..
<CrazyLemon> dej nehi.. nisi bil tako priden kot js
<zdobersek> je res, dvakrat vrsic odpeljat bi se mi ne dalo
<CrazyLemon> ko sm se vračal iz kranjske na vršič..ene 200m pred ciljem
<CrazyLemon> začne pada dež
<CrazyLemon> in me je pralo do trente :)
<zdobersek> mene je tud dans parkat potegnal
<zdobersek> http://www.trainingpeaks.com/av/SFJOD4773GZMKIWMQYIJIIPN4Q
<Pepelka> TrainingPeaks | Free Training Log, Training Plans and Food Diary
<Pepelka> »Free training log, training plans and food diary for running, cycling, triathlon and general fitness«
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ^
<zdobersek> ohne!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek no ja.. lahk bi bil hitrejši :p
<zdobersek> zdej se pa vidi kje je od enga prjatla prjatu doma
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ja, svoh sem zle
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ja..sej vidim po srčnem utripu :/
<dz0ny> .calp
<dz0ny> .clap
<CrazyLemon> .clop
<dz0ny> .pomoč
<zdobersek> botsnack
<breza> Om nom nom!
<zdobersek> .pomoc
<zdobersek> update maybe?
<dz0ny> mja dal si .plosk
<dz0ny> ne .clap
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<CrazyLemon> .plosk dz0ny
<breza> Chapeau! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAryFIuRxmQ
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Pepelka> Slow Clap - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Wiser's slow clap«
<zdobersek> .plosk!
<breza> Chapeau! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAryFIuRxmQ
<Pepelka> Slow Clap - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Wiser's slow clap«
<CrazyLemon> http://conversejs.org/
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<Pepelka> Converse.js
<Pepelka> »Converse.js: Open Source Browser-Based Instant Messaging«
 * CrazyLemon looks at dz0ny 
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: poznam, obstaja Å¡e en ki rabi apache
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zakaj pol raje nismo tega uporabili kot pa SP thingie? :)
<dz0ny> ja sej si še vedno na google strežniku
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: dej mi en mail račun naredi na ubuntu
<dz0ny> da dobim od redhata še malo več strežnikov :P
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny reku sm ti že like.. 2x za mail.. pa si vedno ignoriral :)
<dz0ny> well sedaj rabim
<CrazyLemon> a bo porn na strežnikih? in zakaj ne?
<dz0ny> porn je vsepovsod
<dz0ny> do you really need another one?
<dz0ny> .yt porn for CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> yes?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, no p0rn for you
<zdobersek> only the real stuff
<sasa84> yeah zdobersek !
<dz0ny> .sc daft punk - get lucky
<breza> Daft Punk - Get Lucky (feat. Pharrell Williams) (Coachella Extended version) http://soundcloud.com/mrsebp/daft-punk-get-lucky
<Pepelka> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<dz0ny> .yt daf punk - get lucky
<breza> Daft Punk - Get Lucky (Official Audio) ft. Pharrell Williams https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NV6Rdv1a3I(7:00:00) 475210(všeč)/79159923(ogledov)
<Pepelka> Daft Punk - Get Lucky (Official Audio) ft. Pharrell Williams - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Available now on iTunes: http://smarturl.it/GetLucky Pre-Order Random Access Memories, in-stores 5/21/13: iTunes: http://smarturl.it/RAMiTunes Amazon (CD/LP)...«
<zdobersek> hva zdj
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kulk si zmatran?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tok da ne bi mogu še tretjič na vršič
<CrazyLemon> !
<CrazyLemon> :))
<zdobersek> kaj pa v l4d2 kontekstu?
<CrazyLemon> a je andrejm online?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek beta ali (beta) that is the question
<CrazyLemon> mogoče je čas da začnemo igrat (beto) da lahk dobimo kak achievement :p
<zdobersek> ja pa ne dans :>
<CrazyLemon> a je možno dobit kako boljše orožje kot pa tist kar je trenutno na voljo? :D
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem js v game.. če / ko bo server up.. msg me v igri
<dz0ny> .sc Disclosure - You & Me (Flume Remix)
<breza> Disclosure - You & Me (Flume Remix)(5 minut) http://soundcloud.com/flume-1/disclosure-you-me-flume-remix [50647♥ 1522057▶]
<Pepelka> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: server je up
<dz0ny> ta nova beta
<mu3k> potem sem tukaj ravno prav :D
<mu3k> torej ... ali je dovolj ljudi?
<dz0ny> 3-4
<mu3k> no, potem pa fire it up :)
<dz0ny> em smo že?
<dz0ny> :)
<mu3k> aja, crap
<mu3k> samo sekundo
<zdobbie> zdej smo na tanovo beto presaltal?
<dz0ny> mhm :)
<zdobbie> zakaj ze? :>
<dz0ny> more stable
<zdobbie> kolk je za dolpotegnat?
<dz0ny> hm 3GB
<dz0ny> je blo pr men
<zdobbie> a je bla potem prvotna beta v resnici alpha?
<dz0ny> zdobbie: gabe knows :>
<dz0ny> .yt The Lone Ranger
<breza> The Lone Ranger - Movie Review Song (JoBlo.com) Johnny Depp(ena minuta) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ML72O4fn80 ♥39.00 ▶3,911.00
<Pepelka> The Lone Ranger - Movie Review Song (JoBlo.com) Johnny Depp - YouTube
<Pepelka> »http://www.joblo.com - "The Lone Ranger" - Movie Review Song "Fortress of Attitude" returns to review the return of the "The Lone Ranger". Will they like it?...«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie meni piše da ti že imaš (beto)
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: instalirana ni
<zdobbie> zdej se dolvlece, CELIH 7.6GB
<CrazyLemon> naah
<CrazyLemon> 1.9gb bi mogu DLat
<zdobbie> v vsakem primeru bete 2 ne bi mogu danes igrat ::>
<R33D3M33R> a bo kaj ali ne? :P
<zdobbie> whoa, a mutant
<CrazyLemon> čaki kaj zdaj za vraga igramo
<CrazyLemon> beta ali (beta)
<dz0ny> kr čte jaz nič ne igram
<dz0ny> server je za ta stable
<dz0ny> alphe niam več
<CrazyLemon> stable ni nobena če sta obe beti
<dz0ny> ja ena je (beta)
<zdobbie> al si pendanten
<dz0ny> druga pa beta beta
<zdobbie> beta beta = alpha
<CrazyLemon> that makes no sense :D
<dz0ny> tell gabe
<zdobbie> jebat ga, gremo vsi na beto, pa nasvidenje do naslednjic
<dz0ny> sense je v tem da so na win beta l4d2 ravno te k majo extended mutation
<dz0ny> na linux je bla pa beta extended mutation in beta linux
<CrazyLemon> no če gre kdo igrat naj zdaj pove
<dz0ny> zdej je pa Å¡ala ven orginal,  brez extended mutation
<R33D3M33R> eh, pa ravno 1 dan mi je Å¡e ostal :(
<dz0ny> sam je pa za linux beta
<CrazyLemon> če ne.. grem spat :)
<R33D3M33R> jah, to je moja zadnja Å¡ansa :P
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R jutri še cel dan lahko igraš
<CrazyLemon> ali pa kupiš igrco :>
<dz0ny> jaz grem spat :)
<R33D3M33R> povej dober razlog, da bi jo kupil ...
<CrazyLemon> amm
<zdobbie> nas 3 ;>
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R l4d2 parties @ubuntu-si
<CrazyLemon> am.. meni ne zalaufa (bete)
<R33D3M33R> ja, ampak kak hitro se boste naveličali? :P
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R tko hitr kot tf2!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<R33D3M33R> heh, pa smo tam XD
<zdobbie> gremo tf2? :D
<CrazyLemon> ne..ni strežnika
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem..bete mi ne zalaufa :/
<zdobbie> .wiki P2P game
<zdobbie> !g P2P games
<Pepelka> P2P Games | Free Online MMORPG and MMO Games List - OnRPG http://www.onrpg.com/categories/p2p-games/
<zdobbie> meh
<dz0ny> .yt Riddick trailer 2013
<breza> Riddick Official Trailer #1 (2013) - Vin Diesel, Karl Urban Sci-Fi Movie HD(3 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zH3O-CeZckE ♥6,992.00 ▶1,700,529.00
<Pepelka> Riddick Official Trailer #1 (2013) - Vin Diesel, Karl Urban Sci-Fi Movie HD - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Subscribe to TRAILERS: http://bit.ly/sxaw6h Subscribe to COMING SOON: http://bit.ly/H2vZUn Like us on FACEBOOK:http://goo.gl/dHs73. Riddick Official Trailer ...«
<dz0ny> ^^ starbuck igra
<R33D3M33R> kak da ne?
<R33D3M33R> meni dela
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R kaj si naredu da ti dela
<R33D3M33R> nič
<R33D3M33R> samo zagnal
<CrazyLemon> js kliknem.. odpre se okno za sekundo
<CrazyLemon> in nato zgine
<R33D3M33R> vidiš to je pa ono: ko špil kupiš ... :D
<R33D3M33R> jaz ga nisem pa dela
<CrazyLemon> beta je!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<R33D3M33R> meni se samo dolgo nalaga, drugače pa dela
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: steam zapri
<dz0ny> then open
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nope
<dz0ny> .yt Riddick trailer 2013
<breza> Riddick Official Trailer #1 (2013) - Vin Diesel, Karl Urban Sci-Fi Movie HD(3 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zH3O-CeZckE ♥6,992 ▶1,700,529
<Pepelka> Riddick Official Trailer #1 (2013) - Vin Diesel, Karl Urban Sci-Fi Movie HD - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Subscribe to TRAILERS: http://bit.ly/sxaw6h Subscribe to COMING SOON: http://bit.ly/H2vZUn Like us on FACEBOOK:http://goo.gl/dHs73. Riddick Official Trailer ...«
<R33D3M33R> preveri cache
<R33D3M33R> očitno ne bo nič ali kako?
<CrazyLemon> ./hl2.sh
<CrazyLemon> Failed to load the launcher (libSDL2-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
<CrazyLemon> guess not
<R33D3M33R> to je ker ti ne prepozna PATH
<CrazyLemon>  export LD_LIBRARY_PATH="${GAMEROOT}"/bin:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<R33D3M33R> aha
<CrazyLemon> beta ma dosti več map in vsega
<CrazyLemon> beta beta
<R33D3M33R> očitno tudi več bugov
<CrazyLemon>  diff hl2.sh ../Left\ 4\ Dead\ 2\ Beta/hl2.sh
<CrazyLemon> no diff
<CrazyLemon> tko da... gud najt ppl :)
<CrazyLemon> zbrisal bom local content
<CrazyLemon> pa jutri redownloadal
<R33D3M33R> mah, ok, ln
<zdobbie> ln.
<lynxlynxlynx> zanimivo, sdl2 uporabljajo
<dz0ny> mhm nek paket patchanil libov
<dz0ny> valve lib al kako temu pravijo
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, če se prav spomnim itak zdaj sam lantinga tam dela
#ubuntu-si 2013-07-07
<andrejz> dz0ny a hibridni iso že ma autorun, ki prikaže en html?
<dz0ny> nope
<andrejz> ok
<andrejz> povej, ko bo za testirat
<dz0ny> je treba prvo pogruntat zakaj se ustavi pri bootu
<andrejz> aja to se Å¡e vedno ustavlja, svina
<andrejz> dz0ny, ko si govoril o websocketu, a se to nanaša na paket websockify ?
<dz0ny> ne mas kr nativno to
<dz0ny> prednost tega je da se narocis na spremembe, ti ni treba poolat
<andrejz> kolikor razumem, moraš websocket client namestit, da lahko to uporabljaš. se motim?
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> !g websocket client python
<Pepelka> Is there a WebSocket client implemented for python? - Stack Overflow http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3142705/is-there-a-websocket-client-implemented-for-python
<dz0ny> https://github.com/Lawouach/WebSocket-for-Python
<Pepelka> Lawouach/WebSocket-for-Python · GitHub
<Pepelka> »WebSocket-for-Python - WebSocket library for Python 2 and 3 (ws4py). 0.3.0-beta«
<CrazyLemon> andrejz kje se že transmission prevaja?
<CrazyLemon> https://translations.launchpad.net/transmission/trunk       tu piše da ni neprevedenih nizov
<Pepelka> Translations : Series trunk : Transmission
<CrazyLemon> v transmissionu pa je kr ogromno angleškega teksta
<lynxlynxlynx> a v hlodovni različici?
<CrazyLemon> hlodovni? :)
<sterna_> o
<andrejz> CL: trunk je mislil, verjetno :)
<andrejz> načeloma moraš gledat tegale CL: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+sources/transmission/+translations
<Pepelka> “transmission” source package : Translations : Raring (13.04) : Ubuntu
<andrejz> samo je tud ta preveden
<andrejz> kar pomeni,da je zelo verjetno krivda na strani developerjev
<andrejz> samo ne najdem nobenega bug reporta na to temo
<andrejz> kje pa so ti stringi vidni?
<andrejz> bom jaz en bug report poslal
<CrazyLemon> andrejz si posodobil transmission na 2.8?
<andrejz> ne
<CrazyLemon> no potem tudi če ti povem kje so vidni ti to ne pomaga kaj preveč :)
<andrejz> a to si doda lkakšen ppa
<andrejz> al si Å¡el na 13.10?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<andrejz> katero?
<CrazyLemon> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/transmissionbt/ppa/ubuntu precise main
<CrazyLemon> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/transmissionbt/ppa/ubuntu precise main
<Pepelka> Index of /transmissionbt/ppa/ubuntu
<Pepelka> Index of /transmissionbt/ppa/ubuntu
<andrejz> potem v ppa niso prevodi zapakirani
<andrejz> bbl
<dz0ny> .sc Ellie Goulding - Burn
<breza> Burn(4 minute) http://soundcloud.com/elliegoulding/burn ♥11,584 ▶385,134
<Pepelka> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<dz0ny> .vreme bled
<dz0ny> .sc Vampire Weekend- Unbelievers
<breza> Vampire Weekend- Unbelievers(3 minute) http://soundcloud.com/mmmusic/vampire-weekend-unbelievers ♥0 ▶0
<Pepelka> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<CrazyLemon> .vreme vreme
<breza> ARSO: Park Škocj. jame (420m): 19.1°C @07.07.2013 6:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.6661039,14.05352
<breza> Divaca: 24.79°C, Sončni vzhod: 23:22:45, Sončni zahod: 14:54:54
<Pepelka> Forecast
<Pepelka> »Full-featured, global weather service, complete with 7-day forecasts that cover world, beautiful weather visualizations, and a time machine for exploring the weather in the past and far future.«
<CrazyLemon> oh..breza na EC2
<CrazyLemon> fensi
<dz0ny> sp: test
<dz0ny> andrejz: feed je sedaj tukaj http://ubuntu3si3bot-node10.rhcloud.com/feed
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Prevajalci
<dz0ny> andrejz: vam tole postavim https://github.com/gravityonmars/Balloons.IO
<Pepelka> gravityonmars/Balloons.IO · GitHub
<Pepelka> »Balloons.IO is a web multi-room chat server and client ready to use. It’s built with the help of node.JS, Express, Socket.IO and Redis. Balloons uses PassportJS for authentication with Twitter and Facebook«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.kamnican.si/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/DSCN4234.jpg       madona.. saxo bank, lampre pa argos shimano na alpah :)
<sterna_> gregati so kr mocni
<sterna_> pa primozi tut niso slabi
<zdobersek> bole drgac vozi za vacansoleil, ne vem kaj bluzi z lamprejem
<zdobersek> fyi
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek fyi! bole že ve za koga vozi! ok?!
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Improved Look, ‘Unread Only’ Feature Added to @omgubuntu for Android  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/t6mB1k5hjz8/recent-android-app-update
<maxipin> Hej
<maxipin> malo pomoči rabim
<maxipin> imam dva ekrana
<maxipin> moj centralni in Å¡e en na levi
<maxipin> Ampak ker imam na centralnem na levem robu to orodno vrstico (unity), se mi dostikrat miška
<maxipin> zatika tam pri orodni vrstici
<maxipin> in nemorem nemoteno prenašat oken iz enega ekrana na drugega
<maxipin> se da to kako elegantno rešit
<maxipin> mogoče da bi dal to orodno vrstico na centralnem zaslonu na levo stran?
<lynxlynxlynx> mogoče je dovolj, da primeš okno bolj na desni
<dz0ny> maxipin: em thats a feature, izključiš lahko v nastavitvah zaslona
<maxipin> dz0ny:  nočem izključit, bi zelo rad imel tole na centralnem zaslonu ;)
<maxipin> lynxlynxlynx:  dostikrat se mi še sama miška tam ustavi za kakšne pol sekunde
<maxipin> (mam auto-hide vklopljen)
<Sky[x]> http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/govibe-first-electronic-bracelet-that-connects-people
<Pepelka> GoVibe: First Electronic Bracelet that Connects People | Indiegogo
<Sky[x]> zanimivo :D
<Pepelka> »GoVibe presents advanced product which connects individuals with similar interests, needs and desires in the real world. GoVibe, HaveFun!«
<dz0ny> maxipin: ne, iključiš tisto zatikanje
<dz0ny> izključiš
<dz0ny> tebe moti da ko premikaš okna/greš z miško na drug da se ti miška za trenutke zaklene na robu? right?
<maxipin> dz0ny, ja sticky edges verjetno misliš. To imam izključeno, samo se mi občasno še vedno zatakne in se odpre ta laucher
<c3pio> pozdrav
<c3pio> l4d2 na vidiku?
<c3pio> Å¡e ravno 2 uri imam :)
<dz0ny> am zdobersek CrazyLemon ? ^^
<c3pio> heh lol, prodaja tf2 itemov je pa dobičkonosna
<c3pio> :)
<c3pio> sem dobil že 23 centov za neke neuporabne predmete :)
<maxipin> dz0ny: CompizConfig in pravilne nastavitve je rešil moj problem
<maxipin> Sedaj dela kot urca ;)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny @91%
<CrazyLemon> me and (beta) are not meant to be
<dz0ny> hm kak errror pa maš
<dz0ny> probi Å¡e .steam preimenovat
<CrazyLemon> 	libSDL2-2.0.so.0
<CrazyLemon> tale lib manjka
<CrazyLemon> baje
<dz0ny> em pomoje je nekaj noraobe z titim valve common libs paketom
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: yp https://github.com/ValveSoftware/steam-for-linux/issues/2244
<Pepelka> Failed to load steamui.so - missing libSDL2-2.0.so.0 · Issue #2244 · ValveSoftware/steam-for-linux · GitHub
<Pepelka> »Howdy. Steam stopped working for me a couple of days ago. It may have something to do with installing ia32-libs around that time.When attempting to run Steam is presents me with the following error messages in dialog boxes.Couldn't set up the Steam Runtime. Are you running low on disk space?Continuing...You are missing the following 32-bit libraries, and Steam may not run:libSDL2-2.0.so.0Fatal Error: Failed to load steamui.soI checked out the Ubuntu an
<dz0ny> .steam preimenjuj
<CrazyLemon> tole berem https://github.com/ValveSoftware/steam-for-linux/issues/321
<Pepelka> ubuntu 12.10 fatal error: failed to load steamui.so · Issue #321 · ValveSoftware/steam-for-linux · GitHub
<dz0ny> mv ~/.local/share/Steam ~/.local/share/Steam.old
<dz0ny> Reinstall Steam (I'm on Wheezy so used a modified version of the script here: https://gist.github.com/grindars/4231563).
<dz0ny> mv ~/.local/share/Steam.old/SteamApps ~/.local/share/Steam/
<dz0ny> After testing all is working again, rm -rf ~/.local/share/Steam.old
<dz0ny> steam app (ne igre) ne uporablja sistemskih libov
<dz0ny> amak s sabo prinese statično prevedene
<CrazyLemon> js nimam nič v .local/share/
<CrazyLemon> ampak v ~/Steam
<dz0ny> .steam maš no
<CrazyLemon> ja
<dz0ny> v home
<CrazyLemon> ker sm ga js naredu
<CrazyLemon> in je notri samo plugins folder
<CrazyLemon> ter flashplayerplugin.so
<dz0ny> dz0ny@namizni:~$ ls .steam
<dz0ny> bin  bin32  bin64  registry.vdf  root  sdk32  sdk64  steam  steam_install_agreement.txt  steam.pid  steam.pipe
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> ni čudn da ti nč ne dela
<dz0ny> btw sem imel podoben problem z serverjem
<dz0ny> zato vem da moraš tam šarit :P
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu12_32
<CrazyLemon> /.local/share/Steam$ ls
<CrazyLemon> output
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: dz0ny@namizni:~$ ls ~/.steam
<CrazyLemon> aja ta steam :D
<dz0ny> steam app pa pust pr mer
<dz0ny> steam apps
<dz0ny> pa posobi Steam deb
<dz0ny> ker je nov 64bit sedaj
<CrazyLemon> ne..premaknu sm .steam pa same crap
<CrazyLemon> po moje bi mogu preimenovat ~/Steam  in ne ~/.steam
<CrazyLemon> ker .steam so itak sam symlinki
<dz0ny> ne premakni .steam
<dz0ny> pa poženi steam_launcher
<CrazyLemon> sm..same crap
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> ne..premaknu sm .steam pa same crap
<dz0ny> ja kaj pa reinstall steam?
<dz0ny> ker samo tako zna namestiti te golden libe
<dz0ny> poženeš steam launcher
<CrazyLemon> to tudi naredu..
<dz0ny> imaš .steam ki ma podobno vsebino kot moj?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny napisi ls -l .steam
<CrazyLemon> pa ti povem
<lynxlynxlynx> herp
<dz0ny> lrwxrwxrwx 1 dz0ny dz0ny   24 jul  7 12:38 bin -> /home/dz0ny/.steam/bin32
<dz0ny> lrwxrwxrwx 1 dz0ny dz0ny   42 jul  7 12:38 bin32 -> /home/dz0ny/.local/share/Steam/ubuntu12_32
<dz0ny> lrwxrwxrwx 1 dz0ny dz0ny   42 jul  7 12:38 bin64 -> /home/dz0ny/.local/share/Steam/ubuntu12_64
<dz0ny> -rw-r--r-- 1 dz0ny dz0ny  773 jul  7 12:38 registry.vdf
<dz0ny> lrwxrwxrwx 1 dz0ny dz0ny   30 jul  7 12:38 root -> /home/dz0ny/.local/share/Steam
<dz0ny> lrwxrwxrwx 1 dz0ny dz0ny   38 jul  7 12:38 sdk32 -> /home/dz0ny/.local/share/Steam/linux32
<dz0ny> lrwxrwxrwx 1 dz0ny dz0ny   38 jul  7 12:38 sdk64 -> /home/dz0ny/.local/share/Steam/linux64
<dz0ny> lrwxrwxrwx 1 dz0ny dz0ny   30 jul  7 12:38 steam -> /home/dz0ny/.local/share/Steam
<dz0ny> -rw------- 1 dz0ny dz0ny 8822 jul  1 16:05 steam_install_agreement.txt
<dz0ny> -rw-r--r-- 1 dz0ny dz0ny    6 jul  7 12:38 steam.pid
<dz0ny> prw------- 1 dz0ny dz0ny    0 jul  6 22:02 steam.pipe
<CrazyLemon> torej mape so iste.. samo moje kažejo na ~/Steam kot sm že povedal in ne na ~/.local/share
<dz0ny> hm cak mam se en install
<dz0ny> jp to je se full star
<dz0ny> takoj ko so ven beta dal
<dz0ny> potem so to spremenil
<CrazyLemon> jp
<dz0ny> reinstall steam bi moral rešit
<CrazyLemon> zdej se updejta
<dz0ny> pa SteamApps shraniš in je to to
<CrazyLemon> matr ta valve.. 25kbps downloada updejt
<CrazyLemon> nice..10kbps
<CrazyLemon> do jutri bo
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj bi ti brez dz0ny :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 Å¡e na wc ne bi mogu it!
<sasa84> mhm
<zdobersek> spljoh se nisem dal bete downloadat
<zdobersek> oz. je lih 600MB prenesenih
<zdobersek> 7GB pa se caka :>
<CrazyLemon> prej boš ti zdownloadal 7GB
<CrazyLemon> kot pa js 30MB
<CrazyLemon> current speed ~5kbps
<zdobersek> CHALLENGE ACCEPTED
<zdobersek> ... tomorrow
<tadej> me on
<tadej> cakam top gear :D
<tadej> come on :))
<CrazyLemon> ko bo highlight me :)
<CrazyLemon> barely 1kbps
<tadej> mam higlight na top gear pa cakam na #bitmetv.announce :P
<CrazyLemon> fensi :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a ti mogoče veš moj username na githubu? :D
<CrazyLemon> nvm
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: share!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: CrazyLemon
<dz0ny> em majčekn nevihto mamo
<CrazyLemon> tadej na slovenskem pašniku je že :)
<sasa84> dz0ny, res je vidt, d pr vas neki seka :)
<tadej> kje?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kaj hekaš? :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny spreminjam gesla :)
<CrazyLemon> tadej par tits :>
<tadej> AJA
<tadej> LLOL
<tadej> odlicno bom lahko seedal na bitmetv :)
<tadej> CrazyLemon: pa 140kB/s downloada :S
<CrazyLemon> tadej jah..naval je :)
<tadej> CrazyLemon: ze mas?
<CrazyLemon> tadej 7min
<tadej> pizda jaz mam 10min
<tadej> partis ne da vse od sebe :D
<tadej> kje loadas?
<CrazyLemon> js sm Å¡e omejil dl :)
<CrazyLemon> par tits :)
<tadej> kok mas linijo?
<CrazyLemon> dosti slabšo kot ti :D
<CrazyLemon> ~5 recimo da je :)
<tadej> jaz mam 10M pa mam odprto :S
<tadej> nc jasno zakaj ne odpre
<tadej> sr 400kB/s
<tadej> faaak :)
<tadej> koncno 1.3MB/s
<tadej> 4min :))
<CrazyLemon> done!
<tadej> U bastard!
<tadej> :)
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=uhM-DuM2WgE
<Pepelka> Sími sem skilur þig - Samsung Galaxy S4 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Samsung Galaxy S4 hefur þann skemmtilega eiginleika að skilja okkar ástkæra ylhýra. Þannig má stjórna ýmsum aðgerðum og einnig er hægt að skrifa tölvupósta o...«
<CrazyLemon> .local/share/Steam/SteamApps/common/Left 4 Dead 2/./hl2.sh: vrstica 67: 28390 Segmentation fault      (izpis jedra) ${GAME_DEBUGGER} "${GAMEROOT}"/${GAMEEXE} "$@"
<CrazyLemon> its just not meant to be :)
#ubuntu-si 2014-06-30
<napsy> da
<napsy> dan
<idioterna> true
<dz0ny> dN
<Sky[x]> lp
<CrazyLemon> .imdb the internets own boy the story of aaron swartz
<jabuk> The Internet's Own Boy: The Story of Aaron Swartz (2014) 105 min
<jabuk> Ocena: 7.3/10 (275 glasov) MT: 72/100
<jabuk> The story of programming prodigy and information activist Aaron Swartz, who took his own life at the age of 26.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi3420302617/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3268458/
<yang> aha so ze posnel film  ?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> že v najbližji videoteki
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/wtf.png       64 y/o me is using LG?
<yang> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/t1.0-9/10401440_650753965001018_7180855025285318233_n.jpg
<zdobersek> al pa ma abrahama
<sasa84> juhuuu
<napsy> elow
<zdobersek> heya sasa84
<sasa84> ooo zdobersek mišiii
<skyx_> lp
<napsy> dan
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Rhythmbox Cover Art Browser Plugin 2.0 Hits Beta  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/O5mCRz1Co2g/rhythmbox-plugin-coverart-browser-beta
<Pepelka13>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Lubuntu 14.04: Missing Network Manager Icon Bug Finally Fixed [Quick Update]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/ifvZUwu5gBE/lubuntu-1404-missing-network-manager.html
<Pepelka13>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Xfce App Launcher `Whisker Menu` Sees New Release  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/7VCj73kPRUo/xfce-app-launcher-whisker-menu-sees-new.html
<Pepelka13>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: My Weather Indicator Released With Numerous Bug Fixes  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/gsaniKrFEwI/my-weather-indicator-released-with.html
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/svet/2014/06/bo_slovenija_v_petih_letih_res_podlegla_islamu.aspx
<Pepelka13> Islamski skrajneži bi kot del kalifata radi videli tudi Slovenijo | Svet - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka13> »Skrajna skupina Islamska država Iraka in Levanta (Isil) je razglasila islamski kalifat. V svoji viziji skupina omenja ozemlja, ki jih želi osvojiti. Na zemljevidu se je znašla tudi Slovenija.«
<zdobersek> koncno! <3
<CrazyLemon> torej bomo kmalu čisto vsi enaki!
<CrazyLemon> pa mmm..kebab 24/7!
<zdobersek> keban-na-dom
<zdobersek> OK, sem preprican!
<zdobersek> kako lahko pomagam?
<zdobersek> koliko jih moram pripeljat zraven?
<CrazyLemon> 5 jih prepričaš pa je to to! ti si nato prvi v vrsti za obrezovanje aja pa dobil boš 42 devic v after lifeu
<zdobersek> you had me at circumcision
<idioterna> nekam mal devic je to
<idioterna> za 65 bi mogoce
<zdobersek> 77
<zdobersek> take it or leave it!
<CrazyLemon> naah.. težko je najt toliko devic
<CrazyLemon> 44.3 je moja zadnja cifra
<idioterna> 44.3 for that you must be mad
<CrazyLemon> we take our after life virgins very seriously
<idioterna> keep 'em!
<CrazyLemon> fine more blood for me!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> so ... 0.3 more?
<CrazyLemon> torej
<CrazyLemon> the story of aaron swartz
<CrazyLemon> je kul dokumentarec :)
<CrazyLemon> žalosten ampak kul
<zdobersek> ampak zalosten :'?
<CrazyLemon> ja..
<CrazyLemon> spoiler alert.. he dies at the end
<CrazyLemon> nisem vedu da je bil cofounder reddita
<zdobersek> le reddit cofounder, mhm!
<CrazyLemon> nikjer nisem napisal 'le'!
<zdobersek> (01:21:22 PM) CrazyLemon: nikjer nisem napisal 'le'! <-- there it is
<CrazyLemon> what is?
<zdobersek> le le
<CrazyLemon> i dont see 'le'
<zdobersek> nic, grem na kosilo
<zdobersek> bbl
<CrazyLemon> kebab¨!
<CrazyLemon> tek
<dz0ny> lol http://doitlive.readthedocs.org/en/latest/
<Pepelka13> $ doitlive — doitlive 2.1.0 documentation
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ce bos kdaj mogu fejkat ^^
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ i dont fake!
<dz0ny> fyi http://np.reddit.com/r/everymanshouldknow/comments/29hbtj/emsk_why_the_red_pill_will_kill_you_inside/
<Pepelka13> EMSK why the "Red Pill" will kill you inside : everymanshouldknow
<Pepelka13> »**TL;DR:** It's unfair that men suffer from sexual strategy, but that doesn't make it okay to flip it and make women suffer instead. No one deserves t...«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny whats with the nick change?
<dz0ny> K przgem irc klient
<CrazyLemon> sej lahk naštimaš away nick na tak kot je vedno :D
<dz0ny> Ne tist je k si gor
<dz0ny> Pa ces met mir
<CrazyLemon> no..grem iskat mir :)
<CrazyLemon> ln
<dz0ny> Ln
#ubuntu-si 2014-07-01
<napsy> dan
<zdobersek> sasa84: !
<sasa84> juhuuuu zdobersek miši
<slax0r> dan
<napsy> lp
 * slax0r spanks sasa84 
<sasa84> auč slax0r
<idioterna> prevec si jo nabutu
<idioterna> mors met zdravo mero
<dz0ny> dan
<dz0ny> Today is Boomtime, the 36th day of Confusion in the YOLD 3180
<dz0ny> k date narobe napises kot ddate
<dz0ny> to sam men rata :>
<CrazyLemon> svašta :D
<zdobersek> tis a fun command
<idioterna> man page je hud
<idioterna>        %B     Full name of the season (i.e., Chaos)
<idioterna>        %.     Try it and see.
<idioterna> razlicne reci izpise.
<idioterna> jure@coin:~$ ddate +%.
<idioterna> P'tang!
<idioterna> jure@coin:~$ ddate +%.
<idioterna> Keep the Lasagna flying!
<idioterna> jure@coin:~$ ddate +%.
<idioterna> Or is it?
<idioterna> in tako dalje.
<napsy> heh to pa nism poznal
<napsy> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Principia_Discordia#Mythology
<napsy> zanimiva pravlica :)
<lynxlynxlynx> cela vera je zanimiva
<napsy> aha
<lynxlynxlynx> pa to, da ddate sploh vključen v basesystem
<napsy> zanimiv jap :)
<Pepelka13>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Note-Taking / PDF Annotation Tool `Xournal` 0.4.8 Released With New Export To PDF Code, Other Changes  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/0XtZGpnVDTs/note-taking-pdf-annotation-tool-xournal.html
<CrazyLemon> kako je očitno da napsy uporablja chromium :D
<napsy> ou yea
<CrazyLemon> http://arstechnica.com/security/2014/06/millions-of-dymanic-dns-users-suffer-after-microsoft-seizes-no-ip-domains/
<Pepelka13> Millions of dynamic DNS users suffer after Microsoft seizes No-IP domains | Ars Technica
<Pepelka13> »Legitimate users caught in legal fire designed to take down botnets.«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/avtomoto/novice/2014/06/zusterna_dekleta_nesrece.aspx
<Pepelka13> Nevarnosti ceste pri Žusterni: poleg prometne gneče tudi brhke mladenke | Avtomoto - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka13> »Med Koprom in Izolo se je lani zgodilo 18 prometnih nesreč. Največja verjetnost zanje je med majem in avgustom, ko voznike 'motijo' tudi brhka dekleta. Ta ob cesti tečejo, rolajo ali se sončijo.«
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj pa brhki tipi?
<lynxlynxlynx> a je ženskih voznic toliko manj?
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx tipi ponavadi ne nosijo bikink in/ali zelo kratkih hlač
<CrazyLemon> in ženske voznice so itak večinoma na mobitelu
<lynxlynxlynx> heh
<CrazyLemon> tako da se ne zavedajo kaj vse je na plaži :)
<zdobersek> seksist.
<sasa84> zdobersek, .
<zdobersek> ?
<zdobersek> sasa84: back me up gal
<sasa84> olvejs miši!!!
<sasa84> zdobersek, zdobersek ?
<zdobersek> sasa84: povej!
<sasa84> kok že nrdiš uno miško? :)
<zdobersek> sasa84: <:O~
<sasa84> men se ej zdel, da so še brčice pa mi nikokr ni zgledal :>
<zdobersek> hm ...
<zdobersek> <x:O~
<zdobersek> ne vem, ni dost prostora :|
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 20°C @01.07.2014 13:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 64%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:12:09, Kulminacija: 11:03:53, Sončni zahod: 18:55:38
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 43min 29s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> we only care about O~
<dz0ny> aka the winner
<CrazyLemon> ¦<:O~
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ^
<slax0r> o.O
<sasa84> hm...
 * sasa84 se stisne k zdobersek 
<yang> https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/t1.0-9/10369200_668622006540674_4725720980684953955_n.jpg
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 22°C @01.07.2014 15:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 51%  zmerno oblačno
<zdobersek> adopt that man!
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:16:03, Kulminacija: 11:06:52, Sončni zahod: 18:57:42
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 41min 39s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> .prognoza
<jabuk> Popoldne bo sončno s spremenljivo oblačnostjo, predvsem v Alpah bodo nastajale krajevne plohe.Jutri bo sončno, popoldne se bodo v krajih severno od nas začele pojavljati plohe in nevihte, ki se bodo v noči na četrtek razširile proti jugovzhodu.
<yang> .napoved
<jabuk> V noči na četrtek se bodo padavine, deloma nevihte, iznad severne prehodno razširile predvsem nad vzhodno in jugovzhodno Slovenijo, drugod bodo padavine manj verjetne. Do četrtka zjutraj se bo od severa že zjasnilo. V četrtek in petek bo precej jasno, v četrtek zjutraj bo ponekod po nižinah možna kratkotrajna megla.
<napsy> https://twitter.com/anjarenko/status/483939333112881152/photo/1
<Pepelka13> Twitter / anjarenko: Nimam besed. http://t.co/8RNFwdAEme
<Pepelka13> »Connect with your friends &#8212; and other fascinating people. Get in-the-moment updates on the things that interest you. And watch events unfold, in real time, from every angle.«
<zdobersek> posteno.
<dz0ny> a un SDS nagradno igro ste vidl?
<napsy> show show :)
<idioterna> a k dobis tablco
<idioterna> "kdor janso resi iz zapora dobi SDS kuli"
<dz0ny> ja
<dz0ny> hm ne najdem
<dz0ny> vec
<dz0ny> fb
<yang> se bom vzdrzal politicnih komentarjev
<napsy> ehh
<napsy> komu na cast :)
<CrazyLemon> ma zoki je krał
<dz0ny> pa popovič
<CrazyLemon> ne..popo ni krał
<CrazyLemon> popo je wannabe
<napsy> poser, ja
<yang> http://www.index.hr/images2/iq-30062014-625jakubmarian.jpg
<yang> tole je mal racist
<napsy> pff previsok za naso drzavo
<napsy> zakaj racist?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj je to racist?
<dz0ny> also sklopte adblock pa napiste miro cerar, pa poglejte prvi adwords oglas
<dz0ny> :D
<yang> ker je veliko drzav mesanega prebivalstva
<dz0ny> v google seveda
<CrazyLemon> screenshot pls
<napsy> yang: in?
<napsy> js iq ni pogojen z raso .. ali pac?
<yang> ni
<napsy> no ...
<yang> ampak tezko je objektivno
<napsy> zakaj?
<yang> ce je v nemciji npr. 10% turkov
<napsy> sj je jasn
<napsy> ene drzave majo slabsi solski sistem, druge pa bolsi
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://drp.io/3G
<Pepelka13> drp.io - Free, fast and easy images hosting -
<Pepelka13> »drp.io - Free, fast and easy images hosting - Simply drop one or more images to share them«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny figures..janša did that
<napsy> yang: oz. drugacni zivljenski pogoji, bogatejse drzave imajo vec izobrazenega folka, vecji iq
<yang> ja
<napsy> kje je tu rasizem?
<yang> nevem na podlagi cesa so delali raziskave, verjetno na podlagi drzavljanstva
<napsy> seveda, sj mas po drzavah :)
<yang> kar sem zelel povedat je, da recimo 99 tock tvori 10% turkov v nemciji in nevem 2% grkov 2% spancev itd....tezko je rect nemci so zdej ful pametna rasa
<napsy> to je povprecje
<napsy> brez std. odklona itak vse za rezervo vzemas
<yang> baje da na finskem imajo samo 2% priseljencev, tko da tist rating je verjetno malo bolj verodostojen
<idioterna> nemci niso rasa
<napsy> za yang so :)
<yang> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/ova-karta-prikazuje-prosjecnu-inteligenciju-naroda-europe/757363.aspx?fb_action_ids=10203565478834378&fb_action_types=og.recommends
<Pepelka13> Ova karta prikazuje prosječnu inteligenciju naroda Europe - black - Index.hr
<idioterna> spet rumeni tisk
<idioterna> in o tem nej bi se pogovarjal?
<idioterna> nisi resn.
<idioterna> js ti trivialno pojasnim zakaj zgleda da so nemci pametni
<yang> napsy: si imel kar prav, gelde izobrazevanja
<idioterna> ker je tam koncentracija kapitala, ki lahko dobro placa pametne ljudi
<napsy> sj je logicno
<idioterna> in pametni ljudje posledicno migrirajo tja
<idioterna> pametni ljudje otroke dobro izobrazujejo in cikel se ponovi.
<yang> pise da se je testiral IQ
<yang> IQ je povecini prirojen
<lynxlynxlynx> samo kako?
<yang> tudi v indiji imas ljudi v veliko IQ in malo sol
<lynxlynxlynx> iq se normalizira na 100
<lynxlynxlynx> kako so naredili stvar primerljivo
<idioterna> prirojen?
<idioterna> js ne poznam nikogar k bi se rodil z visokim iq
<napsy> ni prirojen
<napsy> iq se lahko veca/manjsa
<idioterna> za iq teste dobro resit potrebujes zelo specificen skill
<yang> je genetsko malo vplva
<idioterna> resevanje iq testov.
<yang> IQ ni nauceno znanje
<napsy> ni prirojen
<lynxlynxlynx> tud ni statičen
<idioterna> yang: ja, je.
<idioterna> yang: iq ti pove izkljucno eno stvar: sposobnost resevanja iq testov.
<napsy> se spreminja, odvisno kok uporablas pamet :)
<idioterna> je sicer mal koreliran z drugimi recmi
<idioterna> ampak nc pretirano
<idioterna> recimo znano je da vecina, ne pa vsi, jezikovno zelo sposobnih ljudi, dobro resuje iq teste
<napsy> so vaje s katerim lahka za nekaj tock povecas svoj iq
<idioterna> ja, najbolj tko da nonstop resujes teste :)
<napsy> :)
<yang> idioterna: ja ampak IQ testi so specificni, malo je matematicne logike v njih, in druge "spretnosti", ki se ne nanasajo na nevem imena pesnikov/pisateljev, pravno znanje ali geografsko znanje itd.
<yang> tako da ga lahko dobro opravi tudi nekdo z malo sole
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> to niso iq testi
<idioterna> iq testi ponavadi nimajo nobenega kviza not
<yang> no sej
<idioterna> in so jezikovno neodvisni
<napsy> iq testi so prostorske sposobnosti afaik
<idioterna> ja pa asociacije pa zaporedja
<idioterna> relacije sm mislu no
<lynxlynxlynx> prepoznave vzorcev
<idioterna> ja
<yang> neka zaporedja itd.
<yang> ce veliko testov tega tipa resujes, jih lahko verjetno tudi preplonkas tako kot iris mulej
<lynxlynxlynx> heh
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> ne vem kdo je iris mulej
<yang> ona je v Mensi
<idioterna> ampak zakaj bi hotu plonkat
<idioterna> kdo je mensi
<napsy> da si pol l33t
<idioterna> aja uni snobi
<idioterna> jsm u homoeroticnem drustvu aufbix
<idioterna> k je velik bl ekskluzivn
<idioterna> k una bedna mensa
<idioterna> not smo sam najbolsi
<lynxlynxlynx> kera črka ti pripada?
<yang> Enkrat so naredili oddajo "kako je biti milionar" z clani Mense in bivsimi Misicami slovenije, priblizno podobno so se odrezali, spomnim se da niti en ni ugotovil kako visok je Triglav
<lynxlynxlynx> ehhh
<yang> lepo je biti milionar
<idioterna> lynxlynxlynx: crka?
<idioterna> dunno
<idioterna> http://aufbix.org/ccc.jpg
<idioterna> tle so ustanovni clani
<idioterna> pa sam se enga smo pol sprejel
<idioterna> yang: miljonar.
<idioterna> also kaj ma pa visina triglava veze z inteligenco?
<yang> a ste se lahko vsi nadrenal v uno raketo noter ?
<idioterna> komot, sej smo homoeroticno drustvo
<yang> ;)
<idioterna> sam ta raketa ni za not hodt
<idioterna> je sam skulptura
<yang> Za Iris Mulej so takrat v medijih objavljal, da ima preko 160 IQ, mislim da ga je Einstein imel malo manj
<yang> spomnim se enga sihta, kjer so mi ta test ponudli kot "vstopnico" pred intervjujem
<yang> kurc jih gleda
<idioterna> ja sej samo iq pomen samo da znas dobro iq teste gledat
<idioterna> delat.
<yang> ja
<idioterna> in cist komot je iris mulej boljsa v tem kot einstein
<idioterna> whoever she is
<yang> je reku un na firmi "tole reste, cca. 3 ure cajta vam bo vzelo" potem pa boste imeli intrvju
<idioterna> morm prov poguglat
<idioterna> neke nage babe dobim
<CrazyLemon> do share!
<idioterna> ja lmgtfy.com/?q=iris+mulej
<CrazyLemon> no http:// ..seriously?
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e linke sam moram kopirat
<idioterna> na roke sn tipko
<slax0r> high IQ does not prevent you from doing stupid stuff..
<lynxlynxlynx> a noben tle ne mara ugank? :(
<CrazyLemon> js mam rad uganke..v stilu fake or real
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<yang> slucajno sem videl banner za tole stran, morda ima kdo potrebe po njihovi uporabi, zgleda majo zaimive produkte http://www.auer-packaging.com/
<Pepelka13> Plastic storage and transport containers | AUER Packaging
<CrazyLemon> "slučajno"
<sasa84> dz0ny, jst bi tablco...tud če je od sdsa :P
<sasa84> a v žrebanju sodeluješ tko, da jim doniraš za poplačilo sodnih stroškov?
<sasa84> meh :\
<sasa84> idioterna, pa iq testi so tud mal kulturno pogojeni se mi zdi
<idioterna> ja kokr keri
<idioterna> uni mbtf al kva so ze
<idioterna> so kr neodvisni se mi zdi
<dz0ny> sasa84: :)
<dz0ny> a ni hecno kako te stranke vabjo sam 40+ folk
<dz0ny> za ostale se jim pa jebe
<dz0ny> idioterna: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDacjrSCeq4
<Pepelka13> Shouting in the Datacenter - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »Brendan Gregg from Sun's Fishworks team makes an interesting discovery about inducing disk latency. For more details, see Brendan's blog entry: http://blogs....«
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] KDE Improv, Tablet Projects Officially Axed  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/o02CEmUDOgs/kde-improv-tablet-projects-officially-axed
<zdobersek> dz0ny: pa jebe se i nam za njih
<dz0ny> zdobersek: :)
<dz0ny> ja zdej se itak masovno izseljujemo
<dz0ny> itak da se jim pol jebe k nas kmal vec ne bo dost
<zdobersek> pol bo Kahl mel dejansko sanso bit mandatar
<sasa84> sam kahl ma pa sam starejše gospe v kostimih in z zlato verižco na plakatih
<CrazyLemon> bling bling bitchezzzzz :)
<dz0ny> jah hobvlada svojo ciljno skupino
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POoJ0o6-7gs
<Pepelka13> Presenečenje za nosečo punco - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »Kaj bi vsak moški kupil svojemu še nerojenemu otroku, če bi lahko sam izbiral? Nekaj, kar njegovi ženski ziher ne bo všeč... Scenarij in režija: Jernej Celec...«
<yang> CrazyLemon: http://jp.si/tight_pants.mp4
<idioterna> dz0ny: hud
<CrazyLemon> yang če je jimmy fallon..sm že vidu to
<yang> ne vem kdo je jimmy falon
<CrazyLemon> .yt jimmy fallon tight pants
<jabuk> "Tight Pants" with Jimmy Fallon & Jennifer Lopez (3 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLUvOtqTmYM ♥37,409 ▶9,808,544
<CrazyLemon> tvin sedaj Å¡e enkrat v beti po silverlight fiasku
<CrazyLemon> tokrat v flashu..vendar teži z namestitvijo flasha
<CrazyLemon> stupid TS
<CrazyLemon> če misli da si na windowsu te vpraša za silverlight
<CrazyLemon> če v linuxu pa za flash
<yang> CrazyLemon: Those are just Americans thinking they're very funny
<CrazyLemon> yang in ta iz tvojega videa je pa iz.. indije? :)
<yang> spanije pomoje al pa latinks amerike po govorici sodec
 * yang doesn't like American humour except for the Simpsons
<yang> Kjer se v bistvu delajo norca iz Americanov samih
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kaj pa gledas na tvin
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tv spored :>
<dz0ny> gres na siol info kanal pa gledas?
<dz0ny> :D
<yang> Pa Southpark https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-5OABcNfX0
<Pepelka13> South Park - Family Guy Parody - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »A bunch of clips showing Family Guy being ridiculed on South Park. From the episodes "Cartoon Wars Part I & II" and "Canada on Strike".«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny torje moram it dol in prižgat tv da prečekiram spored? :D
<dz0ny> https://soundcloud.com/cris-cab/8-turn-you-on
<Pepelka13> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<yang> Don Mentony band so izdali novo plosco
<yang> https://soundcloud.com/studioteran/don-mentony-band-zajeban-dan?in=studioteran/sets/don-mentony-band-zajeban-dan
<Pepelka13> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<yang> Zmazek ma vedno dobre tekste
<zdobersek> Alt-J devajo ven nov album
<yang> teh ne poznam
<yang> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/t1.0-9/1966929_10150369716554964_1705423058_n.jpg
<idioterna> su sm na otvoritev fotografske razstave
<idioterna> in koncal na policijski postaji center
<yang> kako ti je pa to uspelo
<idioterna> najdu sm denarnco od enga studenta medicine
<idioterna> in vsi naslovi na dokumentih so bli iz pivke
<idioterna> in zacuda nism su z biciklom u pivko pol
<yang> no vazno da ni bilo kaj hujsega
<idioterna> ampak sm kr na polcijo nesu
<yang> idioterna: lahko bi mu jih poslal po posti, tako pa bo moral revez v ljubljano po njih
<zdobersek> strasen revez
<zdobersek> student medicine je, najbrz je v LJ
<idioterna> ja lih obratno pomoje
<idioterna> polcaji mu bojo u pivki dal
<idioterna> ce bi mel ksno telefonsko u denarnci bi ga poklicu pa mu nesu
<idioterna> tko pa jebiga
<yang> verjetno je ze preklical dokumente, razen ce ga bodo policaji hitro izsledili in ga obvestili
<zdobersek> nej ga izuci
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/suni-strava-shirt-1.jpg
#ubuntu-si 2014-07-02
<upd> :)
<zdobersek> jutro
<napsy> dan
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] Soulseaker: Shockwave (.swf) video se ne predvaja v Ubuntu 14.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41845/#p41845
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 15°C @02.07.2014 8:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 87%  zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:16:37, Kulminacija: 11:07:03, Sončni zahod: 18:57:29
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 40min 52s, Luna je v ščipu
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Shockwave (.swf) video se ne predvaja v Ubuntu 14.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41846/#p41846
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] Soulseaker: Re: [14.04] Shockwave (.swf) video se ne predvaja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41847/#p41847
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [14.04] Shockwave (.swf) video se ne predvaja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41848/#p41848
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] Soulseaker: Re: [14.04] Shockwave (.swf) video se ne predvaja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41849/#p41849
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Twenty One Pilots - Holding On To You
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152508272847579&fref=nf
<Pepelka13> The Win Tunnel: Shaved and Dangerous? - Specialized Bicycles | Facebook
<Pepelka13> »It's the most asked question: do shaved legs really help you go faster? In this episode, Mark and Chris break out the razors and get down to the follicle...«
<napsy> A kdo ve ce je mogoc pri apt sources.list disejblat pakete za doloceno arhitekturo? Recimo nocem, da apt-get poskusa dobit pakete za i386 ...
<dz0ny> hm ne vec
<dz0ny> ksmo multiarch
<dz0ny> napsy: jah zberes paket k ni 32b
<CrazyLemon> dpkg --remove-architecture
<CrazyLemon> https://wiki.debian.org/Multiarch/HOWTO
<Pepelka13> Multiarch/HOWTO - Debian Wiki
<Pepelka13>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ambiance And Radiance Colors Theme Pack Gets 3 New Colors, Full Cinnamon Support  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/wvBxRFEiPX8/ambiance-and-radiance-colors-theme-pack.html
<orion1111> angularjs, anyone?
<dz0ny> yes
<dz0ny> ask
<orion1111> $http.get ne dela, tudi ce probam za tem $scope.apply()
<dz0ny> $http.get je promise
<orion1111> uporabljati ga hocem znotraj funkcije, ki je znotraj kontrolerja
<dz0ny> jp
<zdobersek> .pic i too like to live dangerously
<jabuk> https://i.chzbgr.com/maxW500/7689190144/h5E6EAD1C/
<dz0ny> $http.get.succes(function(data){$scope.nekineki = data})
<dz0ny>  $scope.apply uporabis ce bi recimo uporabil jquery.get
<dz0ny>  $scope.apply deluje kot "refresh this scope" and fire watchers
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve kaj pomeni tale energijski razred A++ -E  ?
<dz0ny> kje?
<CrazyLemon> pri svetilih
<CrazyLemon> učinkovit kot a++ ampak svetloba je za en -e ? :D
<zdobersek> why don't ya google
<CrazyLemon> google nič pametnega ne pove na prvi strani
<orion1111> tole uporabljam:  $http.get('http://www.google.com').then(function(response) { $scope.html = 'dddd'; alert('ff');});
<orion1111> alert se mi ne prikaze
<dz0ny> CORS?
<dz0ny> dej na plunkr al pa jsfiddle
<orion1111> a bi rabo inkludat kaksn specificen js?
<orion1111> trenutno  mam v tem vrstnem redu: angular.js, angular-loader, angular-resource, angular-cookies, angular-sanitize, angular-route
<orion1111> na fiddlu ne dela
<orion1111> kaj pa ta stavek:   var app = angular.module("MyApp", ["ngSanitize"]).    A bi moral poleg ngSanitize dodati se kaj drugega?
<idioterna> http://d3dsacqprgcsqh.cloudfront.net/photo/aYb9W7x_460s.jpg
<zdobersek> St. Stan
<zdobersek> might work
<idioterna> al pa sgt. stan
<zdobersek> .yt the office stanley the manly
<jabuk> The Office - Stanley the manly - Blooper (nekaj sekund) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTLkXFIEwMo ♥3,475 ▶710,825
<orion1111> dz0ny: zrihtal sem vse
<orion1111> $http spremenljivko sem dal v header od kontrolerja
<orion1111> stvar dela celo z najnovejsim angular
<orion1111> igcek
<orion1111> a zivis v estoniji?
<igcek> jes
<igcek> nope
<igcek> trenutno sem v barceloni
<orion1111> aja
<orion1111> .es je za spanijo
<idioterna> estonija je .ee
<igcek> ja, espagnole
<igcek> čeprav kle se majo za catalance
<napsy> pa to sam sever slanije?
<napsy> spanije*
<igcek> hja, severo vzhod... to je regija
<igcek> majo dost take fore kot mi v jugi... kao ko se osamosvojimo bomo ratal nova Å¡vica.
<igcek> majo pa fajn dogodek: fab10
<napsy> vcasih je bil campus party, zdj ne vem ce se je
<napsy> kr zanimiv za videt, ceprav vecina predavanj v spanscini :/
<igcek> nisem se sel... naredu fakin 600km pa zbolel...
<dz0ny> orion1111: :D ja tko pa poves ker modul ces
<dz0ny> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Brcj_SHCUAAvzLh.jpg:large
<napsy> debil
<zdobersek> what a beast.
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> he missed a button
<orion1111> napsy: komu to?
<napsy> ma ti sds-ovci
<orion1111> aja
<napsy> me spominja na on del south park, ko si vsi protestiral "FREE HAT!"
<zdobersek>  kdo je tle najvecji SDSovc?
<zdobersek> a je bil miha?
<napsy> mozn
<dz0ny> zdobbie
<dz0ny> :>
<dz0ny> ne mores zdej cez odresenika govort no
<zdobersek> kdo, jaz?
<igcek> kdo je janez janša?
<dz0ny> ti itak zmeri vse kritiziras
<dz0ny> a zdej?
<dz0ny> zapornik
<igcek> kolkr jaz vem je njem ime ivan
<napsy> that's what he likes you to think  :D
<igcek> :)
<igcek> to povezujem z zaklompeksanostjo osebe... formalno na osebni mu piše ivan
<igcek> http://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Janez_Jan%C5%A1a
<Pepelka13> Janez Janša - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija
<igcek> poglej v uradnih virih
<igcek> takoj zravn
<napsy> vem ja
<mihaweb> dan
<napsy> dan
<zdobersek> evo ga!
<mihaweb> probavam ssl wildcard cert, http://www.tbs-certificates.co.uk/FAQ/en/284.html sm moral glih obratno * pa _default_ pisat, da dela
<mihaweb> menda dela
<Pepelka13> Apache & VirtualHost SSL with a wildcard or multiple-site server certificate
<mihaweb> en default pa 2 posebej imenovana ssl virtualca z enim certom
<mihaweb> a je tko prov?
<mihaweb> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/middleeast/syria/10939235/Rome-will-be-conquered-next-says-leader-of-Islamic-State.html
<Pepelka13> Rome will be conquered next, says leader of 'Islamic State' - Telegraph
<Pepelka13> »Muslims have been called to flock to the 'Islamic State' to gather for a battle against non-believers throughout the world«
<Pepelka13>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Screencasting App `Simple Screen Recorder` 0.3.0 Adds Profile Support, New OpenGL Recording System And Lots More  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/F3UAuXdllqY/screencasting-app-simple-screen.html
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> kje je zdobersek, moja <:O~ ?
<CrazyLemon> tam kjer so podgane..na podstrešju, v kleti ali pa v smetnjaku!
<msev> hahaha
<msev> a je kšn rekreativen pohodnik v gore v tem kanalu? (ne neki ekstremno)
<idioterna> js grem vcasih cez goro kam
<idioterna> kaj te pa zanima
<CrazyLemon> http://www.monolyth.co/video/video.mp4       looks cool!
<CrazyLemon> (pun intended)
<lynxlynxlynx> msev: rekreativen je understatement :)
<msev> tko zaenkrat mam takle plan, najprej velika planina za ogrevanje
<msev> pol pa kšn veliki vrh
<lynxlynxlynx> košutni?
<msev> jp
<msev> pa raduha
<lynxlynxlynx> a se bojiš višine, prepadov?
<msev> nope
<msev> sj sm bil na mangartu
<msev> pa debeli peči
<lynxlynxlynx> potem ti za raduho priporočam pot odzadi, je en lep zavarovan del
<lynxlynxlynx> aha, pol maš bolj za kondicijo
<msev> Planina Loka - Velika Raduha ?
<msev> Snežna jama - Velika Raduha ?
<msev> te 2 sta obe 1h45min :D
<lynxlynxlynx> spodi mimo najvišje kmetije
<lynxlynxlynx> grem pogledat
<lynxlynxlynx> koča na grohatu
<lynxlynxlynx> kmetija je pa bukovnik
<msev> ubistvu sem bil pač najhujš kar je blo da je bla jeklenica
<msev> a to spada v to kategorijo?
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<msev> + a mate še kakšne ideje za kakšne bl take lenobne-ampak impresivne destinacije :)
<msev> kšn Stegovnik?
<lynxlynxlynx> mal strmejše od zgornje italijanske na mangrt (predvidevam, da si šel tu)
<lynxlynxlynx> na stegovniku Å¡e nisem bil, ima pa eno ali dve okni in tudi par zavarovanih mest
<lynxlynxlynx> je pa mal slabše markirano, so mi rekli
<msev> jp
<lynxlynxlynx> tam blizu maš še kozji vrh, ki je tud lušten in precej na miru
<msev> nice
<msev> ravn gledam, piše da je dobr razgled naokoli :)
<lynxlynxlynx> a imaš opremo za zavarovane poti?
<lynxlynxlynx> ja, direkt na kočno vidiš :)
<msev> ne nimam pasu zaenkrat :)
<msev> samo palice nč druzga, včash bi blo fajn met kšno čelado k ti kšni trolli kamne dol mečejo
<msev> trolli v papučah
<lynxlynxlynx> al pa gamsi
<msev> pa pač obutev planinsko :)
<msev> gamsi so kao invazivna vrsta
<msev> niso bli avtohtono pr ns :)
<lynxlynxlynx> nisem ziher
<lynxlynxlynx> vem za muflone, pa da smo kozoroge nazaj naselil
<lynxlynxlynx> gamse pa ne vem, če smo vmes iztrebli
<lynxlynxlynx> v kočevskih so kar na varnem
<lynxlynxlynx> v glavnem, dokler nimaš čelade ti prav hudo impresivnih tur ne morem priporočat
<lynxlynxlynx> klasična brzinska je še nanos
<msev> to sem že bil
<msev> je fajn ja :)
<lynxlynxlynx> kriška gora / tolsti vrh
<msev> pa nevem zakaj so zdaj postavl spodaj pod nanosom tisto vetrnico ker čist nikoli k se pelem mimo se ne vrti
<msev> una druga malo stran pa vedno
<msev> :)
<CrazyLemon> klasična brzinska je slavnik :p
<lynxlynxlynx> daleč :P
<lynxlynxlynx> no, s krima se tudi za silo kaj vidi, pa maš komot kondicijsko gor iz podna
<lynxlynxlynx> nazajgrede pa lahko skočiš še v jezero
<CrazyLemon> msev kdaj si bil na mangartu?
<CrazyLemon> letos?
<lynxlynxlynx> konj, rzenik zraven velike planine
<msev> nope že kar nekaj časa nazaj :)
<lynxlynxlynx> srednji vrh/cjanovca blizu preddvora
<lynxlynxlynx> dobrča
<lynxlynxlynx> begunjščica z juga je tudi že kopna
<lynxlynxlynx> stol Å¡e ni
<msev> eno beležko moram odpret
<lynxlynxlynx> golica
<lynxlynxlynx> a si iz lj?
<CrazyLemon> msev sej se vse logira..sam datum si moraš zapomnit al pa link bookmarkat :)
<msev> aja hahaha
<msev> dobra
<msev> iz Kr
<lynxlynxlynx> ah
<CrazyLemon> msev http://triton.gfd.si/ubuntu/ubuntu-si-2-7-2014.html#129
<msev> Na Viševniku sem tut že bil se mi zdi :)
<Pepelka13> #ubuntu-si: 2-7-2014
<Pepelka13> »Ubuntu Slovenija na #ubuntu-si@freenode: 2-7-2014«
<CrazyLemon> bookmark it :)
<lynxlynxlynx> nas se je toliko nabralo, da hodimo v dveh skupinah, pa Å¡e to poka po Å¡ivih
<lynxlynxlynx> ena je za lažje ture in bi se komot pridružil kdaj
<lynxlynxlynx> ostali se pa pobijamo :D
<msev> nice :)
<msev> moram fjst zbrat kondicijo da se pridružim takim pro-jem potem ;), če ne me boste moral čakat preveč :D
<msev> za ultimativen geek linux efekt bi moral kdo nosit netbook s tistim rtl-sdr dongle-om pa kšno anteno da bi avione okol track-ov ipd. :), za linux feel :D
<lynxlynxlynx> sej te ne bi takoj spustil zraven v drugo skupino
<lynxlynxlynx> osnovna varnost pa take zadeve
<lynxlynxlynx> so pa eni trije v izi linuxaši
<lynxlynxlynx> in ja, en od wlan-lj bi tud kdaj ham s sabo vzel ;)
<msev> hehe :)
<lynxlynxlynx> nč, grem domov, bbl
<msev> uživej!
<msev> pa hvala za info
<yang> msev za ultimative linux efekt je zadost, da uporabljas software katerega promovira FSF
<yang> vse ostalo je deviacija
<yang> mas zadost dela ze s tem, da poskusas hardware pripravit do te merecda vsecdeluje
<yang> do te mere da vse deluje optimalno
<dz0ny> FSF kdaj bo to stranka
<msev> ja definitivno mam rd fsf
<msev> sj sm gorenc
<msev> :)
<dz0ny> Toyota says this mechanically simple engine achieves a claimed thermal-efficiency rating of 42 percent in continuous use. Only the best, most complicated, and most expensive of today's gas engines can come close to that number, and only in specific circumstances. Even better, a two-cylinder FPEG is inherently balanced and would measure roughly 8 inches around and 2 feet long. An engine of that size and type could generate 15 hp, enough to move a compact
<dz0ny>  battery has been depleted. That's the future.
<dz0ny> nice
<dz0ny> http://www.roadandtrack.com/go/out-of-turn-toyota-engine
<Pepelka13> No crankshaft, no problem: Toyota's free piston engine is brilliant - Road & Track
<Pepelka13> »Range-extending gas engines have a big problem: they're engineered to rotate wheels, not provide electricity. The Free Piston Engine Linear Generator cuts out the middleman for a huge efficiency boost.«
<lynxlynxlynx> skor cele karavanke maš na voljo
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] Soulseaker: Re: [14.04] Shockwave (.swf) video se ne predvaja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41850/#p41850
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [14.04] Shockwave (.swf) video se ne predvaja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41851/#p41851
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] Soulseaker: Re: [14.04] Shockwave (.swf) video se ne predvaja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41852/#p41852
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [14.04] Shockwave (.swf) video se ne predvaja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41853/#p41853
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] Soulseaker: Re: [14.04] Shockwave (.swf) video se ne predvaja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41854/#p41854
<orion1111> dz0ny
<dz0ny> aham
<zdobersek> mhm
<orion1111> zakaj konkretno v kontrolerju lahko priredim scope variable brez uporabe $apply, medtem ko $apply moram uporabiti v link varianti?
<zdobersek> sasa84: heyaa
<orion1111> $scope.myvar='test'   imam recimo v funkciji kontrolerja
<orion1111> to deluje brez apply-ja
<orion1111> a je slednji samo za uporabo pri linkih?
<dz0ny> orion1111: zato ker oporablja Object.observe znotraj closure pa ne
<dz0ny> Object.observe, znotraj closure pa ne
<dz0ny> v ozadju ti teče ne GC ki vsakih 200ms pogleda ce se je vrednost spremenila
<dz0ny> ce se je potem se sprozi event
<dz0ny> in vse vrednosti v vseh ogledih se osvezijo
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [14.04] Shockwave (.swf) video se ne predvaja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41855/#p41855
<dz0ny> ko si znotraj closure, se to ne izvaja, ker je izolirano od $scope
<zdobersek> o lej, planince mamo tud na tem kanalu
<CrazyLemon> planincE?
<zdobersek> PLANINCE
<dz0ny> une k nosjo plenice?
<zdobersek> ne, tisto je samo eden (limun)
 * CrazyLemon bo čez 3min dal gor plenico
<zdobersek> .yt brain surgeon
<jabuk> Brain Surgeon - That Mitchell & Webb Look , Series 3 - BBC Two (2 minuti) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THNPmhBl-8I ♥13,311 ▶1,680,442
<zdobersek> ah jebes ta dva!
<zdobersek> .yt monty python brain surgeon
<jabuk> Monty Python - Gumby Brain Specialist (3 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M68GeL8PafE ♥3,873 ▶641,960
<zdobersek> ah, brain specialist
<CrazyLemon> c c c
<CrazyLemon> plenica je gor!
<sasa84> juuuuuuuuuuuuuu zdobersek :***
<CrazyLemon> lejtr
<Pepelka13>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Make VLC Automatically Save / Restore Playback Position With Srpos Plugin  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/O09eXJKhGi8/make-vlc-automatically-save-restore.html
<upd> http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/07/famed-investor-tim-draper-wins-auction-of-silk-roads-29655-bitcoins/
<Pepelka13> Famed investor Tim Draper wins auction of Silk Road’s 29,655 bitcoins | Ars Technica
<Pepelka13> »Draper to partner with Vaurum, which offers "secure storage solutions" to banks.«
<zdobersek> .plosk
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/bRetADl.gif
<CrazyLemon> kje je yang je bela cesta
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/znanost_in_okolje/2014/07/slovensko_povprecje_inteligence_med_boljsimi.aspx
<Pepelka13> Slovensko povprečje inteligence med boljšimi | Znanost in okolje - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka13> »Na vzhodu in jugovzhodu Evrope nekoliko nižja povprečja, najvišja na severu. Slovenija še vedno v najboljši ligi, Hrvaška dokazala napako pri svojih (nekoliko nižjih) objavljenih rezultatih.«
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx kje preveriš vremensko napoved ko greš v hribe?
<CrazyLemon> hribi.net?
<zdobersek> ej, ti mas pecikl
<CrazyLemon> res je..zato ne morem držat še dežnika
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] Likalnik: Deluge-počasen prenos  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41856/#p41856
<lynxlynxlynx> CrazyLemon: za slovenijo: arso klasika + aladin, vreme.si, pro-vreme.net
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: to je zelo uporaben podatek
<yang> ali si siguren, da vreme.si in pro-vreme.net delujeta neodvisno od ARSA ?
<lynxlynxlynx> vreme.si ja, ker je projekt fmf, space.si in geopedie/sinergise
<lynxlynxlynx> ima skor cel rezi noter (praktično za iskanje) in svoje računske točke
<lynxlynxlynx> samo en dan vnaprej
<yang> aha
<lynxlynxlynx> pro-vreme ma tud skor ziher svoj model, oboji pa zagotovo uporabljajo podatke od arsa
<yang> btw. cestitka za odprtje javne kuhinje, zdaj vidim da je potrditev uradna
<yang> morda se enkrat oglasim mimo, na zastojn kosilu :)
<lynxlynxlynx> nimamo skoraj nič prstov vmes, tako da je pohvala šla v napačna uha
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx vreme.si je arso
<CrazyLemon> sej piše da je arso
<lynxlynxlynx> ups, http://vreme.geopedia.si/
<Pepelka13> Lokalno vreme :: Vreme.space.si
<Pepelka13> »Lokalne vremenske informacije«
<CrazyLemon> aha..to pa ja
<CrazyLemon> sam je sam za en dan vnaprje
<CrazyLemon> za koper pa pravi da bo dež
<CrazyLemon> pa ga ni :)
<CrazyLemon> s/bo/je
#ubuntu-si 2014-07-03
<napsy> dan
<Sky[x]> lp
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: [14.04] Shockwave (.swf) video se ne predvaja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41857/#p41857
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Deluge-počasen prenos  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41858/#p41858
<slax0r> dan
<napsy> l;p
<napsy> lp
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] Likalnik: Re: Deluge-počasen prenos  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41859/#p41859
<dz0ny> o kup SUP in wild
<dz0ny> kul*
<zdobersek> ubuntu al deska?
<idioterna> a sup je se kej druzga
<idioterna> k dila
<dz0ny> idioterna: Skovanka od zdobersek-a za Slovenska Ubuntu Premešanka
<idioterna> a
<zdobersek> mhm
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: Inkscape programa ni v meniju  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41860/#p41860
<CrazyLemon> he's famous now
<zdobersek> like, a star
<CrazyLemon> stars are not famous
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Inkscape programa ni v meniju  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41861/#p41861
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tudi mene preseneča da so se odločili za SUP :)
<CrazyLemon> kar pomeni da ga boš mogu posodobit :p
<zdobersek> kdo se je odlocu za SUP?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pipl! the world! the galaxy! the universe!
<zdobersek> a.k.a. ... ?
<CrazyLemon> human beings! maybe aliens..we can not confirm nor deny that
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny https://tech.dropbox.com/2014/07/open-sourcing-our-go-libraries/
<Pepelka13> Dropbox Tech Blog » Blog Archive » Open Sourcing Our Go Libraries
<zdobersek> Condoleezza approves.
<napsy> hermeneutics.stackexchange.com/questions/11615/why-doesnt-jesus-give-away-all-his-money
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: smo vidl vceri ja
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ne nismo
<Pepelka13>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Xfdashboard: GNOME Shell Like Dashboard For Xfce  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/ET7ffMGjE4Y/xfdashboard-gnome-shell-like-dashboard-xfce-xubuntu.html
<sasa84> juhuuu
<CrazyLemon> sup sasa84 ..si kupla kolo in zakaj ne? :)
<sasa84> mhm
 * zdobersek high-fives sasa84
<zdobersek> ayoo!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, neki mam zate
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 boobs?
<sasa84> o_O
<CrazyLemon> is that a no?
<sasa84> .plosk
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/ZOWQTO6.gif
<sasa84> .plosk
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/814mkEC.gif
<yang> kul LPP ima nov vmesnik za vozne rede
<yang> dost dodelan
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 then i'm not interested :p
<yang> .vreme lj
<yang> .napoved
<jabuk> V soboto in nedeljo bo sončno in precej toplo. Popoldne bodo predvsem v gorskem svetu možne posamezne vročinske nevihte.
<yang> .prognoza
<jabuk> Danes in jutri bo povečini jasno, jutri čez dan bo ponekod zapihal južni do jugozahodni veter.
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 25°C @03.07.2014 16:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 40%  pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:17:13, Kulminacija: 11:07:14, Sončni zahod: 18:57:14
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 40min 01s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> date:	 Thu, Jul 3, 2014 at 3:41 PM
<yang> subject:	 INVESTMENT USD100 Million Dollars
<yang> pff only 100 millions
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ...:(
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ( . )  ( . )
<sasa84> ok...prid na hangout
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e hangout bi rada..  pics pls
<yang> hehe
<sasa84> sej levo si že vidu, sam še desno
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne diskriminiram..če bo leva še enkrat..so be it
<sasa84> yang je vidu sam desno...pa si dejta slike poslat :P
<CrazyLemon> yang itak vedno vidi sam desno
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> torej sasa84 si kupla kolo al ne?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a bi se rad z mano Å¡ou kam pelat al kaj?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lahk greš v soboto zravn
<sasa84> ooo
<sasa84> ti pa kdo Å¡e?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 bratranec
<sasa84> uuu, kok star?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 old enough da te zanima
<sasa84> če je premlado, pol pr men glih ne pali :\
<upd> ja ja mlajši imamo več energije :)
<dz0ny> to zdej prav :)
<zdobersek> http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/volitve_2014/programi/2014/07/stranke_o_enakopravnosti_in_clovekovih_pravicah.aspx
<Pepelka13> Družinski zakonik bo imel v novem sklicu državnega zbora malo možnosti | Programi - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka13> »Čeprav je v predvolilni tekmi trenutno v ospredju gospodarstvo, smo stranke vprašali, kakšne so njihove programske usmeritve na področju enakopravnosti in človekovih pravic.«
<dz0ny> http://daserste.ndr.de/panorama/aktuell/NSA-targets-the-privacy-conscious,nsa230.html
<Pepelka13> NSA targets the privacy-conscious | Das Erste - Panorama - Meldungen
<Pepelka13> »Source code shows monitoring of specific servers in Berlin, Nuremberg, and other locations worldwide.«
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Touch Apps Pass 100k Downloads Before First Devices Are Even Released  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/u5FZoHbfYE4/ubuntu-touch-apps-pass-100k-downloads-ahead-first-hardware
<zdobersek> bring it on NSA
<dz0ny> http://psn.sdn.si/sn/img/s975x650/14/184/635400056768714874_tabela_stranke_1_975px_thinkstock.jpg
<dz0ny> lol SDS bi rad duhovnice mel
<idioterna> kaj je SMC?
<idioterna> uni switchi?
<dz0ny> Miro Cerar
<dz0ny> kjaz prvo na tiskana vezja pomislim
<dz0ny> pol pa na diskoteko
<dz0ny> :D
<CrazyLemon> glede na tabelo je zoki v najboljšem položaju..on vedno pravi DA
<CrazyLemon> https://soundcloud.com/val202/klemen-slakonja#t=10:18
<CrazyLemon> zoki vedno pravi ja!
<dz0ny> http://cfenollosa.com/misc/tricks.txt
<dz0ny> is b4 real thing?
<zdobersek> fantje!
<zdobersek> reseni smo!
<zdobersek> Ljudmila verjame v Sveto Pismo!
<zdobersek> zdej jo moramo samo se v parlament izvolit.
<dz0ny> kaj pa v vstajenje?
<zdobersek> a je to v svetem pismu?
<dz0ny> ja novi zavezi
<dz0ny> zato pa hodiš k maš
<zdobersek> Peterle tud hodi, pa skor krici STFU proti zupniku, ko ta v pridigi nagovarja, da mora raja volit SDS
<zdobersek> kam je sla Cerkev?
<idioterna> na 4chan
<idioterna> rode itak prav da tut mandela pa gandi sta bla v arestu izvoljena!
<idioterna> ceprov seveda nc od tega ni res
<idioterna> rode je pa idiot.
<zdobersek> ja, ampak rode to pravi!
<idioterna> peder k se z mercedezam okol voz k ksn albanc.
<zdobersek> ma ni peder
<idioterna> valda da je
<zdobersek> mogoce pedofil
<idioterna> ce se pa u zensko oblac!
<CrazyLemon> lej ga ker hejtr
<zdobersek> sploh pa ma sina!
<CrazyLemon> make love not war!
<idioterna> ja js nism homo
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> mogoce sm sam rode me pa res ne privlac.
<CrazyLemon> kako pa veš..mogoče ima rocking body pod tisto haljo
<zdobersek> sicer ne bi dal roke v ogenj, da mu ni ratu Ricky Martin Turn-around
<idioterna> nima
<zdobersek> sasa84: !
<CrazyLemon> ane sasa84 !
<zdobersek> ja sasa84 !
<idioterna> pod haljo ma old man's tits
<sasa84> zdobersek, miši moja!!!
<sasa84> elow idioterna in CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ane da nimaš old man's tits!?
<zdobersek> <:O~
<CrazyLemon> kr povej mu!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kar je vidu, je vidu...to more on povedat
<sasa84> pa sky ve, lordi, bigi, pepelka, dz0ny napsy, slax0r, yang ... njih vpraš!
<idioterna> ma spat grem!
<idioterna> k ste taki.
<CrazyLemon> :(
<sasa84> idioterna, kaj te matra? a je CrazyLemon zoprn?
 * CrazyLemon je vedno zoprn
<CrazyLemon> kakšno vprašanje pa je to?
<idioterna> ne, na morje grem jutr
 * sasa84 pokima
<idioterna> zjutri
<sasa84> ooo, lepo se imej na morju idioterna !!!
<CrazyLemon> idioterna spet? pa zdaj si pršu z morja
<idioterna> ja sej v nedeljo zjutri grem pa nazaj
<sasa84> pogrešal te bomo ;)
<idioterna> sej bom meu sabo net
<idioterna> sam ne bo se mi dal verjetn k
<idioterna> so otroc tm
<pitko> večer
<sasa84> oj pitko
<pitko> mam en problemček zakaj mi ubutun navije ventilatro na full tako za 2 minutki pol pa utihne
<pitko> o sasa
<zdobersek> pitko: pr0n?
<dz0ny> zdobersek: sej zdej ni vec v WMA
<CrazyLemon> uuu..ne bo strel na mangartu.. to mi deli
<dz0ny> wmv
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kolo al pesak?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tist gps ki sm ga zadnjič prilepil
<pitko> cc
<pitko> :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: nisem nc vidu
<pitko> rabm dobre predloge ne glupe :D
<CrazyLemon> <zdobersek> EASY FUCKEN PEASY
<pitko> sasa84 kva je zdej kej novga?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek vidu si
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: SO EASY I FORGOT ABOUT IT
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: DON'T SHOW IT AGAIN PLEASE
<CrazyLemon> pitko a to vedno?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek mater si zahteven http://ridewithgps.com/routes/636651
<Pepelka13> Bovec Mangart Trbiž Kr.Gora Vršič Bovec - A bike ride in Bovec, Bovec
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ohjej, ceprav je mlad dvomim da vedno gleda pr0n
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek if i can so can he!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: go on! take your pr0n to Mangart!
<pitko> ja
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sej bom!
<pitko> sam to zdej k sm sformateru ga
<pitko> prej nazaj je blu kr ql
<pitko> edin problem je bil k sm ga dal v stanje
<CrazyLemon> pitko ja..pa gonilniki niso enaki ane? :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: EASY FUCKEN PEASY
<zdobersek> with or without pr0n!
<pitko> ze sam
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek with is much more FUCKEN
<CrazyLemon> if you know what i mean!
<pitko> sej nism nikol nč nasnemaval
<pitko> edin od brodcoma je gor za wifi
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ZERO FUCKEN more like
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek mangart will be fucken me lots and vrsic also
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: well don't forget the lubricant
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek mangartska jezera niso daleč
<sasa84> dz0ny, si že gledal cloud atlas?
<CrazyLemon> pitko vedno lahk namestiš lm-sensors pa fancontrol pa sam urediš kdaj se ventilator prižge in s kakšnimi rpm naj se vrti
<zdobersek> sasa84: jst sem!
<CrazyLemon> men ni bil neki preveč kul
<LorD_DDooM> Brejkal so mi Endomondo na telefonu z novim updejtom, kak nej se zdaj z bajom furam #1stWorldProblem
<LorD_DDooM> bajkom*
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM nabavi normalen telefon :p
<sasa84> oooo LorD_DDooM ;)
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, si nasledn teden kej frej pop.?
<LorD_DDooM> +sup sasa84 long time no see
<LorD_DDooM> če bom v Lj, verjetno bom
<sasa84> vabim te na kavico ;)
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: RudeLemon!
<sasa84> very rude!
<LorD_DDooM> Mislim, nimam navadnega, imam super telefon!
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM RealisticLemon
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, in CrazyLemon mi že ves dan teži, da bi rad vidu moje "bubis"
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM no..bodimo resni
<LorD_DDooM> sasa84: sam poklič kak dan prej
<sasa84> vela lordi
<sasa84> zdobersek, ti je bil film kul?
<zdobersek> sasa84: kar :>
<zdobersek> .imdb cloud atlas
<jabuk> Cloud Atlas (2012) 172 min
<jabuk> Ocena: 7.6/10 (223,103 glasov) MT: 55/100
<jabuk> An exploration of how the actions of individual lives impact one another in the past, present and future, as one soul is shaped from a killer into a hero, and an act of kindness ripples across centuries to inspire a revolution.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi183477273/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1371111/
<pitko> dobr fil
<pitko> film*
<dz0ny> sasa84: mja knjiga bolš
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: op
<dz0ny> -op
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny: deop
<CrazyLemon> -deop
<dz0ny> v -kick mi popravi :D
<dz0ny> ej a rab bot horoskop
<CrazyLemon> hell no
<dz0ny> denarni pa ljubezenski pa tko
<dz0ny> ok :>
<CrazyLemon> še to nam manjka..da bot preveri a mamo spucane čakre al ne
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> .napoved
<jabuk> V soboto, nedeljo in ponedeljek bo sončno in precej toplo. Popoldne bodo predvsem v gorskem svetu možne posamezne vročinske nevihte.
<dz0ny> sasa84: kaj si po horoskopu?
<sasa84> dz0ny, tehtnica
<sasa84> a preverjaš ujemanje?
<sasa84> šibam pančat zdej
<sasa84> pridkani bodte ;)
<sasa84> nočko
<zdobersek> aw yiss http://arstechnica.com/security/2014/07/the-nsa-thinks-linux-journal-is-an-extremist-forum/
<Pepelka13> The NSA thinks Linux Journal is an “extremist forum”? | Ars Technica
<Pepelka13> »XKeyscore code for tracking Tor users also caught visitors to that website.«
<yang> dobro jutro
<yang> je se kdo pokonci?
<upd> ya
#ubuntu-si 2014-07-04
<dz0ny> jutro
<sasa84> juhuuu
<zdobersek> heyaa sasa84
<sasa84> oooo zdobersek moja miši
<napsy> dan
<zdobersek> ayo
<Sky[x]> lp
<sasa84> jou napsy
<sasa84> ah ja...
<napsy> jou
<napsy> wazzup
<napsy> je bil kdo ucer na koncertu na kongrescu zvecer v lj?
<Sky[x]> nop
<sasa84> kdo pa je bil včeri?
<sasa84> jaz grem v pondelk pa v tork verjetno Å¡e
<napsy> nevem, zato spresujem
<napsy> je blo pa ful dobr
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Deluge-počasen prenos  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41862/#p41862
<sasa84> napsy, kakšen koncert je bil?
<napsy> akusticna kitara + manjsi orkester
<sasa84> vlatko stefanoski?
<sasa84> stefanovski
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/t1.0-9/10455211_10204353236897747_3040310870373253768_n.jpg      lol
<CrazyLemon> nsfw?
<napsy> noja
<napsy> za moje pojme ze otrocje
<dz0ny> v lepi žogi majo pivo janez
<zdobersek> revez
<zdobersek> zdej mu stranka ne bo pustila splavit
<speed-> mucenik
<speed-> :)
<dz0ny> s to ste bral http://www.quora.com/TJ-Holowaychuk-1/How-is-TJ-Holowaychuk-so-insanely-productive
<Pepelka13> How is TJ Holowaychuk so insanely productive? - Quora
<sasa84> ej folk...na fat32 gre sam 4giga ane?
<napsy> yes
<sasa84> edina varjanta je, da maš pol ntfs za usb ?
<napsy> ne
<napsy> lahka mas ext4
<napsy> tut ni bed
<dz0ny> extfat je tud ok
<LorD_DDooM> exFAT že dela out-of-the-box na Linuxu?
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> na ubuntu
<LorD_DDooM> nice
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: Re: Inkscape programa ni v meniju  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41863/#p41863
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [12.04] Inkscape programa ni v meniju  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41864/#p41864
<dz0ny> napsy: tle
<napsy> jo
<dz0ny> q: uporabljaš kaj goconvey
<napsy> mislim da neki casa sem
<napsy> pol sm pa pozabu na to
<dz0ny> tole se mi dogaja
<dz0ny>   Expected: '[a b]'   Actual:   '[a b]'   (Should be equal)
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> pa se praskam po glavi
<napsy> mogoc je sam kak tip napacn al pa kj
<dz0ny> So(blogs, ShouldHaveSameTypeAs, []string{"a", "b"})
<dz0ny> So(blogs, ShouldEqual, []string{"a", "b"})
<dz0ny> pa faila
<dz0ny> :D
<napsy> ehh, pol pa ta goconvey suxx
<dz0ny> https://paste.sh/QbRvBuS4#myFWhnzYRkp6u91R2z1muGAa
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> assertion lib mal cudn
<dz0ny> type gre skoz
<dz0ny> primerjava istega pa faila
<dz0ny> ah
<dz0ny> read the docs
<dz0ny> ShouldResemble must be used for arrays (deep compare)
<napsy> ah ja :D
<napsy> sam ta convey
<napsy> to se vse lokalno poganja
<napsy> bolj useless zame, bi rabu kj podobnega za cel team
<napsy> pa neki kar ni v cloudu
<Sky[x]> fak lep page :)
<Sky[x]> http://goconvey.co/
<Pepelka13> GoConvey - Go testing in the browser
<Pepelka13> »GoConvey is better testing for Go. Write behavioral tests and watch live results in your browser.«
<napsy> v stilu vseh novejsih straneh :)
<CrazyLemon> men pa grejo na jetra ti scroll to infinite pagei
<napsy> seveda
<napsy> ker noces bit "one of them"
<napsy> ;)
<napsy> picim js, lep dan
<lynxlynxlynx> CrazyLemon: sploh če majo še uporabno nogo in je potem skoraj nemogoče prit do nje
<sasa84> Sky[x], men pa ni nč posebnega :)
<sasa84> všeč mi je, da je simpl... sam neki extra pa spet ni :D
<CrazyLemon> Citat je bilo potrebno pretvoriti iz BBCode v BBcode. Del oblikovanja se lahko izgubi
<CrazyLemon> riiiight
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2014/07/people-prefer-electric-shocks-to-being-alone-with-their-thoughts/373936/
<Pepelka13> People Prefer Electric Shocks to Being Alone With Their Thoughts - Matthew Hutson - The Atlantic
<Pepelka13> »A new study finds we're not very good at entertaining ourselves.«
<dz0ny> napsy ni cloud :D
<msev_> nevem zakaj leolik-ov notify-osd ne pride notr v mainstream ubuntu
<msev_> kdo hoče gledat tist notification bubble nevem kok časa pa čakat da sam izgine
<CrazyLemon> čas je odvisen od dolžine stringa
<slax0r> cas je relativen
<dz0ny> cas ne obstaja, only humans do
<zdobersek> ... je rekel pred dvema minutama
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] Flash: [14.04] Odpiranje datotek z "drag and drop" na ikone programov  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41865/#p41865
<yang> http://jp.si/koncerti/20140703-55_Jazz/ 55th Jazz festival Ljubljana - Day 2
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [14.04] Odpiranje datotek z "drag and drop" na ikone programov  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41866/#p41866
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] Flash: Re: [14.04] Odpiranje datotek z "drag and drop" na ikone programov  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41867/#p41867
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Windows 9 Will Adapt Its Interface Depending on Device …Sound Familiar?  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/VosASsf72ik/windows-threshold-convergence-ubuntu-style
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GT-KEL7Uwlk&feature=kp
<Pepelka13> Snowman Scare Prank Gone Wrong - Knock Out - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »Get your Scary Snowman Bobble Head! http://www.scarysnowmanbobbles.com Subscribe to our new pranks channel http://www.youtube.com/user/pranks Season 1 Episod...«
<upd> a zna kdo kej qt
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: [14.04] Shockwave (.swf) video se ne predvaja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41868/#p41868
<zdobersek> upd: idioterna ma KDE
<upd> ok
<idioterna> na morju sm
<CrazyLemon> kaj se hvališ..js sm že celo življenje na morju
<CrazyLemon> :>
<idioterna> izgovarjam se.
<idioterna> tko k primorci :)
<zdobersek> such elitists
<CrazyLemon> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTczNDU
<CrazyLemon> buuuuuuu
<Pepelka13> [Phoronix] Qualcomm DMCA Notice Takes Down 100+ Git Repositories
<Pepelka13> »Phoronix is the leading technology website for Linux hardware reviews, open-source news, Linux benchmarks, open-source benchmarks, distribution screenshots, interviews, and computer hardware tests.«
<zdobersek> y git?!?!
<zdobersek> y not svn!!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: jutr se zacne tour
<zdobersek> fyfuckingi
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zame tudi!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: jutr gres?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek jp.. še preden se boš obrnil bom bil na poti
<dz0ny> oh my influxdb
<CrazyLemon> daleč je UK
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> so fancy
<zdobersek> 'bom', ne 'bom bil'
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: itak pa rabis zgodaj startat, ce mislis celotno traso odvozt
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kolk km?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek 110+
<zdobersek> eh
<zdobersek> to bos 4h fertik
<CrazyLemon> lol.. a ti povem "optimistično oceno" od bratranca? :D
<CrazyLemon> on pravi da bova potrebovala 12h :DD
<CrazyLemon> ln
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: Re: [12.04] Inkscape programa ni v meniju  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41869/#p41869
<yang> Kje ste kolesarji ?
<zdobersek> pocivamo
<upd> jaz tud jutri na morje :p
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Suru Icon Pack Brings a Touch of Ubuntu Phone to Android  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/860JwF9LwT0/moka-android-icons-pack-free-ubuntu-suru-style
<upd> a je gor napraj od portoroža na koncu še en velik parkirišče đabe
<upd> naprej*
<yang> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfa1/t1.0-9/10518991_600713776708426_1223936228217959029_n.jpg
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbUC-g4aJlo
<Pepelka13> Jelenje rukanje 1 - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »Jelenje rukanje pri Gradu na Goričkem«
<yang> Pizda tej lovci
<yang> Oponasajo jelenje parjenje da jih lahk strelajo potem
<yang> niso normalni
<lynxlynxlynx> če hotel ujet človeka, bi se poslužil istih mehanizmov
#ubuntu-si 2014-07-05
<idioterna> o
<yang> Nis na biciklu Jure ?
<idioterna> sm
<idioterna> http://app.strava.com/activities/161760577
<Pepelka13> Bike Ride Profile | Not Again! near Ljubljana Polje | Times and Records | Strava
<yang> kul
<yang> jst grem do frizerja, pol pa na Jazz so mi dal akreditacijo
<yang> mal fotkat, sicer se mi ravno ne ljubi danes
<idioterna> js bom plaval
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<idioterna> jutr grem nazaj
<sasa84> oj idioterna :)
<sasa84> voda mokra?
<idioterna> se vedno
<idioterna> pa se je cel dan susila
<sasa84> oj dz0ny ;)
<yang> .vreme lj
<dz0ny> ping
<jabuk> dz0ny: pong
<dz0ny> sasa84: hi
<dz0ny> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 21°C @05.07.2014 9:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 68%  delno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:18:31, Kulminacija: 11:07:34, Sončni zahod: 18:56:37
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 38min 06s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk> M 1.8 > 2.km SV od ČRNOMLJA @05/07/2014 05:50:38  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.59+N,+15.22+E
<yang> dzony zakaj ne das bota na nek vps, ce pada dol?
<dz0ny> yang ni dol padu :)
<dz0ny> frenode ga blacklista sometimes
<dz0ny> pa ne vem zakaj
<yang> hm
<yang> si vprasal na #freenode
<yang> oz dobis kak error
<jabuk> M 2.3 > 15.km  Z od IZOLE @05/07/2014 10:46:14  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.49+N,+13.49+E
<dz0ny> yang: nope sam dol ga vrze
<dz0ny> bi moral gledat cel log
<dz0ny> pa je bz ker se to zgodi 1x na mesec
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: je padu s postle ^^
<jabuk> M 2.4 > 19.km JZ od IZOLE @05/07/2014 10:46:13  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.45+N,+13.45+E
<sasa84> dz0ny,ej...sam AC je pa zakon...ful dobra zgodba
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: CrazyLemon
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 19.km SZ od BREGINJA @05/07/2014 17:01:15  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.42+N,+13.32+E
<yang> nekaj objavljenih fotk z 2. dne Jazz festivala http://www.rockonnet.com/2014/07/55-jazz-festival-ljubljana-in-the-country-joachim-kuhn-majid-bekkas-ramon-lopez-in-tarek-yamani-trio/
<Pepelka13> 55. Jazz Festival Ljubljana: In the Country; Joachim Kühn, Majid Bekkas, Ramon Lopez in Tarek Yamani Trio | RockOnNet - spletni časopis za glasbofile
<Pepelka13> »festivali«
<idioterna> phe, uradni mediji
<yang> uradni ::) ?
<yang> kter pa je neuraden za festivale :)?
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 19.km SZ od BREGINJA @05/07/2014 17:29:28  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.42+N,+13.33+E
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 16.km SZ od BOVCA @05/07/2014 17:47:07  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.41+N,+13.37+E
<CrazyLemon> sup sup sup
<yang> O kje si kolesar
<CrazyLemon> o/
<yang> Dans sem videl po TV, neka tekma s kolesi je bla, Tour de France ?
<CrazyLemon> ne bom bil kolesar vsaj en teden!
<CrazyLemon> ja..tour se je začel
<yang> Skoz so enga v rit snema
<yang> snemal
<yang> unga taprvega
<yang> pa ljudje kar skacejo na cesto
<yang> pa mu mahajo
<yang> vcasih so to poceli tudi na Rally tekmah, potem pa je bilo nekaj nesrec zaradi tega in so to precej omejili
<CrazyLemon> sej so nesreče tudi na kolesarskih dirkah
<yang> Kaksen bedak se vedno najde
<CrazyLemon> pa jih noben ne omeji
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/IMG_20140705_123544.jpg
<CrazyLemon> tale je današnja
<CrazyLemon> sveže iz tiskalnika
<yang> Sem gledal stare posnetke Rallyev, so jih v Afriki kar s palcam tolkli da so se umaknili s ceste (Tisto Paris-Dakar)
<yang> policisti
<yang> Lep pogled, kje je to ?
<CrazyLemon> ugani!
<yang> hm
<yang> vidim dva jezera
<CrazyLemon> jp
<yang> niso plitvicka jezera ?
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> so pa v italiji
<CrazyLemon> js pa v sloveniji
<yang> hm
<yang> belopeska jezera ?
<yang> pr ratecah ?
<CrazyLemon> bing bing bing
<CrazyLemon> zadel si.. sliko belopeških jezer
<CrazyLemon> :>
<yang> ja tja se moram enkrat odpravit (z avtom)
<CrazyLemon> pelješ se z avtom do kranjske in nato iz kranjske s kolesom do jezer
<yang> v narodni galeriji si lahko ogledas sliko belopeskih jezer, meni se zdi to najboljsa slika tam
<yang> Anton Karinger je slikar
<CrazyLemon> sm že v živo vidu jezero.. zihr ni boljše naslikal :)
<yang> tko detajlno jo je narisal, kot da bi bila fotografija
<yang> slika je stara 150-200 let
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/24062012612.jpg
<yang> laggo di fusine ?
<CrazyLemon> evo..tale pa dve leti :)
<CrazyLemon> ja
<yang> http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Laghi_di_Fusine#mediaviewer/File:Anton_Karinger_-_Mangartsko_jezero.jpg
<Pepelka13> Category:Laghi di Fusine - Wikimedia Commons
<yang> pa ni narodni muzej ampak narodna galerija heh
<yang> to sta dve razllicni ustanovi
<CrazyLemon> slaba ločljivost :p
<yang> a si se kopal noter, je dovoljeno ?
<CrazyLemon> https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Laghi_di_Fusine#mediaviewer/File:Mangart_(9782799262).jpg
<Pepelka13> Category:Laghi di Fusine - Wikimedia Commons
<CrazyLemon> tale pa je slikana z enakega mesta kot moja
<CrazyLemon> nisem
<yang> http://lemiebenedizioni.blogspot.com/2014/04/slovenia-day-3-ljubljana-again.html evo tega bi blo treba udart po rokah, da fotografija po galerijah kjer ni dovoljeno
<Pepelka13> Le mie benedizioni: Slovenia Day 3--Ljubljana Again
<CrazyLemon> in ja ..se mi zdi da je dovoljeno
<CrazyLemon> vsaj v prvem
<yang> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-n4UDxJ-UVWs/U1QavAHsoNI/AAAAAAAADow/RPZ_KypLKcs/s1600/pernhart+storm.jpg
<yang> Marko Pernhart je slikar Lago di fusine
<yang> tole je slika
<yang> http://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marko_Pernhart
<Pepelka13> Marko Pernhart - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija
<yang> pa si sel iz kopra do jezer z biciklnom ?
<CrazyLemon> ne bodi smešen
<CrazyLemon> nisem sploh Å¡el do jezer (tokrat)
<CrazyLemon> .imdb noah
<jabuk> Noah (2014) 138 min
<jabuk> Ocena: 6.4/10 (59,811 glasov) MT: 68/100
<jabuk> A man is chosen by his world's creator to undertake a momentous mission before an apocalyptic flood cleanses the world.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi225552921/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1959490/
<yang> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/2/2e/Ta_Phrom%2C_Angkor%2C_Camboya%2C_2013-08-16%2C_DD_41.JPG/640px-Ta_Phrom%2C_Angkor%2C_Camboya%2C_2013-08-16%2C_DD_41.JPG
<CrazyLemon> angkor wat je tudi zanimiv
<yang> ja, k plava na vodi
<CrazyLemon> ln
<yang> from:	 no-reply <Account@justgoogle.com>
<yang> reply-to:	 no-reply@justgoogle.com
<yang> to:	 janprunk@gmail.com
<yang> Someone recently tried to use an application to sign in to your Google Account.
<yang> Reset password
<yang> http://4lovespoint.net/wp-content/plugins/akismet/Bolinks.php
<Pepelka13> My Account
<yang> Heh tacga spama pa se nism vidu
#ubuntu-si 2014-07-06
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: !!
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 19.km  J od VIDMA (UDINE, ITALIJA) @05/07/2014 22:31:15  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.9+N,+13.18+E
<dz0ny> TIL GTK dropped support for multiple screens.
<dz0ny> wtf
<zdobersek> there are no multiple screens on mobile, you buffoon
<dz0ny> zdobersek: watch? :D
<zdobersek>  dz0ny: smartphones, tablets, IVI -- you name it
<CrazyLemon> sup zdobersek
 * CrazyLemon napisal "hate" mail @ endomondo support
<LorD_DDooM> wat wat CrazyLemon
<jabuk> http://i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/623/579/9b4.gif
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM wat wat wat
<LorD_DDooM> wat aboot Endomondo?
<jabuk> http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/351/788/5d0.gif
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM ne znajo računat :)
<LorD_DDooM> Se zmer niso zrihtal Endomondo za appa za Blackberry, brejal so vsem userjem po novem updejtu
<CrazyLemon> start in konec v isti točki.. in oni računajo da je bilo višincev 2.5x več na spustu kot na vzponu :)
<LorD_DDooM> brejkal
<LorD_DDooM> oh my
<CrazyLemon> pa čeprav piše pravilno min. alt ter max. alt in že tu je razlike 400m več ..kot so oni napisali total ascent :)
<LorD_DDooM> ziher si bil prehiter, to je poj zmedlo algoritem
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM no..to je pa druga stvar
<CrazyLemon> 30km/h mi je meru ene 4-5x hitrost
<CrazyLemon> v hrib..kjer je povprečje vsaj 10%
<CrazyLemon> :D
<LorD_DDooM> Je pa tud tretja možnost
<LorD_DDooM> Zanič telefon
<LorD_DDooM> ^^^^
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM ni tretje..my gps doesnt suck
<CrazyLemon> ker sm prečekiral gpx
<CrazyLemon> in tam piše začetna točka 506
<CrazyLemon> pa gre na 2098
<CrazyLemon> če to ne  znajo izračunat
<CrazyLemon> pol je.. tak app
<CrazyLemon> sej jim vse piše
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: sup hribolazev
<zdobersek> hribolazec
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: gps mas v qrcu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nimam..sej ti pravim da je v gpxu lepo napisan altitude
<CrazyLemon> sam oni ga ne znajo računat
<CrazyLemon> in odpovedal sem se naslovu hribolazca.. včeraj sem spoznal da ni to zame :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ja, ampak vprasanje, kaksne mas GPS tocke
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: instaliraj viking, pa poglej
<zdobersek> .apt viking
<jabuk> viking {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek če računajo glede na gps točke
<CrazyLemon> čemu potem pišejo altitude v gpx
<zdobersek> (01:45:14 AM) CrazyLemon: 30km/h mi je meru ene 4-5x hitrost
<zdobersek> (01:45:25 AM) CrazyLemon: v hrib..kjer je povprečje vsaj 10%
<zdobersek> to ti je GPS skaku sem pa tja
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek no sej..to vem da je gps
<CrazyLemon> sej sem tudi njim napisal da je to verjetno gps kriv
<zdobersek> kej je pol problem?
<CrazyLemon> čeprav pameten software bi lahko predvideval da ne gre tako hitro v hrib :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ALTITUDE!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ja poglej graf, bos vidu da ceprav si sel konstantno v hrib mas zaznano visino gor in dol ...
<zdobersek> namest konstantnega klanca mas najbrz roller coaster
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: FWIW, vcerej si mi bil navdih http://www.strava.com/activities/161981006
<Pepelka13> Bike Ride Profile | 127 kilometers near Å kofja Vas | Times and Records | Strava
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kako prečekiram graf
<CrazyLemon> v vikingu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek js sm tudi včeraj mislu nate! <3 ko sm vidu scott foil ob cesti s prazno gumo :>
<zdobersek> wasn't me
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne vem, ce se da
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lol.. čemu si mi potem svetoval vikinga
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: da vidis, kam ti je GPS tocke posadil
<zdobersek> pa zarad imena
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek gps točke so precej natančne vsaj na blank canvasu :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: naloz nek map layer
<CrazyLemon> vidijo se razni preskoki
<CrazyLemon> ampak to so IMO predori
<zdobersek> Layers -> New Map Layer -> itd.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek meh..viking sux.. izberem OSM
<CrazyLemon> pa nič ne pokaže
<CrazyLemon> anyway.. posodim tipu z folijo pumpo
<CrazyLemon> on pa toliko tišči tisto pumpo na ventil
<CrazyLemon> da ga zvije
<CrazyLemon> in nato še poškoduje svoj karbonski obroč :D
<lynxlynxlynx> flash plugin container: 9 threads :s
<zdobersek> just mining bitcoins, move along ...
<idioterna> se 110km
<idioterna> 120 je pa za mano
<idioterna> u rupi sm
<idioterna> bbl
<CrazyLemon> a si padu? hitro vn iz rupe pa nazaj na cesto!
<zdobersek> idioterna: ce ne bo prek 2k visincev, pol bv
<yang> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/t1.0-9/10513393_10152109459582382_1151724380778897841_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ali kateri drug www mojster.. imam en options gumb in ob kliku se pokaže oblak (vsebina ul->li element) in če želim zapret ta oblak moram spet kliknit na ta gumb.. bi se dalo kako zrihtat da kjerkoli klikneš da se zapre ta oblak?
<dz0ny> yep window.onclick =)
<dz0ny> pa spremljaš stat tega gumba
<dz0ny> ce si kliknil
<dz0ny> in pol nekje drugje ga skrijes
<dz0ny> pol mas gumb.onmouseout
<dz0ny> itd
<dz0ny> odvis kak efekt cs
<CrazyLemon> complicated
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> nočem noben efekt..sam želim da se zapre ta oblak ko kliknem na ali izven gumba
<dz0ny> 5LOC
<dz0ny> oblak je kja modal?
<dz0ny> kaj*
<dz0ny> ce je modal pol mas en div k je prozorn ponavad
<dz0ny> pa na tistega evnet prklucis
<CrazyLemon> kaj je modal
<dz0ny> !g bootstrap modal
<Pepelka13> JavaScript · Bootstrap http://getbootstrap.com/javascript/
<dz0ny> mogoce hoces pa to :)D
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/Neimenovano.png
<CrazyLemon> tko zgleda
<CrazyLemon> nobenga .js ni videt
<CrazyLemon> samo .css pa .less
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/kasperisager/vanilla-bootstrap/blob/master/less/components/dropdowns.less
<Pepelka13> vanilla-bootstrap/less/components/dropdowns.less at master · kasperisager/vanilla-bootstrap · GitHub
<Pepelka13> »vanilla-bootstrap - Kickstart your Vanilla-powered community forums with a fresh and solid theme that is ready to be customized to your heart's desires.«
<CrazyLemon> tole je pa vsebina .less fajla
<dz0ny> .less je transpiller za css
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Deepin 2014 Stable Release Now Available for Download  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/6R9g_fXxExk/deepin-2014-final-released-available-download
<idioterna> zdobersek: http://app.strava.com/activities/162440908
<Pepelka13> Bike Ride Profile | 237 kilometers near Punta Križa | Times and Records | Strava
<idioterna> apparently je blo prek 2k
<CrazyLemon> barely
<zdobersek> idioterna: kewl
<idioterna> ja nism isku klancov dons k mam se ful dela do jutr
<CrazyLemon> $TAILS_terms=word('tails' or 'Amnesiac Incognito Live System') and word('linux'
<CrazyLemon> or ' USB ' or ' CD ' or 'secure desktop' or ' IRC ' or 'truecrypt' or ' tor ');
<CrazyLemon> we are fcked
 * CrazyLemon uses Linux, USB, CD and IRC!
<CrazyLemon> and my desktop is so secure!
<CrazyLemon> and i use tail! and head!
<zdobersek> tor helps secure desktop and truecrypt as well
<zdobersek> tor helps secure desktop linux and truecrypt as well
<CrazyLemon> *and you can have it all on USB or CD
<CrazyLemon> /s/*/+/
<zdobersek> so simple
<yang> naj mi nekdo pasta ubuntu wifi setup v query lepo prosim (s spremenjenimi gesli) po moznosti unga k gre v /etc/network/interfaces
<yang> zadnjic sem se nekje zajebaval par ur in nisem mogel dobit dhcp leasa
<yang> ifconfig wlan0 up
<yang> iwconfig wlan0 essid "ARCOTEL Moser Verdino"
<yang> iwconfig wlan0 channel 11
<yang> iwconfig wlan0 mode Managed
<yang> dhclient wlan0
<yang> tkole sem mel narjen
<yang> to je blo za keyless setup
<CrazyLemon> http://www.antelife.com/asus-zenfone-5-intel-z2580-dual-core-2-0ghz-2gb-16gb-android-4-3-5-0-inch-corning-gorilla-glass-3-ogs-screen-smartphone-black.html         tole pa je dzabe! 150€ za 5" ,2gb rama pa HD display
<Pepelka13> ASUS Zenfone 5 Intel Z2580 Dual core 2.0GHz 2GB 16GB Android 4.3 5.0 inch Corning Gorilla Glass 3 OGS Screen Smartphone Black - Wholesale Electronics on AntElife.com
<Pepelka13> »ASUS Zenfone 5 Intel Z2580 Dual core 2.0GHz 2GB 16GB Android 4.3 5.0 inch Corning Gorilla Glass 3 OGS Screen Smartphone Black - Wholesale Electronics on AntElife.com +on sale at wholesale prices, buy affordable ASUS Zenfone 5 Intel Z2580 Dual core 2.0GHz 2GB 16GB Android 4.3 5.0 inch Corning Gorilla Glass 3 OGS Screen Smartphone Black - Wholesale Electronics on AntElife.com at AntElife.com«
<CrazyLemon> pa intel inside!
<dz0ny> heh abterija zdri pa 3h
<dz0ny> zdrzi
<dz0ny> hm a saša zdej igrce igra for fun, al kako študijo dela
<idioterna> a dej ga srat no
<idioterna> noben nikol igrc ne igra for fun
<dz0ny> a?
<idioterna> igre so grozne
<dz0ny> dobr KSP pa uni baloni so izjdema
<idioterna> to se igra samo ce je nujno treba.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zakaj že? 2400mAh battery ti ni dovolj? imaš sedaj več? :)
<zdobersek> http://www.solid-run.com/products/hummingboard/ rpi on a steroid
<Pepelka13> Hummingboard - Powerful Linux Single Board Computer
<Pepelka13> »Turn your IoT vision into reality with the Linux Single Board Computer EVERYONE is talking about. With multiple connectivity options and on-board RTC.«
<CrazyLemon> !g spornosexual
<Pepelka13> Slike za poizvedbo spornosexual spornosexual
<CrazyLemon> Your branch is ahead of 'origin/feature/forum' by 2 commits.
<CrazyLemon> zakaj mi ne pokaže katere datoteke
<CrazyLemon> moram commitat ?
<zdobersek> ker si ze comittal
<zdobersek> zder moras pushat navzgor
<CrazyLemon> kako naj vem kaj sm komital
<zdobersek> git log -p
<CrazyLemon> ok..kako revertam zadnji komit :D
<zdobersek> git help revert
<CrazyLemon> you are surprisingly helpful
<zdobersek> git stash happyfeeling
<zdobersek> ln
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 4.km  S od KNEŽAKA @07/07/2014 01:16:37  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.66+N,+14.24+E
#ubuntu-si 2015-06-29
<slax0r> jutro
<CrazyLemon> buhdej pubec
<slax0r> kaj pa ce sem dekla?
<CrazyLemon> pubeca? :D
<idioterna> sami pubiji
<zdobersek> pubidubidu
<yang> http://nassfeld2.it-wms.com/archive/years/2015/06/28/2015-06-28-1152_1.jpg
<zdobersek> yang: as to ti
<yang> ja
<yang> a se ne vidi ? :)
<zdobersek> ne
<yang> lahka bi mal novejso kamero dal in resolucijo povecal
<yang> http://nassfeld2.it-wms.com/archive/years/2015/06/28/big_2015-06-28-1152_1.jpg
<yang> se da povecat, nisem vidu opcije
<dz0ny> new kind of selfie
<CrazyLemon> welfie?
<zdobersek> felfie
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/sport/nogomet/video-zaradi-prsta-v-zadnjico-tri-tekme-na-hladnem.html    niti ljubezni si nista mogla izkazat.. fifa y so homophobic
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - VIDEO: Zaradi prsta v zadnjico tri tekme na hladnem
<CrazyLemon> :p
<Pepelka> »Čilski reprezentančni branilec Gonzalo Jara, ki je na južnoameriškem prvenstvu z nešportno potezo in provokacijo pomagal svoji ekipi do uvrstitve v polfinale, si je zaradi nevsakdanjega prekrška prislužil tri tekme prepovedi. Kazen mu je izrekla čilska nogometna zveza.«
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: v cem je pa problem
<idioterna> sej sta mela oba prst v riti.
<CrazyLemon> idioterna jah piši nogometni zvezi pa jim povej.. ne mene spraševat v čem je problem
<CrazyLemon> i had nothing to do with it
<slax0r> nogomet -.-
<CrazyLemon> you have to love it otherwise they stick it up yours
<CrazyLemon> am i rite or am i rite zdobbie
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 6.km JZ od OBREŽJA @29/06/2015 10:35:08  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.81+N,+15.66+E
<lynxlynxlynx> super, ubuntu se mi sploh ne zbudi več
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: imposiburu
<dz0ny> journactl -xe
<dz0ny> journactl -xe -p /your/drive
<lynxlynxlynx> navaden fsck je šel čez, zdej pa gleda še za pokvarjene bloke
<zdobersek> sure, blame it on the systemd
<lynxlynxlynx> v recovery mode celo net in apt delata, tako da neki hudega z diskom ne more bi
<lynxlynxlynx> t
<CrazyLemon> celo??? zakaj pa naj ne bi? :)
<lynxlynxlynx> pač, če bi bil disk bolj fuč, ne bi pričakoval, da bo pisanje šlo bp
<CrazyLemon> aha.. sm mislu da ne pričakuješ od ubuntuja da net pa apt delata :D
<lynxlynxlynx> heh
<dz0ny> well ce slučajno pobrišeš apt.db
<dz0ny> pol si fucked
<dz0ny> al pa je ravno tist corrupted
<lynxlynxlynx> 14 ima zgleda Å¡e upstart
<lynxlynxlynx> fsck clean, fju :)
<lynxlynxlynx> starting mount filesystems on boot  [fail]
<lynxlynxlynx> en ext4 mora priklopit ... fail
<lynxlynxlynx> Å¡e rescue mode to uspe
<lynxlynxlynx> hmpf, zgleda majo ljudje redko težave pri tem koraku, samo en relevanten hit
<CrazyLemon> tadej top gear s022e08 - "special" :)
<zdobersek> NO MORE
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: kaj pa ce pozenes rocno?
<dz0ny> mount -a
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: luks verjento tud nimaš?
<dz0ny> kaj si pa delal?
<lynxlynxlynx> iz rescue mode se tud ne zažene (samo resume v meniju), bom pa probal še x ročno
<lynxlynxlynx> delal nisem nič, včeraj je bilo vse ok tudi po izpadu
<dz0ny> "izpadu" :>
<dz0ny> ele?
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<CrazyLemon> ja.. ampak je pršu nazaj! razn če je delayed effect :D
<lynxlynxlynx> in ne, nobene enkripcije
<lynxlynxlynx> x dela
<lynxlynxlynx> pam hints
<lynxlynxlynx> neki se je nasralo v config za locale
<lynxlynxlynx> in očitno zadeve niso dovolj robustne
<lynxlynxlynx> syntax error v /etc/default/locale in boom
<lynxlynxlynx> iow rešeno
<zdobersek> .plosk
<jabuk> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m00e9mCyWj1rqtbn0o1_500.gif
<zdobersek> .gif victory
<jabuk> http://www.quickmeme.com/img/ea/ea4671998341d9fbb6f7815394b49cb2890a50ac80b62802fb021c147c068d8e.jpg
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/uQr1ev7qkrXnq/giphy.gif
<zdobersek> f l a w l e s s
<lynxlynxlynx> fragile
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ksne rite
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<yang> Sem kupil kruh v avstrijskem hoferju inje sladkan
<idioterna> valda
<yang> oni tud solate sladkajo
<yang> vecino jedi, francosko solato, kumarice...
<zdobbie> the future is now! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tB2wDpDZ9k
<Pepelka> electronic way to deliver the ball to the referee in jeddah's derby - YouTube
<Pepelka> »https://www.facebook.com/eloshe«
<yang> eleh deleh d'hakum kefir
<yang> Naš katanc trenira take
<zdobbie> zoom zoom zoom https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfshAzV0FN4
<Pepelka> Nikon coolpix P900 83x optical zoom world record - video test on moon - YouTube
<Pepelka> »For licensing / usage, please contact licensing@viralhog.com«
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Unity 8 Desktop Gains a Slick 3D Task Switcher  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/ByFH-sKw4WQ/ubuntu-unity-8-desktop-window-switcher
<CrazyLemon> 3d ftw!
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny mr. robot pilot = mr. robot s01e01 ?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: true
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny k..ty
<CrazyLemon> still sux da ni na popcornu tho
<dz0ny> sej prilimas magnet pa mas
<CrazyLemon> how?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://ci.popcorntime.io/job/Popcorn-Experimental/
<CrazyLemon> sej to mam zdaj..beta
<dz0ny> ce z deb namestiš ti zna tud magnet handlad
<CrazyLemon> stran ni ponujala .deb ampak samo .tar.xz
<dz0ny> tole mas pol http://i.imgur.com/U0o7k3w.png
<zdobbie> wat en diskriminazie
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nope.. ni tega :/
<CrazyLemon> oziroma ne vem kako se to sploh odpre :d
<CrazyLemon> aja..folder icon ne ni tega pri meni
<zdobbie> :'/
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny that shit is broken
<CrazyLemon> inštaliram .deb
<CrazyLemon> in nikjer ga ni?
<CrazyLemon>  pop
<CrazyLemon> popcon-largest-unused  popd                   popularity-contest
<CrazyLemon> this aint no popularity-contest
<CrazyLemon> ampak ok..tale release vsaj dela veliko hitreje kot 0.3.6-2
<zdobbie> wat en lucky
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: lol
<dz0ny> še nisi slišal za opt
<dz0ny> pa fakin ikono maš v aplikacijah
<dz0ny> big one
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/IvCHPxh.png
<zdobbie> .yt alex metric open your eyes
<jabuk> Alex Metric ft Steve Angello - Open Your Eyes (Original Mix) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Or2Q0K0ClI
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sm.. ampak bloody thing ni najdlo v dashu
<dz0ny> works on gnome :D
<CrazyLemon> well it doesnt on unity :)
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/popcorn.png
<zdobbie> ksno mam delovno mesto v s.p._
<zdobbie> ?
<zdobbie> a sem direktor?
<zdobbie> deklica za vse
<CrazyLemon> CTO!
<zdobbie> pa cistilec
<dz0ny> https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/615431934345216001
<Pepelka> Elon Musk auf Twitter: "Cause still unknown after several thousand engineering-hours of review. Now parsing data with a hex editor to recover final milliseconds."
<zdobbie> to je blo se vcerej
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: JK Soul - Shoo Bee Doo.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny who broke the api?
<zdobbie> dans zjutri je tarnu, da jim po vec tisocih urah pregledovanja se vedno ni nc jasno
<CrazyLemon> .yt ms mr wrong victory
<jabuk> http://rack.3.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2U1L2NvbGJlcnRyZXBvLjVjNmYxLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/710824a0/764/colbert-report.jpg
<jabuk> MS MR - Wrong Victory (Acoustic) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_6srsj92R0
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2657-1: unattended-upgrades vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2657-1/
<CrazyLemon> winiiiiiiiii
<jabuk> http://t.qkme.me/3qlspk.jpg
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> uu atom is smart
<CrazyLemon> če odpreš file, ki ima svoj test file takoj odpre tudi test file
<CrazyLemon> http://road.cc/content/news/155572-cannondale-launches-new-caad12-disc-brake-option
<Pepelka> Cannondale launches new CAAD12 - it's lighter, stiffer, more compliant and available with disc brakes | road.cc
<Pepelka> »road.cc - the website for pedal powered people. Road cycling news, Bike reviews, Commuting, Leisure riding, Sportives and more«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ^
<CrazyLemon> thats hawt
<CrazyLemon> z diski seveda
<CrazyLemon> winter!
<jabuk> http://rack.3.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1LzFmL2hhcnJ5cG90dGVyLjYxNjYzLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/db79fc85/147/harry-potter.jpg
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> .obeti
<jabuk> h2>OBETI
<jabuk> V sredo, četrtek in petek bo povečini sončno in še topleje. V četrtek popoldne bodo v hribovitem svetu predvsem na severozahodu države možne posamezne nevihte.
<CrazyLemon> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<CrazyLemon> .napoved
<jabuk> h2>NAPOVED ZA SLOVENIJO
<jabuk> Ponoči bo delno jasno z zmerno oblačnostjo, občasno tudi pretežno oblačno.
<jabuk> Jutri bo delno jasno z zmerno oblačnostjo, občasno ponekod pretežno oblačno. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 10 do 16, na Primorskem okoli 18, najvišje dnevne od 25 do 30 stopinj C.
<CrazyLemon> .obeti
<jabuk> V sredo, četrtek in petek bo povečini sončno in še topleje. V četrtek popoldne bodo v hribovitem svetu predvsem na severozahodu države možne posamezne nevihte.
<CrazyLemon> .napoved
<jabuk> Ponoči bo delno jasno z zmerno oblačnostjo, občasno tudi pretežno oblačno.
<jabuk> Jutri bo delno jasno z zmerno oblačnostjo, občasno ponekod pretežno oblačno. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 10 do 16, na Primorskem okoli 18, najvišje dnevne od 25 do 30 stopinj C.
<CrazyLemon> it will do
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: yang loves you :>
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: tale detective je pa rather boring
<dz0ny> al se sam nen zdi
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny its all worth it when you see rachel
<CrazyLemon> miiiiiaaaaaaw
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> bom naredu skip k vidim vinceta
<dz0ny> vinkota
<jabuk> http://rack.3.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2U1L2NvbGJlcnRyZXBvLjVjNmYxLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/710824a0/764/colbert-report.jpg
<dz0ny> :>
<CrazyLemon> vince res sux balls :)
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/lmmBt.gif
<CrazyLemon> pa dej PR te caka da pofixa tale 'in*'
<CrazyLemon> vinko
<CrazyLemon> win
<jabuk> http://danceswithfat.files.wordpress.com/2011/08/victory.jpg
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<CrazyLemon> victory!
<jabuk> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-rmJLwpPevTg/UOEBgVNiVFI/AAAAAAAAFFY/-At3Z_DzBbw/s1600/dancing+charlie+murphy+animated+gif+victory+dance.gif
<CrazyLemon> winter
<CrazyLemon> good enough for me
<yang> žival, človek in Jezus/Bog http://jp.si/DSC04154.small.jpg
<idioterna> v čem je pa razlika med živaljo pa človekom?
<idioterna> tist gips vem da je cist drugacn
<yang> Ti si stalno zaljiv do verujocih, se cudno da ne delas razlik med queer populacijo
<idioterna> zakaj bi delal razlike med queer populacijo?
<idioterna> sej oni ne tolcejo vsak dan desetkrat po plehu sirom drzave
<yang> oz. cudno da se ti zdijo istospolne poroke bolj sprejemljive kot ljudje ki verujejo v nekaj
<idioterna> pa zarad njih mi ni blo treba cakat da sm bil star 35 da sm si loh semenovode prekinu
<idioterna> ne vtikajo se v moje zivljenje
<idioterna> tisti ki verujejo v nekaj se pa zelo radi
<yang> Ce te moti cerkveno zvonenje, je se dost lokacij kamor se lahko preselis, sej je podobno, kot ce bi zivel poleg tovarne ki povzroca hrup
<yang> ali pa poleg prometne ceste, kjer so skoz resilci
<yang> Ceprav je zvonenje pravno gledano izvzeto iz pravilnika o hrupiu
<zdobbie> yang: clovek je zival
<zdobbie> yang: jezus je bil clovek
<CrazyLemon> v pekel boš šel!
<CrazyLemon> boš janši družbo delal!
<zdobbie> => zivali so jezusi
<yang> zivali so velik bolj jezusi kot ljudje, ker niso pokvarjene
<zdobbie> mislim, da ne gre to tko v to smer
<zdobbie> tranzitivnost je jeba
<zdobbie> jeba ni nujno tranzitivnost
<yang> to pa neve m kaj pomeni
<yang> sam v katoliski veri zivali ne grejo v nebesa
<zdobbie> a grejo v pekel?
<idioterna> yang: kam se pa lahko v sloveniji preselis, da ne slisis cerkvenega zvonenja?
<CrazyLemon> na bbq!
<zdobbie> shvictorynox
<jabuk> http://rack.1.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1LzYyL2FuY2hvcm1hbi42NjJkYS5naWYKcAl0aHVtYgk4NTB4NTkwPgplCWpwZw/009ee80f/1c0/anchorman.jpg
<zdobbie> oyea
<yang> idioterna: v bs3
<idioterna> cerkev mate prakticno sred naselja, clovek
<zdobbie> ooo victorya
<jabuk> http://rack.0.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2RiL3RvbWZlbGRvbi41NmRjNi5naWYKcAl0aHVtYgk4NTB4NTkwPgplCWpwZw/05cd12cc/645/tom-feldon.jpg
<yang> jaz slisim malenkost zvonenja sam v nedeljo zjutraj
<zdobbie> idioterna: to ni slaba ideja, zarad turkov
<yang> idioterna: jst sem cist na drugi strani
<idioterna> aha ok
<yang> ob stadionu
<idioterna> jsm ob ranzirni postaji zalog
<idioterna> kjer bi morali vlaki zadusit ves ta verski rompompom
<idioterna> pa ne morjo
<yang> a slisis vagone k jih bremzajo
<idioterna> ker za vlake vela omejitev hrupa
<idioterna> in so moral zgradit zascitno ograjo
<idioterna> za pleh k farska banda tolce po njem pa ne vela
<yang> moj sosed je delal v zalogu na vlakih 30 let
<idioterna> slism k bremzajo ja
<idioterna> ponoc je tak zategnen skripanje
<idioterna> podnev se ga ne slis
<idioterna> sam ni motece, k je k glasba
<zdobbie> ampak vlaku je namen zivljenja prevazanje tovora, cerkvenemu zvoniku pa da pride v the stroj
<yang> prav da tok slisis ko bremzajo vlake ko skripajo bremze da je napol gluh od tega
<idioterna> za razliko od teh cudakov k tolcejo da se slis k da bi z zajemalko po AMCjevki
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> a ni mel zascite sluha?
<idioterna> sej majo vsi glusnike tam
<yang> mislm da ne
<yang> on je bil kretnicar
<idioterna> aja hm
<idioterna> to ne vem kko gre
<lynxlynxlynx> pa ergonomija ni lih stara veda
<yang> prej ko smo ziveli na drugem koncu ljubljane pa smo bli v visini cerkvenga zvona se je pa kr slisal, ni sans da bi spal po tistem dalje
<yang> pa ne mores se navadit zvonjenja, zmeraj zna biti motece
<CrazyLemon> nonsense.. mene ne moti
<dz0ny> sm bu v siski pod tisto cerkvijo zraven
<dz0ny> z ene strani vlak z druge zvonik
<dz0ny> sm spal ko top
<yang> dz0ny: hehe
<dz0ny> to se sam navadis in je mir
<yang> a si studiral v lj ?
<dz0ny> sure
<yang> vlaka se tut ne bi mogu navadit
<idioterna> mene moti zarad politicnga prepricanja
<idioterna> pa ker je bil 20 let tam pedofil, pa ga je cerkev scitila.
<yang> eni pravjo da tak zvok scasoma preslisis, sam slisis ga vedno
<idioterna> dunno
<idioterna> men je uresnic vseen
<idioterna> men gre na jetra sam to da majo poseben status v pravilniku o urejanju hrupa
<yang> zato ker je pac to katoliska drzava
<yang> in je tak hrup izvzet
<yang> isto je v vecini centralne evrope kjer so katoliki
<dz0ny> hm
<yang> tko da v evropi bi mel mal smolo se drugam selit
<dz0ny> vecina prebivalcev je katolikov
<dz0ny> sam nismo čist katoliška država :>
<idioterna> ja pa kaj ce je katoliska
<yang> pr vseh religijah mas procedure ki se nanasajo na povzrocanje hrupa
<zdobbie>  .yt pahor so what
<idioterna> men je vseen kaj mas pr religijah
<idioterna> zakon, ki zvonenje obravnava posebej, je protiustaven
<dz0ny> idioterna: ni, ker smo v ustavi zapisal da bomo spoštoval tud drugače misleče
<dz0ny> sploh pa če jih je večina :>
<dz0ny> kvorm and that
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQuTAPWJxNo
<Pepelka> The Expanse Trailer - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Thomas Jane stars as a detective in Syfy's upcoming series set 200 years in the future, after humans have colonized other worlds.«
<yang> Tale Elza Budau je mela pa kar osladne pesmi
<yang> pisala
<yang> zdele je na radio slo
<idioterna> dz0ny: to je nepomembno
<idioterna> dz0ny: ne mors rect "x je pa priviligiran"
<idioterna> ne smes!
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon je pa priviligiran
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<idioterna> zdobbie je pa protiustavn!
<zdobbie> free spech!
<zdobbie> speech
<idioterna> speach.
<zdobbie> libre speech?
<CrazyLemon> holy sh1t.. konec tedna bo 35°
<idioterna> kr nice
<idioterna> zihr spet ful ozona pr tleh
<idioterna> WHERE IT DONT BELONG
<zdobbie> FLY THEN
<zdobbie> FLLLLYYYYYYY
<idioterna> in to sam zarad avtov pa zrezkov
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYiOCctlPR0
<Pepelka> Al Murray proves that Britain has defeated every country in the world at war - YouTube
<Pepelka> »From the repeat of his 1998 show at Edinburgh's Fringe Festival.«
<dz0ny> http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/29/new-wikileaks-documents-reveal-nsa-spied-on-top-french-companies/
<Pepelka> New WikiLeaks Documents Reveal NSA Spied On Top French Companies | TechCrunch
<Pepelka> »Following last week's eavesdropping reports, WikiLeaks shared new documents with Libération and Mediapart. This time, the new documents reveal that the NSA..«
<upd> http://www.myfoxtampabay.com/story/29432409/police-investigating-reported-shooting-by-uber-driver
<Pepelka> Police investigating shooting involving Uber driver and passenge - FOX 13 News
<Pepelka> »Police in Clearwater tell FOX 13 they are investigating an argument between an Uber driver and a passenger outside a hotel Sunday night that resulted in gunfire.«
#ubuntu-si 2015-06-30
<napsy> jutro
<zdobbie> GUTEN MORGEN CIA
<napsy> saluti
<napsy> dz0ny: ping
<dz0ny> napsy: pong
<napsy> sory ko te to spet sprasujem, um tist tool za versioning ko si ze zadnjic omenu, kok se imenuje? :)
<napsy> zmer pozabim
<dz0ny> ansible
<napsy> tocn ja, thx :)
<idioterna> versioning? :)
<idioterna> a infrastructure as code :)
<CrazyLemon> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t647089
<CrazyLemon> oo pa danes je leap second day!
<napsy> wohoo
<napsy> kdaj pa se zgodi?
<CrazyLemon> The next leap second will be introduced in UTC on 30 June 2015 at UTC 23:59:60.
<napsy> ah cez 13 ur
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BM0oQIRIyrs
<Pepelka> Brumotti - Road Bike Freestyle 2 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Vittorio Brumotti does it again! Road Bike Freestyle 2 shows the Italian trials superstar taking it up a notch on a road bike. Follow GCN on YouTube: http://...«
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2652-1: Oxide vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2652-1/
<zdobbie> devictorylanxus
<jabuk> http://www.artschoolgeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/h7E4B96E6.jpeg
<CrazyLemon> how witty you are!
<CrazyLemon> in ne ne bom popravu victory regex :)
<jabuk> http://img.pandawhale.com/86036-victory-dance-gif-Despicable-M-EPnS.gif
<jabuk> M 1.6 > 17.km SV od HUMINA (GEMONA DEL FRIULI, ITALI @30/06/2015 01:39:47  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.42+N,+13.23+E
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 9.km SV od Å ENTJERNEJA @29/06/2015 20:00:03  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.9+N,+15.41+E
<zdobbie> vvvvictoryyyyyaaaaa
<jabuk> http://jeffatom.files.wordpress.com/2013/09/winston-churchill-says-we-deserve-victory.jpg
<CrazyLemon> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/06/30/worlds_best_vpns_fall_flat_in_security_tests/
<Pepelka> VPNs are so insecure you might as well wear a KICK ME sign • The Register
<Pepelka> »Brit boffins' test of 14 prominent privacy tunnels finds leaks galore thanks to IPv6 mess«
<zdobersek> no ipv6 leaks for me
<napsy> thats what she said
<kubanc> a je mel slučajno kdo probleme z HDMI audio v Ubuntu 14.04?
<napsy> men je delal to
<kubanc> noče mi zaznaz HDMI-ja...
<napsy> kero graficno pa mas?
<napsy> pa ker ubuntu?
<napsy> aja
<napsy> sm spregledu
<kubanc> Nvidia GeForce GTX 550 Ti
<napsy> poskus najprej poupdejtat sistem na 15.04
<kubanc> OK
<napsy> aja
<napsy> kubanc: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1668737
<Pepelka> [ubuntu] HOWTO: Ubuntu 10.10 Nvidia hdmi audio
<Pepelka> »Although this information is present in this forum in bits and pieces a new nvidia hdmi audio thread pops up every couple days. So for simplicity sake here's my attempt and a very simple howto instead of editing re-editing and reposting old information. First make sure you have nvidia proprietary drivers installed. hdmi audio does not work with nouveau/opensource. Open a terminal. Applications -> Accessories ->Terminal. Now type: cat /proc/driver/nv
<napsy> uh sam toje za 10.10
<kubanc> zdele je glih en updajt prjeltu za audio driverje
<kubanc> bom reštartal sistem da vidm...
<kubanc> nč drgač
<kubanc> grem upgrade sistema nardit
<napsy> lordy lord
<CrazyLemon> works for me!
<zdobersek> gotowardsvictoryyoumagnificentcuban
<jabuk> http://rack.3.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2U1L2NvbGJlcnRyZXBvLjVjNmYxLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/710824a0/764/colbert-report.jpg
<zdobersek> http://www.24ur.com/novice/svet/kaj-bo-o-patrii-reklo-finsko-sodisce.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Janša: Počasi prihaja čas plačila
<Pepelka> »Janez Janša se je na družbenem omrežju odzval na odločitev finskega prizivnega sodišča v Turkuju. To je namreč razsodilo, da dokončno zavrne obtožbe proti četverici visokih predstavnikov orožarskega podjetja Patria zaradi sumov podkupovanja slovenskih predstavnikov pri prodaji oklepnikov. Tožilstvu ni uspelo dokazati obtožb v zadostni meri.«
<zdobersek> ta bi prav rad bil podkupljen
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yxyCLoYfexo
<Pepelka> LiquiGlide: Nonstick coatings leave zero waste behind - YouTube
<Pepelka> »The days of wasting condiments — and other products — that stick stubbornly to the sides of their bottles may be gone, thanks to MIT spinout LiquiGlide, whic...«
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CIwVqpNWgAEM_X9.jpg:large       holy sh1t ker font uporablja
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kater ze
<dz0ny> many many
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pojma nimam but my eyes hurt
<zdobbie> http://arstechnica.co.uk/tech-policy/2015/06/eu-plans-to-destroy-net-neutrality-by-allowing-internet-fast-lanes/
<Pepelka> EU plans to destroy net neutrality by allowing Internet fast lanes | Ars Technica UK
<zdobbie> :'/
<Pepelka> »Potentially a big defeat for EU internet users, online startups and future innovation.«
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hr0ckdRnVsE
<Pepelka> This is Bullshit - YouTube
<Pepelka> »The Wire's Cedric Daniels tells it like it is.«
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwN6dPNXklg
<Pepelka> Kanye West vs Freddie Mercury - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Kanye West vs Freddie Mercury duel! I do not own the rights to any of this material. Video was created by Q1043.com blogger Sam Valorose«
<CrazyLemon> kako bodo uničili net neutrality ? ker ne bodo dovolili traffic shapinga?
<CrazyLemon> "shapinga"
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LnFfsflm_js
<Pepelka> Beyond Shrink and Pink: Women in Cycling Part 1 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »We proudly present the first part of our new series Beyond Shrink and Pink! Read the article here http://goo.gl/BU9jSd We travel to Italy and Scotland to tal...«
<zdobbie> specialized services
<zdobbie> zero-rating
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: v petek mas start Gira v LJ
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie vem ja
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<CrazyLemon> !g mcbike
<Pepelka> McBike and Sport, Smithers BC - Bike, Fish, Run and XC - Smithers ... http://www.mcbike.ca/
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> !g mcdonalds mcbike
<Pepelka> McDonald's Targets Hipsters With Its Burger Bike Tote | WIRED http://www.wired.com/2015/06/mcdonalds-targets-hipsters-burger-bike-tote/
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ^
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: idc
<CrazyLemon> sure you do
<zdobbie> not really
<zdobbie> anyway
<CrazyLemon> such a hipster thing to do!
<upd> http://money.cnn.com/2015/06/29/technology/greece-bitcoin/
<Pepelka> Greeks are rushing to Bitcoin - Jun. 29, 2015
<Pepelka> »The world's largest Bitcoin exchanges say they've seen a surge of business from Greece.«
<idioterna> nc novga
<dretn> p. peer še uči na FRI?
<CrazyLemon> ne vidim razloga zakaj ne bi :)
<dretn> men je na predstavitvi diplomske rekel da je php mrtev jezik.
<dretn> in da ima python prihodnost
<CrazyLemon> python definitivno ima prihodnost :)
<CrazyLemon> php pa ni mrtev..sadly
<zdobersek> TI IMAS PRIHODNOST
<zdobersek> ker si priviligiran
<CrazyLemon> ti partaj..hipster
<zdobersek> op me first
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2015/06/30/peiter-zatko-leaving-google/
<Pepelka> Top Googler leaves to set up new cybersecurity agency
<Pepelka> »One of Google's most well-regarded security researchers is leaving the company, reportedly to help the government beef up its cybersecuity. Re/code is re«
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/VVJldn_MmMY
<Pepelka> Hackers Testifying at the United States Senate, May 19, 1998 (L0pht Heavy Industries) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »L0pht Heavy Industries testifying before the United States Senate Committee on Governmental Affairs, Live feed from CSPAN, May 19, 1998. Starring Brian Obliv...«
<CrazyLemon> lol @ nicknames
<zdobersek> 'Uporabo prostokodne programske opreme v javni upravi bo zagovarjal ... Krejzi Le Mon. Izvolite, gospod Le Mon.'
<CrazyLemon> le mon sounds pretty fancy
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny danes je AMA s tistim ki je naredu mr.robot
<zdobbie> redditaur
<zdobbie> anyway
#ubuntu-si 2015-07-01
<slax0r> morning
<dz0ny> ahh https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/437#issuecomment-117427124 he did it again
<Pepelka> timeX.google.com provide non standard time · Issue #437 · systemd/systemd · GitHub
<Pepelka> »systemd upstream«
<zdobbie> 'shall we use timeX.bing.com instead?'
<dz0ny> mah ne to sam poettering je neprofesionalen
<dz0ny> spoiled child that is
<zdobbie> y
<napsy> jutro
<CrazyLemon> o/
<CrazyLemon> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/greek-bailout-fund#/story    lol.. že 600k €
<Pepelka> Greek Bailout Fund | Indiegogo
<Pepelka> »CrowdFunding a bailout fund for Greece. By the people, for the people.«
<yang> haha
<napsy> lol
<zdobbie> niko nas ne sljivi http://www.24ur.com/novice/svet/foto-to-so-drzave-v-katerih-je-verjetnost-terorizma-najvecja.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - INTERAKTIVNI ZEMLJEVID: To so države, v katerih naj bi bila verjetnost terorizma največja
<Pepelka> »Po terorističnem napadu v Tuniziji, v katerem je med drugim umrlo 30 Britancev, je britansko zunanje ministrstvo objavilo zemljevid držav z različnimi stopnjami teroristične ogroženosti. Svojim državljanom svetuje, kam je varno potovati in kam ne. Španijo in Francijo, na primer, postavlja ob bok Somaliji, Pakistanu in Libiji.«
<CrazyLemon> a low threat is still a threat!
<msevph> Lol
<msevph> Vsaj na enem mestu je fajn da ne zanimamo nikogar
<CrazyLemon> http://www.radio1.si//img/Gallery/Photo/ko_49fdc90b-0f07-4b49-b8c8-c70b362d497d.jpg      <- the way to do it
<msevph> Lol izjemni kolesar
<CrazyLemon> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t647134  nooooooooooooooooo!
<dz0ny> sam intel jezijo :)
<dz0ny> no worries
<dz0ny> #wintel is unbreakable sad #pcmasterrace
<dz0ny> said*
<idioterna> https://xkcd.com/553/
<Pepelka> xkcd: Pirate Bay
<napsy> :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: check your APU privilege boi
<zdobbie> .gif bye bye bye
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/Qdk7jQBfBK6je/giphy.gif
<zdobbie> .gif nsync bye bye bye
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/Eut9W5gUG6iIw/giphy.gif
<msevph> A mislte da je ful bad vtis ce pozabs ime od kadrovnice :)
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> she doesnt know your name either
<msevph> Good hehe
<msevph> I'm just a number
<dz0ny> uninterested candidate now
<msevph> To bi blo res top da bi me Lek zaposlil
<dz0ny> ah no pol ma na corpo strani zihr slikco pa ime
<msevph> Ma ne use majo zaklenjen
<CrazyLemon> good luck msevph
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 25.2°C
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 24.1°C
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 25.7°C @01.07.2015 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 62% severozahodnik 2.2 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:20:58, Kulminacija: 11:09:59, Sončni zahod: 18:59:01
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 38min 03s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> lies all lies
<msevph_> Se strinjam, k je bil kr mrzu k sm se vrgu not hehe
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lCQN8DaelY
<Pepelka> Garmin Varia Rearview Radar: World’s First Cycling Radar - YouTube
<Pepelka> »New Varia™ rearview radar from Garmin is the world’s first cycling radar and helps create a safer cycling environment by warning cyclists of vehicles approac...«
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da sm najdu world smallest bolt/screw
<CrazyLemon> https://doc-0c-7g-docs.googleusercontent.com/docs/securesc/358hn6r88opjs02beh7ao09ergj2hrrq/fbqu81slp83eb8s6mu3gloteo1l5v737/1435744800000/05297006492043000332/05297006492043000332/0B5GR1adjrwwbeU5LWG82V25UMzg    za primerjavo
<Pepelka> Google Drive
<Pepelka> »Create and share your work online and access your documents from anywhere. Manage documents, spreadsheets, presentations, surveys, and more all in one easy to use productivity suite. It's easy to get started - just upload a file from your desktop.«
<CrazyLemon> tisto je en US of A cent
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 4.km SZ od PIVKE @01/07/2015 10:29:05  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.7+N,+14.16+E
<kubanc> jov, a mi zna kdo pomagat. zadevo sem sicer ze objavil na Ubuntu svetovni forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2284648
<Pepelka> Problems with graphic card drivers GeForce GTX 550 Ti and Ubuntu 15.04
<Pepelka> »Hello, My graphic card drivers worked well under Ubuntu 14.04, but my HDMI audio was not recognized. So I decided to upgrade my Ubuntu to version 14.10. After the upgrade I found out that my graphic card driver is not working well, so I decided to upgrade to the latest version of Ubuntu. That is 15.04. At first every time I could not see the desktop only the log in window. But when I entered my password, the screen went black for a few moments and t
<CrazyLemon> svetovni forum :D
<napsy> ja no :)
<CrazyLemon> kubanc a imaš integrirano intelovo zravn v laptopu?
<kubanc> zdele sm na leptopu
<kubanc> ta problem mam pa na stacionarcu
<CrazyLemon> sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa <-- tole ni enako ppa-purge :)
<CrazyLemon> ppa-purge ti odstrani tudi pakete ki si jih namestil iz tistega ppaja
<CrazyLemon> tole pa kar si ti naredu ti odstrani samo ppa
<kubanc> a morm zdej nazaj dat ppa-je
<kubanc> ker mi javlja napako?
<kubanc> Updating package lists w: There is no public key available for the following IDs: 63F7D4AFF6D61D45
<CrazyLemon> ja.. ker ppa-purge hoče odstranit pa si ti že odstranil ppa
<kubanc> ahm ok..
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če bo kaj boljše ampak vsaj troubleshooting bo easier
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi upgrade je bil nekako pointless :)
<CrazyLemon> nekako tko kot da ti ne dela radio v avtu pa greš kupit nov avto :)
<kubanc> a tole nardm za ppa: udo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<kubanc> *sudo
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: ja kako pa drugace?
<slax0r> a se bos zajebavu z radiem in ga usposabljal, ali kupil nov avto?
<CrazyLemon> kubanc
<slax0r> kupil nov avto, hitrej
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> slax0r hitreje ja.. če je avto na zalogi, kaj pa če ni?? :)
<slax0r> pa kupis drugega :P
<CrazyLemon> kubanc slax0r pravi da boš mogu kupit drugo kartico.. ati recimo
<CrazyLemon> :p
<slax0r> ^ :P
<kubanc> ja itak
<slax0r> drgac pa, z avtoradiji se ni za igrat, vsaj ne na avtih ki imajo serijske radije, odstranitev ali zamenjava le tega lahko povzroca vrsto drugih napak
<kubanc> zakaj bi sel kupovat drugo kartico
<kubanc> ce je ta dovolj zmogljiva?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r kakšno vrsto drugih napak? :)
<CrazyLemon> čisto nič ne povzroči če veš kaj delaš
<slax0r> kolegu na A8, ko je zamenjal avtoradio je odpovedal pol armature, pol elektronike ni vec delal
<CrazyLemon> i quote myself <CrazyLemon>: čisto nič ne povzroči če veš kaj delaš
<CrazyLemon> :D
<slax0r> js ce menjam avtoradio, mi odpove prikaz potovalnega racunalnika na armaturi
<kubanc> še zdej ne vem zakaj bi moral keš stran metat če mi s to grafično kartico vse deluje normalno
<slax0r> razen ce dam na avtoradio nek pretvornik al neki
<slax0r> kubanc: it was a joke...
<CrazyLemon> sj mu bova povedala da je joke ko kupi novo kartico :D
<slax0r> ah shit
<slax0r> sm zajebu pol
<kubanc> ahm ok, sorry, nekak sm rahlo sfrustriral ker se s tem problemom ubadam že 2 dni...
<CrazyLemon> kubanc ampak a vidiš kje si sedaj v primerjavi z včeraj? :D včeraj si vsaj imel sliko..danes je nimaš :)
<CrazyLemon> but its fun coz its linux!!
<kubanc> sm mel sliko ampak nič zvoka :D
<CrazyLemon> jah zvok si verjetno mel samo ne prek hdmija :)
<kubanc> čist mozno ja
<kubanc> v glavnem abrakadabra da vidmo kaj bo zdej
<kubanc> še vedno nič..
<CrazyLemon> jah kateri paket pa si namestil prek xorg-edgers?
<slax0r> a skype 64bit ze obstaja za linux?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r jp
<slax0r> mja
<slax0r> sam za ubuntu in debiaan
<slax0r> debian*
<CrazyLemon> of course
<slax0r> dynamic je se zmeraj sam 32
<slax0r> zto mi pa mic ne dela :D
<CrazyLemon> kupi nov računalnik !
<CrazyLemon> :p
<slax0r> saj bom !
<slax0r> :p
<slax0r> moram mal upgerjdat
<slax0r> upgrejdat*
<slax0r> ffs
<CrazyLemon> i'm happy with my apu :$
<CrazyLemon> kubanc na forumu praviš da si namestil nvidia-340 nvidia-settings po ppa-ju
<CrazyLemon> preveri z apt-cache policy nvidia-340
<CrazyLemon> pa apt-cache policy nvidia-settings
<CrazyLemon> iz kje sta se ta dva paketa namestila
<slax0r> js bom pa verjetnu upgrejdu na fx-9***
<slax0r> pa r9 280x ali pa r9 290
<CrazyLemon> but why?
<CrazyLemon> mislim fx-9***
<slax0r> games and stuff
<slax0r> ker je cheaper?
<CrazyLemon> but its hotter and less powerful
<slax0r> than?
<CrazyLemon> i-stuff
<slax0r> but cheaper
<slax0r> pa performance ni tolk razlike
<slax0r> lazje in boljse se navija
<slax0r> heat? custom loop
<slax0r> fucks given: 0
<slax0r> no, 9*** al pa 8370
<slax0r> se nisem odlocen :P
<kubanc> CrazyLemon: nvidia-340: Installed and candidate:340.76-0ubuntu2
<CrazyLemon> kubanc ja.. iz kje prihaja candidate
<kubanc> nvidia-settings: Installed, candidate: 346.59-0ubuntu1
<CrazyLemon> to je useless info če ne napišeš iz kerga repositorija prihaja
<kubanc> nvidia-340: 500  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu vivid/restricted amd64 Packages
<Pepelka> Index of /ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> ja.. kaj pa candidate?
<kubanc> nvidia-settings: 500  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ vivid/main amd64 Packages
<Pepelka> Index of /ubuntu
<kubanc> potem mi piše pa samo še 100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<CrazyLemon> hm.. si zalaufal apt-get update&apt-get upgrade ?
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> poglej si kako tutorial ker ne vem če je potrebno po namestitvi nvidia driverja kaj še zalaufat.. da purgea stare nastavitve
<CrazyLemon> kak*
<kubanc> sudo apt-get update mi Å¡e vedno javlja there is no public key available for tehe foloowing key Ids:...
<CrazyLemon> a za edgers?
<CrazyLemon> a nisi odstranil tega?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/ubuntu-ringtail-nvidia.html       ta tutorial zgleda kul.. upam da ne boš delal kopiral vse kar piše :)
<Pepelka> How to install Nvidia drivers in Ubuntu 13.04
<CrazyLemon> method 2 is your method
<CrazyLemon> pa other tips and tricks might be useful
<kubanc> sm dal sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys IDNumber pa mi napiše da key not found on keyserver
<kubanc> ne vem kateri je tale key
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/OYNnFpI.gif
<kubanc> CrazyLemon: če grem po temle tutorialu k si napisal najprej zbrišem vse driverje k jih imam inštalirane?
<dz0ny> thats old
<dz0ny> ti sam nvindia-updates namesti
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: tist bi blo treba umaknit
<dz0ny> nobenga ppa
<dz0ny> nič
<Sky[x]> lp
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<zdobersek> ohjej http://www.scribd.com/doc/270137312/Bitstamp-Incident-Report-2-20-15
<Pepelka> Bitstamp Incident Report 2-20-15
<Pepelka> »Bitstamp Incident Report 2-20-15«
<upd> ga bojo že dobil 1x
<CrazyLemon> This content was removed at the request of Bitstamp Ltd.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.docdroid.net/159hk/270137312-bitstamp-incident-report-2-20-15.pdf.html
<Pepelka> 270137312-Bitstamp-Incident-Report-2-20-15.pdf - DocDroid
<Pepelka> »Document 270137312-Bitstamp-Incident-Report-2-20-15.pdf on DocDroid«
<CrazyLemon> sam so pa naivni
<CrazyLemon> da grejo kr odpirat linke, ker jim en random dude ponuja vstopnico za koncert
<idioterna> pa da majo windowse pa office
<zdobersek> well, gotta open those .docs somehow
<idioterna> less works for me
<CrazyLemon> torej v bistvu samo 'novinar' je bil tako pameten da ni klikal random linkov :D
<upd> sej niso bili linki ampak datoteke .doc prek skypa
<CrazyLemon> right ... torej even worse :)
<upd> če te pa nekdo doda na skypu pa ti ponuja nek deal, in se pretvarja da je nekdo pomemben pa bi tak vsak sprejel datoteko
<CrazyLemon> kak deal? fckin vstopnice za koncert? anketa o bivšem delodajalcu? dhl te bo zihr kontaktiral prek skypea pa ti ponujal delo :)
<upd> sej to je tak vseno, če te hočejo nategnit te bojo tako ali drugače, problem je da je imel dostop sploh do wallet.dat iz leptopa
<idioterna> LorD_DDooM: nice bianchi
<idioterna> upd: "tak vsak" mogoce, js pa zihr ne
<LorD_DDooM> idioterna: o7 za pozdrav na Dalmatinovi
<idioterna> sanjal se mi ni kdo bi loh bil, sam ubuntu dres sm vidu :)
<sasa84> juhuuu mucki ;)
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu dres vidu in nato pozdravu? well you surprise me every day idioterna
<idioterna> o sasa84
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ne sej me je on pozdravu
<idioterna> js ponavad ne pozdravlam prvi, k sm pussy
<CrazyLemon> idioterna no vidiš..to pa makes sense :)
<idioterna> sasa84: neki zanemarjas internet zadne case
<idioterna> sasa84: upam da se mas fino :)
<sasa84> haha :)
<sasa84> živjo idioterna ;)
<idioterna> zivjo
<sasa84> ja...že več kt mesc sem skoz v lj... prvo smo rihtal za predstavo, zdej mam en teden otroke mal čez
<sasa84> sej bom kej domov pršla :P
<idioterna> kul
<sasa84> zdej pa gledam, d bi nrdila eno spletno stran... sm pa rekla, d grem Å¡e mal na irc :D
<idioterna> lepo
<dz0ny> sasa84: CrazyLemon obvlada
<dz0ny> zdej je nov ubuntu.si naredu
<sasa84> dz0ny: sem dobivala mejle kaj vse se je spreminjal :D
<sasa84> in morm pohvalt, d je spletna res ful lepa
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a veš zakaj je CrazyLemon nov ubuntu.si naredu? zato da ni treba več delat na ubuntu.si.. :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: sedi, 5!
<CrazyLemon> pa fyi.. tudi r33d3m33r je delal na strani :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: a wordpress je Å¡e zmer kao top?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 top of the top :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: mhm, vem...sm dobivala mejle iz github
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 vem da si..vsi v ubuntu.si skupini smo jih :)
<CrazyLemon> speaking about the devil :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: kok nujne so podatkovne baze za stran? kdaj to zadevo res nucaš?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kadar želiš wordpress :D
<sasa84> css pa ne nuca tega a ne?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 god no :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a ti bi stran za une vaše pornografske videe ki jih snemate na obali?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: tiho!
<sasa84> vse zblebetaš!
<sasa84> aaaaa!
<sasa84> :\
<sasa84> to bi moglo bit presenečenje :\
<CrazyLemon> people have the right to know ...
<yang> o sasa84 , long time no lake
<sasa84> o janček ;)
<yang> Kaj je nov'ga v Rakeku ?
<sasa84> yang: ne bi vedla...me že več kt mesc ni blo :P
<sasa84> lažem...2x vmes sem šla na kofe :P
<yang> aha, preseljena torej, kam v ljubljano ?
<CrazyLemon> he's back! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xhsnSPKP_g
<Pepelka> A Special Announcement - Review - Comedy Central - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Grant celebrates Forrest's return to the show, and the duo answers questions from the press about Season 2. Watch more Review: http://on.cc.com/1Nkxz7a«
<sasa84> začasno preseljena v lj :)
<yang> zacasno pomeni, da si srecna v novi vezi, ampak ne ves ali se bo obneslo in zato zacasno ? :
<sasa84> yang: ne bit tko pecajzlast no...nobene veze ni :)
<yang> no pol pa napisi ker bife mas blizu, da te povabimna kavo 1x
<CrazyLemon> dont do it..he wants your panties
<yang> as you wish
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> yang: podkev (moste)...na zaloški :)
<yang> a je to blizu spanskih borcev ?
<yang> tm se da parkirat
<CrazyLemon> a tak si ti
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<yang> kak ? z avtom se vozim po lj,ja
<sasa84> yang: tako ja...španski borci so skor čez cesto
<sasa84> uuu idioterna...pohvalt se ti morm!!!
<sasa84> po lj...kle okol pa kej do btcja al pa tko (če ni glih kakšna extra velka stvar)...grem z biciklom :)
<sasa84> sm si prpelala en star gorc pa furam :)
<sasa84> a dobim kudos? :P
<idioterna> sasa84: dobis jih 10
<idioterna> sasa84: vsakic k ne gres z motornim prevozom pomagas resevat okolje!
<sasa84> ole!
<CrazyLemon> lies all lies
<CrazyLemon> če se ne vozimo z avti potem vsa tista nafta gre v morje ..in pol sux k se vse mora pol spucat pa to
<CrazyLemon> pa veš koliko nafte bi pol meli.. A LOT!
<yang> sasa84: zacni prakticirat voznjo po nalivih, da bos dobr na zimo prpravlena za bicikl
<idioterna> sasa84: vids, eni ti ze zavidajo veter v laseh
<yang> idioterna: ves kok vetra jst dobim pr 60kmh pa sipe dol
<idioterna> uzivas v zastrupljanju vseh nas
<idioterna> pohvalno.
<yang> ja zdej k mam ze mal dotrajan avspuf fino smrdim kolesarjem
<idioterna> predvsem samemu sebi
<yang> jst nc ne voham
<yang> zadaj je avspuf
<yang> se vedno manj svinjam kot ti z dizlom
<idioterna> js nimam dizla
<yang> Vasa Toyota ni dizel
<idioterna> nasa je
<idioterna> ampak svinjamo manj kot ti
<idioterna> ker se ne vozimo en pa po en na morje
<yang> naceloma dizli bolj svinjajo
<idioterna> najbolj svinjajo tisti, ki se vozijo sami
<CrazyLemon> idioterna a si pol nabavu hibrida?
<idioterna> ne, jeseni ga bom, ce bo potreba
<idioterna> zdej kaze da se bodo otroc kr s kolesi vozil v mesto
<yang> idioterna: ce je vec oseb v vozilu, pomeni da je avto bolj obtezen, torej bolj svinja kot ce se en sam vozi
<idioterna> dobr si to zracunal
<idioterna> kadar je masa avtomobila enaka nic to v resnici drzi
<yang> se vedno z mojo povprecno porabo 6-7 litrov 95 oktanskega relativno malo svinjam
<idioterna> mi z naso 4 litrov dizla ko se 4je not vozimo precej manj svinjamo
<idioterna> poleg tega da se vozimo precej bolj redko kot ti
<yang> mogu bi pogledat dejanske meritve izpusnih plinov s tehnicnega pregleda, samo ti jih ne dajo za spomin v prometno
<upd> kaj se spet obremenjujete, če vsi prešaltamo na kolesa pa še naši otroc bomo glih en tolk manj onasnažili kot tovarne na kitajskem v enem dnevu
<yang> ja upd
<idioterna> upd: kitajske tovarne ne povzrocajo pljucnih bolezni v ljubljani
<idioterna> od yanga avto pa jih.
<yang> idioterna: moj avto je na spodnji meji kar se tice izpustov, no pac avspuf bom mogu 1x zamkenjat predno dol pade
<idioterna> yang: js mam evro 5
<dz0ny> nagradno vprašanje: a svetloba potuje čez 1kg Au?
<upd> ne
<yang> idioterna: ti si komot privoscis boljsi avto in bi dejansko lahko manj onesnazeval, ce bi segel v denarnico, jaz si pa boljsega ne morem privoscit...
<idioterna> dz0ny: odvisn kok na tenko je stolcen
<idioterna> yang: jaz si komot privoscim, da se _ne peljem z avtom_
<dz0ny> upd: idioterna nope http://theconversation.com/scientists-discover-fundamental-property-of-light-150-years-after-maxwell-43928
<Pepelka> Scientists discover fundamental property of light – 150 years after Maxwell
<idioterna> in grem s kolesom na morje in ne onesnazujem prakticno nic v primerjavi s tabvo
<dz0ny> it does
<dz0ny> it gets spin
<yang> idioterna: to je pa tvoja sportna odlocitev, eni tut radi body buildajo, ne se pa zdi bedarija
<idioterna> dz0ny: kr zanimiv
<dz0ny> razlika je sam da če potuje skozi zrak ali vakum tega spin nima
<idioterna> yang: ne, to je moja odlocitev za cisto okolje
<yang> idioterna: kr pejt s kolesom na morje, jst sem rad sveze oblecen tud tam na dopustu
<idioterna> yang: ja, mi pa placujemo s svojim zdravjem za tvojo necimrnost
<dz0ny> "nima spina"
<yang> idioterna: v afriki so pa lacni
<yang> kaj bos naredil za to
<idioterna> placujem jim da se solajo
<yang> jim ja
<idioterna> ja, ti jim pa orozje prodajas
<idioterna> baraba si.
<yang> idioterna: dejansko ce jaz ne bi avta rabil za v sluzbo se vozit, bi lahko bil tud brez, ker je itak en sam strosek
<idioterna> ves dnar k ga za bencin zmeces nakonc pristane v rokah tistih psihicov tam k orozje nabavlajo
<idioterna> avta ne rabis za v sluzbo se vozit
<idioterna> samo prepricujes se da ga
<idioterna> ampak v resnici ga ne
<yang> ja, bolje bi bilo da zgubim dodatno uro in pol za voznjo z avtobusom, pa tudi kjer delam so nedostopne lokacije z busom
<idioterna> sej obstajajo tut drugi nacini
<idioterna> ti si pac izbral najslabso moznost
<yang> zakaj najslabso ?
<idioterna> ker je najdrazja za vse nas
<yang> v bistvu je najboljsa
<idioterna> ne, ni
<yang> omogoca da se vozim ne glede na vremenske razmere
<idioterna> tebe stane najvec denarja, nas pa najvec zdravja
<idioterna> no, lahko bi si kupil samohodno havbico, to bi blo verjetno se mal slabs
<yang> a staro mamo tut sekiras, k kadi pa ti zastruplja otroke, od tega bos prej umrl kot od avtomobilskih izpustov
<idioterna> sam bi se zihr pritozeval da nima klime
<idioterna> kero staro mamo?
<idioterna> v nasi hisi ni kadilcev
<idioterna> moja mama kadi, ampak zivi v semicu
<idioterna> do sem se pa ne voha tega
<yang> aha pomota, sem misli da dedek in babi kadita
<yang> mene pa dejansko moti to da sosedje kadijo, ker sem nekadilec, ampak imajo vso pravico kaditi doma, ce jim tako pase
<yang> zaenkrat se ni prepovedano
<yang> doma kadit
<upd> a bi prepovedal če bi lahko ? :)
<yang> jah, nevem v ameriki ponekod so prepovedali, morda b ilahko prepovedali kajenje v strnjenih naseljih v individualnih hisah pa ne, ne vem
<yang> ker tukaj je zakajen tudi skupni hodnik od tega
<sasa84> upd: kadiš?
<upd> sasa84, da
<sasa84> če kadiš, se presel na vas... :P
<upd> sem na vasi :)
<sasa84> upd: dobrodošel v naši stranki :P
<yang> jst sem primoran vohati to da moj sosed kadi
<idioterna> yang: js sem pa primoran vohati to da se ti vozis z avtomobilom
<yang> pa tut nimam mu kaj nasprotovati, ker ne dela nicesar ilegalnega
<idioterna> mislm da so avtomobili vecji problem
<idioterna> tko da dejmo najprej to prepovedat
<idioterna> vsaj znotraj obvoznce
<upd> sasa84, kere pa
<sasa84> yang: a z mano bi šel na kavo tud če kadim?
<yang> sasa84: ja
<sasa84> upd: davidoff gold (navadne, ne ta tenke)
<yang> sasa84: sem navajen hodit na pijaco s kadilci
<idioterna> js ne hodm na pijace
<idioterna> tut z nekadilci ne
<yang> idioterna: a jih kar domov vabis pa na kitaro igras
<idioterna> ne
<yang> zakaj pa ne hodis na pijace ?
<upd> sasa84, ql
<idioterna> ne vem
<idioterna> cudn mi je sedet v lokalu pa pit
<yang> sasa84 sej lahko se dobiva tut pr idioterni
<idioterna> rajs grem v park na sprehod
<yang> ne rabva na pijaco it
<sasa84> pa prnesem Å¡e jaz kitari in bova z idioterna kt simon & garfunkel
<yang> idioterna: sej jst tut ne visim vsak dan po bifejih, tu in tam se pa s kom zmenim
<idioterna> js ne znam dobr spilat kitare
<yang> sasa84: haha
<idioterna> no sej simon in garfunkel tut ne i guess
<sasa84> hello darkness my old friend...
<idioterna> verjetn sta mela glossy monitorje k sta to pisala
<yang> kle v naselju je nekaj stalnih tipov ko visijo po bifejih, mislim vedno so tam ko grem mimo, pac neka taka navada na bife
<yang> precej drag hobi
<idioterna> ja no men pa ne sede bit v bifeju
<idioterna> sm rajs zuni
<yang> sej si lahko v bifeju na vrtu
<yang> mal se soncis
<idioterna> ja, kr lousy
<idioterna> zakva bi to pocel ce se loh sprehajas
<idioterna> pa ne sedis pr mer
<yang> kakor komu pase
<upd> ma kwa se boš premikal
<yang> men soseda zdej veckrat rece, ce pridem pred solo na igrala, k tja otroke pelje
<yang> vcas sva pa hodila v bife na pijaco
<upd> greš v lokal s frendi spiješ 6 piv, kelnarco 2x za rit zagrabiš če ne padeš s stola prej, 1 škatlco cigaret skadiš
<upd> peleš pjan dam, vidiš srne tud tam k jih ni
<yang> upd: :)
<sasa84> lol upd :D
<upd> majka je to :)
<sasa84> upd: po 6 pirih pa valda nis pijan in lohk vozš no :P
<upd> mja 6 je ravno da ti zapaše enih 10 je ravno fajn za furat
<upd> pol kr letiš po cesti, pa še kolesarji se umikajo v travo
<idioterna> this is why we can't have nice things
<sasa84> haha :D
<yang> :)
<yang> hja
<upd> tko je, drugi dan se pelješ po isti poti, se čudiš kera budala je vse znake ob cesti podrla
<yang> idioterna: doniraj pa nared kampanijo za donacije za izgradnjo kolesarskih stez ob cestah, tko kot so na nizozemskem in danskem
<idioterna> nah
<idioterna> bom rajs doniral za kampanjo da se prepove avtomobile
<idioterna> pa nastavi ovire k jih z avtomobili ne mores prevozit, z bicikli in pes pa lahko
<yang> ja to drugo ti ne bo uspelo
<yang> za uno prvo pa bi ljudje donirali
<yang> sej tut na nizozemskem niso avtomobili prepovedani
<yang> samo bolj so mislili na kolesarje ob izgradnji cest
<idioterna> valda da so prepovedani
<idioterna> sam tam pac ne rabs zakona za to da se ne peljes z avtom
<idioterna> je dost da te stare mame grdo gledajo
<idioterna> pa izberes kolo, da te ne.
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/another-hot-javor-ridge-race.jpg
<idioterna> tkole
<sasa84> miške...jaz grem
<sasa84> pridkani bodte pa se kej tipkam Å¡e :)
<sasa84> tipkamo
<sasa84> zdej bom bl pridna za irc :D
<yang> lahko noc, tut jaz grem
<sasa84> nočk
#ubuntu-si 2015-07-02
<yang> Nothing beats a good milkshake in the morning
<idioterna> is that a sexual reference?
<napsy> lol
<yang> idioterna: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dtXSFDbm0U
<Pepelka> THE WORLDS BEST BANANA MILKSHAKE - Smoothie Tuesday 028 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Check out more Smoothies here http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLn97RAtUadvkKxwUpv9PjRdIJGhGrl0Hc Ingredients Below Please Visit My Web Site http://steve...«
<yang> Juhu regres je bil
<napsy> score!
<napsy> :)
<yang> in to ne slab
<yang> gremo pit ! :)
<zdobbie> .yt celebrate
<jabuk> Pitbull - Celebrate (from the Original Motion Picture Penguins of Madagascar) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqLs0CBNoSA
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-C_jPcUkVrM
<Pepelka> GoPro: Wingsuit Flight Through 2 Meter Cave - Uli Emanuele - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Uli Emanuele pilots what is possibly the most technical and difficult BASE jump ever. For the past 3 years Uli has been dreaming about and preparing for what...«
<idioterna> evo, taksni ste
<idioterna> http://imgur.com/raEGh70
<Pepelka> Mr. Ferrari had a simple dream - Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur: full of all the magic and wonders of the Internet.«
<CrazyLemon> dr. ferrari also had a dream!
<CrazyLemon> mhm ...
<zdobersek> tis but an orange juice
<idioterna> http://bou.si/rest/srsly.jpg
<CrazyLemon> nism vedu da si tak hipster
<skyx> kak predlog kj narociti tanovga kindla?
<skyx> kje*
<CrazyLemon> harvey norman!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> GREEMOOO-OOO
<zdobersek> GREEMOOO-OOO
<zdobersek> V HARVEY NORMAN
<napsy> radio ena much?
<CrazyLemon> radio ena 2much!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/iz-sveta-znanih/pravi-detektiv-sparckal-glavna-igralca/368821  dz0ny :/
<Pepelka> Pravi detektiv sparčkal glavna igralca :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Na snemanju druge sezone Pravega detektiva se je, kot kaže, razvilo ljubezensko razmerje med dvema protagonistoma - Rachel McAdams in Taylorjem Kitschem.«
<CrazyLemon> android users.. a se da kako naštimat "quick response" oziroma templatee za sms? pa da ne odgovarjaš na klice ampak smse
<dz0ny> http://imgur.com/Oj7XFH5
<Pepelka> Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur: full of all the magic and wonders of the Internet.«
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a ti ex girl ne da mira :)?
<dz0ny> HTC has this by default
<napsy> js bi tut to mel
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny vem ja.. sam default android tega nima
<CrazyLemon> vsaj js ne najdem
<CrazyLemon> za klice obstaja.. za smse pa ne
<napsy> ka pa je ze klice?
<yang> idioterna: evo v Lendavi so pojedli pecivo s konopljo, pol so pa eni splezali na kozolec in so jih mogl gasilci spravit dol
<yang> to je bla tista zastrupitev
<idioterna> v lendavi?
<idioterna> a ni blo v zalcu?
<CrazyLemon> napsy za klice imaš v Phone app -> settings -> General -> Quick responses
<yang> oz. morda druga to je blo na enmu pikniku
<CrazyLemon> in tam dodaš kaj želiš poslati kot quick response
<idioterna> yang: kolk jih je pa umrl
<yang> http://www.slovenskenovice.si/crni-scenarij/doma/zastrupljeni-s-thc-peki-v-pecivo-dodali-konopljo-niso-povedali
<Pepelka> Zastrupljeni s THC: »peki« v pecivo dodali konopljo, a niso povedali | Slovenskenovice.si
<Pepelka> »Pet udeležencev piknika je kmalu po zaužitju peciva zaznalo nenavadne telesne znake, zaradi katerih je eden poiskal tudi zdravniško pomoč.«
<yang> komot bi kaksen s kozolca padu
<napsy> CrazyLemon: a hudo, pa nism vedu :)
<CrazyLemon> napsy to je že dolgo notri :) pač da nisi nevljuden pa samo odj.. enga/o ampak da mu tudi poveš zakaj si ga/jo odj... :D
<napsy> kdaj pa se to aktivira?
<CrazyLemon> napsy ko te nekdo kliče imaš možnost poslat quick response
<napsy> hm aja, ka pa ce mas nastiman na potiho, se da tut to aktivirat
<CrazyLemon> napsy dvomim.. ker recimo da nekdo ve da to uporabljaš ko imaš potiho potem bi ti teoretično lahko nabil račun :)
<napsy> teoreticno ja
<yang> http://www.slovenskenovice.si/crni-scenarij/doma/prijavila-da-partner-razbija-stanovanje
<Pepelka> Prijavila, da partner razbija stanovanje | Slovenskenovice.si
<Pepelka> »Policisti so posredovali v eni od primorskih vasi.«
<yang> hehe
<napsy> such anger
<yang> tale GoPro ma se hujse kaskaderje kt redbull jebentis
<idioterna> yang: a ti si ze kadil travo?
<napsy> :)
<idioterna> k se mi zdi da si zelo narobe predstavljas kako to zgleda
<idioterna> js se nism nikol vidu nobenga k je travo kadil da bi mel tezave z ravnotezjem
<idioterna> pomoje si zamesal z zastrupitvijo z alkoholom
<yang> spet si pameten
<yang> bom ti naslednjic brownieje prinesel za probat, bos pokazal kako nimas tezav z ravnotezjem
<yang> sej ti bom reku da so s cokolado delani
<idioterna> ocitno pojma nimas
<yang> ti nimas pojma k se trave nis kadil, jst sem jo ze
<napsy> hehe
<napsy> otroc, otroc
<CrazyLemon> js sm bil enkrat blizu enga ki je kadil travo!
<CrazyLemon> does that count??
<yang> ne, k nis inhaliru !
<zdobersek> nikol nisem kadil, so pa zraven mene rolal
<zdobersek> v enem primeru so pokadil, potem smo se pa sli naprej smucat
<zdobersek> nbenga problema z ravnotezjem
<zdobersek> tko da ne vem, kaj bluzis
<CrazyLemon> pri smučanju se zibaš levo desno! kako veš da ni bilo to posledica marihuane?!?
<zdobersek> ker se zibas levo desno tud ko nisi zadet
<zdobersek> nekok je to point cele aktivnosti
<skyx> CrazyLemon: se da nastavit sam je nekje tam kjer imas seznam klicev se mi zdi
<CrazyLemon> skyx a reply na smse? v messengerju ni te možnosti da uporabiš template :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek mogoče so pa vsi smučarji mamilarji??
<yang> zdobersek: ce niso plezal na kozolce na smuciscu, ze ni bla zadost mocna trava
<zdobersek> ce so pr Zalcu splezal na kozolec, pol najbrz niso mel problema z ravnotezjem
<yang> dol niso znal pridt
<napsy> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CI2e_iMUMAAT-KN.jpg:large
<zdobersek> can you debug it?
<napsy> well, it has an integrated race detector
<CrazyLemon> tale je zihr frizer
<CrazyLemon> :p
<yang> zenski avto
<yang> al pa za tipe k so pod meter 60 velki
<zdobersek> .yt william turner that's not good enough
<jabuk> William Turner ~No Air~ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THMQfFmODfY
<zdobersek> napsy: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lN-KHmHz5NU
<Pepelka> That's Not Good Enough! 1 hour - YouTube
<napsy> yes
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72jto7gcGeY#t=41m49s
<Pepelka> Moj Ata, Socialistični Kulak - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Celoten film moj ata socialistični kulak«
<napsy> ah ti rdeckarji
<napsy> mam tezavo s pralnim strojem
<napsy> takrat ko se bobnic polni z svezo vodo, se stara odteka
<napsy> zdj pravilno je da to dela neki casa, pol pa nadaljuje s pranjem
<napsy> men pa skos odteka in priteka voda
<napsy> ma kdo kak nasvet? :)
<yang> servis
<napsy> sm pustu dans cez noc prat
<napsy> in je lepo celo noc to delal
<napsy> ko pa mal prestavim program naprej pa spet dela
<yang> vprasaj elektronike na #s5tech.net
<yang> ampak verjetno ti servis ne uide
<yang> ceprav...se ti splaca tudi pozanimati o ceni servisa, novi pralni stroji tudi niso vec dragi, tej ki so enostavni
<yang> odvisno kok star stroj imas
<yang> men je enkrat crknil senzor za grelec, pa sem sel samo po tist delcek, pa me je prislo pod 10 eur
<yang> moj sosed se spozna na pralne stroje , vcasih jih je servisiral, zdej pa ne pocne vec tega
<metalcamp> yang: real men fix this stuff themselves
<yang> ja, na elektroniko se moras spoznat
<idioterna> na travo tut
<yang> napsy: ce je gorenje, imas vecino rezervnih delov na zalogi v crnucah
<idioterna> sam ti se ne
<yang> napsy: ce se je pa racunalniku kaj razstelal, pa ga bos moral reprogramirati, pa zna bit ze drazji postopek, magari vprasaj na slo-tech forumu, lahko da ti to kaksen ceneje naredi, ce se spozna
<yang> idioterna: jah, ti se itak na vse spoznas
<idioterna> ja, js velik berem
<yang> lahk se napsyju pomagas pralni stroj popravt
<idioterna> napsy: kaj je pa crknl
<napsy> idioterna: voda se skos menjava
<idioterna> js drugac popravlam pralne stroje k jih sofirajo cpuji
<idioterna> aja to ti je prebil na pumpi
<idioterna> to mors zamenat
<idioterna> al pumpo al pa ventil
<idioterna> to se dogaja predvsem tam k majo visok pritisk v vodovodu
<napsy> tk se mi zdi ko zacaran krog
<napsy> not gre sveza voda, ven pa odteka
<idioterna> pa pumpa skos dela?
<napsy> ja, skos odteka voda
<yang> napsy: pr men nardi cikel, stara odtece in potem sveza pritece noter
<idioterna> ja to ti prebija al na ventilu pa pol pumpa dela zarad nadtlaka
<idioterna> al pa pr pumpi
<idioterna> ka mas to zaen stroj
<napsy> candy
<idioterna> jsm zdej popravlu mielete pa gorenjete
<idioterna> aha to pa nism se odpiru
<napsy> tak ni moj, je od lastnice stanovanja
<napsy> sam sm mislu ce se da kj na hitr naredit
<yang> napsy: zoprno je k ne mores cakat z umazanium perilom, mors cimprej dat popravt
<idioterna> dunno, bi mogu prebrat navodila
<idioterna> ce nimas froca ni panike
<napsy> yang: sj drugace pere pa vse, sam je treba rocno program naprej dat
<napsy> cene stoji tam pa skos vodo kuri
<napsy> pride v ta state pa zalocka dokler mickan naprej ne prestavis program
<yang> napsy: a si vsaj poklical candy servis, sej je vec teh serviserjev, pomoje ce mu opises napako bo tocno vedel kaj je treba zamenat kot je ze idioterna napisal in ti bo direkt povedal ceno servisa
<napsy> ustav se pa cist vedno tam ko voda cikla
<napsy> yang: nism se nic, to mi je dans zvecer zalocku
<napsy> dans ponoc*
<yang> a si probal resetirat dat iz elektrike vn kabel
<napsy> nop
<yang> dej to probi
<lynxlynxlynx> hah
<napsy> bom poskusu
<yang> to probi prvo, potem pa se enkrat operi
<yang> ce se napaka ponavlja pa poklici servis
<CrazyLemon> http://ferfud.si/
<Pepelka> Ferfud
<Pepelka> »Klikni in poskusi tudi ti!«
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ATTENCION
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie boobs?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: 5.7. v KP!
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie aja to..sm vidu ja
<zdobbie> zdej si vidu, ja
<yang> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CI3CJ9eWoAEQm7C.png
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/officially-environmentally-friendly.jpg
<yang> sperm free man !
<idioterna> ja nism sperm free
<idioterna> sam ne stresam je naokol
<idioterna> tko da basically zdej ne morm vec gresit i guess
<yang> a "naprava" isto funkcionira ?
<idioterna> fant od fare
<zdobersek> unless u god-like
<idioterna> kera naprava
<idioterna> ja nimam vec celga semenovoda
<idioterna> http://img.webmd.com/dtmcms/live/webmd/consumer_assets/site_images/articles/image_article_collections/anatomy_pages/penis.jpg
<yang> mislim po obcutku, a je drugace kej
<idioterna> mal nad tisto crtico
<idioterna> ja suni prav da ne obcut nobene razlike
<idioterna> niti med odnosom niti v okusu niti nc
<yang> jah ona ne, kaj pa ti ?
<yang> v funkionalnem smislu
<idioterna> funkciji cesa?
<idioterna> misls ce mam enake erekcije?
<idioterna> ja.
<yang> ja nevem a te kej boli
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> uresnic sm se vozu s kolesom 40 ur po operaciji in ni blo nobenih tezav
<idioterna> je pa 2 tedna trajal da se je rana do konca zacelila
<zdobersek> na #ubuntu-si-ginekologi prosim
<idioterna> ker so sivi pocas vn hodil
<idioterna> ok ja
<idioterna> zmenen
<Sky[x]> o kaksni opraciji vi to?
<idioterna> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vasectomy
<Pepelka> Vasectomy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> zdobersek: za moske tezave so urologi, ni glih isto
<idioterna> ja mene je ginekolog operiral
<idioterna> pa 4 studentke so zravn gledale
<zdobersek> yang: vabljen na #ubuntu-si-pikolovci
<yang> pa si ziher da ti ni Conchite naredu iz oneta ?
<zdobersek> RIIIISEEEE LIKEEEE AAA PHOEEENIIIIIIIXXX
<idioterna> pojma nimam kaj nej bi to pomenil
<yang> haha
<yang> Wurst weg
<idioterna> a da mi je odrezal penis?
<yang> ne
<idioterna> mislm da bi opazil po kolicini krvi
<yang> da ti ga nardi v Conchito
<idioterna> ne vem kaj to pomen
<idioterna> da mi je brado gor nalimal?
<yang> hahaha
<yang> Tko kot Salomeja, da te predela
<yang> po domace
<idioterna> ja dej povej strokovno, k ne vem kaj je salome
<yang> nardi ti tamalo iz tavelikega
<idioterna> a to sploh loh ne da bi odrezal?
<yang> nevem kako se to nardi
<yang> baje da uporabi penis za izdelavo
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLlMTn_Jzok lol @ diaphragm
<Pepelka> Wet Hot American Summer: First Day of Camp - Official Trailer - Netflix [HD] - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Join us July 31 for Wet Hot American Summer: First Day of Camp, a limited 8-episode series coming to Netflix. It's the first day of camp in this outrageous p...«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.google.si/nonprofits/
<Pepelka> Google za neprofitne organizacije
<lynxlynxlynx> a smo padli noter?
<lynxlynxlynx> hmm, izgleda je malo več
<lynxlynxlynx> ni samo adwords
<idioterna> yang: dvomim
<idioterna> yang: ampak pojma nimam
<lynxlynxlynx> rabiš pa poljuben status v javnem interesu
<yang> https://www.indiegogo.com/greek-bailout-fund.html
<idioterna> ja, smo ze prispeval
<idioterna> sam zgleda ne dovolj
<idioterna> sej je bbc napisal
<idioterna> da bi moral vsak dat dobrih 500 evrov za celoten dolg
<yang> 3 evre po evropejcu
<idioterna> ne sam za tolk kot so moral vrnt
<idioterna> ja za 1.6bn
<idioterna> sam to je bil sam en obrok enga kredita
<yang> nej grejo ven iz EU in nazaj nardijo drahmo kot valuto
<idioterna> k je zapadu 30.
<idioterna> ja super
<idioterna> zihr bodo bols zivel ce ne bodo mogl nicesar uvozit
<idioterna> k severna koreja
<yang> sej ne rabjo nic uvazat oni majo veliko eksporta
<CrazyLemon> like what?
<yang> bodo mel pac dajatve tko kt v srbiji
<idioterna> ne rabjo nic uvazat?
<CrazyLemon> yang a si bil v srbiji? :)
<CrazyLemon> +kdaj
<msevph> Loh pa prodajo par otokov
<yang> CrazyLemon: hvalabogu ne
<msevph> Loh bi slovenija ksnga kupla hehe
<yang> CrazyLemon: sem pa dost na tekocem s stanjem tm
<CrazyLemon> yang vidim ja :)
<CrazyLemon> yang ne verjamem
<idioterna> jsm ze bil v srbiji
<idioterna> velikrat
<idioterna> kr uredu je
<idioterna> sploh beograd, k so mal bl skulirani ldje
<idioterna> pa v nisu je blo tut kr kul
<CrazyLemon> idioterna no povej mu povprečno plačo v srbiji pa naj jo primerja z grško :)
<yang> 200 eur je
<yang> mal vec 200-300
<idioterna> ja, tm nek 150
<idioterna> majo srbski uradniki
<CrazyLemon> ja
<yang> v grciji majo precej visje place
<yang> ampak kar sem hotel izpostavit je to, da je v srbiji pac drag uvoz, carina al pa stvari ki se tam prodajajo
<yang> tko da poznam dobro enega ki zivi v beogradu
<yang> in pravi da si tezko kaj privosci z 300 eur place
<yang> res pa je da dobis cevapcice za 1 eur
<idioterna> ja, k nimas pojma
<idioterna> kdo bo pa grkom kej prodal, ce ne bodo mel nc za placat?
<idioterna> uvoz ni neki k se kr zgodi
<yang> kdo ne bo imel, vedno bodo posamezniki ki bodo imel
<idioterna> mors placat za stvari
<msevph> 3D Printed Exoskeleton Hands found on #Thingiverse http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:892654
<Pepelka> 3D Printed Exoskeleton Hands by 3DPrintIt - Thingiverse
<Pepelka> »New Exoskeleton Arms >>> https://sellfy.com/p/Zr0t/ 3D printed exoskeleton hands that I made for a bit of fun. If you want to watch a video of it in use https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7T-S3UFR-0. For the latest 3D printed exoskeleton updates visit https://sellfy.com/3DPrintIt. My website is http://3dprintit.com.au/. DESCRIPTION PLEASE READ THE MANUAL BEFORE PRINTING The manual is in the .zip file. I designed the hand using ABS plastic the more inf
<yang> isto bo kot v katerikoli drugi drzavi
<idioterna> ja kdo bo pa uvozu krvno plazmo?
<idioterna> plenice za invalide?
<idioterna> kdo bo uvazal barvo za ceste?
<idioterna> noben
<idioterna> drzava bo nehala funkcionirat
<yang> a ti mislis da je bolje da ostanejo v EU pa da jim drzave se vec denarja namenijo
<idioterna> javno zdravstvo in solstvo in ceste in vse bo cist v kurcu
<yang> sej nikol ne bodo mogli poplacati dolga
<idioterna> ja, mislim da je to bolje
<idioterna> to ni res
<CrazyLemon> am.. ne vem če bi se strinjal s tem da ni res
<yang> ker se denar ocitno itak steka na neprave racune
<idioterna> morajo se temeljito prestrukturirat, ampak mi jim nismo zato dal denarja, da bi oni prezivel
<CrazyLemon> oni najprej morajo spremenit svoj odnos do davkov :)
<CrazyLemon> potem pa bodo lahko poplačali marsikaj
<idioterna> nemske in francoske banke so jim posodle ogromn dnarja, ki so ga potem oni zapravl za nemske in francoske izdelke kupit
<idioterna> nemci in francozi in prakticno cela eu
<idioterna> je s tem dolgom financirala gospodarsko rast
<yang> ma glej idioterna v Evropi ni drzave ki bi vec zasluzila s turizmom kot Grcija in Spanmija in obe drzavi sta na mejo bankrota, enostavno niso placeval nobenih davkov
<idioterna> yang: avstrija zasluzi vec
<idioterna> also
<yang> ma ne vec, ce res
<idioterna> mi smo jim dal dnar, oni so ga pa vrnil nemskim in francoskim bankam
<idioterna> skratka, nimajo ga.
<yang> avstrija dobro trzi svoje turisticne kapacitete to je res, ampak v avstriji ti vsak da racun, se meni so ga dali ko sem bil na voucher v hotelu
<yang> zato denarja tam ne zmanjka
<yang> ker se zelo bojijo inspekcije, ker so hude kazni
<idioterna> a, zato
<idioterna> v grciji pa zmanjka ker ne dajejo racunov?
<idioterna> mnogo si ti naivan
<yang> ja goljufali so ocitno
<yang> v grciji jaz nikol nisem racuna dobil
<msevph> Ce so nevem kok miljardo pa pol davkov utajil
<idioterna> grcija skor 30% manj zasluzi od turizma kot avstrija
<yang> sej sem bil tam dvakrat
<idioterna> msevph: miljardo pa pol?
<msevph> Ja
<idioterna> msevph: dolga majo 323 miljard.
<msevph> Vem sam letos so tok al nevem kko
<idioterna> ja se prav so mogl 323 let utajevat po miljardo na leto
<msevph> Vrjetn so prejsnja leta se vec hehe
<yang> idioterna: v avstriji se derejo za tabo "Herr noch ein zent hier" v Grciji pa ti zaokrozi 5 centov na gor pri racunu in ti razlike sploh ne vrne
<idioterna> mislm da vi ne razumete dobr mednarodnih financ
<idioterna> yang: in to je razlog da so nelikvidni?
<idioterna> tvoji predsodki se men ne zdijo pomembni v tej debati
<yang> kok bi jim pa po tvoje morala se evropa posodit
<yang> kar neomejeno dajat vsako leto par miljard ?
<msevph> Js bi jih vn vrgu
<yang> jst tut
<yang> nej majo spet Drahme nazaj
<idioterna> vama se sploh sanja ne kaj govorita
<idioterna> evropa jim je POSODILA DENAR, KI SO GA VRNIL NEMSKIM IN FRANCOSKIM BANKAM
<idioterna> oni tega dnarja nimajo.
<idioterna> skrti nemski pa francoski bankirji ga majo
<yang> ja no ce nimajo denarja, je brezveze da vztrajajo v EU
<idioterna> k so ga posojal k da je zastonj
<idioterna> ok, tkole se zmenva
<idioterna> js ti posodm 30 jurjov za nov avto
<idioterna> ti bos kupu nov avto
<idioterna> drzava ti bo dala 30 jurjov zato da jih bos loh men vrnu
<yang> posojal so , dajal so kredite, tko kt slovenske banke, drzavljani pa bodo placevali dolgove
<idioterna> pol te bo pa zaprla v cuzo za 30 let
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> in zakaj neb nemski bankirji placal skode?
<idioterna> ce so dajal kredite na lepe oci
<idioterna> zakaj smo mi placal te kredite?
<idioterna> in kaj majo grki od tega?
<idioterna> oni majo se vedno dolg, tko kot so ga mel prej
<idioterna> sam banke se hihitajo
<yang> ja naj vzamejo denar tistim ki so dobili kredit pa naj oni placajo
<yang> al pa naj jih zaprejo
<idioterna> kdo?
<yang> sej se ve kdo je dobil
<idioterna> ne, ve se kdo je dal.
<idioterna> in ce je dal svoj dnar, je njegov problem.
<idioterna> nej izterja kokr ve in zna
<yang> ja no
<yang> terja evropska unija oz banke ki so posojale
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> evropska unija, torej mi
<idioterna> smo posodl dnar grciji, da ga je lahko vrnla bankam, ki so neodgovorno posojale
<idioterna> samo zato da se ni nemski bancni sistem sesu sam vase
<idioterna> in tega nismo nardil za zabavo ampak zato ker bi nas zelo drago stalo ce bi nemske banke postale nelikvidne
<yang> sej pr nas mormo tut drzavljani bacne kredite zdej odplacevat
<idioterna> nismo pa s tem nardil cist nobene usluge grciji
<yang> mene je skor kap zadela, ko sem sel polagat dnar na NLB, pa so mi racunali polog 2.50 eur
<yang> sej sem se kmal jih znebil zatem
<idioterna> ocitno mas prevec dnarja
<idioterna> ce ga bankam dajes
<yang> ja, pokrivanje minusa, res ga mam prevec
<yang> polog je bil 2.50 dvig pa 4 eur
<yang> tut ce s i20 eur dvignu
<idioterna> svasta
<idioterna> cudne banke mate to
<idioterna> mene je 3500 minusa stal 10 na mesec
<idioterna> k sm ga mel dva mesca
<yang> jst sploh ne morem za 3500 v minus
<yang> to je kr dober kredit
<yang> za 10 eur na mesec
<idioterna> fino ga je met ja
<yang> ce rabs karkol kupt
<idioterna> ce kej zagusti
<idioterna> aja ne za kupt ne vem
<idioterna> jsm mogu firmi posodt
<idioterna> k sm caku da placajo racune
<yang> to je tko kt so eni kupli avt ona lizing, na 80 obrokov, ol ga je pa prodal -15% dobil 20.000 eur in pac odplaceval se un kredit 8 let
<yang> ce ni mogu dobit kredita na banki
<yang> da so prsli do dnara
<idioterna> men banke skos turijo kredite
<idioterna> mislm, ponujajo jih
<idioterna> enga gotovinskega sm zdilu za euribor+2.5
<idioterna> k je cenejs k ce bi prodaju sklade al pa bitcoine
<yang> vsi tej svetovalci dobijo provozijo od zneska ki ga sklenejo s stranko, sicer par promilov samo, ampak se pozna
<msevph> A je ksn bitcoin bogatas med vami hehe
<yang> ce stranka polozi 100.000 eur, lahko dobijo tud do 1000 eur provizije
<yang> ja idioterna
<yang> on ma kr dost bitcoinov baje
<idioterna> 300
<idioterna> men se ne zdi dost
<yang> se ga splaca s THC strudlom pocastit pa na kozolc poslat
<idioterna> dvomm da bi me loh na tako foro dobu
<msevph> Haha
<yang> 300x230
<yang> ni mal dnarja
<msevph> Zj so kao kolacki popularni hehe
<idioterna> yang: kako ni mal?
<idioterna> dva cloveka loh za 1 let zaposlis s tem
<yang> ja po trenutni vrednosti ni mal denarja
<yang> ce bi mel 300 btcjev 4 leta nazaj pa bi blo mal
<yang> po tredanji vrednosti
<msevph> A tko lepo raste, to je pa nice
<yang> ja 230 eur je 1
<msevph> Tist k je cist na zacetku kupu je vrjetn vesel zj
<msevph> Kok so bli na zacetku?
<yang> jst poznam unga k je pizzo kupil sej idioterna ve ker je to
<yang> msevph: jst sem jih 100 dobil za 10 usd
<msevph> Omg dabe, kako dobr, sam zj je too late zame hehe
<yang> ampak nimam jih vec
<CrazyLemon> ker si pico kupil?
<yang> da si nau kdo domisljal da jih doma skrivam na kakem kljucku
<msevph> Lol
<yang> ne, ker so potem uno stran z walleti ukinl in mi ni cisto nic ostalo
<msevph> Damn
<msevph> A kr ukradl so ti jih
<yang> http://www.coindesk.com/bitcoin-pizza-day-celebrating-pizza-bought-10000-btc/
<yang> ja
<Pepelka> Bitcoin Pizza Day: Celebrating the Pizzas Bought for 10,000 BTC
<Pepelka> »Today, bitcoiners the world over will celebrate the anniversary of the world's most expensive pizza.«
<msevph> A pol bi jih kao lokalno mogu met na klucku
<msevph> That sucks yang
<yang> ja nekje offline jih moras imeti shranjene
<yang> idioterna pa kukr vem jih je nekaj naminal pol pa pozabil in ko je na novo odkril wallet so bli ze vredni okol 1000 eur
<msevph> Pismo tist k jih je recimo za tisoc naminal al pa kupu ce jih je blo mogoce kupt ma zj $$$$$
<idioterna> sej sm skos spremljal
<idioterna> kaj se dogaja
<yang> no ta tip k jih je 10.000 za pico zapravil je izumil GPU miner, zato je stalno minal po 50 coinov na blocku par mescev zapored
<yang> in najbolj vsec mi je ko je napisal "3 millions USD seems a good price for a pizza, when you are hungry"
<msevph> Lolz
<msevph> Slabo mi bo
<msevph> Kle v sloveniji pa job nemors dobit da bi tiste revne cekine zasluzu hehe
<yang> ja res je
<yang> tough world
<yang> mislim ce bi jaz dal 10.000 BTC za pico
<yang> bi se celo zivljenje zrl
<yang> to je vec denarja kot ga zadanes s sedmico
<msevph> Js tut
<yang> no pa tudi ce bi jih imel 300 kot jih ima idioterna, jih ne bi dolgo sparal
<yang> dokler so se kaj vredni
<msevph> Ka pa te ostali dogecoin pa to a je se ksn tak perspektiven?
<yang> nihce ne ve
<yang> kam bo sla vrednost
<yang> ni kazalcev
<yang> dejansko ceno doloca trg na crypto exchangeih
<yang> torej povprasevanje in ponudba
<yang> pri pravih delnicah imas vsaj neke kazalnike uspesnosti, tukaj pa vprasanje
<yang> idioterna: kaj menis o tej ideji da bodo zdaj posegli v blockchain, ali to pomeni razpad ?
<yang> oz dva bitcoina
<yang> fork
<msevph> Ja a ne mors ksnga trenda gledat?
<yang> msevph: lahko gledas edino nihanja na exchangeih
<yang> ampak kot sem napisal, tam doloca ceno povprasevanje in ponudba, tezko predvidis kako bo jutri
<yang> msevph: sej imas se okoli 1000 alternativnih cryptocoinov, miljon DOGEjev lahko kupis za 100 eur, in potem cakas nevem par let, predno bodo kaj vredni morda
<yang> ce te mika sprobat jih lahko kupis na weselldoges.com
<msevph> A ta je legit, good to know
<yang> ja, mislim, dejansko jih dobis s te strani
<yang> kokje legit te niti ne zanima
<yang> vazno da jih dobis v denarnico
<yang> msevph: ce zelis malo spekulirati obstaja spletna stran ki kaze graf rasti
<yang> in tam vidis katerim coinom se skozi cas zvisuje cena
<yang> zdaj jih je poleg bitcoina se ogromno drugih
<msevph> Ja bi pogledov kateri je najbolj obetavn hehe
<idioterna> yang: nc ne vem ce bojo kej "posegal v blockchain"
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek martyn is back https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kX_hn3Xf90g
<Pepelka> Martyn Ashton - Back On Track - YouTube
<Pepelka> »After sustaining a life changing injury in 2013, Martyn Ashton, mountain bike and Road Bike Party legend, is Back On Track. Subscribe to GMBN: http://gmbn.eu...«
<yang> idioterna: a ne ves da je sedaj debata o tem
<yang> da bi razbil blockchain
<idioterna> debate so ze skos
<idioterna> forkas pa loh sam tko da nov currency nardis
<yang> msevph: http://coinmarketcap.com/
<Pepelka> Crypto-Currency Market Capitalizations
<Pepelka> »Crypto-currency market cap rankings, charts, and more«
<metalcamp> yang: si imel v mislih pumperspicks.com?
<yang> ne poznam te strani
<msevph> Kul stran yang
<upd> če boste trgoval crypto je bittrex.com cryptsy.com c-cex.com
<yang> ja teh exchangeov je res veliko
<upd> prvi dve sta največji
<upd> cryptsy je za doge, ker je velik liquidity
<yang> za bitcoin se mi zdi da je bitstamp med bolj popularnimi
<yang> samo za trgovanje vecinoma ze povsod zahtevajo dokumente
<upd> ne bittrex, američani ne marajo stamp oz. kot pravijo it is stampin :)
<upd> jaz trgujem na okcoin.com ne rabiš dokumentov pa še leverage imaš
<yang> za majhne zneske brez problema kupis na weselldoges.com in potem na cryptsy menjas v poljubnialtcoin
<upd> tud za bittrex ne rabiš dokumentov, če samo trgoješ
<yang> mislis ce trgujes samo med altcoini ?
<yang> ce pa zelis nakazilo na banko pa rabis posredovat dokumente ?
<yang> mislim, da je dobra opcija te cryptocoine integrirati kot placilno sredstvo za neko svojo trgovino ali storitev
<yang> na tak nacin zlahka prides do coinov
<upd> Current Price: $ 0.225466 / 1K Dogecoin trenutno je cena 75 satoshijev toj 0.00075btc ja kar je 255.74$ torej 0.191805$ za 1k
<yang> ja sej pravim
<yang> miljon DOGEjev je okol 100 eur tm nek
<upd> aja pravim da so dražji na weselldoges
<yang> pa ce imas druge altcoine lahko komot menjas na cryptsy
<yang> ja drazji so
<upd> ja za keš dobit al pa nakazat pa rabiš dokumente ja..
<yang> mislim da je idioterni uspelo tut brez dokumentov
<upd> mislem če hočeš nakazat iz banke, lahko pa kupiš na atmju
<upd> al pa kje drugje jih.. je polno strani
<yang> nevem pa ce ne pozna osebno teh ljudi ki vodijo exchange
<upd> localbitcoins.com ne rabiš dokumentov
<upd> i think
<yang> upd: ja na ATMjih v Sloveniji jih brez problema kupujes
<yang> mislim pa da ATMji ne izplacujejo denarja, ampak jih samo prodajajo coine
<upd> mja jih vsak teden kupim
<upd> izplačujejo do 20€ al 50€
<upd> en je two-way
<upd> ostali so 1 way
<yang> kako pa si nakazes v wallet ?
<yang> a poskeniras kak QR code
<upd> ja bitcoin wallet imam na telefonu pa poskeniraš
<upd> povežeš na wifi pa vidiš
<yang> od katerega ponudnika mora bit wallet ?
<yang> coinbase ?
<upd> ne vem, sam napišeš bitcoin ta k je povsod na win linux
<jabuk> http://thejointblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/victory.jpg
<upd> ne
<upd> !g android play bitcoin
<Pepelka> Bitcoin Wallet - Android Apps on Google Play https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.schildbach.wallet
<yang> hm nevem jaz nebi zaupal nekim random wallet aplikacijam
<yang> ce je recimo uradna coinbase aplikacija potem se gre
<idioterna> yang: ja, poznamo se
<idioterna> ce ne ne bi slo
<yang> recimo da ni backdoorana
<upd> sej ta ni neka random ampak je od pravi bitcoin developerjev
<idioterna> sej ce bi mel probleme zarad mene bi jim pac poslal dokumentacijo
<yang> idioterna: ja to je drugo, osebna poznanstva
<idioterna> upd: kako pa to ves?
<upd> Bitcoin Wallet developers  - 17. junij 2015 - PEGI 3 PEGI 3
<idioterna> upd: kako ti pa to karkol pove?
<idioterna> PEGI 3 je tut nice
<idioterna> "za otroke od treh let naprej"
<yang> upd: jaz bi jih na tvojem mestu raje shranil offline
<idioterna> totally.
<upd> ja no dober dvomim da je scam lol
<CrazyLemon> thats what luka kodric said!
<idioterna> vsak se zase odloc
<CrazyLemon> :p
<upd> bedarija ne bi imela 1 miljon prenosov
<upd> če bi bil backdoor notr
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> tko k windows niso preinstalled na vecini laptopov
<idioterna> ker majo not backdoor.
<upd> Razvijalec
<upd> Obisk spletnega mesta
<upd> Pišite na bitcoin.wallet.developers@gmail.com
<upd> ja no več al manj vsi to uporabljajo
<upd> sicer pa jih tak ne hranim na telefonu
<yang> upd: verjetno nisi prebral ko sem na zacetku napisal, da so men 100 coinov ukradli z online walleta
<idioterna> slis se kr trustworthy
<upd> ja k si n00b
<idioterna> bitcoin.wallet.developers@gmail.com
<upd> ker uporabljaš online wallet
<upd> :)
<idioterna> tacga maila si neb mogu kr en random tip nardit
<idioterna> ane
<upd> ja sej je link na gitgub pa preveri kodo pa sam skompajlaj če si paranoičen
<yang> verjetno kradejo samo tiste wallete, nad 10 BTC :)
<upd> če bi enmu vkradli bi ta javil
<upd> in bi aplikacija bila odstranjena
<upd> simple as that
<yang> javljajo lahko stalno ze zaradi konkurencnih aplikacij
<idioterna> men je vseen kako ti racionaliziras svojo lenobo
<idioterna> js hranim bitcoine tko kot vem da je varno
<upd> jaz tud tko kot vem da je varno in ta app je varen
<yang> tej commenti v android play marketu s oneverodostojni, ker vsak napise karkoli mu pase
<idioterna> ja uzivaj
<upd> dokler te ne okradejo
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> upam da ti ne bodo spizdili
<upd> tako kot so tvoji kovanci na listih varni dokler ti jih nekdo ne vkrade
<idioterna> kovanci na listih?
<idioterna> js nimam nobenih kovancov na listih
<upd> ja no kjer kolih jih že hraniš
<idioterna> svoje private keye hranim razdeljene na vec delov in kriptirane
<idioterna> s kljuci ki so na kriptirani masini ki zahteva mocno geslo da se jo odklene
<yang> za 300 bitcoinov se ze splaca dobro enkripcijo narest
<upd> lahko imaš 100 gesel pa nisi 100% varen
<idioterna> 100% varen si samo ko si mrtu
<yang> haha
<idioterna> glup si pa lahko ze prej!
<idioterna> 100%.
<upd> mja več možnosti je da telefon kje izgubiš ali ti ga ukradejo kot da ima ta app backdoor
<upd> :)
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> ziher
<idioterna> sam ce mi ukradejo telefon jim cist nc ne pomaga
<idioterna> telefon ma kriptiran flash in mocno geslo in se zaklene po 10 sekundah, tko da ocitno nism edn tistih k se jih da na izi nategnt
<upd> ja ampak če bo nekdo bil zihr da imaš 1000btcjev gor ti tud kriptiran flash ne bo pomagal
<yang> se pravi da za vsak klic vnasas geslo ?
<idioterna> yang: seveda
<yang> to je pa kar zamudno
<idioterna> zakaj?
<yang> jah ker klic ponavadi ne traja dalj od 20 sekund
<idioterna> grem stavt da manj casa tipkam gesla v telefon kot se ti po telefonu pogovarjas.
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> pa?
<idioterna> upd: ne bo?
<idioterna> upd: a ker me bodo ugrabl pa mucl dokler jim ne dam vsega dnarja?
<upd> ja točno tako
<idioterna> mislm, tehnicno gledano men zlo tezko spizdijo cash
<yang> upd: mislim da je edina moznost da se dokopljes do idioternovih BTCjev da mu prneses "jabolcni strudel" in ga posljes na kozolec
<upd> men tud
<idioterna> ne, teb ga uizi
<idioterna> v acc od tega developerja vdrejo pa ti pushajo upgrade
<idioterna> k ti spizdi coine
<idioterna> pa ne sam teb
<idioterna> vsem miljon userjem
<idioterna> kr dobr deal za unga k krade
<upd> no to da jih kupim, pa jih imam na telefonu dokler ne pridem do pcja, Å¡e ne pomeni da jih hranim na telefonu
<yang> idioterna: dobro to lahko nardijo tut na githubu v bitcoin client
<idioterna> yang: tezje
<yang> tezje, ampak vseeno bi se dalo leakati
<idioterna> ja, sure
<idioterna> ampak bi to ljudje lahko opazili
<idioterna> pri android appih pa ne morjo
<yang> je pa res da en app od random razvijalca je hitreje backdooran
<idioterna> kokrkol
<idioterna> uzivejte, js grem na masazo
<yang> uzivaj
<yang> upd: res pa je, da jst se ne bi hvalil da ma mdoma kriptiranih 300 coinov
<yang> brezveze se izpostavljat nekaj
<upd> no sej če te skrbi si lahko qr kodo tud na papir sprintaš pa poskeniraš na atmju
<upd> važn je da niso online
<upd> jaz imam usb je za to
<yang> ja
<yang> mislim sej tudi ce imas 200 eur doma v predalu ni take panike
<yang> ce pa jih imas 50.000 pa se pohvalis nekje
<yang> je pa drugace
<upd> da
<yang> najvec ropov dandanes se zgodi zato ker se ljudje hvalijo naokoli
<yang> zelo malo je nakljucnih ropov
<yang> in en profesionalec te bo ob jasnem dnevu ukradel, ko bos ti doma, pa se vedel ne bos
<upd> jah rabiš kovinski sef, pa elektriko gor napeleš
<yang> dobro v primeru bitcoinov bi te mogli se pretepsti, ker verjetno jim kriptiran USB kljucek brez gesla ne pomaga nic
<upd> pa Å¡e en c4 notr
<upd> da
<upd> za vsote ki jih jaz kupujem se niti ne obremenjujem s tem
<yang> jaz isto ne
<yang> delam vse skupaj malo iz firbca
<yang> do tehnologije
<yang> tehnicno gledano je vseeno ali imas 100 DOGEjev ali pa 1000 BTCjev
<upd> sej a ni bil ssl varen, 10 let dokler niso ugotovil da je nek bug v algoritmih ki ustvarijo kluč, zakaj bi bil idioterna pol varen
<yang> mene sam ozanima kdaj se bo nasla luknja in bodo vsi coini v momentu razvrednoteni
<yang> SSL je imel dolgo casa backdoor
<upd> jaz upam da se najde bug, da pade cena
<upd> da jih kupim po 1$ :)
<yang> mislim, da ce se najde bug ki bi omogocal krajo coinov bo cena v trenutku 0
<yang> ni receno da tak bug recimo ze ne obstaja, in ga pozna morda 20 ljudi, kaksna NSA sigurno ve zanj
<yang> pa morda core razvijalci
<yang> samo ga ne izrabljajo pretiroma
<upd> mja ni buga ga tud ne bo :)
<idioterna> upd: jsm varen ker ne posiljam kljucev prek ssl
<upd> idioterna, no nisem mislil tko, sam pravim da je tist tvoj algoritem za zaklep lahko tud ranljiv
<idioterna> seveda je, samo je cist drugacn nivo zahtevnosti
<yang> ja sam bi rabil res strokovnjaka za razbijati neko tezko enkripcijo
<idioterna> najprej moras fizicno najt vse koscke, jih pravilno sestavit, najt kljuce in gesla, odkriptirat
<yang> kot recimo vdreti v windows noter
<idioterna> potem pa lahko spizdis coine
<upd> roparji so strakovnjaki
<idioterna> ja, js tut
<upd> js tut!
<yang> idioterna: kr zajeban se slis, ce sam pozabis zaporedje :)
<idioterna> ni panike
<idioterna> ce bom pozabu zaporedje bom pac ob 10% premozenja
<yang> upd: evo zdej ves koga se splaca oropat
<idioterna> mhm
<upd> če bi se splačal ropat bi bil že bogat
<idioterna> loh mi spizdis cel fascikl papirja
<yang> pa bicikl
<idioterna> vec biciklov clo
<yang> se najvec so vredni otroci ce jih prodas v turcijo
<idioterna> sam ne vem ce bi 2 jurja dobu za vse
<idioterna> ne vem ce jih v turcijo loh
<idioterna> v sirijo pa mogoce ze
<msevph> Ke se ze logira kanal da pregledam kaj ste se povedal o coinih hehe
<yang> na ubuntu spyware strani
<yang> ubuntu.com IRC
<msevph> Nevem tocn kaj misls hehe
<yang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Pepelka> IRC/ChannelList - Ubuntu Wiki
<yang> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/07/02/%23ubuntu-si.txt
<yang> kr dober spyware, vse kanale logirajo
<msevph> Velik chata hehe
<yang> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/07/02/%23ubuntu-si.html tale je v barvah
<Pepelka> /srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/07/02/#ubuntu-si.txt
<msevph> A vi k ste iskal prvo sluzbo a ste mel sreco pa ksne veze al sreco pa da je bil vs profil popularn? K zj je obup :/
<CrazyLemon> yang ne logirajo vse kanale ampak tiste kjer zahtevaš logiranje
<idioterna> msevph: kasno sluzbo pa isces?
<idioterna> k js nism nikol isku sluzbe
<msevph> Ma kr kol za magistra farmacije
<idioterna> hm
<msevph> Pa je tok tezko dobit da to ni res
<idioterna> kko je tezko dobit
<idioterna> halo
<idioterna> sej znas narest heroin ane
<msevph> Ja pol leta ze iscem
<idioterna> iz maka
<idioterna> al pa MDMA pa te stvari
<idioterna> to je ful povprasevanje
<msevph> Lolz
<idioterna> kva
<msevph> Zj k se zavedam logiranja se mi ne zdi pametno odgovorit hehe
<idioterna> ja mislm sej znam tut js te stvari nardit
<idioterna> vsak k se je mal bl ukvarjal s kemijo zna
<msevph> Pa tut pac bi se rd legalno prezivlov hehe
<idioterna> sicer nardit tko da se ne zastrupis k pojes
<idioterna> je mal bl zajeban
<idioterna> sam sej dokler ni legaliziran ti je vseen
<idioterna> k ni nobenga nadzora nad kvaliteto
<idioterna> itak se noben ne sekera ce se ksn zastrupi s slabo drogo
<msevph> Zj ce bi bil bitcoin miljonar da bi mel tisoc bitcoinov pol nebi biu problem hehe
<idioterna> ne vem ce si bitcoin miljonar ce mas sam tisoc bitcoinovb
<idioterna> bitcoinov
<msevph> Toj res
<idioterna> kot farmacevt pomoje najbols da najdes ksno bioengineering firmo
<msevph> Mja
<idioterna> ne vem, mene so s faksa spizdil po treh mescih
<idioterna> pa mi dal visjo placo k sta jo mela fotr pa mama skp
<msevph> Ti si genij
<msevph> Hehe
<idioterna> ne nism
<idioterna> sam javno sm pomagu folku k sm se ukvarjal z open source
<msevph> A tole programiranje se tok splaca
<idioterna> pa se me je vidl
<idioterna> ja sej nism dobu programiranje joba
<idioterna> mislm, mal tut
<idioterna> najprej sm bil sistemc/integrator
<idioterna> sm limal skupi stvari tko da je vse delal
<msevph> Lepa
<yang> idioterna: hahaha
<msevph> En modelarski znanc ma IT firmo, in mu tok gre da si je en kombi tak velk kupu sam za modelarstvo lol
<yang> msevph: mislim da ce bi mel 1000 BTCjev, bi mel problem kako jih "legalno" vnovcit...
<idioterna> zakaj bi mel problem jih legalno vnovcit
<yang> ker moras prikazat izvor coinov ane
<idioterna> ja v cem je pa problem
<idioterna> sej ga prikazes
<yang> ja ne mors glih rect, prjatu mi jih je nakazal
<idioterna> kako da ne
<idioterna> sej ce ti jih je se vid da ti jih je
<idioterna> ce ti jih ni se pa vid da ti jih ni
<idioterna> transakcije so vse javne
<idioterna> na borzi kjer zamenjas ti pa tut dajo ledger k ga loh exportas
<idioterna> ni tezko dokazat reci z bitcoini
<idioterna> ce jih hoces dokazat
<idioterna> je pa res da mors v nekaterih primerih davk placat in ce si smotan pa mas par sto jurjov dnarja pa noces placat davka
<idioterna> pol pac riskiras
<idioterna> IMF prav se 50 miljard evrov
<idioterna> v naslednjih treh letih
<idioterna> da se grcija stabilizira
<idioterna> pa kr dobr utemeljujejo zakaj
<upd> http://graphics.wsj.com/greece-debt-timeline/
<Pepelka> Greece's Debt Due: What Greece Owes When - WSJ.com
<Pepelka> »Greece is negotiating with its eurozone creditors to get more aid before the indebted government runs out of cash.«
#ubuntu-si 2015-07-03
<dz0ny> The drama
<dz0ny> Reddit is going down
<napsy> jutro
<zdobbie> hja
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> dz0ny: ?
<dz0ny> http://www.theverge.com/culture/2015/7/2/8888243/reddit-subreddits-private-after-ama-victoria-taylor-fire
<dz0ny> http://www.theverge.com/culture/2015/7/2/8888243/reddit-subreddits-private-after-ama-victoria-taylor-fired
<Pepelka> Huge chunks of Reddit are locked after AMA co-ordinator fired | The Verge
<Pepelka> »Reddit moderators have shut down several of the site's most popular sections in response to the company's dismissal of Victoria Taylor. Acting as the main facilitator for its "Ask Me Anything"...«
<slax0r> google, reddig going down first result: https://www.reddit.com/r/sex/comments/1ouwq3/a_quick_tip_i_discovered_for_going_down_on_a_woman/
<Pepelka> A quick tip I discovered for going down on a woman. : sex
<Pepelka> »It's fairly simple but had amazingly fun results. Reach up and put your finger in her mouth, telling her to lick/suck exactly how she want's it.....«
<dz0ny> this one better, than that where you should observer your partners stomach muscles and face :>
<slax0r> err, reddit*
<slax0r> sam na tvojem linku pise da bi naj r/games bil pravate
<slax0r> pa ni
<slax0r> askreddit pa je
<CrazyLemon> http://val202.rtvslo.si/2015/07/prometni-zamaski-med-ramadanom-nastajajo-ob-polnoci/       zanimiv tale bahrajn
<Pepelka> Prometni zamaški med ramadanom nastajajo ob polnoči – Val 202
<Pepelka> »Rihard Sakelšek že dve leti živi v kraljevini Bahrajn. Tam ne govorijo o vročinskem valu, čeprav imajo precej več stopinj kot v Sloveniji. “Vročinski val v Bahrajnu lahko dejansko začutiš. Zapiha veter in v 10 minutah se vse spremeni, prinese pesek in vročino. Lani je bilo nekoč celo 52 stopinj. A prav tako hitro se [...]«
<idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/LeeGQ4V.jpg
<zdobersek> http://i.imgur.com/NmxObiu.webm
<Pepelka> Imgur
<zdobersek> http://i.imgur.com/jRcSOkT.gif
<pitko> :D
<zdobersek> http://i.imgur.com/bnxx2Nq.gif
<zdobersek> http://i.imgur.com/TBXY7gg.gif
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/mkschreder/luci-express
<Pepelka> mkschreder/luci-express · GitHub
<Pepelka> »luci-express - LuCI version using angular.js«
<CrazyLemon> its juci!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: za tvoj ipt probi xupnpd
<zdobbie> yee, listen to the op
<dz0ny> there is no op
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ipt?
<CrazyLemon> aha..iptv
<CrazyLemon> zakaj xupnpd? oziroma kaj mi ponuja kar mi trenutno delujoči setup ne :)
<CrazyLemon> aha.. za dlna media playerje
<yang> Zdajle je prsla ena starejsa zenska mimo, pa rekla ce mam 10 eur za dat
<napsy> upam da si jo vsaj poslal nekam
<yang> Pa mislim, da je bila kaksna Romunka, ker je znala slabo slovensko
<yang> sej bi dal 1 ali 2 eur
<yang> pa nisem mel cisto nic drobiza niti nobene gotovine, sam kartico
<zdobersek> a je mela mobi terminal?
<yang> ne, samo loncek
<napsy> :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj ji pomaga 1 euro? še kebab si ne moreš privoščit!
<zdobersek> evro na evro, pa mas za par kebabov
<zdobersek> se za horsa
<yang> ni se pustila odgnat, kr neprijetno
<CrazyLemon> yang zakaj je to neprijetno? ignoriraš jo pa je
<yang> sem rekel "nimam drobiza, oprostite" - "Deset euro, deset euro"
<yang> CrazyLemon: za mizo sedim
<CrazyLemon> yang aja..sorry
<zdobersek> ksn drobiz, za deset evrov te prosi
<CrazyLemon> za mizo pa res ne moreš ignorirat osebe
<CrazyLemon> ni vljudno
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: 99 more and you have 100€
<zdobersek> said the rich op
<CrazyLemon> mhm..looking down on us ordinary people
<zdobersek> from his op-palace
<zdobersek> on top of the op-hill
<dz0ny> happy
<zdobersek> ooh, another pleb
<zdobersek> proof! (06:20:51 AM) dz0ny: happy
<CrazyLemon> look at him now.. NOW he wants to be friends with us poor non-op people
<zdobersek> op makes you sad
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: is lookin now down on us
<yang> Mislim, to romunsko zicanje je itak organiziran kriminal
<zdobersek> skoda
<zdobersek> ko je bil se op, bi ga loh za deset evrov zical
<CrazyLemon> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756m): 28.4°C @03.07.2015 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 42%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:18:26, Kulminacija: 11:07:04, Sončni zahod: 18:55:43
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 37min 16s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> ceprav kaj pa vem, lahko je bila tud slovenska romkinja
<CrazyLemon> l'po!
<zdobersek> zdej pocakmo, da se za mizo usede
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 30°C @03.07.2015 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 53% vzhodnik 3.1 m/s pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:13:09, Kulminacija: 11:04:12, Sončni zahod: 18:55:15
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 42min 06s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> SUCK IT
<zdobersek> SUCK IT ALL Y'ALL
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 27.9°C @03.07.2015 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 74% severozahodnik 4.2 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:22:06, Kulminacija: 11:10:21, Sončni zahod: 18:58:36
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 36min 30s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> LOL!
<CrazyLemon> wtf je s tem senzorjem :D
<CrazyLemon> zunaj je 32
<zdobersek> shadows
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 26.4°C
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 26.8°C
<CrazyLemon> well thats not that bad!
<CrazyLemon> .vreme luka koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 27.9°C @03.07.2015 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 74% severozahodnik 4.2 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:22:04, Kulminacija: 11:10:19, Sončni zahod: 18:58:35
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 36min 31s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> ma fo
<CrazyLemon> .vreme luka
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Jožeta Pučnika Ljubljana (364m): 29°C @03.07.2015 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 48% vzhodnik 3.8 m/s delno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:16:27, Kulminacija: 11:07:27, Sončni zahod: 18:58:26
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 41min 59s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> that makes no freakin' sense
<zdobersek> .vreme Pirano
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 27.9°C @03.07.2015 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 74% severozahodnik 4.2 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:22:50, Kulminacija: 11:11:00, Sončni zahod: 18:59:10
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 36min 20s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> .vreme Boja
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<CrazyLemon> .vreme portorož
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 31.3°C @03.07.2015 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 50% severozahodnik 3.3 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:22:48, Kulminacija: 11:10:54, Sončni zahod: 18:59:01
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 36min 13s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> heehee
<zdobersek> .vreme Sečovlje
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 31°C @03.07.2015 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 50% severozahodnik 3.3 m/s pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:22:50, Kulminacija: 11:10:48, Sončni zahod: 18:58:45
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 35min 55s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> pada!
<CrazyLemon> ne pada.. tisto je sečovlje tole je pa portorož :p
<CrazyLemon> sm pa včeraj prebral  zanimiv podatek
<CrazyLemon> letališče portorož ima najvišjo povprečno temperaturo v slo.
<yang> Mogoce bi mogu nehat delat, pa hodit naokol pa govort "dvajset euro, dvajset euro"
<napsy> yang: mogoc si narobe zastopu, in je misnala ...podarjam ...10 euro! 10 euro! ...
<yang> ce dva na dan dasta je vec kot minimalna placa
<yang> se mi je tut zgodil da sem klosarju dal 2 eur, pa pravi "A nimas vec?"
<CrazyLemon> http://193.95.233.105/econova1/Default.aspx?mesto=Koper
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ^
<Pepelka> Ekološki in meteorološki za Koper
<Pepelka> »Meterološki in ekološki podatki za Koper, Novo Gorico, Maribor, Celje«
<yang> hvaleznost pa taka
<napsy> men se je zgodil da sm dal klosarki 2.5 evra, in prtece za mano pa mi da cokolado
<yang> aja
<yang> wow
<yang> zgleda ni bla glih klosarka
<napsy> nevm, delovala je ze tak
<napsy> mogoc pa ma sladkorno pa ne mora jest cokolade
<yang> kle tej stalni klosarji pred trgovino v pol ure nazicajo za dva ruma, kadar dobr fehtarjo, to je 15 eur
<CrazyLemon> mogoče si se ji pa preprosto zdel luškan napsy !
<napsy> CrazyLemon: ja mogoc pa res :)
<yang> jst ponavadi dam, ampak euro ali dva, pa kralje ulice kupim vedno
<yang> kupte avgustovsko revijo, mislim da bo neki mojih fotk noter
<yang> mogoce so ze v julijski nisem preveril
<zdobersek> jebentis fantje
<zdobersek> tale limonin jogurt pa ni slab
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 12.km JV od OBREŽJA @03/07/2015 09:23:14  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.75+N,+15.77+E
<yang> http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/06/eu-plans-to-destroy-net-neutrality-by-allowing-internet-fast-lanes/
<Pepelka> EU plans to destroy net neutrality by allowing Internet fast lanes | Ars Technica
<Pepelka> »Potentially a big defeat for EU internet users, online startups and future innovation.«
<yang> https://www.laquadrature.net/
<Pepelka> La Quadrature du Net | Internet & Libertés
<upd> https://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedija:Za_svobodo_panorame
<Pepelka> Wikipedija:Za svobodo panorame - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija
<upd> Stanje v Sloveniji: V Sloveniji trenutno veljavna zakonodaja že prepoveduje fotografsko reprodukcijo arhitekturnih in drugih umetniških del, ki stojijo na splošno dostopnih krajih, če se reprodukcija vrši za doseganje gospodarske koristi.[
<upd> nisem vedel, da ne smem slikat zgradb pa prodajat slike
<yang> niti na wikipediji jih ne smes objavljati
<msev> bizzare
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hCDo41Skmw
<Pepelka> Bong Appetit: Colorado Ganja Tour - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Host Abdullah Saeed sets the bar high (think 9,000 feet above sea level) in this installment of Bong Appetit: Colorado Ganja Tours. Abdullah travels to Color...«
<CrazyLemon> evo yang neki zate
<upd> https://www.facebook.com/agarioSLO was bored
<Pepelka> Agar.io Slovenia | Facebook
<Pepelka> »Zabavna igrica v kateri morate pojesti celice manjše od sebe.«
<CrazyLemon> !t en sl emoji
<CrazyLemon> stupid Pepelka
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<CrazyLemon> lies all lies
<zdobbie> emoži
<CrazyLemon> http://www.teamfortress.com/gunmettle/
<Pepelka> TF2 - The Gun Mettle Update
<CrazyLemon> tis huge!
#ubuntu-si 2015-07-04
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve kje se shranijo file associations v chromeu?
<CrazyLemon> nvm
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če sm to povedal ta teden ampak fckin turisti
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: pocelo je!
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie meh.. i dont care about time trials
<CrazyLemon> kinda boring!
<zdobbie> BLASPHEMY
<zdobbie> mark me words! cez 4 leta bos nakupoval kronometrco!
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> no prav..raje gledam time trials kot pa da kupim kolo za kronometer
<idioterna> js ze mam kolo za kronometer
<idioterna> ni pretirano konkurencno
<idioterna> ampak ce prtiskas na pedala gre na prej, tko da se kvalificira
<CrazyLemon> mogoče pa ti nisi pretirano konkurenčen! pol pa blaimaš kolo!
<idioterna> aja ne to se sam nabira
<zdobbie> kdo ni konkurencen?
<idioterna> nism nc reku da sem
<zdobbie> ampak ja, the usual
<idioterna> js nism
<zdobbie> blame ze bike
<idioterna> ampak bicikl tut ni
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie who's gonna win today?
<jabuk> http://rack.3.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2JmL2hpbXltLjU4YTEyLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/90a990f6/b38/himym.jpg
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: the fastest of 'em all
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie i disagree
<CrazyLemon> cars cant win
<jabuk> http://cf.chucklesnetwork.agj.co/items/5/5/9/6/0/one-does-not-simply-declare-victory-but-i-just-did.jpg
<zdobbie> windy conditions
<zdobbie> :|
<zdobbie> tony, tom al pa luigi
<zdobbie> mislim, da toni
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie js pa mislim da bo krištof
<zdobbie> naah
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 28.5°C @04.07.2015 13:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 67% severozahodnik 4 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:22:43, Kulminacija: 11:10:31, Sončni zahod: 18:58:20
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 35min 36s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme portorož
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 31.1°C @04.07.2015 13:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 50% severozahodnik 3.5 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:23:25, Kulminacija: 11:11:05, Sončni zahod: 18:58:45
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 35min 20s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie nič ne bo od tvojega toma
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: toni, ne tom
<zdobbie> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 30°C @04.07.2015 14:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 50% vzhodnik 2.6 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:13:47, Kulminacija: 11:04:22, Sončni zahod: 18:54:58
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 41min 11s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> [14:14:52] <zdobbie>: tony, tom al pa luigi
<zdobbie> vrstica za tem?
<CrazyLemon> idc
<CrazyLemon> 1 down 2 to go!
<CrazyLemon> say goodbye to tony!
<zdobbie> baii
<zdobbie> BS
<CrazyLemon> guess dennis will win!
<jabuk> http://rack.1.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1LzYyL2FuY2hvcm1hbi42NjJkYS5naWYKcAl0aHVtYgk4NTB4NTkwPgplCWpwZw/009ee80f/1c0/anchorman.jpg
<CrazyLemon> meh..tudi krištof sux
#ubuntu-si 2015-07-05
<zdobbie> GUTEN MORGEN NSA
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRWweMDjnKo&feature=youtu.be
<Pepelka> Greek Anarchists Beat Up And Kick Out Riot Police - YouTube
<Pepelka> »In this video Luke Rudkowski documents an intense clash that happened at a vote NO rally in Athens Greece. The clash was between anarchists and riot police i...«
<idioterna> to bi se mogl vsakic zgodit ko policija zganja nasilje nad kom
<CrazyLemon> its called RIOT police.. kaj pa druzga pričakuješ kot nasilje?!? :)
<zdobbie> kok so anarhisti
<zdobbie> ce jim je Cipras razlozu, da morajo volit NE
<CrazyLemon> a so danes volitve'
<CrazyLemon> ?
<yang> Današnji vic - http://paste.debian.net/279376/
<Pepelka> debian Pastezone
<zdobbie> "ja jaz sem pa duhovnik in vsako nedeljoe sem imela mašo.."
<zdobbie> wat en twist!
<yang> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/v/t1.0-9/11148323_10204880526358405_7944606823969622890_n.jpg?oh=c1380695ca2fb46e8d447757c7175a1e&oe=5619FDA1
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: JK Soul - Shoo Bee Doo.
<CrazyLemon> ...
<zdobbie> bee doo
<zdobbie> where r u
<CrazyLemon> fun weather on the tour zdobbie !
<zdobbie> lel
<zdobbie> pozabu
<CrazyLemon> srlsy
<zdobbie> ne
<zdobbie> srsly
<CrazyLemon> uu 19°
<CrazyLemon> nice!
<zdobbie_> noice
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: tvoj krishtoff je v drugi skupini
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ ?
<CrazyLemon> sky je v prvi skupini
<zdobbie_> &?
<CrazyLemon> and ..froome je v prvi skupini?
<zdobbie_> aye
<jabuk> M 1.6 > 33.km JZ od IZOLE @05/07/2015 07:04:22  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.27+N,+13.49+E
<zdobbie_> drz se limun
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ no worries.. itak se mi vrti v glavi že dober mesec.. 1.6 je piece of cake
<CrazyLemon> oh! slo2 tudi ima prenos toura
<CrazyLemon> https://uappexplorer.com/app/ubuntusi.beernarrd
<Pepelka> uApp Explorer
<Pepelka> »Browse and discover apps for Ubuntu Touch«
<yang> Zgleda, da na primorskem ni boljsega pevca od Rudi Bucarja
<yang> Ta je vceraj zacel in spet zmagal na MMS
<CrazyLemon> ma kaj bluziš? :)
<dz0ny> http://ekloges.ypes.gr/current/e/public/index.html?lang=en#{%22cls%22:%22main%22,%22params%22:{}}
<CrazyLemon> stupid people
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePG6zUYvUZg
<Pepelka> Ozzy Man Reviews: Yanet Garcia & Mexican Weather - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Fuck it. This is better than most movies at the cinema.«
<zdobbie_> 'I have a snorkel.'
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny haha
 * CrazyLemon thinks he'll be watching more mexican weather forecasts
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2sOcT7HREEs     ena domača viža
<Pepelka> DRHALL - Usodbina - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Ena poletna viža od nas, dejte radio na glas!«
<upd> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-07-02/chinese-stocks-just-lost-10-times-greece-s-gdp
<Pepelka> Chinese Stocks Just Lost 10 Times Greece's GDP - Bloomberg Business
<upd> let the game begin
<yang> http://www.rtvslo.si/evropska-unija/grski-referendum-oxi-ali-nai-grki-jasno-rekli-ne/369078
<Pepelka> Grški referendum: "Oxi" ali "Nai"? Grki jasno rekli NE! :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »V Grčiji so se zaprla volišča, zdaj se prešteva. Po 76 odstotkih preštetih glasov referendumski ne trojki gladko zmaguje z razmerjem 62 proti 38 v primerjavi z da.«
<upd> edin prov
<upd> http://forex.tradingcharts.com/chart/Euro_US%20Dollar.html evro naredu fajn lukno
<Pepelka> EURUSD Chart (Euro / US Dollar Forex Chart)
<Pepelka> »Free realtime forex chart for EURUSD (Euro / US Dollar) foreign exchange, including easily-selectable and configurable technical indicators for analysis of online forex trading.«
<upd> btc pa gor
<yang> jst sem glih kupu neki BTCja
<yang> zgleda bo sla vrednost kr gor pocas
<yang> ce bo kolaps
<upd_> a je kak free gps za androida
<upd_> navigacija
<yang> Open Street Map OSM
<yang> dela tudi offline
<upd_> ok ql bom dal gor
<yang> Dober govor https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xy7icJSTjL8
<Pepelka> Monica Lewinsky On The Internet's Reputation Shredder - YouTube
<Pepelka> »At 41, the first person to ever be publicly shamed on the Internet is committed to helping those abused online. Subscribe to FORBES: http://www.youtube.com/f...«
<upd_> http://www.velikaplanina.si/O-nas/Obratovanje-naprav
<Pepelka> Obratovanje naprav | Velika planina
<Pepelka> »Obratovanje naprav«
<upd_> Ponedeljek – Četrtek 8.00, 12.00, 16.00
<upd_> na desni pa Vozni red nihalke
<upd_> Pon-čet: 8.00 - 18.00
<upd_> kero je zdej prov
<upd_> :)
<yang> hm
<yang> pes pot uberi gor :)
<yang> no za sigurno gre nihalka 8,12,16
<yang> pes pot mas pa iz Raka
<yang> za 2 uri hoda
<yang> sej bi blo fino letos iti gor
<upd_> yang, si že bil gor z nihalko
<yang> kot otrok sem bil
<yang> ne spomnim se vec kaj dosti
<yang> razen da sem sel na zadnjo furo dol po smuciscu, pa potem ni vec vlecnca delovala
<yang> in sva z ocetom stamfala gor
<upd_> aja ql
<upd_> hhe upam da se ju3 ne pokravi
<yang> skor bi zmrznila
<upd_> blah pot do tja je vijugasta
<yang> pot je pomoje kar uredu, rabis link ?
<yang> poglej na hribi.net "kranjski rak"
<yang> samo zgleda da ni povsod markacij
<yang> za jutri zna biti prevroce za planine
<yang> ceprav zna biti kaksna stopinja manj, kot v dolini
<upd_> 25C
<yang> ja, bolje kot v ljubljani
<yang> ni slaba ideja
<CrazyLemon> upd_ ne poslušaj yanga pa dej gor HERE maps
<yang> upd_: lepo se imej, lahko noc
<CrazyLemon> pa poglej malo napoved ker js sm prej dobil sporočilo da bodo jutri nevihte
<upd_> bom dal vse gor
<upd_> yang, ln
<CrazyLemon> ne rabiš vse.. here maps je zakon :)
<upd_> CrazyLemon, da ravno gledam nek dež bo
<upd_> mja bom probal vse
<CrazyLemon> ti kar :)
<CrazyLemon> ln
<yang> upd_: za OSM ne vem, to je ze res par let nazaj ko sem jaz to imel na mobitelu
<yang> probaj raje kar CrazyLemon svetuje
<upd_> ok
#ubuntu-si 2016-07-04
<upd> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk1> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Matthai: RE: Ni omrežja če ni priključen HDMI monitor?  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43810#Comment_43810
<zdobersek> http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-politics-36700350
<Seniorita> Brexit: Legal steps seek to ensure Commons vote on Article 50 - BBC News
<Seniorita> »A law firm is taking action to ensure the formal process for the UK leaving the EU is not triggered without an act of Parliament.«
<zdobersek> is this channel dead or what
<CrazyLemon> or what
<zdobbie> ur the dead-est
<CrazyLemon> i feel like ded-est
<zdobbie> do u feel ... old?
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> but i don't feel young either!
<zdobbie> why would u
<CrazyLemon> why wouldn't i
<zdobbie> damn http://i.imgur.com/dostqTt.gifv
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bpkg.io/
<Seniorita> bpkg home
<CrazyLemon> svašta :D
<CrazyLemon> skupno 19 paketov katerih lahko namestiš prek tega PMja :D
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEUGOyjewD4
<Seniorita> Grass hut - YouTube
<Seniorita> »I built this grass hut up on a ridge. It's roughly parallel with the tiled hut and wattle and daub hut that are a couple of hundred meters away down in a val...«
<zdobbie> gr8 http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-politics-36702468
<Seniorita> UKIP leader Nigel Farage to stand down - BBC News
<Seniorita> »Nigel Farage says he is standing down as leader of the UK Independence Party following the UK's vote to leave the EU.«
<yang> msev-: si zgruntal bluetooth
<yang> Matthai: query
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie meh..no electricity or internet? just meh
<CrazyLemon> a lahko en ki ma unity preveri tole
<CrazyLemon> ls /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon/gnome-settings-daemon-localeexec
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8E_zMLCRNg
<Seniorita> Cricket Sound - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Cricket Sound«
<CrazyLemon>  09:35:02 pingo CRON[2369]: (root) CMD (/bin/chown root:root '/home/pingo/Namizje/ebpf_mapfd_doubleput_exploit'/suidhelper; /bin/chmod 06755 '/home/pingo/Namizje/ebpf_mapfd_doubleput_exploit'/suidhelper)
<CrazyLemon> well that doesnt look good
<CrazyLemon> čeprav..tega ni videt na namizju
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<slax0r> le zakaj ni videt...
<CrazyLemon> ker ni več te datoteke tam!
<CrazyLemon> ostal pa je cron entry..kar je weird :P
<slax0r> si ziher da ni kak rkit? :P
<CrazyLemon> might be!
<CrazyLemon> ampak vem da sm se enkrat igral z local exploitom
<CrazyLemon> in verjetno so to ostanki
<CrazyLemon> ampak če bi bil rkit..bi mogu dobit local access..kar je impossibru :p
<CrazyLemon> pa če bi bil rkit ne bi bil crontab entry vidn..in editable
<CrazyLemon> verjetno bi imel implementiran svoj lil crontab
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: can u hear the sirens
<zdobersek> they r coming
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i can only hear them birds
<CrazyLemon> lol..tale cron se vsako minuto pognal
<CrazyLemon> +entry
<dz0ny_> haker
<dz0ny_> zihr je v apu rkit zdej :>
<CrazyLemon> ma rkit me sploh ne skrbi.. kar me skrbi je tole
<CrazyLemon> 4 09:37:31 pingo gnome-session[1838]: (tracker-miner-fs:2081): Tracker-CRITICAL **:   (Sparql buffer) Error in task 0 of the array-update: UNIQUE constraint failed: nie:DataObject.nie:url (strerror of errno (not necessarily related): Datoteka ali imenik s tem imenom ne obstaja)
<CrazyLemon> Jul  4 09:37:31 pingo gnome-session[1838]: (tracker-miner-fs:2081): Tracker-CRITICAL **: Could not execute sparql: UNIQUE constraint failed: nie:DataObject.nie:url (strerror of errno (not necessarily related): Datoteka ali imenik s tem imenom ne obstaja)
<CrazyLemon> Jul  4 09:37:31 pingo gnome-session[1838]: (tracker-miner-fs:2081): Tracker-CRITICAL **:   (Sparql buffer) Error in task 1 of the array-update: UNIQUE constraint failed: nie:DataObject.nie:url (strerror of errno (not necessarily related): Datoteka ali imenik s tem imenom ne obstaja)
<CrazyLemon> Jul  4 09:37:31 pingo gnome-session[1838]: (tracker-miner-fs:2081): Tracker-CRITICAL **: Could not execute sparql: UNIQUE constraint failed: nie:DataObject.nie:url (strerror of errno (not necessarily related): Datoteka ali imenik s tem imenom ne obstaja)
<CrazyLemon> Jul  4 09:37:31 pingo gnome-session[1838]: (tracker-miner-fs:2081): Tracker-CRITICAL **:   (Sparql buffer) Error in task 2 of the array-update: UNIQUE constraint failed: nie:DataObject.nie:url (strerror of errno (not necessarily related): Datoteka ali imenik s tem imenom ne obstaja)
<crazyahole> ok..koliko sm zafloodal?
<dz0ny_> heh sliš se kot da je nekam poslal seznm vseh datotek
<dz0ny_> much
<crazyahole> v bistvu sm hotu https://gist.github.com/CrazyLemon/14a54c58efcd0839a4e990a49da9b303
<Seniorita> tracker-miner-fs is BS · GitHub
<crazyahole> tole kopirat
<dz0ny_> tat racker je un unity search
<crazyahole> vem ja
<dz0ny_> probi resetirat db
<dz0ny_> v options
<CrazyLemon> oh
<CrazyLemon> sam pet vrstic je Å¡lo skozi
<CrazyLemon> sweet
<CrazyLemon> ker sm jih skopiral 700+ :D
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: How to install the Paparus Icon Theme on Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/w32sd7djHxM/how-to-install-papirus-icon-theme-ubuntu
<zdobersek> pet vrstic too many
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: irssi vprasa ko hoces vec kot 5 vrstic pastnih, c-k za paste c-c za cancel
<slax0r> ampak do zdaj sm se vedno skocu na c-k namest c-c
<slax0r> -.-
<CrazyLemon> slax0r sej tudi hexchat ne skopira takoj
<CrazyLemon> ampak je vidno najprej v tem textboxu
<CrazyLemon> in šele ko daš enter se pač skopira v chat
<slax0r> hexchat
<slax0r> gui client
<CrazyLemon> ja..
<slax0r> phahahahahahah
<slax0r> :P
<slax0r> trololololo
<CrazyLemon> no js sm skopiral pa neki je vse skupaj delovalo počasi (verjetno zaradi 700+ vrstic)
<CrazyLemon> pa sm ctrl + v pa takoj enter
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ tnx..očitno reset db did the trick
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> that didnt do the trick
<CrazyLemon> its back
<slax0r> reset it again
<dz0ny_> to pomen da maš vedno nekje nekaj :)
<CrazyLemon> you just answered the meaning of life question!
<zdobbie> ... naaah
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: c'est l'heur pour Le Tour
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: How To Try The new Servo Web Engine on Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/gApA-L4cqMQ/try-servo-web-engine-linux-how-to
<sky[x]> lp
<sky[x]> dz0ny_: mogoce tukaj? :D
<dz0ny_> da
<dz0ny_> hm danes pol yt linkov ne dela več
<dz0ny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-eYbUVZedY
<Seniorita> Halsey - New Americana - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Download “BADLANDS” on iTunes: http://smarturl.it/HalseyBadlands?IQid=YT.NA Watch official “New Americana” Behind the Scenes: http://smarturl.it/NAvideoBTS?I...«
<zdobbie> BREXIT
<dz0ny_> Ta videoposnetek ni na voljo v vaši državi, ker morda vsebuje glasbo, za katero se z organizacijo GEMA nismo mogli dogovoriti o pogojih uporabe.
<dz0ny_> gg
<napsy> servo sploh ne dela
<napsy> men ze na dveh razlicnih compih sam belo prikazuje
<dz0ny_> brez -b al -w moraš pognat
<napsy> sem
<sky[x]> lp
<sky[x]> dz0ny_: sem ze uredil, mal se z docker hecam ;)
<CrazyLemon> works for me!
<CrazyLemon> new americana that is
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzUoe-9bKa0
<Seniorita> My Homebuilt 200W LASER BAZOOKA!!!!! - YouTube
<Seniorita> »I finally finished the 200W laser gun!! 'This monster laser was built from scrap metal and a pile of broken "hybrid" DLP projectors, and runs on a stack of l...«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYfpXwzuKT0
<Seniorita> How To Pack For The Tour De France With Adam Hansen, 'Mr Grand Tours' - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Adam Hansen could well be the most interesting rider in the pro peloton. Everything he takes to the Tour de France shows that, too... Bear with us. Subscribe...«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ^
<CrazyLemon> adam hansen je officially the coolest guy in pro peleton
<zdobbie> poznam
<jabuk1> M 1.2 > 11.km  J od JELÅ AN @04/07/2016 17:08:43  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.4+N,+14.3+E
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/YourTango/videos/10153895826077261/
<Seniorita> YourTango - Weekend plans. | Facebook
<Seniorita> »Weekend plans.«
<zdobbie> kva zdej
<yang> http://gnulinux.guru/?Networking
<Seniorita> GNU/Linux.guru
<zdobbie> GNU/Windows or gtfo
<upd> http://www.thehalvening.com/
<Seniorita> The Halvening! Bitcoin Halving for Rocket Lovers
<Seniorita> »Watch Bitcoin Halving live with real-time data from Bitcoin network ! A Countdown to the Mining Reward Halving.«
<LorD_DDooM> http://imgur.com/gallery/qowWnAi
<Seniorita> What the... - GIF on Imgur
<Seniorita> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<CrazyLemon> prvi komentar je awesome :D
<CrazyLemon> lol..banka koper pošlje mail o novici in piše not..da so znižali obrestno mero za smth smth iz 8,00 % na 7,95 %. :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/globalcyclingnetwork/posts/660253270797066
<Seniorita> Friend of GCN Sebastian Lander saw a... - Global Cycling Network | Facebook
<Seniorita> »Friend of GCN Sebastian Lander saw a fellow rider pushing it to the max on training day in Denmark!«
 * CrazyLemon irl
<zdobersek> STOP RIDING ME BALLS
<matjaz> .sc gramatik ntoko
<jabuk1> N'toko & Gramatik - Slovenec Vn(3 minute) https://soundcloud.com/lowtemp-music/ntoko-gramatik-slovenec-vn ♥347 ▶228
<matjaz> o7
<matjaz> pravjo svet je tvoj lahko uspeš v čemerkoli samo pejt uspet nekam kjer me tvoj uspeh ne moti
<matjaz> top
<metalcamp> kul besedilo, ja
<zdobersek> a to je kritika na dogajanje v rogu?
<matjaz> lahko bi bla, sam je kar kritika družbe nasploh pomojem
<matjaz> sam, a ni Ntoko na strani rogovcev?
<zdobersek> trolu sem
<zdobersek> je na oni strani
<zdobersek> ampak ga slovenca ven naganjanjo
<zdobersek> naganjajo
<matjaz> :D
<zdobersek> in sem naredu koenshn
<yang> msev-: si tam
<zdobbie> .rt
<jabuk1> Trenutno se predvaja:  - selector 778. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XrF8Jl1yM80
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ selector fail :P
<dz0ny_> :)
<CrazyLemon> aha..sj tega thumbnaila ne pokažeš
<CrazyLemon> nvm :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/na-vladi-poletni-delovnik-zaradi-vrocine.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Na vladi poletni delovnik zaradi vročine. Kaj pa tisti, ki si takšnih ukrepov ne morejo privoščiti?
<Seniorita> »Po mnenju generalnega sekretarja vlade Darka Krašovca vročina ogroža zdravje zaposlenih na vladi. Ker se na vladnem hodniku, stopnišču in v dvigalu temperatura povzpne prek 28 stopinj Celzija in ker bi hlajenje pisarn povzročilo škodljiv prepih, so za več kot sto uslužbencev uvedli poletni delovni čas. Ta pa ne velja za čistilke in voznike funkcionarjev.«
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> urnik velja za tiste v suknjičih ne velja pa za čistilke ki so ves čas tam
<yang> jst bi dal unim v suknjicih metle v roko
<yang> malo se hecam
<yang> ampak mislim da imajo v parlamentu poletne pocitnice
<pitastrudl> ubuntu mi ne zazna cd roma, pod lsblk -f ga ni
<pitastrudl> kake ideje?
<yang> a ga nimas pod /dev/cdrom /dev/scd /dev/scd0 ?
<pitastrudl> nope
<pitastrudl> oziroma, ga zazna kot floppy disk
<yang> mogoce nimas potrebnih driverjev poglej v dmesg
<pitastrudl> :D
<yang> dmesg |grep CD
<yang> grep rom
<pitastrudl> nope
<pitastrudl> nič ni
<yang> a imas novejsi laptop ?
<yang> lahko, da se ni driverjev...
<pitastrudl> je starejši desktop
<yang> https://www.google.com/search?q=how+to+find+cdrom+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<Seniorita> how to find cdrom ubuntu - Google-Suche
<yang>  /etc/fstab bos moral verjetno poeditirat, ce zelis da ga avtomaticno zazna
<yang> na debianu je pod scd ali sr0
<yang> Enote ti ne zazna ali medija ?
<pitastrudl> enoto mi zazna kot floppy disk
<pitastrudl> lol :D
<pitastrudl> Error mounting system-managed device /dev/fd0: Command-line `mount "/media/floppy0"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: /dev/fd0 is not a valid block device
<pitastrudl> ko dam notri cd, pa zaprem tray
<zdobbie> CDs can be floppy too!
<pitastrudl> ha
<matjaz> pitastrudl, stara kišta?
<pitastrudl> da
<matjaz> probi disejblat floppy v biosu
<matjaz> tud če nimaš
<pitastrudl> hm, good idea
<pitastrudl> will do
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl priključi power
<pitastrudl> eyyyy
<CrazyLemon> aja..sj ti odpre tray
<CrazyLemon> nvm pol
<CrazyLemon> :D
<pitastrudl> :P
<matjaz> pa poglej v biosu če maš diske in cd rom vse na master
<pitastrudl> aha, ja k zdej sploh nc ne zazna
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> neki si zaj...
<pitastrudl> matjaz tam pod master k je recimo "ide chanel 0 master" itd je samo disk
<pitastrudl> ni nobenega cdroma tma
<pitastrudl> tam*
<pitastrudl> https://www.dropbox.com/s/qifm9ondaeysyob/20160704_224053.jpg?dl=0
<Seniorita> Dropbox - 20160704_224053.jpg
<CrazyLemon> https://medium.com/@bozhobg/bulgaria-got-a-law-requiring-open-source-98bf626cf70a#.rn0517j67
<Seniorita> Bulgaria Got a Law Requiring Open Source — Medium
<Seniorita> »Less than two years after my presentation titled “Open source for the government”, and almost exactly one year after I became advisor to…«
<pitastrudl> aha!
<pitastrudl> sm odkril
<pitastrudl> ni bil prkloplen v sata
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> ...
<CrazyLemon> n00b!
<matjaz> se mi je zdel da bo kej tazga ja :D
<pitastrudl> haha
<pitastrudl> sm pozabu nazaj dat ko sem diske okoli Å¡altal
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> fml
<pitastrudl> no vsaj synergy sem si končno uštimal, mi ni treba met dveh tipkovnic
<matjaz> synergy je kul ja
<Guest51> kaj je synergy
<pitastrudl> Guest51 šeraš mouse/keyboard input na več mašinah
<pitastrudl> namesto da mam za 3 različne mašine, 3 pare mišk/tipkovnic, mam samo eno
<pitastrudl> kr uporabno
<Guest51> nice
#ubuntu-si 2016-07-05
<upd> .napoved
<jabuk1> Zvečer in ponoči bo precej jasno z nekaj koprenaste oblačnosti. Ponekod na Primorskem bo še pihala šibka burja. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo do10 do 15, ob morju do 18 stopinj C.
<jabuk1> Jutri dopoldne bo pretežno jasno. Popoldne in zvečer bo na severu več oblačnosti in predvsem na območju Julijskih Alp lahko nastane kakšna nevihta. Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 25 do 30 stopinj C.
<zdobbie> .rt
<jabuk1> Trenutno se predvaja: Mark Kozelek - Something Stupid.
<zdobbie> .rt
<jabuk1> Trenutno se predvaja: Mark Kozelek - Something Stupid.
<slax0r> jutro
<idioterna> always something stupid!
<zdobersek> pa ta komad je ze vcerej bil!
<zdobersek> and it sucked just the same
<yang> A tale radio terminal je samo spletni radio al tudi v eter oddajajo ?
<yang> Zdaj so sprejeli direktivo da mora vsak javni radio odddajati najmanj 40% slovenske glasbe
<yang> potem je pa en glasbeni urednik zadnjic razlagal, da pac imas tematske radie, radie ki vrtijo dance in rock in pop muzko, pa da tisti ki vrtijo dance muziko nimajo na razpolago zadosti slovenske muzke
<yang> tko da bi blo mal hecno ce bi vmes med dance glasbo vrteli se Wernerja, da zapolnijo kvoto
<yang> ostali radiji, ki pa ze vrtijo prej predpisanih 20% slovenske glasbe bodo pa enostavno vrteli isto muzko naprej, samo da bo podvojena
<pitastrudl> a ni tko da so večinoma potem igrali slovensko musko ponoči ko noben ne posluša
<dz0ny_> pstree -slau
<dz0ny_> the best thing since ps wizardy
<dz0ny_> yang: uro pred glavno publiko se nabaše kvoto
<dz0ny_> razen tega da si bo sazas mal večje dobičke izplačal se ni nič zgodil
<dz0ny_> pitastrudl: ne sme se
<pitastrudl> aha
<yang> ja, samo program zjebe, ce mas ti tematski program pol mors pa wernerja vrteti da kvoto zapolnis, ni idealen zakon...
<yang> sej slisim na radio slovenija kaj vrtijo
<yang> dobrih slovenskih pesmi je morda nevem 500
<yang> pol jih pa zmanjka
<yang> pac potem jih pa ponovijo oz. shufflajo
<yang> na RSLO potem vrtijo pesmi tudi ko jih prvic slisis iz leta 45
<dz0ny_> :D
<yang> vcasih so pa delal tko pitastrudl dokler je bil se stari zakon v veljavi, preko dneva tujo muziko, ponoci ko ni noen poslusal pa slovensko
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> ok
<CrazyLemon> kaj je narobe s slovensko muzko?
<CrazyLemon> foxy teens so čist kul
<dz0ny_> pa game over :>
<yang> hehe
<slax0r> kaj je pa narobe z bepop?
<yang> tega od game over pevca sem videval, takrat kakih 10 let nazaj
<yang> vedno je mel zavezano neko ruto okol glave
<yang> pa baje je bil ze kar starejsi mozakar
<yang> nek italjanski ime ima
<zdobersek> STEFANIO
 * CrazyLemon laughs
<yang> hehe
<CrazyLemon> js se Å¡e vedno spomnim ko mi je en metalhead govoru da zgledam kot en tip iz game over
<CrazyLemon> cool guy actually
<zdobersek> DENIS
 * CrazyLemon googles
<CrazyLemon> incognito of course
<zdobersek> we know
<zdobersek> I mean, this log is indexed
<zdobersek> so who's a game over fan now
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da je za marka govoru
<zdobersek> pa je Denis tatretji clan?
<CrazyLemon> ne spomnim se really..to je bilo več kot 13 let nazaj
<CrazyLemon> ja
<yang> vazn, da se fantje radi savnajo http://images0.zurnal24.si/slika-600x340f-1334824387-728006.jpg
<CrazyLemon> mark Å¡tefan pa denis :D
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon js sm foxy teens enkrat vidu v živo
<pitastrudl> jelly much?
<zdobersek> ktere?
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl samo na dejstvo da si vidu mlado časarko
<CrazyLemon> al kaj je že una rdeča
<CrazyLemon> a je neki na č... ?
 * CrazyLemon googles again
<yang> jst sem tut Tanjo Žagar videl v živo, na koncertu Adi Smolarja hehe
<CrazyLemon> žagar! ne časar :D
<pitastrudl> nevem
<pitastrudl> aja
<pitastrudl> jah to je blo tko leta 2008?
<pitastrudl> nevem :D
<yang> on jo je mel kot gostjo, ker sta oba Korošca
<yang> vsi tej "kvazi" glasbeniki zasluzjo 10x vec kt mi :)
<yang> nekdo mi je pravil, da Rebeka Dremelj sluzi po 100 jurjev na mesec, takrat ko je pela po koncertih
<pitastrudl> a kr
<pitastrudl> no to pa je
<yang> neka njena osebna prijateljica
<yang> Vcasih je Rebeka hodila k nam v naselje na obisk, k tej sosedi
<yang> pa se je tam z nami nekaj menila
<yang> pa pravi enkrat meni "Aja, ma saj se poznamo ane"
<zdobersek> pa vidva sta k rit pa srajca
<yang> k sem bil takrat na Miss Slovenije, ko so njo izzrebali
<zdobersek> ziher bos boter
<yang> haha
<pitastrudl> :D
<yang> Marlenc http://imgur.com/ekz24Kj
<Seniorita> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<Seniorita> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<yang> Ena prijateljica je rekla, da si lahk ženke sam želijo take noge kt jih ma Marlenc
<yang> Fora je bla, k je neki casa tukaj stanoval
<yang> pa je bil pac kot tip, ni bil namazan
<yang> pa mi ni blo jasno kaksno leto kdo je
<yang> edin nekam cudno me je vedno gledal hehe
<yang> pol pa prav moja "ma tale je Marlenc"
<yang> vedno je bil v nekih takih casual kavbojkah, cist neopazen
<CrazyLemon> glej ti to neumnost
<CrazyLemon> !g marjetica koper
<Seniorita> Marjetica Koper, d.o.o. - s.r.l.-Vrtnarija - Domov http://www.komunalakoper.si/index.php?page=static&item=218&tree_root=217
<CrazyLemon> komunala koper se je preimenovala v marjetica koper
<CrazyLemon> !?!?!???
<zdobersek> u yell?
<zdobersek> GGM strikes again
<zdobersek> kako bos mel afere v marjetici? ne mors!
<CrazyLemon> kako braindead moraš bit za take neumnosti.. marjetica?!? wtf?!?!
<CrazyLemon> srčno upam da se bo najdu nekdo in naredu podjetje komunala koper d.o.o. :)
<CrazyLemon> expire:		2021-06-06
<CrazyLemon> meh..Å¡koda
<zdobbie> u a haxor
<zdobbie> hax it
<zdobbie> u lej
<zdobbie> cologne major
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUKekP1PhdI
<Seniorita> Fail Ninja Attempts To Smash a Brick With His Forehead - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Fail Ninja Attempts To Smash a Brick With His Forehead«
<slax0r> fake...ce bi bil prav ninja ga ne bi sploh videl
<yang> slax0r: ti se v Gradcu delas ?
<slax0r> aye
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Dekko Shaping Up Nicely for Desktop Convergence  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/07Y-KMD-Blk/desktop-dekko-email-app-convergence
<CrazyLemon> cologne major?
<CrazyLemon> http://val202.rtvslo.si/2016/07/slovenija-postala-pridruzena-clanica-evropske-vesoljske-agencije/
<Seniorita> Slovenija postala pridružena članica Evropske vesoljske agencije – Val 202
<Seniorita> »Slovenija je zgodaj dopoldne v Parizu podpisala sporazum o vstopu med pridružene članice Evropske vesoljske agencije, s čimer se našim visokotehnološkim podjetjem odpirajo nove možnosti v mednarodnih projektih na področju visokih tehnologij. Kot nam je povedala generalna direktorica na ministrstvu za gospodarski razvoj in tehnologijo Sabina Koleša, ki danes vodi delegacijo v Parizu, pomeni podpis [...]«
<napsy> \o/
<napsy> we did it
<dz0ny_> best theme ever https://snwh.org/paper/theme
<dz0ny_> napsy: resno, mate kaj zraven?
<dz0ny_> k kokr vem gredo to sam podjeta iz tehnološkega parka zraven
<CrazyLemon> ikonce mi delujejo preveč cartoonish
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: http://i.imgur.com/PCIdMZX.png
<CrazyLemon> material cartoonish*
<dz0ny_> no sej :)
<dz0ny_> to je po izbiri
<CrazyLemon> .yt aurora i went too far
<jabuk1> Aurora - I Went Too Far (Live on the Honda Stage) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2AqeH1GPs4
<CrazyLemon> tudi arc theme je kr v redu
<napsy> dz0ny_: hehe ne :)
<CrazyLemon> ježešna
<CrazyLemon> i don't like paper that much
<Matthai> CrazyLemon, kdo/kaj je ta Aurora?
<Matthai> kar poslušljiva muzika
<CrazyLemon> Matthai ta aurora je ta blond punca, ki poje :)
<CrazyLemon> in ja res je kar poslušljiva
<Matthai> ful dober vokal ima
<Matthai> pa tudi muzika mi je zelo kul
<CrazyLemon> yup..taka.. PC muzika je :D
<dz0ny_> Matthai: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06ht9MyJLT4
<Seniorita> AURORA - Running With The Wolves - YouTube
<Seniorita> »‘All My Demons Greeting Me As A Friend’ is out now! Order on the Official Store: http://po.st/DemonsONYTDeC Order on iTunes: http://po.st/DemonsONYTDiT Liste...«
<CrazyLemon> ta je verjetno najbl znan
<CrazyLemon> https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/adsense/9HiD0kMYU_U;context-place=forum/adsense
<Seniorita> Google Groups
<Seniorita> »Mit Google Groups können Sie Online-Foren und E-Mail-basierte Gruppen erstellen, sich daran beteiligen und interessante Diskussionen mit anderen Mitgliedern führen.«
<CrazyLemon> adsense hacked?
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: naah, sam autoclicker so uproabljal :)
<dz0ny_> they call this money sites
<dz0ny_> nardiš bunc blogov za 100€
<dz0ny_> autoclicker
<dz0ny_> pa maš okol 500€ prometa
<dz0ny_> pobašeš razliko
<dz0ny_> zdej so jih pobanal velik
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ hmm
 * CrazyLemon gre pregledat če so sami indijci komentirali
<CrazyLemon> trinidad in tobago...maroko
<CrazyLemon> indija
<CrazyLemon> sounds about right :)
<CrazyLemon> https://g.co/doodle/d2kb59
<Seniorita> Google
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: See What’s new In #KDE Plasma 5.7  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/-Uj5CneNWEE/plasma-5-7
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: what is not to like http://i.imgur.com/MenpacF.png ?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ you are such a champ!
<dz0ny_> I am almost finished with it :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ kaj pa vem..čudn font maš
<CrazyLemon> sj te ikonce so ok..ampak niso to paper ikonce
<dz0ny_> to je od gnome, na začetku me je motil
<dz0ny_> sam na monitorju se lepo vid
<CrazyLemon> no indictment for hillary clinton
<dz0ny_> haha https://www.reddit.com/comments/4rbj6o
<Seniorita> The age of all-in-one Linux packages is upon on us. Meet Guix, the vendor-independent solution backed by the FSF. : reddit.com
<Seniorita> »221 points and 65 comments so far on reddit«
<dz0ny_> rms/fsf spet na drogah
<lynxlynxlynx> guix ni nič novega afair
<dretnx> kakšen node.js mojster tukaj?
<CrazyLemon> dretnx shoot
<CrazyLemon> (not at me..ampak bo že nekdo vedel..verjetno dz_0ny)
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<msev-> a v gnome3 je kšn program v nastavitvah da hitr menaš pa kusomiziraš teme in ikone?
<CrazyLemon> kaj bi pa kusomiziral
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ti bo povedal za program..on je ravno včeraj kusomiziral temo in ikone
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Bolgari sprejeli zakon, ki zahteva odprto kodo  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6502/bolgari-sprejeli-zakon-ki-zahteva-odprto-kodo
<msev-> CrazyLemon, a če v orangepi vtaknem not bluetooth modul moram reboot nardit da mi ga bo zaznal
<msev-> pa inicializiral driver pa to
<msev-> (če ga bo)
<CrazyLemon> msev- ne vem zakaj bi mogu rebootat
<msev-> aja pol ne
<msev-> pol dobr
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cmnp4m_XgAAQZ37.jpg:large
<msev-> CrazyLemon,
<msev-> a tole src="http://files.jar2.net/jquery/wheelcolorpicker/example-v2/jquery.wheelcolorpicker.js"
<msev-> lahko zamenam s tem src="/home/msev/colorpicker/jquery.wheelcolorpicker.js">
<msev-> in tole href="http://files.jar2.net/jquery/wheelcolorpicker/example-v2/css/wheelcolorpicker.css"
<msev-> s tem href="/home/msev/colorpicker/wheelcolorpicker.css"
<msev-> torej če lahko referencam lokalno shranjene fajle tkole
<lynxlynxlynx> dej relativne poti, pa hkrati ne boš povedal svojega imena
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če ti bo absolutna pot tukaj delala
<lynxlynxlynx> na netu je itak vedno relativno na strežnikov/uporabnikov web root
<CrazyLemon> what he said ^
<msev-> sj je moj internet :D
<msev-> bom laufal na orangepiju
<msev-> lokalna mreža sam
<msev-> kaj to pomen relativna pot
<CrazyLemon> ./wheelcolorpicker.css  je primer relativne poti
<CrazyLemon> torej ne navedeš cele poti do datoteke
<msev-> aa
<msev-> a to bo delal
<CrazyLemon> oziroma drugače..absolutne poti
<msev-> a bo kr najdl to datoteko
<CrazyLemon> msev- probaj pa povej! :)
<CrazyLemon> msev- to ne išče datoteke
<CrazyLemon> ./ pomeni trenutni direktorij je bela cesta
<msev> Aja
<msev> To mi ni vsec
<CrazyLemon> pejt mlekca Å¡e spit :D
<msev> K nevem v katerem direktoriju bom laufov tisto
<CrazyLemon> mogoče ti bo potem bl všeč :>
<msev-> nemaram mlekca CrazyLemon
<msev-> kakav edin
<zdobbie> hint: v kakavuje mljek
<CrazyLemon> mogoče je pa soja!
<zdobbie> soNEIN
<msev-> ni soje
<msev-> ej CrazyLemon zakaj je to pomembno da ni absolutn path če mam sam pač lokalno
<zdobbie> because COMPUTER SCIENCE
<zdobbie> SO SHILLARY DOESN'T HAVE TO BE PROSECUTED
<msev-> :)
<CrazyLemon> msev- zakaj je pomembno geslo če do računalnika imaš samo ti fizični dostop
<CrazyLemon> just because
<zdobbie> NSA
<CrazyLemon> speaking about NSA
 * CrazyLemon is gonna go kill some 'bad' guys
<CrazyLemon> 42 player server...much chaos
<msev-> ka pa če bi kr tkole dal notr $HOME/.node-red
<matjaz> ja pa daj
<matjaz> pa dej si en $HOME/bin naredi
<msev-> a to je pol bl relativno
<matjaz> pa tja not mečlji
<msev-> ql
<dz0ny_> pol mlekca spit
<matjaz> aja dz0ny_
<matjaz> sam mal
<dz0ny_> a?
<dz0ny_> sam mislil sem komentirat da je CrazyLemon mal osoren ratu od kar mulce merka :)
<matjaz> package champ: unrecognized import path "champ" (import path does not begin with hostname)
<matjaz> dz0ny_, to pa je ja :)
<matjaz> does not begin with hostname
<matjaz> wat?
<dz0ny_> GOPATH daš na root projekta
<dz0ny_> clone cd GOPATH=pwd make build
<dz0ny_> aka ni go gettable
<dz0ny_> pa libmpv-dev rabiš
<matjaz> aagotcha
<matjaz> aaa gotcha*
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ nisi sam mislu..dejansko si komentiral :)
<dz0ny_> lahk si pa gobu namestiš
<dz0ny_> pa zgleda pol tko gobu -GOPATH (pwd) -vendor -version 1.7beta2
<dz0ny_> aja pa če bo tale naš msev dal $HOME v tist svoj node-red se zih ne bo expandal :)
<matjaz> gobu je painless
<matjaz> tnx
<dz0ny_> pa priporočam atom
<dz0ny_> za editor
<matjaz> meh, ni mi všeč
<CrazyLemon> whats wrong with atom?
<matjaz> pa ne vem, navajen na sublime
<matjaz> dz0ny_, src/champ/cmd/spinwheel/main.go:28: videos declared and not used
<matjaz> na make build
<msev-> v čem je pa atom tok bolš od npr notepad++ in njena linux alternative notepadq neki
<dz0ny_> matjaz: git pull
<dz0ny_> msev-: zate sta oba ista
<dz0ny_> za go maš go-plus,delve,hyperclick
<dz0ny_> inje zlo easy razvijat
<msev-> a maš za javaskript tut
<msev-> al pa za python
<msev-> :D
<dz0ny_> http://i.imgur.com/w7kPcWK.png
<dz0ny_> tole maš
<dz0ny_> za vsak jezik ja
<dz0ny_> sam moraš met env nastavljen
<dz0ny_> ne tko kot ti mal z leve mal z desne
<dz0ny_> :)
<dz0ny_> in res ni nobene razlike pol
<msev-> pretty cool a ti da tut description od funkcije kukr v VScodeu?
<dz0ny_> mhm
<msev-> pol atom=vscode ?
<dz0ny_> da
<dz0ny_> usability partt
<matjaz> dz0ny_, git pulled, still ste same
<dz0ny_> tech je drugi seveda
<matjaz> the*
<dz0ny_> matjaz: may I recommend start from scratch?
<matjaz> you may
<dz0ny_> zihr je to tam
<dz0ny_> https://github.com/dz0ny/champ/blob/master/src/champ/cmd/spinwheel/main.go#L43
<Seniorita> champ/main.go at master · dz0ny/champ · GitHub
<Seniorita> »champ - Plex 2nd screen player for RPi«
<dz0ny_> tle se videos uporablja
<matjaz> dz0ny_, a pa to nej bi že delal al ne?
<matjaz> https://paste.sh/M9UjtDXa#Nh-oQtdtSJV2YO9v_AZ5WCLe
<Seniorita> paste.sh · encrypted pastebin
<matjaz> wat, glihkar sem dojel, da mam na goithubu Å¡e en account iz leta 2008
<matjaz> in pojma nimam zakaj
<CrazyLemon> a tak si ti
<matjaz> pomojem, ker sem imel na stari domeni Å¡e email
<matjaz> ki pa je zdej spet aktivna
<matjaz> in sem dobil email od gh
<dz0ny_> matjaz: nope manjkata Å¡e dve zadevi
<dz0ny_> subscriber managment pa state pooler
<dz0ny_> da player pošilja remote
<dz0ny_> spinwheel dela :)
<matjaz> se mi je zdelo da ni to to
<matjaz> sem vrgu zvezdico :)
<dz0ny_> for effort :>
<dz0ny_> bt ker player pa maš
<matjaz> mpv
<dz0ny_> ne to plex
<dz0ny_> X-Plex-Version: 4.27.0.705
<dz0ny_> jaz mam 2.7 latest iz store :)
<matjaz> sej jest tud :)
<dz0ny_> hm jaz sem na 5.1
<dz0ny_> zgleda je drug player za 6.0
<dz0ny_> great
<matjaz> zgleda da ja :)
<dz0ny_> vir je bil telefon?
<dz0ny_> al server
<matjaz> server
<matjaz> http://www.apkmirror.com/apk/plex-inc/plex/plex-4-4-0-369-release/plex-4-4-0-369-android-apk-download/
<Seniorita> Plex for Android 4.4.0.369 APK Download by Plex, Inc. - APKMirror
<matjaz> probi lke potegnt če ti bo šlo
<matjaz> mi je isto zmetalo za remote pa local server
<dz0ny_> Failure [INSTALL_FAILED_UPDATE_INCOMPATIBLE]
<dz0ny_> mja
<matjaz> pravzaprav ne, za remote server je drugače error
<matjaz> https://paste.sh/uq9t7G-S#KGBWsKZdn_tMljHjkPRSQCjP
<Seniorita> paste.sh · encrypted pastebin
<dz0ny_> kaj pa web player
<dz0ny_> :32400/web/
<matjaz> aha
<matjaz> to pa neki bo
<matjaz> brez rdečih vrstic
<matjaz> https://paste.sh/kZtqSkLk#X0A2KFH-D_xXkK-DsEFzV-c9
<Seniorita> paste.sh · encrypted pastebin
<dz0ny_> jp to bo ok :)
<dz0ny_> dej neki kar nima podnapise
<matjaz> dang, ta bo pa težka :D
<matjaz> aja sej lohk izklopim
<matjaz> dela!
<dz0ny_> mhm
<dz0ny_> ruf edges :)
<dz0ny_> play pa stop dela :>
<matjaz> nice
<matjaz> zdej mam na PIju jebeni komplet HTPC sistem
<matjaz> pol ne bo treba :)
<matjaz> pol == ko bo dz0ny_ fertik
<matjaz> :)
<dz0ny_> ja to je plan
<dz0ny_> matjaz: lahko se prilimaš http://jean.lan:32400/library/streams/4606
<dz0ny_> moral bi bit srt
<dz0ny_> file
<matjaz> je ja
<matjaz> https://paste.sh/QLAXYCYn#KwiAY4mq28wBeXxvPmgawLRX
<Seniorita> paste.sh · encrypted pastebin
<matjaz> zdej pa spat
<matjaz> ln
#ubuntu-si 2016-07-06
<upd> .napoved
<jabuk> Ponoči bo spremenljivo oblačno, možne bodo posamezne kratkotrajne plohe, v prvem delu noči v severni Sloveniji tudi posamezne nevihte. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 12 do 18, ob morju do 20 stopinj C.
<upd> .radar
<jabuk> Jutri bo spremenljivo oblačno. Nastajale bodo krajevne plohe in nevihte, verjetnejše bodo sredi dneva in popoldne. Ob morju bo sončno in suho. Na Primorskem bo zapihala šibka burja, drugod po Sloveniji popoldne severovzhodni veter. Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 24 do 27, na Primorskem do 31 stopinj C.
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<upd> .vreme pasja ravan
<jabuk> ARSO: Pasja ravan (1020m): 14.2°C @06.07.2016 1:50 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 85% zahodnik 2.39 m/s (8.6 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:20:24, Kulminacija: 11:08:59, Sončni zahod: 18:57:34
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 37min 10s, Luna je v ščipu
<upd> .yt coconut song fast
<jabuk> Coconut Song 175% fast https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8EiZWLrEJ9Y
<yang> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<yang> Že na radnom mjestu ?
<napsy> jutro
<slax0r> da da
<slax0r> ze pijem tursko kavico
<slax0r> jodlari kar naj majo to cvajgo iz avtomata
<napsy> avtomat je cist top ce si len
<slax0r> nah, turska ftw
<zdobbie> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: AURORA - Running with the Wolves. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06ht9MyJLT4
<zdobbie> kr kul komad
<slax0r> a ta radio dejansko kje streama, ali pac samo tukaj ko vpises komando vrze ven video?
<zdobbie> radioterminal.si
<slax0r> https://db.tt/NozOxkY1
<slax0r> lomad?
<Seniorita> Dropbox - SS-2016-07-06-08-20-26.png
<slax0r> drgac pa tnx ^^
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 0°C @06.07.2016 6:00 UTC.
<jabuk>    zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:19:27, Kulminacija: 11:07:43, Sončni zahod: 18:55:58
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 36min 31s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> pismo je mrzlo
<yang> zmrzujemo
 * slax0r poslje zimska oblacila
<slax0r> STAY WARM FUCKERS!
<msev-> a kdo kle pozna kj Grafano?
<msev-> mam par vprašanj
<msev-> in pa razne te podatkovne baze kot je InfluxDB
<slax0r> sem delal nekaj malega z grafano
<msev-> a to lahko laufaš nevem na pc-ju pa se pol sam kot klient povežeš na influxdb na rpi-ju npr?
<msev-> da dobiš vrednost iz minipc-ja
<msev-> samo grafanje pa delaš na bl močnem pc-ju kjer boš tko al tok gledal grafe
<msev-> a se to da slax0r
<dz0ny_> msev-: influx ne boš poganjal na rpi
<dz0ny_> rabiš 4gb rama :D
<msev-> aja
<msev-> dat sux
<dz0ny_> grafana je sam html page
<slax0r> iz rpi lahko posiljas prek statsd
<slax0r> recimo
<dz0ny_> maš json input plugin
<dz0ny_> to je zate čist dost
<slax0r> statsd ti napolni bazo
<dz0ny_> tist nore red zihr zna plunt ven json
<slax0r> grafana polla bazo in izrisuje grafe
<msev-> jp dz0ny_ to je njegova glavna naloga
<msev-> da pljuva vn json
<dz0ny_> no :)
<dz0ny_> case solved
<slax0r> mi nismo meli influx, sm pozabu ze ka je blo za imena
<slax0r> graphite
<slax0r> se mi zdi
<msev-> kera podatkovna baza bi bla pa pol zanimiva za sbcje
<msev-> a samo sqlite?
<dz0ny_> da
<dz0ny_> pogojno mysql
<msev-> dz0ny_, bom zj pogledal za influx k sm vidu da je en uporabljal na nodered groups
<msev-> aha pol je dal na synology v končni fazi
<msev-> tko da ja neuporabno vrjetno
<msev-> dz0ny_, kaj pa CouchDB al pa OrientDB al pa ena k je pure js, k nevem kko se že imenuje :)
<dz0ny_> none
<dz0ny_> msev to so vs time series baze ki rabjo ogromno rama
<msev-> ok pol sqlite :)
<dz0ny_> in terms of sbc
<dz0ny_> msev-: https://docs.influxdata.com/influxdb/v0.13/guides/hardware_sizing/#general-hardware-guidelines-for-a-single-node
<Seniorita> InfluxData | Documentation | Hardware Sizing Guidelines
<Seniorita> »Documentation for InfluxDB, Telegraf, Chronograf, and Kapacitor«
<dz0ny_> vse lepo piše
<msev-> wow vidm
<dz0ny_> sbc ma iops 30 :)
<dz0ny_> ce mas dobro sd kartico mogoče 100
<dz0ny_> v praksi rabiš za te zadeve vsaj 2k
<msev-> dz0ny_, kaj mislš a če bi dal notr v en od usb portov en cheap usb mejhn pa bi gor logirov
<msev-> da na zrabm sd-kartice
<msev-> k težje bi mi blo vse skonfigurirat še enkrat kot kupt nov mejhn usb
<msev-> k vem da je usb kao ista tehnologija kot sd kartica in se bo tut zrabl
<msev-> pismo fajn bi blo če bi lahko zmanjšal število pisanj, da bi šlo nevem vse v periodi 1 dneva v rama pol pa iz rama se zapisal
<dz0ny_> nope
<dz0ny_> its' time series
<dz0ny_> to pomen da dela sharde na sekundo (think file)
<dz0ny_> ubiješ sd
<dz0ny_> well jaz sem spisal db ki to počne :)
<dz0ny_> sam ni za zunanjo rabo :)
<msev-> to zj govorim za sqlite
<msev-> da bi tko delov
<msev-> da bi dal kao podatke v ram od sbc-ja začasno
<msev-> pol pa zapisal na (usb/sd)
<dz0ny_> well men crkne sd po 8 mescih za vremensko postajo na sqlite
<msev-> uf
<dz0ny_> tko da predlagam da si anrdiš heroku račun
<dz0ny_> tam free bazo naklikaš
<msev-> kok maš pa hitr ta proces
<msev-> mislm na kok časa ti loggira
<dz0ny_> in uporabljaš tist za shranjenvanje
<dz0ny_> 1m
<dz0ny_> avg 5 meritev na  minuto
<dz0ny_> > write avg to db
<msev-> ql
<dz0ny_> http://baturin.org/docs/iproute2/
<Seniorita> iproute2 cheat sheet
<msev-> dz0ny_, kko pa pol ti vizualiziraš to
<dz0ny_> custom pipelines
<msev-> dz0ny_, nekje sm tut tale redis prebrou a to tut ni uporabn :D
<msev-> a če daš neki v /tmp pol gre v ram not?
<msev-> pa se pol zapiše ne sd?
<msev-> pismo na androircu mi pa nerata bouncerja usposobt
<msev-> nevem kaj failam
 * CrazyLemon prejel 7x 'FWD'ed mail
<CrazyLemon> zakaj nism spammer..toliko naslovov bi zdaj mel
<CrazyLemon> vsebina.. "Pri  nas imamo kar nekaj ljudi brez možganov." in pa na koncu "Vsem  zavednim  državljanom sporočamo, da je njihova državljanska   dolžnost poslati  to e-pošto na vsaj 10   naslovov!!!"
<CrazyLemon> :D
<idioterna> ja reply to all dej "DAMN RIGHT"
<idioterna> pa podpis se s "prekleta drzava!"
<msev-> lol
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/s720x720/13590391_10205328297086519_2381626173558315796_n.jpg?oh=1518689cc406a0d466248a842858e96b&oe=5804316B
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> https://www.helpnetsecurity.com/2016/07/05/tp-link-config-domains/
<Seniorita> TP-LINK loses control of two device configuration domains - Help Net Security
<Seniorita> »Security researcher Amitay Dan warns that a domain through which TP-LINK router owners can configure their devices is no longer owned by the company.«
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhBktFVTjf8
<Seniorita> Duet for French Horn and chair - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Duet for French Horn and chair«
<CrazyLemon> .yt la belle mixtape space wave
<jabuk> La Belle Mixtape | Space Wave https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-EXoiFwS31E
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/gospodarstvo/kratek-dokument-iztrgan-iz-konteksta-je-povzrocil-upor-v-luki-koper/397465
<Seniorita> Kratek dokument, iztrgan iz konteksta, je povzročil upor v Luki Koper :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Upor delavcev Luke Koper je zanetil vladni dokument, v katerem se omenja možnost podeljevanja koncesij za gradnjo in uvedbe pristaniške uprave.«
<CrazyLemon> so awesome :D
<Matthai> http://www.24ur.com/specialno/nega_in_zdravje/120-000-sodelujocih-32-let-opazovanj-in-ugotovitev-nasicene-mascobe-povecujejo-tveganje-za-prezgodnjo-smrt.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - 120.000 sodelujočih, 32 let opazovanj in ugotovitev: nasičene maščobe povečujejo tveganje za prezgodnjo smrt
<Seniorita> »Nova obsežna študija, ki so jo pripravljali več kot 30 let, je potrdila škodljivost nasičenih maščob. Ugotovili so, da nasičene maščobe v maslu, masti in rdečem mesu povečujejo tveganje za prezgodnjo smrt. Strokovnjaki zato svetujejo, da nasičene maščobe nadomestite z nenasičenimi, kot so oljčno in repično olje ali mastne ribe.«
<Matthai> "Kot eno glavnih ugotovitev je izpostavil, da so imeli ljudje, ki so zaužili več nasičenih in transmaščob, višjo stopnjo smrtnosti kot tisti, ki so enako količino kalorij zaužili z ogljikovimi hidrati."
<Matthai> Sklep: se pravi se splača čokolado jest
<CrazyLemon> 05-07-2016_rndnum(4,9)}}
<CrazyLemon> silly spammers
<msev-> a se da komu mi pomagat tale alsamixer naštimat da mi bo 3.5mm jack delal na orange-pi ju
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa imaš za naštimat?
<msev-> pač ne dela nč
<msev-> ni asound.conf
<msev-> notr v /etc
<CrazyLemon> ls: dostop do '/etc/asound.conf' ni mogoč: Datoteka ali imenik s tem imenom ne obstaja
<CrazyLemon> alsamixer pa vseeno dela
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/13537585_940617946080614_5797144369734357752_n.jpg?oh=ee87cadda201d198bcb308787123c720&oe=57FED8C8
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<dz0ny_> a sz hidrie?
<CrazyLemon> wajdušna
<slax0r> dafuq
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: Neither the user-side .asoundrc nor the asound.conf configuration files are required for ALSA to work properly.
<msev-> aha
<msev-> ok pol dobr tut če nimam tega
<msev-> no zj odprem alsamixer in neki vidm neke grafe
<msev-> pa nevem kaj nardit
<msev-> rabm mlekca
<msev-> CrazyLemon, a maš
<slax0r> cist gor jih zavrti z smernimi tipkami
<slax0r> ce mas kje mutan (MM) pod stolpcem, pritisni M da unmutas
<slax0r> izhod
<slax0r> alsactl store
<msev-> Lineout piše 100
<msev-> je že prej pisal
<CrazyLemon> msev- čist vse dej na 100
<CrazyLemon> od masterja
<CrazyLemon> do front
<CrazyLemon> do mic-a
<CrazyLemon> f6 za izbiro naprave
<slax0r> msev-: aplay <ker kol file> ne producira zvoka?
<slax0r> ne rabi bit audio file
<msev-> nism Å¡e probov to slax0r sm probov prek espeaka
<slax0r> any old text file will do
<CrazyLemon> sj je sample .wav nekje priložen
<slax0r> za aplay ne rabis .wav
<CrazyLemon> locate *.wav
<msev-> audio lineotu je bil mutan
<slax0r> samo pac bo funny sound
<msev-> audio line out
<dz0ny_> msev-: http://mopidy.readthedocs.io/en/latest/installation/raspberrypi/#testing-sound-output
<Seniorita> Raspberry Pi — Mopidy 2.0.0-1-g23098d7 documentation
<msev-> tnx
<dz0ny_> ce bi ta nas msev mal zacel brat kako dokumentacijo :>
<msev-> indeed :)
<CrazyLemon> msev da ne bere?? nonsense!
<slax0r> reading is for the weak
<msev-> a nj vse unmutam
<msev-> tut audio adda drc
<msev-> pa audio adda loop
<slax0r> unmute ALL the things!
<msev-> ej ka pa ta adc input a je vseen če je na 100%
<msev-> a bo kj skurl
<CrazyLemon> če skuri pomeni da dela!
<CrazyLemon> and thats a good thing
<msev-> dela
<msev-> hvala vsi
<msev-> dz0ny_, dj drugič nalep sam ta link
<msev-> bom takoj vedu da moram tm not gledat
<msev-> :D
<msev-> aja sj ubistvu je to naredu
<msev-> no pač sj vsi ste isto povedal :)
<msev-> zj morm pa probat če dela espeak tut
<dz0ny_> lol, sam kritiko si pa spregledal :>
<msev-> ponotranju sm jo :D
<napsy> http://www.pravapeticija.com/arinina_peticija
<Seniorita> Arinina peticija - Pravapeticija.com
<CrazyLemon> 9 538 ljudi je podpisalo to peticijo. Podpisi izvirajo iz 8 513 različnih IP naslovov.
<zdobbie> smrtna kazen?
<zdobbie> what is this, Saudi Arabia?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie verjetno je mislu dosmrtni zapor..sam pač..words
<msev-> pomoje je kr mislu tko k je mislu
<CrazyLemon> aja? a obstaja smrtna kazen s pogojnim izpustom? :D
<msev-> ampak pač mogl bi uvedt v SLO za najhujše zločine tut mal bl ostre kazni
<msev-> tko like 50+ let
<msev-> če pa ta espeak napišem
<msev-> ane
<msev-> pa vseen izgovori
<msev-> sam v terminal ful enih vrstic napiše
<msev-> kko nima zvočne kartice pa nevem kaj
<CrazyLemon>  2>/dev/null
<msev-> https://askubuntu.com/questions/73396/how-to-get-espeak-working
<Seniorita> 11.10 - How to get espeak working? - Ask Ubuntu
<msev-> takle error output napiše
<msev-> zanima me kko bi tole komando "espeak "Hello, I am Espeak, the voice synthesizer" --stdout | paplay
<msev-> "
<msev-> k mi dela na netbooku
<msev-> pretvoru v en ekvivalent na orangepiju - torej brez paplaya
<msev-> k mislm da nima pulseaudio inštaliran
<CrazyLemon> a brez --stdout | paplay ne dela?
<msev-> paplay sploh ne dela
<msev-> k nimam pulseaudio inštaliran
<msev-> in baje ne dela neki pulseaudio
<CrazyLemon> a brez --stdout | paplay ne dela?
<msev-> aja dela
<msev-> sam un error output da
<CrazyLemon> espeak "Hello, I am Espeak, the voice synthesizer" 2>/dev/null
<msev-> a zj grem v to mapo
<msev-> pogledat
<zdobbie> that's like
<msev-> aha zgleda ne
<zdobbie> going into a black hole to get that one beautiful sun ray
<msev-> kaj je ta null
<CrazyLemon> lol zdobbie
<CrazyLemon> msev- kot je zdobbie napisal..black hole
<zdobbie> it's nothing
<CrazyLemon> and everything!
<msev-> sam možn da ta output vseen kj pomen
<msev-> da mi bo kr random nehal delat
<msev-> :D
<msev-> tut če skrivam zj
<CrazyLemon> sej je sam error..who cares about errors
<msev-> ker npr pol na netbooku je navadna espeak komanda nehala delat
<msev-> in sm se mogu s temu paplayam ukvarjat
<msev-> da je zadeva postala 100% reliable
<CrazyLemon> msev- grep "cards.pcm" /usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf
<msev-> http://pastebin.com/s2zzfpYZ
<Seniorita> pcm.cards cards.pcm pcm.default cards.pcm.default pcm.sysdefault cards.pcm.def - Pastebin.com
<CrazyLemon> msev- primerjaj to z errorji
<msev-> ja
<msev-> nevem :D
<CrazyLemon> ne veš primerjat'
<CrazyLemon> ?
<CrazyLemon> ali bi raje vidu da ti nekdo drug to primerja pa napiše rešitev?
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da to drugo :9
<CrazyLemon> :)*
<slax0r> eno "biznis" vprasanje
<slax0r> ce mam jaz online trgovino
<CrazyLemon> invest everything into dildos
<slax0r> in imam zunaj promocijsko kodo
<slax0r> da nad 50eur dobis nekaj popusta
<slax0r> 10% recimo
<slax0r> in ce imam napako v sistemu, da ce uporabnik doda to kodo in potem izbrise artikel iz kosare, tako da vrednost kosare pade pod 50eur
<slax0r> ampak se popust se vseeno ne zbrise
<slax0r> in uporabnik to potem kupi z tem popustom
<slax0r> ali lahko kot prodajalec zahtevam da mi mankajoc znesek se dodatno nakaze
<slax0r> ali lahko uporabnik zahteva od mene da mu prodam artikel po taki ceni po kakrsni je prisel ze do konca nakupa
<slax0r> in tudi placal z kreditno karto?
<CrazyLemon> zanimiva vprašanja.. my guess is ne, da?
<lynxlynxlynx> se strinjam, račun si izdal
<CrazyLemon> yup..napaka v sistemu ne more obremeniti kupca
<CrazyLemon> lahko pa obremeni tebe :)
<slax0r> ok
<slax0r> ker v tem primeru sem kupec jaz...
<slax0r> torej lahko zdaj mirno zahtevam izdelek po tej ceni kot so mi ga prodali, je tako?
<lynxlynxlynx> a ti težijo al kaj?
<slax0r> jup
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: How To Install GNOME Extensions Using Google Chrome  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/6zrSK1WSDM0/install-gnome-extensions-google-chrome
<lynxlynxlynx> upiraj se, ne morem ti pa ničesar citirat
<CrazyLemon> slax0r prašaj na zvp
<CrazyLemon> imho je tvoja dobra volja če želiš vrnit..ampak nimajo nobene pravne podlage da bi izterjali 'dodatno' :)
<slax0r> lel
<slax0r> vidim da majo res v kurcu
<slax0r> kreditna je bila bremenjena za polno kupnino
<msev-> a mam lahko oboje gor in also in pulseaudio (čeprov še nevem zakaj bi pulseaudio rabu ) :D?
<slax0r> v potrdilu narocila pa je nek popust
<msev-> slax0r, to pa suxa
<CrazyLemon> slax0r torej se račun ne ujema s tem kar so bremenili?
<CrazyLemon> to pa lahko ti zahtevaš da ti vrnejo :)
<msev-> zahtevej!
<CrazyLemon> fyi..a na pvt napišeš katera trgovina? :)
<msev-> tut mene zanima
<CrazyLemon> -fyi :D
<CrazyLemon> p.s*
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: jap
<msev-> haha ker ime
<msev-> od Å¡tacune
<msev-> To me spomne na eno reklamo: CrazyLemon, a greš kdaj po f*k cunco v Tosamino belo štacunco?
<msev-> haha :D
<CrazyLemon> wat
<CrazyLemon> kakšne reklame pa ti gledaš
 * CrazyLemon uporablja ad blocker
<slax0r> ublock ftw
<CrazyLemon> pri rosebikes imajo sicer nekaj podobnega
<slax0r> rosebikes?
<CrazyLemon> uveljavljaš 10€ popusta
<CrazyLemon> ampak oni ti zaračunajo polno ceno
<CrazyLemon> nato ti vrnejo 10€ nazaj
<CrazyLemon> ja..ena nemška trgovina s kolesi'n'stuff
<slax0r> aja
<slax0r> ja samo tukaj so se pa bunili da smo premalo placali in zato se niso odposlali stvari
<lynxlynxlynx> napsy: https://blog.twitch.tv/gos-march-to-low-latency-gc-a6fa96f06eb7
<Seniorita> Go’s march to low-latency GC — Twitch Blog
<Seniorita> »We use Go at Twitch for many of our busiest systems. Its simplicity, safety, performance, and readability make it a good tool for the…«
<napsy> lynxlynxlynx: mhm sm vidu sam se nisem uspel prebrat
<napsy> thx
<lynxlynxlynx> zanimivo branje, je lepo spisano
<dz0ny_> lynxlynxlynx: go user?
<zdobbie> inb4 "go2 considered harmful"
<lynxlynxlynx> ne, samo par golfov
<lynxlynxlynx> večinoma delam na obstoječih projektih in tam si ne zmišljuješ glede jezikov
<dz0ny_> sm gledal qt++
<dz0ny_> pa je kr kul ogrodje
<dz0ny_> sam tiste headerje tečno pisat
<dz0ny_> one wrench more to care
<lynxlynxlynx> to je navaden qt?
<dz0ny_> mhm
<dretnx> dz0ny_: ti se spoznaš na node.js streame?
<dz0ny_> dretnx: ne
<dz0ny_> nikjer ne uporabljam v produkciji :)
<zdobbie> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 27°C @06.07.2016 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 50% jugovzhodnik 2 m/s (7.2 km/h) delno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:15:40, Kulminacija: 11:04:49, Sončni zahod: 18:53:59
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 38min 19s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> go go go
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 27.3°C @06.07.2016 13:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 60% zahodnik 5.8 m/s (20.9 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:24:34, Kulminacija: 11:10:58, Sončni zahod: 18:57:23
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 32min 49s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme letališče portorož
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 30.1°C @06.07.2016 13:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 44% severozahodnik 2.6 m/s (9.4 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:25:19, Kulminacija: 11:11:26, Sončni zahod: 18:57:32
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 32min 13s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> no no no
<pitastrudl> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 26°C @06.07.2016 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 41% jugovzhodnik 2.5 m/s (9.0 km/h) zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:19:27, Kulminacija: 11:07:43, Sončni zahod: 18:55:58
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 36min 31s, Luna je v ščipu
<upd> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 25.6°C
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 25.7°C
<CrazyLemon> yikes
<zdobersek> .jezera
<zdobersek> ?
<zdobersek> a ni blo vcasih?
<CrazyLemon> naah
<CrazyLemon> temp morja se meri 24/7
<CrazyLemon> jezer pa ne
<zdobbie> lakeist!
<CrazyLemon> vsaj pozimi ne
<CrazyLemon> kr huge odziv na tale post o bolgariji
<lynxlynxlynx> a slotech že gori?
<CrazyLemon> ne bi vedel za slotech
<CrazyLemon> oni so danes napisali
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ker post o bolgariji
<CrazyLemon> idioterna !g bolgarija sprejela zakon o odprti kodi
<Seniorita> Bolgari sprejeli zakon, ki zahteva odprto kodo – Ubuntu Slovenija https://www.ubuntu.si/2016/07/bolgari-sprejeli-zakon-ki-zahteva-odprto-kodo/
<CrazyLemon> oh kok lepo :p
<idioterna> aha
<CrazyLemon> sj maš na slo-tech
<CrazyLemon> troll mode ON!
<idioterna> joj nimam casa zdele
<lynxlynxlynx> hehe
<CrazyLemon> slo-tech razočaral
<CrazyLemon> samo 30 komentarjev
<idioterna> ok no cak
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: evo, mas
<idioterna> sm polil mal lighter fluida pa vzigalice pustu zraven
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če!
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: A No Frills Weather Applet for Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/7KLZzcvLTDY/no-frills-weather-indicator-applet-ubuntu
<dz0ny_> lol http://i.imgur.com/ZRM6NUV.png shop now
<dz0ny_> a to je brodul trgovino z gobcami odprl :>
<zdobersek> they sell all sorts of linuxes!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: there's, like, 0 comments https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6502/
<Seniorita> Bolgari sprejeli zakon, ki zahteva odprto kodo - Ubuntu.si Forum
<dz0ny_> ja jaz tud gledam kje vido on
<dz0ny_> to :)
<dz0ny_> lol
<zdobersek> najbrz ksne viewbote suce
<zdobersek> in potem hvali naval
<msev-> zakaj ni brodula več tuki
<msev-> sam na slo-tech je
<msev-> a kdo ve iz glave keri todo appi za android majo open api
<msev-> da lahko pošiljaš od drugod todo liste
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/UhrkPpK.jpg
<zdobbie> ohno https://streamable.com/oob1
<Seniorita> Streamable - simple video sharing
<lynxlynxlynx> msev-: habitica
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie vido kaj
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ vido kaj*
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie so...you can count.. whats your point? :)
<dz0ny_> komentarje
<CrazyLemon> [17:37:05] <CrazyLemon>: slo-tech razočaral
<CrazyLemon> [17:37:07] <CrazyLemon>: samo 30 komentarjev
<zdobbie> na ubuntu.si ni navala
<CrazyLemon> mislim da sm bil precej clear :)
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon>	kr huge odziv na tale post o bolgariji
<dz0ny_> where?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie 22 lajkov pa 13x sharean link
<CrazyLemon> fb
<zdobbie> AS DECEIVING AS A SHILLARY
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e en janez troha lajkau post
<dz0ny_> pingvin :>
<CrazyLemon> torej 26 lajkov pa 13x sharean link*
<CrazyLemon> pa 2.1k reach
<zdobbie> "reach"
<CrazyLemon> reach
<dz0ny_> inch?
<dz0ny_> ker augmented body https://exolymph.news/2016/07/05/sexycyborg-shenzhen-3d-printing/
<Seniorita> Redditor SexyCyborg on 3D Printing, Body Mods, and Shenzhen
<Seniorita> »Reddit user SexyCyborg is a 3D printing enthusiast whose projects include a wrist mount for her tiny drones and a hot-pink replica of her own body.«
<CrazyLemon> https://imgur.com/a/hj07m
<Seniorita> SexyCyborg 3D Body Scan - Album on Imgur
<Seniorita> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<CrazyLemon> holy web developer
<skyx> dz0ny_: koliko je kj komplikacij da objavis eno mini go lang zadvo na heroku podobno kot imas za vreme?
<dz0ny_> sam das v git
<dz0ny_> push
<skyx> ok tnx
<dz0ny_> pa ce se gres prek moje ideje v src fodlerju
<dz0ny_> pol mors sam se drug buildpack nastavit
<dz0ny_> torej ce das isto strukturo kot vreme
<skyx> good info pogledam mal
<dz0ny_> das http://i.imgur.com/46HH25V.png
<dz0ny_> si na heroku?
<skyx> mislim da ne
<dz0ny_> te doam v arso pa se igrej :)
<skyx> tnx zaenkrt ni potrebe ;)
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Whatever Happened to… Stormcloud?  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/6DehmBoGFDE/revive-stormcloud-typhoon-linux-weather-app
#ubuntu-si 2016-07-07
<zdobbie> oh tay-tay https://i.imgur.com/mj6QkeK.jpg
<napsy> lp
<zdobbie> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CmveHRtWgAElHWA.jpg
<napsy> wtf, po rebootu se mi ubuntu ni hotu sdvignat
<napsy> lih da sm ga resu
<idioterna> s kere strani si fsekal po monitorju
<idioterna> da je zacel delat
<napsy> http://askubuntu.com/questions/760825/cannot-boot-system-due-to-start-job-running-for-hold
<Seniorita> 16.04 - Cannot boot system due to start job running for hold - Ask Ubuntu
<napsy> tale issue sm mel
<dz0ny_> napsy: a mas lightdm
<Matthai> kaj tako glupega pa Å¡e ne
<Matthai> Outlook sem zagnal!
<Matthai> in imam občutek da se mi bo sfuzlal, ko hočem nastavit nov email account
<zdobersek> Matthai: hva je to https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CmveHRtWgAElHWA.jpg
<CrazyLemon> kako ugotovim zakaj imam nameščen libservlet3.1-java ? oz kateri paket sploh to uporablja
<dz0ny_> apt-get remove libservlet3.1-java
<dz0ny_> :>
<napsy> dz0ny_: jup
<Matthai> zdobersek, znebili so se Supervizorja
<Matthai> naredili nov app (v PHP!)
<Matthai> in dodali e-račune
<Matthai> pa menda odvzeli nekaj funkcionalnosti
<dz0ny_> php rocks :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: apt-cache show-pkg libservlet
<Matthai> paxman je zahteval sauce od supervizorja
<Matthai> pa so se znebili problema :-)
<dz0ny_> Matthai: a bo supervizor javen zdej
<zdobersek> lol
<Matthai> ne vem kaj bo
<dz0ny_> source
<Matthai> source, ja... primož ga pa ni hotel dati
<zdobersek> ... zakaj?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dz0ny_ ty
<Matthai> ker je postavil pogoj, da jim ga da, če bodo začeli delati
<dz0ny_> delat :)?
<zdobersek> a je htel met zastonj parkirplac?
<Matthai> ne, hotel je, da delajo kar jim zakon nalaga
<Matthai> recimo konkretno hotel je
<Matthai> da preverijo 300+ sumov kršitev omejitev poslovanja
<Matthai> tisto, kar sem jaz potem na blogu objavil
<zdobersek> komu je htel primoz dat source?
<zdobersek> od koga je paxman zahtevu source?
<dz0ny_> cak a pol je mela pk pyc fajle :)?
<Matthai> paxman je po zdijz zahteval source od KPK
<Matthai> lastnik sourca je bil pa Primož :-)
<zdobersek> I think I found the problem!
<CrazyLemon> who dat paxman fella
<zdobersek> http://www.ventusky.com/
<Seniorita> VentuSky - Wind, Rain and Temperature Maps
<Seniorita> »Animated wind, rain and temperature maps, detailed forecast for your place, data from the best weather forecast models such as GFS, ICON, GEM«
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: you need to join st :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek copy of windyty
<zdobersek> what
<zdobersek> wat
<CrazyLemon> pa piha z 12 km/h tam pa une črte letijo kot da je 120
<CrazyLemon> torej a poor copy of windyty
<Matthai> https://www.sta.si/2281784/sporocilo-urednistvom-kpk-bo-predstavil-novo-aplikacijo-erar
<Seniorita> STA: Sporočilo uredništvom - KPK bo predstavil novo aplikacijo Erar
<Seniorita> »Komisija za preprečevanje korupcije (KPK) bo danes ob 12. uri v svojih prostorih na Dunajski cesti 56 v Ljubljani predstavila novo aplikacijo Erar, ki bo nadomestila aplikacijo Supervizor, so sporočili iz KPK.«
<Matthai> meanwhile: http://supervizor.kpk-rs.si/podj/16930096/
<Seniorita> ERAR, d.o.o.
<yang> From the numbers below, put the ODD number in the box: *	
<yang> 2 4 6 7 8
<yang> kaj to pomeni ODD ?
<yang> verjetno 7
<yang> ker ne pase zravn
<CrazyLemon> ne verjetno ampak 7
<CrazyLemon> odd je liho
<CrazyLemon> Å¡tevilo
<yang> aha
<yang> 3 anti-spam vprasanja so mel
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/brightvibes/posts/561901883996455
<Seniorita> BrightVibes
<Seniorita> »BrightVibes. 239.656 „Gefällt mir“-Angaben · 99.192 Personen sprechen darüber. Contagiously Inspiring Video Stories - Delivering your daily dose of...«
<CrazyLemon> http://erar.kpk-rs.si/
<Seniorita> Erar
<Seniorita> »Erar«
<CrazyLemon> 403 za favicon :)
<CrazyLemon> 	Veleposlanik LR kitajske YE hao v RS	protokolarno	neposredno	mobilni aparat Huawei, Ascend mate 7	180,00 EUR
<Matthai> gledam slušalke za smartphone na AliExpressu, in piše: Function: Supports music
<dz0ny_> ja lahko je kontra
<dz0ny_> mutes music :>
<CrazyLemon> or it plays the music but doesn't support it
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: LibreOffice Writer vnosi v kazalo  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6503/libreoffice-writer-vnosi-v-kazalo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: RE: LibreOffice Writer vnosi v kazalo  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43811#Comment_43811
<lynxlynxlynx> Å¡koda da ne dela iskalnik na erarju
<yang> c-erar
<zdobersek> illumitardi confirmed
<lynxlynxlynx> končno si bodo ljudje zapomnili to klasiko iz križank
<CrazyLemon> http://gizmodo.com/redditor-gets-old-macintosh-from-craigslist-finds-weir-1783272623
<Seniorita> Redditor Gets Old Macintosh From Craigslist, Finds Weird 80s Porn Software [NSFW]
<Seniorita> »On Craigslist, Redditor bobwowbob picked up an old, broken Macintosh SE that was destined for a landfill. But once he got the beige box cleaned up and working again, he discovered a big NSFW surprise hidden in a fake “America Online” folder.«
<Matthai> kaj pomeni "weird"?
<Matthai> illegal?
<CrazyLemon> just..weird
<CrazyLemon> nothing illegal on #ubuntu-si
<CrazyLemon> sj je v videu
<Matthai> meh, tam ni nič posebnega
<Matthai> en je neki s skicirko risal, to je pa tudi vse
<CrazyLemon> Matthai but its weird right!
<Matthai> ali hoče zdaj tip dokazat, da niso vsi Mac userji geji? :-)
<Matthai> btw - danes sem dobil bluetooth tipkovnico iz AliExpresa
<Matthai> ful je tanka pa lahka
<Matthai> zdaj čakam še miško
<Matthai> pa razmišljam, da bi si kupil HDMI monitor
<Matthai> pol si pa lahko laptop sestavim :-)
<Matthai> yihaaa!
<CrazyLemon> pol pa sam še rabiš ubuntu phone
<CrazyLemon> pa maš portable pc!
<CrazyLemon> also known as laptop!
<Matthai> ravno danes sem Nexusa dobil
<Matthai> rabljen, iz UK
<Matthai> za 153 ojro
<Matthai> 6.01 je gor
<CrazyLemon> 5ko?
<Matthai> 5, ja
<Matthai> ne 5 X
<CrazyLemon> welcome to the nexus family :)
<Matthai> se pravi brez fingerprint senzorja
<Matthai> saj sem že imel 4-ko
<dz0ny_> Matthai: sej veš da je to slabše ne?
<Matthai> v prejšnji službi, samo sem jo vrnil
<dz0ny_> da maš finger senzor
<yang> zakaj nisi raje S3 kupil ?
<CrazyLemon> s3?? what are we? cave men?!?
<yang> Replicant bi lahko imel
<Matthai> Samsungov ne maram, odkar sem bral o tistih backdoorih
<dz0ny_> pol nokio 3310
<dz0ny_> :>
<Matthai> replucant ni preveč uporaben (še)
<CrazyLemon> Matthai nehi no..kakšni backdoori
<CrazyLemon> daš gor replicant pa ni nobenih backdoorov
<dz0ny_> Matthai: prstni odtis ni zasebne narave v preiskavi al neki
<Matthai> ja, kolk je pa usable Replicant
<dz0ny_> geslo pa je
<yang> ja ta samsung backdoor je na replicantu odpravljen v androidu pa verjetno ni
<Matthai> ja, saj pravim, da nimam fingerprint readerja
<yang> dost uporaben je, vse deluje edino GPS ne zaradi funkcije trackanja
<dz0ny_> I was shocked but ok :)
<yang> pac google services ma disablan
<yang> namenoma
<Matthai> yang, hmm... zdaj si me podkuru :-) ti to uporabljaš?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ torej dovolj je odredba sodišča pa moraš odklenit telefon?
<dz0ny_> yang: a pol google iskalnika ne uporabljaš?:D
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: tud to ne
<dz0ny_> že v predkazenskem moraš
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ kako ne..sj te ne morejo prisilit da odkleneš neki
<Matthai> ne, nit i treba, če si osumljenec
<CrazyLemon> če tega ne želiš :)
<dz0ny_> lahko
<Matthai> lahko se braniš z molkom
<dz0ny_> ne moreš
<dz0ny_> milsim ja :)
<Matthai> seveda se lahko... samo sredinca jim ne moreš pokazat
<yang> Matthai: ja, ze vec let
<Matthai> če telefon uporablja fingerprint reader :-)
<Matthai> yang, a lahko enkrat to vidim v živo?
<yang> Matthai: vmesnik je enak kot android
<CrazyLemon> its basically AOSP
<CrazyLemon> sam da je 'more secure'
<dz0ny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJ3dk6KAvQM
<Seniorita> Dave Chappelle and his white friend Chip - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Dave Chappelle talking about Police and White people. Adventures of Dave and his friend Chip«
<yang> s tem, da je koda v celoti deblobana, ali pa vsaj nek vecji odstotek, tisto kar ni deblobano pac ne deluje
<dz0ny_> jah sej ni cudn ce hoce na s3 delat
<dz0ny_> :)
<Matthai> gledam, s3 rabljen oz. refurbished stane okrog 120 orjo
<yang> Matthai: ne deluje sprednja kamera in GPS
<yang> GPS ne morjo reverse engineerat
<yang> kamera pa zgleda tut potrebuje nek blob, aja pa wifi ne deluje brez bloba, 3G pa deluje
<Matthai> yang, kaj pa kernel, katera verzija je?
<yang> tam imas tabelo kaj deluje in kaj ne
<yang> sam da pogledam
<Matthai> oz. ali je Android 6 v ozadju ali ne?
<CrazyLemon> sprednja kamera ne deluje, zadnja kamera ne deluje, wifi ne deluje, GPS ne deluje..v bistvu sam klici delajo :))
<CrazyLemon> pa mogoče sms lahko pošlješ
<Matthai> hja, pol mi nekak ni uporabna zadeva
<CrazyLemon> but its secure!
<yang> Android 4.2.2 kernel 3.0.64
<CrazyLemon> ježeš marija
<yang> verjetno android 6 ze meri telesno temperaturo pa temperaturo stanovanja, pa baterije ne mores vec removat :)
<CrazyLemon> !g lg g5
<Seniorita>  /aclk?sa=l&amp;ai=C7RwWI75-V4apBsiJ7ga5w7HYCPqlvJ5FudXyp4sDkaSU7swFCAUQASgFYJWylYKkB6AB0uyF_wPIAQepAj-QO6rzj7I-qgQjT9A-eR3y1k5MQgtNcY_NidkIm2AMk9A7o37UnbULid-lGrLABQWgBiaAB5aTepAHAagHpr4b2AcB4BLLr-zLwpWb7F8&amp;sig=AOD64_3iw7jiDZdx4vn0KYM-s2QP-JN1nQ&amp;ctype=5&amp;clui=7&amp;ved=0ahUKEwiN3ImGm-LNAhUDVhoKHVskAmMQwg8IFA&amp;adurl=http://clickserve.dartsearch.net/link/click?lid=92700010421449380&ds_s_kwgid=58700001179020268&ds_e_adid=106008916681&ds_
<CrazyLemon> !g lg g5 gsmarena
<Seniorita> LG G5 - Full phone specifications - GSMArena.com http://www.gsmarena.com/lg_g5-7815.php
<CrazyLemon> ^
<yang> Matthai: razvoj replicanta se distancira od mainstream telefonov, prevec surveillance featurjev majo novi modeli
<yang> mislim da bodo razvijali samo se za modele ki bodo na crowdfundingu
<Matthai> problem so bugi, ki niso odpravljeni v starejših androidih
<CrazyLemon> ko smo že pri temu..july security update je že na voljo
<CrazyLemon> yang ..ti si ga že prejel ali ne še?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<yang> update za android ?
<yang> ce ne uporabljam androida
<CrazyLemon> torej replicant ni android?
<yang> ne
<yang> ni
<yang> ROM je
<yang> nevem kako sestavljajo te rome
<yang> osnova je cynogenmod za replicant
<CrazyLemon> to je Å¡e vedno android
<CrazyLemon> ni webOS, ni iOS, ni BB
<yang> ja vmesnik je kot andrloid
<CrazyLemon> ne..to je android
<yang> ja, samo aplikacije za android niso ompatibilne
<yang> replicant uporablja fdroid depository
<yang> tam so bolj preverjene aplikacije
<yang> s prostimi licencami
<CrazyLemon> bolj preverjene :D
<yang> ja verjetno predno jih vkljucijoi vsako preverijo
<yang> ce ustreza zahtevam
<CrazyLemon> uporablj fdroid ker pač je stripan google services
<CrazyLemon> in druzga marketa ni (?)
<yang> ne ni
<yang> ne dela google market
<yang> ce bi direktno .apk potegnil
<yang> bi znalo delovati
<yang> nabor aplikacije je omejen
<yang> mislim, ni nek blazno dober MOD pac samo eden ga dela
<yang> kar se tice funkcionalnosti je pac android boljsi
<Matthai> fdroid je ful problematičen
<Matthai> se je Moxie enkrat precej dobro razpisal o tem
<yang> v osnovi mislim da te ne morjo trackat, razen preko triangulacije
<yang> preko androida te lahko trackajo na vec nacinov
<yang> sej trend gre v to smer, cimvec surveillance featurjev vgraditi v telefone
<Matthai> še vedno imaš baseband problem
<yang> najboljsi mobilec je tisti, ki ni pameten
<Matthai> kar se tega tiče ima iOS stvari žal boljše
<yang> ki nima fotoaparata, ki nima GPSa etc.
<yang> nevem nisem nikoli uporabljal IOS, samo tisti ki so probali IOS in Android pravijo da ima IOS veliko boljsi vmesnik in boljso kodo
<yang> je delal en ki ga poznam za firmo ko so delali aplikacije za mobitele
<lynxlynxlynx> http://lwn.net/Articles/693624/
<Seniorita> KDE Plasma 5.7 Release [LWN.net]
<lynxlynxlynx> komentar je, ne novica
<lynxlynxlynx> minimalistična wm poezija
<upd_> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 24.8°C
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 25.7°C
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 24.8°C
#ubuntu-si 2016-07-08
<zdobbie> gg America
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-HB5Grtdhc&feature=youtu.be
<Seniorita> Raw video from Dallas police protest shooting - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Instagram video from the frightening scene in downtown Dallas on Thursday night.«
<zdobbie> http://www.bbc.com/news/live/world-36743033
<Seniorita> Dallas police shootings updates - BBC News
<Seniorita> »Live updates as four Dallas police officers have been shot dead by snipers during protests against the shooting of black men by police, according to authorities.«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: LibreOffice Writer vnosi v kazalo  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43812#Comment_43812
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/meanwhileonearthTV/videos/992335107531251/
<Seniorita> Meanwhile, On Earth.
<Seniorita> »Meanwhile, On Earth. 2523 „Gefällt mir“-Angaben · 440 Personen sprechen darüber. Meanwhile, On Earth - is a snapshot of what is happening on earth, and...«
<CrazyLemon> sans consent :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: Bolgari sprejeli zakon, ki zahteva odprto kodo  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43813#Comment_43813
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 4.km JV od Å MARIJ PRI JELÅ AH @07/07/2016 23:49:04  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.2+N,+15.55+E
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 2.km SZ od BREŽIC @07/07/2016 23:18:06  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.92+N,+15.58+E
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 7.km SV od BREŽIC @07/07/2016 13:38:13  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.95+N,+15.66+E
<CrazyLemon> .sporoči upd https://youtu.be/ZetTg73Ebyo?t=720
<Seniorita> Tesla Model S - Autopilot in Stuttgart - (mit Fahrerdisplay) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Ausführliche Demonstration des Autopiloten im Tesla Model S auf meiner Fahrt in die Innenstadt von Stuttgart. Test auf Landstrasse, Autobahn, Innenstadt, Sto...«
<zdobersek> smells like Friday spirit
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/gospodarstvo/slovenija-pri-informacijskih-tehnologijah-se-vedno-caplja-na-mestu/397654
<Seniorita> Slovenija pri informacijskih tehnologijah Å¡e vedno caplja na mestu :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Slovenska vlada nima jasne vizije za informacijske tehnologije, prav tako je zelo slaba pri uporabi naprednih tehnologij, kaže najnovejše poročilo Svetovnega gospodarskega foruma. Svetovni ...«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Bolgari sprejeli zakon, ki zahteva odprto kodo  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43814#Comment_43814
<zdobbie_> kter FUD
<zdobbie_> Microsoft je na forefrontu tehnoloskega napredka
<zdobbie_> pa tist code IDE je open source!
<zdobbie_> so open source, it's just rebranded Atom!
<zdobbie_> .NET je odprtokoden
<zdobbie_> sicer predvsem za to, da vsak vidi, ksnih napak se ne sme delat v prihodnosti, but still
<lynxlynxlynx> malo kasno so .net odprli
<zdobbie_> v opomin, ne spomin
<zdobbie_> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> go go go
<zdobersek> done done done
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 27.3°C @08.07.2016 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 61% severozahodnik 4.8 m/s (17.3 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:26:03, Kulminacija: 11:11:17, Sončni zahod: 18:56:30
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 30min 27s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme letališče portorož
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 30.7°C @08.07.2016 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 43% jugozahodnik 3.7 m/s (13.3 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:26:48, Kulminacija: 11:11:44, Sončni zahod: 18:56:40
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 29min 52s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cm1xIe7WIAAm4be.jpg:large
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://www.24ur.com/ekskluziv/tuja-scena/video-to-morate-videti-shakira-zasacena-med-delanjem-selfija.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - VIDEO: To morate videti! Shakira zasačena med delanjem selfieja
<Seniorita> »Da narediš popoln selfie, zahteva kar nekaj truda. Dokaz za to je kolumbijska pevka Shakira, ki se je kar nekaj časa sredi ceste trudila posneti dober selfie, zadevo pa ji je otežil še veter. Simpatično situacijo je posnel njen dragi, zvezdnica pa je video tudi objavila.«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nova24tv.si links only
<CrazyLemon> ktnx
<zdobersek> ampak ce moras vidit
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sej sm
<CrazyLemon> kaj je pa tako zanimivega?
<zdobersek> pokaz sestricni
<zdobersek> da bo vedla, da je za #selfije potreben effort
<CrazyLemon> hm..ne poznam sestrične ki bi se ves čas sebkala(??)
<CrazyLemon> oziroma ne vem kdaj sm nazadnje vidu da bi sestrična objavila sebek
<zdobersek> necakinja?
<zdobersek> komur si tisto majico daril, pac
<CrazyLemon> nečakinja pa je tista ki se rada gleda v kamero
<zdobersek> katero stran?
<CrazyLemon> pa razne filtre preizkuša
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da je snapchat tisti ki ma te filtre
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Scott Bouvier: 5 Best GNOME Shell Extensions for Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/UollSMoRGT0/best-gnome-shell-extensions-ubuntu
<matjaz> prav "men se zdi", vsi vemo da si selfie mojster CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> matjaz zihr me followaš na snapchatu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: Ni omrežja če ni priključen HDMI monitor?  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43815#Comment_43815
<CrazyLemon> https://turnoff.us/image/en/who-killed-mysql.png
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/lokalne-novice/plazni-mojster-porazil-direktorja-gaspar-misica/397705
<Seniorita> Reševalec iz vode porazil direktorja Gašparja Mišiča :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> <3 eugenija
<Seniorita> »Direktor Komunale, po novem Marjetice Koper, Gašpar Gašpar Mišič je dobil pravnomočno lekcijo o tem, kako se ne sme ravnati z delavci.«
<CrazyLemon> http://siol.net/avtomoto/novice/aerodrom-portoroz-od-jutri-direktno-povezan-s-zurichom-in-beogradom-421465
<Seniorita> Aerodrom Portorož od jutri neposredno povezan s Zürichom in Beogradom - siol.net
<Seniorita> »Po dlje časa trajajočih dogovorih o čarterskih poletih med Portorožem in največjima mestoma Švice ter Srbije, je danes dokončno stekla prodaja aranžmajev v obeh mestih. Prvi gosti bodo poleteli že jutri in tako vsako soboto do konca septembra.«
<CrazyLemon> evo jure..neki zate! direkt iz curiha na morje!
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 26.4°C @08.07.2016 19:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 70% severnik 1.5 m/s (5.4 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:26:03, Kulminacija: 11:11:17, Sončni zahod: 18:56:30
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 30min 27s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> yay? http://arstechnica.co.uk/tech-policy/2016/07/privacy-shield-approved-eu-member-states-4-nations-abstain/
<Seniorita> Privacy Shield approved by EU member states, but 4 nations abstain | Ars Technica UK
<Seniorita> »Safe Harbour replacement deal expected to be signed with the US next week.«
<CrazyLemon> for us?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Matthai: RE: Ni omrežja če ni priključen HDMI monitor?  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43816#Comment_43816
<zdobbie> ja odvisno, zakaj so abstainal
<yang> uporablja kdo Chrome OS
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ga je hekal
<yang> dz0ny_: si nasel kak pameten ssh klient ?
<yang> ne da se switchati z ctrl
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 9.km  V od VELIKIH LAŠČ @09/07/2016 01:39:49  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.85+N,+14.76+E
#ubuntu-si 2016-07-09
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/LMamwjk.gifv
<zdobbie> "can you serve my robbery please?"
<zdobbie> ping
<jabuk> zdobbie: pong
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: LibreOffice Writer vnosi v kazalo  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43817#Comment_43817
<CrazyLemon> http://blogs.skype.com/2016/07/08/exciting-news-for-linux-users/
<Seniorita> Exciting news for Linux users – - Skype Blogs
<Seniorita> »Tune into the Skype Community Q&A on July 13 at 7am PST / 3pm GMT to learn more!«
<CrazyLemon> so much excitement
<yang> http://www.graffitiresearchlab.com/blog/projects/laser-tag/#video
<Seniorita> Graffiti Research Lab » L.A.S.E.R. Tag
<dz0ny_> matjaz: guess what :) It's working
<dz0ny_> champ
<yang> evo kako se house muzka dela https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ea6rgtmQxU0
<Seniorita> The Sampling of Crydamoure - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Originally Uploaded On: Oct 31, 2015 I've decided to remake this video simply because I felt the original was flawed. So I updated and added some new things....«
<matjaz> dz0ny_: bom prečekiral doma, najs :)
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 6.km  V od KRÅ KEGA @09/07/2016 14:00:35  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.98+N,+15.56+E
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: 5 Keys to Press at the GRUB Menu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/dhKDacFr8ec/key-to-show-grub-menu-ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> - Dragonja izstop 2 uri, vstop 1 uro;
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> yay..summer
<sky[x]> jp :)
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 24.8°C
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 25.7°C
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 24.8°C
<yang> jacuzzi
#ubuntu-si 2016-07-10
<upd_> .vreme pag
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<upd_> .vreme kustiči
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<upd_> .vreme novalja
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<upd_> .napoved
<jabuk> Zvečer bo ponekod še spremenljivo oblačno, ponoči pa se bo postopno razjasnilo.
<jabuk> Jutri bo pretežno jasno.
<jabuk> Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 13 do 18, na Primorskem okoli 20, najvišje dnevne od 28 do 32, na Primorskem do 34 stopinj C.
<msev-> a kdo ve a to lahko laufam na orangepi -> https://github.com/dvorka/hstr
<Seniorita> GitHub - dvorka/hstr: Bash and Zsh shell history suggest box - easily view, navigate, search and manage your command history.
<Seniorita> »hstr - Bash and Zsh shell history suggest box - easily view, navigate, search and manage your command history.«
<msev-> kko je taprav način za inštaliranje pypi modulov na orangepi(armbian - debian jessie)
<msev-> nevermind :)
<msev-> ej..
<msev-> kaj je fora te tizonie
<msev-> a ni mopidy bolši :)
<msev-> curl wttr.in/Ljubljana
<zdobbie> .vreme Ljubljana or kickban
<msev-> to napište not v terminal
<msev-> je dost nice k so prov slikce
<msev-> ascii
<msev-> http://pastebin.com/DXFkNE1i
<Seniorita> msev@orangepipc:~/libraries/nrandpython/python-scripts$ sudo pip install pyquery - Pastebin.com
<zdobbie> pull requests welcome
<msev-> zdobbie, dj mi to pomagej
<zdobbie> whatever wttr.in can do, jabuk can do better
<msev-> pa ja zj vem da nesmem sudo uporabljat s pipom
<zdobbie> when he's online
<zdobbie> dz0ny_: ^ (re: jabuk)
<zdobbie> za tale msev- issue se bom pa jst zrtvoval
<msev-> kko pa to da nimate naštiman da se avtomatsko gor nazaj poveže al neki tazga
<zdobbie> msev-: ampak hit, k moram it cevape pect
<msev-> njam
<msev-> ja sj vse piše notr v errorju vrjetn
<msev-> nevem kaj nj povem
<msev-> hočm inštalirat npr pyquery al pa yweather iz pypi-ja pa nemorm
<msev-> od brodula recimo najdisi-sms sm pa brez teža
<msev-> v
<msev-> zdobbie, a si obupal
<zdobersek> msev-: obstaja /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/requests/compat.py filet?
<zdobersek> dpkg -l | grep python-requests
<zdobersek> ktera verzija?
<msev-> ii  python-requests                        2.4.3-6                           all          elegant and simple HTTP library for Python2, built for human beings
<zdobersek> msev-: obstaja /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/requests/compat.py filet?
<msev-> bom preveru
<msev-> obstaja
<zdobersek> dej pastenej hudica neakm
<msev-> :)
<msev-> kko v nano-tu selectam all
<zdobbie> as na rpiju?
<msev-> ja
<msev-> orange piju
<zdobbie> same shit
<zdobbie> different fruit
<msev-> haha
<msev-> fruit is good for the health
<dz0ny_> eto finished https://github.com/dz0ny/champ :)
<Seniorita> GitHub - dz0ny/champ: Plex 2nd screen player for RPi
<Seniorita> »champ - Plex 2nd screen player for RPi«
<msev-> niti pip uninstall nemorm dt
<msev-> kje je brodul k ga rabš
<dz0ny_> msev-: to se vedno poganja v python virtual environment
<msev-> kašn shizzle čist sm se zafrknu
<zdobbie> import "github.com/YouROK/go-mpv/mpv"
<zdobbie> lol
<msev-> sploh k sm pru package sudo pip installov
<dz0ny_> zdobbie: ?
<zdobbie> dz0ny_: ce je github down, kaj potem?
<zdobbie> ce en spodreze tist repo, kaj potem?
<zdobbie> node.js all over again
<dz0ny_> lol
<zdobbie> edino da najbrz ne bos mel forEach paketa s 50 depi
<zdobbie> odoh ja u cevape
<matjaz> dz0ny_, grem sprobat
<matjaz> sam da rpi poflešam
<msev-> zj mi pomaga en na #python
<msev-> dz0ny_, a pip install --user je tut uredu
<msev-> fakr kok cajta kompajla pyquery
<msev-> dz0ny_, js Å¡e kr nerazumem kaj je fora tega champa
<matjaz> msev-, uporabljaš Plex?
<msev-> ne Å¡e
<msev-> :D
<matjaz> po, ti Å¡e ni treba razumet :)
<matjaz> pol*
<msev-> prov
<matjaz> startx
<matjaz> opa
<matjaz> napašna tipkovnica :D
<msev-> cccc
<msev-> tak pro pa startx
 * msev- looks away
<matjaz> dz0ny_, delaš custom arch image za champa?
<CrazyLemon> ne bi bil champ če ne bi bil custom!
<matjaz> pa arch!
<CrazyLemon> that doesn't make it a champ
<dz0ny_> matjaz: sem probu
<dz0ny_> naus slo
<dz0ny_> prevec broken build je :)
<dz0ny_> bom pa pakete za jessie naredu
<dz0ny_> sam tud ce sam pozenes compile je vse skupaj 15min
<matjaz> jest zdej postavljam na raspbian
<matjaz> na rpi 1 :)
<dz0ny_> heh
<dz0ny_> me zanima ce bo sploh delal
<dz0ny_> mpv :)
<matjaz> zdej mi že 20 minut klonira repote
<matjaz> za mpv
<dz0ny_> haha
<dz0ny_> men chroot ne dela več na systemd
<dz0ny_> bi drugač tam zbuildal za rpi1
<matjaz> sytemd-nspawn?
<dz0ny_> nope
<dz0ny_> nada
<dz0ny_> kukr proba /proc ponucat
<dz0ny_> cel sistem brejkne
<dz0ny_> tko da zdej kr vsi docker nucajo
<msev-> o lejga CrazyLemona
<msev-> dz0ny_, zakaj nimaš nobenih screenshotov od champa in action :D
<dz0ny_> k nima ui-ja
<dz0ny_> razen če ti rpi slikam :D
<msev-> :D
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oih1Yf7l-c0
<Seniorita> Hostile Uber driver refuses to take me to ER! - YouTube
<matjaz> jest bom obupal, Å¡e kar klonira ta mpv
<matjaz> ffs
<msev-> https://github.com/MycroftAI/mycroft-core/releases
<Seniorita> Releases · MycroftAI/mycroft-core · GitHub
<Seniorita> »mycroft-core - Mycroft Core, the Mycroft Artificial Intelligence platform.«
<msev-> yang, dj repostej un kko muzko samplajo tist bi me zanimal pogledat
<yang> ja tist je dober
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ea6rgtmQxU0
<Seniorita> The Sampling of Crydamoure - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Originally Uploaded On: Oct 31, 2015 I've decided to remake this video simply because I felt the original was flawed. So I updated and added some new things....«
<yang> Pa tukaj mas pol cele komade https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TSczzNYhvA
<Seniorita> Crydamoure Waves full album - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Enjoy! 0:00 The Buffalo Bunch - Music Box 04:01 DJ Sneak Vs. Le Knight Club - Intergalactik Disco (DJ Sneak's Version) 07:35 Raw Man - Lovers 10:50 Le Knight...«
<msev-> sm mislu en drug link k si pastnu, ampak this will do too :D
<msev-> emm..ej za history ane
<msev-> a obstaja kšn uveljavljen program da je v "apt-get-u"
<msev-> da ni na githubu
<yang> Sampling of Roule je ta drug link, sam v prvem je bolj nazorno prikazano
<msev-> da pač lahko iščeš po zgodovini po črkah
<msev-> da vtipkavaš prbližn kko komanda zgleda pa ti pol lista podobne k si jih že uporabu
<jabuk2> M 1.2 > 11.km  J od DOLENJSKIH TOPLIC @10/07/2016 12:02:11  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.66+N,+15.05+E
<yang> Roule in Crydamoure sta bla labela od Daft Punk clanov
<matjaz> msev-, bash ima ctrl +r
<msev-> vem sam to pokaže samo eno ane
<msev-> js bi rd mel tko cel seznam da mi nalista
<msev-> pa ga pol skrajšuje k pišeš notr dodatne črke
<matjaz> sej če stisneš ctrl + r , napišeš kaj iščeš, ti pokaže eno, pol pa naprej stiskaš ctrl +r pa gre nazaj v zgodovini
<matjaz> https://github.com/junegunn/fzf
<Seniorita> GitHub - junegunn/fzf: A command-line fuzzy finder written in Go
<Seniorita> »fzf - :cherry_blossom: A command-line fuzzy finder written in Go«
<matjaz> drgač je pa ta top
<matjaz> v repotih pa ne vem če je kej, maš pa tuki binarijae
<msev-> kr dobr matjaz
<msev-> a to moram kšn go environment inštalirat prej
<matjaz> ne, maš binary
<msev-> a dela na orangepi-ju?
<msev-> pač na armu
<matjaz> moral bi
<yang> msev-: kater distro mas na oreangepi
<yang> msev-: kater model orangepi mas
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Skype Tease ‘Exciting News’ for #Linux Users  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/m2CxXGdRiJA/skype-linux-exciting-news-announcement
<msev-> yang, armbian (debian jessie derivative)
<msev-> yang orangepipc
<msev-> zaenkrat mi vse dela
<msev-> pa močan je tok prbl kukr rpi2 oz še mal bl
<msev-> stane pa 15usd
<msev-> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Orange-Pi-PC-linux-and-android-mini-PC-Beyond-Raspberry-Pi-2/32448079125.html
<Seniorita> Buy Products Online from China Wholesalers at Aliexpress.com
<msev-> 19 usd zgleda s shippingom
<msev-> :)
<msev-> yang, a si pine64 že kj uporabljal
<msev-> :D
<yang> ga imas za media/xbmc server ?
<yang> nisem, v skatli je zapakiran
<yang> cakam na ohisje
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: TdF is live btw
<msev-> ne nimam ga za media center
<msev-> čeprov bpavsic ga pa ravno za to uporablja in je super zadovoljen
<msev-> zj bom probov počas mopidy gor dat
<yang> zanima me, ce mu deluje CEC
<msev-> to pa nevem
<msev-> kaj je že ta cec
<yang> to je funkcija da z daljincem od TV upravljas media box
<msev-> aja
<yang> jst mam to na RPI A
<msev-> http://forum.armbian.com/index.php/topic/1407-wiphdmi-cec-driver-for-h3/
<Seniorita> [WIP]hdmi cec driver for H3 - Allwinner H3 - Armbian forum
<Seniorita> »[WIP]hdmi cec driver for H3 - posted in Allwinner H3: Hi,im working on a hdmi cec driver for H3 and im looking for some feedback how the driver works. I have tested the driver with OrangePi PC and a Samsung TV.I have pushed my driver to github : https://github.com/j...inux/tree/sun8i or here is a patch file that can be placed in userpatches for armbian toolchain.The driver can be loaded with modprobe hdmi_cec .I have modified libcec to work with t
<yang> sam od zacetka ni delovalo
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie no its not
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ojrosport
<zdobbie> live od zacetka
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie slo2
<zdobbie> ur loss
<zdobbie> steephill.tv
<dz0ny_> http://i.imgur.com/2oVqsEh.jpg
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie danes so v Å¡paniji ne?
<zdobbie> sibajo via Andorra
<zdobbie> GPL sea pa Stallman sea sta predalec narazec
<zdobbie> narazen
<zdobbie> razen, ce zemljevid naredi wrap-around
<CrazyLemon> well..no one wants to be near stallman :D
<msev-> yang, lead dev od tega armbiana je slovenc
<msev-> Igor Pecovnik al neki tazga
<yang> ja
<msev-> tko da dost kul
<msev-> drgač pa prav bpavsic da tale openelec je kul za tale orangepi
<msev-> mogoče pa tm cec fix dela
<msev-> dj praš bpavsica
<yang> openelec je distro za media player ja
<msev-> čak ga bom js k me tut zanima :D
<yang> sam jaz imam raje raspbian, ker potem lahko se ostale zadeve gor dam
<msev-> a na openelecu nimaš terminala pa to
<msev-> :
<msev-> :D
<yang> ne bi vedu, ne uporabljam tega
<msev-> ej dz0ny_ a nj js na ta orangepi dam mopidy al obstaja kšna nadpomenka mopidyja da ma še več goodnessa zravn :D
<zdobbie> oh snap
<zdobbie> the diss!
<yang> nic, grem kuhat kosilo
<dz0ny_> slap msev with trout
<sky[x]> lp
<msev-> js moram še naložit tale plugin za slapanje
<msev-> dz0ny_, sj drgač mopidy mi je tko amaze pa to
<msev-> k gledam screenshote
<msev-> CrazyLemon, a je to mogoče da je en kolesar od Sky-a učer umes med dirko odprl piksno kokakole pa jo pil
<msev-> :D
<msev-> k je bla rdeča piksna
<msev-> sudo arp-scan  --retry 5 --quiet --localnet --interface=wlan0 | grep -s -i <mojmacadressodnexus5>
<msev-> zakaj mi tole ne dela
<msev-> na orange pi
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu Fairphone 2 Port Is Coming Along Nicely  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/ohZ3EnEmrl4/ubuntu-fairphone-2-port-update
<CrazyLemon> msev- zakaj pa ne bi bilo mogoče?
<CrazyLemon> vsi pijejo kokakolo na dirkah
<zdobbie> tud tisti na Franji!
<CrazyLemon> ne bodi smešen
<CrazyLemon> na franji so proji
<CrazyLemon> oni nimajo časa za CC
<msev-> zakaj mi un ukaz dela iz netbooka
<msev-> iz orangepi pa ne
<msev-> dobim error ioctl: No such device
<zdobbie> Cantador
<msev-> failow sm
<msev-> napačn interface zbral
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: This Is the Unity Desktop Running On Windows 10  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/ACM7phPb2m0/someone-just-installed-unity-windows
<napsy_> dan
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<napsy_> tale thelounge pa je kr nice irc client
<dz0ny_> napsy_: great stability i see :>
<napsy_> ne, zdj sm si ustimu desktop web app :)
<napsy_> da je bol fancy
<dz0ny_> meh, ni zame
<dz0ny_> ni temne teme
<matjaz> napsy_, dz0ny_: a ni to isto kot shout?
<matjaz> vsaj izgleda isto
<napsy_> possible
<napsy_> ne poznam shout
<matjaz> http://shout-irc.com/
<Seniorita> Shout — The self-hosted web IRC client
<Seniorita> »The official website for the Shout IRC client.«
<matjaz> Å¡e landing page je isti :D
<matjaz> This is the official, community-managed fork of @erming's great initiative, the Shout project.
<matjaz> aaa
<dz0ny_> I use glowing bear
<zdobbie> I use pigeons that shit purple
<CrazyLemon> so..prince imitators?
<napsy_> zgleda kot da je en fork druzga
<sky[x]> lp
<napsy_> lp
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Bojan: Wine zagon programov iz menija  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6504/wine-zagon-programov-iz-menija
<msev-> Ker je pol najbl sexy irc
<msev-> A ta lounge
<napsy_> polari mi je kr vsec
<napsy_> lounge zgleda promising
<msev-> A ta lounge loh themas v dark theme
<napsy_> vidu sm da lahka nastavljas svoj css
<napsy_> so, yes
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Kubuntu 16.04 - Wine zagon programov iz menija  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43818#Comment_43818
<zdobbie> 10h ta teden na kolesu
<zdobbie> 283km
<zdobbie> nekipaje.com
<msev-> Odlicno
<idioterna> ja to je 28 povprecje
<idioterna> ni svoh
<yang> bols od mene
<yang> jst sem se pelu 500m
<yang> ko sem napumpal gume
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Bojan: RE: Kubuntu 16.04 - Wine zagon programov iz menija  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43819#Comment_43819
<CrazyLemon> no..tak bi mogu bit vsak gorski cilj kot je bil tale na tdf
<CrazyLemon> naliv/toča/sneg :D
<zdobbie> zelim ti enake pogoje, ko bos naslednjic rinu na mangart ali vrsic
<CrazyLemon> sploh ne rabim it na mangart/vrsic da imam take pogoje
<CrazyLemon> večkrat sm mel podobne nalive v istri
<CrazyLemon> 3x na rundo :)
<CrazyLemon> enkrat ali celo dvakrat na vršiču sm mel dež
<CrazyLemon> oziroma..drizzle..kako se temu reče
<zdobbie> prha
<zdobbie> prsenje
<zdobbie> fo shizzle
<CrazyLemon> to ja..pršenje
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/chrislgarry/Apollo-11/
<Seniorita> GitHub - chrislgarry/Apollo-11: Original Apollo 11 Guidance Computer (AGC) source code.
<Seniorita> »Apollo-11 - Original Apollo 11 Guidance Computer (AGC) source code.«
<matjaz> wat? docker bypassa ufw pravila?! zakaj koji k je to dobro?!
<msev-> a če hočm da neki ukaz k potrebuje sudo dela brez njega ga moram dat notr v file sudoers?
<msev-> ker recimo ta node-red v exec node-u ne dovoljuje elevated priviliges
<msev-> in pol če bi dal ta ukaz notr v sudoers file pol bi ga lahko pognal brez sudo in tist exec node bi to sprejel
<msev-> matjaz, a tale presence tracker npm package je tvoj?
<matjaz> huh? nope
<msev-> en matjaz ga je napisal
<msev-> haha
<msev-> lej https://www.npmjs.com/package/presence-tracker
<Seniorita> presence-tracker
<Seniorita> »Simple presence tracker.«
<CrazyLemon> torej nisi edini matjaz na svetu?!!?
<matjaz> not me
<CrazyLemon> DA FAQ DUDE
<CrazyLemon> GTFO"!
<matjaz> I know, weird right?!
<msev-> haha
<msev-> there is more matjaz hackers
<CrazyLemon> you are such a phony
<msev-> where the real matjaz
<msev-> z
<msev-> *
<msev-> wherez*
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxzwyBoaxXw
<Seniorita> The Carlton - YouTube
<Seniorita> »What's new, pussycat? This super-smooth sex bomb you just dropped on the battlefield. Created by: Valve«
<yang> CrazyLemon: v kolkem casu prides na vrsic
<yang> od spodaj
<CrazyLemon> yang kaj pa vem..nism nikoli šel na čas ker sm vedno bil v družbi
<CrazyLemon> in v družbi grem tam okrog 40min se mi zdi
<CrazyLemon> hm.. če se prav spomnim s specialko sploh še nism šel na vršič
<yang> sosed pravi da je bil v 7 minutah gor z rally avtom
<yang> un ki je sel s ponijem je rabil 45 min
<yang> da je zmagal
<yang> pac, nekaj primerjav...
<yang> idioterna: kolk ti rabis na vrh vrsia ?
<yang> vrsica
<CrazyLemon> nope..v družbi 50min iz kranjske gore
<CrazyLemon> iz trente pa konkretno več
<idioterna> yang: 50 minut
<yang> kr v redu
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/13599899_10208180415961808_2956494778797368564_n.jpg?oh=7e68177828dac1a002706e48f8821fd2&oe=57FACE10
<CrazyLemon> ahahaha
<CrazyLemon> najboljši recept ever
<matjaz> zakaj docker sam modificira iptables? dz0ny_?
<matjaz> me zanima, kolk je privat zadev, ki so zarad dockerja izpostavljene svetu :D
<dz0ny_> matjaz: ker mas to vkljucen :>
<dz0ny_> alternativa je sdn
<matjaz> zakaj po defaultu to ni izključeno? :D
<matjaz> nisem nič spreminjal
<dz0ny_> k ni performantno
<matjaz> pa je Å¡lo vse mimo ufw
<dz0ny_> kva ze ufw pomen
<matjaz> uncommplicated firewall :)
<dz0ny_> :>
<dz0ny_> I would suggest firehol :)
<matjaz> will check, tnx
<CrazyLemon> Spletno mesto firehol.org se ni odzvalo v ustreznem času.
<dz0ny_> matjaz: https://firehol.org/tutorial/firehol-by-goal/
<CrazyLemon> works really great actually
<CrazyLemon> čisto nič ne gre čez firehol :D
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: to je na github pages
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ nope.. .org :)
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: prej si ti spet kej hekal
<dz0ny_> sem maš lahko custom domeno :)
<CrazyLemon> curl -I https://firehol.org
<CrazyLemon> curl: (35) gnutls_handshake() failed: Error in the pull function.
<matjaz> zdej pa partiss rss feed dela!
<matjaz> sicer traja 15s da vse naloada, ampak ok :)
<dz0ny_> .stran https://firehol.org/
<jabuk2> https://firehol.org/ ni dosegljiva
<dz0ny_> well works for me
<dz0ny_> .stran firehol.org
<jabuk2> firehol.org je dosegljiva!
<dz0ny_> :)
<dz0ny_> .html https://firehol.org/
<CrazyLemon> barely works for me
<CrazyLemon> html only..po cca 5min loadanja
<CrazyLemon> .imdb the nice guys
<jabuk2> The Nice Guys |20 May 2016 116 min| Action, Comedy, Crime
<jabuk2> A mismatched pair of private eyes investigate the apparent suicide of a porn star in 1970s Los Angeles.
<jabuk2> IMDB:7.8/10 (32,759 glasov) | Tomato: 7.6/10 232 reviews (users: 3.9/5 40245 reviews)
<jabuk2> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt3799694
<CrazyLemon> .imdb zero days
<jabuk2> Zero Days |08 Jul 2016 116 min| Documentary
<jabuk2> Documentary detailing claims of American/Israeli jointly developed malware Stuxnet being deployed not only to destroy Iranian enrichment centrifuges but also threaten attacks against ...
<jabuk2> IMDB:7.6/10 (135 glasov) | Tomato: 7.6/10 N/A reviews (users: N/A/5 69 reviews)
<jabuk2> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt5446858
<msev-> A bi lahko arp uporabu namest arp-scan za presence detection nexusa prek local networka?
<dz0ny_> :D
<dz0ny_> al pa sam gledaš za dhcppaket
 * dz0ny_ will silence now
<msev-> Dang
<msev-> To je premal kosa informacij
<dz0ny_> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynamic_Host_Configuration_Protocol#DHCP discovery
<Seniorita> Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<msev-> To je pa prevec hehe
<msev-> Revez Ronaldo
<CrazyLemon> daš nexusu static ip
<CrazyLemon> pingaš ip na x sekund
<CrazyLemon> in ugotavljaš presence!
<msev-> Kaj prek MACa?
<msev-> Pa*
<CrazyLemon> preberi 2x
<msev-> Sj sm prebral sam bi rajs prek maca. Da se ne rabm z routerjem hecat :)
<msev-> A se da specificno sudo.komando nardit da ni vec sudo
<CrazyLemon> seveda..lahk je su
<CrazyLemon> .d
<CrazyLemon> :D
<msev-> Ka pa da ni treba sudo napisat
<msev-> Pa passa da ni treba
<msev-> Za specificno sudo komando
<CrazyLemon> torej..ti želiš to kar želi kar nekaj skript kiddijev..da lahk executeajo ukaze brez da bi imeli pravice za to :D
<msev-> Sam 1 specificn ukaz k vem kaj nardi
<msev-> Ne kr vse povprek
<zdobbie> imo bi loh kamot poslal en mali patch na  kernel.org
<zdobbie> al pa vsaj svoj kernel popatchu
<zdobbie> mislim, it's a free world
<msev-> A na levelu kernela je treba to delat
<msev-> To me trollas pomoje
<zdobbie> sudo patchaj kernel
<msev-> You can use the NOPASSWD directive in your /etc/sudoers file.
<msev-> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<Seniorita> Sudoers - Community Help Wiki
<Matthai> suiciders :-)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxKQWMWVF-I
<Seniorita> Day of Infamy Gameplay - Reichswald Liberation - YouTube
<Seniorita> »WWII Indie Shooter on the Source engine. If you like Insurgency and Day of Defeat, you will love DOI. Over 15 minutes of raw gameplay from Day of Infamy alph...«
<msev-> al pa če bi tole naredu: sudo chmod u+s /usr/bin/arp-scan
#ubuntu-si 2017-07-03
<zdobbie> notbad.jpg http://i.imgur.com/trG6uFA.jpg
<b4d> zz
<speed-> to je ovo da si z kredo lahko gor pisejo? :D
<speed-> in dobro jutro
<msev-> very noice, dobro jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<speed-> \o
<b4d> hai
<matjaz> četrtek je!
<metalcamp_> o/
<msev-> wtf
<msev-> :D
<msev-> is he stuck in time
<napsy_> lp
<matjaz> glede na Github aktivnost, je CrazyLemon kupil Razer tipkovnico
<matjaz> al pa miško
<matjaz> fuj fej!
<b4d> :D
<b4d> a heka driverje :D
<dz0ny> za lučke
<dz0ny> ultimate bling
<slax0r> kek
<msev-> dz0ny, I think its time :). da mi razložiš kko si un hudo video overlay naredu :D
<msev-> hud*
<zdobbie> DA TIME IS NAO
<zdobbie> MONDAY 9:33
<zdobbie> NO BETTER TIME EVER WAS
<msev-> best time
<msev-> :D
<msev-> its great
<b4d> totalno vas ignorira :D
<slax0r> uporablja kdo kaj za manual control fanov v masini?
<slax0r> lm_sensors fancontrol je ok, samo je prevec linearen
<msev-> fork fork fork
<dz0ny> msev-: a nimaš več službe?
<msev-> nope sam zj se učim neki in mam mal cajta vmes :)
<msev-> a je ful zakomplicirana razlaga :D
<dz0ny> ne
<msev-> mam zadnji izpit Å¡e 11ga :)
<dz0ny> msev-: google virb edit
<dz0ny> sej je CrazyLemon gor napisu
<msev-> a virb edit poznam to ja
<msev-> sm mislu da je kšna druga fora
<dz0ny> idioterna: https://github.com/peregin/gps-overlay-on-video
<idioterna> ja sam js mam ene svoje ideje glede vizualizacije :)
<dz0ny> haha
<idioterna> tkole bi rad naredu: http://www.freesoft.org/jfk/34overlay.gif
<idioterna> mislm, z drugimi podatki spodej, ampak more or less to
<msev-> dashware aplikacija je tut z isto funkcionalnostjo idioterna mogoče ti bo bolj všeč k je manj grafično lepa :D
<idioterna> a pa ma doom overlay?
<idioterna> k ce nima je brezveze
<msev-> nope :D
<idioterna> kva cm pol s tem :)
<slax0r> .btc to eur
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 2170.03, low: 2110.00, high: 2212.02, bid: 2170.11, ask: 2175.70
<metalcamp_> .xkcd
<jabuk6> Emoji Movie: https://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/emoji_movie.png
<msev-> :)
<slax0r> tukaj bi morda kdo to mel, kak pameten clanek mogoce o tem zakaj je konstanto prekinjanje programerja z dodatnim/drugom delom slabo(ali dobro...se pustim presenetit)
<zdobbie> dobro je, ce se ta programer z PHPjem ukvarja
<slax0r> helpful as always
<skyx> matjaz: stocker :P
<b4d> slax0r: http://www.csudh.edu/psych/lcarrier/Interruptions.htm
<b4d> nisem bral, a zgleda strokovno, obupen dizajn, neki grafi, letnica in avtor
<b4d> pomojem bo :D
<matjaz> slax0r, na
<matjaz> https://i.imgur.com/XpD29gb.gifv
<jabuk6> How long it takes to complete a task..
<idioterna> matjaz: ta je pa kr accurate
<matjaz> mhm
<idioterna> sam js nism tok into bars
<idioterna> i'd buy an airline if that meant i could fly planes
<idioterna> sam sm pogledu kok stanejo pa nimam dost
<slax0r> b4d: dat bg color
<slax0r> matjaz: to sem ze videl ja :P
<msev-> idioterna, EUR€400,000 Pipistrel Panthera
<idioterna> ne, airline
<idioterna> ne avijon
<idioterna> 10 miljard dolarjov rabs
<idioterna> za kupt airline
<idioterna> recimo lufthanso no
<idioterna> za alitalia mislm da ti placajo ce vzames
<idioterna> al pa adria
<msev-> why d' you want that hassle :D
<msev-> pismo je lepa panthera
<idioterna> a si ze vidu kdaj ksn grd avijon al kaj
<msev-> če bom kdaj v švici delal pa ful zaslužu :D
<idioterna> ma za panthero mam ze bitcoinov zadost
<idioterna> kaj sele k bo tezos 300 ojro
<zdobbie> ja ICO nared
<msev-> http://i2.cdn.cnn.com/cnnnext/dam/assets/140917111150-7-beluga-birthday-airbus-horizontal-large-gallery.jpg
<zdobbie> pa kaufni nekej
<idioterna> msev-: a to je grdo?
<msev-> ecimo
<idioterna> you don't seem to like fatties?
<msev-> r
<msev-> yep :)
<idioterna> enim so vsec, se cela rubrika je na porn sajtih
<idioterna> je pa res da ni lih mainstream tko da i guess ja
<idioterna> si dobr najdu
<idioterna> sej so tut drugi no
<msev-> ja vsi moji frendi pravjo da majo rajš da je za prjet :D, dva clo da je ekstremno velik za prjet :D
<idioterna> http://www.fiddlersgreen.net/aircraft/MIG-I-320/IMAGES/Mig-I-320-BW.jpg
<idioterna> sam ajde tega ne mors kupt
<msev-> http://nationalinterest.org/files/main_images/Mikoyan-Gurevich_MiG-25RB%2C_Russia_-_Air_Force_AN2195954.jpg tale foxbat ni tok lep sam zihr je kšn še bl grd lovec
<idioterna> foxbat je lep
<idioterna> halo
<idioterna> sej je cist ravn
<idioterna> straight as an arrow
<idioterna> can't get less gay than that.
<msev-> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/7/7a/Boeing_X-32B_Patuxent.jpg/800px-Boeing_X-32B_Patuxent.jpg
<msev-> idioterna, mja :)
<msev-> tale je variacija na tvojo temo :D
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> cak sej ta je en meme pic
<slax0r> idioterna: what's tezos?
<idioterna> slax0r: https://tezos.com/static/papers/Tezos_Overview.pdf
<slax0r> a denar zbirajo na promise da bo njihov coin enkrat nekaj vreden? :)
<idioterna> well
<idioterna> velik stvari
<idioterna> eni shortajo
<idioterna> eni za holdat kupujejo
<idioterna> oni bodo predvsem dobil dnar za development
<idioterna> no, so ga ze
<idioterna> https://tezos.000webhostapp.com/
<zdobbie> in, kolk mas vere vanje?
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> wishful thinking mam
<idioterna> k sm dal skor 1% svojih bitcoinov not
<idioterna> honestly ne vem
<zdobbie> ?/7
<idioterna> trenutno?
<idioterna> 1, maybe.
<idioterna> ask again in one year
<idioterna> ce bo tok vredn k eth, bom mel v zepu zadost dnarja za tole kupt
<idioterna> http://www.sunreef-yachts.com/en/sunreef-74
<jabuk6> Sunreef 74 - Sunreef Yachts
<jabuk6> The Sunreef 74 marked a new era in lifestyle at sea, meeting the expectations of the most demanding clientèle searching for a spacious, long range …
<slax0r> I shall stay outside :)
<idioterna> pa se za sendvic bo ostal
<idioterna> je pa res da pomoje tut ce bi mel 100x tolk dnarja
<idioterna> neb kupu jadrnice
<msev-> wow kok je huda
<zdobbie> pershing or gtfo
<slax0r> http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/431/312/67e.jpg
<idioterna> msev-: ja, s suni sva jo enkrat vidla
<idioterna> na hvaru
<idioterna> res je huda
<idioterna> mislm, functional design je
<slax0r> to je money pit...
<idioterna> properly engineered pa vse
<idioterna> sam pac
<msev-> najjači čoln ever, sploh k je jadrnica :), men so bl všeč kot jahte :D
<idioterna> kva cs s tem
<idioterna> vozs se po vodi in to je to
<slax0r> ce se ti ze zalusta jadranja, jo pa najames
<idioterna> zna bit nice ce je to tvoj thing
<slax0r> pa ko se ti najadra, jo postavis nazaj, pa je to to
<idioterna> ja js se rajs s kolesom vozm
<idioterna> kar je ful fino, ker je precej cenejs :)
<msev-> avion je bolš met da gledaš na vse od zgoraj :D
<msev-> da maš drugač pogled na vse :D
<slax0r> meni se to zdi kot da bi kupil dirkalni avto...po cesti tak ne mores z njim, da pa se enkrat na leto peljes nekam na dirkalisce pa ga rentas
<msev-> toj res ja
<msev-> ka pa pr avionih a se splača rentat?
<slax0r> vse je odvisno ce mas kam dat
<slax0r> jahte/jadrnice si verjetno ne bos vlacil domov(razen limun ki je tak v vodi doma)
<idioterna> avijon si bom mogoce res kdaj omislu
<idioterna> ksn tak ultralight
<idioterna> kit za 20k k ga pol v garazi sraufas
<zdobbie> RC model
<idioterna> k mi starsi niso kupl avtomatika k sm bil mulc
<idioterna> pa morm nadoknadit
<idioterna> rc model pa ze mam
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=sZWGO1BGZIU
<jabuk6> YouTube
<jabuk6> Delite videoposnetke s prijatelji, sorodniki in vsem svetom.
<idioterna> well
<msev-> sam s panthero se loh zafuraš v USA mogoče :D
<idioterna> that won't work
<msev-> morm zmert kok je do USA :D
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZWGO1BGZIU
<jabuk6> Beautiful Morning Skies over Janče - YouTube
<idioterna> tole sm mislu
<msev-> js mam tut idioterna :D
<idioterna> mislm, cel park teh modelckov mam
<idioterna> tle si mal volume zmansejte
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NobckmmMpBw
<jabuk6> Alfamodel Mig-15 Onboard Video - YouTube
<jabuk6> Using the circuitry of a BENQ DC-1200 1.2mpx digital camera, some woodwork and a mirror made out of a driver CD: http://static.marela.si/users0/jure/3/_N1DtX...
<msev-> a ta je pa edf
<dz0ny> slax0r: http://heeris.id.au/2013/this-is-why-you-shouldnt-interrupt-a-programmer/
<dz0ny> mene bl mot, če programer ne zna brat dokumentacije in moram pol jaz k delam review
<dz0ny> pogledat kaj za vraga je delala
<dz0ny> delal *
<speed-> nasa firma ftw
<speed-> celi dan ze komedija
<speed-> :D
<dz0ny> po moje hlapi od piva uhajajo k vam v pisarno
<speed-> enega so na dunaj poslali
<dz0ny> k vi maste fešto vska dan berem
<speed-> pa po eni uri ga iscejo na firmi, ce ma kdo slucajno telefon
<speed-> da ne danes
<speed-> lol :D
<slax0r> dz0ny: top
<matjaz> dz0ny, delal/a*
<matjaz> heštegequality
<zdobbie> heštegsaynotosexism
<zdobbie> speed-: ja nej sefe posodi avto, pa picite za njim
<speed-> ja ja so ga nasli ze
<speed-> je nazaj
<speed-> pa ka mi s prve pravi
<speed-> kakvi likovi, kad mislis da gore ne moze biti ima Scoop and spoon
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> matjaz: kaj pa ce se identificiras kot apache attack helicopter?
<matjaz> slax0r, still "delal"
<jabuk6> M 1.1 > 4.km SZ od LITIJE @03/07/2017 14:00:47  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.09+N,+14.81+E
<idioterna> msev-: ja
<idioterna> edf
<idioterna> 290g static thrusta
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/wuAJzo3.mp4
<jabuk6> M 1.1 > 5.km  S od LITIJE @03/07/2017 14:00:46  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.1+N,+14.81+E
<CrazyLemon> Spoštovani!
<CrazyLemon> Vaše naročilo je bilo uspešno obdelano in je ZAKLJUČENO.
 * CrazyLemon likes obdelana naročila
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<msev-> .radar
<jabuk6> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk6> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<skyx> CrazyLemon: kaj si narocil? :P
<CrazyLemon> skyx ohišje pa ram :)
<CrazyLemon> danes me je celo klical če lahko da ram v isto škatlo kot ohišje
<CrazyLemon> a bit weird but ok
<skyx> hm...
<skyx> ohisje za?
<slax0r> ram
<slax0r> ...
<slax0r> :P
<CrazyLemon> ^lol
<slax0r> technically, I am not wrong nor lying :P
<CrazyLemon> agreed
<speed-> se vedno nisi dobo
<speed-> ?
<slax0r> razen ce si kupil ram za mizo da se ne bo vec zibala
<slax0r> da podlozis pod noge
<CrazyLemon> speed- danes je poslal
<speed-> a nisi to ze cakal en cajt nazaj? :D
<slax0r> speed-: welcome to slovenia
<slax0r> :D
<CrazyLemon> speed- 22.6 sem naroču :)
<CrazyLemon> in on je nato naroču v nemčiji/na amazonu :D
<CrazyLemon> smth like that
<slax0r> zakaj pa nisi ti sam na amazonu narocil?
<slax0r> bi ziher dobil ceneje..
<slax0r> pa hitreje
<CrazyLemon> slax0r hitreje že..ceneje pa ni bilo - i think :)
<CrazyLemon> slax0r 100€ + 5€ + 2.5€/kg
<CrazyLemon> tist case je pa kaj..12kg težek?
<CrazyLemon> js sm ga pa tukaj plačal 116
<speed-> amazon prime
<speed-> free shipping!
<speed-> :D
<CrazyLemon> mhm :D
<slax0r> ko prime, te prime
<slax0r> ko pes jeza
<skyx> nv a nej kupim ze nov SSD al ne :> pise da je na 44% "zdravja"
<skyx> wear level- 44% da vidim kaj tocno to pomeni
<msev-> kvaj s temu kretenskmu vremenom
<msev-> a grem loh kdaj po službi v hribe al ne
<msev-> skoz dž
<skyx> msev-: prestavi job na popoldne in pojdi zjutraj :)
<zdobbie> sej nisi vec na sihti
<zdobbie> sihtu
<slax0r> skyx: ker ssd?
<slax0r> baje da so vsi razen intela grozno unreliable na wearing level
<skyx> Samsung SSD 840 navaden
<slax0r> https://askubuntu.com/a/460463
<jabuk6> How do I check the health of a SSD? - Ask Ubuntu
<slax0r> read
<msev-> skyx legit :)
<skyx> tnx
<CrazyLemon> slax0r tl;dr version pls
 * CrazyLemon ima tudi samsung ssd
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: smartctl mu je kazal 1% life remaining
<CrazyLemon> wear-leveling-count je 0
<slax0r> windows only tooly(2) za samsung ssd pa 98%
<zdobbie> notsosmartctl
<CrazyLemon> hm
<CrazyLemon> ne vidim kje je ta life remaining podatek
<slax0r> samsung bi naj bil na 202 ce se ne motim
<slax0r> ce nimas malo poguglaj za svoj ssd
<slax0r> smart attributes
<CrazyLemon> https://www.dropbox.com/s/349ktepn24dentl/Zaslonska%20slika%202017-07-03%2015-53-52.png?dl=0
<jabuk6> Dropbox - Zaslonska slika 2017-07-03 15-53-52.png
<jabuk6> Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!
<CrazyLemon> evo..dpd mi je že sporočil da bo jutri dostava! \o/
<slax0r> f/yeah
<CrazyLemon> aye
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJZfuJdycGc
<jabuk6> Klemen Slakonja as Angela Merkel - Ruf mich Angela /#TheMockingbirdMan/ - YouTube
<jabuk6> Download on iTunes: https://goo.gl/YsEP98 https://www.facebook.com/klemenslakonja https://www.instagram.com/klemenslako... https://twitter.com/KlemenSlakonja...
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/6237
<jabuk6> systemd can't handle the process previlege that belongs to user name startswith number, such as 0day · Issue #6237 · systemd/systemd · GitHub
<jabuk6> systemd System and Service Manager
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/catsu/status/881278905520463873
<jabuk6> dec on Twitter: "he crashed his bike https://t.co/0J5oVy8UZI"
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie irl ^
<slax0r> poor fella
<zdobbie> can confirm
<upd> See if any of the remaining values fall within range (X% of :minValue) (Say, X = 1.3%)
<upd> aj to tko if((arIt.value() > (min / 100.0f * (100.0f - range))) && (arIt.value() < (min / 100.0f * (100.0f + range)))) ?
<zdobbie> (1.0 - X) * minValue, (1.0 + X) * minValue
<zdobbie> ce je X v [0, 1.0)
<zdobbie> oz, nared
<zdobbie> abs(arIt.value() - minValue)
<zdobbie> potem pa poglej, ce je to manjse od X * minValue
<upd> x ni v 0, 1.0
<zdobbie> shame
<upd> a moje ni prov
<zdobbie> mislim, da je tud OK
<upd> ok
<zdobbie> precekirej samo, ce moras primerjat z >= in <=, al ne
<zdobbie> i.e. al je interval zaprt al odprt
<upd> točno ja
<skyx> https://0x00sec.org/t/tutorial-reversing-a-multi-stage-binary-step-by-step/2692
<jabuk6> [Tutorial] Reversing a multi stage binary step-by-step - Reverse Engineering - 0x00sec - The Home of the Hacker
<jabuk6> PrefaceThis write up are my thoughts and steps to analyze a given unknown binary. I want to understand the binary to a point where I can freely write about it. So here it is.I&#39;m always open for you pointing out mist&hellip;
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cBV8KFFasY
<jabuk6> Harding: Last Week Tonight with John Oliver (HBO) - YouTube
<jabuk6> John Oliver unveils Last Week Tonight's collection of presidential wax statues and brings Warren G. Harding's incredible life story to the big screen. Connec...
<speed-> oliver razturava
<speed-> :)
<CrazyLemon> yup
<CrazyLemon> <3 oliver
<metalcamp_> .btc eur
<jabuk6> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 2229.71, low: 2134.41, high: 2271.00, bid: 2221.00, ask: 2229.76
<CrazyLemon> soon
 * CrazyLemon needs a new mouse
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, Corsair M65
<matjaz> Zowie FK1
<CrazyLemon> matjaz a so to vse miške k stanejo 150+€ ?
<matjaz> nope
<CrazyLemon> m65 looks too..gamish
<matjaz> *rgb tipkovnica khm khm*
<CrazyLemon> fk1 zgleda ok
<CrazyLemon> ampak gledal sm deathadder elite
<matjaz> noiz, we have a razer fanboiiii
<CrazyLemon> matjaz just when we talk about mice and laptops
<CrazyLemon> keyboards are..eww :)
<matjaz> kaj si pa pol zvezdice talal na githubu a? A?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz deathadder elite dude
<CrazyLemon> those rgb keyboards are not my cup of tea
<matjaz> ok, I believe you
<CrazyLemon> še vedno raje tipkam po geniusu kot po nekih zadevah k zgledajo kot da so pršle iz ambasade gavioli :)
<matjaz> tipkaj na nekaj kar ma mehanske tipke
 * CrazyLemon mal bruhne v usta in nazaj pogoltne
<CrazyLemon> dude
<CrazyLemon> pls stop
<CrazyLemon> ne potrebujem kliketi klik vsakič ko pritisnem na tipkovnico :D
<CrazyLemon> tipko*
<matjaz> sej niso vse take
<matjaz> važn je filing
<matjaz> :D
<CrazyLemon> matjaz name one k ne stane 150€ :D
<matjaz> UF!
<matjaz> filco
<matjaz> coolermaster
<matjaz> pok3r
<matjaz> leopold
<matjaz> need more? :D
<CrazyLemon> Velika ponudba sestavin in e-trgovina za profesionalne mojstre in ljubitelje kuhanja. Copyright: Filco d.o.o.. Novo! Kulinarični materiali za chefe in ljubitelje ...
<CrazyLemon> i see what you're doing
<matjaz> http://www.keyboardco.com/keyboard/filco-ninja-majestouch-2-tenkeyless-nkr-mechanical-keyboards.asp
<jabuk6> UK Filco Ninja Majestouch-2, Tenkeyless, NKR, Tactile Action, Keyboard : FKBN88M/UKFB2 : The Keyboard Company
<CrazyLemon> res je..ta ni 150€ ampak 136€ :D
<sasa84> hm.. sam men je pa kr všeč, da tpkovnca na laptopu ne klika kt dab bla stara 300 let
<sasa84> pa tko nizke tipke
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, čaki reku si 150!
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ja..sj sm reku da ni ta 150€ :D
<zdobbie> dej ti najprej na ohisje pocakej
<CrazyLemon> FU!
<CrazyLemon> hater!
<zdobbie> preden gres se kej druzga narocvat
<matjaz> Å¡e zdej nisi dobu?!
<matjaz> LAWL
<CrazyLemon> matjaz dpd pravi jutri
<matjaz> oh-noes
<matjaz> dpd
<matjaz> inb4 bent sideplate
<upd> http://www.roccat.org/en-US/Products/Gaming-Mice/Kone-Pure-Series/Kone-Pure/
<jabuk6> ROCCAT® Kone Pure
<jabuk6> With legendary Kone blood pumping through its veins, the Kone Pure features the iconic Kone XTD shape – only 91% of its size – without sacrifici...
<CrazyLemon> looks ok
<sasa84> pf, na Å¡trik :P
<sasa84> http://www.gigabyte.us/Mouse/M7700#ov
<sasa84> :D
<jabuk6> M7700 | Mouse - GIGABYTE
<jabuk6> GIGABYTE accurate laser tracking system800/ 1600 on-the-fly DPI adjustablePersonalize your mouse with GIGABYTE SIM™ software4-direction tilt wheel functionalityStylish design and comfortable grip
<sasa84> mene posluš krejzi :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 wtf
<CrazyLemon> wireless? what are we? animals?!
<sasa84> zadnč sem vidla (razer?) tipkovnco...huh
<upd> http://www.roccat.org/en-US/Products/Gaming-Mice/Kone-Pure-Series/Kone-Pure-Owl-Eye/ ta ima 12k dpi
<sasa84> kok je to pol hitro :)
<upd> še premakneš ne roke pa si že tam
<sasa84> sam a na ubuntu vse te finte delajo... glasnost itd
<upd> moral bi
<CrazyLemon> matjaz kaj pa slušalke? :)
<sasa84> men miška za naprej pa nazaj ne dela v ritmškatli...sam ff
<skyx> lp
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, Sennheiser
<CrazyLemon> matjaz take k niso 150€ ? :D
<CrazyLemon> mislim..sj js sm se že odloču kere bom..sam tko da neki predlagaš
<skyx> CrazyLemon: a sedaj rabi ze "slusalke za ram poslusat ce dobr dela"? LOL :D
<skyx> rabis*
<matjaz> https://www.amazon.de/Sennheiser-HD-598Cs-geschlossener-Kopfh%C3%B6rer/dp/B01JP436TS/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1499110938&sr=8-14&keywords=sennheiser+headphones
<matjaz> jest mam te
<jabuk6> Sennheiser HD 598Cs, geschlossener Kopfhörer: Amazon.de: Elektronik
<jabuk6> Sennheiser HD 598Cs, geschlossener Kopfhörer: Amazon.de: Elektronik
<matjaz> hudo hude
<CrazyLemon> skyx kako boš pa vedu če dobr dela?! ti nisi poslušal ssdja..zato pa bo crknu :>
<skyx> hehe :D
<skyx> men ze utripa rdece :P
<CrazyLemon> matjaz dude..dont be silly
<CrazyLemon> za tok dnarja morajo Å¡e kosilo kuhat etc.
<matjaz> ja to Å¡e zmer moram sam ja
<CrazyLemon> matjaz sašo dobiš za pol manj
<CrazyLemon> pa še ti ostane za hyperx slušalke
<metalcamp_> inb4 rage quit
<matjaz> ma ne, sej za insurgency so čist dobre
<idioterna> hehe
<sasa84> a sem bla kej jaz omenjena za kuhanje?
<speed-> ne, samo to si lahko vzemes po defaultu
<speed-> :D
<sasa84> HVALA speed- ...
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 predpasnik te čaka v kuhinji..
 * sasa84 je brez predpasnika
<sasa84> all naked!
<CrazyLemon> matjaz
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M30fAvrpj18
<jabuk6> The ULTIMATE RGB PC Build Guide! - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> tole je zate
<jabuk6> Who needs the best performance per dollar when you can make your PC light up with ANY COLOR UNDER THE SUN? Welcome to the ULTIMATE RGB build guide! Crunchyro...
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 we are all naked under the apron
<sasa84> kok je že uan igrca...nek podobno ime ima kot assaultcube
<sasa84> rifle assault?
<CrazyLemon>  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, y tho?
<matjaz> tud ene lučke nimam
<CrazyLemon> matjaz nisi rgb fan?!?
<matjaz> hell no
<CrazyLemon> i totally misjudged you!
<matjaz> ničl, grem spat, jutri bo dolg dan
<matjaz> ln
<sasa84> papa matjaz
<zdobbie> AJT
<CrazyLemon> what he said
<idioterna> srecno
<idioterna> js grem pa na javor
<idioterna> prej ni blo prilke
<dz0ny> norc
<zdobbie> posnem!
<zdobbie> pa LJ slikej s tistga bellevue pointa
<sasa84> jaz grem tud pančkat!
<sasa84> nočka :D
<idioterna> mam video
<idioterna> sam bo vsaj ksno uro trajal da pride gor
<jabuk6> M 1.5 > 32.km  V od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @03/07/2017 23:23:56  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.23+N,+14.82+E
<upd> :)
#ubuntu-si 2017-07-04
<skyx> dobro jutro dober dan :D
<skyx> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHdzMQEiYgo
<jabuk6> MZ HEKTOR - DANES JE MAKSIMALNO DOBER DAN - YouTube
<msev-> wow nice blinkey lights :D
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobbie> .yt pretty lights time remix
<jabuk6> (HQ) Pretty Lights - Time Remix (Pink Floyd) [Unreleased 2010 Remixes] https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDXZgmasRUU
<zdobbie> have a time
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YI67GAQYsRc
<jabuk6> Pink Floyd "Dark Side of The Moon" LP - YouTube
<jabuk6> Buy this amazing music on Amazon: http://goo.gl/YJgn8Z
<matjaz> FRIYAY!
<slax0r> gtfo
<zdobbie> NO-CASE DAY
<zdobbie> AGAIN
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: https://www.howtogeek.com/313193/the-best-cheap-mechanical-keyboards-under-40/
<msev-> evo jo miško :D
<idioterna> you.
<idioterna> v kot klecat.
<slax0r> ^
<speed-> define you
<dz0ny> https://twitter.com/mancakorelc/status/882154200918097921
<jabuk6> Manca Korelc on Twitter: "Ne gre mi iz glave ... prevozila sem SLO, 368 km v manj kot 24 urah. Sama. Brez spremstva. 💪💪💪 #jeklena #ponosna https://t.co/NeGLscsfdU"
<dz0ny> Details. Matter!
<msev-> ke pa ma kšn gpx itd :D
<msev-> da vemo da ne nabija :D
<sasa84> ha! gospa ve, da je treba met deore! :P
<dz0ny> BTW to je lemons crush
<slax0r> I thought that was sasa
<idioterna> uizi je 368
<idioterna> 24 ur po 15 na uro
<zdobbie> probej
<zdobbie> kje je zdej citron
<zdobbie> al je dobu ohisje, in se s tem ze celo jutro zajbava
<slax0r> ram ne pase v ohisje
<zdobbie> al pa ga ni, in se je odpravu sam po njega v nemcijo
<sasa84> folk... kaj uporabljate za gps navigacijo na kolesu (za fon)?
<zdobbie> nc
<sasa84> jutr mam namen it v bohinj...pa bi bicil vzela sabo :)
<zdobbie> nkol se ne zgubim (tm)
<slax0r> ne uporabljam na biciklu, v avtu pa ko rabim pa gmaps
<msev-> zj ma limun vrjetn private time z uno slikco s twitterja :D
<slax0r> + lotion
<slax0r> idioterna: ne vem ce sem te to ze vprasal ali ne, kje trgujes z bitcoini(kupujes/prodajas) ?
<sasa84> msev-: lube, luuubeeee :D
<sasa84> msev-: evo, jaz sem si bicikl kupla, če bo CrazyLemon kakšn uč name vrgu...nema ništa
<matjaz> včeri me je CrazyLemon tko zdrmal, da sem še eno tipkovnico naroču
<matjaz> fu CrazyLemon!
<matjaz> sasa84, za bohinj pa res ne rabiš navigacije
<sasa84> mal bi se Å¡la furat pol
<slax0r> matjaz: which one
<matjaz> filco
<slax0r> a jih collectas?
<matjaz> niti ne
<slax0r> kot nekateri stampe?
<matjaz> zdej sem mel eno
<matjaz> pa jo skoz s sabo nosu na Å¡iht
<slax0r> ko bos old & wrinkly bos vnuke posedel in jim kazal razlicne tipkovnice?
<slax0r> :)
<matjaz> zdej bom mel pa pač dve :)
<sasa84> kakšno tipkovnco maš da vidmo :)
<slax0r> damn, filco so pa kar spensive
<matjaz> mah, niti ne no, če gledaš kvaliteto
<matjaz> so tudi dražje za isti quality
<matjaz> kul je to, ker lahko controller zamenjaš
<matjaz> pa je pol fully programmable
<matjaz> https://1upkeyboards.com/filco-pegasus-hoof-controller.html
<jabuk6> Filco Pegasus Hoof Controller
<jabuk6> Filco Pegasus Hoof Controller Turn your Filco board into an endgame programmable keyboard with this!The Pegasus Hoof, created by bpiphany, is a replacement controller that turns your Filco Majestouch 87/88 mechanical keyboard into a fully programmable k
<msev-> sasa84, are you all oiled up and ready to go :D
<slax0r> matjaz: zakaj bi pa zelel to?
<matjaz> slax0r, lahko si določiš čisto svoj layout
<matjaz> pa več layerjev
<matjaz> etc
<slax0r> again, zakaj bi pa zelel to?
<matjaz> https://geekhack.org/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=51252.0;attach=97861;image
<slax0r> v igricah se mi ne da remapat komand, ne pa da bi se na tipkovnici ^^
<sasa84> msev-: not yet!
<slax0r> se mi ne zdi vredno dodatne cene se ene dask model s :)
<b4d> matjaz: podpiram!
<b4d> jaz tudi gledam kako bi skirvaj prisel do enega filca, za v sluzbo
<msev-> sasa84, zakaj ne fotkaš tok k idioterna, k občasno še kšno svojo sliko pol pokaže :P :D
<msev-> mislm sliko sebe* :D
<idioterna> slax0r: stamp, poloniex, btc-e
<idioterna> vcas tut druge
<slax0r> coinbase?
<idioterna> gdax mam tut acc
<zdobbie> slax0r: neb ti rajs za bajtico sparu
<slax0r> zdobbie: cist ist si kot moja zena...
<slax0r> :P
<zdobbie> GUESS WHAT
 * zdobbie pulls off his mask
<zdobbie> nope, still zdobbie
<matjaz> b4d, *hajfajv*
<slax0r> idioterna: kolk pa tile gumpci kaj racunajo za trejdanje levo in desno?
<slax0r> zdobbie: drugace se pa drzim nacela, vlozi samo toliko koliko lahko pogresas
<slax0r> nimam nekega namena na veliko zasluzit z bitcoini, ker bi moral vlozit prevec
<slax0r> ampak se hocem malo poigrat se z tem svetom
<slax0r> pa ceprav z drobizom
<zdobbie> pa ne v temle balonu ...
<sasa84> msev-: idioterna ma bolš bicikl :P
<msev-> to se strinjam
<msev-> :D
<msev-> dokler ne boš unga kupila k si ga zadnjič kazala
<msev-> takoj k si napisala da ma bolš bicikl se mi je v glavi porodila referenca na "geštel" :D
<msev-> dirty msev mind :D
<matjaz> msev- plz
<matjaz> pejt delat
<matjaz> samo jest mam danes petek!
<matjaz> in lahko slackam
<slax0r> matjaz: again
<slax0r> gtfo
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> aja pa http://www.daskeyboard.com/images/product/model-s-ultimate/blank_mechanical_keyboard_2.jpg.pagespeed.ce.H1aISrG90u.jpg > filco
<slax0r> <3
<msev-> okay matjaz right on it :D
<matjaz> DAS je tud kul ja
<matjaz> pri nas je največ the pomojem
<slax0r> moral bi res se eno nabavit za work
<slax0r> ker mi je glupo vedno to priklapljat pa izklapljat
<slax0r> pa vsi te gledajo kot da mas intimno razmerje z svojo tipkovnico da jo vlacis zraven
<b4d> sej ga imas :D
<slax0r> nisem rekel da ne
<slax0r> :P
<b4d> jaz sem ta teden montiral wasd modre gumice
<b4d> se ne vem ce mi je kul
<slax0r> zakaj pa to?
<b4d> ne mores zabit do konca tipke
<b4d> ce mlatis po njej
<b4d> pac skrajsa hod in ublazi udared
<b4d> *udarec
<b4d> http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/products/keyboard-accessories/cherry-mx-rubber-o-ring-switch-dampeners-125pcs.html
<slax0r> jaz mam problem da zabijam prevec, to pa zato ker skacem med mehansko in navadno
<jabuk6> WASD Keyboards Cherry MX Rubber O-Ring Switch Dampeners (125pcs) - Keyboard Accessories - Products
<jabuk6> <p>"Bottomingout" is a term usedto describe when a key stroke is pressed all the way down where thestem of the switch hits the inside of the switch casing. This causes a"clack" from the collision on mechanical keyboards. Switch sounddampeners ar
<b4d> mogoce bi bilo bolje s temi rdecimi, ki so samo 0.2mm
<b4d> ampak te sem zastonj dobil od kolega pa se ne bunim :D
<slax0r> mislim da se ti bolj splaca navadit pravilno tipkat po mehanicni
<slax0r> da ne tolces po njej kot po konju
<b4d> pa dzabe je, kupil nebi za tak denar :D
<b4d> vecinoma itak tipkam samo do stikala
<b4d> razen esc in enter
<b4d> to mlatim :D
<slax0r> jaz sem nekaj casa bil navajen pa sem potem imel probleme z navadno ker nisem tipk dovolj pritiskal, zdaj pa mehanicno spet zabijam ko majmun
<matjaz> enako
<matjaz> zato sem začel nosit mehansko s sabo :)
<matjaz> zdej pa tega ne bo tereba več
<matjaz> yay!
<b4d> NSFW! https://www.instagram.com/p/BVZ5LGogcO0/?taken-by=s55db
<matjaz> nooice
<slax0r> shiny red button
<b4d> pase na tale rdec obrocek na gumbu za glasnost :D
<speed-> a to sveti ponoci? :D
<b4d> edino kar bi naredu je da bi jo odrezal na tenkeyless
<b4d> speed-: nic ne sveti
<speed-> pfffff
<slax0r> b4d: zakaj bi to delal, ko pa lahko tenkeyless kupis :P
<b4d> slax0r: mah, tale DAS je bil ena kompenzacija in tocno dolocena trgovina pa sem imel samo njihove na izbiro
<b4d> tako da bo, filco enkrat :D
<b4d> al pa ce wasd dobi EU representative
<zdobbie> OneOfUs? https://www.instagram.com/p/_uc7a5zWSR/
<b4d> zdobbie: nisem nikoli skrival :D
<slax0r> glej ga, stalkerja
<slax0r> je takoj sel vse preverjat
<b4d> no letos skrivam, ker se nic ne furam :/ sram me je
<matjaz> also nsfw https://pexonpcs.co.uk/collections/all/usb-cables
<zdobbie> slax0r: nice imgur account u have there
<b4d> matjaz: uff
<b4d> bom kr preventivno zaprl :D
<matjaz> :D
<slax0r> zdobbie: no I do not :O
<zdobbie> ya you do
<b4d> links
<b4d> let us stalk :D
<skyx> lp
<b4d> hi
<slax0r> I deny everything!
<b4d> topic bi bil lahko KEYBOARDS OR GTFO
<zdobbie> vse je su zbrisat
<slax0r> kdo?
<slax0r> prasec
<slax0r> b4d: https://fthmb.tqn.com/ynkbpA1IkrpKwmV-k1ypJ86xb10=/400x0/filters:no_upscale()/about/yamaha-np-31-musical-keyboard-57c7dd863df78c71b6b01478.png
<b4d> lepa :D
<matjaz> jest nimam cajta za linke lepit
<matjaz> je petek, moram podelat
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk6> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 2304.00, low: 2184.02, high: 2319.76, bid: 2298.50, ask: 2304.00
<skyx> .ltc btc
<skyx> .ltc eur
<slax0r> https://btc-e.com/exchange/ltc_eur
<slax0r> :p
<jabuk6> BTC-E | Bitcoin Exchange, Namecoin Exchange, Litecoin Exchange, BTC Exchange
<jabuk6> BTC-E
<matjaz> CrazyLemon se je zgleda odpelju z AR15 na Funtechđ
<slax0r> https://cdn.meme.am/cache/instances/folder582/500x/40110582.jpg
<slax0r> found him
<matjaz> where's da bike tho?
<slax0r> glih je parkiral
<idioterna> dan
<slax0r> jutro
<idioterna> slax0r: amm, 0.2 - 0.5%
<idioterna> tam nekje so feeji
<slax0r> ena za idioterna ki pravi da je debel http://i.imgur.com/A7NnOM5.jpg
<idioterna> dobra rima
<idioterna> ja stu kil mam
<sasa84> a mate windows al ubuntu knofek? :P
<slax0r> hm?
<sasa84> na tipkovncah
<napsy_> win100
<napsy_> win10
<slax0r> sasa84: https://www.getdigital.eu/web/getdigital/gfx/products/__generated__resized/1100x1100/dasKeyboardUltimateEU.jpg
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> to mam pa tut js
<idioterna> sam zdej mam 4. generacijo, k ma se volume kolesck
<idioterna> pa dalj casa mi ze deluje v nemogocih razmerah :)
 * sasa84 rabi številke, črke in znake na tipkovnici ...sorči
<idioterna> sej so
<idioterna> tam k vedno
<speed-> slax0r kako lepo tipkovnico si linkal :D
<slax0r> speed-: sem ne?
<speed-> jup
<CrazyLemon> hipsters be hipstering!
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/stintel/status/879624508520505345
<jabuk6> Stijn Tintel on Twitter: "Adding support for Amlogic S905 SoCs to @lede_project: https://t.co/6utYfZqOIr #lede #openwrt #odroidc2"
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny does this mean what i think it means? v88 pro as a router?!?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> :D
<CrazyLemon> čeprav..z enim portom je bl švoh router ampak ok..access point! :)
<dz0ny> mislim da so chinese ruterji
<dz0ny> k majo to not
<dz0ny> ni nujno za media box
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: dej zjasni se selitev forma jal al ne
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pa ni to odvisno samo od mene :)
<slax0r> limun, si stlacil ram v ohisje?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ga še vedno tlačim not..velik je!
<CrazyLemon> </facts>
<slax0r> uporabi nogo
<dz0ny> fake facts
<CrazyLemon> fake news..true facts
<CrazyLemon> am..čakam da mi DPD pošlje sporočilo
<CrazyLemon> pravijo da zdaj enkrat naj bi bila dostava
<CrazyLemon> torej sam fstab uredim pa bi morala zadeva delat?
<dz0ny> k smo že pri how stable things are
<dz0ny> Linux dz0ny-XPS 4.12.0-041200-generic #20170702203
<dz0ny> da
<dz0ny> pa zadn kernel
<CrazyLemon> a ti si že na AA?
<dz0ny> what is that
<dz0ny> na alpaha ubuntu ?
<dz0ny> nope
<dz0ny> sam latest kernel
<CrazyLemon> ah
<dz0ny> z bfq zdrzi baterija eno urco dlej
<dz0ny> pa p-states proper delajo zdej
<dz0ny> tko da za ircan ne grem glih na 4ghz
<dz0ny> https://i.imgur.com/GqB9u3l.png
<CrazyLemon> but you need extra power for IRC..at least for ubuntu-si!
<CrazyLemon> thats why i bought ryzen!
<CrazyLemon> svetlost na 100% ?
<dz0ny> zuni sem :)
<CrazyLemon> ahh :)
<CrazyLemon> lepo kako nekateri uživate!
<dz0ny> ane
<CrazyLemon> 10min po dogovorjenem času dostave
<CrazyLemon> stupid dpd
<CrazyLemon> 04.07.2017	16:31	Ljubljana - Sent ...	
<CrazyLemon> Dostava s strani kurirja v DPD ParcelShop
<CrazyLemon> Dokaz
<CrazyLemon> 04.07.2017	16:30	Ljubljana - Sent ...	
<CrazyLemon> Neuspeli poskus dostave
<CrazyLemon> Odsotnost naslovnika, puščeno je bilo obvestilo.
<CrazyLemon> hmmm
<idioterna> a mas obvestilo?
<CrazyLemon> a je že kdo kdaj poslal dpd na pošto? :D
<CrazyLemon> ne..navodilo imajo da pustijo na pošti
<CrazyLemon> nič..grem do pošte :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: naw Å¡lo to
<slax0r> ne bo nic iz ohisja danes? :(
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny why not
<CrazyLemon> anyway..ne vem če imam napajalni kabl za grafično  :/
<CrazyLemon> holy sh1t this thing is huge
<idioterna> what thing
<CrazyLemon> this thing
 * CrazyLemon points at Define R5
<idioterna> no idea kaj je to
<dz0ny> Lemon sej lahko vrneš če je preveliko
<speed-> kaj je problem?
<sasa84> kakšen problem? :P
<speed-> kabli :)
<metalcamp_> nah
<metalcamp_> problem je tole
<metalcamp_> "You've used American programmers haven't you. They don't know that other currencies exist. Programmers from any other country would have spotted the omission instantly."
<CrazyLemon> maaan
<CrazyLemon> cpu power kabl je too short
<CrazyLemon> pa nima tok pinov kot bi mogu met
<speed-> ka te mas za napajalnika ?
<CrazyLemon> stupid PSU
<CrazyLemon> ma lc power 420w
<speed-> pa to se zdaj priletis nekam
<speed-> do 8 je ziher kaj odprto :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-1851916/pin-cpu-power-connector-pins-psu.html
<jabuk6> 8 pin cpu power connector but only 4 pins from psu - [Solved] - Components
<jabuk6> hi all.. so i have a 370w gigabyte psu and i have i7 3770 with a z77m-d3h mobo. the psu only has 4 pins for connecting to the mobo and the mobo has 8 pins.. currently im using just the 4 pins and the...
<CrazyLemon> speed lol
<CrazyLemon> to je koper
<speed-> ja pa kaj
<CrazyLemon> noben nima psuja
<speed-> bigbang majo ziher
<speed-> ali nekaj
<CrazyLemon> hmmm
<speed-> jaz skos letim v bigbang v ms
<speed-> ce kaj res tak nujnega nucam :D
<speed-> ali pa pocakas pac do cet/pet evo :)
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> nimajo tistega ki ga js hocem
<CrazyLemon> rm550x
<speed-> pa to nimas nekih sosedov
<speed-> ziher so bili kaksi btc minerji okoli pa se mecejo napajalniki povsod :)
<speed-> da ti nebom zaj jaz napajalnika v kopru rihtal! :p
<CrazyLemon> vse kar bigbang ima je na zalogi v skladiscu
<speed-> ali si pripravljen 2 dni pocakat :)
<CrazyLemon> ce narocim prek mimovrste a pol pride jutri?
<speed-> dvomim
<speed-> to bi ti mogli dat na hitro posto nekje
<speed-> tak da ob 8 auf pa klices okoli :D
<speed-> prevoz.org da ti nekdo pobere pa dostavi :)
<CrazyLemon> speed mimovrste ma prevzemno mesto v kopru.. ne rabim poste :)
<speed-> a tak celo
<speed-> to pa te valda gre
<speed-> klici mogoce se delajo :D
<CrazyLemon> sure
<speed-> pa glih majo, pa naj ti samo nastavi pri ograji :))
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: as dubu
<CrazyLemon> sam k nimajo pravega napajalnika
<zdobbie> nis dubu
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie dobu, sestavu, sam mi manjkajo stirje pini pa 10cm kabla :D
<zdobbie> aha
<zdobbie> bi blo bols, da neb dubu
<CrazyLemon> cpu power kabl ni tapravi
<speed-> ej pa to mislim da bi moglo delat
<speed-> ce vklopis samo polovico
<CrazyLemon> speed bi
<CrazyLemon> sam se vedno ni dovolj dolg :D
<speed-> eh pa ka ma veze
<speed-> das ga poleg nekam
<CrazyLemon> o kablu govorim zdobbie
<speed-> napajalnik saj pa ti ni ga treba met zasraufano tam
<speed-> toliko da bootnes haha
<zdobbie> sure da ja
<speed-> 2dni bo zdrzalo
<CrazyLemon> https://goo.gl/photos/wJcBuJRyT2PK6dei9
<jabuk6> Shared album - Dražen Matešić - Google Photos
<CrazyLemon> so close
<sasa84> kr povleč...bo dost dolg :P
<speed-> sasa84 ne funkcionira vse tak!
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: as vidu tdf
<upd> .calc (24-8)*31*1
<metalcamp_> does not compute
<zdobbie> 480 + 16
<zdobbie> 496
<zdobbie> wat een calculator
<metalcamp_> lightning fast!
<zdobbie> and free!
<metalcamp_> as in beer?
<zdobbie> as in beer *and* as in freedom!
<metalcamp_> impossibru
<zdobbie> your lack of faith is ...
<zdobbie> ... expected
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie nism gledal
<CrazyLemon> kdo je zmagal sprint
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/batch/bpg
<zdobbie> sonce se ti je nastavu u kader
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: sagana so ven vrgl
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> z toura?
<zdobbie> mhm
<CrazyLemon> why
<CrazyLemon> na laptopu moram uporabljat windowse ker ubuntu zmrzne
<CrazyLemon> at login screen
<CrazyLemon> stupid old laptop
<upd> or u find a fix
<CrazyLemon> pozna kdo nakupovanje.net?
<CrazyLemon> meh..brb
<CrazyLemon> torej..nakupovanje net ali pcplus
<CrazyLemon> enaa tudi ima 'na zalogi pri dobavitelju'
<CrazyLemon> tako kot anni.si
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl: a si v ljubljani? :D
<CrazyLemon> kok so dobri pri pcplus
<CrazyLemon> dam random geslo
<CrazyLemon> in oni mi ga pošljejo na mail
<CrazyLemon> kot 'zahtevani podatki za prijavo'
<CrazyLemon> ffs
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: dihi :D
<idioterna> evo ga
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSiwxYNrM5U
<jabuk6> Javor - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny: diham
<CrazyLemon> i'm all relaxed now
<CrazyLemon> naroču pri pcplus
<CrazyLemon> in upam da dobim v četrtek
<dz0ny> hope dies last
<dz0ny> jst sam Å¡e mimovrste zaupam
<dz0ny> drugje so vedno kaki problemi
<dz0ny> pa amazon
<CrazyLemon> dzony mimovrste is aight
<CrazyLemon> še posebi če imaš poslovalnico blizu :D
<dz0ny> dej posliki ti to Å¡katlo maro :)
<dz0ny> malo*
<CrazyLemon> zdaj?
<dz0ny> enkrat k bo vse skupi :)
<CrazyLemon> k..v četrtek ko bom mel tudi vse črne kable
<CrazyLemon> pa bo cable management proper
<CrazyLemon> zdaj je vse na hitro narejeno
<CrazyLemon> pa zaprta Å¡katla je
<CrazyLemon> če te zanima kakšna je videti od zunaj lahk prilepim link :D
<idioterna> sasa84: a vcerisn javor si vidla
<idioterna> https://youtu.be/8yUQpdkG9GM
<jabuk6> Javor - YouTube
<sasa84> idioterna: javor by night :)
#ubuntu-si 2017-07-05
<speed-> jutro
<speed-> ka zaj CrazyLemon si zrihtal?
<napsy_> lp
<zdobbie> ko da bo kabel cez noc zrastu za par cm
<speed-> ja pa nevem zakaj ni napajalnika ven vzel
<speed-> pa ga pac zacasno prasnil nekam :D
<speed-> jaz se ziher nebi mogel vcakat
<slax0r> jutro
<speed-> io
<metalcamp_> jutro
<speed-> slax0r GAMME SCHEPFN!
<speed-> GEMMA*
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> speed-: nope :P
<slax0r> treba delat!
<speed-> pa ni to to ?
<speed-> schepfn? :p
<speed-> ka te jaz vem
<slax0r> kaj pa jaz vem
<slax0r> proklet stejermarker
<speed-> ja schepfn pravijo da je delo
<speed-> :)
<slax0r> je ja
<slax0r> sem guglal
<b4d> zz
<speed-> pa kje me najdejo ej
<speed-> za neki microsoft powerbi
<speed-> mi tezijo
<speed-> pa koji kurac
<speed-> naj se jebejo vsi povprek ka treba za windows delat :D
<speed-> microsoft wahtever!
<b4d> :D
<idioterna> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-WZrjgeBLfOw/WVyU8kKmWuI/AAAAAAAABcM/tjDJ4CU7rTcpb-GM5zlM0NTQ1sDPUtSwgCL0BGAYYCw/h278/2017-07-05.png
<b4d> idioterna: kr troll tale Aaron :D
<speed-> dober je
<slax0r> kr old to :P
<idioterna> mhm
<speed-> oldy but goody
<idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/w1G7fhk.gifv
<jabuk6> Magnificent
<slax0r> https://imgur.com/7EuDEZW
<jabuk6> Friends - GIF on Imgur
<jabuk6> Post with 2303 votes and 2131063 views. Tagged with funny, oc, funny gifs, friends, reposterooni; Shared by ShutUpAndTakeMySchmeckles. Friends
<slax0r> hjao, ljudje bozji... glih mi zena razlaga za sodelavko, oba z mozem ze zakreditirana, nekoliko v letih, in bi mela bajto...banka noce dat vec kot polovico kar rabita... zdaj bosta pa oba vzela polovico zneska invescticije kredita... potem pa da ljudje jokajo da ne morejo kredita placevat, ce pa po vsej sili silijo nekam v kredit...
<slax0r> pa seveda tudi lizingi so tukaj
<slax0r> za avte
<slax0r> \o/
<zdobbie> loh bi blo hujse
<zdobbie> loh bi se ta dva nesrecnika spravljala bitcoine kupovat
<slax0r> ali pa delala v php?
<zdobbie> oba?
<zdobbie> fak si krut
<slax0r> I want to watch the world burn
<zdobbie> za kaj masta onadva kredit? za bmwje?
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/g8kqS6D.gifv
<jabuk6> Formula to get out of user sub and to the front page
<speed-> lol
<speed-> glej mas paciente ka si za dopust jemlejo kredite
<zdobbie> what
<speed-> pa te zdaj ti povej ce je to normalno :D
<slax0r> poznam tudi take ja
<speed-> smesno se cuje
<speed-> ampak se dogaja
<speed-> in kak se fajn na takem dopustu mores pocutit
<speed-> :)))
<slax0r> grem za en teden da odklopim mozgane!
<slax0r> pa potem se bom celo leto sekiral ker mam kredit!
<speed-> :)))
<speed-> tak tak
<speed-> celo leto znas ka si bil na dopusti
<slax0r> raje doma odklopim mozgane
<speed-> mogoce je pa samo spomin
<speed-> :D
<speed-> da ohranis
<slax0r> ne vem, ni mi it nekam za na dopust kjer bom moral gledat pa racunat za vsako kavo ce si jo lahko privoscim ali ne
<slax0r> te res raje doma ostanem
<slax0r> pa mi se speed- kako pivo placa
<slax0r> \o/
<msev-> neki me zanima, a je možno streaming content "castat" na DLNA enabled TV?
<speed-> ja evo
<speed-> li nesces priti
<speed-> v celem mesecu sem telefon za 10min pusto
<speed-> pa te si me klical
<speed-> ...
<slax0r> hehehe :D
<slax0r> timing
<speed-> ja glih sem na joint sel ves
<speed-> :p
<speed-> ovacik bi prileto v ms
<speed-> te pa lazy mode bil
<speed-> slax0r drugace ajde no za hiso se kredit ide
<speed-> ce ze
<speed-> more bit :d
<msev-> https://github.com/cherezov/dlnap nevermind sm najdju
<msev-> -j
<msev-> amm dz0ny ker video box ti že uporabljaš? a je android tv?
<slax0r> speed-: samo ne po vsej sili
<slax0r> mislim, ce ne gre, potem ne gre
<slax0r> ne vem, bom se videl kak bo meni slo cez pol leta ^^
<speed-> idem jaz tudi po kredit
<speed-> te pa k zvezdi
<speed-> pa vse prasnem!
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> tak se dela!
<slax0r> poznam tudi takega enega btw
<slax0r> ki je vzel kredit pa ga potem spustil po grlu
<speed-> lol
<speed-> cimer od mojega kolego je kak student delal v neki gostilni
<speed-> pa ko bi placa mogla prit, je on dobo racun
<speed-> .999
<speed-> :))
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> Aktualisiert
<speed-> 10. September 2014
<speed-> Installationen
<speed-> 1–5
<speed-> Aktuelle Version
<speed-> 1.0
<speed-> yay nasa firma
<speed-> !
<speed-> ka si ti nor
<speed-> crkno bom
<zdobbie> srecno
<speed-> hvala!
<speed-> still going strong!
<msev-> a je možn kšne fotke skrit pred aplikacijami :D
<msev-> npr pred messengerjem
<msev-> zj pred galerijo znam daš samo .nomedia prazen fajl notr v tisto mapo
<b4d> msev-: ne da ti nova punca po telefonu ze brska
<b4d> :D
<msev-> ne no :D
<msev-> prejšnja mi je ja :D
<msev-> smotane babe
<b4d> ja kaksna je pa bla to
<msev-> radovedna :D
<b4d> bolj bi reku nezaupljiva :D
<b4d> a si ji dal povod za to? :D
<msev-> mogoče, sam nism bil sam kriv, tko se je govoril o men :P
<b4d> a kr na taksnem glasu si bil :)
<msev-> sj to je delala sam 1 let, pol nadaljnjih 6 let ni delala tega :D
<b4d> kaj se je pa spremenilo?
<msev-> k me ni mogla dobit :-O
<msev-> ja nč pač rabla je mal dl cajta da mi je 100% zaupala
<b4d> in kaj, ti njej tako vrnes? Jaooo
<b4d> ona tebi zacne zaupat, ti pa skok cez plot, v sosednji blok?
<msev-> ne no :D
<msev-> ampak se pa dobr rima, loh bi bil raper
<msev-> bi mel vzdevek b4db0y
<msev-> :D
<b4d> ma to je sposojeno iz TV poper :D
<speed-> sam 1 let
<speed-> :D
<speed-> msev- ze pri prvic jo pocis
<speed-> pa bo znala
<speed-> :D
<msev-> speed-, zj vem za nasledno :D hahah
<dz0ny>  sounds cheap https://www.mimovrste.com/diski/sandisk-sdd-disk-plus-g26-240-gb-sata3
<dz0ny> 89,90 €
<msev-> dz0ny, ker tv box že maš
<idioterna> grundig
<speed-> sdd!
<slax0r> me je kontaktiral headhunter, da iscejo tri deve za react, pa ce sem zainteresiran mu naj posljem CV(linkedin)
<slax0r> pa mu posljem
<slax0r> pa mi pravi nazaj, ja kaj pa java? saj pa niste nic delali z javo?!
<slax0r> like...wtf?!
<slax0r> sem hotel menjat language da bi bil zdobbie zadovoljen...I failed :(
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> headhunters are like that :)
<speed-> KAK TE NISI JAVO DELAL
<speed-> CE SI V AVSTRIJSKI FIRMI BACKEND
<speed-> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<speed-> world collapses
<idioterna> javo
<idioterna> script.
<speed-> :)
<CrazyLemon> meh..crknu wifi chip na prenosniku
<CrazyLemon> i'm computerless
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ebay.de t420 a-ware
<idioterna> pa priporocam da dodas se 8gb ssd
<idioterna> (ne bo ti ponudl 8 giga velicga ssdja)
<CrazyLemon> kr vredu stuff
<CrazyLemon> sam jutri itak dobim PSU
<slax0r> t420
<CrazyLemon> tko da en dan bom (hopefully) prezivel
<slax0r> t420 = t800 of the computer world
<idioterna> ej ves kaj je totalno weird
<idioterna> ~30 komadov sem ze narocil
<idioterna> pa jih raztalal folku k jim je "crknu laptop"
<idioterna> pa so rabl neki na hitr
<idioterna> noben se ni prsu nazaj jamrat da je kej crknl
<CrazyLemon> jah..free je bil
<CrazyLemon> zakajbi jamral
<idioterna> kko free
<idioterna> ne sej mi placajo
<CrazyLemon> aja.
<idioterna> sicer nc ne zasluzim
<CrazyLemon> no pol raztalal ni bil pravi izraz:p
<idioterna> ja mislm js narocim pa instaliram stvari gor
<idioterna> zdej k sm v penziji moram mal community servica delat
<slax0r> sem tudi tako razumel kot limun
<slax0r> sem se ze hotel prijavit na idioterna laptop charity
<slax0r> :P
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<slax0r> mislim, za 200eur kaj hoces boljsega
<CrazyLemon> sj tale moj hp je dolg zdrzal... 10let ma
<slax0r> mogoce edino malo boljso resolucijo
<slax0r> ampak ni tako hudo tudi ne
<CrazyLemon> sicer je baterija bila neuporabna po prvem letu
<slax0r> standard za hp
<slax0r> bog nedaj da se spotaknes ob kabel
<CrazyLemon> po 5,6letu je kabl ki gre v zaslon zacel hecat
<idioterna> ja display je srednja zalost ja
<idioterna> sam laptop je prakticno neunicljiv
<idioterna> no pac
<CrazyLemon> zato mam zdej en zobotrebec zataknjen v eno luknjo
<idioterna> ce se potrudis se marsikaj da
<CrazyLemon> :D
<idioterna> enga sem na tla vrgu ko sem z njim po stopnicah laufal
<dz0ny> slax0r: on je mislu javascript
<idioterna> pa mu ni nic, sam en vogal ma porasplan
<idioterna> dz0ny: vidm da mas ti tut izkusnje s headhunterji :)
<slax0r> dz0ny: ni, baje da me je zamesal in da se ma en drug projekt z javo
<dz0ny> msev-: amlogic 905x
<idioterna> ceprov google recruiterji so pa kr vedl kaj govorijo
<idioterna> mislm, niso teh stvari zafuzlal
<zdobbie> nobody hunts my head! :/
<idioterna> zdobbie: a te priporocim kam?
<idioterna> men zmeri recejo da ce koga poznam nej ga referam
<zdobbie> ne
<zdobbie> boh ne dej
<CrazyLemon> you are huntless head
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk6> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 2277.17, low: 2230.02, high: 2311.78, bid: 2276.00, ask: 2277.17
<zdobbie> evo, si ze zamudu
<zdobbie> se spet dviga
<slax0r> ne kupujem :)
<slax0r> samo spremljam
<zdobbie> slax0r: dokler ne pade, loh gres kredit zrihtat v banko, da bos mel vec resursov za v bitkojne zlit, ko bo stvar padla
<slax0r> zdobbie: a morda predvidevas da se tega nisem naredil?
<zdobbie> dayumn
<zdobbie> speed-: a to so ti kolegi
<zdobbie> k 'jemljejo kredit za pocitnice'
<slax0r> zdobbie: a ti ne?
<CrazyLemon> delni updejt na win naredu
<jabuk6> http://www.quickmeme.com/img/30/300ace809c3c2dca48f2f55ca39cbab24693a9bd470867d2eb4e869c645acd42.jpg
<CrazyLemon> in wifi spet dela
<lynxlynxlynx> men je tud neki crklno - cpu fan
<lynxlynxlynx> je tolk velik hladilnik, da za silo dela tud pasivno :)
<CrazyLemon> a kupis katano?
<lynxlynxlynx> najbrž ne misliš meča
<CrazyLemon> zraven dobis se APU :p
<lynxlynxlynx> :P
<CrazyLemon> nope :D
<lynxlynxlynx> mam Å¡e originalen hladilnik zapakiran
<lynxlynxlynx> sam po svoje bi bilo dobro tud mamaplato zamenjat, ker so vsi razen enega ram slota poškodovani
<lynxlynxlynx> ... sam je spet stara stvar in so ziher zdej druga podnožja
<slax0r> a si bil v pillow fight z maticno?
<CrazyLemon> a kupi kdo APU PC? insurgency MVP guaranteed
<lynxlynxlynx> pomoje je bil kriv hladilnik, že enkrat prej
<lynxlynxlynx> ker impozantno teži tam blizu
<slax0r> kak hladilnik pa hudica mas gor da ti ram slote unicuje? :D
<lynxlynxlynx> mnja
<lynxlynxlynx> ovira pretok zraka noter
<CrazyLemon> .yt linus tech tips home made heatsink
<jabuk6> The SKETCHIEST CPU Cooler https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZHtlY6aDMw
<lynxlynxlynx> in pol sem takrat v furiji Å¡e pozabil, da mam 10 let garancijo na ram
<CrazyLemon> ^
<idioterna> https://i.imgur.com/wp6wGae.gifv
<jabuk6> I thought this was fake the first time I watched it
<idioterna> also
<idioterna> https://hitbtc.com/exchange/XTZ-to-BTC
<jabuk6> Tezos XTZ to Bitcoin BTC Exchange / HitBTC
<jabuk6> СurrentTezos / Bitcoin exchange rate, Real-time market data: buy & sell rate, charts, order book
<zdobbie> fucking HAARPers man
<idioterna> pr ICO so bli med 0.000167 pa 0.000200, na borzi se pa trenutno kseftajo za 0.000310 - 0.000360
<CrazyLemon> i have no idea what are you talking about
<CrazyLemon> i love swipe to text
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk6> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk6> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> go go go
<CrazyLemon> stupid circ
<CrazyLemon> že dve uri 'installing updates'
<CrazyLemon> stupid windows
<speed-> si zrihtal napajalnik?
<CrazyLemon> zrihtal as in naročil? sm ja
<CrazyLemon> jutri ga dobim
<speed-> ne zrihtal as dobo pa ze vse laufa
<speed-> :)
<CrazyLemon> v enem dnevu? dont be silly..to je slovenija!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<speed-> svaka cast no
<speed-> jaz nebi 2 dni cakal
<speed-> ojoj
<speed-> ko sem dobo pokvarjene rame pa pac nisem takoj skuzo ka je
<speed-> pa sem mislo da plata preslaba :p
<speed-> sem ze guglal kam bom sel v grazu plato iskat :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa naj? kupim zdaj napajalnik za 50€ in nato naslednjič ko menjam PC da spet kupim napajalnik? :D
<speed-> pa zaj ti meni hoces povedat
<speed-> da nimas nobenega kolega
<speed-> ki ma kaj viska
<CrazyLemon> case pa napajalnik sta taka da boste tudi za naslednje builde
<CrazyLemon> speed-: ne :D
<speed-> da bi ti za 2 dni posodo
<speed-> eh
<speed-> ne se hecat no :D
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu ne poznam čist nobenga ki je kadarkoli sestavu pc
<CrazyLemon> :D
<speed-> meni bi pravo
<speed-> pa bi ti majkemi cez dan zrihtal v kopru nekoga
<speed-> :D
<CrazyLemon> sej tudi ti si kupu sestavljenega :P
<speed-> nisem
<speed-> ampak negre se z a to
<speed-> :)
<CrazyLemon> sam si sestavu? nea laži!
<speed-> itak
<speed-> pa mi skoraj malo zal bilo
<speed-> ko sem vsipal ven 100 falatov
<speed-> od hladilnika za cpu
<speed-> :))
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_: kaj je falat
<speed-> del
<CrazyLemon> falot? :D
<CrazyLemon> ahh
<speed-> pa pac celi navdusen nisem vseh srajfov od plate pogledal
<speed-> te sem pizdo da ni m.2 sraufa
<speed-> pa sem mogel improvizirat, da sem nek kalkulator razmontiral :)
<speed-> veselo je bilo hehe
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<CrazyLemon> windows pravi da bi rad rebootal
<speed-> it's a trick!
<CrazyLemon> vem..ker pol bom do 21.00 offline
<CrazyLemon> nč ..grem rebootat
<CrazyLemon> still updating
<CrazyLemon> any day now
<CrazyLemon> still updating
<CrazyLemon> still at 12%
<zdobbie_> still don't care
<CrazyLemon> yet i'm still updating
<zdobbie_> http://euroburn.org/burn-centres-2/
<jabuk6> Burn Centres - European Burns Association (EBA) | European Burns Association (EBA)
<CrazyLemon> uro ze posodablja
<CrazyLemon> pa je e vedno na 12 procentih
<zdobbie_> uro ze posodabljas
<zdobbie_> & guess what
<CrazyLemon> what?
<CrazyLemon> you still don't care?
<CrazyLemon> fck this sh1t..se vedno na 12 procentih
<dz0ny> reboot :D ont thing that fixes windows
<CrazyLemon> kaj se zgodi ce naredim forced shutdown
<dz0ny> only*
<dz0ny> nc, se enkrat bo delu upgrade
<CrazyLemon> for sure?
<CrazyLemon> vem da sem ga enkrat brejknu tko
<dz0ny> kukr vem ma 10 dism
<dz0ny> en iamgekjer not commita upadte
<dz0ny> pol je pa virtual "windows"
<CrazyLemon> sounds good to me
<CrazyLemon> he's down
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/00FDR1E0zvE
<jabuk6> Being a Millennial - Ultra Spiritual Life episode 63 - YouTube
<jabuk6> Being a Millennial - Ultra Spiritual Life episode 63 LovingAF T-Shirts available at: http://shop.awakenwithjp.com/ Order my new book at: http://HowToBeUltraS...
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ^
<zdobbie_> sem ze vidu
<zdobbie_> se ne prepoznam notr
<msev-> dz0ny, ker android tv box maš :D
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/batch/moonlit
#ubuntu-si 2017-07-06
<speed-> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> https://scontent-frx5-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/19657436_1074415529355269_8738872552035421065_n.jpg?oh=98e6ea91ca0eff9f4e52d9158cbc53f8&oe=5A0158C6
<speed-> lol dobra :D
<metalcamp_> jutro
<speed-> jutro
<dz0ny> msev-: amlogic s905x
<slax0r> pozna kdo od vas podjetje intera d.o.o. ?
<speed-> nekam znano mi je ampak no idea
<dz0ny> http://gizmodo.com/new-video-shows-dramatic-raid-of-software-firm-linked-t-1796643508
<jabuk6> New Video Shows Dramatic Raid of Software Firm Linked to NotPetya Attack
<jabuk6> Video has emerged of a Ukrainian police raid Tuesday at M.E. Doc, the software firm whose servers have been linked to a series of devastating malware attacks around the world, including the NotPetya attack one week ago.
<dz0ny> funny video
<idioterna> kva je ze intera
<idioterna> to sm slisal
<idioterna> ne spomnem se
<slax0r> idioterna: intrix crm
<slax0r> ring a bell?
<idioterna> ne to zihr nism delal
<idioterna> pomoje sm ksne job ade vidu
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-eXcC3R5Is
<jabuk6> Javor - YouTube
<idioterna> vidm pol na analyticsih da vsi pogledate cel video :)
<slax0r> dude
<slax0r> 55min
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> night ride?
<slax0r> kje mas pa mountan? na vilici?
<slax0r> kje je doom overlay? :P
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/nago-gopro-mount.jpg
<idioterna> shit pa se doom overlaz
<idioterna> overlay
<idioterna> ful mam dela :\
<idioterna> ta penzija je cist prevec naporna, rabm day job
<idioterna> da se mal spocijem
<slax0r> cool
<slax0r> damn son, you is fast
<speed-> pa ka nebos sel v mcdonalds '
<speed-> tak za 3 ure na dan :D
<slax0r> jaz sem zjutraj spet malo pelal :)
<speed-> tak kak zdaj te penzioniste jemlejo
<idioterna> slax0r: fastest bit je ponavad pr 40 min
<idioterna> o lej se luna se vid
<slax0r> nice
<msev-> vem dz0ny sam kero dotično škatlco :D
<dz0ny> vseeno
<msev-> a maš 1gb rama al 2
<dz0ny> 1gb
<dz0ny> ti so zdej okol 24€
<b4d> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9N7IPsZIaQ
<jabuk6> Intervju 12 - YouTube
<b4d> malu wrama
<b4d> dwoba, dwoba je
<b4d> "Ma ja zanimivo tku aaaaa, tekmovauci dwoba... in ti kle ku pridejo usi gledat iz osnoune šoleeee in tu... Ma pridjo sm prašt eekhmmm kašn računalnik jmš? kku je je dwbr? jst pač mam taka... dobr, dobr&#65279; je ne pač ma malo rama saaaam tku ne..."
<idioterna> ta je legendarn vid
<idioterna> nevem nč.
<msev-> haha :D dobr da se ni pretirano zbegal pred sexy novinarko :D
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> tega se pa ne spomnem
<idioterna> a to je seksi
<zdobbie> ocitno
<zdobbie> RAM ga rajca
<slax0r> dedotatet wam
<idioterna> a?
<slax0r> idioterna: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pVNvSuA2mM
<idioterna> o kul
<idioterna> sm ze vidu enkrat pa cist pozabu
<idioterna> sam ta je bl kul k rece
<idioterna> "nevem nč"
<idioterna> to ful prov pride za pejstat :)
<msev-> ja ne glede na njegovo raven je to kr sexi :D
<msev-> če bi se mal zrihtala bi bla čist uredu :D
<idioterna> srsly
<idioterna> no wonder intellectuals think sexy = dumb
<zdobbie> lahko tebi, k si si ze nasu druzico!
<idioterna> nism si je nasu!
<idioterna> slucajno se je zravn pojavla
<zdobbie> spawn camper!
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> men se zdi da se je zalubla predn je vedla kako zgledam
<idioterna> js pa sele pol k sm jo prvic vidu, k prej ni lih velik povedala o seb
<msev-> ne da se iz tega intervjuja ilucidirat a je pametna a ni :D
<msev-> elucidirat*
<msev-> idioterna, kje sta se pa vidva spoznala? :D
<msev-> povej zgodbico :D
<slax0r> jaaa zgodbico
 * slax0r se vsede v krog okrog tabornega ognja
<idioterna> msev-: na ircu.
<slax0r> you're like...the worst story teller
<dz0ny> sasa incoming in 10min
<dz0ny> btw kam je CrazyLemon kidnu
<idioterna> boji se sase
<idioterna> slax0r: ma nimam casa zdele
<idioterna> loh zvecer ob tabornem ognju
<slax0r> dz0ny: tebi je tudi kudos potalala? :P
<dz0ny> mhm
<speed-> dobo je napajalnik
<speed-> oz. mogoce caka postarja pred hiso :)
<slax0r> glej ti frajerko
<slax0r> kar na dopustu
<speed-> kdo je na dopustu
<speed-> !!!!
<idioterna> a nisi nobenmu dopustil da gre na dopust
<slax0r> speed-: sasa
<dz0ny> https://www.strava.com/activities/1070166950/segments/26329437582
<jabuk6> Bike Ride Profile | Dopust! near| Times and Records | Strava
<dz0ny> norci
<speed-> pfff
<dz0ny> ona je sla 4kmh tile gredo 25kmh
<dz0ny> tolg grem jest po hribu dol D
<slax0r> ce je veter v hrbet
<dz0ny> slax0r: pa pulz 190 :D
<dz0ny> don't think so
<dz0ny> .yt give you me at six
<jabuk6> You Me At Six - Give (Official Video) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6EakBG9DuI
<msev-> idioterna, a zato pol še kr ircaš :D
<msev-> ma sentimentalno vrednost to zate :P
<idioterna> sej ona tut
<slax0r> je pa zanimivo da sva se tudi mi2 z mojo zeno na ircu spoznala
<msev-> zanimivo
<msev-> pismo sam na tem kanalu je samo sasa84 od predstavnic ženskega spola :D
<idioterna> ja sej ni treba sam na tem kanalu viset
<msev-> :-O
<msev-> i'm deeply offended :)
<slax0r> we plainly don't care :)
<msev-> X-O :D
<slax0r> ko bi mi tak bilo kak mi ni
<slax0r> bi ze php na novo napisal
<msev-> do it and be rich :D
<slax0r> saj bi
<slax0r> ce bi mi tak bilo kak mi ni
<slax0r> kot*
<slax0r> ce bos bolj razumel
<slax0r> ker zdobbie je ocitno zaspal z prekmurskimi prevodi
<idioterna> you can paint shit pink, but you can't make it smell good
<msev-> sm razumel :D
<msev-> ge
<msev-> zato te pa izzivam vseeno :D
<msev-> uglavnm brezveze ful drame zj pri organizaciji tripa na morje s kolegi, k da bi se babe menle med sabo, tko majo enih zahtev :D
<msev-> tok*
<b4d> msev-: a dej no, viseco mrezo das in ene gate v ruzak in gres
<b4d> ko jih sljivi
<idioterna> exactly
<idioterna> niti v ruzak ni treba dajat
<idioterna> sam tkole
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/good-to-go.jpg
<slax0r> za na morje rabis gate in zobno scetko
<slax0r> ostalo lahko kupis
<msev-> true story
<msev-> se strinjam
<msev-> drugič bom šu z manjšo ekipo da bo manj dilem
<msev-> :D
<b4d> msev-: surfat gres v terminu kjer nikogar ne poznas
<b4d> to bi blo taman
<lynxlynxlynx> idioterna: prosim vrž en +1/0/-1 na lugosov odbor-list
<idioterna> lynxlynxlynx: "ce ste vmes ze, vzemite ta opomin kot brezpredmeten" ? :)
<idioterna> aha vidm da je lista pocasna
<idioterna> no, 5 minut nazaj sm
<idioterna> poslal
<lynxlynxlynx> super :)
<idioterna> zdej morm pa na javor i guess
<b4d> lynxlynxlynx: SSL cert je potekel na lugos.si, 10 let nazaj, mislim da je cas za letsencrypt :)
<lynxlynxlynx> ne meni pravt
<b4d> :)
<lynxlynxlynx> ne vem več, najbrž ima idioterna dostop, lowkeyu je vseeno
<idioterna> js mam ja
<idioterna> a kr zdele nardim
<idioterna> je prsu mail
<idioterna> lihkar
<idioterna> welll
<idioterna> debian 5.
<idioterna> upejmo, da bo delal :)
<idioterna> lynxlynxlynx: ker cert to misls?
<idioterna> lynxlynxlynx: www.lugos.si?
<b4d> debian 5?
<b4d> wow
<b4d> :)
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> you didn't hear it from me.
<idioterna> lynxlynxlynx:
<idioterna> kere certe si mislu
<idioterna> b4d: al pa ti povej
<b4d> idioterna: https://lugos.si
<b4d> pa verjetno vse poddomene
<b4d> nimam pojma pa kako je letsencrypt montirat na 5ko :/
<idioterna> pomoje bo slo
<idioterna> fo:/etc/dehydrated# wget https://raw.githubusercontent.com/lukas2511/dehydrated/master/dehydrated
<idioterna> -su: wget: command not found
<idioterna> started well enough
<slax0r> curl?
<idioterna> no
<CrazyLemon> sftp?
<slax0r> sftp is for pussies
<slax0r> ftp!
<b4d> :)
<CrazyLemon> tough guy huh?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<slax0r> aye
<CrazyLemon> corsair rox
<CrazyLemon> napajalnik v žametni vrečki!
<idioterna> ok can of worms
<idioterna> a pustim vse broken pa sam ssl zrihtam
<idioterna> al fixam vse
<idioterna> nimam casa vse
<idioterna> jebiga
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pol sprasujes ce fixas vse ce nima casa vse
<idioterna> probam motivirat koga da si roke umaze s tem :)
<idioterna> v trenutku slabosti
<CrazyLemon> js bi sam prosu ssl na wikiju :)
<dz0ny> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk6> ARSO: Babno Polje (756m): 25.2°C @06.07.2017 12:40 UTC.
<jabuk6> Vlažnost: 63%
<jabuk6> Sončni vzhod: 05:20:43, Kulminacija: 13:07:39, Sončni zahod: 20:54:35
<jabuk6> Dan je dolg: 15ur 33min 52s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> ane..ni wiki je kr lugos.si nvm me
<zdobbie> never do
<CrazyLemon> stop lying to yourself
<CrazyLemon> its not good for your health
<idioterna> upgradat bom mogu box
<dz0ny> don't
<dz0ny> lego punuci
<CrazyLemon> upgrades are for pussies
<CrazyLemon> slax0r tell him ^
<zdobbie> kvaj ti bluzis, k windows uporabljas!
<dz0ny> idioterna: ne rabs un crappy python thing k so ga spacal nameščat
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie če pa ubuntu sux
<dz0ny> idioterna: https://github.com/xenolf/lego
<idioterna> dz0ny: hm
<idioterna> js dehydrated dam gor
<idioterna> k je v bashu :)
<idioterna> pa rab curl pa openssl
<dz0ny> even bette
<dz0ny> no to ne rab nc
<idioterna> no sam curl pa openssl zdej mam
<idioterna> zdej rabm apache k SNI podpira :)
<idioterna> haha
<dz0ny> lol
<idioterna> ok se zmer je 2.2.9
<idioterna> shit.
<dz0ny> forget you saw it and move on ? :D
<idioterna> i give up
<idioterna> upam da masina se dela
<dz0ny> idioterna: lahko daš https://caddyserver.com/ spredi
<idioterna> fo:/etc/dehydrated# curl  https://acme-v01.api.letsencrypt.org/directory
<idioterna> curl: (35) error:0D0C50A1:asn1 encoding routines:ASN1_item_verify:unknown message digest algorithm
<idioterna> sweet
<dz0ny> Å¡e manj dela
<dz0ny> sam da je kernel 2.4+
<idioterna> ja, ne bo delal
<idioterna> sm skor stoposto
<dz0ny> 100% will
<idioterna> you sound so sure :)
<idioterna> zihr rab glibc2.2 :)
<dz0ny> nope
<lynxlynxlynx> idioterna: jaz se spomnim samo za wiki, da je vedno težil
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> za vse bo tezil
<idioterna> ne da se fixat
<idioterna> it can't be done
<dz0ny> I tell you
<idioterna> dz0ny: pazi tole
<idioterna> fo:/etc/dehydrated# wget https://caddyserver.com/download/linux/386
<idioterna> --2017-07-06 15:25:47--  https://caddyserver.com/download/linux/386
<idioterna> Resolving caddyserver.com... 138.68.240.78, 2604:a880:2:d0::1145:e001
<idioterna> Connecting to caddyserver.com|138.68.240.78|:443... connected.
<idioterna> OpenSSL: error:1407742E:SSL routines:SSL23_GET_SERVER_HELLO:tlsv1 alert protocol version
<idioterna> Unable to establish SSL connection.
<dz0ny> yes
<dz0ny> golang ne uproablja openssl ne glibc
<dz0ny> vse prnese s sabo
<dz0ny> scp :)
<dz0ny> 386 :D
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> 386 ja
<idioterna> model name      : Pentium III (Coppermine)
<dz0ny> a ni debian ze pobrisal vse repote za to
<idioterna> ne, surprisingly mi je lihkar upgradal apache 2.2.9~something na 2.2.9~sometihngelse
<idioterna> well dz0ny
<idioterna> are you willing to reconsider your bet
<idioterna> fo:~# caddy
<idioterna> Illegal instruction
<lynxlynxlynx> hah
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> idioterna: strace for me pls
<idioterna> mislm sej js vem kako loh to fixam
<idioterna> a ok
<idioterna> cak
<idioterna> fo:~# strace -ff /home/jure/caddy
<idioterna> execve("/home/jure/caddy", ["/home/jure/caddy"], [/* 16 vars */]) = 0
<idioterna> set_thread_area({entry_number:-1 -> 6, base_addr:0x88d2d9c, limit:1048575, seg_32bit:1, contents:0, read_exec_only:0, limit_in_pages:1, seg_not_present:0, useable:1}) = 0
<idioterna> --- SIGILL (Illegal instruction) @ 0 (0) ---
<idioterna> +++ killed by SIGILL +++
<idioterna> sm mislu da bo kej vec :)
<idioterna> Linux fo 2.6.26-2-686 #1 SMP Thu Sep 16 19:35:51 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<idioterna> i'll just
<idioterna> do this the right wrong way
<dz0ny> Prior to Linux 3.19, the DS and ES segment registers must not
<dz0ny>        reference TLS entries.
<dz0ny> to je ze kernel prestar :)
<idioterna> ok, i give up
<idioterna> lynxlynxlynx, b4d, zvecer loh proxy postavm nekam drugam
<idioterna> pa skoz ssh tunnelam, da bo secure :)
<idioterna> ce loh debianu 5 reces secure
<idioterna> it's lenny ffs
<lynxlynxlynx> security through obscurity >>
<zdobbie> `file caddy` ?
<zdobbie> nvm
<zdobbie> even if usually you do
<b4d> tale caddy je zanimiv
<CrazyLemon> guess whos on ryzen mofos!
<dz0ny> guess who cares
<CrazyLemon> you do? :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ker gonilnik uporabljaš
<dz0ny> : crickets :
<dz0ny> za?
<idioterna> shimano :)
<CrazyLemon> GPU
<dz0ny> ce mam nvidia?
<dz0ny> pa intel
<CrazyLemon> gtx 1060 maš v xpsu?
<dz0ny> ne tam je intel
<dz0ny> ce bi le gpu pol neb zdrzal 8 ur na bat
<dz0ny> https://i.imgur.com/0CU1YdT.png
<dz0ny> proof
<CrazyLemon> fyi
<CrazyLemon> nobenga fstaba nism rabu urejat
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ^
<CrazyLemon> also..holy shit its super quiet
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> sam Å¡e cpu fan zamenjam pa je to to :)
<CrazyLemon> hm..Å¡e ram bi mogu zrihtat
<CrazyLemon> ker ga ni zaznal na 2933 ampak na 2133 :S
<zdobbie> sment!
<slax0r> fail
<CrazyLemon> maan
<CrazyLemon> so many issues with ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> očitno bom mogu reinstall narest
<CrazyLemon> also.. no go z ramom..ne gre na 2800/2933/3000
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: nared novga userja
<dz0ny> ce ni na gpu vezan
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny apport-gtk crasha etc.
<CrazyLemon> kr naenkrat me vrže na login screen
<dz0ny> go gnome :)
<slax0r> go i4
<slax0r> err
<slax0r> i3
<CrazyLemon> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg received a segmentation fault
<lynxlynxlynx> go suse
<CrazyLemon> insurgency..med 100-220fps
<CrazyLemon> tole ga matra
<CrazyLemon> https://paste.sh/gzr0G0Ne#uHBCs56SfqnbhCw4FBcReTdx
<jabuk6> paste.sh · encrypted pastebin
<CrazyLemon> what are traps
<CrazyLemon> kaj je must have pri backupu iz ~ ?
<CrazyLemon> .ssh/.gnupg in kaj Å¡e?
<lynxlynxlynx> vsaj del .config
<lynxlynxlynx> karkoli si urejal od .bash*
<CrazyLemon> .config/hexchat ..res je :D
<CrazyLemon> pa .thunderbird sm tudi naredu backup
<lynxlynxlynx> pa če maš maile, ja
<lynxlynxlynx> .git zna prit prav
<CrazyLemon> nimam .git folderja
<CrazyLemon> sam .gitconfig
<lynxlynxlynx> točno
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> https://goo.gl/9t9uDa
<CrazyLemon> ^ when off
<CrazyLemon> https://goo.gl/tLT2Hu
<CrazyLemon> ^ when on
<CrazyLemon> nič..grem na ubuntu gnome clean install
<CrazyLemon> lesson #1 - always check md5sum of images
<CrazyLemon>  md5sum ubuntu-gnome-17.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<CrazyLemon> f8b6c70731f52867bd545130b25e7527  ubuntu-gnome-17.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<CrazyLemon> md5sum ubuntu-gnome-17.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<CrazyLemon> 40d8af93ef255d1dd47f0d2e65929175  ubuntu-gnome-17.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<CrazyLemon> noben ni tapravi :)
<CrazyLemon> ffs
<CrazyLemon> tole je corrupted image
<zdobbie> images*
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: zakaj je pa ATX napajalni kabel tam zunaj speljan?
<slax0r> pa zakaj mobo napajalni tako strli?
<slax0r> you call that cable management?
<slax0r> pa daj ta box cooler zamenjaj z nekim konkretnim coolerjem
<slax0r> vsaj kaksnega evo 212 mu privosci
<slax0r> pa ce se ti ljubi, kable v bele sleeve obleci
<slax0r> :)
<speed-> amd pise na njem
<speed-> to so ti narobe poslali
<speed-> slax0r si bil se v grazu ob 4 ?
<speed-> kak je toca sla ka si nor
<jabuk6> M 2.8 > 8.km  V od LITIJE @06/07/2017 18:58:33  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.04+N,+14.94+E
<CrazyLemon> slax0r: napeljan je zunaj ker nism hotu da gre čez vse ostalo
<CrazyLemon> ampak da je cable mess zadaj
<CrazyLemon> in ja..zamenju bom cpu fan
<CrazyLemon> ampak trenutno mam večje težave
<CrazyLemon> pod nobenim pogojem ne morem ubuntu namestit
<CrazyLemon> kernel panic mi vrže med installom
<speed-> come to bill
<speed-> .yt brotherman bill
<jabuk6> Brotherman Bill https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkUVToIfrKg
<CrazyLemon> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/6247wx/ubuntu_has_issues_installing_to_gigabyte_ryzen/
<jabuk6> Ubuntu has issues installing to Gigabyte Ryzen motherboards : Amd
<jabuk6> Unfortunately instead of waiting longer for a Taichi, I jumped at the change to snag a Gaming K7. Turns out Ubuntu 16.x and 17.x won't install,...
<CrazyLemon> neki takega imam tudi js na msi mobo
<slax0r> speed-: doma sem delal danes
<slax0r> zasto?
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: saj bi lahko atx kabel sel odzadaj, pa ga speljes ven tam speljan kabel za output fan
<slax0r> prekratek verjetno ne bo
<speed-> slax0r kak je toca sla
<slax0r> res? huh
<slax0r> te pa dobro da me ni blo
<slax0r> no saj pa tak, avto je v garazi ko sem tam :)
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: mas minutko?
<LorD_DDooM> Vsekakor
<dz0ny> Crazy probi Sam z enim ram stickom
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny: najprej bom preveru vse kable
<CrazyLemon> nato pa bom poskusu tole z ramom
<CrazyLemon> težava je da mi med installom vrže kernel panic
<CrazyLemon> in brejka install
<zdobbie> *ryzen man*
<CrazyLemon> a je mogoče težava v dual channel ramu?
<CrazyLemon> ker sedaj z enim odstranjenim stickom zadeva stekla do koraka kjer se downloadajo dodatni paketi
<CrazyLemon> tega prej ni bil!
<CrazyLemon> bilo
<metalcamp_> but... will it run crysis?
<CrazyLemon> i'm having a crysis
<CrazyLemon> so..y?
<zdobbie> cryse on !
<metalcamp_> dat pun!
<CrazyLemon> evo ga..hexchat je gor
<CrazyLemon> install narejen
 * CrazyLemon is on gnome shell
<metalcamp_> y not irssi?
<CrazyLemon> coz i have a graphic card
<speed-> ^^ good point :D
<zdobbie> JustNotAPUThings
<CrazyLemon> dear lord kako je tale gnome shell weird
<CrazyLemon> why no minimize button gnome..why
<dz0ny> advance settings pa si poklukaj :9
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: torej si nabavil cheapest ram?
<CrazyLemon> cheapest 3000mhz i could find!
<dz0ny> figures
<dz0ny> pa zhr ni na approved list
<metalcamp_> it's from china, of course it's cheapest
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj je narobe s corsair? :)
<dz0ny> mah 2x sem se že opekel
<dz0ny> not stable
<dz0ny> eden je bil ful čuden primer k reboot ni delal
<dz0ny> sam hard start
<dz0ny> ce je bil dolocen stick not
<CrazyLemon> where the f are these advanced settings
<zdobbie> https://i.redd.it/0iyd12mmaz7z.jpg
<dz0ny> napišeš advanced settings
<dz0ny> al pa napredne nastavitve :)
<dz0ny> 🆗?
<zdobbie> WHOA
<zdobbie> EMOYEA
<dz0ny> mojibar
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny povej mi nekaj must have addons
<dz0ny> argos
<dz0ny> dash to dock
<dz0ny> al pa dash to bar
<dz0ny> *pannel
<dz0ny> not toplef corner
<dz0ny> tapicons plus
<dz0ny> screenshot tool
<dz0ny> toj to
<dz0ny> pa cpu power manager
<dz0ny> ne vem pa ce je to tud za amd
<dz0ny> se hint
<CrazyLemon> dash to dock je kul
<dz0ny> alt+f2
<dz0ny> gnome-shell-extension-prefs napiš
<dz0ny> r je shell reload
<CrazyLemon> i dont like these dark themes
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: united temo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zakaj je tak huge bar nad menijem v vsakem programu?
<CrazyLemon> v enaki vrstici kot so min,max etc
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu je gor title
<jabuk6> M 1.2 > 12.km SZ od BREGINJA @07/07/2017 00:31:03  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.33+N,+13.3+E
#ubuntu-si 2017-07-07
<b4d> hai
<b4d> ste kaj petkovi?
<slax0r> jutro
<speed-> jo
<speed-> na pune petkovi
<msev-> <CrazyLemon> dz0ny zakaj je tak huge bar nad menijem v vsakem programu? haha :D... -> nalož si "pixel saver" da ko boš expandov window na fullscreen ti bo zmanšal titlebar
<msev-> ker ko je pa pač manjše okno pa ne moti je še boljš da lažje klikneš
<msev-> nezastopm čist kaj dela ta "argos" extension
<msev-> pa sm prebral opis
<msev-> CrazyLemon, lahko probaš tut Arc Darker temo, k je tko pol-pol svetlo-temna, dobr paše s Paper ikonami IMO :D
<msev-> my personal preference, but you being an ubuntu unity fanboy united might be your cup of tea :D
<msev-> pa nujno si naštimat dash to dock na levi rob tko k unity :D haha
<slax0r> https://gfycat.com/WatchfulMajesticBighorn
<jabuk6> Women looses panties at ATM GIF | Create, Discover and Share on Gfycat
<jabuk6> Watch Women looses panties at ATM GIF on Gfycat. Discover more funny GIFs, humor GIFs, jokes GIFs on Gfycat.
<slax0r> msev-: ta bi bla zate, ji gate kar same padajo
<slax0r> se sploh mantrat nebi rabil
<msev-> haha lol
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kaksn bar?
<slax0r> dz0ny: title bar verjetno
<msev-> candy bar
<msev-> ja definitivno bi mu pixel saver pomagal
<slax0r> ali pa...you know...sensible WM
<slax0r> like i3
<slax0r> :P
<dz0ny> i3 ni več
<dz0ny> zdej je nki v waylandu spisan pa v rust
<dz0ny> so very safe :D
<slax0r> wut is u talking bout?
<dz0ny> bom najdu
<dz0ny> latest kid on block, k ga vsi hvaljo
<slax0r> ne mislim, "i3 ni vec"
<msev-> slax0r, pol si morš še bmw i3 kupt da boš representov WM na vseh področjih :D
<msev-> slax0r, sam CrazyLemon bo doživel vizualni orgazem ti ga pa ne boš :D
<slax0r> sem hotel kupit BMW enkrat
<slax0r> pa mi ga niso hoteli prebrat
<slax0r> err
<slax0r> prodat*
<slax0r> ker baje vozim prevec kulturno in cist prevec uporabljam zmigovce
<pitastrudl> rip
<pitastrudl> i broke it
<pitastrudl> kak že pošleš msg :D
<slax0r>  /msg foo bar
<speed-> PRIVMSG <kanal/user> :bleble 11
<speed-> TAK!
<slax0r> pa nikak naci
<pitastrudl> preko jabuka :D
<pitastrudl> .msg ni deloval
<pitastrudl> sem natipkal .help pa je jabuk Å¡eu po gobe
<zdobbie> a je su ... u strudl?
<dz0ny> .tell pitastrudl don't play with help
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 14.km JZ od ZAGREBA (HRVAÅ KA) @07/07/2017 10:14:23  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.7+N,+15.91+E
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> zdobbie: well meme'd
<pitastrudl> .tell yang testing
<pitastrudl> it does not work dz0ny
<dz0ny> it cannot
<dz0ny> ti hočeš klepetat z jangom
<dz0ny> a veš kdaj je bil yangle zadnjič tle
<dz0ny> .seen yang
<dz0ny> :crickets:
<zdobbie> lul
<idioterna> pitastrudl: ti mu kr privat pis, sej skos gor visi
<msev-> na sioffu je
<msev-> pomoje noče bit več tuki k ste ga trollal skoz :D
<slax0r> "trollal"
<zdobbie> whaaaaaat noooo
<msev-> wasnt me :D
<slax0r> yes it was
<pitastrudl> lol:D
<pitastrudl> na sioffu ga tudi ni
<pitastrudl> idioterna:  bi mu, samo ga ni online
<pitastrudl> zato bi pa preko bota relay-al msg :)
<slax0r> a .tell poslje ko ta osebek se spomni prikotat na kanal?
<zdobbie> https://i.redd.it/ndr4ygbq228z.jpg
<pitastrudl> bi moral
<pitastrudl> oziroma vem da imajo neki irc boti to funkcijo
<tadej> al pa sam /msg yang
<tadej> :)
<msev-> pitastrudl, na #s5tech.net je
<pitastrudl> ty
<pitastrudl> tadej ne dela to če ga ni na networku ne :p
<tadej> aja se par dni nazaj je bil :)
<pitastrudl> ko bi vsaj lahko /msg posiljal v preteklost :D
<b4d> = /whois yang_
<b4d> sej je na serverju
<b4d> al ni to ta pravi?
<pitastrudl> na sioff?
<pitastrudl> je tam ja
<pitastrudl> sm mu že pisal
<pitastrudl> takoj ko mi je msev- povedal
<b4d> jaz sem to na freenode udaril
<b4d> :)
<pitastrudl> na freenode mi ga ne najde
<pitastrudl> yang: No such nick/channel
<b4d> podcrtaj
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> je ja
<pitastrudl> lol :D
<b4d> a na sioff je kej aktivnosti?
<pitastrudl> je j
<pitastrudl> ja*
<b4d> na katerih kanalih pa? oz se da kako listat vse kanale?
<b4d> :D
<speed-> /list
<speed-> keri niso secret/priv
<b4d> speed-: lol, hvala, lahko bi malo razmislil pa sam probal :D
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> slo-tech je tisti izmed bolj aktivnih kokr vem
<pitastrudl> mas se na ircnetu #slovenia
<pitastrudl> sam tisto je bl tko tko :p
<b4d> nah
<b4d> nocem nazaj v '99 :D
<b4d> ampak tako ce je kaj tehnicnega pa aktivnega
<speed-> a ni tu dovolj tehnicno?
<speed-> :D
<speed-> pac jamranje ko kaj nevemo :9
<b4d> je je :D
<b4d> nam kr gre :D
<msev-> pa tut tko nasplošn jamranje
<msev-> :D
<b4d> msev-: kaj zdej tindr?
<pitastrudl> k babe
<pitastrudl> :D
<msev-> mi smo slovenci mi ne jamramo mi iščemo rešitve :P :D
<msev-> kao
<pitastrudl> said noone ever
<msev-> b4d nevem zj nism že en mesec nč drgnu tm gor :D
<msev-> morm spet začet :D
<b4d> pff, pa to bi mogu nonstop
<b4d> tindr je maraton, ne sprint
<b4d> :D
<pitastrudl> swipaj dokler ti prst ne odpade
<pitastrudl> če ti, maš palce
<msev-> pitastrudl ti morš shendlat primorsko zame :D
<msev-> ti si moj ambasador tm :D
<msev-> crazy je pa starešina, modrec :D
<msev-> modrc :P
<pitastrudl> ti si kemik, jim lahko zmešaš kak hud koktejl
<pitastrudl> bojo takoj padale zate :D
<zdobbie> al bojo pa driskale ..
<b4d> ne bo rabil mazat ČD
<pitastrudl> savage
<zdobbie> wowza, Ljubljana advert na twitchu
<msev-> nč fantje grem na morje! mejte se :D
<zdobbie> dobr das povedu!
<zdobbie> drgac neb mel razloga bit veseli :>
<zdobbie> jk, uzivej
<speed-> lol
<speed-> jaz ga bom pogresal
<idioterna> a tko k yanga
<speed-> gdo je yang
<speed-> :D
<idioterna> en znan slovenc
<idioterna> pozna ene druge znane slovence
<idioterna> pa enga srba
<speed-> whoa
<speed-> pravi model pravis
<idioterna> car
<idioterna> fiat punto specificno
<speed-> \o/
<zdobbie> pa soseda ma
<Matthai> A kdo od vas znalcev ve tole: https://github.com/rxcomm/pyaxo/issues/21
<lynxlynxlynx> https://pypi.python.org/pypi/attrs/16.0.0 <-- na pamet
<lynxlynxlynx> če že maš, je lahko prestaro
<Matthai> kako pa upgradam vse pakete?
<lynxlynxlynx> nisem nikoli delal z jajci :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny help
<CrazyLemon> a mi printscreenaš nastavitve od icoplus addona al kaj je že
<CrazyLemon> to za tray icons
<zdobbie> we got a gnome shell convert!
<CrazyLemon> not really..i was forced
<CrazyLemon> anyway
<CrazyLemon> kako odstranim ta annoying lockscreen
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/JxnOzul.png
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tnx
<dz0ny> kako bi jih tepu "sudo pip install pyaxo"
<pitastrudl> pa sej če z sudotom daš pol vse lepo dela
<pitastrudl> pa to vsakič
<pitastrudl> ane
<lynxlynxlynx> curl | bash so še boljše
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl a poznaš koga ki bi kupu cheap pc? :)
<pitastrudl> nope
<pitastrudl> daj na bolho :p
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl sej bi..sam se mi ne da :)
<CrazyLemon> pa najprej moram vse skupaj spravit pa inštalirat ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> why the f thunderbird nima na voljo 'google' kot search engine
<CrazyLemon> default je pa bing
<CrazyLemon> je kak extension za gnome shell ki pokaže hitrost interneta up/down v trayu?
<CrazyLemon> nvm
<CrazyLemon> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/723/pixel-saver/ <- fajn
<jabuk> Pixel Saver - GNOME Shell Extensions
<CrazyLemon> sicer ok..min,max,quit bi Å¡e vedno lahko bili na samem oknu in ne v trayu
<CrazyLemon> ampak ok..title je pa v status baru
<speed-> ka zaj CrazyLemon dela vse comp?
<CrazyLemon> speed- yup
<CrazyLemon> ena palčka ni marala svojega mesta :)
<speed-> kak te ne
<CrazyLemon>  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobbie> wowza!
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<slax0r> slovenska bistrica/slovenske konjice majo zanimiv dan
<dz0ny> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<tadej> pitastrudl: dej opaj na #lugos (IRCnet) da ne bo spet opless :D
<CrazyLemon> zakaj tale gnome shi..shell ne pokaže volume sliderja ko scrollam po zvočniku v trayu?
<idioterna> si res hotu rect gnome shill?
<CrazyLemon> ja..twas a typo
<zdobbie> such a shilly mistake to make
<CrazyLemon> shill happens
<dz0ny> sej ga?
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/ZVgCMl7.png
<CrazyLemon> če klikneš gor ja
<CrazyLemon> ampak če scrollaš na ikonci pa ne
<CrazyLemon> unity did both
<CrazyLemon> hm.. day of infamy ne mara ali nvidie ali ryzena
<CrazyLemon> dayofinfamy_lin[30425]: segfault at 0 ip 00000000f74d95b4 sp 00000000ffc90268 error 6 in libc-2.24.so[f73b0000+1b4000]
<idioterna> it's a day of infamy when day of infamy segfaults?
<CrazyLemon> yup
<CrazyLemon> 0-1 fps
<CrazyLemon> ne vem kaj ga matra
<CrazyLemon> fcking nvidia
<zdobbie> finally, gaming experience that matches your gaming skills
<CrazyLemon> my apu was better than this sh1te
<CrazyLemon> dayofinfamy_lin[31360]: segfault at 0 ip 00000000f750a614 sp 00000000fff2b078 error 6 in libc-2.24.so[f73e1000+1b4000]
<CrazyLemon> there it goes again
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 28.4°C @07.07.2017 17:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 60% severozahodnik 2.5 m/s (9.0 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:25:06, Kulminacija: 13:11:05, Sončni zahod: 20:57:04
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 31min 58s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> gnome shill question.. how the fudge do i disable this annoying raindrop sound
<LorD_DDooM> ker raindrop?
<CrazyLemon> recimo autocomplete v terminalu
<CrazyLemon> backspace kjerkoli kjer ni texta
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz tega nimam na Fedori, mogoče je Ubuntu only?
<CrazyLemon>  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<CrazyLemon> napišeš 'zvok' v activities
<CrazyLemon> ti predlaga program v software
<CrazyLemon> napišeš 'sound'
<CrazyLemon> ti predlaga program nameščen lokalno..ko ga odpreš pa piše 'Zvok'
<CrazyLemon> meh!
<CrazyLemon> gonilnik ni inštaliran!
<CrazyLemon> :/
<zdobbie> za?
<zdobbie> nvidya?
<CrazyLemon> ya
<zdobbie> classic PEBKACLemon
<CrazyLemon> ampak lahk bi prisegu da ga je instaliralo med namestitvijo ubuntuja
<CrazyLemon> vidu sm dkms msgs!
<CrazyLemon> pa pri insurgencyju sm mel gazillion fpsjev!
<zdobbie> enjoy your 5 FPS then
<CrazyLemon> gaddmen it that was dumb
<CrazyLemon> reboot now
<zdobbie> also representative
<CrazyLemon> fu
<CrazyLemon> and back
<upd> !g moonlite blue rgb
<CrazyLemon> RGB..buuuu
<upd> kaj bi pa rad
<CrazyLemon> marsikaj
<CrazyLemon> en puding recimo
<upd> cmyk ?!
<upd> aja
<upd> jaz pa to https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVZKawgk0YU
<CrazyLemon> an old mercedes?
<upd> Å¡e folk mu najde pa tega
<CrazyLemon> https://www.google.com/killer-robots.txt
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: don't be pissy
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny please elaborate
<dz0ny> fps 1 story
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBiqFNNfudA
<jabuk> EXPOSING DEADMAU5's STUDIO - *SPOILER* He's a huge Geek! - YouTube
<jabuk> What happens when one of the biggest touring artists in the world is also a massive geek? We find out in Deadmau5's INCREDIBLE house/studio... Buy Nvidia vid...
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny twas a real story
#ubuntu-si 2017-07-08
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobbie> a smo se za to borili ...
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 8.km  V od LITIJE @08/07/2017 05:42:52  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.04+N,+14.93+E
<CrazyLemon> tale nvidia..katastrofa!
<zdobbie> jebemti kurceve profije https://www.strava.com/segments/7917533?filter=overall
<zdobbie> genug si delim prvo mesto od tistih k niso dirkal po sloveniji
<CrazyLemon> sounds like an excuse to me
<Grega> LAHKO NEKE VPRAÅ AM?!
<Grega> :))
<CrazyLemon> LAHKO PROBAÅ 
<pitastrudl> TVOJE VPRAŠANJE ZA VPRAŠAT JE ŽE SAMO PO SEBI VPRAŠANJE
<Grega> SHIT
<pitastrudl> u had your chance
<speed-> HAIL
<dz0ny> lol at the ipv6 part
<dz0ny> http://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-to-fix-the-slow-apt-get-update-issue-on-linux-machines
<jabuk> How to fix the slow apt-get update issue on Linux machines - TechRepublic
<jabuk> If apt-get is slowing to a crawl or even stopping, read about the IPv6 fix that will keep your Linux server and desktop updates running smoothly.
<speed-> haha
<speed-> semi-pro
<speed-> :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny dej ti meni povej kako za vraga je mogoče da se gonilnik sam odstrani?
<idioterna> isto k se je yang
<CrazyLemon> zjutraj mi zadeva sploh ni hotla bootat..po nekaj poizkusih v recovery mode
<CrazyLemon> ugotovim da ni nvidia-375 paketa
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-frx5-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/19748677_1653531348054234_7076920633246402268_n.jpg?oh=8de13e162d1285d5b4b84f45a911e11a&oe=59FE333F
<CrazyLemon> so true
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 29.km  S od Å ENTILJA V SLOVENSKIH GOR @08/07/2017 20:50:58  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.93+N,+15.73+E
<CrazyLemon> torej..ko je proprietary gonilnik mi dela day of infamy
<CrazyLemon> ko je opensorse
<CrazyLemon> pa mi ne dela insurgency
#ubuntu-si 2017-07-09
<speed-> idioterna ka je bilo z yangom
<speed-> ali v cem je finta? :D
<CrazyLemon> spodil ga je
<idioterna> speed-: na jetra smo mu sli
<CrazyLemon> "smo"
<idioterna> ja vsi k se v moji glavi kregamo :)
<speed-> ja saj jaz mu dam prav
<speed-> :)
<speed-> jebemo sunac stari nekaj elektriko zjebal pa klima nedela
<speed-> aaaaaaaaa
<speed-> https://scontent-frt3-2.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/19756404_10155559469381473_1739134496673892742_n.jpg?oh=88561889405ab5bebb1bbc7d195973a5&oe=5A02333C
<speed-> :D
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> sj ni tako vroče!
<speed-> evo morem it offline da se popravi :D
<speed-> evo, jaz pa ze 2dni crkujem
<speed-> kak je simpl :D
<speed-> evo zdaj se se samo tega moremo resit pa bo mir :p
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ^
<zdobbie> ceg
<zdobbie> a
<speed-> koga*
<zdobbie> tebe?
<speed-> prekmurec te more popravlat
<speed-> ge si to vido
<zdobbie> na winternetih
<dz0ny> https://www.strava.com/activities/1075229011
<jabuk> Mountain Bike Ride Profile | Afternoon Ride near| Times and Records | Strava
<CrazyLemon> damn ker padec
<zdobbie> jeba
<CrazyLemon> kdo je padu? porte pa kdo je bil Å¡e zravn?
<CrazyLemon> dan martin?
<zdobbie> ja
<CrazyLemon> ampak martin je aight? sam porte nastradal?
<zdobbie> martin je su naprej
<zdobbie> zaostaja
<zdobbie> kul
<CrazyLemon> wat
<zdobbie> kul again
<zdobbie> tale foto finis
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<CrazyLemon> how the hell :D
<zdobbie> ne vem
<zdobbie> mogoc so mel foto finis posevno
<CrazyLemon> tile francozi so weird
<CrazyLemon> Å¡printajo za 15+ mesto?
<zdobbie> k slovenski rekreativci!
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/sporino/status/884064464882081793
<jabuk> Steve Porino on Twitter: "@richie_porte telling the doctor he's okay. But the heavy fall has ended his tour. @NBCSNCycling https://t.co/EiL6XzRWlt"
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 3.km SZ od PIVKE @09/07/2017 19:06:55  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.7+N,+14.18+E
<pitastrudl> kera sopara
<CrazyLemon> kera
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 28.6°C @09.07.2017 18:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 73% jugozahodnik 2.1 m/s (7.6 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:26:38, Kulminacija: 13:11:23, Sončni zahod: 20:56:09
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 29min 31s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl dej najdi mi kupca za pc
<pitastrudl> specs n price?
<pitastrudl> evo ga
<pitastrudl> potencialna stranka glih prišla
<pitastrudl> zdobbie a kupš pc
<pitastrudl> ma vgrajen r/dankmemes subreddit viewer
<pitastrudl> pa posebi disk za vse tvoje rare pepete
<zdobbie> zakaj bi rabu se enga?
<pitastrudl> dva sta bolš k en
<pitastrudl> zamujaš ponudbo življena
<pitastrudl> kupi zdaj pa dobiš še zastonj usb ventilator
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon , zgleda da ni zanimanja
<pitastrudl> mi je žal
<pitastrudl> :x
<zdobbie> cak, a to ma ta PC APU?
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl https://paste.sh/m0w_GBB9#25NGd4ym57m3wbxT5m9z308y
<CrazyLemon> 70€ pa je tvoj
<pitastrudl> zdobbie ima
<pitastrudl> 5 jih ima
<zdobbie> jebemti sunce
<zdobbie> zavajasta tule potencialne kupce!
<pitastrudl> ni res!
<pitastrudl> samo resniuca
<CrazyLemon> switchal sm z malt jagoda na malt ananas
<pitastrudl> norec
<pitastrudl> dejansk se kosa z mojim starim phenomom
<pitastrudl> pol ni tok spet Å¡voh ejga
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl kupiš?
<pitastrudl> nah
<CrazyLemon> 60€ posebna cena sam zate
<pitastrudl> ufff
<pitastrudl> če odbiješ še eno decimalko
<pitastrudl> ti lahk vzamem
<pitastrudl> :D
<zdobbie> jao ti kolesarji
<zdobbie> "I just asked some questions to know he was not disoriented. His age, his name, what happened. He was speaking very well, normally. He asked something about his glasses — very expensive — but I didn’t find the glasses anyway."
<zdobbie> ^ Porte
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> a zato se je držal za glavo?!
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl evo..odbil sm eno decimalko prej je bilo 60,0€ zdaj je sam 60€
<pitastrudl> :D lmao
<pitastrudl> Å¡e eno!
<pitastrudl> v levo
<CrazyLemon> nimam več decimalk
<pitastrudl> dam
<pitastrudl> damn*
<pitastrudl> ja pol pa nič
<CrazyLemon> a veš kaj mi je najbl všeč pri ryzenu
<CrazyLemon> da lahk normalno alt tabaš čeprav maš igrico zalaufano
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> so nice
<pitastrudl> nice
<zdobbie> #JustNotAPUThings
<idioterna> who you calling apu
<zdobbie> a ni to nek The Simpsons lik>
<zdobbie> ?
<zdobbie> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apu_Nahasapeemapetilon
<jabuk> Apu Nahasapeemapetilon - Wikipedia
<idioterna> ja al pa racial slur
<zdobbie> ^ racist
<idioterna> thank you, come again
<pitastrudl> jutr pa zadn izpit za to obdobje
<pitastrudl> Å¡e malo...
<zdobbie> predmet?
<pitastrudl> strojna oprema
<zdobbie> aha
<pitastrudl> all the bits and bytes
<zdobbie> enostavno
<pitastrudl> je ja
<pitastrudl> sam je ful tega
<zdobbie> prides noter, reces "NEVER APU", dobis 10
<pitastrudl> kek
<pitastrudl> no ime knige je computer roganization and architecture
<pitastrudl> william stallings
<pitastrudl> dobra stvar je da sam polovico tega moram znat , slaba stvar je da je tega Å¡e vedno 400 strani
<pitastrudl> R I P
<pitastrudl> vsaj o RAIDih se še naučiš :D
<CrazyLemon> roganization
<CrazyLemon> holy sh1t
<CrazyLemon> most accurate..me!
<CrazyLemon> 28.14%!
<zdobbie> what did you accurate?
 * CrazyLemon was sniper on DOI
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon switching to a proper CPU, like Goku taking off weights
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8a-Kkh-gNKo
<jabuk> Goku Removes 250 Pounds of Weighted Clothing to Surpass Tenshinhan's Speed Japanese - YouTube
<jabuk> BO2 trickshot montage https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yruD7SnXup4 -~-~~-~~~-~~-~- Goku Removes 250 Pounds of Weighted Clothing to Surpass Tenshinhan
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie CPU has nothing to do with it
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie gokuja si gledal?
<zdobbie> mhm
<zdobbie> pa ed edd n eddyja
<zdobbie> ob 7:30 je bil pa bus
<CrazyLemon> weirdo :)
<CrazyLemon> js mislu da sam kle na obali gledali to neumnost
#ubuntu-si 2018-07-02
<slax0r> jutro
<metalcamp> jutro
<zdobbie> bok
<zdobersek> ciao
<b4d> jutro
<sasa84> jou jou jou
 * sasa84 ugrizne slax0r v uho
<slax0r> auc!
<sasa84> abu abu :D
<sasa84> slax0r, to je tko kt suarez včasih, k je rad ušesa grizu :P
<slax0r> who dat?
<slax0r> a, futbol
<sasa84> mhmmm
<sasa84> slax0r, ?! ne gledaš fuzbala???
<sasa84> :o
<sasa84> kakšen moški pa si, če ne gledaš fuzbala? (je vprašala ženska)
<sasa84> a vsaj malizio uporabljaš? :D
<sasa84> .yt malizia commercial
<jabuk> Ni zadetka
<sasa84> jabuk, ti si ves gnil in črviv
<sasa84> :S
<sasa84> dz0ny te bo kmal sklatu z drevesa k tepko
<slax0r> sasa84: ne, old spice :D
<slax0r> in ne, ne gledam fuzbala
<speed-> noob
<slax0r> aja
<slax0r> novo tipkovnico mam na firmi
<slax0r> \o/
<idioterna> sasa84: sej vem kero reklamo misls
<slax0r> https://www.penclic.se/shop/keyboard/professional-typist-mk1/
<idioterna> ampak kurec, no.
<jabuk> Professional Typist MK1-EU|Penclic
<idioterna> fuzbal se spila, ne pa gleda
<slax0r> ^
<sasa84> novo tipkovnco???
<slax0r> yes
<sasa84> slax0r, ki pa so čćžšđ? :P
<slax0r> sasa84: na dopustu
<slax0r> :)
<sasa84> hehe :)
<slax0r> za doma bi mel pa tole https://ergodox-ez.com/
<jabuk> ErgoDox EZ: An Incredible Mechanical Ergonomic Keyboard
<jabuk> An open-source keyboard for serious developers, gamers, and people who care deeply about their craft.
<sasa84> slax0r, šekši
<slax0r> samo price ni shekshi
<sasa84> </3
<slax0r> vsec mi je ker jo lahko das v negative tilt
<b4d> slax0r: zanimiva tale tvoja nova
<speed-> slax0r ka mas to samo pol tipkovnice? :p
<slax0r> speed-: ne rabim druge polovice :P
<slax0r> b4d: pa ja, se kar
<slax0r> switchi so malenkost trsi
<slax0r> in glasnejsi od cherry
<sasa84> damn... kaj je to sranje IRM.. word sploh ne odpira
<sasa84> zdej se na win jaham z wordom
<jabuk> http://t.qkme.me/3qlspk.jpg
<sasa84> ah Å¡uti jabuk
<sasa84> win pa že ni victory
<jabuk> http://www.quickmeme.com/img/30/300ace809c3c2dca48f2f55ca39cbab24693a9bd470867d2eb4e869c645acd42.jpg
<sasa84> winsi so shit shit
<slax0r> sasa84: https://i2.wp.com/www.dizruns.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/05/7423f297e97168f1af030e969575448b_relax-angry-baby-meme-on-memegen-relax-meme_453-512-e1494593639908.jpeg
<sasa84> grazie uomo slax0r
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/sport/kolesarstvo/dirka-po-franciji/mednarodna-kolesarska-zveza-koncala-postopek-proti-froomu/459625
<jabuk> Mednarodna kolesarska zveza končala postopek proti Froomu :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk> Štirikratni zmagovalec kolesarske Dirke po Franciji Chris Froom bo verjetno lahko nastopil na prihajajočem Touru, saj ga je Mednarodna kolesarska zveza (UCI) oprostila vseh obtožb glede jemanja ...
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ^  kako so hitri :D
<zdobbie> tis pa pocasen
<zdobbie> to se je vedl ze ob devetih!
<zdobbie> ampak ja, zdej je ASO ven padu k kreten
<zdobersek_> troo
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DhDFaTfXUAAkJFm.jpg:large
<idioterna> haha
<idioterna> banana split!
<speed-> haha
<CrazyLemon> .yt a delas
<jabuk> Ni zadetka
<CrazyLemon> k
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6kA98-zJtZ0
<jabuk> Neon Hitch - Problem - YouTube
<jabuk> Submit music: https://submithub.com/blog/la-belle-musique Submit photos: https://flickr.com/groups/labellemusique • Follow Neon Hitch • http://facebook.com/n...
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<slax0r> namizni tenis
#ubuntu-si 2018-07-03
<slax0r> jutro
<sasa84> jou jou jou
 * sasa84 pomežikne slax0r in pokaže \/ idioterna 
<idioterna> dan
<sasa84> živjo idioterna
<idioterna> kako kej
<idioterna> a si ze vidla... https://bou.si/pic/ziga-na-spidu.jpg
<sasa84> uuu, mali že na specijalki!!!
<sasa84> tooo idioterna
<sasa84> dobro seme!
<idioterna> ane
<idioterna> pa jajc je bil tut odlicn
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/easy-tuesday-morning-javor-fast-suni.jpg
<idioterna> selfija pa nimam nbenga lepga
<sasa84> veri najs!
<idioterna> aha enga nazi mam
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/that-pretentious-arse.jpg
<sasa84> o/
 * slax0r pomaha sasa84 
<sasa84> ooo
 * sasa84 pomaha slax0r nazaj
<sasa84> xoxo
<slax0r> iii
<sasa84> slax0r, dobila Å¡iht na poljskem!
<idioterna> a ti?
<idioterna> kul
<sasa84> ponujajo 750-760 ojrof na mesc
<sasa84> https://gph.is/1ZKO0QO
<jabuk> Stephen Colbert Middle Finger GIF - Find & Share on GIPHY
<jabuk> Discover & share this Stephen Colbert GIF with everyone you know. GIPHY is how you search, share, discover, and create GIFs.
<idioterna> zanimiv
<idioterna> kasn job pa to
<sasa84> junior ddata analyst
<idioterna> aja sej to pa ni bad
<idioterna> to pomen da mas lufta za x3 v par letih
<sasa84> kako ti mislš?
<sasa84> aja... pa to je troizmensko delo
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> sorry
<idioterna> sm prebral data scientist
<idioterna> to najbrz ni isto
<sasa84> plača je mal ... poljska
<sasa84> garsonjera je 500 ...
<sasa84> mal premal ponujajo
<slax0r> sasa84: a si sprejela potem?
<sasa84> nope
<sasa84> mislm... do jutr mam cajt, ampak ..
<sasa84> se mi zdi, da se en bom odločila... mal je premal no
<slax0r> saj to sva se ze pogovarjala se mi zdi ne?
<idioterna> premal je ja
<CrazyLemon> ni mal..itak je troizmensko delo tko da tist mal dnarja kar ti ostane ne boš imela časa porabit :p
<sasa84> thank you CrazyLemon :*
<sasa84> slax0r, mhm... sva že rekla, da je bl tko
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pol me bo mogla pa ubuntu skupnost preživljat v varšaavi :P
<sasa84> ooo LorD_DDooM
<LorD_DDooM> juhu
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ubuntu skupnost te bo tok podpirala kot si jo ti..v zadnjem letu :P
<sasa84> tenkju CrazyLemon :*
 * sasa84 pogleda proti slax0r 
<CrazyLemon> pravkar polil radler po tipkovnici, mousepadu ter mizi
<CrazyLemon> malce po zaslonu..malce po miški
<CrazyLemon> achievement unlocked?
<pitastrudl> next level: poplaviš sobo
<pitastrudl> or, you're this lucky https://i.imgur.com/8CWlfX3.png
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: a je tipkovnica vsaj mech, pol se bo dal vsaj spucat
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ni bilo tako zelo hudo..večinoma sta nastradala mousepad pa miza
<pitastrudl> yay
<pitastrudl> dostkrat mi je uspel polit ko sm meu pijačo na robu mize, in kej pobrišem dol in po pomoti ruknem še v pijačo, argh
<CrazyLemon> travel man.. such an awesome youtube show :D
<CrazyLemon> .rada
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
#ubuntu-si 2018-07-04
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: maš by any chance hex vijak z colskim navojem
<pitastrudl> obi, pa tist majster pri ogrlici jih nimajo
<pitastrudl> mi je tačka dol padla pa sm ugotovu da rabim daljši šrauf
<matjaz> aloha!
<pitastrudl> pozdravljen
<slax0r> Additive Links On-line Hawaii Area ?
<slax0r> quiet in here
<zdobbie> SHUSH
<b4d> slax0r: a si mislil da bomo o linuxu debatirali
<b4d> vidis da ce ni msev- da je takoj tisina
<b4d> pa se on neki strajka
<b4d> nic novic
<b4d> nic novih folderjev s slikami
<b4d> tuga i bol
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl no comprende.. pokaži sliko :D
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: hex vijak je tisti z sesterokotno glavo, za socket wrench
<slax0r> colski navoj pa je gostota navoja ce se ne motim
<slax0r> ampak sprasuje te za vijak
<slax0r> rabi pa srauf
<slax0r> :D
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl če rabiš vijak oz. šrauf za slax0rja pol ti je čist vseeno ker je? ne rabi bit hex sam dolžina je pomembna
 * CrazyLemon preveri če je saša kje blizu da potrdi
<slax0r> a potemtakem sem njegova tacka?
<slax0r> finally I am useful!
<CrazyLemon> 'bout time am i right?!
<dz0ny> na k čte slikehttps://i.imgur.com/9evaAP1.jpg
<dz0ny> https://i.imgur.com/T8jWna0.jpg
<dz0ny> https://i.imgur.com/5aK8hRg.jpg guess where I'am
<dz0ny> https://i.imgur.com/vzJtMD7.jpg
<CrazyLemon> Dubai!
<CrazyLemon> Ne! Buenos Aires!
<CrazyLemon> Seoul?!?
<CrazyLemon> zihr v berlinu!
<dz0ny> just munich
<CrazyLemon> Zum Dürnbräu  <- sm pejt jest
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> sm bil tle https://goo.gl/maps/K9wgh7qrc8p
<jabuk>  Google Zemljevidi
<dz0ny> fakin noro dobro
<dz0ny> za normalne cene
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tisto tudi..pa noro dobro pivo majo.. nek munchener :)
<CrazyLemon> sam je pa tradicionalna hrana..saurkraut bratwurst etc :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne tega uporabljat
<CrazyLemon> (openrazer)
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> it'll fuck your ubuntu :)
<dz0ny> kaj pa pol
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nič honestly.. drugače boš dobu random freeze-e :)
<CrazyLemon> odkar nimam openrazer pa polychromatic the world is a nicer place
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> lahk pa na pyconu debugaš zadevo s folkom pa pofixate openrazer/polychromatic
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 24.9°C
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja Tržaški zaliv (Zarja) - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<pitastrudl> dz0ny: mislim da je to gostota navoja ja
<pitastrudl> ni nujno ker je, sam mora se zategnt na obeh straneh, seprav z matico
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: sej sm bil v obiju pa drugje pa sem probal sraufe k so cist isti po sirini pa ni Å¡lo skozi ni Å¡ans.
<pitastrudl> https://www.dropbox.com/s/oobl86wbosf2brk/2018-07-04-20%3A10%3A51_scrot.png?dl=0 CrazyLemon
<jabuk> Dropbox - 2018-07-04-20:10:51_scrot.png
<jabuk> Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!
<pitastrudl> verjetno bi lahko samo zvrtal skozi tačko pa s tem odstranil navoj
<pitastrudl> iz tacke, pa bi lahk pol sam z matico na drugi strani zafiskiral da ne pade ven
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ali pa ne vrtaš čisto nič sam daš ožji vijak not pa matico s podložko pa je :)
<pitastrudl> sam pol bo wobbly
<zdobbie> wobblbblbblbblbblbbly
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl tačka je..ne balanca :)
<zdobbie> ni vazno
<zdobbie> ne mors met majave tacke, no!
<CrazyLemon> show us yours!
<zdobbie> can't wobble if it doesn't exist?
<slax0r> sup bitches
<slax0r> my front brakes be broke yo
<slax0r> ce prevec pritisnem se kovina zatakne ob kovino in se spremenim v supermana \o/
<CrazyLemon> \o/
#ubuntu-si 2018-07-05
<sasa84> mijauuuuu
<metalcamp> jutro
<metalcamp> se samo meni zdi ali je github down?
<dz0ny> men dela
<zdobersek> dewa, dewa
<zdobersek> a so ze prenesl na azure?
<metalcamp> verjetno to počnejo lih zdaj
<metalcamp> https://twitter.com/githubstatus/status/1014755380407296000
<jabuk> Twitter
<metalcamp> majo pa težave že od 14. junija naprej
<sasa84> ccc
<sasa84> no zddobbies
<sasa84> jeeeeeeeeej
<sasa84> zdobersek iz bek!
<zdobersek> he ez
<slax0r> sup
<sasa84> ooo slax0r
<slax0r> \o/
 * sasa84 se stisne k slax0r 
 * slax0r poboza sasa84 
<sasa84> oooo
<sasa84> trenutki nežnosti na #ubuntu-si
<slax0r> redki, a sladki
<zdobbie> ne se navadit
<sasa84> *knutsch*
<sasa84> slax0r, ja...že ful cajta nazaj, leta nazaj ... mi je CrazyLemon rekel eno lepo besedo
<sasa84> <3
<slax0r> sasa84: pa ziher se zdaj ne mores spat :)
<sasa84> nope ... zbujam se s čudnimi občutki
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 5660.30, low: 5590.44, high: 5748.43, bid: 5652.08, ask: 5660.00
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 408.895030934 (0.0722681 BTC)
<CrazyLemon> so fast
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> http://78.media.tumblr.com/18a6080069217f49a100a9e54c165633/tumblr_n61i3bVZDn1rgteowo1_1280.jpg
<idioterna> that's _exactly_ how it is!
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: sem zvrtal skoz navoj oz ga zgladil
<pitastrudl> pa kupu Å¡rauf pa matico pr tistmu metaloprema
<pitastrudl> no majava tačka
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ampak še vedno tačka!
<pitastrudl> sem bil zdej par dni brez tačke
<pitastrudl> težek lajf ;(
<CrazyLemon> tis my life for some time now
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl shit's about to hit the fan
<zdobbie> turn off the fan
<CrazyLemon> then i'll have shit on the floor.. and thats nasty
<zdobbie> ah, so blow it everywhere instead
<zdobbie> OK
<zdobbie> go ahead as long as you don't leave your room
<CrazyLemon> http://en.blitzortung.org/live_dynamic_maps.php
<jabuk> Lightning & Thunderstorms - live real time Google Maps
<jabuk> Blitzortung.org provides lightning and thunderstorm information in real time on maps for USA, United Kingdom, Australia, new Zealand, Europa, Africa, Asia and other Countries.
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon:  a si ziher
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl yup
<CrazyLemon> če pogledaš proti morju se kr konkretno bliska
<pitastrudl> wtf, neko prasketanje slišm v zvocnikih
<CrazyLemon> statična elektrika!
<CrazyLemon> tis happening
<pitastrudl> not sure if ghosts or statika
<pitastrudl> ja če povečam zvok na računalniku je neki
<zdobbie> unluko maluko http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<pitastrudl> aja omg
 * pitastrudl holds CrazyLemon down and repeatedly smacks them with a rainbow trout.
<pitastrudl> tvoj lightning map je biu :D
<pitastrudl> haha
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> ni prasketanje! ampak lil pops
<pitastrudl> something like that yes
<pitastrudl> vidim strele
<pitastrudl> it's comin'
<pitastrudl> holy fuck
<idioterna> ja?
<pitastrudl> https://i.imgur.com/EcfWX0H.png
<pitastrudl> too close
<pitastrudl> rip
#ubuntu-si 2018-07-06
<pitastrudl> jutro
<speed-> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobbie> PETEK
<zdobbie> jE?
<zdobbie> JA JE
<slax0r> NE NI
<slax0r> the goverment is lygin to you
<slax0r> lying*
<slax0r> dat typo
<metalcamp> dan
<slax0r> dat
<slax0r> dan
<slax0r> wtf
 * slax0r moves away from the kb
<metalcamp> slax0r: eat a snickers
<metalcamp> :)
<slax0r> nimam
<slax0r> got dese http://www.minosimports.com/thumbnail.asp?file=assets/images/isleri.jpg&maxx=300&maxy=0
<speed-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfVsfOSbJY0
<jabuk> Rebecca Black - Friday - YouTube
<jabuk> This is the one and only official version of Rebecca Black's "Friday" music video. http://instagram.com/msrebeccablack http://twitter.com/msrebeccablack http...
<metalcamp> slax0r: https://static6.businessinsider.com/image/5187d34feab8eaa436000003/heres-why-snickers-purposely-misspelled-its-name-for-a-new-ad-campaign.jpg
<metalcamp> they sure got their marketing strategy right
<speed-> kak bi nas lastnik pravo
<speed-> the beauty of marketing
<speed-> ...
<speed-> ne tak sasos90
<speed-> :)
<zdobbie> literal slaves on this channel
<speed-> yup
<speed-> !
<speed-> drugace ce koga zanima
<speed-> nasa firma isce ze v sloveniji ljudi!
<speed-> :D
<speed-> no... moja bivsa firma :)
<zdobbie> magna?
<speed-> ne
<speed-> kaka magna :D
<slax0r> steyr
<speed-> nicht magna!
<dz0ny> kaj sploh delajo? in kaj iscejo?
<slax0r> iscejo ljudi
<slax0r> baje jih v avstriji ni dovolj
<slax0r> btw, mogoce bomo na Viberate tudi iskali kaksnega Go developerja
<matjaz> https://twitter.com/CoolerMaster/status/1014598858129670145
<jabuk> Twitter
<zdobersek> na viberateu najprej poiscte banko, kjer maste lahko odprt racun
<zdobersek> KEKd
<slax0r> ne bi kaj drugega pricakoval od tebe :)
<slax0r> matjaz: sweet!
<slax0r> vidim da se jih kar nekaj pridruzuje
<matjaz> dosti jih je že kaj dodalo ja
<matjaz> komplet gaming set je sestavljen basically
<slax0r> kul
<slax0r> res super poteza
<CrazyLemon> https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/comments/8wg86j/good_guy_cooler_master/e1vi8lh
<CrazyLemon>  ^ seznam delov
<jabuk> Good guy Cooler Master : pcmasterrace
<jabuk> r/pcmasterrace: Welcome to the official subreddit of the PC Master Race. In this subreddit, we celebrate and promote the ultimate gaming and working platform. Ascend to a level that respects your eyes, your wallet, your mind, and your heart. Ascend to... the PC Master Race.
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzTp3Burpc4
<jabuk> Asia Crypto Today | China Floods and Binance Hack FUD - YouTube
<jabuk> Today we discuss what exactly happened in Binance and how the floods in China affected Bitcoin mining More information about Chinese crypto community: https:...
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 5622.80, low: 5505.00, high: 5664.88, bid: 5613.06, ask: 5622.80
<zdobbie> hmmm
<upd> https://ambcrypto.com/binance-lists-dent-coin-148-surge-strikes-and-no-sign-of-fall/ i bought this week ago
<jabuk> Binance lists DENT coin, 148% surge strike and no sign of fall - AMBCrypto
<jabuk> On 6th July, Binance announced the listing of DENT coin. DENT coin is one of the lesser-known coins of the crypto-world, irrespective of it being less popular the coin hiked post the listing of it on Binance.
<upd> a je kdo delal z modbus/tcp
#ubuntu-si 2018-07-07
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 5555.83, low: 5544.03, high: 5639.26, bid: 5555.72, ask: 5561.59
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 397.999744757 (0.0716137 BTC)
#ubuntu-si 2018-07-08
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
#ubuntu-si 2019-07-01
<idioterna> o msevo
<idioterna> a kej kolesars
<msevo> jp bil sm na Gardskem jezeru pa sm tm neki u izi
<msevo> sam z gorcam, una strada Ponale pa gor do Pregasine ene vasice da je mal vzpona
<msevo> pa ob reki prot severu
<idioterna> kul
<msevo> vmes med tednom pa s specialko en krog, zj mam pedale in je ful bolš občutk, čist druga pesem
<msevo> edin zgleda bom mogu višino zica al pa neki spremenit k me je ful kolk bolel
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> jsm zaspal na viseci mrezi pa mi je blo vroce
<idioterna> pa sm iz spalke zlezu
<idioterna> in pol ponoc me je pa prepihal cez rit
<idioterna> in sm se kr matru nazaj grede
<idioterna> se zdej mal spika
<msevo> ma zanč me je tolk bolel da sm v službi šel rajš kr z liftom gor haha
<msevo> a maš kšno hudo tako camping visečo mrežo da maš komarnik čez
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> sm vidu take sam to je za posh folk
<idioterna> js se zavijem u spalko, pa je ok
<idioterna> mors met tako spalko k ma kapuco na snernco, da je cist mejckna lukna
<msevo> kao bivy bag ane...ej ta trend bikepackinga, te torbe k jih obesiš povsod na bajk a te je to kdaj maml?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> https://bou.si/ii/nago-lr.jpg
<idioterna> to je vse kar rabs
<idioterna> spalka, viseca mreza, zobna krtaca
<CrazyLemon> pa 2 mercator vrečki?
<slax0r> in eno colnago kolo
<idioterna> na rab bit kolnago
<idioterna> rabs pa se kreditno
<idioterna> ce ne te ne marajo
<msevo> tale tvoj prtlažnik je kr sexy
<msevo> čeprov tale je še bl: https://bikepacking.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/Trek-1120-Review__29.jpg
<msevo> sam kaj k stane kot rezervni del 90 eur pa sploh nevem če bi pasal na moj mtb
<CrazyLemon> you could always use duct tape
<msevo> indeed
<msevo> tale trek 1120 ma res zanimiv te prtlažnike še spredj ma enga na stil buldožerja...to bi mogl univerzalne take delat :(
<CrazyLemon> a koga zanima deezer? iščem "družinske" člane :D
#ubuntu-si 2019-07-02
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: ze mam :D
<slax0r> tk da.. lahk te dodam ce zelis :D
<CrazyLemon> slax0r koliko članov pa maš? :)
<slax0r> sebe pa zeno
<CrazyLemon> ta družinski paket se ti pa barely splača :D  125€ na leto vs 126 :D
<CrazyLemon> aja ni 63€ na leto..tisto je zps
<CrazyLemon> nvm :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_IFoSKTl1Y
<CrazyLemon> this is insane
<zdobbie> no u
<CrazyLemon> sup u
<zdobbie> no sup u
<CrazyLemon> i sup not
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: https://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/c81cjx/all_it_takes_is_one_bad_apple/
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie sej to se nekako pričakuje na takih eventih oz. še posebej na temu :D
<CrazyLemon> sej vidiš da eni so na snegu že od začetka :D
<zdobbie> ma to je ko franja
<zdobbie> sam na snegu
 * CrazyLemon preizkuša Deezer
<slax0r> deezer is awsum
 * CrazyLemon tries to find the "awesome" part :D
<CrazyLemon> hah
<CrazyLemon> ne moreš poslušat recimo na računalniku
<CrazyLemon> in Å¡e na telefonu naenkrat
<slax0r> s kaksnim razlogom bi pa to zelel?
<slax0r> razen pac s tem da ti poslusas na racunalniku, tvoja slabsa polovica pa na telefonu :D
<CrazyLemon> ni razloga..i'm just a curious boy :>
<slax0r> saj to je nekak logicno da tega ne dovolijo, ce ne tist family fucky fuck nima smisla
<CrazyLemon> slax0r predvidevam da to večinoma poslušaš prek telefona v avtu? a kaj slediš koliko BW tole porabi?
<slax0r> ne dost
<slax0r> mesecno pokurim cca 1-2GB
<slax0r> pa mam high quality nastavljen
<CrazyLemon> kul
#ubuntu-si 2019-07-03
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/i/status/1145693544910327814
<CrazyLemon> yay.. servis nima stekla na zalogi, čakajo na odgovor proizvajalca kdaj bo in kakšna bo cena.. yay
#ubuntu-si 2019-07-04
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/i/status/1146580233212092417
<CrazyLemon> Cena popravila bi znašala okoli 183€ z ddv.
<CrazyLemon> LOL
<CrazyLemon> za eno fucking steklo
<lynxlynxlynx> res kr neki
<idioterna> fucking steklo?
<idioterna> pyrex glass dildo je <30 na aliex
<idioterna> ne jim pustit da te lupijo!
<CrazyLemon> aliex?
<CrazyLemon> a je to trgovina z glass dildoti?!
<idioterna> je
<idioterna> mislm vse majo, tut to
<idioterna> je pa funny k navadni dildoti k niso abstraktni morjo bit cenzurirani
<idioterna> glass so pa ponavad bl geometrijski liki
<idioterna> pa ne rabjo bit
<msevo> zanimivo, zj gledam za une napihljive lounge stole za na plažo pa mi da ven sex pillow
<msevo> mogoče bom še to nabavu
<CrazyLemon> lounge stole za na plažo? ..fcking turist :D
<msevo> CrazyLemon, nemorm skoz sam adrenalinske scene delat, morm se kdaj tut spočit mal :D
<idioterna> msevo: spocijes se loh na klopci na kolodvoru
<msevo> :D
#ubuntu-si 2019-07-05
<tadej> hej
<tadej> se kdo spomne Matica (biggi_mat) iz unix-slo/siuug ekipe?
<lynxlynxlynx> nick mi je znan, skupino sem pa lih enkrat videl, ko so imeli srečanje v kiberpipi
<idioterna> js se tut spomnim nicka
<CrazyLemon> meni je tudi znan tale biggi
<msevo> smallz
<zdobbie> ballz
<msevo> zdobbie k prtisnem na ikono kko vidm kater ukaz se izvrši v ozadju
<msevo> aja ni ga
<msevo> sm ga hotu mal hecat :). ampak vseen me zanima odgovor
<idioterna> najbolj easy tko da v gdb pozenes ta widget na katerega klikas
<msevo> seprav v terminalu gdb poženem najprej?
<idioterna> najprej pozenes xprop
<idioterna> da vids kaj tist po cemer klikas sploh je
<idioterna> pol dobis process id
<msevo> xprop
<msevo> ok
<idioterna> pa lahko ce te sam ukaz zanima pozenes strace -ff -p <pid> > log 2>log pa kliknes
<idioterna> pa poisces execve al pa kej podobnga
<idioterna> ponavad je exec al pa spawn
<idioterna> in vids tocno command line
<idioterna> k se pozene
<msevo>  msev  ~  xprop
<msevo> XdndProxy(WINDOW): window id # 0xc0000a
<msevo> sam to mi pokaže
<msevo> xprop
<idioterna> valda ne
<msevo> res
<idioterna> js dobim like 100 propertyjev
<msevo> kje so launcherji shranjeni? v Desktop mapi je bil sam en
<idioterna> ne vem o cem sploh govoris
<idioterna> kaj mas zaen desktop?
<msevo> gnome
<idioterna> aha ja to js nc ne poznam
<idioterna> zihr mors dobit v xprop en kup stvari no
<msevo> ne res sam to vrstico dobim
<msevo> čak bom probov na gedit to kliknt
<idioterna> z wmctrl -lp zlistas vse cliente pa njihove pide
<msevo> nope isto
<msevo> seprav more bit odprt program
<idioterna> ce vids launcher pol je odprt
<idioterna> aja razn ce gnome to tko dela da je vse en
<msevo> 0x03e00002  0 0      msev-computer PyMOL Viewer
<msevo> 0x04400505  0 0                N/A The PyMOL Molecular Graphics System
<idioterna> a to je vse al kuga
<msevo> ne Å¡e dodatno
<msevo> sam tole me zanima
<msevo> pa so pidi 0
<msevo> a ni čudn
<idioterna> je ja
<CrazyLemon> kaj klikaš ti sploh
<CrazyLemon> nekaj v meniju ali nekaj na namizju?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r tale deezer se mi zdi kot da ves čas predvaja eno in isto
<CrazyLemon> a je kak "play me daily mix" sh1t ?
<msevo> v meniju
<CrazyLemon> poglej v /usr/share/applications če je kaj koristnega
<msevo> ja to bi bla najs mapa, sam nč pametnga ni povedal. no sj ni važn
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: vec kot polajkas, bolj raznolik postane flow
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ampak opažam da mi pol predvaja polajkano..its fine but i wanna hear something new :D
<slax0r> ti zmixa z novimi tudi
<slax0r> lahko gres pa na enga artista ki ti je vsec in das tam artist mix
<slax0r> na appu mal poscrollas dol, na desktopu mas pa v tistem ... meniju
#ubuntu-si 2019-07-06
<CrazyLemon> https://openwrt.org/releases/18.06/notes-18.06.4
<CrazyLemon> madona kero bliskanje
#ubuntu-si 2019-07-07
<CrazyLemon> yay
<CrazyLemon> prodal sem miško
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<idioterna> animal trafficker!
<CrazyLemon> thats me!
<andrej> long live the keyboard. death to all vermin
#ubuntu-si 2020-06-29
<Lurker69> uh sry za spam
<Lurker69> luna je lepa danes
<Lurker69> pazte se
#ubuntu-si 2020-07-02
<CrazyLemon> kako debugat chrome oz ugotovit zakaj mi zmrzne OS? any idea?
<CrazyLemon> ni nobenega vzorca.. kakšen krat imam samo dva zavihka pa zmrzne
<CrazyLemon> kakšen krat pa lahko več ur gledam yt full screen pa nič
<CrazyLemon> včasih se zgodi da pustim 5+ zavihkov odprtih pa mi zmrzne po x urah
<CrazyLemon> včasih pa ne
#ubuntu-si 2020-07-04
<NiceLurk> sory za spam v zadnjih dneh, itak n velik aktivnosti tule gor
<NiceLurk> mnda ja niste vi tud vdi na diskordu :)
<NiceLurk> vsi*
#ubuntu-si 2020-07-05
<gregor3000> a se "splača" vzet laptop z Windows 10 Home? kaj vse je lahko težava, razen posodobitev? našel sem en boljši, dražji model (ima več diska in DVD), ki pa ima prednaložen win10 home. razmišljal sem da včasih pa potrebujem widnows. sicer redko ampak lahko se zgodi da kaj na linux ne bo delovalo. zaenkrat imam win7 starter na eni stari mašini. win7 pa ni več podprt...
<gregor3000> sicer e-davki zdaj delujejo na linux, prav tako večina teh zadev od državne uprave, ko so naredili program za podpis, ki dela na linux.
<gregor3000> ampak razmišljal sem, če rabijo kdaj kaj  takega za šolo... aprila so imeli nek test, pa je stvar delala samo v chrome in samo v windows. niti na andoridu ni delovalo pravilno. ne vemkje najdejo te zadeve.
<gregor3000> k sreči sem imel službeni pc doma takrat. ampak tam na službenega je težko kaj namestiti, ker je vse zaklenjeno.
